# Der Cube AMS 130 Thread...



## Mex4711 (28. November 2011)

Hey,

da ich keinen Thread zum AMS 130 gefunden habe, mache ich mal einen auf.
Ich werde mir wohl jetzt in der Woche endlich ein neues Bike kaufen.
Uns es wird ein AMS 130 Pro, hab da ein schönes Angebot bekommen...

Was sind denn so eure Erfharungen, gibt es dabei was zu beachten?
Bin vorher eigentlich nur Hardtail gefahren...


----------



## gzero (28. November 2011)

Ich denke das kommgt erst heraus..werde heute mal zum Händler fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mex4711 (29. November 2011)

Hm also das BIke welches ich haben will gibt es schon was länger...
Ist von 2011 und somit ein Auslaufmodell.

Freu mich schon drauf, jetzt nach fast zwei Monaten ohne Bike endlich wieder loszurocken. sehr geil, donnerstag wirds abgeholt....


----------



## gzero (29. November 2011)

War gestern beim Händler: 18 Zoll kommen demnächst, 20 Zoll wahrscheinlich erst ab Aprill 2012 !...mann oh mann...


----------



## Mex4711 (29. November 2011)

ohje, willst du denn aufjeden ein 2012er haben?

weil z.b. HS hat die 2011er in 20" noch da, auch noch mehr als 10 und für nen guten Kurs


----------



## gzero (30. November 2011)

Ja, eigentlich schon...mein Händler hat keine 2011 mehr.
Woanders kaufen ist auch blöde, falls mal Wartung und Repaeraturen anstehen...


----------



## Mex4711 (30. November 2011)

stimmt auch wieder, naja, dann drück ich mal die Daumen, dass du evtl. doch schon bald eins abgreifen kannst...


----------



## Mex4711 (2. Dezember 2011)

so, seit gestern ist es nun endlich da. 

bin echt zufrieden und freu mich auf die ersten längeren touren damit.
nur ist mir der Vorbau glaub ich doch etwas zu lang.
müsste ich evtl. noch mal nach nem anderen schauen...


----------



## gzero (5. Dezember 2011)

Das erste 18 Zoll 2012 ist eingetoffen, ist mir leider zu klein. Jetzt ist es auch schon sofort verkauft worden, eine wahnsinnige Nachfrage ist vorhanden, wahnsinn !
Habe mir jetzt das 20 Zoll bestellt, im Januar könnte es da sein.
Freu  mich schon so drauf...


----------



## Mex4711 (5. Dezember 2011)

also das 2011 ist echt genial. dann hoff ich mal das du dein 2012er echt schon bald bekommst


----------



## kauftobi (5. Dezember 2011)

Hi, habe seit August 2011 ein AMS 130 Pro. Bin bisher sehr zufrieden was die Fahrleistung betrifft. Die RockShox tut ihren Dienst einwandfrei. Das einzige Manko. Die Bremsen (Hayes Stroker Ride) ist zu schwach. Am Anfang hat sie noch ordentrlich zugepackt, aber die Bremsleistung wird (zumindest mal subjektiv) immer unzureichender. Vor allem bei der Transalp, wo mal 1200 hm am Stück bergab sind musste ich irgendwann mit zwei Fingern an die Bremse, was natürlich nich so gut fürs Handling des Rades ist. Vielleicht doch besser die paar Ökken mehr für das Team ausgeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gzero (5. Dezember 2011)

Beim 2012 ist eine: Shimano BR-M505 hydr. discbrake(180/180mm) SLX dran.
Kennt die jemand und wie ist die ?


----------



## schoeppi (5. Dezember 2011)

Das Team ist nur als 2011er zu bekommen, was kein Fehler ist.

Ich stehe auch kurz vorm Kauf des Team.
Die Alternative war das Race.
Aber die Unterschiede sind mir keine 500 EUR wert.
Die Talas muss für mich keine RLC Fit sein, eine RL tuts auch.
XT-Trigger und Umwerfer brauch ich auch nicht, im Gegenteil.
Speziell die Trigger gehen mir schon zu leicht. Da passiert es mir öfter das ich mehr Gänge schalte als ich eigentlich will, besonders wenns grob wird.

Naja, und die Laufräder werde ich über kurz oder lang eh rausnehmen.
Für die gesparten 500 EUR gibts schon was richtig ordentliches.


----------



## schoeppi (5. Dezember 2011)

gzero schrieb:


> Beim 2012 ist eine: Shimano BR-M505 hydr. discbrake(180/180mm) SLX dran.
> Kennt die jemand und wie ist die ?



Die 505 ist keine SLX, ist Gruppenlos unterhalb der Deore angesiedelt.
Ziemliche Basisware.


----------



## gzero (5. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

hmm...dachte auf den den 18 Zoll stand auf den Griffen SLX drauf ?..oder ich täsuche mich da ! 
Jedenfallss steht in der Beschreibung die 505 drin. Sind vielleicht nur die Griffe dann SLX ?
Finde auch kein Bild mit den Bremsgriffen im Netz.


----------



## schoeppi (6. Dezember 2011)

Übrigens, das 2012er Pro hat keine X12-Achse, das 2011er schon.

Aufpassen!


----------



## Mex4711 (6. Dezember 2011)

ich bin die hayes bremsen vorher an nem hardtail knapp 3000 km gefahren, ohne wechsel von Belägen oder so. und ich muss sagen gegen ende hin waren die bremsen echt geil. am anfang etwas schwammig aber zu schluss konnte man die echt egal bei welcher geschwindigkeit mit einem finger nutzen. und dabei waren es nur zwei 160er scheiben. jetzt sind 180er, mal sehen auf lange sicht wie sich das verhällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gzero (6. Dezember 2011)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Übrigens, das 2012er Pro hat keine X12-Achse, das 2011er schon.
> 
> Aufpassen!



Bin leider kein Technik-Freak, was bedeutet das ?


----------



## schoeppi (6. Dezember 2011)

Also:

die "neuen" AMS ab 2011, also die Modelle 110, 130 und 150 haben einige Änderungen erfahren.
Dazu gehören die Tapered-Gabelschäfte (konisch), die neuen Umlenkhebel und eben auch die X12 Achse hinten.

Im Gegensatz zu den bisherigen Schnellspannern ist die X12-Achse deutlich steifer.
Der Ein und Ausbau des Rades geht leichter und vor allem sitzt es immer korrekt.
Die Achse lässt kein Spiel zu, anders als Schnellspanner.
Dazu kommen die kürzeren und daher ebenfalls steiferen Schaltaugen.
Zudem ist das ganze noch leichter.
Das System wurde von Syntace entwickelt und setzt sich immer mehr durch, kein Wunder bei der Reihe von Vorteilen.

Nun hat Cube aber beim 2012er Pro offensichtlich gespart und bietet da die X12 Achse nicht an sondern wieder die "alten" Schnellspanner.
Zudem sieht die Gabel dem Bild nach auch so aus als sei der Schaft durchgängig 1 1/8,
also auch da die herkömmliche Version.

Mit anderen Worten, das Bike bietet eben nicht den neuesten Stand der Technik.
Heisst jetzt nicht, daß das alles schlecht war bisher.
Aber bei einer Neuanschaffung wäre es mir jetzt schon wichtig auch die neuesten Features zu haben, sofern sie sinnvoll sind. Und das sind sie ja.

Unter diesen Bedingungen würde ich das 2012 Pro nicht nehmen, schon gar nicht da es die 2011er günstiger gibt und die auch all die Sachen schon, oder noch, drin haben.

Die 2012er haben die Sachen erst ab dem SL wieder verbaut, das nenn ich mal abspecken seitens des Herstellers!
Damit sind quasi NUR die 2011er interessant wenn man nicht gerade mind. 2500 EUR ausgeben will.


----------



## gzero (6. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt bin ich aber ziemlich traurig

Hätte vor zig Wochen noch ein 2011 bekommen, habe aber extra dann gewartet, damit ich mit einen 2012 auf den neuesten Stand bin...so kann man sich irren.
Jetzt ist meine Vorfreude etwas gesunken. Man sollte mal zu Cube eine Mail schreiben !
Trozdem, Bestellt habe ich es jetzt ja...für das SL müsste ich noch eine patzen drauflegen und wahrscheinlich noch länger warten.

Frage an die Technik-Freaks: Kann man so eine Achse bzw. Laufrad irgendwann mal Nachrüsten und macht das Sinn ? Wahrscheinlich kostet das dann auch.mmh...Auch eine Shimano XT-Bremse würde mich mal reitzen...

TROZDEM, für mich als "gemütlicher" -Spazier-Fahrer ist so ein Bike echt schon der Hammer.
Ich hoffe, ich habe trotzdem was vernünftiges, bitte, bitte..Weihnachten nicht versauen 

Vielen Dank auch an alle hier, die regelmäßig auf meine Fragen antworten,
wie gsagt, ich bin nicht so der TECHNIK-Wissende


----------



## Mex4711 (6. Dezember 2011)

ich glaub nicht das du das später nachrüsten kannst. hast ja am rahmen ein anderes ausfallende.... sry 

bis nun heute die erste runde mit dem neuen bock im gelände gewesen und ich muss sagen: sau sau geil!!! 

kann nicht meckern, gibt nichts was negativ aufgefallen ist. super 

hier noch ein bild, kurz nach dem kauf:


----------



## schoeppi (6. Dezember 2011)

Natürlich hast Du da was vernünftiges!
Es sind ja jetzt nicht schlagartig alle Bikes mit Schnellspannern alter Schrott.
Inwieweit man das beim Fahren auch tatsächlich merkt weiss ich auch noch nicht.
Ich hatte mich noch intensiv mit dem Gedanken getragen ein 125er LTD zu nehmen da die noch über die Schnellspanner verfügen.
Das hätte mir erlaubt meine vorhandenen Crossmax ST weiter zu nutzen.
Allerdings war unisono die Meinung ich solle mich davon nicht leiten lassen.
Man würde die Neuerungen ja nicht ohne Grund machen. Und die Fachpresse bestätigt das ja auch.

Eine Umrüstung kannst Du aber vergessen, Du bräuchtest dafür einen komplett anderen Hinterbau.

XT-Bremsen sind aber weniger dramatisch. Die gibts im Set auch ohne Scheiben.
Das spart Geld und die brauchst Du ja auch nicht da Du Deine problemlos verwenden kannst dafür.

Btw., eigentlich werde ich hier wohl schon bald nicht mehr posten dürfen.
Nach einigem hin und her überlegen wirds jetzt wohl doch kein 130 sondern ein 150er.
Dann muss ich in einen anderen Tread, oder?

@Mex4711: schön ist das! Wieviel Druck fährst Du auf dem Dämpfer? Wippt es?


----------



## Mex4711 (6. Dezember 2011)

hm, ich hab keine ahnung. in der gabel fahr ich 140psi bei meinen 80kg.
der dämpfer wippt aber aber nicht wirklich, also lass ich das wohl erst mal so.
hab auch zu dem rp23 bis lang keine tabelle gefunden wegen kg->psi


----------



## schoeppi (7. Dezember 2011)

Mex4711 schrieb:


> der dämpfer wippt aber aber nicht wirklich, also lass ich das wohl erst mal so.
> hab auch zu dem rp23 bis lang keine tabelle gefunden wegen kg->psi



Gibts auch so glaube ich nicht.
Geht nach SAG, 20% sollte es sein.
Der Druck ergibt sich daraus dann automatisch.


----------



## Mex4711 (12. Dezember 2011)

jemand schon mal die kettenblattschrauben getauscht?
ist das kompliziert??


----------



## Cubedriver66 (13. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wird ja auch mal Zeit, dass wir uns mit "unserem" AMS präsentieren. War jetzt einige Zeit offline (Umzug) und werde bei dem Wetter so langsam schwermütig.
Ich fahre das 2011er 130 Team und ich bin nach ca. 3.500 km immer noch ziemlich begeistert, auch wenn vieles hier im Forum einen nachdenklich werden lässt. Die Laufräder (Sunringlé Ryde XMB) sollen richtig schlecht sein, wobei ich das bisher nicht bestätigen kann und auch über die Formula RX kann man hier sehr kontrovers lesen...ich bin sehr zufrieden, wohlwissend, dass es eben ein sehr subjektiver Eindruck ist.


----------



## jokomen (13. Dezember 2011)

Mex4711 schrieb:


> jemand schon mal die kettenblattschrauben getauscht?
> ist das kompliziert??



Kompliziert nein, Du brauchst nur das richtige Werkzeug. 

Inbusschlüssel oder Torx und Gegenhalter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mex4711 (14. Dezember 2011)

jop, danke dir.

das werkzeug habe ich.
habs auch grad eben mal ausprobiert.
Das ganze ging so einfach, dass ich in 5 Minuten alle vier getauscht hab.


----------



## gzero (14. Dezember 2011)

Mein 's ist jetzt schon gekommen...viel früher als gedacht.
Es ist doch komischerweise eine SLX Bremse dran,hab auch extra noch mal gefragt. Dann scheint was mit der Ausschreibung nicht zu stimmen:

Offieziell:	Shimano BR-M505 hydr. discbrake(180/180mm)

oder ist das dann doch eine SLX ? ..egal...

Jedenfalls ausschauen schon mal super, gefahren bin ich es noch nicht. Mal schauen wie am Wo das Wetter wird.
Infos folgen dann...


----------



## Mex4711 (15. Dezember 2011)

jear super, dann wünsch ich dir ganz viel spaß mit dem bike.
ging ja jetzt echt schnell


----------



## streckenjunkie (17. Dezember 2011)

Das Cube AMS 130 Pro sieht ja schon gut aus und was ihr davon berichtet auch.
Allerdings würde ich mal gerne von euch scheinbar eingefleischten Cube'lern mal hören, welches Bike ihr nehmen würdet bzw. warum:

Cube AMS 130 Pro bs. Haibike Q FS RX


----------



## Trust2k (17. Dezember 2011)

Servus,

hab auch seit 1,5 Monaten ein AMS 130 Pro 2011 und bin sehr zufrieden mit

Hab es bei Fun-Corner bestellt und 500 Öcken gespart.

Nach 1500km mal ein bissl die Schaltung nachstellen und kleiner Service der RLT, da ich aber alles selber mache brauch ich kein Händler um die Ecke



Kann über die Ryde XMB und die Hayes auch net meckern.

Ich freu mich schon auf die erste Transalp mit meinem Würfel !!


LG Stefan


----------



## streckenjunkie (17. Dezember 2011)

Danke für den Tipp, bei Fun-Corner ist es noch mal um 100 Euro billiger.

Ich hab noch so meine Bedenken bei Versendern.

@Stefan: Das Rad war schon vormontiert, also keine Einstellungen mehr an Schaltung, Bremsen und Federung mehr nötig?


----------



## Trust2k (17. Dezember 2011)

streckenjunkie schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, bei Fun-Corner ist es noch mal um 100 Euro billiger.
> 
> Ich hab noch so meine Bedenken bei Versendern.
> 
> @Stefan: Das Rad war schon vormontiert, also keine Einstellungen mehr an Schaltung, Bremsen und Federung mehr nötig?



Jap alles vormontiert und geprüft, musste nur Lenker, Vorderrad und Sattel noch montieren und alles ausrichten.
War ne Sache von 15 min.

War sehr zufrieden und man bekommt ne Tracking ID, hat alles super geklappt.


----------



## streckenjunkie (17. Dezember 2011)

Weißt du rein zufällig noch, wie lange es von Bestellung zu Lieferung gedauert hat?


----------



## Trust2k (17. Dezember 2011)

des ging ruckzuck, so 1-2 Tage, dann wurde es per DHL verschickt und war in 4 Tagen da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## streckenjunkie (17. Dezember 2011)

Was habt ihr denn für Pedale dazu gekauft?


----------



## gzero (17. Dezember 2011)

Habe es gerade abgehotl, wow....


nur:

Alles im Laden geprüft, jetzt lässt sich auf einmal die Federgabel vorne nicht mehr feststellen: Hebel rastet ein und aus und an der Gabel unten dreht sich auch ! Ich hoffe es ist nur eine Kleinigkeit oder muss das bike zurückgeschickt werden ? Fahre am Monatg gleich noch mal hin.

Pedale: Shimano SM-SH56


----------



## streckenjunkie (17. Dezember 2011)

Was braucht man denn für eine Pumpe für die Fox Float RP23?


----------



## staxl783 (17. Dezember 2011)

hallo zusammen, fahre jetzt seit oktober mein ams 130 pro 2011 und bin absolut zufrieden. habe schon ein paar hundert kilometer gefahren und absolut keine probleme mit der bremse, laufrädern... das einzigste war ein defektes standrohr an der federgabel. da war mittig ein dicker kratzer und auf der gesamten länge des rohres kleine kratzer die nicht von mir stammten. habe das beim händler reklamiert.das war 2 wochen nach kaufdatum. wurde alles direkt über cube abgewickelt. hab ne neue rl bekommen und bin wieder top zufrieden )) kann das bike echt nur empfehlen


----------



## staxl783 (17. Dezember 2011)

fahre federgabel und den dämpfer mit 135 psi (bei 73 kg) und bin bis jetzt so zufrieden. kein durchschlagen auch bei drops


----------



## streckenjunkie (17. Dezember 2011)

So, bestellt ist es!!!!!
Vorfreude steigt auf mein neues Cube AMS 130 PRO.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trust2k (17. Dezember 2011)

gzero schrieb:


> Habe es gerade abgehotl, wow....
> 
> 
> nur:
> ...


Servus !!

das hatte ich am Anfang auch, war aber nur einmal, fahr mal ein bissl.
Der Lockout  blockiert auch net ganz, darf er gar nicht, sonst würde die Gabel Schaden nehmen  

SM-SH 56 sind deine Cleats an den Schuhen .


Hab die PD-M530 in weiss, die sehen geil aus zu dem 130er Pro


----------



## Trust2k (17. Dezember 2011)

streckenjunkie schrieb:


> So, bestellt ist es!!!!!
> Vorfreude steigt auf mein neues Cube AMS 130 PRO.



Geil!! und bei Fun-Corner bestellt? welche Rahmengröße hast du genommen?


Kannst jede Dämpferpumpe nehmen, kann dir Rock Shox oder SKS empfehlen.

so 25-30sollte man schon investieren =]


----------



## streckenjunkie (17. Dezember 2011)

Fun-Corner war am günstigsten mit 1400 Euro.
Bin 1,83 und meine Schritthöhe ist 80 cm, von daher fiel die Wahl auf 18''.

Hab eine Rock Shox Pumpe direkt bei Fun-Corner bestellt, 20 Euro.


----------



## Trust2k (17. Dezember 2011)

Super, das passt doch prima 

habs auch in 18" , bei 1,80.

Die nächsten Tage werde  sicherlich gaaaanz lange *fg

Hab meins heute sauber gemacht und eingemottet in den Keller, fahr jetzt meine Winterschlampe mit Ice Spiker.


Da ich jeden Tag mit dem Rad auf die Arbeit fahre, ist mir das AMS zu schade bei dem ganzen Salz auf der Strasse.


----------



## gzero (17. Dezember 2011)

Trust2k schrieb:


> Super, das passt doch prima
> 
> habs auch in 18" , bei 1,80.
> Die nächsten Tage werde  sicherlich gaaaanz lange *fg
> ...



ich bin 1.78 und habe das 20"...das 18 habe ich auch Probegefahren, das war mir zu klein, habe es auch noch mal vom Händler Prüfen lassen.


----------



## gzero (17. Dezember 2011)

soory--doppelpost...irgendwie zwei mal abgspeichert...



Trust2k schrieb:


> Servus !!
> 
> das hatte ich am Anfang auch, war aber nur einmal, fahr mal ein bissl.
> Der Lockout  blockiert auch net ganz, darf er gar nicht, sonst würde die Gabel Schaden nehmen
> ...



Meine Cleats waren dabei, wahrscheinlich werde ich mir die Schuhe Shimano SH-MT53 zulegen.

Sollte es Morgen nicht regnen, werde ich noch mal fahren, bevor Schnee und Salz kommt, dann werde ich es noch mal Testen mit der Gabel.

Super finde ich, das am Querrohr schon eine Schutzfolie angebracht ist und das auch gleich Schutzfolie für die Schalt-und Bremszüge für den Rahmen dabei waren.
Bringt Ihr trozdem noch Schutzfolie etc. an ?


----------



## streckenjunkie (18. Dezember 2011)

Hab noch ein altes Winorateil im Keller, Hardtail.
Bin am überlegen, ob ich das nicht für den Winter nehme.
Was hast du denn extra für den Wintereinsatz an deiner "Schlampe"?
Und was verstehst du unter Ice Spiker?


----------



## jokomen (18. Dezember 2011)

streckenjunkie schrieb:


> Und was verstehst du unter Ice Spiker?



Ice Spiker


----------



## streckenjunkie (18. Dezember 2011)

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es so etwas gibt.
Die hole ich mir auch.


----------



## Trust2k (18. Dezember 2011)

@gzero

Bei mir passt das 18" prima, denke das ist auch immer ein bissl Geschmacksache und wie lang die Arme sind  bei ner Schritthöhe von 80cm wird eig. 18" empfohlen  

solange man mit dem Bike zurecht kommt, ist es
doch prima 

Ja teste es nochmal, selbst wenn was am Dämpfer sein sollte, kann dein Händler das sicher beheben, wenn er von Federgabeln ein bissl Ahnung hat 

@streckenjunkie

ja die Schwalbe Ice Spiker sind schon genial, da ist man auch für Glatteis gerüstet =] sind halt recht laut, ne Klingel brauch man da nicht 

Hab noch Schutzbleche von SKS dran und ein gutes Licht, sowie Leuchtstreifen für die Speichen von 3M.

Ne Winterschlampe empfiehlt sich auf jeden Fall!!

So wird das alte Bike noch genutzt und man versaut sich nicht das neue =] 

Werd das AMS sicherlich mal im frischen Schnee auspacken und aufm
Feldberg fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## streckenjunkie (18. Dezember 2011)

Hm, so was dachte ich mir schon. 
Wie darf ich mir denn laut vorstellen?
In etwa wie ein fahrendes Auto?


----------



## Trust2k (18. Dezember 2011)

mhh ein bissl anderes, ist eher ein krachendes Geräusch, die
meisten Leute erschrecken voll, weil sie es net zuordnen können =]

hier ein Video:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4TJWKVpGOU&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]Schwalbe ice spiker pro Sound      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## streckenjunkie (18. Dezember 2011)

Ist so etwas mit dem AMS 130 Pro möglich:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwPEbE5mINw&feature=fvwrel"]Urban Sport - Mountain Biking FreeStyle      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Trust2k (18. Dezember 2011)

Joa also Treppenfahren ist wie manche Drops durchaus möglich 

die haben aber Downhill Bikes mit > 180mm Federweg und ne andere Geometrie, da bügelt man so einiges weg =]

aber das meiste geht auf jeden Fall, wenn man das Bike so beherrscht wie die Jungs.


----------



## staxl783 (18. Dezember 2011)

hallo, wollte mal fragen welche revelation ihr an euren 130 pro 2011 verbaut habt. meins wurde mit der rl ausgeliefert. normal sollte ja die rlt dran sein.hat noch jemand die rl???


----------



## Trust2k (18. Dezember 2011)

Servus, hatte mich verschrieben.

Ist einen Revelation RL verbaut 

denn bei unsere Gabel kann das Floodgate vom
Lockout nur per Imbus verändert werden, nicht wie bei der RLT über ein goldenes Drehrädchen 

hier nochmal ein Index mit den Buchstaben :








also alles in Butter  bei dem 2011er Modell ist eine RL verbaut


----------



## streckenjunkie (18. Dezember 2011)

Also wenn sich der Verkäufer nicht verschrieben hat, dann hab ich ein Bike mit:
*Gabel:     Rock Shox Revelation RLT Air 2-step 120/150mm, Motion Control, PopLoc,*


bestellt, was mir auch wichtig war.
Das müsste auch das 2011er Modell sein.
Denn im Prospekt für 2012 wird das AMS 130 Pro mit einer RL gelistet.


----------



## staxl783 (18. Dezember 2011)

jo danke. der unterschied ist eh nicht gross und die rl ist super. nur laut der ausstattungsliste sollte eigentlich die rlt dran sein sagte mein händler. jedoch hat cube sich technische änderungen vorbehalten. hatte mich nur interessiert ob alle die rl haben. gruss staxl


----------



## staxl783 (18. Dezember 2011)

ja genau die sollte es eigentlich sein. nur war bei mir die rl dran die normal am 2012er verbaut ist. händler hat wie gesagt bei cube nachgefragt und erfahren das die wohl beide varianten verbauen.mich stört das nicht, fands halt nur komisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trust2k (18. Dezember 2011)

Ja das ist Narrenfreiheit von Cube ...
vllt ist am 2012er Modell dann eine RLT verbaut 

werd auf jeden Fall die nächste Woche mal meine RL zerlegen, reinigen und mal eine andere Viskosität ausprobieren.
unter 0 Grad wird die RL schon ein bisschen träge.


----------



## streckenjunkie (18. Dezember 2011)

Sag mal Trust, stand bei dir in der Beschreibung auch, dass es eine RLT Air 2-step haben soll?


----------



## Trust2k (18. Dezember 2011)

streckenjunkie schrieb:


> Sag mal Trust, stand bei dir in der Beschreibung auch, dass es eine RLT Air 2-step haben soll?



Jab stand bei mir auch drin, da würd ich mich net verrückt machen =]

Vllt haste ja auch ne RLT verbaut, wer weiss


----------



## gzero (18. Dezember 2011)

So. wollte gerade mit dem neuen Bike die Erste Testfahrt durchführen:
Jetzt hat des  Lenkopflager auch noch spiel und kalppert ein bisschen...

So langsam bin ich total enttäuscht: Erst die geht die Federgabel-Sperre nicht und jetzt das auch noch. Sind  das alles normale Anfangsschwierigkeiten.

Wie verhält man sich da ? Alles reparieren lassen oder gleich auf ein neues Bike Bestehen ? Hab auch gleich keine Lust, das gleich so viel rumgeschraubt wird am neuen Bike.


----------



## staxl783 (18. Dezember 2011)

denke mal das kriegt der händler schnell hin, oder???jetzt weisst du was du hast und gabel und lager wären dann ok.würd einfach mal nachfragen was die machen wollen


----------



## Trust2k (18. Dezember 2011)

Selbst ist der Mann!!

löse mit einem Imbus deinen Lenkervorbau ( 2 Schrauben) und zieh oben ein bissl am Topcap die Schraube mit Gefühl nach, bis das Spiel weg ist, da hat dein Händler ein bissl schlampig gearbeitet.


Funzt dein Lockout gar nicht?
Haste es mal auf 130 und 150mm Federweg ausprobiert?

Gib net auf, das sind wirklich kleine Startschwierigkeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trust2k (18. Dezember 2011)

was mit noch einfällt...

Wurde das Bike über Kopf transportiert?
 das sammelt sich das Öl oben an der Gabel, mal paar mal einfedern ohne Lockout und dann mal wieder aktivieren.

Das hatte ich bei meiner Reba damals auch


----------



## gzero (18. Dezember 2011)

Trust2k schrieb:


> Selbst ist der Mann!!
> löse mit einem Imbus deinen Lenkervorbau ( 2 Schrauben) und zieh oben ein bissl am Topcap die Schraube mit Gefühl nach, bis das Spiel weg ist, da hat dein Händler ein bissl schlampig gearbeitet.
> 
> Funzt dein Lockout gar nicht?
> ...



Nein, der Lockout geht gar nicht mer (wie gesagt, im Laden gestern ging es noch, jetzt tut sich gar nichts mehr.

Ich weiß ehrlich auch nicht wie man auf 130 bzw.150 umschaltet (untern an der roten schraube, der ist aber bestimmt für's Ausfedern, oder ?)...

Morgen fahre ich gleich mal zum Händler und lass alles checken.
Na hoffentlich sind das alles nur kleine Startschwierigkeiten, denn für  mich ist es schon ein Traum Bike. So was hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht. Bin 10 Jahre mit meinen Scott gzero rumgefahren, das sind schon ganz andere Welten jetzt.

Ok, werde das mit den Einfedern noch mal probieren...


----------



## Trust2k (18. Dezember 2011)

Links der Hebel  steht Travel drauf und ist silber.
Klar wenn es um die Ecke ist..

Du hast ja ne Bedienungsanleitung für die Revelation bekommen, da guck einfach nochmal rein.

Dann lass dir vom Händler genau die Funktionen zeigen, 

Lockout Funktionen an der RL und hinten am RP23 Dämpfer 

Sonst steh ich auch gern zur Verfügung


----------



## Trust2k (18. Dezember 2011)

Ich wette da freut sich jemand und fährt schon seine erste Runde durch den Wald  mit Lockout 

also 10-20 einfedern ohne Lockout, das Öl muss sich unterhalb des Floodgates sammeln, wenn natürlich die Hälfte an Öl oben in der Gabel hängt, dann komprimierst du bei aktiviertem Lockout Luft und die Gabel taucht zu weit ein.


----------



## streckenjunkie (18. Dezember 2011)

Auch will.


----------



## Trust2k (19. Dezember 2011)

streckenjunkie schrieb:


> Auch will.



Moin Moin

Die Woche kannste bestimmt schon ne Runde durch die Gegend fetzen =]


----------



## schoeppi (19. Dezember 2011)

@gzero: hast Du ne RL oder RLT?
Wenn ne RLT ist hast Du oben rechts ein Rädchen drauf.
Das dreh mal ganz nach links, gegen den Uhreigersinn. 
Das ist für den Motrion-Control, beeinflusst die Auslösehärt des Lock-Out.
Ist das relativ weit offen fühlt sichs an als ginge der Lock-Ou nicht.
Hat Du eine RL nimm die silberne Kappe raus, an der gleichen Stelle.
Einfach dran ziehen, hat kein Gewinde.
Jetzt mit einem Imbus die kleine Schraube da drin ganz nach links drehen.
Ist der gleiche Vorgang wie mit dem Rädchen.
Nun sollte es gehen.

Ich habe übrigens jetzt auch zugeschlagen.

Vor mir steht mein 2011er Race, in XL.
Heut abend mach ich die dusseligen Drahtreifen runter und ordentliche Nobbys drauf.
Und mit ein bisschen Glück kann ich es diese Woche sogar bewegen.


----------



## streckenjunkie (19. Dezember 2011)

Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen der RL und der RLT?


----------



## schoeppi (19. Dezember 2011)

Eben genau das.
Die RLT hat ein Drehrächen oben rechts mit dem man die Auslösehärte verstellt.
Bei der RL muss man die Kappe abnehmen und einen Inbus benutzen.
Das wars auch schon, unwichtig eigentlich.


----------



## streckenjunkie (19. Dezember 2011)

Was ist denn die Auslösehärte?
Also bis jetzt hab ich von dem ganzen Technikzeugs verstanden:
Es gibt eine Verstellung des Federwegs, ein Lockout was den Dämpfer annährend blockiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gzero (19. Dezember 2011)

streckenjunkie schrieb:


> Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen der RL und der RLT?



Das weiß ich auch nicht, werde mal gucken, was ich für eine habe viel. steht es ja auf der Gabel.

Bei mir ist alles wieder ok: Mechaniker hat den Draht etwas nachgezogen für den Lockout und Lenkkopflager ist auch fest..Gott sei dank..

Das ist schon gut, wenn der Händler gleich um die Ecke ist


----------



## streckenjunkie (19. Dezember 2011)

Du ich meinte eigentlich, was die Auslösehärte bewirkt?

Mir ging es darum, wie du den Lockout betätigst und wie du den Federweg verstellst, wird das über diese blöde Schraube gemacht oder über Rädchen?


----------



## Mex4711 (19. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir ist ne RL verbaut


----------



## gzero (19. Dezember 2011)

Hier Bilder von meiner Gabel, viel. könnt Ihr mir dann sagen ob ich eine RL oder RLT habe:


  < Draht wurde etwas nachgezogen, dann ging die Sperre wieder


----------



## Mex4711 (20. Dezember 2011)

würde sagen RL weil das Rädchen oben Rechts fehlt..


----------



## Trust2k (20. Dezember 2011)

ist ein RL 

würde sonst auch auf der Gabelbrücke stehen

siehe hier :






da sieht man auch das Verstellrad.


----------



## Trust2k (20. Dezember 2011)

streckenjunkie schrieb:


> Du ich meinte eigentlich, was die Auslösehärte bewirkt?
> 
> Mir ging es darum, wie du den Lockout betätigst und wie du den Federweg verstellst, wird das über diese blöde Schraube gemacht oder über Rädchen?



die Auslösehärte ist zum z.B. für den Wiegetritt gedacht, denn durch die Schraube (RL) Drehrad (RLT) kann festgelegt werden, wann die Gabel trotz Lockout eintaucht.

Wenn du merkst das deine Gabel beim Wiegetritt eintaucht obwohl zu den Lockout drin hast, kannst du dies anpassen.

Unten rechts an der Gabel befindet sich ein roter Stift,




wenn dort  du den ein bissl rausziehst, kannst du dort die Zugstufe einstellen.
Den ziehst du komplett raus und dort ist ein Imbus der oben in die Verstellschraube der Auslösehärte passt.


----------



## schoeppi (20. Dezember 2011)

@Trust2K: Perfekt erklärt!

Das mit dem Inbus wusste ich auch noch nicht. 

@gzero: Das Du eine RL hast weisst Du schon. Stimmt in dem Falle auch mit der Beschreibung überein. Auf der Gabel stehts aber sicher auch. 

Aber noch was anderes:
hat von euch jemand die Möglichkeit sein Bike zu wiegen?

gzero`s 2012er Pro wird mit 13,3 kg angegeben.
Mein 2011er Race mit 12,1 kg.
Bei durchgucken der Ausstattungsliste weiss ich beim besten willen nicht wo die 1,2kg herkommen sollen.
Meine LRS sind ca. 300gr. leichter, lassen wirs von mir aus 400 sein.
Der Antrieb gibt sich nichts, die Kurbel vielleicht 150gr.
Gabel gibt sich nix, auch sonst finde ich nichts.
Wo steckt das Gewicht?

Oder anders: gzero, wenn Du kannst, wiege Deins doch mal, würde mich interessieren.

Ich hab gestern, Fahrfertig mit Pedale 12,47kg, Rh. XL. Die Werksangabe kommt also hin.


----------



## gzero (20. Dezember 2011)

Die rote Schraube habe ich unten auch untern an der Gabel, aber mein HÃ¤ndler hat mir gearten, es so zulassen wie es ist.

Wann sollte man das Ãl zum ersten mal wechseln ? (Auch meinte mein HÃ¤ndler viel. mal nach 2-3 Jahre, kosten dann so 90â¬).

Wiegen: WÃ¼rde mich auch mal sehr interessieren was meins wiegt,weiÃ nicht wo bzw. wie.
(Bei der MÃ¼lldeponie werden LKW'S gewogen, weiÃ aber nicht ob die Waage schon die geringen Werte anzeigt..viel. bei tÃ¼v oder dekra.
Wie hast Du deines  gewogen ?

Das Race hÃ¤tte mich auch interessiert, nur die dÃ¼nne Cube Aufschrift hat mir Ã¼berhaupt nicht gefallen..ist halt Geschmackssache.

Leider scheit es jetzt bei uns und die Streufahrzeuge werden bald losdÃ¼sen; vermute ich werde mein bike erst zur neuen Saison testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (20. Dezember 2011)

Ölwechsel an der Gabel?
Habe ich noch nie machen lassen. Solange das Ding tut in Ruhe lassen.

Wiegen könntest Du so:
einmal mit Bike in der Hand und einmal ohne auf die Personenwaage stellen.
Der Rest ist Mathematik.
Ist halbwegs genau.

Ich nehm für sowas ne Kofferwaage.
Das sieht dann so aus:


----------



## Trust2k (20. Dezember 2011)

Servus !! 

gute Idee, werd meins auch gleich mal wiegen, bin mal gespannt was es wiegt.

Ölwechsel ist eig kein großer Akt und mach ich auch nur nach Bedarf, halt immer die Gabelschäfte sauber halten und mal nach den Abstreifern und Foamrings gucken, das die ok bzw. ölfeucht sind und kein Dreck rein kommt.

Bin eben Richtung Feldberg gefahren, war schon geil =) =) =)

aber was die ein Salz auf die Strasse feuern !!! das ist nicht normal, hab eben erstmal meine Winterschlampe abgespült.

Der Schnee war teilweise Kniehoch im Taunus !!


----------



## schoeppi (20. Dezember 2011)

Vor allem da laut Vorhersage es ohnehin deutlich in die Plusgrade geht.
Das taut kurzfristig eh alles weg, auch ohne Salz.

Laut Cube wiegt Dein 2011er Pro auch 13,3, genau wie das 2012er von gzero.
Bin mal sehr gespannt was da wirklich rauskommt.

Die Rahmen sind bei Euch lackiert, oder?
Das wären dann nochmal ca. 300gr. auf der Suche nach den 1,2kg.
Reicht aber immernoch nicht.


----------



## Trust2k (20. Dezember 2011)

Sooo

also mit Pedalen PD-M530 (ca 456gr.)  genau 13,8 Kg

kommt also bei mir hin mit dem Gewicht 

erstmal ist jetzt fasten angesagt  hab zuviel Süßkram gefuttert

jab der ist im Nassverfahren lackiert, deiner ist gepulvert oder?


----------



## schoeppi (20. Dezember 2011)

Nee, anodisiert.
"Black Anodized" wie das so schön heisst.

Also sind die echt so schwer?
Ich hätte Cube zugetraut die günstigeren Räder im Prospekt schwerer zu machen um die höheren Preise für die "grösseren" Modelle argumentieren zu können.

Wobei ich noch immer nicht weiss wo er herkommt, der realtiv grosse Unterschied.


----------



## Trust2k (20. Dezember 2011)

also eloxiert =)

mhh was bestimmt einiges noch ausmachen könnte sind die Schaltgruppen, aber sonst kein Plan.
In manchen Berichten les ich das der Rahmen vom Race sogar schwerer ist, als vom Pro..
 aber beides mit Dämpfer.

Ich muss mal gucken ob die irgendwo Blei in den Rahmen geklebt haben 

Im Frühjahr kann ich mal die einzelnen Komponenten abwiegen, dann wissen wir mehr =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (20. Dezember 2011)

Die Schaltgruppen machen so gut wie gar nichts aus, das sind 1-stellige Gramm Zahlen.

Der Rahmen vom Race sollte schwerer sein?
Ich lehn mich mal aus dem Fenster und behaupte das alle AMS 130 Rahmen gleich sind.
Pro, Team, Race oder SL ist nur ne Frage der Ausstattung.
Wüsste also nicht warum.
Beim 2012er ist es anders da die ja erst ab dem SL X12 haben. Nur wieviel anders weiss ich natürlich auch nicht.


----------



## Trust2k (20. Dezember 2011)

irgendwann lösen wir das Rätsel =)

aber unsere Räder haben ja beide X12 und viele gleiche Parts

ich werd meinen Rahmen mal ohne Laufräder wiegen, denke das da einiges an Mehrgewicht besteht.


----------



## Trust2k (20. Dezember 2011)

Soo mein Laufradsatz mit Schnellspanner und X12Achse, Kasette usw. wiegen 4,6Kg


----------



## schoeppi (21. Dezember 2011)

Mir fällt nochwas ein.
Habt ihr schonmal Eure Sattelstützen rausgezogen?
Sind Kratzer dran?

Die AMS sind ja bekannt für die schlecht ausgeriebenen Sattelrohre.
Bei mir sind welche.
Aber zum Glück so weit unten das man sie nicht sieht.

Trotzdem ärgerlich.


----------



## gzero (21. Dezember 2011)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Mir fällt nochwas ein.
> Habt ihr schonmal Eure Sattelstützen rausgezogen?
> Sind Kratzer dran?
> 
> ...



Oh ja, ist schon völlig zerkratzt,sieht man auch. Schon beim ersten Probefahren habe ich die Stütze verstellt und war dann auch schon verkratzt.


----------



## Trust2k (21. Dezember 2011)

Neee zum Glück bei mir net, bei mir konnt ich aber kein Grad feststellen, war auch Fett in dem Rohr, vllt hat der Händler schon Vorarbeit geleistet.


----------



## schoeppi (22. Dezember 2011)

Fett ist immer drin, nur hilft das nicht gegen die Kratzer.
Vermutlich hast Du Glück gehabt. Glaube nicht, das der Händler das gemacht hat.

Meine originale Stütze hat Kratzer in dem Bereich wo man es sieht da die beim Händler logischerweise viel verstellt wurde.
Wenn ich die fahren würde wärs für mich inakzeptabel, zerkratzte Stütze bei nem neuen Rad ist nicht.
Da sie aber eh im Schrank liegt lass ichs dabei bewenden.

Stell mir nur gerade vor ich hätte ein SL mit ner P6 Carbon und die wäre zerkratzt.
Das wäre ne ganz andere Nummer, da würde ich nicht nur auf ne neue Stütze bestehen sondern auch auf das ausreiben den Sattelrohres.


----------



## Mex4711 (22. Dezember 2011)

bei mir ist nichts an kratzern festzustellen


----------



## schoeppi (23. Dezember 2011)

So, das Thema Kratzer an der Stütze hab ich jetzt behoben.

Ich hab ne alte Stütze genommen die reinpasst und die ordentlich hin und her gedreht, rauf und runter geschoben. Auf die Art habe ich wohl alle noch vorhandenen Grate und sonstiges Zeug entfernt.

Jedenfalls habe ich danach die "gute" wieder reingemacht und dann kontroliiert.
Keine Spuren mehr zu sehen, alles ok.


----------



## Mex4711 (23. Dezember 2011)

super idee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## staxl783 (24. Dezember 2011)

ich hab wohl auch glück gehabt. habe mal geguckt habe net einen kratzer drin


----------



## streckenjunkie (2. Januar 2012)

Mit was "fettet" man denn seine Kette?
Gibt ja Kettenöl, Kettenfett.....
Meine hat nämlich nach nur einer Woche schon Flugrost angesetzt (minimal).


----------



## Mex4711 (3. Januar 2012)

ach krass, wo warst du denn mit dem bike...?

kann die WD40 ans Herz legen, damit mach ich fast alles am Bike und hab da seit Jahren nie Probleme gehabt


----------



## streckenjunkie (3. Januar 2012)

Sofern das an mich gerichtet war:
War nichts außergewöhnliches dabei, mal quer durch die Schweinfurter Flur und ein bisschen Urban (Das Cube schluckt echt jede Treppe.  )

Hm, ich hab mal was gehört, dass man da aufpassen muss, dass man das Fett aus irgendeinem Bauteil nicht "ausspült".


----------



## staxl783 (3. Januar 2012)

wd-40 ist echt super, mache damit auch sehr viel. für die kette nehme ich normales kettenöl vom händler und bis jetzt keine probleme


----------



## streckenjunkie (3. Januar 2012)

Ah ok, hab noch welches da. Dankeschön.


----------



## staxl783 (3. Januar 2012)

mit dem zeug kann man auch gut die klickpedalen reinigen und gleichzeitig fetten. habe letztens in der bik... gelesen das man wohl im winter dünnflüssiges öl und im sommer ein kettenwachs verwenden soll. das probier ich mal im sommer aus.
gerne, schreiben ja hier damit man sich hilft


----------



## schoeppi (3. Januar 2012)

WD40 ist aber für die Kette nicht abriebfest genug.

Das hier hat die meiner Meinung nach besten Eigenschaften:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k983/a2276/2-k-kettenschmierstoff-100-ml.html
macht aber etwas schweinerei, sprich ölig.

Sauberer gehts damit:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k983/a574/teflon-plus-dry-lube-schmiermittel-60-ml.html
muss aber öfter verwendet werden.


----------



## streckenjunkie (3. Januar 2012)

Cool danke, habs sogar noch günstiger gefunden:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...nish-Line-Dry-Lube-Teflon-Plus-Oel-120ml.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trust2k (3. Januar 2012)

Frohes Neues !! =]

Hab auch das Dry-Lube und bin sehr zufrieden mit !! 
WD40 würde ich auch net für die Kette nehmen, das gibt ne riesen Sauerei und WD40 wäscht sich dort auch schnell wieder ab.

Kann mir einer mal sagen wo der Winter bleibt??

Hab mein AMS wieder ausgepackt, da ich mom keine Bedenken wegen Salz auf der Strasse hab..

bei über 10 Grad auch net verwunderlich.

Knackt bei Euch beim treten der Hinterbau?
Muss mal auf Ursachenforschung gehen.
Vllt ist es ja nur die Sattelstütze..


----------



## streckenjunkie (3. Januar 2012)

Bei mir schleift nur die Kette, wenn ich vorne im 2. oder 3. bin und hinten so auf 7 aufwärts. Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (3. Januar 2012)

Naja, generell einemal die Schaltung neu einstellen (Anleitung siehe You Tube)
Wenn das nicht helfen sollte, ist evt. das Schaltauge verbogen...

Das die Kette beim Fahren nicht schräg laufen soll, brauch ich ja wohl nicht erwähnen


----------



## Trust2k (3. Januar 2012)

Schaltung nachstellen 
Die Schaltzüge längen sich teilweise.
nicht an den Kreuzschlitzschrauben spielen, sondern an der Verstellschraube am Schalthebel.


----------



## streckenjunkie (3. Januar 2012)

Werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren mit der Verstellschraube.
Gibt es denn ein gutes Youtube-Video?


----------



## Trust2k (3. Januar 2012)

http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Umwerfer_einstellen.htm

Video brauch doch kein Mensch =]
aber einfach in Youtube Umwerfer + einstellen eingeben. Da wirste erschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (3. Januar 2012)

Trust2k schrieb:


> Frohes Neues !! =]
> 
> Knackt bei Euch beim treten der Hinterbau?
> Muss mal auf Ursachenforschung gehen.
> Vllt ist es ja nur die Sattelstütze..


 
Sattelstütze eher nicht.

Versuche mal jeh einen Tropfen Schmiermittel, gerne auch WD40 , auf der Schwingelagerung direkt hinter der Kurbel. In den kleinen Spalt reintropfen lassen.
Danach könnte Ruhe sein.


----------



## Trust2k (4. Januar 2012)

@Schoeppi
Danke werd ich nachher mal testen =]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## streckenjunkie (4. Januar 2012)

Muss man um den Umwerfer einzustellen den Zug abklemmen?


----------



## Trust2k (4. Januar 2012)

Neeee wie kommst du denn da drauf ? *kopfkratz


Guck dir paar Videos an und mach dich ein bissl im Internet schlau =] 

das gibts jede Menge Infos.

In dem Link den ich gepostet hab, steht eig. alles drin was man brauch.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## streckenjunkie (4. Januar 2012)

Hab das gemacht, aber jetzt ist sie total verstellt.


----------



## streckenjunkie (5. Januar 2012)

^^ Naja, hab es gerade aus der Werkstatt geholt.
Hab auch gleich mal nach einem Praktikum für die Wintersemesterferien gefragt, geht klar, muss mich nur normal bewerben und dann lern ich mal ordentlich was über Bikes.

Hat jemand einen Tip für gute Beleuchtung unter 80 Euro?


----------



## schoeppi (9. Januar 2012)

Jetzt auch mal ein ordentliches Bild von meinem, noch immer ungefahren:







Und zusammen mit seinem leichtgewichtigen Bruder:


----------



## chelli (10. Januar 2012)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Jetzt auch mal ein ordentliches Bild von meinem, noch immer ungefahren:



Sieht sehr schick aus, welche Rahmenhöhe ist das denn? 20 oder 22 Zoll?


----------



## schoeppi (10. Januar 2012)

Ist ein 22 Zoll, siehst Du an dem Bogen vom Oberrohr zum Sattelrohr.
Der Unterschied zum 20 Zoll hält sich aber in Grenzen, sind nur 8mm am Oberrohr.

Man sieht es auch ganz gut im Vergleich zum 100er, das ist ein 20 Zoll.


----------



## Mex4711 (10. Januar 2012)

sehr schick! viel spaß damit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chelli (11. Januar 2012)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Ist ein 22 Zoll, siehst Du an dem Bogen vom Oberrohr zum Sattelrohr.
> Der Unterschied zum 20 Zoll hält sich aber in Grenzen, sind nur 8mm am Oberrohr.
> 
> Man sieht es auch ganz gut im Vergleich zum 100er, das ist ein 20 Zoll.



Danke für die Info, Bilder von den größeren Modellen hatte ich bisher noch nicht wirklich gesehen, daher wusste ich das noch nicht.

Darf ich fragen, wie groß du bist? (Ich bin 195 cm groß, SL 92 cm, fahre aktuell ein 23 Zoll HT, plane die Anschaffung eines Fullys und bin mir noch unschlüssig, ob 20 oder 22 Zoll.)

Was mir gerade noch an deinen Bildern aufgefallen ist: Das AMS 130 Race ist doch das 2012er-Modell, oder? Ich dachte, das es die X12-Achsen bei den diesjährigen AMS 130ern erst ab dem 130 SL gibt, im Cube-Katalog hat das AMS 130 Race jedenfals keine X12-Achse, deins aber offenbar schon.


----------



## schoeppi (11. Januar 2012)

Du hast recht, erst ab dem SL sind die X12 drin.

Meins ist ein 2011er. Eben wegen der X12 Achse. Und natürlich wegen des Preises.

Bei Deiner Grösse kann es eigentlich nur ein XL sein.
Ich bin 1,91m, da geht noch beides. Aber mit nochmal 4cm ist das Thema klar.


----------



## chelli (11. Januar 2012)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Du hast recht, erst ab dem SL sind die X12 drin.
> 
> Meins ist ein 2011er. Eben wegen der X12 Achse. Und natürlich wegen des Preises.
> 
> ...



Das mit den X12-Achsen an den aktuellen Modellen ist echt doof, v.a. da mir das aktuelle 130 SL nicht so richtig zusagt und das SLT mein selbst gestecktes Preislimit von 2500 ein gutes Stück überschreitet.

Wenn ich dein Bike so sehe bin ich mir mittlerweile auch recht sicher das 20 Zoll bei meiner Größe nicht wirklich Sinn machen würde.


----------



## schoeppi (12. Januar 2012)

Nun, dann schau Dich doch nach einem 2011er um.
Es sind noch einige am Markt.


----------



## chelli (13. Januar 2012)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Nun, dann schau Dich doch nach einem 2011er um.
> Es sind noch einige am Markt.



Ja, stimmt schon, habe mich bisher größtenteils nur nach 2012er-Modellen umgesehen, ausstattungstechnisch würde mir das 2012er 130 SL ja auch zusagen, ich kann mich aber mit der Farbe nicht so recht anfreunden.

Ich werde heute nochmal ein paar andere Cube-Händler in der Gegend abklappern, und fragen ob sie das 2011er Race noch in 22 Zoll haben, online habe ich bisher nur mhw-bike-house gefunden die das 2011er noch zu haben scheinen. Wo hast du deins denn her, vor Ort gekauft oder online?


----------



## schoeppi (13. Januar 2012)

Online, aber vor Ort. 

Ich habs im Netz gesucht und gefunden und dann gesehen das es ein Händler aus der Nähe ist.
Reiner Zufall.


----------



## KeepBiking (13. Januar 2012)

chelli schrieb:


> Ich werde heute nochmal ein paar andere Cube-Händler in der Gegend abklappern, und fragen ob sie das 2011er Race noch in 22 Zoll haben, online habe ich bisher nur mhw-bike-house gefunden die das 2011er noch zu haben scheinen. Wo hast du deins denn her, vor Ort gekauft oder online?



Hi chelli,
ich kann Dir mhw nur empfehlen. Ich habe hier selbst letztes Jahr 2 Cube-Räder gekauft. Eins für meinen Sohn und eins für mich. Die lassen sogar ganz gut mit sich handeln, speziell auch Komponenten. Abwicklung lief problemlos und auch sehr zügig. Nur, falls Du keinen Händler in der Nähe finden solltest.
Ich wollte bei meinem Händler im Ort bestellen, leider bekam er das 2012er Race nicht mehr.
LG
KeepBiking


----------



## chelli (13. Januar 2012)

KeepBiking schrieb:


> Hi chelli,
> ich kann Dir mhw nur empfehlen. Ich habe hier selbst letztes Jahr 2 Cube-Räder gekauft. Eins für meinen Sohn und eins für mich. Die lassen sogar ganz gut mit sich handeln, speziell auch Komponenten. Abwicklung lief problemlos und auch sehr zügig. Nur, falls Du keinen Händler in der Nähe finden solltest.
> Ich wollte bei meinem Händler im Ort bestellen, leider bekam er das 2012er Race nicht mehr.
> LG
> KeepBiking



Also ich war heute wie gesagt nochmal bei 2 Händlern und habe auch mal auf einem 2012er AMS 130 in 22 Zoll probe gesessen (war das einzige 2012er aus der 130er Serie welches in 22 Zoll da war), die Rahmengröße passt meiner Meinung nach prima.

Im Gespäch mit dem Händler habe ich mich dann doch davon überzeugen lassen mir das 2012er AMS 130 SL nochmal genauer anzusehen, er erkundigt sich nun erstmal nach dem Liefertermin und würde es auch unverbindlich bestellen. Mal schauen was dabei rauskommt, eventuell wirds ja doch das SL. 


Gruß,
Chelli


----------



## Holzmtb (14. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe mir im Oktober das AMS 130 sl gegönnt. Hätte noch das "Team" als Alternative gehabt. Hat mir aber subjektiv beim fahren einfach nicht gefallen. Auch wenn der Preisunterschied recht deutlich war. Waren 2011er Modelle.

Was soll ich sagen, nach den ersten Touren nach Kauf hat sich mein positiver Eindruck weiter bestätigt. Die neue Saison kann kommen.

Viel Spaß
Holzmtb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trust2k (16. Januar 2012)

Wer von euch bekommt eigentlich die Sattelstütze komplett abgesenkt?

Hab schon überlegt meine Stütze ein wenig zu kürzen damit ich sie komplett versenken kann.


----------



## jokomen (16. Januar 2012)

Hey, möchte hier mal ein wenig Farbe rein bringen, nur Text ist ja auf Dauer langweilig.  Habe das tolle Wetter mal dazu genutzt, erste kleine Testfahrt:


----------



## schoeppi (17. Januar 2012)

Sind die blauen Leitungen Serie?
Und die blauen Spacer?

Aber die Leitung zur Sattelstütze muss irgendwie anders.
Kabelbinder ums ganze Oberrohr ist irgendwie suboptimal.

Ansonsten macht das Teil aber ziemlich viel Wind!


----------



## KeepBiking (17. Januar 2012)

Die Reverb-Leitung habe ich vorne am Oberrohr einmal mit einem Jagwire-Klebepad aus Alu fixiert. Die Leitung durch die Dämpferaufnahme gelegt und hinten einmal vor dem Sattelrohr mit einem Kabelbinder fixiert.
Meiner Meinung nach ist die Reverb-Leitung eh etwas zu lang.
Ansonsten ein wunderschönes Bike!
LG
KeepBiking


----------



## jokomen (17. Januar 2012)

An dem Bike ist nix Serie! Habe nur den Rahmen einzeln erworben, neue Hope / Veltec Laufräder dazu, die Parts vom alten AMS 125 übernommen und ein paar farbliche Tupfer, wie Goodridge Stahlflex und Schalthüllen, sowie ein paar blaue Schrauben etc.. Das wars schon.

Kommt jetzt nur noch ein blauer Lenker dran. Zug der Reverb ist nicht zu lang, da Sattelstütze versenkt ist.  Die Verlegung gefällt mir aber auch noch nicht 100 %tig. Hast Du mal ein Beispielbild oder ein Link zu dem Part ?


----------



## KeepBiking (17. Januar 2012)

Hi jokomen,
jetzt wo Du es sagst, sehe ich es auch  Du hast den Sattel vorne ziemlich tief...
Hier die Bilder des SL von der Cube-Hompage.
Genauso habe ich meine Leitung verlegt.
Original am SL führt Cube die Leitung aber auch nicht durch die Dämpferaufnahme. Hierzu gibt es ein Bild im AMS 150 Thread.
Ich habe mir ja auch diese Huber Buchsen eingebaut.
Hierzu hatte ich logischerweise den Dämpfer ausgebaut.
Es funktioniert sogar, die Reverb-Leitung exakt mittig unter den Dämpfer zu bekommen. Die Leitung wird dadurch ganz leicht geklemmt. Hat aber keinerlei Beeinträchtigungen. Sie muß nur lang genuf sein um frei "ausfahren zu können.
Wie stelle ich übrigens Bilder direkt in den Text???
LG
KeepBiking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (17. Januar 2012)

Achso....

Mit dem Sattel, dass passt schon. Wenn sich 0,1 Tonnen da draufhocken, wird der sehr schnell gerade.  

Einfach den Link vom Foto kopieren (strg + c), dann auf "Link einfügen" (kleiner Ball mit Stecker) klicken und und dem freien Feld dann reinkopieren (strg + v) und OK


----------



## KeepBiking (17. Januar 2012)

Ah ja, dafür muss das Bild aber irgendwo im Netz stehen und nicht in den unergründlichen Tiefen meines Rechners liegen, richtig?


----------



## schoeppi (18. Januar 2012)

@jokomen: wie funktioniert das eigentlich mit der Verlegung der Züge durch den Rahmen?
Wenn Du es selbst aufgebaut hast musst Du es ja wissen! 

Lassen die sich einfach so durchschieben?

Im übrigen, Selbstaufbau erklärt die Gabel. Die ist so ja nirgends drin.


----------



## jokomen (18. Januar 2012)

Mit dem durchschieben der Leitung geht das ganz einfach, da im Rahmen fabrikmäßig schon zur Führung eingelegte "Innenhüllen" verlegt worden sind, da kann man dann ganz easy den Innenzug durchschieben. Ist aber auch kein Problem, wenn keine Innenhüllen liegen. Bei der Montage ist mir versehentlich eine Innnenhülle im Rahmen reingerutscht. Uups  Dann muss man halt ein wenig danach fischen. Mir einer umgewinkelten Speiche (am Nippel) kein Problem. Das Loch unten am Rahmen ist recht groß (10 mm) um da zu angeln. In dem Loch kommt dann hinterher ein Zuganschlag (Tonne) rein.

Die Gabel ist vom 2009 Modell AMS 125.


----------



## markus182 (21. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
kann mir von euch wer sagen, wie lang die hintere Bremsleitung beim 18" Rahmen sein muss (2011er Rahmen) ?


----------



## streckenjunkie (21. Januar 2012)

Tagchen Leute,

da ich ja Neueinsteiger beim Mountainbiken bin mal ein zwei simple Fragen:

Was stelle ich denn mit den blauen und roten Hebeln an Gabel und Dämpfer um?
Dass die für Zustufe und Druckstufe sind weiß ich mittlerweile, aber was stelle ich damit ein?
Mir ist nämlich aufgefallen, dass durch die Kälte die Dämpfer nicht mehr so gut funktionieren, was ich mir aber erklären kann, jetzt würde ich dem gerne entgegenwirken.

Die zweite:
Ich hab von einem "Gabeldeo" gehört, eine Art Spray, welches angeblich die Funktionalität der Gabel erhält.
Kennt jemand das und wenn ja, was haltet ihr von dem Zeug?

LG
Junkie


----------



## Vincy (21. Januar 2012)

Einfedern = Druckstufe (blau)
Ausfedern = Zugstufe/Rebound (rot)
Beim Dämpfer ist der blaue Hebel für ProPedal (Wippunterdrückung).
Ansonsten hilft auch die Bedienungsanleitung. 
http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/010/ger/Content/Dampfers/FLOAT_RP23.html
http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_te...ls/010/ger/Content/Gabeln/32MM/TALAS_RLC.html
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=117161 

Gabeldeo ist Mist, wie der Stoff für Junkies.


----------



## markus182 (22. Januar 2012)

Kann nicht mal kurz wer die Leitungslänge messen?
Gibt auch ein dickes dankeschön von mir


----------



## gzero (23. Januar 2012)

Verwendet Ihr eigentlich Dämpfer-Spray ?

In der letzten MTB Bike empfiehlt Fox auf keinen Fall solche Sprays zu verwenden,
weil sie nur das Material, Dichtungen angreifen.


----------



## KeepBiking (23. Januar 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Gabeldeo ist Mist, wie der Stoff für Junkies.



Vielleicht kann uns Vincy ja erklären warum das Zeug Mist ist.
Klar steht da, dass das Zeugs Dichtungen angreift.
Aber für die Dichtgummis zu zersetzen bräuchte es meiner Meinung nach anderen "Stoff".
Also, was ist da drin, was die Dichtungen angreifen kann?
Falls es so ist, müßte man den Jungs von Brunox mal ordentlich hinten.., äh, die Meinung sagen, meine ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (23. Januar 2012)

Das liegt da an den Chemicalien in dem Wirkstoff und Lösungsmittel, die greifen da unter Umständen andere Materialien (zB Dichtungen, Beschichtungen) an. Nicht innerhalb kurzer Zeit, aber auf Dauer.
Füher hatte es Rock Shox auch eine Zeit lang empfohlen, heutzutage aber nicht mehr.
Mit der Zeit wird mancher schlauer und manchmal widerspricht die Praxis der Theorie. 
Das gilt nicht nur für Brunox, sondern auch für andere Hersteller.
Warum sollte der Gabel/Dämpferhersteller davon abraten, wenn es nicht schädlich wäre?  

Einfach etwas Öl nehmen und damit einreiben und danach wieder abwischen.
Das Nichtabwischen (im Außenbereich) ist dagegen noch schädlicher, da dort sich der Schmutz ansammelt und den Verschleiß somit eher fördert als verhindert!


----------



## KeepBiking (23. Januar 2012)

Jo,
dann sprüh ich mir das Zeugs halt unter die Arme...


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (25. Januar 2012)

Hi zusammen,
fahre auch ein 130 AMS Pro (2011) und bin soweit eigentlich sehr zufrieden (issn gutes Bike für den Pfälzerwald). Hatte im Sommer auf der Transalp ein gebrochenen Freilauf. Zum Glück vor Ort einen Cube Händler gefunden, der mir ein neues hinteres Laufrad geben konnte und den Garantiefall übernommen hat. Nach der Transalp habe ich dann einen kleinen Riss in einer Schweißnaht an der Schwinge gefunden. Zum Händler gebracht und innerhalb von 2 Wochen einen neuen 2012er Rahmen bekommen. Sogar mit Steckachse hinten. Da hat sich Cube auf jeden Fall Mühe gegeben. 
Das einzige was mich wirklich langsam nervt sind die schwachen Bremsen (Hayes Stroker Trail). Bremsen müssen ohne großen Kraftaufwand richtig zupacken, die Hayes tun das (bei mir jedenfalls) definitiv nicht. Bei langen Abfahrten muss ich irgendwann (hinten jedenfalls) mit zwei Fingern ran. Entlüften und neue Beläge (Swissstopp) schon probiert. Vlt hat noch jemand n Tipp oder gänzlich andere Erfahrungen mit den Hayes gemacht?


----------



## schoeppi (26. Januar 2012)

Also Leute, ihr seid wirklich extrem Anspruchsvoll!

Wo ist denn das Problem eine Bremse mit zwei Fingern zu bedienen?
Ich mach das schon immer so, egal ob nötig oder nicht, schon rein aus Gewohnheit.
Wüsste auch gar nicht wie das mit nur einem Finger vernüftig geht.

Mit der Stroker bin auch ich 2009 einen Alpencross gefahren, ok, mit zwei Fingern.
Das war völlig unkritisch. Nur bei einer einzigen Abfahrt kam ich in Schwierigkeiten aufgrund einer überhitzten hinteren Scheibe. Da war aber bei dem Bike damals auch nur eine 160er montiert. Mit den heute üblichen 180ern wäre sicher auch das nicht passiert.
Und zu der Zeit hatte ich auch noch gut über 100kg, da hatte die Bremse auch ordentlich was zu tun. 

Der Freilauf ist natürlich ein Klassiker bei den Sunringle.
Der LRS ist einfach ein No-Go.
Die Nummer mit dem Rahmen schon weniger witzig. Allerdings sicher auch nicht die Regel. Es kann immer mal was sein. Entscheident ist dann wie sich der Hersteller verhält. Und in dem Fall hier kann man darüber sicher nicht meckern.


----------



## Mex4711 (27. Januar 2012)

wahre worte!


----------



## pepp (28. Januar 2012)

Hallo an die Runde,

habe ein Rekla eines 125er AMS hinter mir und nun endlich heute die Meldung vom Shop bekommen mein neuer Rahmen (AMS130) sei da erhalten.

Hat schon jemand beim 130er probiert ob sich ein 200x55 oder 200x57er Dämfper ausgehen, oder schlägt da irgendwo schon was an?
->Standard is ja ein 200x51

Danke schonmal


----------



## markus182 (29. Januar 2012)

Habt ihr die Öffnungen für die innen verlegten Züge eigentlich abgedichtet oder lasst ihr das so wie es ist?


----------



## markus182 (29. Januar 2012)

Ich hätte noch eine Frage
Sind in den unteren Öffnungen am Unterrohr irgendwelche Einsatze in den Bohrungen, damit die Endhülsen einen Anschlag haben?


----------



## jokomen (29. Januar 2012)

Ja klar, sieht aus wie ein kleiner Becher mit einem Kragen, verschwindet komplett dann in dem Loch, sodaß nur der Kragen sichtbar bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus182 (29. Januar 2012)

Ah, ok. 
Das Problem ist, dass ich den Rahmen einzeln gekauft habe und die Teile nicht dabei waren. Mal gucken, ob der Händler mir die noch nachschickt...
Oder kann man die irgendwo für kleines Geld einzeln kaufen?


----------



## jokomen (30. Januar 2012)

Bei mir ist der Rahmen auch von Cube so ausgeliefert worden. Habe erst bei der Montage gesehen, das da etwas fehlt. Mein Händler hat dann kurzerhand aus einem der Bikes, die in der Werkstatt standen, die kleinen Anschlagbecher ausgebaut und bei CUBE dann welche nachgeordert.


----------



## schoeppi (30. Januar 2012)

Wenn einer von Euch ne Sattelstütze übrig hat, ich meine die originale P6 mit dem Cube-Design, daran bin ich sehr interessiert.
Ob Alu oder Carbon ist zweitrangig.


----------



## markus182 (31. Januar 2012)

Hab dem Händler das jetzt gesagt. Er will erstmal gucken, wie das bei den Rädern bei ihm im Laden gelöst wurde.
Hätte jetzt noch eine Frage: Wie groß ist bei euch der Abstand zwischen Kurbelarm und Schwingenlager (gegenüber der Seite mit den Kettenblättern) minimal?
Bei mir ist da lediglich nen 1mm Luft (SLX Kurbel)...


----------



## Vincy (31. Januar 2012)

markus182 schrieb:


> Hätte jetzt noch eine Frage: Wie groß ist bei euch der Abstand zwischen Kurbelarm und Schwingenlager (gegenüber der Seite mit den Kettenblättern) minimal?
> Bei mir ist da lediglich nen 1mm Luft (SLX Kurbel)...


 
http://www.cube.eu/uploads/pics/ams-130-sl_d-5.jpg


----------



## markus182 (1. Februar 2012)

Ja, wenn die Kurbel so steht geht es bei mir auch noch. Lediglich wenn die Stelle mit der Verschraubung am Lager hergeht wird es eng...
Hier noch ein Bild zur Verdeutlichung:





An alle AMS 130 Fahrer: wie sieht's bei euch am Bike aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosso19842 (6. Februar 2012)

hallo @all

weiss jemand ob man den umwerfer vom sting(2010) auch für ein mas 130(2012) verwenden kann???


----------



## Vincy (6. Februar 2012)

Kannst den Umwerfer nicht damit verwenden. Beim Sting/Stereo ist Top Swing, beim AMS dagegen Down Swing.
http://www.cube.eu/full/


----------



## rosso19842 (6. Februar 2012)

aja ok dann muss ich doch einen neuen kaufen!!:-(


----------



## markus182 (13. Februar 2012)

da ich ja jetzt auch ein AMS habe, möchte ich es euch nicht vorenthalten




Wenn ich endlich die doofen Anschläge für die Endkappen der Schaltzüge habe gibt es auch "richtige" Fotos


----------



## schoeppi (13. Februar 2012)

Das ist ja richtig schön! 

Ist das ne 2 -Step Revelation? Hat die keinen Pop-Lock?

Oh, ein Smart Sam hinten, sieht man selten!


----------



## markus182 (13. Februar 2012)

Der ist auch nur dran, weil ich den noch hatte
Auf Dauer soll der NN nach hinten wandern und vorne was anderes hin (siehe Signatur).
Die Revelation ist ne dual Position mit einer Black Box Motion Control aus einer Reba Team. Den Hebel am Lenker wollte ich bewusst nicht haben...


----------



## Mex4711 (14. Februar 2012)

schick, bin aufs endergebniss gespannt.


edit:
hier mal noch etwas aus meiner fotokiste:


----------



## markus182 (14. Februar 2012)

danke
Das Problem war, dass ich die Teile ja alle einzeln gekauft habe und man dann vorher nicht so genau weiß wie es dann nachher aussieht. Ein Paar Teile (Pedale, Sattelstütze und Sattelklemme) habe ich hier im Forum gebraucht gekauft.
Ich hätte gerne noch ein paar grüne Applikationen gehabt, aber die gibt es ja auch nicht wie Sand am Meer...


----------



## schoeppi (14. Februar 2012)

markus182 schrieb:


> danke
> 
> Ich hätte gerne noch ein paar grüne Applikationen gehabt, aber die gibt es ja auch nicht wie Sand am Meer...



Doch, in der Bucht.

Sättel gibts häufiger, Vorbauklemmen auch. Manchmal auch Griffe mit den Klemmringen.
Ausserdem gibt nen Flaschenhalter von Cube bei dem die Farbe drin ist.


----------



## markus182 (14. Februar 2012)

Hast du zu der Vorbauklemme evtl einen Link?
Bei den Griffen soll die Farbe leider recht schnell abgehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus182 (14. Februar 2012)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Doch, in der Bucht.
> 
> Sättel gibts häufiger, Vorbauklemmen auch. Manchmal auch Griffe mit den Klemmringen.
> Ausserdem gibt nen Flaschenhalter von Cube bei dem die Farbe drin ist.



meinst du den hier: http://www.amazon.de/Cube-Fahrrad-Flaschenhalter-schwarz-grün/dp/B005NBQNXO ?


----------



## schoeppi (14. Februar 2012)

Ja, genau den.

Und schau mal hier:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cube-Ready-R...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item20c262d4e9

Den hab ich auch im Betrieb, ist überraschend bequem.

Oder gleich auch die passende Stütze dazu:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cube-Sattel-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2319f07253


----------



## rosso19842 (15. Februar 2012)

hi

kann mir jemand sagen welchen steuersatz das neue ams 130 race hat?bekomm bald einen rahmen und brauch noch den steuersatz!möchte evtl den reset racing rein machen!unten gibt es verschiedene durchmesser und da bräuchte ich die richtigen maße vom steuerrohr oben und unten!!danke im vorraus!!


----------



## schoeppi (16. Februar 2012)

Steuerrohr ist 1.5 durchgehend.

Kannst also wahlweise 1.5, tapered oder 1.5 auf 1 1/8 nehmen, jeh nach Gabel.


----------



## rosso19842 (16. Februar 2012)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Steuerrohr ist 1.5 durchgehend.
> 
> Kannst also wahlweise 1.5, tapered oder 1.5 auf 1 1/8 nehmen, jeh nach Gabel.


 

ok danke!


----------



## Vincy (16. Februar 2012)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Steuerrohr ist 1.5 durchgehend.
> 
> Kannst also wahlweise 1.5, tapered oder 1.5 auf 1 1/8 nehmen, jeh nach Gabel.


 
Nein, ist da ein tapered Steuerrohr. 
1.5" durchgehend kann da nicht sein, da dort 1 1/8" oder tapered Gabeln verbaut sind.
Kann man beim Großbild gut erkennen. http://www.cube.eu/full/pro/ams-150-race/
oben: 1 1/8" semi-integrated (ZS44/28,6)
unten: 1.5" tapered (ZS56/40 für tapered oder ZS56/30 für 1 1/8" Gabel
Bei 1 1/8" Gabelschaft muß dann das untere Lager (Gabelkonus) von 1.5" auf 1 1/8" reduziert sein!


----------



## schoeppi (16. Februar 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Nein, ist da ein tapered Steuerrohr.


 
Uuups, ich hätte jetzt geschworen.....

Weils bei meinem 100er so ist war ich mir da sicher.
Aber Du hast vermutlich recht.
Trotzdem guck ich nochmal heute abend.


----------



## rosso19842 (16. Februar 2012)

also beim 150er ams ist es glaub 1,5 durchgehend und beim 130er ist tapered!!oben ist ja klar aber unten weiss ich nicht!!was heisst  50/30?50 durchmesser und 30 bauhöhe der lagerschale?


----------



## Vincy (16. Februar 2012)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Uuups, ich hätte jetzt geschworen.....
> 
> Weils bei meinem 100er so ist war ich mir da sicher.
> Aber Du hast vermutlich recht.
> Trotzdem guck ich nochmal heute abend.


 
Beim alten AMS HPC ist es auch anders, da ist durchgehend 1.5".
Beim AMS SHPC und 150 SHPC dagegen full-integrated tapered (ohne Lagerschalen). Wie beim Stereo/Sting SHPC.
Beim AMS 110 ist aber 1 1/8" semi-integrated!
Das AMS 130 und 150 hat 1.5" tapered.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (16. Februar 2012)

rosso19842 schrieb:


> also beim 150er ams ist es glaub 1,5 durchgehend und beim 130er ist tapered!!oben ist ja klar aber unten weiss ich nicht!!was heisst 50/30?50 durchmesser und 30 bauhöhe der lagerschale?


 
Sorry, war ein Tippfehler. Muß da 56 sein, nicht 50. 

56mm ist der Innendurchmesser beim Steuerrohr unten. 
30 bzw 40 der untere Schaftdurchmesser der Gabel am Gabelkonus.
Maße sind gerundet!





http://www.bicycleheadsets.com/S.H.I.S.php
http://www.bicycleheadsets.com/uploads/SHIS_PR_TECH_DOCUMENT_v2__3_.pdf


----------



## Delaheye (16. Februar 2012)

Um das mit dem Brunox noch mal aufzugreifen.

Besseres gibts eigentlich net !            Warum ? 

Im Gegensatz zu anderen preiswerten Produkten enthalten Brunox Produkte KEINE Lösungsmittel und KEINE Säuren welche Plastikteile oder Dichtungen angreifen !!!!

Ob Turbo Spray oder Gabel Deo. Warum rät der Hersteller Eurer Forken davon ab ? Damit Eure Dichtungen schneller verschleissen. Und Ihr bald zu mir fürn Gabelservice kommt !  Merchandising 

Ne im Ernst, das Deo ist tatsächlich gut um den Schmierfilm auf den Gabelstandrohren nach dem reinigen sofort wieder her zu stellen. Da die Gabel sonst einige Federvorgänge braucht um die Schmierung wieder von innen herzustellen. Nur ein Spritzer an die Dichtung, reicht völlig.

Rad kurz auf den Kopf stellen hilft aber auch.

Das Turbo Spray ist zum Kette schmieren gänzlich ungeeignet, weil zu dünn ! Zum reinigen aber erste Sahne, schmierige, verklebte Kette satt einsprühen, einwirken lassen und durch nen alten Lappen ziehen, wirkt Wunder. 
Neu ölen danach nicht vergessen, hierzu nimmt der Profi Rohloff Kettenöl. Dieses enthält keine festen Partikel wie Teflon, Wachs oder ähnliches, welche die Kette verkleben lassen. Sondern ist ein Hochleistungsöl mit Top Schmiereigenschaften !

Nur ein paar Tipps vom Berufsschrauber aus dem Werkstattaltag .............


Ach ja und weg mit der Ölkanne von den Gelenken am Hinterbau. Öl zieht Dreck an und der dann in die Lager !!!


----------



## KeepBiking (17. Februar 2012)

Und ich hab' das Zeugs jetzt unter den Achselhöhlen... 

Nee, Spass beiseite und danke für diese Tipps inkl. Erläuterungen von einem Profi-Schrauber. 
Jetzt kram ich das Brunox mal wieder aus und geh' mir das Rohloff kaufen.
Eine Frage: Zum Reinigen der Kette nehme ich WD40. Sprühe ebenfalls satt ein und ziehe das Teil dann durch Lappen. Spricht irgendwas gegen WD40? Ist halt auch ein paar Cent günstiger als das Turbo Spray.


----------



## Delaheye (17. Februar 2012)

@KeepBiking

Tja das ist es ja gerade, diese preiswerten Produkte enthalten eben Lösungsmittel !!! Daher kostet die XL Dose Turbo Spray Brunox eben nen Zehner. Weils frei von so agressivem Zeug ist.

Wobei der Kette macht es nix ... das WD .... irgendwas ! 

Doch die schönen Keramiklager von Deinen Schaltröllchen im XT Schaltwerk, deren Labyrintlippendichtungen die wirds zersetzen, Dein WD.... irgendwas ! 

Und wenn die Lager Nicht mehr laufen .......................

Dann wird der Schrauber sagen,  ................. na kannste Dir denken was !


.


----------



## KeepBiking (18. Februar 2012)

Also ich mache die Kette ab, wenn ich sie richtig reinige.
Dadurch bleiben die Schaltröllchen und die dazugehörigen Dichtungen unberührt vom WD...irgendwas.
Im eingebauten Zustand bekomme ich sie nicht optimal sauber.


----------



## rosso19842 (22. Februar 2012)

hi

welche grösse und welcher reifen sind für das ams 130 sinnvoll?
hab da an nobby nic 2.35 gedacht!was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P-Ralle (22. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
war die ganze Zeit stiller Mitleser und jetzt mal ein Bild von meinem neuen 130er AMS


----------



## markus182 (22. Februar 2012)

hier mein neues nach der ersten erfolgreichen Tour:


----------



## CelticTiger (22. Februar 2012)

Schön, daß es jetzt ein AMS 130er Thread gibt. Ich mußte letztes Jahr noch mit dem 150er Thread vorlieb nehmen, wo ich so etwas wie der kleine Bruder war.

Ich fahre das 130 Race jetzt seit einem Jahr und kann eigentlich bisher keine gravierenden Probleme vermelden. Alles läuft so, wie es soll. Nur die Fox Talas braucht viele Kilometer Einlaufzeit. 

Hier ein Photo von dem wackeren Schaukelpferd:





By leukozytc60 at 2012-01-28

Hier seht Ihr, wie wenig eigentlich an so einem Bike dran ist. 
Zustand während der Jahreswartung:




By leukozytc60 at 2012-02-04


----------



## CelticTiger (22. Februar 2012)

markus182 schrieb:


> hier mein neues nach der ersten erfolgreichen Tour:



Hast Du auf Deiner Tour Ersatzlaufräder mitgenommen?  Na ja, bei den berüchtigten Sunringles ist das vielleicht gar keine schlechte Idee.


----------



## markus182 (23. Februar 2012)

Nein, warum?


----------



## schoeppi (23. Februar 2012)

@markus182: weil Deine X1800 da ja eigentlich nicht rein gehören.
Kann ja nicht jeder wissen das Du einen Selbstaufbau fährst, gelle! 

@rosso19842: die Frage darfst Du so nicht stellen, die Antworten werden kein Ende nehmen.
Das ist natürlich absolut abhängig von persönlichen Vorlieben und dem Einsatzzweck,
da gibts kein richtig oder falsch.
Die serienmässigen 2,25er Nobbys sind schonmal kein Fehler.
Markus182 z.Bsp. wills aber gleich derber, siehe seine Signatur.
Ich für meinen Teil denke eher in Richtung Racing Ralph hinten oder auch Rocket Ron nach (kommt ein wenig der Racer durch )
Kurzum, erlaubt ist was gefällt und womit Du Dich wohlfühlst bei dem was Du fährst und wie Du es fährst.

@delaheye: danke für die Tipps, werden gerne genommen!
Aber dem WD40 tust Du da doch etwas unrecht. Ich benutze das Zeug seit Jahren, auch beim Motorrad, und es hat schon viel Gutes aber noch nie was
schlechtes getan.


----------



## markus182 (23. Februar 2012)

Stimmt - hätte ich vielleicht erwähnen sollen^^
Dementsprechend ist es auch schwer das Rad einem "Standart AMS" zuzuordnen.
Hier mal eine Partliste:

Gabel: Revelation DPA mit BB MC
Dämpfer: Fox Float Performance RP23
Bremse: Elixir R 185/185
Laufräder: DT Swiss X1800
Schaltwerk: XT
Umwerfer: XT
Shifter: XT
Kurbel: SLX
Pedale: XT
Lenker: Syntace
Vorbau: Ritchey

Dann habe ich noch einige Schrauben gegen grün eloxierte Alu Schrauben ersetzt. Die Dämpferbuchsen habe ich auch getauscht.
Werd das Rad die Tage nochmal wiegen...


----------



## schoeppi (23. Februar 2012)

markus182 schrieb:


> Hier mal eine Partliste:
> 
> Gabel: Revelation DPA mit BB MC
> Dämpfer: Fox Float Performance RP23
> ...



Das haste jetzt davon. so!

Also die XT-Kurbel muss da schon noch hin, iss klar oder?
Und der Ritchey passt eigentlich auch nicht.

Ein Selbstaufbau muss auch perfekt sein!


----------



## markus182 (23. Februar 2012)

Die Kurbel habe ich recht günstig bei Ebay bekommen
Ich finde die ehrlich gesagt auch schöner als die XT.
Mit dem Vorbau muss ich eh mal gucken - glaube der ist ein wenig zu kurz...


----------



## Vincy (6. März 2012)

*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Werner (6. März 2012)

SLX Kurbel schöner als XT ?

Wie wäre es mit XTR ? Dann könnte ich das verstehen.


----------



## Paddinho (13. März 2012)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike auf das Cube AMS 130 gestossen. Da bei den 3 Cube-Händlern in der Umgebung so gut wie keine 2012-Modelle vorhanden sind möchte ich evtl auf das 2011-Modell zurückgreifen - aktuell gibt es ja da ein paar gute Angebote.

Ich bin mir mit der Rahmengröße jedoch unsicher. Ich weiß, nichts ersetzt eine Probefahrt...aber zu welcher Größe würdet ihr mir bei 179cm und einer 89er SL raten?


----------



## Vincy (13. März 2012)

Rh 20".

Eher Touren orientiert, dann die größere RH.
Eher technische Trails orientiert, dann die kleinere RH.


----------



## Delaheye (13. März 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Rh 20".



Bullshit ! Sorry für den Ausdruck, wenn Du sowas sagst solltest Du es untermauern oder erklähren.

@Paddinho,

mit 179cm stehst Du an der Schwelle vom 18 zum 20 Zöller. Somit hat Vincy schon ein kleines bischen Recht mit 20".

Wenn Du aber Deine Familienplanung noch nicht abgeschlossen hast und mit dem Hobel richtig abcrossen willst, nimm den kleineren. Etwas Freiheit unterm Gehänge ist wichtig, im Gelände kommt es immer wieder zu Situationen wo die elementar ist.

Jeder Cube Händler sollte das ein oder andere Testrad zur Verfügung stellen. 18" ist Standart Grösse 20" aber auch nicht selten. Sonst probier unter Deinen Kumpels beide Grössen mal zu fahren. Ist eigentlich Hupe ob Hardtail oder Fully 18" bleibt 18" und beim 20er ist es genauso. Nur Dein subjektives Gefühl der Handlichkeit ist wichtig. Denke dran der 20Zöller wird nicht nur höher sondern auch länger (Oberrohr).

Prinzipiell ist zu sagen das Du Dich auf dem Bike wohl fühlen musst. Doch ist es einmal zu gross gewählt bekommt man es nicht mehr kleiner. Ein klein und kompakt gewähltes Bike kann man wenns nötig wird mit Vorbau Länge und Winkel sowie Sattelposition in gewissem Masse anpassen.


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (13. März 2012)

Bei 89 cm SL wirds denke ich beim 18"-Rahmen schon knapp mit einer 400er-Sattelstütze. Gibt zwar 450er-Sattelstützen, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit von Rahmenrissen nimmt damit weiter zu.

Und solange überm Oberrohr genug Platz ist (austesten im Laden), kann man auch einen tendenziell großen Rahmen anpassen. Einen Vorbau zu kürzen ist immer noch besser als ihn zu verlängern, wegen der direkteren Lenkung.

Ein solcher Mini-Rahmen ist zudem für Touren ziemlich ungeeignet wegen der "Affe-aufm-Schleifstein"-Sitzpositíon.

Ich wäre auch eindeutig für 20".


----------



## Paddinho (13. März 2012)

Delaheye schrieb:


> Bullshit ! Sorry für den Ausdruck, wenn Du sowas sagst solltest Du es untermauern oder erklähren.
> 
> @Paddinho,
> 
> ...



Danke schonmal für die Info 

Wie du schon geschrieben stehe ich eigentlich zwischen den beiden Rahmengrößen beim Cube. Heute morgen konnte ich kurz auf einem 20" AMS 130 Platz nehmen (allerdings nicht zum Fahren). Zwischen Oberrohr und Weichteile war nicht mehr viel Platz. Wenn ich irgendwo am Berg seitlich absteigen muss könnte die Familienplanung doch arg in Gefahr geraten 
Ein 18" Fully hatte er leider gar nicht - da hab ich wie LTD-TeamRider schon schrieb Bedenken wie der Affe auf dem Schleifstein zu sitzen.

Die Problematik ist halt das ich nur das 20" AMS 130 Pro (2011) für 1500,-EUR bekommen würde. Werd aber mal die Tage noch schauen ob ich irgendwo bei einem anderen Händler noch auf einem 18" probesitzen kann.


----------



## Delaheye (13. März 2012)

LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> Bei 89 cm SL wirds denke ich beim 18"-Rahmen schon knapp mit einer 400er-Sattelstütze. Gibt zwar 450er-Sattelstützen, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit von Rahmenrissen nimmt damit weiter zu.
> 
> Und solange überm Oberrohr genug Platz ist (austesten im Laden), kann man auch einen tendenziell großen Rahmen anpassen. Einen Vorbau zu kürzen ist immer noch besser als ihn zu verlängern, wegen der direkteren Lenkung.
> 
> ...



Kann ich so nicht stehen lassen.
---------------------------------------------------------------------

Also bei 89cm Schrittlänge, rechnen wir das mal hoch, damit auch der Anfänger das versteht.

18" Rahmenhöhe bedeutet ca 46cm Rahmenhöhe, hinzu addiert wird die Kurbellänge 175mm (in der Regel) und die Aufbauhöhe des Sattels 5cm (ca.), macht 68,5cm, so ragt die Sattelstütze ca 20cm aus dem Rahmen herraus. Da brauchts keine 400er oder gar 450er Stütze !!!
Bei nem 20 Zöller der nochmal 5cm mehr Rahmenhöhe hat bewegt sich die Sitzposition Richtung Schleifstein (gestreckt und Ars.. in die Höhe!)

Was den Vorbau angeht hat LTD TeamRider zum Teil Recht, Vorbauten jenseits der 110mm sind überzogen und machen die Lenkung indirekt, 100er oder 110er sind bei Männern optimal, kürzere werden eher bei Frauen verwendet. Da die längere Beine im Verhältniss zum Körper als der Mann haben, so also auch kürzere Arme als Männer.

Also lass Dich nicht beschwatzen von nem Händler der Dir verkaufen will was er auf Lager hat !!! 20 Zoll ist too much für Dich Paddinho. Du sagtest selbst das der 20er Dir schon unterm Sack kitzelte im Stand. Also denk nicht weiter drüber nach, bitte.

Sagt Dir einer der Cube Bikes schraubt, verkauft und selber fährt.


----------



## Vincy (13. März 2012)

So ein AMS 130 kann man auch locker mit 80 oder 90mm Vorbau fahren, ggfls mit einer Sattelstütze ohne Versatz.
100 oder 110mm Vorbauten verwendet man heutigen AM-Bikes nicht mehr.


----------



## Delaheye (13. März 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> So ein AMS 130 kann man auch locker mit 80 oder 90mm Vorbau fahren, ggfls mit einer Sattelstütze ohne Versatz.
> 100 oder 110mm Vorbauten verwendet man heutigen AM-Bikes nicht mehr.



Na Dann ! Scheinst Dich aus zu kennen.

Vielleicht misst Du einfach mal nach. Cube AMS´e in 18" haben alle 100er Vorbauten, 105er um genau zu sein  Wir haben allein ein halbes Dutzend im Laden stehen. plus die ganzen Test Bikes

Die meisten Quacksalber die in diesen Foren hier Ihren Senf dazu geben, haben jenen auch aus diesen Foren ! 
Wenn Dir Praxiserfahrungen von nem Schrauber der 15 Jahre im Geschäft ist, schnurz sind.


Übrigens bei 80mm Vorbaulänge bekommt die Definition "All Mountain" ganz neue Dimensionen, besonders mit ner ungekröpften Sattelstütze. Vielleicht solltest mal ein Hollandrad probe fahren !!! Damit bringst in dem Fall mehr Druck auf`s Vorderrad !  SUUUUPER LOLOLOL.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (13. März 2012)

Du outest dich doch hier als größster Quacksalber!
Deine arogante Überheblichkeit ist zum kotzen. :kotz:


----------



## Delaheye (13. März 2012)

vincy schrieb:


> du outest dich doch hier als größster quacksalber!
> Deine arogante überheblichkeit ist zum kotzen. :kotz:



"Wissen ist Macht nichts !!!"


----------



## Vincy (13. März 2012)

Delaheye schrieb:


> "Wissen ist Macht nichts !!!"


----------



## schoeppi (14. März 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> So ein AMS 130 kann man auch locker mit 80 oder 90mm Vorbau fahren, ggfls mit einer Sattelstütze ohne Versatz.
> 100 oder 110mm Vorbauten verwendet man heutigen AM-Bikes nicht mehr.



Heisst das ich darf meinen frisch dran gebauten 120er Vorbau nicht fahren?

Schade, passt mir aber so gut.....


----------



## rosso19842 (14. März 2012)

hi

also ich hatte auch mal das problem mit der grösse!!bin 1,83 und hatte mir ein ams in 18zoll gekauft!!nach einem halben jahr hab ich es wieder verkauft weil es einfach zu klein war, hab dann ein 20zoll gekauft und war top zufrieden!!hatte auch einen langen vorbau(120) dran, den ich dann schnell gegen einen 85er getauscht hatte und siehe da die sitzposition war perfekt!hatte zuvor immer genickschmerzen bekommen!!du musst das alles selber testen!es gibt menschen die haben längere arme usw.!!!ich hatte hier auch mal gefragt welchen steuersatz in einem ams 130 sl drin ist und alles was geschrieben wurde war scheissdreck!ich hab mich schlau gemacht und es dann selber raus bekommen!!deswegen sag ich dir geh in die cube läden und teste dein neues rad ausgiebig!!du wirst schon sehen was zu dir passt!!


----------



## Vincy (14. März 2012)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Heisst das ich darf meinen frisch dran gebauten 120er Vorbau nicht fahren?
> 
> Schade, passt mir aber so gut.....


 
Nein, *du* mußt doch letztendlich damit fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (14. März 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Nein, *du* mußt doch letztendlich damit fahren!



Na dann bin ich aber froh! 

War natürlich nicht ganz erst gemeint.
Klar gehört es zum Charakter eines AM eher kürzere Vorbauten zu nehmen.
Spätestens wenn es darum geht auf steilen Abfahrten sich hinter den Sattel zu hängen macht das Sinn.

Aber zum einen hab ich einen 12 Grad Lenker drauf, der verkürzt natürlich schonmal.
Zum anderen ist mein Oberkörper recht lang.
Und ich bin ohnehin nicht der typische AM-Fahrer, daher ist mein Bike auch etwas anders konfiguriert als die meissten anderen.

Während viele auf Fat Albert oder Hans Dampf umrüsten, mit absenkbaren Sattelstützen oder Plattfom-Pedalen fahren, 
habe ich Rocket Ron und ne Carbon-Stütze drauf.
Bei mir gehts sehr stark um die Uphill-Perormance, ähnlich wie bei einem CC-Bike.
Bergab geniese ich dann den reichlichen Federweg, ohne dabei wirklich wilde Sachen zu fahren.
Bei mir ist das 130er kein AM, sondern eher ein CC/Marathon Plus Bike.


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (14. März 2012)

@Delaheye
Theoretische Sattelhöhe: Schrittlänge * 0,885, wären wir bei 79 cm, von Tretlager bis Sattel. 79 cm - 46 cm (RH) = 33 cm. Hinzu kommen je nach Sitzgewohnheit oder Cleats nochmal 1-2 cm . Schon reicht die 400er-Stütze nicht mehr.
Kläre mich mal bitte kurz auf, wo mein Rechenfehler liegt.


----------



## schoeppi (15. März 2012)

Der Fehler liegt darin das Du den Kurbelarm vergessen hast.
Das sind nochmal 17.5cm, also bleiben noch 15.5.

Schon siehts anders aus.


----------



## basti313 (15. März 2012)

> Klar gehört es zum Charakter eines AM eher kürzere Vorbauten zu nehmen.
> Spätestens wenn es darum geht auf steilen Abfahrten sich hinter den Sattel zu hängen macht das Sinn.


Naja, ich finde wer sich heute noch ständig, das heißt beim Bremsen und sobald es etwas steiler wird, mit gestreckten Armen hinter dem Sattel hängt sollte lieber in ein Fahrtechniktraining gehen als sich über den Vorbau Gedanken zu machen 
Unter 20° Geländeneigung, und mehr fahren die wenigsten, hat niemand etwas hinter dem Sattel zu suchen.



> Das sind nochmal 17.5cm, also bleiben noch 15.5.


Was für mich eine sehr sinnvolle Zahl ist. Die bewegt sich sich auch im Bereich von absenkbaren Sattelstützen, mit nur 10cm beim 20Zoll Rahmen kann man ja nicht mehr absenken.

Zudem ist bei ner Schrittlänge, die ich etwas groß für die Körpergröße finde, der Oberkörper für einen 20Zoll Rahmen schon fast zu kurz.


----------



## Sentilo (15. März 2012)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das 130er kein AM, sondern eher ein CC/Marathon Plus Bike.



Bei mir sogar das 150er. Eine wahre Tourensänfte 

Da war allerdings tatsächlich ein kürzerer Vorbau drauf (70er) plus ein mörderbreiter Lenker (780er) für den glamourösen AM-Autritt. 

Nach 5 min. Umrüstung auf 100/700 ist es nun wieder die eierlegende Wollmilchsau, die es von Geburt an war


----------



## Hmmwv (15. März 2012)

Bei den 40-45° des Hochwasserschutzdammes darf man aber schon hinter dem Sattel hängen oder?  

Wo liegt denn ca. der Fahrtgefühlunterschied wenn man das AMS mit einem HT im CC vergleicht?


----------



## basti313 (15. März 2012)

> Bei den 40-45° des Hochwasserschutzdammes darf man aber schon hinter dem Sattel hängen oder?


Natürlich. Wobei sich mir die Frage stellt warum man da runter fahren muss, kontrolliert ist das in der Regel nicht mehr...



> Wo liegt denn ca. der Fahrtgefühlunterschied wenn man das AMS mit einem HT im CC vergleicht?


Bei 0 wenn ich mein AMS mit meinem Reaction auf ner normalen Tour ohne Steine und gröbere Wurzeln vergleiche. Wurzelige Trails, bergauf oder flach, da ist das AMS halt viel besser. Aber auf ca. 90% der Touren die zum Beispiel in einem Moser Guide drin sind liegt der Unterschied bei 0.


----------



## Hmmwv (15. März 2012)

In dem Fall geht es darum den Weg weiterzufahren der durch den Damm unterbrochen wird. sind 8hm.


----------



## basti313 (15. März 2012)

Ok. Aber eben die Grundregel beachten: Der Körperschwerpunkt (Hintern) ist senkrecht über dem Tretlager. Bedeutet beim AMS schon rund 16Grad Geländeneigung mit Hintern mittig über dem Sattel wenn die Stütze mittig unter dem Sattel ist.
Wirklich hinter dem Sattel ist man erst ab 22° Geländeneigung, bei 40° ist man eine Sattellänge hinter dem Sattel.


----------



## Hmmwv (15. März 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> Ok. Aber eben die Grundregel beachten: Der Körperschwerpunkt (Hintern) ist senkrecht über dem Tretlager. Bedeutet beim AMS schon rund 16Grad Geländeneigung mit Hintern mittig über dem Sattel wenn die Stütze mittig unter dem Sattel ist.
> Wirklich hinter dem Sattel ist man erst ab 22° Geländeneigung, bei 40° ist man eine Sattellänge hinter dem Sattel.


 
Hier sieht man die Landseite, die Wasserseite ist ein bisschen steiler.

http://www.fadenbach.at/020407_Marchfelddamm_Nationalpark_400kpr.jpg

Bis jetzt bin ich so runter:

Hinterbremse (fast) blockiert, vorne dosiert, Hintern hinterm Sattel und die letzten 1-2m laufen lassen um gleich Schwung mitzunehmen in den Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti313 (15. März 2012)

Für die 3m brauchst du doch keine Bremse...ansonsten: Wenn du bei 40° Steilheit hinten noch bremsen kannst hängst du zu weit hinten und verschenkst dadurch ein Vielfaches an Bremsleistung auf dem Vorderrad.


----------



## Hmmwv (15. März 2012)

Unter dem Weg gehts noch mal so weit runter.
Mir gehts eigentlich nur darum unten nicht gleich in den Baum zu klatschen, der Weg macht eine 45° Biegung kurz vorm Baum.
Das Hinterrad hat hier fast keine Bremswirkung, meist habe ich es blockiert.


----------



## schoeppi (16. März 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> Naja, ich finde wer sich heute noch ständig, das heißt beim Bremsen und sobald es etwas steiler wird, mit gestreckten Armen hinter dem Sattel hängt sollte lieber in ein Fahrtechniktraining gehen als sich über den Vorbau Gedanken zu machen
> Unter 20° Geländeneigung, und mehr fahren die wenigsten, hat niemand etwas hinter dem Sattel zu suchen.



Von "ständig" hat auch niemand gesprochen.
Dennoch gibt es immer wieder kurze Abschnitte bei denen das durchaus sinnvoll ist.

Dabei ist mir das auch vollkommen egal ob man das "heute noch macht" oder nicht. Es funktioniert, nur das zählt.

Im übrigen, besonders beim Marathon in Siedelsbrunn hab ich das sehr häufig gesehen, auch und gerade von den schnellen Jungs die ganz vorne fuhren.
Aber vermutlich brauchen die, allesamt Lizenz bzw. Teamfahrer, unbedingt ein Fahrtechniktrainig.


----------



## basti313 (16. März 2012)

> Von "ständig" hat auch niemand gesprochen.
> Dennoch gibt es immer wieder kurze Abschnitte bei denen das durchaus sinnvoll ist.


Was meinst du mit kurzen Abschnitten? Das ich bei ner Stufe das Vorderrad runter droppen lasse und dabei die Arme ausstrecke ist ja logisch. Sobald das Hinterrad runter droppt habe ich automatisch das Moment das ich wieder in eine kontrollierte Position mit stark gebeugten Armen komme.
Viele lassen da halt die Arme gestreckt und geben so die Kontrolle über das Vorderrad auf...



> Dabei ist mir das auch vollkommen egal ob man das "heute noch macht" oder nicht. Es funktioniert, nur das zählt.


Nein, es funktioniert nicht. Man gibt dadurch den Grip auf dem Vorderrad auf und der ist wichtig um lenken und bremsen zu können. Es ist eine reine Angsthaltung die absolut unnötig ist. Das ist einfach Physik, wenn der Körper tief ist und der Schwerpunkt über dem Tretlager, dann kann die resultierende Kraft nicht über die Radachse zeigen.
Das ist wie beim Skifahren. Klar krebsen die meisten Anfänger in Rücklage rum weil sie sich dadurch oft wohler fühlen...der Schnee in den sie gleich fallen ist einfach erstmal weiter weg 
Mit Fahrtechnik hat das aber nichts zu tun und ist genauso wenig kontrollierbar wie die Rücklage beim Radfahren.



> Im übrigen, besonders beim Marathon in Siedelsbrunn hab ich das sehr häufig gesehen, auch und gerade von den schnellen Jungs die ganz vorne fuhren.
> Aber vermutlich brauchen die, allesamt Lizenz bzw. Teamfahrer, unbedingt ein Fahrtechniktrainig.


Die waren sicher nicht langsam und kontrolliert unterwegs. Wenn ich langsam unterwegs bin kann ich sauber auf Wurzeln oder Steine reagieren und das Vorderrad entlasten. Die schnellen Jungs haben dafür keine Möglichkeit und entlasten das Vorderrad ganz bewusst dauerhaft. Aber du kannst davon ausgehen, dass die auch wieder schnell genug Druck auf das Vorderrad bringen wenn sie bremsen oder lenken müssen 

Es gibt doch inzwischen genug gute Videos auf Youtube. Einfach mal da schauen bei welchen Steilheiten die Jungs noch zentral über dem Sattel stehen und Gedanken drüber machen wieso das bei denen funktioniert


----------



## greg12 (16. März 2012)

Hmmwv schrieb:


> Hier sieht man die Landseite, die Wasserseite ist ein bisschen steiler.
> 
> http://www.fadenbach.at/020407_Marchfelddamm_Nationalpark_400kpr.jpg
> 
> ...



nur das das eher keine 40-45° neigung sind. dämme werden in der regel mit 2:3 geböscht, sprich mit ungefähr 34°, also eher flach. eine neigung von 1:1 entspräche ja 45°. bei den 34° ist es i.d.r nicht unbedingt notwendig den hintern extrem nach hinten zu verlagern. diese vermeintliche sicherheit überschlägen vorzubeugen resultiert in verminderter kontrolle übers vr und führt somit eher zum sturz als bei zentral kontrollierter sitzposition zum überschlag.-


----------



## schoeppi (16. März 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> Die waren sicher nicht langsam und kontrolliert unterwegs. Wenn ich langsam unterwegs bin kann ich sauber auf Wurzeln oder Steine reagieren und das Vorderrad entlasten.



Jetzt wird da ganze klarer, wir reden aneinander vorbei. 

Bei langsamer Fahrt mache ich das auch nicht, natürlich gibt man die Kontrolle ein stückweit auf.

Mit "kurzen Abschnitten" meine ich von mir aus Drops, Baumstämme grösserer Art die überfahren werden etc. oder auch mal Steilstücke von ein paar Metern länge. 
Die Position hinter dem Sattels ist dann aber immer nur für Sekunden oder noch kürzer, eben aus dem Fluss der Fahrt heraus.
Aber nie wirklich langsam, oder besser, so schnell wie möglich und so langsam wie möglich.

Um Hmmwv`s Beispiel mit dem Damm zu nehmen, da würde ich das machen. Sowas gibts bei uns auch zu Hauf.
Allerdings ungebremst. Wenn dann unten direkt abgebogen werden muss oder sonstwie kein Platz da ist, dann wieder nicht.


----------



## markus182 (17. März 2012)

hier noch zwei Bilder der heutigen Tour:







hier haben die Holzfäller ganze Arbeit geleistet:






Btw: meint ihr ich sollte den Spacerturm noch absägen?
Bin mit der Höhe des Vorbaus so ganz zufrieden


----------



## Marcus01 (17. März 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

hat Jemand schon ein Cube AMS 130SLT aus dem Jahrgang 2012 ausgeliefert bekommen? Und wenn ja wie sind die ersten Erfahrungen mit dem Rad?
Warte schon Sehnsüchtig auf mein Bike das frühstens KW15 kommen soll 

Gruß aus dem Schwarzwald

Marcus01


----------



## chelli (17. März 2012)

Marcus01 schrieb:


> hat Jemand schon ein Cube AMS 130SLT aus dem Jahrgang 2012 ausgeliefert bekommen? Und wenn ja wie sind die ersten Erfahrungen mit dem Rad?
> Warte schon Sehnsüchtig auf mein Bike das frühstens KW15 kommen soll



Ich warte auf mein bestelltes AMS 130 SL. Mir wurde im Februar was von KW12 gesagt, ich werde mich hier melden wenn es soweit ist.

Wartet hier noch jemand auf ein 2012er AMS130? Wenn ja, was habt ihr für Termine genannt bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trust2k (18. März 2012)

Servus !!

bin vorgestern auch mal wieder einen schönen Trail im Taunus gefahren..






auf der letzen Passage hab ich dann mal dezent mit der Hinterradbremse ins Leere gegriffen
:/ zum Glück ist weiter nix passiert!

Grund war ein geplatze Bremsleitung






hattet ihr sowas schon mal gehabt? 

LG Stefan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trust2k (19. März 2012)

Hab mit jetzt das Bleed Kit von Hayes geholt und einen neuen Klemmring.
Leitung ist zum Glück lang genug, mir kommt so vor als hätte die Bremse gekocht und mit die Leitung gehimmelt, was aber eigentlich nicht passieren dürfte!! fahre ja nicht dauer- gezogener Bremse..

@Schoeppi

Du hattest geschrieben, bei dir wurde die Hayes auch schon du heiß? 
Hatte sie dann blockiert?

Was für einen Lenker haste an dein 150er geschraubt?

LG Stefan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schoeppi (19. März 2012)

@Trust2k:

Bei mir wurde die Scheibe hinten zu heiss.
War aber in den Alpen und es war auch nur ne 160er. Und ich wog damals noch gut über 100kg. Blockiert hat da nix, aber die Bremswirkung ging stark in die Knie.
Ausserdem hats zeimlich gestunken.

Ich hab gar kein 150er, dafür hats nicht gereicht. 
Ist nur ein 130 Race geworden.

Da ist jetzt ein Syntace Vector Carbon drauf, 680er Breite
Hab einen im Cube Design ergattert, wollte ich unbedingt.

Seit Freitag jetzt auch 2,25er Rocket Ron.

Die Waage sagt jetzt 12,6kg, mit allem, also Pumpe, Tacho, Flaschenhalter, Pedale.
Kein schlechter Wert finde ich.


----------



## Trust2k (19. März 2012)

Danke Schoeppi 

Stimmt war ja ein 130er bei dir.

Ja 12,6 Kilo kann sich wirklich sehen lassen, mir ist des Gewicht net so wichtig..

hab mir von Michelin die Wild Rock'R in 2.4 drauf gezogen 

da kann ich net mithalten *fg

trotzdem komisch, mit der Stroker

Hoffe das war ein Einzelfall !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delaheye (19. März 2012)

Marcus01 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> hat Jemand schon ein Cube AMS 130SLT aus dem Jahrgang 2012 ausgeliefert bekommen? Und wenn ja wie sind die ersten Erfahrungen mit dem Rad?
> Warte schon Sehnsüchtig auf mein Bike das frühstens KW15 kommen soll
> ...



Also wir haben zwei im Laden stehen 18 und 20 Zoll


----------



## Paddinho (19. März 2012)

LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> @Delaheye
> Theoretische Sattelhöhe: Schrittlänge * 0,885, wären wir bei 79 cm, von Tretlager bis Sattel. 79 cm - 46 cm (RH) = 33 cm. Hinzu kommen je nach Sitzgewohnheit oder Cleats nochmal 1-2 cm . Schon reicht die 400er-Stütze nicht mehr.
> Kläre mich mal bitte kurz auf, wo mein Rechenfehler liegt.





schoeppi schrieb:


> Der Fehler liegt darin das Du den Kurbelarm vergessen hast.
> Das sind nochmal 17.5cm, also bleiben noch 15.5.
> 
> Schon siehts anders aus.




Ich bin jetzt schon öfters auf die Berechnung der Sattelhöhe gestossen. Hierbei wird jedoch wie "LTD-TeamRider" schon beschrieben hat immer die SL * 0,885 gerechnet, welcher dann ab Mitte Tretlager eingestellt werden soll. Also kein Abzug von Kurbelarm usw...

In diesem Fall wären wir bei den 33cm (87cmSL * 0,885) bei dem 46" Rahmen doch schon arg am Limit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rothaidhe (21. März 2012)

Marcus01 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> hat Jemand schon ein Cube AMS 130SLT aus dem Jahrgang 2012 ausgeliefert bekommen? Und wenn ja wie sind die ersten Erfahrungen mit dem Rad?
> Warte schon Sehnsüchtig auf mein Bike das frühstens KW15 kommen soll
> ...


 
Hallo Marcus01,

nach vielen Versprechen und korrigierten Lieferterminen konnte ich meins nun endlich gestern abholen.
Erfahrungen kann ich noch keine berichten, da ich vom Händler direkt nach Hause zum Schrauben / Einstellen gefahren bin und das sind nur 3 km.

Grüße


----------



## rosso19842 (21. März 2012)

hi

kann mir jemand sagen wie meine gabel einstell??luft usw!!

is ne fox talas 150 drin und ich wieg ca 82kg!!

danke schonmal


----------



## rothaidhe (21. März 2012)

rosso19842 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen wie meine gabel einstell??luft usw!!
> 
> ...



Hallo rosso19842,

willst Du eine Anleitung, wie man das macht? Dann hier http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...etup-von-federgabel-und-daempfer.217655.2.htm
finde ich ganz hilfreich.
Oder willst Du Zahlen? Dann würde ich mal vorne 4,5 bar reinpumpen und hinten 10.
Das sind aber nur ungefähre Werte, da die Federelemente ein paar km brauchen zum Einfahren und natürlich persönliche Vorlieben eine Rolle spielen.

Grüße


----------



## rosso19842 (22. März 2012)

hi danke aber war gestern bei meinem händler und der meinte pro 10kg körpergewicht 1bar!!hab das probiert und bin zufrieden!!





rothaidhe schrieb:


> Hallo rosso19842,
> 
> willst Du eine Anleitung, wie man das macht? Dann hier http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...etup-von-federgabel-und-daempfer.217655.2.htm
> finde ich ganz hilfreich.
> ...


----------



## rothaidhe (22. März 2012)

rosso19842 schrieb:


> hi danke aber war gestern bei meinem händler und der meinte pro 10kg körpergewicht 1bar!!hab das probiert und bin zufrieden!!



Hallo rosso19842,

gerne, aber klär mich mal auf: 1 bar pro 10 kg als Richtwert kann ich mir im Dämpfer vorstellen (und wenn es bei dir passt ). Aber wieviel hast Du in die Gabel gepumpt?

Grüße


----------



## rosso19842 (22. März 2012)

hi also auf der gabel waren 5 bar aber die ist weggesackt!!haben auf 7bar erhöht und jetzt passt das!!


----------



## chelli (22. März 2012)

rothaidhe schrieb:


> nach vielen Versprechen und korrigierten Lieferterminen konnte ich meins nun endlich gestern abholen.
> Erfahrungen kann ich noch keine berichten, da ich vom Händler direkt nach Hause zum Schrauben / Einstellen gefahren bin und das sind nur 3 km.



Hast du zufällig auch schon ein paar Bilder von deinem guten Stück, würde gern mal welche sehen die nicht aus dem Cube-Katalog stammen.


----------



## rothaidhe (22. März 2012)

chelli schrieb:


> Hast du zufällig auch schon ein paar Bilder von deinem guten Stück, würde gern mal welche sehen die nicht aus dem Cube-Katalog stammen.


Hallo chelli,

mit einem Bildchen könnte ich dienen.

Grüße


----------



## chelli (22. März 2012)

rothaidhe schrieb:


> mit einem Bildchen könnte ich dienen.



Dankeschön, sehr schickes Teil, bis auf LRS, Bremsen und Farbe ja quasi identisch mit dem 130 SL auf das ich so ungeduldig warte.


----------



## rothaidhe (22. März 2012)

chelli schrieb:


> Dankeschön, sehr schickes Teil, bis auf LRS, Bremsen und Farbe ja quasi identisch mit dem 130 SL auf das ich so ungeduldig warte.


Stimmt.
Wenn es nicht so weit wäre, würde ich sagen komm her und nimms mit (wenn die Größe passend wäre). Bei meinem Dealer stehen noch zwei SL rum und warten auf einen Käufer.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chelli (23. März 2012)

rothaidhe schrieb:


> Stimmt.
> Wenn es nicht so weit wäre, würde ich sagen komm her und nimms mit (wenn die Größe passend wäre). Bei meinem Dealer stehen noch zwei SL rum und warten auf einen Käufer.



Scheinbar war diese Woche große AMS 130 Produktion angesagt, denn ich habe heute auch den lang ersehnten Anruf von meinem Händler bekommen, die ersten 10km nach hause habe ich auch schon hinter mir.

Das Setup von Gabel und Dämpfer braucht noch etwas Feintuning, aber sonst bin ich sehr glücklich bisher. 

Werde morgen mal ein paar ordentliche Bilder machen.

Gruß,
Chelli


----------



## rothaidhe (24. März 2012)

chelli schrieb:


> Scheinbar war diese Woche große AMS 130 Produktion angesagt, denn ich habe heute auch den lang ersehnten Anruf von meinem Händler bekommen, die ersten 10km nach hause habe ich auch schon hinter mir.
> 
> Das Setup von Gabel und Dämpfer braucht noch etwas Feintuning, aber sonst bin ich sehr glücklich bisher.
> 
> ...


Na dann: gratuliere 
Macht richig Laune, das Ding.
Bin auf Deine Bilder und den ersten Bericht gespannt.

Grüße


----------



## chelli (25. März 2012)

rothaidhe schrieb:


> Na dann: gratuliere
> Macht richig Laune, das Ding.
> Bin auf Deine Bilder und den ersten Bericht gespannt.



Dankeschön, bin ebenfalls sehr begeistert, habe heute mal eine erste längere (ca. 51 km) Runde gedreht, nachdem ich mich mit den Einstellmöglichkeiten von Gabel und Dämpfer vertraut gemacht habe. Es ging zwar zum größten Teil nur über Rad- und Feldwege, aber ich bin auf jeden Fall sehr happy. Einen Vergleich zu anderen Bikes kann ich allerdings nicht wirklich abgeben, denn das AMS130 ist mein erstes MTB was den Namen auch wirklich verdient.

Einzig mit dem Dämpfersetup bin ich noch nicht zufrieden, der ist mir nun schon 2x beim Durchfahren eines kleinen Grabens mit etwa 20km/h durchgeschlagen, schätze da ist doch noch nicht genug Luft drauf. Das werde ich mir morgen nochmal genauer ansehen müssen.

Hier noch 3 Bilder von der kleinen Tour heute:


 

 



Gruß,
Chelli


----------



## rosso19842 (25. März 2012)

schau mal bei google da gibt tabellen für die einstellung von dämpfer und gabel!!


----------



## Delaheye (25. März 2012)

Dämpfer max 20bar, Gabel max 8,6bar, SAG von 10-15% je nach Fahrstil.


----------



## markus182 (25. März 2012)

Delaheye schrieb:


> Dämpfer max 20bar, Gabel max 8,6bar, SAG von 10-15% je nach Fahrstil.



da hat man ja sogar am cc bike mehr
20-30% sollten es mindestens sein!


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (25. März 2012)

Nabend,

nachdem ich nun schon längere Zeit stolzer Besitzter eines Cube AMS bin, habe ich endlich mal Zeit gefunden mich und mein Bike kurz vorzustellen.

Es handelt sich um ein Cube AMS 130 Team 2011.
Es sollte zwar erst ein Cube Stereo werden, aber bei dem Besuch bei meinem Händler des Vertrauens hab ich es gesehen und es war Liebe auf den ersten Blick.
Eine Probefahrt, die Partliste und der Preis hat mich dann überzeugt es zu kaufen.
Und der nette Verkäufer sicherte mir auch noch zu, dass ich es morgen unter dem Weihnachtsbaum stehen habe (23.12 angeschaut und am 24.12 mitgenommen)

Nach den ersten richtigen AM-Touren bin ich nun überzeugt, dass es die richtige Entscheidung war 

Genug der Worte:


























Zur Vollständigkeit:

Rahmen:     HPA 7005 Advanced Hydroform ERC Triple Butted, FSP 4-Link-System, X-12
Gabel:         Fox 32 Talas RL OB 110/150mm, rebound Lockout, tapered
Dämpfer:     Fox Float RP23 200mm length
Steuersatz:     FSA Orbit Z-t-R
Vorbau:     Syntace F149 Oversized
Lenker:     Syntace Vector 2014 318 Lowrider Oversized
Griffe:     CUBE Fritzz Screw-On-Grip
Schaltwerk:     Shimano Deore XT RD-M773 Shadow 10-speed
Umwerfer:     Shimano SLX FD-M661-10, Down Swing, 34.9mm,
Schalthebel:     Shimano SLX SL-M660-10 Rapidfire-Plus, 10-speed
Bremsen:     Formula RX hydr. discbrake (180/180mm)
Kurbel:     Shimano Deore XT FC-M770-10 Hollowtech II 42x32x24T, 175mm, Press-Fit BB, 10-speed
Kassette:     Shimano CS-HG81 11-34T, 10-speed
Kette:     Shimano CN-HG74 10-speed, 110 links
Laufradsatz:     Sunringlé Ryde XMB DTC wheelset 9mm/X12
Reifen: Schwalbe Nobby Nic Kevlar Triple Compound 2.25
Schläuche:     Schwalbe MTB leicht SV14
Feldgenband:     Schwalbe 20-559
Pedale: SixPack Icon
Sattel:     RFR Natural Shape 0.2 M
Sattelstütze:     RFR Prolight 31,6mm setback
Sattelklemme:     Scape Varioclose 34.9mm
Gewicht:     12,7 kg


Bisher noch nichts getuned, außer die Pedale ^^
Mal sehn, bin eigentlich vollkommen zufrieden 
Höchstens beim nächtsen Satz Reifen auf "Fat Albert" umsteigen...


----------



## chelli (25. März 2012)

markus182 schrieb:


> da hat man ja sogar am cc bike mehr
> 20-30% sollten es mindestens sein!



Danke für die Hinweise, ich habe mir heute mal etwas Zeit für das Setup genommen, schlussendlich bin ich bei 7 bar in der Gabel und 18 bar im Dämpfer gelandet (jeweils 25% SAG). Falls ihr euch über die hohen Werte wundern solltet - mein Gewicht liegt derzeit bei 100kg.

Auf einer kleinen 30km-Runde heute Nachmittag habe ich das Setup getestet und bin nun rundum zufrieden, kein Durchschlagen mehr und auch der Federweg vorn wird nun viel besser genutzt (hinten war deutlich zu wenig Luft drauf und vorn ein gutes Stück zu viel).

Gruß,
Chelli


----------



## rosso19842 (26. März 2012)

@chelli:siehste jetzt hast du es auch geschafft alles so einzustellen das es passt!!

bin gestern auch endlich mit meinem neuen bike gefahren und bin sowas von begeistert!!das fahrwerk ist einfach weltklasse!!hatte nur das problem das nach kurzer zeit der hinterbau ds knarzen angefangen hat!hab gestern die gelenke geschmiert und hoffe das es jetzt weg ist!mein nächstes problem ist das die fox talas spiel hat!hat noch jemand das problem?​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus01 (26. März 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

nun ist es endlich auch bei mir soweit. Habe mein neues Bike bekommen, und das drei Wochen vor dem versprochenen Liefertermin 

Am We die erste Tour gefahren. Muss wohl noch ein wenig am Setup der Federelemente arbeiten. Sonst ist alles so wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe.

Und ich finde die Optik ist der Hammer , deswegen habe ich es mir ja gekauft....

Gruß aus dem nördlichen Schwarzwald

Marcus


----------



## rothaidhe (26. März 2012)

Marcus01 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> nun ist es endlich auch bei mir soweit. Habe mein neues Bike bekommen, und das drei Wochen vor dem versprochenen Liefertermin
> 
> ...


Very nice, kommt mir bekannt vor  
Viel Spaß mit dem Teil...

Grüße


----------



## schoeppi (27. März 2012)

@BlackCubeSZ: 12,7kg? Hut ab!! Ich bin gerade mal 100gr. drunter, trotz Carbon Lenker, leichterer Griffe, XPW1600, und Rocket Ron. Ohne die Räder sind das schon gut 400gr. weniger als bei Deinen Parts, warum zeigt das meine Waage nich????

@rosso19842: was meinst Du mit Spiel? Prüfe mal deine Ahead-Schraube. Meine war recht lose angedreht. Daher kanns kommen.
Das mit dem Knarzen ist ein Klassiker beim AMS. In der Regel hilft ein Tropfen WD40 auf den Gelenken.

Auch mein 30er konnte ich endlich mal dafür einsetzen wofür ich es gekauft habe.
Konkret heisst das alles an Trails abfahren was das Gelände und die, zur Zeit noch bescheidene, Kraft hergibt.
Naja, was soll ich sagen, alles ist gut!
Es tut genau das was ich erwartet habe. Es fluppt einfach flüssig und easy überall durch und drüber und runter und im Anschluss komme ich den Berg auch wieder ordentlich hoch.
Ist wirklich ein Rundum-Sorglos Paket das Ding, 1A.
Genau sowas wollte ich, passt.


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (27. März 2012)

Hmm,

nachgemessen hab ich (noch) nicht ^^
Die Angabe bezog sich auf die Herstellerangabe + das Gewicht der Pedale...
Jetzt interessiert mich das tatsächliche Gewicht doch mal 
Aber ehrlich gesagt, 1kg mehr oder weniger, ist mir relativ egal. Es ist je schließlich kein Race-Fully...


----------



## schoeppi (27. März 2012)

Ahh, dann erklärt sich das!

Du hast das Gewicht mit den Pedalen errechnet?

Dann wiege es lieber nicht, Du wirst enttäuscht sein....


----------



## rosso19842 (27. März 2012)

ja das spiel ist bei den tauchrohren!!

mein ams wiegt mit pedale 12 kg!in nächster zeit werden auch bilder folgen!!am samstag kommt noch milch rein und da spare ich nochmal 200gr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (27. März 2012)

rosso19842 schrieb:


> mein ams wiegt mit pedale 12 kg!in nächster zeit werden auch bilder folgen!!am samstag kommt noch milch rein und da spare ich nochmal 200gr



Aaaah, was hab ich nur falsch gemacht!

Das sind ja 11,7 oder so ohne! Da komm ich nie hin!

Ich hab mal versuchsweise meine American Classic (1540gr.) und meine
Sattelstützen/Sattelkombi aus meinem 100er drauf gemacht und bin immernoch gut über 12! Wieso habt ihr alle so leichte Bikes??!!


----------



## rosso19842 (28. März 2012)

die pedale wiegen sogar noch mehr!!sind die xt mit käfig 408gr!!hab en hope lrs mit crest felgen(1560gr)rocket rons 2,4 drauf!!vorbau tune geiles teil(90gr), tune starkes stück(170gr), syntace vector carbon(189gr), tune schraubwürger(29gr), sram xo trigger,kasette und schaltwerk, xtr umwerfer und kette,formula r1 bremse, xt kurbel und pedale, frm steuersatz(89gr)!ja und sonst den ams 130 sl rahmen in 20 zoll mit fox fahrwerk!!das einzigste was ich noch ändern werde ist der fizik gobi sattel der 280gr wiegt und nicht der beqemste ist!!achja der cube flaschenhalter aus carbon ist auch noch dran!!


----------



## Mckunz (29. März 2012)

Ich habe ein Cube AMS 130 Race (Modelljahr 2011). Nachdem ich ein Knarzen am Hinterbau bemerkt habe, habe ich ihn mir näher angesehen und mir ist aufgefallen, dass am Lager unter der Dämpferbefestigung ein bisschen Spiel ist. Also ich kann dieses Dreieck am Lager ein kleines bisschen in Richtung Rahmen drücken. Liege ich damit richtig, dass das Knarzen (vor allem im Wiegetritt) damit zusammen hängen kann?
Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass das Lager und die Dmäpferbefestigung auf der linken etwas weiter im Rahmen versenkt wurden als auf der rechten Seite. Sind solche Schwanken normal?


----------



## Vincy (29. März 2012)

Zieh mal alle Schraubverbindungen mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel nach.
Die vorgeschriebenen Anzugswerte gibt es hier http://www.cube.eu/uploads/media/Drehmomente_Deutsch_2011_01.pdf

*XMS / AMS COMP 100 / LTD AMS 100 / LTD AMS 125*
*AMS 110 / AMS 130 / AMS 150*
*AMS HPC / AMS Super HPC*
Dämpferbefestigung: 8 Nm 
Verschraubung Hauptlager: 12 Nm 
Verschraubung Horstlink: 8 Nm 
Verschraubung Sitzstrebe - Umlenkhebel: 8 Nm ​Verschraubung Umlenkhebel - Rahmen: 8 Nm 
alle zusätzlich mit Sicherungsmittel Loctite© Mittelfest!


----------



## Sveni112 (29. März 2012)

Servus,

ich hab mal ne frage  
Ich möchte jetzt mal wissen, ob nur ich die Probleme mit meinem Cube AMS 130 Pro Modell 2011 habe oder ob das auch schon manch anderem passiert ist 

Ich hatte schon folgende Probleme:
- Während der Fahrt die Kurbel abgebrochen 
- Bei der vorderen Bremse musste ich bereits 2x die Bremsbeläge wechseln lassen nachdem sie voller öl waren.
- Bei der ersten größeren Tour hat sich meine Hintere Bremsscheibe Gelockert und ist mir bei voller Fahrt fast um die Ohren geflogen (die Schrauben waren OHNE schraubensicherung eingedreht)
- Der Poploc Hebel Funktioniert nicht richtig, er macht des öfteren die Gabel nicht mehr auf da muss ich dann erst an die gabel langen um sie wieder aufzumachen
- Während der Fahrt "Knarzt" es beim treten im rahmen
- Von anfang an Schleifen auch beide Bremsscheiben und Vibrieren während der Fahrt. Die sind anscheinend verbogen, denn wenn man das rad alleine dreht quietscht und hängt es immer an der selben stelle.

Das müssten bis jetzt alle probleme gewesen sein die ich bis jetzt hatte  aber vielleicht kommen da ja noch mehr  Ich denke aber, dass es genug sind für ein Nichtmal 9 Monate Altes MTB das gerade Knapp 1100km auf dem Buckel hat

Für mich hat sich mit diesen problemen ein erneuter kauf von einem Cube Bike eigentlich schon Erledigt....

Mich würde eben mal interessieren ob oder welche probleme ihr auch schon hattet 


LG Sven


----------



## Vincy (29. März 2012)

Wer sich auf Andere verlässt, der ist verlassen.


----------



## Mckunz (29. März 2012)

Die Schrauben sind entsprechend angezogen. Spiel ist dennoch vorhanden. Wird man die Lager wechseln (lassen) müssen?

Also großartig Probleme hatte ich ansonsten noch nicht, allerdings ist das Rad auch erst gut 300km alt. Von den Bremsen (Formula R1X) bin ich etwas enttäuscht, denn die Scheiben schleifen ein bisschen und manchmal gibt es auch ein Pfeifen. Allerdings stört es mich auch nicht so sehr, dass ich andere Bremsen dran schrauben werde.


----------



## rosso19842 (30. März 2012)

@Sveni112

also das mit der kurbel ist nicht normal!hab ich so auch noch nie gehört!könnte eine herstellungsfehler sein!
das öl aus der vorderen bremse austritt ist auch nicht normal!scheint so als wäre sie innen am kolben undicht!würde ich sofort austauschen!
wegen dem pfeifen und viebrieren hab ich schon gelesen das einfach andere bremsscheiben verwendet werden sollen(HOPE oder so) dann soll das geschichte sein!das sich die bremsscheibe gelockert hat ist ein pfusch gewesen!ohne loctite kann sich das schon lösen....
mit dem poplochebel hatte ich an meiner alten gabel auch!das ist so en bischen ne rock shox krankheit!mein händler hatte mir damals en neuen auf kulanz eingebaut
ja und das mit dem knarzen ist ein ams klassiker so wie das hier gelesen habe!!meins hat gleich nach 6km angefangen!hab jetzt auf alle gelenke ein bischen brunox und am we werd ich merken ob es weg ist!soll aber helfen!!


----------



## rosso19842 (31. März 2012)

so jetzt endlich mal bilder!leider vom handy


----------



## chelli (31. März 2012)

rosso19842 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 227706
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 227707
> 
> so jetzt endlich mal bilder!leider vom handy



Schick, du hast ja schon einiges geändert gegenüber dem Lieferzustand, die ganzen roten Teile und der Sattel sind ja nicht wirklich original


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chelli (31. März 2012)

chelli schrieb:


> Schick, du hast ja schon einiges geändert gegenüber dem Lieferzustand, die ganzen roten Teile und der Sattel sind ja nicht wirklich original



Wenn ich mir die Bilder nochmal ansehe: Was außer Rahmen, Dämpfer und Gabel ist eigentlich noch original bei deinem 130SL?


----------



## rosso19842 (31. März 2012)

ja hab nur den rahmen, gabel und dämpfer bekommen

den rest hab ich von meinem alten sting übernohmen!hab ich mir alles nach und nach gekauft


----------



## chelli (31. März 2012)

rosso19842 schrieb:


> ja hab nur den rahmen, gabel und dämpfer bekommen
> 
> den rest hab ich von meinem alten sting übernohmen!hab ich mir alles nach und nach gekauft



Alles klar, das erklärt natürlich einiges.


----------



## shrediiiii (1. April 2012)

Moinsen,

seit Anfang dieser Woche bin ich nun auch stolzer Cube AMS Besitzer! Auch dank der vielen guten Beiträge hier im Forum. Das Race war leider beim Händler nicht mehr zu bekommen, aber mit dem Pro macht man als Einsteiger glaub auch nix falsch. Nach den ersten beiden Touren bin ich auch sehr zufrieden, das Bike bringt echt viel Spaß! Bin vorher nur 28" Crossrad gefahren. Das ist jetzt im Gelände eine wirklich andere Welt - okay, bergauf auch, aber es gibt ja zum Glück pro pedal (oder wie das heißt) ;-) 

Viele Grüße
Johannes


----------



## Baertram (4. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen! Bin ganz neu hier... mir gefällt das AMS 130 SL... allein -auch- von der Optik super.. sieht klasse aus... und ich denke der "Originalzustand" reicht doch auch erst mal aus, oder? Kennt einer die Bremsen? Formula R1X?! ..die Federwege sollten auch reichen... schiele nämlich auch noch auf das AMS 150 Race... hat schon Jemand bessere erfahrungen mit dem 130 SL? ;-)


----------



## basti313 (4. April 2012)

> und ich denke der "Originalzustand" reicht doch auch erst mal aus, oder?


Definitiv. Ne Vario Stütze falls du sowas magst und nen angenehmeren Sattel...der Rest lohnt sich nicht zu tauschen.



> Kennt einer die Bremsen? Formula R1X?!


Bremst gut. Wenn deine Geräusche macht musst halt noch andere Scheiben (Shimano) rein setzen. Ist Glücksache.



> ..die Federwege sollten auch reichen... schiele nämlich auch noch auf das AMS 150 Race...


Viel nehmen die sich vom Federweg her nicht. Im Nachhinein würde ich wohl eher zum 130er greifen, da die Geometrie wegen der 3-Fach verstellbaren Gabel variabler ist. Das 150er ist schon ein hoher Bock...

Beim 150er musst du außerdem als normaler Tourenfahrer erstmal in nen anderen Satz Reifen investieren. Egal ob Fat Albert oder Hans Dampf...die Dinger laufen einfach nicht. Der NN auf dem 130er ist gut.


----------



## Baertram (4. April 2012)

Hallo basti313! Danke für die Antwort  ...jetzt sehe ich mich (noch) mehr bestärkt mir eher das 130SL zu ordern...das mit den Bremsen ist ja wohl so ne Sache...die einen verfluchen sie die anderen haben keinerlei Probleme.. sollten wohl gut eingefahren bzw. eingebremst  werden ... und auch exakt eingestellt werden... werds sehen! 
Ciao


----------



## Steffen63768 (4. April 2012)

Mein AMS 130 Race 2011 (mit Schnellspanneraufnahme hinten??) ist nun auch endlich fertig geworden.

Hatte nur den Rahmen erworben und mit ein paar vorhanden Teilen aufgebaut.

Morgen werden noch die Griffe und die Bereifung geändert.











Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Baertram (5. April 2012)

chelli schrieb:


> Dankeschön, bin ebenfalls sehr begeistert, habe heute mal eine erste längere (ca. 51 km) Runde gedreht, nachdem ich mich mit den Einstellmöglichkeiten von Gabel und Dämpfer vertraut gemacht habe. Es ging zwar zum größten Teil nur über Rad- und Feldwege, aber ich bin auf jeden Fall sehr happy. Einen Vergleich zu anderen Bikes kann ich allerdings nicht wirklich abgeben, denn das AMS130 ist mein erstes MTB was den Namen auch wirklich verdient.
> 
> Einzig mit dem Dämpfersetup bin ich noch nicht zufrieden, der ist mir nun schon 2x beim Durchfahren eines kleinen Grabens mit etwa 20km/h durchgeschlagen, schätze da ist doch noch nicht genug Luft drauf. Das werde ich mir morgen nochmal genauer ansehen müssen.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Chelli!

Ich interessiere mich auch für das 130SL. Sieht ja wunderschön aus, gelungene Optik  Wie ist es dir bisher mit deinem SL ergangen? Gab es Probleme? ..vor allem mit den Bremsen??? ... bei den Formula Bremsen gehen ja die Meinungen zum teil seeeehr weit auseinander... die einen verfluchen sie (quietschen etc.), bei den anderen machen sie keinerlei Probleme! Und sonst.. Fahrwerk, Geometrie, Sitzposition?

Danke schon mal für deine Mithilfe! 

Viele Grüße
Baertram


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti313 (5. April 2012)

> das mit den Bremsen ist ja wohl so ne Sache...die einen verfluchen sie die anderen haben keinerlei Probleme.. sollten wohl gut eingefahren bzw. eingebremst  werden ... und auch exakt eingestellt werden... werds sehen!


Die Einstellung ist meiner Meinung nach kein Problem. Klar, die Beläge stehen recht nach an der Scheibe, da muss man halt einfach sauber arbeiten.
Auch das Einbremsen ist nicht das Thema. Ich habs schon erlebt, dass die Dinger schreien wie nie Sau auf der Schlachtbank wenn man sie das erste mal zieht und das blieb auch so. Das sind einfach die windigen Scheiben, die, je nach Herstellungstolleranzen und Vorschäden, mal laut sind und mal leise.



> AMS 130 Race 2011 (mit Schnellspanneraufnahme hinten??)


Beim LTD hat Cube schon Oktober 2010 Rahmen mit der Bemalung von 2011 verkauft. Die waren vom Aufbau her aber eher 2011er Rahmen.
Warum deines nun ne 2010er Schwinge hat 



> Ich interessiere mich auch für das 130SL


Dazu noch was:
Das 2012er SL entspricht dem 2011er Race. Das ist praktisch identisch.
Sehr gutes Rad, wurde im Herbst für 2100Euro verkauft. Ich konnte für meine Frau eines (wohl das letzte im Internet) in 16Zoll ergattern, möglicherweise findest du noch eines bei nem Händler.
Das 2011er SL ist das absolute Sahnestück mit dem Easton Heaven Laufradsatz und der R1 Bremse. Ich würde nach so einem suchen.


----------



## Steffen63768 (5. April 2012)

@basti313

Wie du schon sagst, ich kenn das 2011er 130 Race auch nur mit Steckachse. Im Endeffekt war es mir aber recht da ich ab und zu meinen kleinen im Hänger mitnehme.


Die R1 war bei mir auch etwas fummeliger in der Einstellung als meine vorherige Avid Code R. Fahre die R1 zusammen mit 180er Hope Floatings.
Bin bisher sehr zufrieden mit der Kombi. Schreien / Heulen kommt da nicht vor.


----------



## Holzmtb (5. April 2012)

Ich habe seit Oktober das 2011 130 SL und bin absolut zufrieden mit den Fahreigenschaften. 
Einzig die R1 treibt mich um. ICh mag es beim bremsen eher ruhig und meine.
macht schon alles mögliche an Geräuschen. Gebe aber auch zu, daß ich da
sehr empfindlich bin und vorher von meinem Händler "gewanrt" wurde.
Werde mal andere Beläge verwenden und schauen, ob es etwas bringt.
Und dann bleibt ja noch der Scheibenwechsel.

Änderungen habe ich nur an der Sattestütze gemacht. Ist ´ne Reverb geworden. 

Die dreifache Gebelverstellung ist schon gut. Auch ich fahre Überwiegend
bei 130 oder auch 110. Die 150 nehme ich nur, wenn es technisch und schnell wird.

Grüße
Holzmtb


----------



## Baertram (6. April 2012)

Hallo Marcus01!

...das ist doch das 2012er 130 SLT?! Finde auch, sieht super aus....und hat vor allem statt der Formula wie beim SL die viel besseren 2012er XT Bremsen dran  Wie bist du mit dem Rad zufrieden? Welche Größe hast du? das 18" ..ich bin 1,78 mit ner Schrittlänge von 82cm...und da wäre wohl das 18" die richtige Wahl... bin zwar beim Händler sowohl das 18" als auch das 20" (SL!) probe gefahren......wobei ganz leichte Tendenz zum 18" besteht...bin aber noch unsicher 

Viele Grüße
Baertram


----------



## Baertram (6. April 2012)

Marcus01 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> nun ist es endlich auch bei mir soweit. Habe mein neues Bike bekommen, und das drei Wochen vor dem versprochenen Liefertermin
> 
> ...



Hallo Marcus01!

...das ist doch das 2012er 130 SLT?! Finde auch, sieht super aus....und  hat vor allem statt der Formula wie beim SL die viel besseren 2012er XT  Bremsen dran 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Wie bist du mit dem Rad zufrieden? Welche Größe hast du? das 18" ..ich  bin 1,78 mit ner Schrittlänge von 82cm...und da wäre wohl das 18" die  richtige Wahl... bin zwar beim Händler sowohl das 18" als auch das 20"  (SL!) probe gefahren......wobei ganz leichte Tendenz zum 18"  besteht...bin aber noch unsicher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Viele Grüße
Baertram


----------



## chelli (6. April 2012)

Baertram schrieb:


> Ich interessiere mich auch für das 130SL. Sieht ja wunderschön aus, gelungene Optik  Wie ist es dir bisher mit deinem SL ergangen? Gab es Probleme? ..vor allem mit den Bremsen??? ... bei den Formula Bremsen gehen ja die Meinungen zum teil seeeehr weit auseinander... die einen verfluchen sie (quietschen etc.), bei den anderen machen sie keinerlei Probleme! Und sonst.. Fahrwerk, Geometrie, Sitzposition?



Also ich kann mich bisher nicht beklagen, ich habe mittlerweile etwa 150 km mit dem Bike hinter mir, das einzige "Problem" war, wie schon geschrieben, das korrekte Setup der Gabel und Dämpfer zu finden.

Bezüglich der Bremsen kann ich mich bisher nicht wirklich beschweren, hin und wieder gibt es mal ein minimales Schleifgeräusch während der Fahrt, das ist aber bis dato immer mit einer leichten Betätigung der Bremse verschwunden. Beim Bremsen selbst machen sie schon ein wenig Geräusche, das hält sich meiner Meinung nach aber in Grenzen, allerdings muss ich auch dazu sagen das ich keinerlei Vergleiche zu anderen Scheibenbremsen anstellen kann, da es mein erstes Bike mit Scheibenbremsen ist - im Vergleich zu meinen V-Brakes vom Hardtail sind die Formula R1X jedenfalls ein himmelweiter Unterschied. 

Was den Rest angeht bin ich wie gesagt sehr zufrieden, der 22"-Rahmen passt mir mit meinen 195cm Größe und 95cm Schrittlänge sehr gut, was die Sitzposition angeht ist es im Vergleich zu meinem Hardtail natürlich schon eine gewisse Umgewöhnung, v.a. an den im Vergleich zum Hardtail extrem breiten Lenker musste ich mich erstmal etwas gewöhnen.

Bzgl. künftiger Umbauten bin ich derzeit am überlegen, ob ich auf Tubeless umrüste und mir ggf. demnächst noch eine Rock Shox Reverb zulege.



> Danke schon mal für deine Mithilfe!


Keine Ursache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosso19842 (7. April 2012)

vll jemand interesse an:

formula r1 rot eloxiert!!!
sram xo trigger redwin 3&9!!!
sram xo kasette mit rotem spyder!!!
truvativ 3.3 redwin!!!
sram xo redwin schaltwerk!!
tune würger rot eloxiert!!!


alles in sehr gutem zustand!!!würde auch tauschen gegen dieselben teile in schwarz!!


----------



## Baertram (9. April 2012)

chelli schrieb:


> Also ich kann mich bisher nicht beklagen, ich habe mittlerweile etwa 150 km mit dem Bike hinter mir, das einzige "Problem" war, wie schon geschrieben, das korrekte Setup der Gabel und Dämpfer zu finden.
> 
> Bezüglich der Bremsen kann ich mich bisher nicht wirklich beschweren, hin und wieder gibt es mal ein minimales Schleifgeräusch während der Fahrt, das ist aber bis dato immer mit einer leichten Betätigung der Bremse verschwunden. Beim Bremsen selbst machen sie schon ein wenig Geräusche, das hält sich meiner Meinung nach aber in Grenzen, allerdings muss ich auch dazu sagen das ich keinerlei Vergleiche zu anderen Scheibenbremsen anstellen kann, da es mein erstes Bike mit Scheibenbremsen ist - im Vergleich zu meinen V-Brakes vom Hardtail sind die Formula R1X jedenfalls ein himmelweiter Unterschied.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo!

...noch ne Frage zum AMS 130SL.... Sitzwinkel 74° / Lenkwinkel 70°....  .... ist diese Geometrie noch in Ordnung? ...bin wohl zu 80% der Tourenfahrer... ab und zu mal mit ein paar Kumpels auf der schwäbischen Alb auf und ab und eine paar Trails  ..denke, auch nach meiner Probefahrt ..dass ich da die richtige Wahl getroffen habe !?.. habe mich auch für den 20" Rahmen entschieden (1,78m und 83 cm Schrittlänge; liege mit meinen "Maßen" zwischen 18" und 20")...???


----------



## Trust2k (9. April 2012)

Servus!!

find den 130er Rahmen prima für lange Touren, hab auch schon Touren von 60-80km und finde wenn die Gabel getravelt, die Sitzposition sehr angenehm.

Hab jetzt mit meinen 1,78 und SL 80cm das 18" gewählt, da ich eher sportlicher unterwegs sein möchte.

Denke das du mit dem 20" Rahmen wenn du tourenorientiert bist, sicherlich gut bedient bist


----------



## Vorderrad (9. April 2012)

Hallo Chelli,

bin richtig neidisch auf dein 130 SL.
Sieht klasse aus und du hast schon eins! ;-)

Ich war bei meinem Händler Anfang Februar und er kann und kann mir keinen Liefertermin nennen. Er sei natürlich auf Cube angewiesen. Wie ich so lese, scheint das wirklich mit den Produktionszyklen von Cube zusammenhängen. Ich muss halt weiterhin warten.
Bin schon heiss drauf. Ich werd dann auch berichten, was ich so erlebt hab auf den ersten Kilometern.
Das gute am ewigen Warten ist, dass man sich mit der Materie richtig auseinandersetzt. Wenn ich das Bike sofort gekauft hätte, wüsste ich wahrscheinlich nix über Viergelenker oder was für ein Setup bei den Dämpfern gefragt ist ;-)
Aber fast wäre ich bei einem Ghost AMR 7500 gelandet. Auch ne feine Sache, aber bei Cube hab ich einen Händler gleich um die Ecke und hab generell ein besseres Gefühl. 
Echt blöd, ich sitz auf heissen Kohlen, träume schon von Abfahrten und Aufstiegen in die Alpen.... grrrr.

Geduld, Geduld...wie war das bei euch?
Wie lange habt ihr so auf eure Bikes gewartet?

Gruss,
Vorderrad


----------



## chelli (9. April 2012)

Vorderrad schrieb:


> bin richtig neidisch auf dein 130 SL.
> Sieht klasse aus und du hast schon eins! ;-)







> Ich war bei meinem Händler Anfang Februar und er kann und kann mir keinen Liefertermin nennen. Er sei natürlich auf Cube angewiesen. Wie ich so lese, scheint das wirklich mit den Produktionszyklen von Cube zusammenhängen. Ich muss halt weiterhin warten.
> ...
> Echt blöd, ich sitz auf heissen Kohlen, träume schon von Abfahrten und Aufstiegen in die Alpen.... grrrr.
> 
> ...


Ja, das mit der Ungeduld kann ich gut nachvollziehen, das war bei mir nicht anders. 

Bezüglich Wartezeit:
Ich denke da habe ich echt Glück mit meinem Händler gehabt, der scheint einen sehr guten Draht zu Cube zu haben. Ich hatte auch erst am 03.02. bestellt (und auch gleich angezahlt), mein Händler hat direkt bei Cube angerufen und am Telefon die KW12 als Liefertermin genannt bekommen. Der Termin wurde auch exakt eingehalten - in KW12, am 23.03., genau 7 Wochen nach Bestellung habe ich das Bike bekommen.

Mein Händler hat aber auch mehrfach betont das das sehr gut geklappt hat mit der Bestellung und ich auch Glück hatte, denn das läuft wohl auch bei denen nicht immer so schnell und problemlos.


----------



## Marcus01 (10. April 2012)

Baertram schrieb:


> Hallo Marcus01!
> 
> ...das ist doch das 2012er 130 SLT?! Finde auch, sieht super aus....und  hat vor allem statt der Formula wie beim SL die viel besseren 2012er XT  Bremsen dran
> 
> ...



Hallo und guten Abend

mein Bike hat jetzt 300km auf dem Buckel. Bis jetzt kann ich nur positives berichten. Top Fahrwerk und Bremsen. Auch wenn ich ds EInstellen des Fahrwerks ein wenig Zeit gebraucht hat. Das ist wohl normal.
Bin übrigens auch 1,78 groß und meine Schrittlänge beträgt 84cm. Habe auch beide Rahmengrößen beim Händler ausprobiert und mich für 20" entschieden. War für mich die richtige Entscheidung. Ist aber wohl von Person zu Person verschieden.
Gruß
Marcus


----------



## schoeppi (11. April 2012)

Vorderrad schrieb:


> Geduld, Geduld...wie war das bei euch?
> Wie lange habt ihr so auf eure Bikes gewartet?
> 
> Gruss,
> Vorderrad



Ca. 5 Minuten.
Es wurde nochmal kurz drüber geschaut und ein Kettenstrebenschutz montiert, dann hab ichs in den Kofferraum geladen. 

Wartezeit wäre auch nichts für mich, für sowas fehlt mir die Geduld.
Zudem nehm ich immer gerne Vorjahresmodelle da ich drauf stehe wenn die ganze Sache etliche 100er billiger wird.

Aber nochmal zum SLT.

Das ist schon ne leichte Frechheit.
Den Preisunterschied zum SL find ich beim besten Willen nicht.
Wofür bezahlt man da eigentlich 500 EUR mehr?
Nur wegen der Laufräder? Das passt doch vorne und hinten nicht.
Die XT Bremsen sind je eher abwertend im Vergleich zur R1X, preislich auf jeden Fall.
An die SLT Eigner, bitte nicht böse sein.

Das grandioseste Bike auf Welt übrigens wie ich finde:
http://www.cube.eu/full/hpc/ams-150-super-hpc-slt/

Mit Rocket Ron statt Nobbys und ner P6 Carbon statt der Reverb deutlich unter 11kg, bei dem Federweg, geil!
Da könnte ich aus zwei Bikes eins machen mit dem dann alles geht, von Trailurfen bis Marathon.
Hab schonmal gerechnet aber es fehlt immernoch ne Menge Geld....


----------



## basti313 (11. April 2012)

> Den Preisunterschied zum SL find ich beim besten Willen nicht.
> Wofür bezahlt man da eigentlich 500 EUR mehr?
> Nur wegen der Laufräder? Das passt doch vorne und hinten nicht.


Für den Unterschied zwischen den Custom Laufrädern von Cube und dem Easton Haven Laufradsatz finde ich den Preisunterschied lächerlich.
Das SLT ist eher ein Schnäppchen. Ich würde die 500Euro Aufpreis sofort bezahlen, der Easton Haven ist für mich der AM Laufradsatz schlechthin. 1.65kg, super steif, UST und 21mm Innenbreite. Mehr brauchts nicht.



> Die XT Bremsen sind je eher abwertend im Vergleich zur R1X, preislich auf jeden Fall.


Die neue XT ist auf einem Niveau mit der R1X. Der Vorteil ist aber das man mit I-Spec alles auf eine Schelle bekommt und somit eine optimale Position der Schalthebel einstellen kann.
Ich hatte mit der R1 und der TheOne immer Probleme in Bezug auf die Schalthebelposition.


----------



## markus182 (12. April 2012)

hier mal ein Paar Eindrücke aus Tirol:







Blick ins Tal (Mayrhofen)











Leider lag ab 1700hm noch überall Schnee:
















hier ging's dann nicht mehr weiter:











und noch ein Paar Bilder ohne Bike:











Skifahren war ich auch noch:


----------



## Sebl84 (13. April 2012)

Echt schön, aber das ist nicht zufällig bei Steinach am Brenner oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus182 (13. April 2012)

nee, ist im zillertal in der nähe des hintertuxer gletschers.


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (14. April 2012)

rosso19842 schrieb:


> @Sveni112
> 
> ja und das mit dem knarzen ist ein ams klassiker so wie das hier gelesen habe!!meins hat gleich nach 6km angefangen!hab jetzt auf alle gelenke ein bischen brunox und am we werd ich merken ob es weg ist!soll aber helfen!!



Und hats geholfen???

Wegen dem Knarzen im Rahmen im Wiegetritt oder bei hoher Trittlast wurde schon länger nichts mehr geschrieben. Ist bei mir seit kurzem aufgetreten (Bike ist jetzt 3/4 Jahr alt und hat ca. 2500 km). Die Schrauben sind alle mit Drehmoment angezogen, die Kettenblätter sind auch fest. Mir kommt es so vor als käme das Knarzen aus dem Kurbellager, aber zum Ausbauen fehlt mir leider das passende Werkzeug.


----------



## Deleted236847 (15. April 2012)

Hallo an alle,
warum hat das Cube AMS 130 (siehe Bilder) hier im Theard auf Seite 12 vom 5.4.12 um 13:11 eine Verstärkung am Hauptrohr und am Rohr wo die Sattelstütze rein kommt angeschweißt ?
Die anderen haben das nicht. Ist das vieleicht, weil es 56 RH ist ?


----------



## rosso19842 (15. April 2012)

RealTobiTobsen
ja hat geholfen!!

Mario1979
das ist nur beim 22zoll rahmen so!!


----------



## Holzmtb (15. April 2012)

RealTobiTobsen schrieb:


> Wegen dem Knarzen im Rahmen im Wiegetritt oder bei hoher Trittlast wurde schon länger nichts mehr geschrieben. Ist bei mir seit kurzem aufgetreten (Bike ist jetzt 3/4 Jahr alt und hat ca. 2500 km). Die Schrauben sind alle mit Drehmoment angezogen, die Kettenblätter sind auch fest. Mir kommt es so vor als käme das Knarzen aus dem Kurbellager, aber zum Ausbauen fehlt mir leider das passende Werkzeug.



Ich habe mein AMS seit Oktober. Das Knarzen hatte ich relativ schnell und es hat mich Anfang März dann so stark genervt, 
daß ich es zu meinem Händler gebracht habe.
Was soll ich sagen: Tretlager ausgebaut, neu gefettet, wieder zusammengebaut.
Jetzt ist alles gut. 
Mein Händler meint, daß es ein bekanntes Thema ist und somit nichts ungewöhnliches. 
Also ich kann nur empfehlen das Bike deinem Händler zur Nacharbeit hinzustellen.

Viele Grüße
Holzmtb


----------



## chelli (15. April 2012)

Mario1979 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> warum hat das Cube AMS 130 (siehe Bilder) hier im Theard auf Seite 12 vom 5.4.12 um 13:11 eine Verstärkung am Hauptrohr und am Rohr wo die Sattelstütze rein kommt angeschweißt ?
> Die anderen haben das nicht. Ist das vieleicht, weil es 56 RH ist ?



Ja, das ist wie von Rosso schon gesagt nur bei den 22er-Rahmen so, das Teil wird bei Cube meines Wissens nach "Schwalbenschwanz" genannt.


----------



## schoeppi (16. April 2012)

Holzmtb schrieb:


> Ich habe mein AMS seit Oktober. Das Knarzen hatte ich relativ schnell und es hat mich Anfang März dann so stark genervt,
> daß ich es zu meinem Händler gebracht habe.
> Was soll ich sagen: Tretlager ausgebaut, neu gefettet, wieder zusammengebaut.
> Jetzt ist alles gut.
> ...



Naja, wegen einer Arbeit die höchstens 5 Minuten dauert das Bike extra zum Händler schaffen
macht für mich jetzt nicht soviel Sinn.

@RealTobiTobsen: probier auf jeden Fall zuerst das Einsprühen der Gelenke. Das Tretlager ist es meisstens nicht, das ist quasi nur der Auslöser
der Geräusche.


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (17. April 2012)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Naja, wegen einer Arbeit die höchstens 5 Minuten dauert das Bike extra zum Händler schaffen
> macht für mich jetzt nicht soviel Sinn.
> 
> @RealTobiTobsen: probier auf jeden Fall zuerst das Einsprühen der Gelenke. Das Tretlager ist es meisstens nicht, das ist quasi nur der Auslöser
> der Geräusche.




Danke euch allen. Dämpferspray auf die Gelenke hat geholfen. Ich befürchte nur dass das Problem dadurch auf Dauer eher verschlimmert wird, weil sich jetzt da der Staub reinsetzt und die Gelenke immer dreckiger werden. Aber gut, ich werd meine nerven vorerst mit DämpferDeo schonen und ab und an den Hinterbau auseinander nehmen und sauber machen.


----------



## schoeppi (18. April 2012)

RealTobiTobsen schrieb:


> Danke euch allen. Dämpferspray auf die Gelenke hat geholfen. Ich befürchte nur dass das Problem dadurch auf Dauer eher verschlimmert wird, weil sich jetzt da der Staub reinsetzt und die Gelenke immer dreckiger werden.



Nö.
Ich hab das nur einmal machen müssen, irgendwann im Sommer letztes Jahr. Seitdem ist Ruhe.
Und bei regelmässiger Reinigung setzt sich da auch nichts fest.
Ist ja auch gar nicht genug Platz für Dreck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti313 (18. April 2012)

Hat das 130er nicht auch schon ein Press-Fit Tretlager? Das auszubauen und zu fetten ist eher nicht so einfach.


----------



## markus182 (18. April 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> Hat das 130er nicht auch schon ein Press-Fit Tretlager? Das auszubauen und zu fetten ist eher nicht so einfach.



ja, hat es.


----------



## CelticTiger (18. April 2012)

RealTobiTobsen schrieb:


> Danke euch allen. Dämpferspray auf die Gelenke hat geholfen. Ich befürchte nur dass das Problem dadurch auf Dauer eher verschlimmert wird, weil sich jetzt da der Staub reinsetzt und die Gelenke immer dreckiger werden. Aber gut, ich werd meine nerven vorerst mit DämpferDeo schonen und ab und an den Hinterbau auseinander nehmen und sauber machen.



Als ich nach gut 6000km die Hinterbaulager am 2011er Race erstmals wartete, war ich angenehm überrascht: Etwas oberflächlicher Schmutz nur an einem Kettenstrebenlager. Alle anderen waren noch bestens in Schuß und mit einer dünnen weißrötlichen Fettschicht (vermutlich Molycote) bedeckt. Die simple Dichtung scheint also recht effektiv zu sein.

Mit Dämpferspray wäre ich übrigens äußerst vorsichtig, da es langfristig die Lagerfettung anlösen kann!


----------



## schoeppi (18. April 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> Hat das 130er nicht auch schon ein Press-Fit Tretlager? Das auszubauen und zu fetten ist eher nicht so einfach.



Doch.
Wenn nicht völlig verknastert gehen die Lager mithilfe eine Schraubendrehers als Hebelwerkzeug recht gut raus.
Gleiches gilt für das einsetzen.
"Press" bedeutet da eigentlich nur reindrücken.


----------



## basti313 (18. April 2012)

> Wenn nicht völlig verknastert gehen die Lager mithilfe eine Schraubendrehers als Hebelwerkzeug recht gut raus.


Also bei meinem Reaction ging es gar nicht zerstörungsfrei raus 
Rein gehts beim Reaction auch nur mit Schraubstock...häng mal ein montiertes Radl in nen Schraubstock...



> Dämpferspray auf die Gelenke hat geholfen.


Also Brunox? Von außen aufgesprühtes Öl war bei den alten AMS der Garant für verlorene Schrauben. Diese regelmäßig kontrollieren, wenn locker entfetten und mit Schraubensicherung einkleben.


----------



## schoeppi (18. April 2012)

Ob das Brunox oder was anderes ist, darauf kommt es nicht unbedingt an.
Mein Knarzen hab ich mittels eines Universalmittels behoben, war auf Tour und gerade zur Hand.
Hat funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted236847 (21. April 2012)

Meins   bin begeistert


----------



## CelticTiger (21. April 2012)

Gückwunsch und allzeit gute Fahrt! 

Hier gleich der erste sinvolle Tuning-Tip.

Die serienmäßigen Fox-Buchsen an meiner 2011er Race waren unter aller Sau. Seit ich sie gegen die Hubers ausgewechselt habe, ist der (ohnehin schon gute) Hinterbau noch sensibler und feinfühliger.
Die  30.- bis  40.- sind gut angelegt!


----------



## Sebl84 (22. April 2012)

Mario1979 schrieb:


> Meins   bin begeistert



WOW, der Sattel ist mal hoch!


----------



## gzero (23. April 2012)

Hilfe :Hilfe:

Meine hintere Bremsscheibe (beim BREMSEN) klappert und schäppert, das alles zu spät ist,
teilweise richtiges vribieren.

Habe auch schon Bremsbeläge gewechselt (Cube statt Shimao), hilft auch nix.

Hilft es vielleicht eine andere Bremsscheibe zu montieren ?
(Die Shimano XT kostet ca. 40 Euro, aber obs dann besser wird, ist auch keine Garantie.

Kann es sein, das die alte zu locker ist, weiß aber nicht wo man die Festschraubt.
Drehmonment -Schlüssel besitze ich mittlerweilen.
Was kann man sonst noch machen ? 
(Geschliffen wurden die Beläge auch schon).
Der Händler hat mir nur noch angeboten, zusammen mal eine Tour zu fahren.


----------



## basti313 (23. April 2012)

> Hilfe :Hilfe:


Wie wäre es wenn du erstmal vernünftig beschreibst um was es geht? Auf allen Teilen stehen Bezeichnungen und Teilenummern. Diese bitte posten. Außerdem wäre es interessant zu wissen wann welche Geräusche auftreten. Aus deinem Post kann man praktisch nichts rauslesen.



> Ob das Brunox oder was anderes ist, darauf kommt es nicht unbedingt an.


Mir ging es darum raus zu finden was er mit "Dämpferspray" nun wirklich meint.



> Mein Knarzen hab ich mittels eines Universalmittels behoben, war auf Tour und gerade zur Hand.
> Hat funktioniert.


Mag sein. Hat aber nichts mit meiner Warnung zu tun, dass sich dadurch gerne die Schrauben lösen.
Ist halt blöd wenn man da eine verliert und nicht auf nen 100%ig kulanten Radlhändler trifft...dann kostet der Schraubensatz gleich mal 50Euro.


----------



## gzero (23. April 2012)

Die hintere Bremse erzeugt BEIM BREMSEN extrem laute geräusche, so dass der Rahmen teilweise  vibriert. Es wird um so lauter, wenn ich Bergab-Bremse. Wie gesgt, war ja auch schon beim Händler u. der hat die Kanten der Belege etwas abgeschliffen, hat aber nix gebracht.

(Schleifgeräusche sind ja normal, aber wenn sich Wanderer die Ohren in 100 m entfernung zuhalten, da kann doch was nicht stimmen).


----------



## basti313 (23. April 2012)

Und was für Geräusche? Pfeifen, Schaben, Rattern...? Und um welche Bremse geht es denn nun?


----------



## gzero (23. April 2012)

Die hintere Bremse, das hatte ich aber doch geschrieben...

Geräusche schlecht beschreibbar: kein Rattern, mehr ein dumpfes lautes schabern mit etwas Pfeifen...ziemlich übel in den Ohren. Habe das gefühl,
das ganze Fahrrad bebt...hofffe die Beschreibung reicht jetzt, ist echt blöd zu beschreiben.

Mir geht es darum, das das abslout nicht normal ist und ich schon 2mal beim Händler war und langsam auch etwas gernervt bin und enttäuscht von einem neuen Rad. Kleine Schleifgeräusche sind denke ich oft normal. n

Das einzigste was ich noch gemacht habe: Habe die Bremsscheibe etwas leicht beim Fahren mit Spucke angefeuchtet und es war etwas besser, natürlich auch die Bremsleistung. Werde die Woche noch mal fahren und eventuell noch mal neue Bremsbeläge kaufen....und danach vielleicht eine andere Scheibe montieren lassen.


----------



## CelticTiger (23. April 2012)

gzero schrieb:


> Hilfe :Hilfe:
> 
> Meine hintere Bremsscheibe (beim BREMSEN) klappert und schäppert, das alles zu spät ist,
> teilweise richtiges vribieren.
> ...



Shimano XT-Scheiben anpappen und die original Formula Bremsbeläge wieder einbauen. Dann ist Ruhe!
Hat bei mir zumindest bestens funktioniert!


----------



## gzero (23. April 2012)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Shimano XT-Scheiben anpappen und die original Formula Bremsbeläge wieder einbauen. Dann ist Ruhe!
> Hat bei mir zumindest bestens funktioniert!



ok, danke..nur ich habe keine Formular Bremse, sondern eine Shimano SLX,
Habe das Cube AMS 130 Prod Modell 2012.

Über die XT-Bremsscheieben werde ich probieren, wenn es nicht aufhört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (23. April 2012)

gzero schrieb:


> ok, danke..nur ich habe keine Formular Bremse, sondern eine Shimano SLX,
> Habe das Cube AMS 130 Prod Modell 2012.
> 
> Über die XT-Bremsscheieben werde ich probieren, wenn es nicht aufhört.



Sorry, daß war ein Mißverständnis!
Mit den Shimano-Bremsen kenne ich mich nicht aus. Meine Empfehlung gilt lediglich für Formula-Bremsen (R1, The One und RX).

Bevor Du Geld für XT-Scheiben ausgibst, frage besser noch mal nach!

PS: Bitte die Scheiben mangels Drehmomentschlüssels nicht zu fest anziehen! Shimano gibt max. 4Nm an. Ansonsten könntest Du die Gewinde der Bremsscheibenaufnahme beschädigen und dann kann es teuer werden.


----------



## basti313 (23. April 2012)

> Die hintere Bremse, das hatte ich aber doch geschrieben...


Diese Antwort habe ich befürchtet  



> ok, danke..nur ich habe keine Formular Bremse, sondern eine Shimano SLX,
> Habe das Cube AMS 130 Prod Modell 2012.


Da sollte aber keine SLX, sondern die M505 mit einteiligen Bremsscheiben drauf sein.
Wenn dem so ist und es sind Metall-Beläge montiert, dann ist klar das das Lärm macht wie Hölle.

Also noch mal der Ratschlag: Schau was auf den Bremsenteilen drauf steht und poste alle Nummern hier. Inkl. Scheiben und Belägen.

Ansonsten kann es auch daran liegen das sich die Scheibe verwinden muss. Schnellspanner ordentlich fest machen, Kolben mobilisieren, Speichenspannung prüfen.


----------



## Trust2k (23. April 2012)

oder einfach mit Leben, fast alles Bremsscheiben lärmen. Durch Vibrationen, Verwindung etc.

Hab vorne eine 203er Scheibe drauf, die ruhig zu bekommen ist so gut wie unmöglich, hauptsache sie bremst ordentlich 

Ein Mountainbike ist kein Präzisiongerät.


----------



## gzero (24. April 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> Diese Antwort habe ich befürchtet
> 
> 
> Da sollte aber keine SLX, sondern die M505 mit einteiligen Bremsscheiben drauf sein.
> ...



Also: Laut Katalog soll ja eine M505 montiert sein:
Bei mir ist dran: BR-M446 und Scheiben: SM-RT53M


----------



## CelticTiger (25. April 2012)

gzero schrieb:


> Also: Laut Katalog soll ja eine M505 montiert sein:
> Bei mir ist dran: BR-M446 und Scheiben: SM-RT53M



OK, alles klar. Du hast dann die enteiligen Scheiben.
Wenn Ruhe im Karton erwünscht ist, benötigst Du die zweiteiligen XT-Scheiben, die auf den Namen SM-RT73 hören.

Bei dieser Gelegenheit kannst Du Dir noch überlegen, ob Du Dir vorne nicht gleich 203er Scheiben montieren möchtest. Dann bräuchtest Du nur noch einen entsprechenden Postmaountadapter für kleines Geld. Aber vorher bitte nachschauen, ob Rock Shox die Gabel für diese Scheibengröße freigibt!


----------



## basti313 (25. April 2012)

> Bei mir ist dran: BR-M446 und Scheiben: SM-RT53M


Jetzt solltest du noch nach den Bezeichnungen der Beläge schauen. Das MÜSSEN Kunstharzbeläge sein.
Dabei gleich schauen ob die Beläge sauber abgebremst werden.



> Wenn Ruhe im Karton erwünscht ist, benötigst Du die zweiteiligen XT-Scheiben, die auf den Namen SM-RT73 hören.


Unsinn. Auch die normalen Scheiben sind prinzipiell ruhig wenn sie mit den korrekten Belägen gefahren werden. Für das Quietschen am Hinterrad ist selten die Bremse verantwortlich...meistens ist es der Schnellspanner oder das Laufrad.



> Bei dieser Gelegenheit kannst Du Dir noch überlegen, ob Du Dir vorne nicht gleich 203er Scheiben montieren möchtest.


Wozu??? Ich halte überhaupt nichts von diesem Schmarrn mit den 200er Bremsen, die man nur montiert damit man 200er Scheiben hat...am Ende holt er sich so unsinnig das nächste Lärmproblem.


----------



## CelticTiger (25. April 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> Jetzt solltest du noch nach den Bezeichnungen der Beläge schauen. Das MÜSSEN Kunstharzbeläge sein.
> Dabei gleich schauen ob die Beläge sauber abgebremst werden.
> 
> 
> Unsinn. Auch die normalen Scheiben sind prinzipiell ruhig wenn sie mit den korrekten Belägen gefahren werden. Für das Quietschen am Hinterrad ist selten die Bremse verantwortlich...meistens ist es der Schnellspanner oder das Laufrad.



Warum Unsinn? Die zweiteiligen Scheiben bieten eine viel bessere Resonanzabsorption, als die einteiligen. Das ist doch ein ganz simples, physikalisches Prinzip. Unter dieser Voraussetzung kannst Du dann auch problemlos 203er Scheiben fahren.


----------



## KeepBiking (25. April 2012)

Hier mal meine Erfahrung mit Scheibenbremsen:
Am 2012er AMS 150 Race sind serienmäßig Formula The One FR verbaut. Hier kommen auch 2-teilege Scheiben zum Einsatz. Blauer Spider, "schwimmend" gelagert.
Diese Scheiben schrien ohne Ende, bei schnellen Abfahrten genauso wie bei langsamen Abfahrten. Egal ob nass oder trocken. Schier endlose Einstellversuche und "alte" Tricks vom Motorrad bzw. Auto, die Beläge auf der Rückseite schmieren, Beläge aufrauhen und einschleifen, nichts aber auch absolut garnichts hatte hier geholfen. Die Bremse machte Geräusche ohne Ende. Durchmesser vorn und hinten jeweils 180mm. Habe nun diese Bremse inkl. Scheiben zu den Akten gelegt und mir ein Satz 2012er Avid Code R mit jeweils 200 mm Durchmesser angeschafft. Die Scheiben sind die G3, einteilig. Was soll ich Euch sagen: Keinerlei Geräusche, bis auf einen Tag Technikkurs, bei dem die Scheiben richtig heiß wurden. Da haben sie ein wenig geraunzt, aber wirklich dezent. Nachdem sie wieder abgekühlt waren, hörte man nichts mehr. Mein Fazit: Auch einteilige Scheiben in 200mm können lautlos ihre Arbeit verrichten.


----------



## rosso19842 (26. April 2012)

also ich muss auch mal was dazu sagen!!habe die ganze zeit einteilige bremsscheiben gehabt und es hat immer mal geräusche gegeben!!2 teilige xt scheiben haben das eliminiert!ich bin auch der meinung das 2 teilige scheiben einfach besser sind und wenn die geräuche nicht weg sein sollten dann würde ich noch koolstop beläge rein machen und dann ist mit sicherheit ruhe!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti313 (26. April 2012)

> Warum Unsinn? Die zweiteiligen Scheiben bieten eine viel bessere Resonanzabsorption, als die einteiligen.


Das hat mit dem Problem nichts zu tun. Wenn die Bremse beim Bremsen schreit wie ein Schwein auf der Schlachtbank, dann liegt das nicht an windigen Bremsscheiben (die SM-RT53M sind zudem nichtmal windig).
Das liegt entweder an hängenden Kolben, Dreck, dem Zustand der Beläge oder zu wenig angezogenen Verbindungen (Schnellspanner, Lager, Speichen...).


----------



## CelticTiger (26. April 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> Das hat mit dem Problem nichts zu tun. Wenn die Bremse beim Bremsen schreit wie ein Schwein auf der Schlachtbank, dann liegt das nicht an windigen Bremsscheiben (die SM-RT53M sind zudem nichtmal windig).
> Das liegt entweder an hängenden Kolben, Dreck, dem Zustand der Beläge oder zu wenig angezogenen Verbindungen (Schnellspanner, Lager, Speichen...).



Sorry für das Mißverständnis!  Ich habe weiter oben nicht aufmerksam genug nachgelesen.

Die zweiteiligen Scheiben bringen natürlich nur bei unerwünscht hoher Resonanzbildung (Scheibenklingeln), bzw. Resonanzeinkopplung in Rahmen und Laufräder spürbare akustische "Entlastung", sprich Ruhe. 

Wenn die Geräusche direkt auf den Bremsvorgang zurückgehen, dann könnte u.U. auch das dünne Auftragen von Kupferpaste auf die Rückseite(!) der Bremsbeläge etwas Abhilfe schaffen. (Diese Schwingungen können natürlich auch in Rahmen und Laufräder einkoppelt werden, sind jedoch meistens hochfrequenter und daher nicht so deutlich zu vernehmen wie das charakteristische Scheibenklingeln.)


----------



## gzero (26. April 2012)

Bin gestern wieder gefahren u. zufällig an meinen Mechaniker vorbei:
Der sagte gleich, da stimmt was nicht....soll es wieder vorbeibringen.

Seit gestern auch: (ist zwar nicht so tragisch) ist in der vorderen Bremse ein KNACKEN (kein Schleifen) bei der Bremsbewegung zu hören. Stört zwar nicht so, aber auch ungewöhnlich, hoffe es ist nichts kaputt. 
Kennt das jemand oder ist das normal ?  Es ist so als würde man mit den Nußknacker eine Nuß öffnen bei jeder Bremstätigkeit.

Ich weiß, es ist kein PRÄZIONSWERK, aber schon sehr ungewönlich langsam alles.

Ich überlege mir (mal schauen was der Händler spricht) vielleich noch mal zu investieren in eine höherwertige Bremse, ob sich das lohnt ?
Welche Vorschäge hättet Ihr: XT ?? Vielleicht geht ja das teilweise auf KULANZ, das ich dann nur einen gewissen Aufpreis zur höherwertigen Bremse zahlen muss..
Ich will endlich einfach nur BIKEN....


----------



## schoeppi (26. April 2012)

@gzero: ich drücks mal so aus, was Du da gerade erlebst ist RIESENGROSSER MONSTERMIST!!!
Kommt das ungefähr hin?

Fassen wir nochmal zusammen:
Du hast ein ziemlich neues Bike das dauernd irgendwelche Probleme macht.
Der Punkt ist, Du musst damit nicht leben und Du musst das auch nicht beheben.
Bring das Ding zum Händler, der soll sich kümmern, wie auch immer er das Problem bzw. die Probleme löst.

Deine seriemässige Bremse hat weder zu Knacken noch sonstwas, gibts ja wohl nicht.

Aber wenn ein Upgrade auf ne andere Bremse würde ich ne Avid nehmen.

Die allheiligen XT mit ihren zweiteiligen Scheiben sind schonmal übergewichtig, das erwähnt hier nie einer.


----------



## Sentilo (26. April 2012)

KeepBiking schrieb:


> ... 2012er AMS 150 Race ... Formula The One FR ... 2-teilige Scheiben ... Geräusche ohne Ende


 
Hab ich auch alles, aber bei meinem 150er macht die Formua null Geräusche, weder im Trockenen noch bei Nässe. Da schleift auch nix. Einfach eine gelungene Bremse. Allerdings ist die Werkstatt auch sehr fähig ... vielleicht liegt's daran.


----------



## basti313 (26. April 2012)

> Bin gestern wieder gefahren u. zufällig an meinen Mechaniker vorbei:
> Der sagte gleich, da stimmt was nicht....soll es wieder vorbeibringen.


Das klingt doch schon mal gut.



> Welche Vorschäge hättet Ihr: XT ?? Vielleicht geht ja das teilweise auf KULANZ, das ich dann nur einen gewissen Aufpreis zur höherwertigen Bremse zahlen muss..


Lass ihn doch erstmal nochmal basteln und wenn das nichts bringt red mit ihm über eine andere Bremse. Die XT ist sicher nicht schlecht.
Ist halt ne absolute "Sorglosbremse" wie deine eigentlich auch sein sollte. Bei allen anderen wie Formula oder Avid musst halt regelmäßig die Flüssigkeit tauschen. Über Magura will ich hier nicht reden, von dem Laden bin ich mehr als enttäuscht.



> Die allheiligen XT mit ihren zweiteiligen Scheiben sind schonmal übergewichtig, das erwähnt hier nie einer.


Bei in der Bremskraft vergleichbaren Bremsen wie der The One oder der Code sind das 200g...vor allem ist eine The One auch nicht mit den windigen Formula Scheiben fahrbar wenn man keine Slicks drauf hat...ich würde das nicht überbewerten.
Zudem: Schau mal die Preise an. Man kann schon 200g an der Bremse sparen, aber das kostet halt gleich 200Euro mehr wenn man die gleiche Qualität möchte. Eben der übliche Preisunterschied mit 1000g=1000Euro 



> Allerdings ist die Werkstatt auch sehr fähig ... vielleicht liegt's daran.


In der Regel macht die ja nur durch Klingeln auf sich aufmerksam. Das kommt und geht mit der Reifenkombination. Da kann die Werkstatt wenig dafür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KeepBiking (26. April 2012)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Hab ich auch alles, aber bei meinem 150er macht die Formua null Geräusche, weder im Trockenen noch bei Nässe. Da schleift auch nix. Einfach eine gelungene Bremse. Allerdings ist die Werkstatt auch sehr fähig ... vielleicht liegt's daran.


Hi sentilo,
das freut mich für Dich, ehrlich, weil ich mich nämlich schon sehr darüber geärgert habe. Werkstatt und Fahrer schließe ich jetzt einfach mal aus ;-)
Ich gehe mal von einer "Streuung" aus. Ich hätte nix gewechselt und bei einem neuen Bike gleich mal die Bremse getauscht, wenn ich nicht genervt gewesen wäre. Egal ob da Formula, XT oder Avid drauf gestanden hätte.


----------



## schoeppi (27. April 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> Bei in der Bremskraft vergleichbaren Bremsen wie der The One oder der Code sind das 200g...vor allem ist eine The One auch nicht mit den windigen Formula Scheiben fahrbar wenn man keine Slicks drauf hat...ich würde das nicht überbewerten.
> Zudem: Schau mal die Preise an. Man kann schon 200g an der Bremse sparen, aber das kostet halt gleich 200Euro mehr wenn man die gleiche Qualität möchte. Eben der übliche Preisunterschied mit 1000g=1000Euro



Oh nö, nö, nö!!

Die XT ist ja nun keine spezielle AM oder gar Enduro Bremse, das wäre die Saint.
Die ist sicher gut, aber eine Formula RX oder R1X kann das mind. genauso.
Meine RX am 100er bremst wie`d Sau! OHNE Geräusche!
Zudem, wieviel Bremskraft braucht ihr denn?
Speziell jetzt gzero um den es hier gerade geht?

Die sind erheblich leichter als ne XT, und nicht viel teurer, wenn überhaupt.
Ok, die 170 EUR für das Komplettset XT ist schon billig, keine Frage.


----------



## basti313 (27. April 2012)

> Die XT ist ja nun keine spezielle AM oder gar Enduro Bremse, das wäre die Saint.


Das stimmt. Trotzdem ist sie auf dem Niveau der TheOne, beide Bremsen unterscheiden sich nur in der Dosierbarkeit.



> Die ist sicher gut, aber eine Formula RX oder R1X kann das mind. genauso.


Oh jeh...



> Meine RX am 100er bremst wie`d Sau! OHNE Geräusche!


Hab ich dir ja schon mal geschrieben: Ohne Profil auf den Reifen ist die Formula manchmal ruhig. Mit Profil ist sie es niemals.



> Zudem, wieviel Bremskraft braucht ihr denn?


Viel mehr als die R1X oder RX kann.



> Speziell jetzt gzero um den es hier gerade geht?


Und der soll sich wegen den paar Gramm eine Diva wie die Formula ans Rad bauen???


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (27. April 2012)

schoeppi schrieb:


> @gzero: ich drücks mal so aus, was Du da gerade erlebst ist RIESENGROSSER MONSTERMIST!!!
> Kommt das ungefähr hin?
> 
> Bring das Ding zum Händler, der soll sich kümmern, wie auch immer er das Problem bzw. die Probleme löst.
> ...



@gzero: Kann schoppies Statement nur unterstützen! Da hakts irgendwo außergewöhmlich stark. Solltest beim Händler hartnäckig auf Lösung des Problems bestehen. 

Die schwachen (wenn auch lautlosen) Hayes Stroker Ryde an meinem AMS 130 Pro 2011 habe ich übrigens neulich gegen Avid Code R 2012 (200mm/180mm) getauscht. Fazit: brachiale Bremspower, an die ich mich jetzt erst mal noch gewöhnen muss. Vor allem in langsamen treppen/kurven/blockpassagen ist manchmal schon zu viel power da, dafür kann man endlich mal richtig in die Kurven reinsurfen, da das Hinterrad jetzt auch blockiert wenn es das soll. Auf ganz langsamen Passagen habe ich dann hin und wieder auch ein leises Schleifgeräusch in niederer Tonfrequenz, was aber nicht weiter stört. Das Gewicht der Code R stört mich ebenfalls nicht, fahre sowieso eher Enduro Konfiguration.

Wünsche euch ein schönes Bikewochenende bei dem Wetter!


----------



## KeepBiking (27. April 2012)

@RealTobiTobsen,
Glückwunsch zu diesem Wurfanker... 
Hayes zu Code ist irgendwie wie Trabi zu BMW


----------



## widdun (29. April 2012)

Moin, habe ein 2011 130 Team und habe seit kurzem das Problem, dass sich die Steckachse hinten immer löst. Mal nach 10km fahren, mal schon nach 5km ne halbe Umdrehung. Hat noch irgendjemand das Problem? So ganz ungefährlich ist das ja schließlich nicht....


----------



## markus182 (29. April 2012)

Was für ne steckachse ist das denn?


----------



## CelticTiger (29. April 2012)

widdun schrieb:


> Moin, habe ein 2011 130 Team und habe seit kurzem das Problem, dass sich die Steckachse hinten immer löst. Mal nach 10km fahren, mal schon nach 5km ne halbe Umdrehung. Hat noch irgendjemand das Problem? So ganz ungefährlich ist das ja schließlich nicht....



Möglich, daß sich die Schraube, die die Gewindehülse der Steckachse (und auch das Schaltauge, bzw. das Schaltwerk) fixiert, sich gelockert hat.
Aber Vorsicht! Die Schraube, die die Gewindehülse in der Aussparung der Sitzstrebe sichert, nicht wie irre festziehen! Ansonsten kannst Du die ganze Sitzstrebe wegschmeißen, wenn's dumm läuft und die Aussparung reißt.


----------



## widdun (29. April 2012)

Eine von DT Swiss


----------



## cubike (30. April 2012)

Hallo miteinander,

sind die Preisunterschiede zwischen dem normalen AMS 130, dem Pro und dem Race angemessen?

Merkt man die Unterschiede bei 1,90 und 100kg? 

Bevorzugter Einsatz: quer durch den Wald auf Singletrails im nördlichen Franken bzw. Thüringer Wald.

Ich hatte das normale AMS für 1.499,- das WE zum Testen. Fährt sich gut und würde mir vorerst reichen. Nur die Farbe gefällt mir so wenig, dass ich allein deswegen schon mehr Geld ausgeben würde. :-(((( Die Bremsen waren nicht überzeugend.

Bitte Eure Meinung.

Danke und Gruß,
Cubike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (30. April 2012)

cubike schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> sind die Preisunterschiede zwischen dem normalen AMS 130, dem Pro und dem Race angemessen?
> 
> ...



Na klar sind die Preisunterschiede angemessen. Die Rahmen dÃ¼rften zwar alle identisch sein. Der Preisunterschied kommt jedoch in erster Linie durch die Federelemente zustande. Manitou ist da eher im unteren Preissegment angesiedelt. Ein komplettes Fox-Fahrwerk hat eben seinen Preis. 
Allerdings aufpassen: Das neue AMS 130 Race (2012) hat als LaufrÃ¤der die Nachfolger der Sungringle XMB Ryde, mit denen es viel Ãrger gab. Das heiÃt zwar nicht, das der neuen Laufradsatz von Sun ebenfalls Schrott sein muÃ, jedoch wÃ¤re m.E. eine gewisse Distanz und Skepsis angebracht.

Mein Vorschlag: Nach dem AMS 130 Race von 2011 suchen! Das ist jeden Euro wert und mit 12kg obendrein noch recht leicht. Zudem gibt's die sehr guten DT Swiss XPW 1600 OEM-LaufrÃ¤der dazu, die als Naben einen Zwitter aus DT 340/350 und DT 240s mit Zahnscheibenfreilauf besitzen. (Einige besitzen sogar reine DT 240s!)
Mit der Fox Talas und dem Fox RP23 BV kann der ohnehin sehr gute Rahmen, bzw. der ausgekÃ¼gelte Hinterbau erst so richtig zur HÃ¶chstform auflaufen.
Ich fahre dieses ursolide Bike seit Ã¼ber einem Jahr und bin bis heute auÃerordentlich zufrieden. 
Es sollte fÃ¼r unter â¬ 2000.- noch hie und da erhÃ¤ltlich sein. Suchen lohnt sich!


----------



## schoeppi (30. April 2012)

Schön beschrieben! 

Stimmt aber. Das Race ist ein durch und durch stimmig zusammengestelltes Bike
(nicht immer üblich, schon gar nicht bei Cube!) mit einem wirklich guten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Besonders natürlich wenns ein 2011er Schnäppchen ist,
wie meins ja auch war.


----------



## Team Slow Duck (30. April 2012)

cubike schrieb:


> Nur die Farbe gefällt mir so wenig, dass ich allein deswegen schon mehr Geld ausgeben würde. :-(((( Die Bremsen waren nicht überzeugend.



Wenns einem schon optisch nicht gefällt, wird längerfristig wohl auch keine Liebe draus. 

Ansonsten kann man das Bremsenthema auch angehen, wenn einen das Tuningfieber packt.


----------



## cubike (2. Mai 2012)

Hab mir am Montag das AMS 130 Pro mit absenkbarer Sattelstütze (Rock Shox Reverb) gekauft. Das Race war mir dann doch zu teuer. Bekomme das Rad am Samstag.  ))))))


----------



## CelticTiger (2. Mai 2012)

cubike schrieb:


> Hab mir am Montag das AMS 130 Pro mit absenkbarer SattelstÃ¼tze (Rock Shox Reverb) gekauft. Das Race war mir dann doch zu teuer. Bekomme das Rad am Samstag.  ))))))



GlÃ¼ckwunsch und allzeit gute Fahrt! 

Als erste TuningmaÃnahme solltest Du die mieserablen Fox-Gleitlager in den DÃ¤mpferaugen rauswerfen und Iglidur-Gleitlager einsetzen. 
Kostet wenig Geld (ca. â¬ 8.-), bringt aber ein beeindruckendes Aha-Erlebnis!

PS: FÃr alle, die sich fÃ¼r Details interessieren: Ein Cube HÃ¤ndler teilte mir vorgestern mit, daÃ die zweireihigen Miniatur-Kegelrollenlager von KOYO, die in einigen 2011er Modellen in den Hauptlagern zur Anwendung kamen, nicht mehr verbaut werden. (Dabei handelte es sich wohl auch eher um ein bizarres Kuriosum aus Taiwan, wo die Rahmen produziert werden.)
AuÃerdem werden in den neuen DT-Swiss OEM-LaufrÃ¤dern nun ausschlieÃlich DT 350-Naben in Straight Pull Bauweise verbaut.


----------



## basti313 (2. Mai 2012)

> Als erste TuningmaÃnahme solltest Du die mieserablen Fox-Gleitlager in den DÃ¤mpferaugen rauswerfen und Iglidur-Gleitlager einsetzen.
> Kostet wenig Geld (ca. â¬ 8.-), bringt aber ein beeindruckendes Aha-Erlebnis!


Welche hast du denn da verwendet? Innendurchmesser und Breite sind ja verfÃ¼gbar, aber der AuÃendurchmesser ist minimal grÃ¶Ãer.


----------



## CelticTiger (2. Mai 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> Welche hast du denn da verwendet? Innendurchmesser und Breite sind ja verfügbar, aber der Außendurchmesser ist minimal größer.



Die genaue Größe kann ich Dir jetzt nicht nennen, da ich mir komplett neuen Buchsen anfertigen ließ. Der Fahrradhändler wird aber bescheid wissen. 
Wenn Du die Lager direkt bei Igus bestellen möchtest, erfrage die genaue Größe am besten bei Toxoholics.


----------



## basti313 (2. Mai 2012)

Die Größe ist ja "öffentlich zugänglich" mit 12.7mm, 12.7mm und 15mm.
Die 12.7mm sind kein Problem, aber die 15mm Außendurchmesser gibts halt nur etwas größer...

Ich hätte halt gedacht einfach mal die Gleitbuchse zu tauschen und zu schauen was sich tut. Wenn das keinen Erfolg bringt eben die Huber Bushings rein. Denn ehrlich gesagt sehe ich im Moment keinen Grund die fast neuen Buchsen zu tauschen wenn das Problem doch das Gleitlager ist.


----------



## CelticTiger (2. Mai 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> Die Größe ist ja "öffentlich zugänglich" mit 12.7mm, 12.7mm und 15mm.
> Die 12.7mm sind kein Problem, aber die 15mm Außendurchmesser gibts halt nur etwas größer...
> 
> Ich hätte halt gedacht einfach mal die Gleitbuchse zu tauschen und zu schauen was sich tut. Wenn das keinen Erfolg bringt eben die Huber Bushings rein. Denn ehrlich gesagt sehe ich im Moment keinen Grund die fast neuen Buchsen zu tauschen wenn das Problem doch das Gleitlager ist.



Allerdings sind die Buchsen von Stephan Huber etwas vorteilhafter konstruiert, als die originalen Fox-Buchsen. Erstere laufen zum Gleitlager hin konisch zu und reiben, im Gegensatz zu den Fox-Buchsen, nicht am Dämpfer selbst. Außerdem entfällt der Dichtungsring.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti313 (2. Mai 2012)

> Erstere laufen zum Gleitlager hin konisch zu und reiben, im Gegensatz zu den Fox-Buchsen, nicht am Dämpfer selbst.


Nachdem die Buchsen ja im Gleitlager stecken kann ich die Beschreibung "zum Gleitlager hin" nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. Kannst du genauer sagen was du damit meinst?
Der Bereich der im Gleitlager sitzt muss ja maßhaltig sein. Da gibts also nichts konisches. Meinst du den Übergang von inneren zu äußeren Ring? Auf den Fotos sieht da nichts konisch aus.



> und reiben, im Gegensatz zu den Fox-Buchsen, nicht am Dämpfer selbst.


Wie wird das verhindert? Seitlich ist ja die Passgenauigkeit nötig um Spiel zu vermeiden.



> Außerdem entfällt der Dichtungsring.


Warum ist das möglich? Bessere Passgenauigkeit? RockShox hat ja auch keinen Dichtungsring verbaut und praktisch die gleichen Gleitlager.


Ich sehe gerade die Unterschiede anderswo. Die Huber Buchsen sind einfach qualitativ hochwertiger. Sie sind sauber gedreht, also nicht "ausgefranzt" wie die Fox Buchsen (Amis halt...) und schön eloxiert. Das reduziert sicher die Reibung.

Meine Idee wäre es gewesen die Fox Buchsen an den relevanten Stellen, also zum Gleitlager und an der Kante zum Dämpfer schön zu polieren. Das müsste nen ähnlichen Effekt haben und für ein Jahr halten. In nem Jahr schau ich mir das Verschleißbild an und entscheide ob ich die Huber Buchsen kaufe oder nicht.

Das passt dann auch zur mir auferlegten Spardoktrin erst wieder Geld ins Fahrrad zu stecken wenn ich mehr km drauf habe als es gekostet hat.


----------



## CelticTiger (2. Mai 2012)

Sorry! Ich meinte die Hülsen!

Ich habe mal auf die Schnelle ein Photo gemacht, damit deutlich wird, was ich meinte.

Links: Die rote Hülse von Huber

Rechts: Original Fox mit Dichtungsring





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CelticTiger (2. Mai 2012)

Sorry! Ich meinte die Hülsen!

Ich habe mal auf die Schnelle ein Photo gemacht, damit deutlich wird, was ich meinte.

Links: Die rote Hülse von Huber

Rechts: Original Fox mit Dichtungsring





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## basti313 (2. Mai 2012)

Jetzt bin ich schwer verwirrt...
Die von dir rechts gezeigte Buchse schiebst du doch bis zum Bund in das Gleitlager das im Dämpferauge verpresst ist. In der Mitte presst du die M8 Hülse rein.
Der Bund an der rechten Hülse ist genau so breit wie der Spalt zwischen Dämpfer und Rahmen, stellt also die korrekte Einbaubreite her.

Warum ist der Bund bei der Huber Buchse nicht nötig und warum sieht die linke Buchse auf den Foto überhaupt nicht aus wie die hier: http://huber-bushings.com/technik/ausmessen/ gezeigten Buchsen?


----------



## CelticTiger (2. Mai 2012)

Leider bin ich, was ingenieurstechnische Bezeichnungen betrifft, recht inkompetent.  Um mich dennoch mit den technikaffinen Usern hier zu verständigen, nochfolgend nochmals ein Photo. (Wie sagt der Volksmund: Ein Bilde sagt mehr als tausend Worte.  )

Hier die Situation mit eingebauten Hubers an meinem Cube AMS 130 Race (alle Bauteile von 2011):





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Durch die konische Bauform, liegt die Huber-Hülse direkt auf dem Zylindersaum des Iglidur-Lagers auf. 
Die Fox-Hülsen hingegen liegen am Dämpfer rund um das Dämpferauge auf und reiben dort unnötig herum.


----------



## basti313 (2. Mai 2012)

Jetzt verstehe ich das. Das sind dann die 3-teiligen Huber Buchsen, oder? Ich bin von den 2-teiligen ausgegangen. Der Huber zeigt auch fast nur Fotos von den 2-teiligen auf seiner Seite.

Also sind zwei Iglidur Lager verpresst, oder? Von jeder Seite eines mit Zylinderbund, also die Form F hier: http://www.igus.de/iPro/iPro_02_0017_0000_DEde.htm?c=DE&l=de

Jetzt die Frage aller Fragen: Sind die 3-teiligen Buchsen viel besser als die 2-teiligen? Macht es überhaupt Sinn die 2-teiligen zu verbauen?

P.S. Die roten Dämpferbuchsen am AMS 130 Race sind absolut geil. Leider gibts wohl das passende Gelb fürs 150er nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (2. Mai 2012)

Nur die hinteren Buchsen sind bei mir dreiteilig. Die vorderen Buchsen sind, da deutlich kürzer, bzw. schmaler nur zweiteilig ausgeführt. (Bei der Kinematik der Cube AMS' ab 2011 wird ohnehin an der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme nur eine sehr geringe Hebelbewegung ausgeführt.)

Verpresst sind, je Dämpferauge, ein Iglidur vom Type S, also ohne Flansch. Die Breite des Zylindersaums ist hier völlig ausreichend.

Ob die zwei- oder dreiteilige Ausführungen an Deinem Fully optimal ist, wird Dir am besten Herr Huber selbst beantworten können.

Ich bin zumindest außerordentlich zufrieden mit der Mischausführung (vorne zwei-, hinten dreiteilig). 
Es ist absolut nicht nachvollziehbar, warum Cube bei solch einem guten und sensiblen Fahrwerk solche Mistgleitlager von Fox einbaut. Die Iglidur-Lager kosten im Großeinkauf doch nur wenige Cent.

Wenn Huber kein Gelb anbietet, tun die silbernen Buchsen sicherlich auch ihren Dienst. Man sieht sie ja ohnehin kaum, da sie von Oberrohr, vordere Aufnahme und hintere Aufnahme/Umlenkhebel verdeckt werden.


----------



## cubike (2. Mai 2012)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Glückwunsch und allzeit gute Fahrt!
> 
> Herzlichen Dank!
> 
> ...


----------



## KeepBiking (2. Mai 2012)

Hallo Basti,
schau mal im 150er Thread hier nach. Da haben wir Bilder drin und auch gute Beschreibungen.
Habe auch direkt auf Huber gewechselt. Klar machen die Lager keine großen Bewegungen. Vielmehr geht es um das Ansprechverhalten oder besser gesagt um das Losbrechmoment.
Die O-Fox Lager konnte ich von Hand kaum bewegen. Und da waren auch noch harte Stellen dabei. Die Huber's gehen wie Butter.


----------



## CelticTiger (2. Mai 2012)

cubike schrieb:


> CelticTiger schrieb:
> 
> 
> > GlÃ¼ckwunsch und allzeit gute Fahrt!
> ...


----------



## KeepBiking (2. Mai 2012)

Mal ganz einfach ausgedrückt:
Der Hinterbau mit seiner Federung/Dämpfung spricht um ein Vielfaches besser an, weil keine Kräfte durch schlechte Lagerung verloren gehen. (Mit Huber!)
Ist die Reibung (Haftreibung) aufgrund von schlechten Lagern größer, spricht der Dämpfer schlechter an. (Ohne Huber bzw. Original)


----------



## KeepBiking (2. Mai 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> P.S. Die roten Dämpferbuchsen am AMS 130 Race sind absolut geil. Leider gibts wohl das passende Gelb fürs 150er nicht.



Da sind doch 2 "gelbe" dabei. Passen die nicht?
Evtl. macht Dir der Stefan ja auch eine passende Eloxierung. Frag ihn doch einfach mal.


----------



## CelticTiger (2. Mai 2012)

Mal eine andere Frage, die ich bereits Juli letzten Jahres im 150er Thread gestellt habe, aber leider irdenwie unterging:  
Läuft eure Talas auch so unsensibel, bzw. mit einem recht hohen Losbrechmoment?

Nachdem ich mich mit den Originaldichtungen das gesamte Jahr geplagt habe, ließ ich mir dann anläßlich des ersten Service bei Toxo' im Februar die neuen SKF-Dichtungen einbauen, die angeblich das Losbrechmoment deutlich erniedrigen sollen. Leider spüre ich absolut keinen Unterschied. Meine Talas ist bockig wie am ersten Tag. 

Das ist schon kurios: Supersensibler Hinterbau, aber total störrische Frontsuspension.


----------



## basti313 (2. Mai 2012)

> Mal ganz einfach ausgedrückt:
> Der Hinterbau mit seiner Federung/Dämpfung spricht um ein Vielfaches besser an, weil keine Kräfte durch schlechte Lagerung verloren gehen. (Mit Huber!)
> Ist die Reibung (Haftreibung) aufgrund von schlechten Lagern größer, spricht der Dämpfer schlechter an. (Ohne Huber bzw. Original)


Die Ausgangsfrage von mir war ja, ob es da nicht auch erstmal eine Verbesserung ist die Originalbuchsen zu polieren und die Iglidur Lager einzubauen.
Tritt am Dämpferauge denn Verschleiß auf? Sieht man nach längerer Benutzung Einlaufspuren des Bundes der Buchsen am Dämpfer?



> Läuft eure Talas auch so unsensibel, bzw. mit einem recht hohen Losbrechmoment?


 Ich glaube das Losbrechmoment ist der Grund warum Fox keine Lenkerfernbedienung für den Lockout anbietet wie RockShox. Das macht den Lockout völlig unnötig...


----------



## CelticTiger (2. Mai 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> Die Ausgangsfrage von mir war ja, ob es da nicht auch erstmal eine Verbesserung ist die Originalbuchsen zu polieren und die Iglidur Lager einzubauen.
> Tritt am Dämpferauge denn Verschleiß auf? Sieht man nach längerer Benutzung Einlaufspuren des Bundes der Buchsen am Dämpfer?
> .



Bei mir waren nach etwa achtmonatigen Gebrauch der Originalbuchsen leichte Schleifspuren um das Dämpferauge herum zu beobachten.


----------



## KeepBiking (2. Mai 2012)

Hi Basti,
schau Dir das mal bei dem 150er Thread an. Hier hat auch jemand sein O-Lager fotografiert und eingestellt. Sehr deutliche Einlaufspuren zu sehen.
Bei der Gabel nehme ich das Deo von Brunox. Da meine ich einen kleinen positiven Effekt zu spüren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mckunz (2. Mai 2012)

Kann man den Dämpfer am AMS 130 (Fox RP23) einfach so ausbauen oder muss man da irgendwas beachten (Luftdruck verringern oder so)?


----------



## CelticTiger (2. Mai 2012)

Mckunz schrieb:


> Kann man den Dämpfer am AMS 130 (Fox RP23) einfach so ausbauen oder muss man da irgendwas beachten (Luftdruck verringern oder so)?



Nö, nur aufpassen, daß der Umlekhebel nicht gegen das Sattelrohr knallt, wenn Du den Bolzen aus der hinteren Aufnahme ziehst.
Ganz Unglückliche sollen sich dabei schon übel die Finger geklemmt haben. 
Wenn Du es zum ersten Mal machst, am besten ein Pedal abschrauben, Vorbau lockern, Lenker nach innen und das Bike auf die Seite legen.


----------



## Vincy (2. Mai 2012)

Einen dicken Lappen zwischen der Querstrebe und Sitzrohr stecken, dann passiert da auch nichts.


----------



## CelticTiger (2. Mai 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Einen dicken Lappen zwischen der Querstrebe und Sitzrohr stecken, dann passiert da auch nichts.



Ich mag es ja am liebsten immer etwas komplizierter.


----------



## Vincy (2. Mai 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> Die Größe ist ja "öffentlich zugänglich" mit 12.7mm, 12.7mm und 15mm.
> Die 12.7mm sind kein Problem, aber die 15mm Außendurchmesser gibts halt nur etwas größer...
> 
> Ich hätte halt gedacht einfach mal die Gleitbuchse zu tauschen und zu schauen was sich tut. Wenn das keinen Erfolg bringt eben die Huber Bushings rein. Denn ehrlich gesagt sehe ich im Moment keinen Grund die fast neuen Buchsen zu tauschen wenn das Problem doch das Gleitlager ist.


 
Die Igus-Gleitlager kannst du nicht mit den Fox-Buchsen verwenden, haben unterschiedliche Maße. 
Der Unterschied ist zwar "minimal", hat aber zu viel Spiel.

Zum Modelljahr 2013 verwendet Fox dann auch bessere Gleitlager und Buchsen. Ähnlich wie bei Igus/Huber.
Hoffentlich passen die auch für die älteren Modelle, denn die neue Fox Lösung ist besser. Insbesondere die zusätzliche Abdichtung. 
Nur die Demontage der Gleitlager ist dann etwas aufwändiger.


----------



## CelticTiger (3. Mai 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Hoffentlich passen die auch für die älteren Modelle, denn die neue Fox Lösung ist besser. Insbesondere die zusätzliche Abdichtung.



Stichwort Abdichtung bei den Hubers: Du bringst mich da gerade auf einen ganz trivialen Trichter.

Vorher:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Fox-Dichtungen über die Huber-Hülsen ziehen:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Einbauen und festziehen, den Konus etwas fetten, anschließend die Dichtungen über den Hülsenkonus schieben. 

Und so sieht es nun mit Dichtring aus:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sebl84 (7. Mai 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich am 2012er 130 SLT etwas zu kritisieren ? 

Und was bedeutet es für den eher schraubfaulen Fahrer so ein Bike zu bewegen. Wie hoch ist der Aufwand den man neben dem Fahren zu erwarten hat?


----------



## CelticTiger (7. Mai 2012)

Sebl84 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich am 2012er 130 SLT etwas zu kritisieren ?
> 
> Und was bedeutet es für den eher schraubfaulen Fahrer so ein Bike zu bewegen. Wie hoch ist der Aufwand den man neben dem Fahren zu erwarten hat?



Nur die Fox-Lager in den Dämpferaugen (s.o.). Ansonsten machst Du mit diesem Bike nichts verkehrt. Die Laufräder sind klasse!


----------



## basti313 (7. Mai 2012)

> Die Igus-Gleitlager kannst du nicht mit den Fox-Buchsen verwenden, haben unterschiedliche Maße.
> Der Unterschied ist zwar "minimal", hat aber zu viel Spiel.


In welche Richtung passt es denn nicht? Breite und Innendurchmesser sind ja im eingepressten Zustand gleich (1/2 Inch).
Hast du es mit nem noch nicht eingepressten Lager anprobiert?



> Zum Modelljahr 2013 verwendet Fox dann auch bessere Gleitlager und Buchsen. Ähnlich wie bei Igus/Huber.


Ich finde das ist super gelöst. Die Lager mit Bund sehe ich als absolut perfekt an. Damit eliminiert man die Reibungsprobleme an der Seite.

Ich werde mit dem Buchsentausch auf jeden Fall abwarten wie der Preis der neuen Fox Buchsen sein wird.



> Gibt es eigentlich am 2012er 130 SLT etwas zu kritisieren ?
> 
> Und was bedeutet es für den eher schraubfaulen Fahrer so ein Bike zu bewegen. Wie hoch ist der Aufwand den man neben dem Fahren zu erwarten hat?


Das SLT hat eigentlich keine Schwachpunkte. Verglichen mit den anderen AMS hat es einen bei Easton gebauten Laufradsatz, der im Vergleich zu den OEM DT Swiss eine viel höhere Fertigungsqualität aufweist und eine absolute sorglos Bremse.

Klar fällt das übliche Reinigen/Pflegen an, aber schwache Komponenten sind einfach keine vorhanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (7. Mai 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> In welche Richtung passt es denn nicht? Breite und Innendurchmesser sind ja im eingepressten Zustand gleich (1/2 Inch).
> Hast du es mit nem noch nicht eingepressten Lager anprobiert?


 
Der Innendurchmesser beim eingepressten Igus-Gleitlager ist etwas größer als der Außendurchmesser der (Fox)Buchsen/Hülse.
Die Igus-Gleitlager haben andere Toleranzwerte als die DU-Buchsen.
Ein 1/2 Inch ist zwar ein 1/2 Inch, sagt über einer Lagerpassung aber nichts aus!


----------



## gzero (9. Mai 2012)

So, meine Bremsen gehen wieder so einigermaßen...
Nur noch vorne bei  Steilen abfahren noch unangenehm.

Werde mal diese Bremsbelege von swisstop ausprobieren:

Habe ja die BR-M446:
Die 15 müssten doch kompatibel sein, ?
Falls ja, die Metallischen oder Organischen.

http://www.swissstop.ch/Mountain.aspx

Bemerk: von dem WunderCleaner lasse ich lieber mal die Finger, glaube nicht an wunder..
Manche beschmieren auch die Belege auf der Rückseite mit Kupferpalste, auch großes ??

Tuning: Bin am Überlegen, zumindest Vorne irgendwann mal wenn der Weihnachtsmann kommt die Bremse aufzurüsten:
Denke an Avid Elixier. Welche würdet Ihr nehmen ? 7, 9er ? soll schon was gescheites hin.

Bin ja etwas enttäuscht: Hätte mir für 1900 Euro schon eine bessere Bremse gewünscht:
Auf den Bremshebel steht zwar SLX aber unten ist dann nur so eine 446 dran, die als günstige Einstiegsbremse gilt..wahrscheinlich soll nur jeder denken, dass man eine SLX hat. Für ein "Alpentaugliches" Bike schon etwas sparsam....aber neuja..alle müssen sparen.


----------



## KeepBiking (9. Mai 2012)

gzero schrieb:


> So, meine Bremsen gehen wieder so einigermaßen...
> Nur noch vorne bei  Steilen abfahren noch unangenehm.
> 
> Werde mal diese Bremsbelege von swisstop ausprobieren:
> ...



Organische sollen leiser sein, metallische mehr Bremspower haben.




gzero schrieb:


> Bemerk: von dem WunderCleaner lasse ich lieber mal die Finger, glaube nicht an wunder..
> Manche beschmieren auch die Belege auf der Rückseite mit Kupferpalste, auch großes ??



Funktioniert bei KFZ-Bremsen seit Jahrzehnten sehr gut.




gzero schrieb:


> Tuning: Bin am Überlegen, zumindest Vorne irgendwann mal wenn der Weihnachtsmann kommt die Bremse aufzurüsten:
> Denke an Avid Elixier. Welche würdet Ihr nehmen ? 7, 9er ? soll schon was gescheites hin.



Die Code oder Code R



gzero schrieb:


> Bin ja etwas enttäuscht: Hätte mir für 1900 Euro schon eine bessere Bremse gewünscht:
> Auf den Bremshebel steht zwar SLX aber unten ist dann nur so eine 446 dran, die als günstige Einstiegsbremse gilt..wahrscheinlich soll nur jeder denken, dass man eine SLX hat. Für ein "Alpentaugliches" Bike schon etwas sparsam....aber neuja..alle müssen sparen.



Willkommen im Club


----------



## FamalGosner (11. Mai 2012)

Habe mir ein mein AMS Pro vorne und hinten die neue Shimano XT-Bremse dran montiert.
Super Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis und echt gute Bremse! 
Vorne noch eine 203mm Scheibe drauf und meine 90-100kg werden super gebremst


----------



## CelticTiger (11. Mai 2012)

FamalGosner schrieb:


> Habe mir ein mein AMS Pro vorne und hinten die neue Shimano XT-Bremse dran montiert.
> Super Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis und echt gute Bremse!
> Vorne noch eine 203mm Scheibe drauf und meine 90-100kg werden super gebremst



Nur für den Fall, daß die Pfunde im Laufe der Zeit stetig zunehmen sollten: 

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...cheibe-220mm-6-Loch-zweiteilig-mit-rotem.html

Grüße aus Düsseldorf
                                         Celtic Tiger.


----------



## gzero (12. Mai 2012)

FamalGosner schrieb:


> Habe mir ein mein AMS Pro vorne und hinten die neue Shimano XT-Bremse dran montiert.
> Super Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis und echt gute Bremse!
> Vorne noch eine 203mm Scheibe drauf und meine 90-100kg werden super gebremst



Wie ist die XT so? Bremsleistung ? Geräusche ? etc..
War gestern beim Händler, müsste (nur vorne) für die XT ca. 200 Euro mit Einbau und Bremsscheibe rechnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Slow Duck (12. Mai 2012)

Ich hab an mein AMS 150 gleich nach Kauf die XT (785) gebaut - vorne 203 hinten 180 mit den XT-Spyder-Scheiben, aber kein Icetech. Ich selbst bin auch die 90-kg-Klasse. Die Dinger bremsten von Anfang an schon richtig gut, als wären sie schon eingefahren.  Bin auf jeden Fall sehr zufrieden!


----------



## FamalGosner (12. Mai 2012)

Kann sie ebenfalls empfehlen. Hatte selten eine so gute Bremse. Vorher Hayes, Avid und die Standard-Shimano vom 130Pro bei Auslierung. Selten so zufrieden gewesen.
Kann sie nur empfehlen!


----------



## CelticTiger (12. Mai 2012)

Ich konnte mich mit der XT irgendwie noch nie so richtig anfreunden. Ich bevorzuge am Cube AMS die leichte Formula R1. Ich meine, sie läßt sich gegenüber der XT besser dosieren. (Meine letzte XT war allerdings eine 2010er.) Von der Bremsleistung her gesehen, tun sich beide jedoch nichts.  Zudem gefallen mir die Formulas mir ihren schlanken Radialzylinder vom Design her besser.
Aber vermutlich ist das letztendlich alles eine Frage des Geschmacks.
Immerhin habe ich XT Scheiben drauf, da mir die Formula Discs mit ihren lauten Getöse furchtbar auf die Nerven gehen.


----------



## basti313 (12. Mai 2012)

> Ich meine, sie läßt sich gegenüber der XT besser dosieren. (Meine letzte XT war allerdings eine 2010er.) Von der Bremsleistung her gesehen, tun sich beide jedoch nichts.


Du solltest nicht die alte XT mit der neuen vergleichen...da liegen Welten dazwischen. Die neue XT ist bei der Bremskraft auf The One Niveau, das ist ne andere Liga als die R1.



> Auf den Bremshebel steht zwar SLX aber unten ist dann nur so eine 446 dran, die als günstige Einstiegsbremse gilt..wahrscheinlich soll nur jeder denken, dass man eine SLX hat. Für ein "Alpentaugliches" Bike schon etwas sparsam....aber neuja..alle müssen sparen.


Ich weiß nicht was daran schlecht sein soll. Ich bin mit der Bremse tagelang auf schweren Trails unterwegs gewesen ohne Probleme.
Immerhin die beste Bremse die Cube jemals an die günstigen Versionen des AMS schraubte. Sei froh, dass du keine Hayes dran hast.

An deiner Stelle würde ich erstmal fahren, bremsen und schrauben lernen bevor ich über eine andere Bremse nachdenken würde.



> War gestern beim Händler, müsste (nur vorne) für die XT ca. 200 Euro mit Einbau und Bremsscheibe rechnen.


Ich habe ohne Entlüfterset 228Euro für vorne und hinten inkl. Ice Tec Scheiben bezahlt...insofern finde ich die 200Euro zu teuer.


----------



## rosso19842 (13. Mai 2012)

hi

also bei bike-discount kosten die xt bremsen in schwarz 179,95 vo und hi!!
1 shimano xt ice-tec scheibe kostet 37,90!!macht zusammen 255,30!!!
mit ein wenig geschick kannst du die bremsen auch selbst montieren oder lässt sie dir von deinem händler montieren!!ice tec scheiben sind auch um einiges leichter als die normalen!!!


----------



## markus182 (13. Mai 2012)

das entlüftungskit brauchste auch noch...


----------



## rosso19842 (13. Mai 2012)

naja das wird nicht die welt kosten!!auf jedenfall alles weniger als 200euro nur für vorne


----------



## skydog73 (14. Mai 2012)

Huch?!?!?!

Hab mir letzte Woche nen Fiat Punto gekauft (also nen etwas Älteren - aber verdamt gut ausgestattet (el. Fensterheber, Klima, ABS, usw...)) ---
 dummerweise läuft und bremst die Büchse nicht annähernd so toll,wie die nagelneue S-Klasse (hat leichtere Felgen und ne 6-Kolben Festsattelbremse), die gestern meinem Gärtner geliefert wurde...

WAS is an MEINEM Nobelhobel denn nur kaputt(?).......
...und kann ich evtl. bei meinem freundlichen FIAT-Partner noch nachträglich was am Preis machen???

...oder kann ich da auch noch selber was machen, damit es schneller wird und besser bremst???
hatte davor ja keine Infos über die sognannte "Gwalidädsundaschiede"! (vom Gewicht will ich hier nicht reden...)

Bitte um Hilfe!!!

(achso... kosten solls natürlisch nüscht!!!)


Grüsse aus Bärlin,
Matthias
Danke schon mal...


----------



## rothaidhe (14. Mai 2012)

...und sowas um diese Uhrzeit - gratuliere. 

Grüße


----------



## Deleted236847 (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
höhrt man bei euch vorne im 2ten Gang (mittleres Kettenblatt) auch so ein rasseln oder schleifen beim treten ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus182 (14. Mai 2012)

Guck mal, ob der umwerfer richtig eingestellt ist. Hört sich stark danach an, dass die Kette an den Leitblechen schleift.


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (14. Mai 2012)

Das mittlere Kettenblatt bei Dynasys, zumindest bei meiner FC-M552 ist auch ziemlich laut, liegt vielleicht an der Verbundbauweise oder den Kettensteighilfen.
Die Kette rasselt da eben a weng lauter, zumindest, wenn sie neu ist.


----------



## Team Slow Duck (14. Mai 2012)

Nicht nur bei Dynasys - an meinem Hardtail mit dem älteren 9fach-Zeugs wechselte ich die serienmäßíge gruppenlose Kurbel gegen ne XT und da machte das mittlere Ketti auch mehr Geräusch. Ist halt so - teure Dinger klingen anders, ist bei Lamborghini vs. kleinem TDI-Audi auch so.


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (23. Mai 2012)

Soo, hier mal ein Bild meines guten Stückes bei der gestrigen Ausfahrt. Seit vorgestern auch mit RockShox Reverb 2012 untwerwegs. Eine echte Spassmaschine das AMS 130
Da ichs irgendwie nich auf die Reihe bekomme das Bild direkt zu posten, hier der Link.


----------



## KeepBiking (23. Mai 2012)

Hi Tobi,
erstmal Klasse Bild! Super Gegend. Wo in D ist das?
Nimm das nächste Mal einfach den Button mit dem "Berg und Briefmarke". Da dann den Link rein.


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (23. Mai 2012)

Danke Dir. Iss in der Pfalz. Nollenkopf oberhalb von Neustadt Weinstraße. Das "Berg und Briefmarken" Pikto fordert mich auf ne url einzugeben, aber von der Festplatte hochladen geht irgendwie nich.


----------



## KeepBiking (23. Mai 2012)

Nein, die url, von dem Foto in Deinem Album hier im Forum.
Rechtsklick auf dein großes Bild und "url" speichern und dann einsetzen.
Probier es mal aus.
btw. Ist ja gar nicht weit von mir!


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (23. Mai 2012)

Jetzt???


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (23. Mai 2012)

ok, das war wohl etwas zu groß, aber ich habs kapiert. sorry für den spam leute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KeepBiking (23. Mai 2012)

Hoppla, geht doch... Größe kommt von der Auflösung!
Geile Bremse! Vorne 200 und hinten 180? Code R ist einfach ein guter Anker...


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (23. Mai 2012)

ja genau, code r 2012 v200 h 180. Fast schon zu viel Power für das Rad die Dinger. Aber ich habs gern robust ;-) Heut abend gehts wieder raus!!! Ich liebe den Sommer!


----------



## markus182 (23. Mai 2012)

Hast du vr und hr Bremse vertauscht?


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (23. Mai 2012)

Gutes Auge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Motorradfahrer haben die Vorderbremse rechts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@keepbiking: Du hast Deine Leitung für die Reverb ganz gut verlegt wie mir scheint. Iss bei mir noch nich so opti. Hast Du den Dämpfer dafür ausgebaut?


----------



## KeepBiking (23. Mai 2012)

RealTobiTobsen schrieb:


> ja genau, code r 2012 v200 h 180. Fast schon zu viel Power für das Rad die Dinger. Aber ich habs gern robust ;-) Heut abend gehts wieder raus!!! Ich liebe den Sommer!



Du Glücklicher!
Viel Spass dabei!
Ich fahre ebenfalls die Code R mit 200/200.
Einfach ein geniales Teil!

Den Dämpfer habe ich nicht ausbauen müssen. Beim kürzen der Leitung dadurch gezogen.
Aber Dämpfer ausbauen ist ebenfalls kein Problem.
Hatte ich später nochmal beim Einbau der Huber Buchsen gemacht.
Hinten am Oberrohr dann ein Kabelbinder dran und fertig ist die Laube.
Stopp, vorne habe ich noch so einen Jagwire-Clip unter das Oberrohr geklebt.
Sieht aber aus wie Original.


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (23. Mai 2012)

Ach ja die Huber Buchsen.... Wurden hier ja schon mal diskutiert. Hast Du nach dem Einbau eine wesentliche Verbesserung der Dämpfung gehabt? Lohnt es sich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus182 (23. Mai 2012)

Ich hab die auch
Musste nach dem Einbau ca 1bar nachpumpen. Denke das sagt schon alles


----------



## tyler1109 (23. Mai 2012)

Huhu,

warum ist das Cube ams130 slt black,grey und orange eigentlich nirgends lieferbar?
Da hatte ich bei MHW wohl Glück.


----------



## schoeppi (24. Mai 2012)

RealTobiTobsen schrieb:


> Gutes Auge
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh nein!

Linkshänder haben die Vorderradbremse rechts!

Du hast nur falsch montiert. 

Wegen der Huber Buchsen:

könnt ihr mal die genauen Masse posten?


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (24. Mai 2012)

markus182 schrieb:


> Ich hab die auch
> Musste nach dem Einbau ca 1bar nachpumpen. Denke das sagt schon alles



Höhö 

Ja genau, gib doch ma bitte ne genaue Artikelbezeichnung oder nen Link mit den passenden Buchsen.

THX!


----------



## markus182 (24. Mai 2012)

hier ist der Link:
http://huber-bushings.com/

hab die Maße gerade nicht im Kopf (Stefan sollte die aber eig haben).
Kann aber nachher grad nachmessen, wenn ich zuhause bin


----------



## KeepBiking (24. Mai 2012)

Hi,
wg. den Huber Bushings hätte der Stefan schon gerne die abgenommen Maße des jeweiligen Rades. Die Maße der Dämpfer hat er sowieso im Kopf, leider aber nicht von allen Rahmen. Deswegen sollte man ihm die Maße mitgeben (Einbaubreiten).
Auch ich musste mehr Luft auf den Dämpfer geben und meine, der Hinterbau spricht besser an.


----------



## CelticTiger (24. Mai 2012)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Oh nein!
> 
> Linkshänder haben die Vorderradbremse rechts!
> 
> ...




Einbaubreiten: 40mm, bzw. 22,2mm 
Außendurchmesser  der Buchsen: 15,5mm 
Lagerdurchmesser für Fox-Dämpfer: 12,7mm
Bolzendurchmesser: 8mm

Dies sind zumindest die Maße für mein AMS 130 von 2011. Am Rahmen sollte sich nichts geändert haben. Aber vorsichtshalber nochmal ein kurzer Anruf bei Cube!


----------



## staxl783 (1. Juni 2012)

hallo zusammen. hab bei meinem ams 130 pro ein problem und hoffe jemand kann mir helfen. das hintere laufrad hat sich schon drei mal festgesetzt, so dass das laufrad schwergängig lief. steckachse rausgenommen und neu reingesetzt und jetzt läufts wieder nur irgendwie passierts von zeit zu zeit wieder. woran kann das liegen. danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## Vincy (1. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht am Freilauf der HR-Nabe. Die Ringletauben haben nicht grad den besten Ruf.


----------



## Vincy (1. Juni 2012)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Einbaubreiten: 40mm, bzw. 22,2mm
> *Außendurchmesser der Buchsen: 15,5mm *
> Lagerdurchmesser für Fox-Dämpfer: 12,7mm
> Bolzendurchmesser: 8mm


 


*Außendurchmesser der Buchsen: 15,5mm *

*Das sind da 15,08mm (19/32"). *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FamalGosner (1. Juni 2012)

Hat eigentlich hier noch jemand das Problem, dass sich Schrauben vom Hinterbau rausdrehen? Bei mir dreht hat sich die Schraube über dem Drehlager auf der Kettenblattseite schon das 2. mal herausgedreht -.-
Jetzt wirds erstmal mit Schraubenkleber festgeklebt!


----------



## staxl783 (2. Juni 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Vielleicht am Freilauf der HR-Nabe. Die Ringletauben haben nicht grad den besten Ruf.




davon hab ich schon gehört das es nicht die besten sein sollen. nur wenn der freilauf nicht mehr richtig funktioniert, müsste das dann nicht dauerhaft sein? wie gesagt bei 800 km ist es jetzt drei mal vorgekommen. wenns das nächste mal passiert soll der händler was dazu sagen


----------



## CelticTiger (2. Juni 2012)

staxl783 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen. hab bei meinem ams 130 pro ein problem und hoffe jemand kann mir helfen. das hintere laufrad hat sich schon drei mal festgesetzt, so dass das laufrad schwergängig lief. steckachse rausgenommen und neu reingesetzt und jetzt läufts wieder nur irgendwie passierts von zeit zu zeit wieder. woran kann das liegen. danke schonmal im voraus



Versuch bei Deinem Händler mit Verweis auf den permanenten Ärger mit den Cube OEM Sunringles gegen Aufschlagzahlung bessere Laufräder herauszuverhandeln!
Vielleicht sind noch die alten Cube OEMs DT Swiss XP 1600 zu bekommen. Die sind leicht und qualitativ sehr solide. Ansonsten versuche die neuen DT OEMs oder ein paar Mavic Crossrides zu bekommen!


----------



## staxl783 (2. Juni 2012)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Versuch bei Deinem Händler mit Verweis auf den permanenten Ärger mit den Cube OEM Sunringles gegen Aufschlagzahlung bessere Laufräder herauszuverhandeln!
> Vielleicht sind noch die alten Cube OEMs DT Swiss XP 1600 zu bekommen. Die sind leicht und qualitativ sehr solide. Ansonsten versuche die neuen DT OEMs oder ein paar Mavic Crossrides zu bekommen!




jo danke für den tipp. werde nächste woche mal zum händler und mal schauen was so machbar ist und hoffen das es dann auch daran liegt.die steckachse kanns ja auch eigentlich nicht sein


----------



## CelticTiger (2. Juni 2012)

staxl783 schrieb:


> jo danke für den tipp. werde nächste woche mal zum händler und mal schauen was so machbar ist und hoffen das es dann auch daran liegt.die steckachse kanns ja auch eigentlich nicht sein



Berichte uns dann, wie's gelaufen ist!


----------



## JoeCool16 (3. Juni 2012)

FamalGosner schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich hier noch jemand das Problem, dass sich Schrauben vom Hinterbau rausdrehen? Bei mir dreht hat sich die Schraube über dem Drehlager auf der Kettenblattseite schon das 2. mal herausgedreht -.-
> Jetzt wirds erstmal mit Schraubenkleber festgeklebt!



Hallo,
ich hatte das Problem diese Woche auch. Habs erst gemerkt, als das Kettenblatt an der Schraube gestreift hat und nicht mehr rum ging. Ich bin dann am nächsten Tag gleich zu meinem Händler und der hat es mit Schraubenkleber wieder gerichtet. Hoffentlich hält das jetzt. Das blöde ist halt, dass man den Antrieb ausbauen muss, um an die Schraube zu kommen. Das ist auf einer Tour etwas problematisch.

JoeCool16


----------



## FamalGosner (3. Juni 2012)

JoeCool16 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hatte das Problem diese Woche auch. Habs erst gemerkt, als das Kettenblatt an der Schraube gestreift hat und nicht mehr rum ging. Ich bin dann am nächsten Tag gleich zu meinem Händler und der hat es mit Schraubenkleber wieder gerichtet. Hoffentlich hält das jetzt. Das blöde ist halt, dass man den Antrieb ausbauen muss, um an die Schraube zu kommen. Das ist auf einer Tour etwas problematisch.



Ja, das werde ich auch mal machen. Ist aber komischerweise nur diese eine Schraube....
Immerhin war das Kettenblatt im Weg, damit die Schraube nicht komplett verloren ging. Undenkbar was da hätte passieren können...


----------



## Hmmwv (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo, ich überlege mir zusätzlich zum Analog ein AMS 130 zu kaufen für die Wiener MTB Strecken weil mir das Analog dafür teilweise zu wenig dämpft bergab.
Wie ist denn die Meinung zur günstigsten Version?


----------



## CelticTiger (4. Juni 2012)

Hmmwv schrieb:


> Hallo, ich überlege mir zusätzlich zum Analog ein AMS 130 zu kaufen für die Wiener MTB Strecken weil mir das Analog dafür teilweise zu wenig dämpft bergab.
> Wie ist denn die Meinung zur günstigsten Version?



Die Hayes Stroker gehen sehr ruppig zu Werke und lassen sich nicht so gut dosieren, wie z.B. die Formulas. 
Die Sunringle Laufräder sind sehr schwer. Zudem gab es mit dem OEM-Vorgänger XMB Ryde viel Ärger, da die Naben sich sehr schnell verabschiedet hatten.
Besser auf das AMS 130 SL ausweichen. Dieses ist in allen Parts qualitativ hochwertig und besitzt ein vernünftiges Preis-Leistungsverhältnis für ein Rad aus dem Einzelhandel. Ich fahre den Vorgänger von 2011, der in dieser Ausstattungstufe damals noch AMS 130 Race hieß. Jedenfalls habe ich damit seit über 7000km Spaß. Nur die Bremsaufnahme zeigte vor zwei Wochen einen winzigen Haarriß, den ich mit Fluorezenzlösung und UV-Licht verifizieren konnte. Ich habe darauf hin nach wenigen Tage einen komplett neuen Rahmen bekommen. Dieser Fehler scheint aber ein Einzelfall zu sein. Bisher habe ich von diesem Problem bei den neuen AMS Rahmen noch nichts gehört, bzw. gelesen. Daher kann ich das AMS 130 SL guten Gewissens weiter empfehlen.
Ach so, dieses Bike hat mit den DT Swiss 350er Naben den ursoliden Zahnscheibenfreilauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FamalGosner (4. Juni 2012)

am 2012er Modell sind weder Hayes Bremsen, noch Sunringle Laufräder verbaut. Hier setzt Cube jeweils auf Shimano NoName bzw. XT:
http://www.cube.eu/full/pro/ams-130-pro/

Bin mit dem AMS 130 Pro vollstens zufrieden!
Getauscht habe ich die Bremse auf Shimano XT um mehr Bremspower zu haben (>90kg) und eine hydraulische Sattelstütze, des Komforts wegen


----------



## CelticTiger (4. Juni 2012)

FamalGosner schrieb:


> am 2012er Modell sind weder Hayes Bremsen, noch Sunringle Laufräder verbaut. Hier setzt Cube jeweils auf Shimano NoName bzw. XT:
> http://www.cube.eu/full/pro/ams-130-pro/
> 
> Bin mit dem AMS 130 Pro vollstens zufrieden!
> Getauscht habe ich die Bremse auf Shimano XT um mehr Bremspower zu haben (>90kg) und eine hydraulische Sattelstütze, des Komforts wegen



Ich meinte ja auch das günstigste Bike aus der 130er Reihe. Das ist das AMS130.


----------



## FamalGosner (5. Juni 2012)

Ah okay, ich wusste nicht, dass es noch ein AMS ohne irgendeine weitere Bezeichnung gibt! Danke!


----------



## Hmmwv (5. Juni 2012)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Die Hayes Stroker gehen sehr ruppig zu Werke und lassen sich nicht so gut dosieren, wie z.B. die Formulas.


Greifen sie zu wenig gutmütig oder greifen sie zu wenig?


CelticTiger schrieb:


> Die Sunringle Laufräder sind sehr schwer. Zudem gab es mit dem OEM-Vorgänger XMB Ryde viel Ärger, da die Naben sich sehr schnell verabschiedet hatten.
> Besser auf das AMS 130 SL ausweichen.


Da sind wir aber bei ca. 1000 mehr und das wird mir zu viel.


CelticTiger schrieb:


> Dieses ist in allen Parts qualitativ hochwertig und besitzt ein vernünftiges Preis-Leistungsverhältnis für ein Rad aus dem Einzelhandel. Ich fahre den Vorgänger von 2011, der in dieser Ausstattungstufe damals noch AMS 130 Race hieß. Jedenfalls habe ich damit seit über 7000km Spaß. Nur die Bremsaufnahme zeigte vor zwei Wochen einen winzigen Haarriß, den ich mit Fluorezenzlösung und UV-Licht verifizieren konnte. Ich habe darauf hin nach wenigen Tage einen komplett neuen Rahmen bekommen. Dieser Fehler scheint aber ein Einzelfall zu sein. Bisher habe ich von diesem Problem bei den neuen AMS Rahmen noch nichts gehört, bzw. gelesen. Daher kann ich das AMS 130 SL guten Gewissens weiter empfehlen.
> Ach so, dieses Bike hat mit den DT Swiss 350er Naben den ursoliden Zahnscheibenfreilauf.


Was in meinem Fall jedenfalls dazukommst sind ca. 120kg inkl. Camelbak etc.


----------



## CelticTiger (5. Juni 2012)

Die Stroker sind nicht sooo bissig wie die Formulas oder eine Shimano XT, aber sie greifen auf jeden Fall zuverlässig zu. Wenn Du allerdings mit 120kg Kampfgewicht losfährst, solltest Du auf jeden Fall vorne *und* hinten 203er Scheiben montieren! Die Stroker faden am langen Hang auch relativ schnell weg.
Ist eben 'ne günstige Einsteigerbremse.

Ich glaube, Cube gibt für seine Bikes ein zulässiges Systemgewicht von 115kg an oder irre ich mich hier?


----------



## Hmmwv (5. Juni 2012)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Die Stroker sind nicht sooo bissig wie die Formulas oder eine Shimano XT, aber sie greifen auf jeden Fall zuverlässig zu. Wenn Du allerdings mit 120kg Kampfgewicht losfährst, solltest Du auf jeden Fall vorne *und* hinten 203er Scheiben montieren! Die Stroker faden am langen Hang auch relativ schnell weg.
> Ist eben 'ne günstige Einsteigerbremse.
> 
> Ich glaube, Cube gibt für seine Bikes ein zulässiges Systemgewicht von 115kg an oder irre ich mich hier?


Da irrst du nicht.
Mit den Scheiben muss ich sowieso rechnen, hab die vordere Scheibe am Analog auch auf 180mm umgerüstet um in der Stadt schneller zum Stehen zu kommen, jetzt ist wieder ein Stopie möglich.


> Kommt es zu einer Überschreitung des Systemgewichts, ist es ggf. nötig Serienanbauteile (Leichtbauteile) wie
> 
> *Laufradsatz (z.B. Systemlaufradsatz mit reduzierter Speichenanzahl)*
> *Gabel (z.B. Vollkarbon Gabel)*
> ...


http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...mum-body-weight-my-cube-bike-is-approved-for/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## staxl783 (5. Juni 2012)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Berichte uns dann, wie's gelaufen ist!




so, erste stellungnahme vom händler war grade kommen sie wieder wenn das problem wieder auftaucht. da im mom nichts schwergängig läuft können die das nicht feststellen. mach ich auch erstmal, bevor das bike 14 tage weg ist und nichts passiert. neuigkeiten berichte ich dann


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (6. Juni 2012)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Die Stroker sind nicht sooo bissig wie die Formulas oder eine Shimano XT, aber sie greifen auf jeden Fall zuverlässig zu. Wenn Du allerdings mit 120kg Kampfgewicht losfährst, solltest Du auf jeden Fall vorne *und* hinten 203er Scheiben montieren! Die Stroker faden am langen Hang auch relativ schnell weg.
> Ist eben 'ne günstige Einsteigerbremse.
> 
> Ich glaube, Cube gibt für seine Bikes ein zulässiges Systemgewicht von 115kg an oder irre ich mich hier?



Also die  Hayes Stroker Ryde (2011) an meinem AMS Pro (2011) waren alles, nur  nicht bissig. Auch mit SwissStop Belägen keine Verbesserung gehabt.  Schwacher Druckpunkt, fading ohne Ende. Bei längeren Abfahrten waren  immer 2 Finger an der Bremse. Ein Stoppie war nur möglich wenn ich auf  dem lenker gesessen habe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (Bilder folgen ;-)

Seit dem Frühjahr fahr ich Avid Code R 2012. Das sind echte Wurfanker. Die haben nomma 240 öcken gekostet, so dass ich im Prinzip auch direkt ein AMS Team 2011 mit Formuals (und Fox Gabel!) hätte kaufen können. 

@hmmwv: Und die Moral von der Geschicht: Lieber auf gute Komponenten achten, anstatt später teuer nachzurüsten.


----------



## KeepBiking (6. Juni 2012)

Leider bin ich mit den Formulas The One FR an meinem Race auch nicht glücklich geworden. Wie Du weißt, musste/wollte auch ich die Avids nachrüsten.


----------



## CelticTiger (6. Juni 2012)

KeepBiking schrieb:


> Leider bin ich mit den Formulas The One FR an meinem Race auch nicht glücklich geworden. Wie Du weißt, musste/wollte auch ich die Avids nachrüsten.



Was war denn mit den Formulas gewesen?


----------



## basti313 (6. Juni 2012)

> Hallo, ich überlege mir zusätzlich zum Analog ein AMS 130 zu kaufen für die Wiener MTB Strecken weil mir das Analog dafür teilweise zu wenig dämpft bergab.
> Wie ist denn die Meinung zur günstigsten Version?


Der Preisunterschied zum Pro ist mit 400Euro zwar happig, aber jeden Euro wert. Am Pro ist in meinen Augen kein Bauteil das ich nicht uneingeschränkt empfehlen kann:
-die Schaltgruppe ist vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis her top
-die Bremsen wurden von der Bike extra lobend erwähnt und ich war auch begeistert das eine so günstige Bremse so unproblematisch und gut sein kann
-der Alexrims/XT Laufradsatz ist nicht der beste, nicht der leichteste, aber sehr zuverlässig
-Gabel und Dämpfer sind auf ganz hohem Niveau.

Beim "kleinen" AMS 130 sind schrottige Laufräder verbaut, Low-Budget Gabel und Dämpfer und eine Bremse die bei deinem Gewicht eher in der Kategorie Lebensgefährlich einzuordnen ist.

Wenn du 200Euro für ne brauchbare Bremse einrechnest ist der Preisunterschied nicht mehr schlimm.



> Leider bin ich mit den Formulas The One FR an meinem Race auch nicht glücklich geworden. Wie Du weißt, musste/wollte auch ich die Avids nachrüsten.


Vom Regen in die Traufe?


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (6. Juni 2012)

KeepBiking schrieb:


> Leider bin ich mit den Formulas The One FR an meinem Race auch nicht glücklich geworden. Wie Du weißt, musste/wollte auch ich die Avids nachrüsten.



...und das macht Dich sehr sympathisch


----------



## CelticTiger (6. Juni 2012)

Was habt Ihr denn alle gegen die Formulas? Sind doch klasse zu dosierende, giftige und leichte Bremsen. Zudem sehen sie mit ihren schlanken Radialgebern auch noch gut aus.
Wem sie zu viel Getöse machen, der findet mit XT-Scheiben seine liebe Ruhe, ohne das die zuvor erwähnten positiven Eigenschaften geschmälert werden.


----------



## KeepBiking (8. Juni 2012)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Was habt Ihr denn alle gegen die Formulas? Sind doch klasse zu dosierende, giftige und leichte Bremsen. Zudem sehen sie mit ihren schlanken Radialgebern auch noch gut aus.
> Wem sie zu viel Getöse machen, der findet mit XT-Scheiben seine liebe Ruhe, ohne das die zuvor erwähnten positiven Eigenschaften geschmälert werden.



Hi CelticTiger,
ich hatte mein uraltes Univega HT vor ca. 2 Jahren auf die Code R umgerüstet. Dann letztes Jahr das Cube gekauft. Die Bremse war von Anfang an laut, nicht giftig und im Gegensatz zu der Code R hatte ich keinen richtigen Druckpunkt. Ich dachte, das schleift sich ein. Leider nein. Klar hätte ich entlüften können, andere Scheiben montieren usw. Ich war einfach enttäuscht, ein Rad für 2.5 zu kaufen und schreiende, wirklich durch Mark und Bein gehende Bremsen zu haben. Nachjustieren hat leider nichts gebracht. Ich habe sie verkauft und mir einen Satz Code R 2012 inkl. 200er Scheiben zugelegt. Nun habe ich wieder Ruhe, einen sauberen Druckpunkt und wirklich giftige Bremsen bei guter Dosierbarkeit.


----------



## Witzke (10. Juni 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich wende mich mal mit meinem Problem an die eingeschworene AMS-130-Gemeinschaft :
Ich habe mir das AMS 130 SLT Rahmenset ergattert und baue mir nun Stück für Stück mein kleines Traumbike zusammen. Ich will kein Vermögen ausgeben, aber es dürfen durchaus mal Leckerlis dran. Hier mal der aktuelle Stand:







Nun wollte ich die Kurbel montieren: Aerozine Titanium X12-SL-A3 3-fach orange poliert. Aber: Sie schlägt leider auf der linken Seite am Hinterbau an:










So ein Mist...
Jetzt meine Frage: Original ist bei dem Cube eine XT-Kurbel verbaut - wie zum Henker passt die da dran? Ist die Achse etwas länger als die von der Aerozine (wobei die Achse genau rein passt ins Kurbelgehäuse), ist die Aufnahme vom linken Kurbelarm schmaler? Ist der Arm früher und stärker gebogen? Ich kann mir einfach nicht erklären, wie das hier passen kann:






Der Hinterbau stört doch ohne Ende?

Hat vielleicht mal jemand ein Detailbild für mich, auf dem die XT-Kurbel links zu erkennen ist bzw. wie viel Platz da zum Hinterbau ist?! Idealerweise von genau dem 2012er AMS 130 SLT? Ich wär euch echt dankbar - auch für eventuelle Lösungsansätze für die Aerozine-Kurbel... Ich vermute nur, dafür gibt es keinen und ich muss mich wohl oder übel von dem schicken Teil wieder trennen .

Gruß
Anika


----------



## akisu (10. Juni 2012)

siehe anhang

ist allerdings vom 150 sl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Witzke (10. Juni 2012)

Hey!

Besten Dank für das Bild, das sieht doch schon mal etwas filigraner um die Aufnahme rum aus. Also bleibt mir wahrscheinlich gar nix anderes als die XT übrig... Da scheint die Aerozine halt etwas dicker daher zu kommen ...


----------



## Team Slow Duck (11. Juni 2012)

Am AMS 150 pro hab ich auch ne XT-Kurbel dran (die aktuelle 10fach), keine Probleme. Werksmäßig war die 552er ("gruppenlose" Kurbel) verbaut. Schätze, daß jede aktuelle 3x10 und auch 3x9 von Shimpanso geht ...


----------



## Vincy (11. Juni 2012)

Der Markus182 hatte das gleiche Problem mit seinem AMS 130 Team 2011 und einer SLX Kurbel. Er hatte auch einen Rahmenset gekauft.
Da war auch nur noch 1-2mm Platz dazwischen. Er hat dann an der Kurbel innen etwas abgefeilt.
Vielleicht Ungenauigkeiten bei der Rahmenproduktion.


----------



## AcidCB (19. Juni 2012)

Hey Leute, da es keinen genrellen AMS Thread gibt, schreib ich mein Anliegen nun mal zum 130. 


Also ich möchte von Hardtail auf AMS Fully wechseln. Da es mein ersteres Fully wird, bin mir nicht so ganz sicher, für welches ich mich entscheiden soll!?

In die Auswahl fallen:
-AMS 110 PRO 2012
-AMS 130 PRO 2012
-AMS 150 PRO 2012
-Stereo PRO 2012

Streckenprofil: Von Straße über Feldweg auf den Waldweg oder direkt in den Wald, über Stock, Wurzel und Stein.  Also ziemlich gemischt, von allem etwas. Nur, kein Bikepark und keine größeren Sprünge.

Wäre Nett, wenn Ihr mir mal ein paar Vor- und Nachteile der einzelnen Modelle für mich in meiner Situation und für meine Ansprüche nennen könntet. 

Fahrerprofil: 1,80m 78kg


----------



## shrediiiii (19. Juni 2012)

Hi,

ich fahre selbst seit einigen Monaten ein AMS 130 Pro und bin damit rundum zufrieden. Mein Anforderungs- und Fahrerprofil entspricht auch ziemlich genau deinem. Die 150 mm Federweg des 150ers brauche ich nicht unbedingt und die 110 waren mir gefühlt etwas zu wenig. (Das 130 Pro hat übrigens ne 140/120 mm Gabel.)

Du machst sicherlich mit allen Rädern keinen Fehler, auch das Stereo ist bestens geeignet. Der Unterschied zwischen 130er und 150er AMS ist nach dem, was ich hier im Forum gelesen habe, im Alltag nicht sehr groß, ist eher eine Geschmackssache. Viele sagen ja: je mehr Federweg, desto besser.

Also: nicht zu lange rumgrübeln, einfach eines davon kaufen, sind alle super und ab in den Wald damit!


----------



## cubike (19. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
seit ca. 450 km und 6.000 hm fahre ich das AMS 130 Pro und bin damit rundum zufrieden. Der Federweg reicht mir bei 190cm und 98kg locker. Weniger würde ich nicht wollen, mehr brauche ich nicht. Über Wurzeltrails krachen kommt voll gut.  

Kommt auf Deinen geplanten Einsatzzweck an bzw. wohl eher wie er sich entwickelt. Aktuell würde Dir das 130 mE locker reichen.

Die Verstellmöglichkeiten an der Gabel finde ich sehr gut. Hilft bergauf. 

Kann mich dem Vorredner nur anschließen. Kaufen und fahren, anstatt lange vergleichen und grübeln. Viel falsch machen kannst Du fast nicht. Und das "optimale" Rad wird es erst mit der Zeit (absenkbare Sattelstütze, Pedale, .....).

Happy trails
cubike


----------



## Baertram (19. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen! Gehöre zu den Glücklichen die noch eines erwischt haben..ein AMS 130 SL!  20" alles prima, super Rad, sowie es gefertigt wurde, nix zu meckern..auch die so gescholtenen Formula-Bremsen sind bei mir spitze...ohne Geräusche!!! Bin also rundum zufrieden..selbst der Cube-Selle-Italia Sattel X1 (schöne Farbe, passend zum Bike) "passt" mir sehr gut! ... laut meinem Händler sind die beliebtesten Cube 2012 nahezu ausverkauft...einfach irre, wenn man(n) bedenkt was die z. T. kosten!? Viele Grüße und immer viel Spaß


----------



## CelticTiger (19. Juni 2012)

Baertram schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen! GehÃ¶re zu den GlÃ¼cklichen die noch eines erwischt haben..ein AMS 130 SL!  20" alles prima, super Rad, sowie es gefertigt wurde, nix zu meckern..auch die so gescholtenen Formula-Bremsen sind bei mir spitze...ohne GerÃ¤usche!!! Bin also rundum zufrieden..selbst der Cube-Selle-Italia Sattel X1 (schÃ¶ne Farbe, passend zum Bike) "passt" mir sehr gut! ... laut meinem HÃ¤ndler sind die beliebtesten Cube 2012 nahezu ausverkauft...einfach irre, wenn man(n) bedenkt was die z. T. kosten!? Viele GrÃ¼Ãe und immer viel SpaÃ



...und wenn man bedenkt, wie lange man z.B. auf das AMS 130 SL dieses Jahr warten muÃte.  
Ein (regional bekannter) Cube-HÃ¤ndler in Oberhausen sagte mir Januar, daÃ die ersten SL Modelle wohl erst im April eintrÃ¤fen. Wenn sie nun im Juli schon wieder ausverkauft sein sollten, war das ja eine recht kurze Saison.
Mich wÃ¼rden mal die absoluten Verkaufszahlen der etwas hÃ¶herwertigen Modelle ab â¬ 2500.- aufwÃ¤rts interessieren. Kann es sein, daÃ das Angebot die Nachfrage nicht zu 100% deckt oder ist das nur eine geschickt in Szene gesetzte Legende, sprich ein Marketingtrick von Cube?

Ãbrigens, den ausstattungstechnischen VorlÃ¤ufer des 2012er SL, das 2011er Race, konnte ich mir im Vorjahr bereits im Januar sichern.


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (19. Juni 2012)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> ...Kann es sein, daß das Angebot die Nachfrage nicht zu 100% deckt oder ist das nur eine geschickt in Szene gesetzte Legende, sprich ein Marketingtrick von Cube?...


Mein Händler hat mal gemeint, dass Cube teils extra nur "begrenzt" produziert, so dass die sichergehen können, alles loszuwerden und nicht mit großartigen Rabatten um sich schlagen müssen.

Ist ja nicht nur im hochwertigen MTB-Bereich so, dass die Modelle extrem schnell aus sind. Auch z.B. im Tourenradbereich gibt es jedes Jahr Modelle (z.B. SL Cross Race letztes Jahr), die in bestimmen Rahmengrößen im Februar (!) des Modelljahres ausverkauft sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KeepBiking (19. Juni 2012)

Händler, die ein bestimmtes Modell nicht vorgeordert hatten, haben ebenfalls in die Röhre geguckt!
Wollte mein 150er Race Anfang Dezember 2011 bestellen. Nach Rücksprache mit Cube hätte mein Händler im Dorf nur eins bekommen, wenn ein anderer Händler sein Kontigent nicht abgerufen hätte. Ergo --> auf Vororder gefertigt.


----------



## FamalGosner (19. Juni 2012)

Denke, da wird vorher festgelegt, wie viel produziert werden und nur die werden dann gemacht. Wer zu spät bestellt, hat dann quasi Pech.

Anderes Beispiel:
Radon Slide 9.0 in freaky green war innerhalb der ersten paar Wochen restlos ausverkauft. Da sparen sie sich wirklich die Angebotsmacherei im Winter und Frühling des kommenden Jahres. Andererseits verlieren sie auch Kunden, die dann zu anderen Marken wechseln, aber vermutlich ist das halb so wild.


----------



## CelticTiger (19. Juni 2012)

FamalGosner schrieb:


> Denke, da wird vorher festgelegt, wie viel produziert werden und nur die werden dann gemacht. Wer zu spät bestellt, hat dann quasi Pech.
> 
> Anderes Beispiel:
> Radon Slide 9.0 in freaky green war innerhalb der ersten paar Wochen restlos ausverkauft. Da sparen sie sich wirklich die Angebotsmacherei im Winter und Frühling des kommenden Jahres. Andererseits verlieren sie auch Kunden, die dann zu anderen Marken wechseln, aber vermutlich ist das halb so wild.



Das hört sich irgendwie alles nach fundamentaler Planwirtschaft an. Oder frei nach Erich Honnecker:

Cube und Radon in ihrem Lauf, halten weder Kunden, noch Rahmenhersteller auf.


----------



## cubike (19. Juni 2012)

Plan sehr wohl, aber sicher keine Planwirtschaft! Cube hatte im Jahr 2010 einen richtig satten Gewinn, der scheinbar auch in D versteuert wurde.

Überproduktion und veraltete Modelle auf Lager fressen den Unternehmen Liquidität und Gewinn weg. Alte Bikes lassen sich nur mit hohen Rabatten verkaufen und damit versaut man sich den Namen und die Preise. Der Kunde kauft nicht mehr im "Winter", sondern erst im Frühjahr/Sommer das mit dickem Rabatt versehene Vorjahresmodell.

Früher oder später führt das alles zusammen in die Insolvenz. Damit ist keinem gedient. Schließlich hängen an einem Unternehmen wie Cube direkt und indirekt eine ganze Menge Haushaltseinkommen. 

Ich kauf mir gleich noch ein Cube.  
Zurück zum Thema: kauf Dir auch ein Cube. Die sind echt gut.


----------



## KeepBiking (19. Juni 2012)

Hat er doch! ein 130 Race aus 2011


----------



## schoeppi (20. Juni 2012)

@acidCB:

das ist aber ne lange Liste! 

Eins vorweg, das Stereo ist was ganz anderes als die AMS, auch als das 150er.
Die AMS sind im Prinzip Cross-Country Bikes (steht auch drauf ) mit zum Teil deutlich mehr Federweg. 
Das Stereo fällt mehr in die Kategorie All-Mountain, an der Grenze zum Enduro.
Will heissen, mit den AMS kommst Du den Berg besser hoch, mit dem Stereo besser runter.
Wie gut du mit den AMS den Berg runter kommst hängt nun vom Federweg ab, je mehr desto lustig.
Aber prinzipiell fahren sie sich sehr ähnlich, ist also eine Frage des perönlichen Gustos
ob 110, 130 oder 150.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akisu (20. Juni 2012)

laut cube ist mein ams für alpencross und all mountain gedacht:


> Viergelenker mit ausgewogen-sportlicher Geometrie  und klassischem Erscheinungsbild für  Fahrer beim Alpencross oder bei  All Mountain-Touren, bei denen etwas mehr Federweg benötigt wird. Dank  efficient ride control stehen 150mm vollaktiver Federweg zur Verfügung.


cross country steht nirgends auf meinem rad


----------



## FamalGosner (20. Juni 2012)

Auf dem Rahmen selbst steht auch "all mountain configuration"


----------



## akisu (20. Juni 2012)

wo denn?


----------



## FamalGosner (20. Juni 2012)

Auf dem Oberohr vor dem Lenker. Zumindest bei den 2012er Modellen. Habe nach einem Bild im Internet gesucht, aber bin nicht fündig geworden. Vielleicht schieße ich später mal eins. Wobei soo interessant ist das jetzt eigentlich auch nicht


----------



## Baertram (20. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen! Mal ne Frage zu dem am AMS 130 SL (2012) montierten Formula Bremsen ..welche bei mir einwandfrei funktionieren (auch ohne Geräusche): Wer hat schon Erfhahrungen mit Bremsbelägen für die Formulas gemacht? Welche sind die besten... die Originalen..die von SwissStop..BBB... KoolStop..oder gar die von Cube (in rot und blau)?  Grüße


----------



## akisu (20. Juni 2012)

ah da. aber ganz schön klein


----------



## AcidCB (20. Juni 2012)

@ schoeppi, cubike, schrediiiii

Vielen Dank  für die Auskunft, dann werde ich mir wohl das AMS 130 PRO kaufen, da es ziemlich ausgewogen und vielseitig einsätzbar klingt!  Man muss vllt noch dazu sagen, das ich einen eher defensiven Fahrstil an den Tag lege. Und das Stereo PRO hab ich mal mit einbezogen, da es mit im Budget liegt.  


Nur was mir neu ist, man kann die Federgabel verstellen? Also den Federweg!? Ist das aufwendig, bzw. kann das eventuell sogar nur ein Händler oder geht das auch mal schnell zwischen durch?^^

Ist bei diesem AMS Modell eine Pumpe für Federelemente dabei oder muss man die extra kaufen? (Würde sie dann gleich mitbestellen, deshalb die Frage)


----------



## FamalGosner (20. Juni 2012)

Den Federweg verstellst du über ein Drehregler am linken Standrohr. Geht einfach und werkzeuglos. Vergleichbar mit einem Lockout.
Gable-/Dämpferpumpe ist nicht dabei, am Besten eine mit Ablassventil kaufen. Damit kann man den Druck wunderbar dosiert ablassen 

Viel Spaß bei den ersten Fahrten! Der Fahrstil wird sich mit dem Radl dann sicherlich auch ein wenig ändern


----------



## akisu (20. Juni 2012)

in deinem fall kannst du zwischen 120 und 140mm wählen. das geht über einen schalter direkt an der gabel. du solltest dafür absteigen.


----------



## FamalGosner (20. Juni 2012)

akisu schrieb:


> in deinem fall kannst du zwischen 120 und 140mm wählen. das geht über einen schalter direkt an der gabel. du solltest dafür absteigen.



Das geht doch sogar während der Fahrt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akisu (20. Juni 2012)

sie kommt aber nicht unbedingt von alleine wieder raus:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=362727


----------



## schoeppi (20. Juni 2012)

Auf meinem 2011er Race steht da Cross-Country Configuration, und das ist auch gut so! 

Beim Pro 2012 ist aber ne Revelation 2 Step drin, die hat 150 mm, nicht 140.


----------



## Cubedriver66 (20. Juni 2012)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Auf meinem 2011er Race steht da Cross-Country Configuration, und das ist auch gut so!
> 
> Beim Pro 2012 ist aber ne Revelation 2 Step drin, die hat 150 mm, nicht 140.


 
Auf dem Oberrohr meines 2011er Team steht All Mountain Configuration, allerdings seh ich es auch eher im Bereich CC. Wohl über die Fox Forke zwischen 110 und 150 verstellbar (auch während der Fahrt), aber im Grunde nutz ich dauerhaft die 130er-Stellung.

Hab auch die Formula Bremse (RX) und find die klasse. Qietscht zwar im Wiegetritt leicht, immerhin bin ich in der 0,1 Tonner-Klasse, aber sie bremst klasse, auch im Vergleich zu diversen Magura-Stoppern.


----------



## AcidCB (20. Juni 2012)

Okay das klingt ja echt gut mit der Gabel!  ABER merkt man den Unterschied zwischen 120 und 140mm überhaupt so extrem, das es sich lohnt umzuschalten? 

Und rein Interesse halber, was, bzw. kann man am hinteren Dämpfer auch etwas ein-/verstellen? Zug oder Druck z.b.!? Wobei der Druck wohl mit dem Luftdruck reguliert wird oder?


----------



## FamalGosner (20. Juni 2012)

Bergauf ist ein tiefes Cockpit angenehmer, da das Vorderrad nicht so schnell nach oben kommt. Bergab empfehle ich auf jeden Fall den vollen Federweg 

Der Dämpfer wird zum einen durch den Druck geregelt und es gibt auch noch einen Lockout, den man in 3 Stufen verstellen kann. Nennt sich ProPedal, damit der Hinterbau nicht zu viel Kraft schluckt beim Treten.


----------



## Cubedriver66 (20. Juni 2012)

FamalGosner schrieb:


> Bergauf ist ein tiefes Cockpit angenehmer, da das Vorderrad nicht so schnell nach oben kommt. Bergab empfehle ich auf jeden Fall den vollen Federweg
> 
> Der Dämpfer wird zum einen durch den Druck geregelt und es gibt auch noch einen Lockout, den man in 3 Stufen verstellen kann. Nennt sich ProPedal, damit der Hinterbau nicht zu viel Kraft schluckt beim Treten.


 
Grundsätzlich stimmt sicher die Aussage zu einem tiefen Cockpit, wobei da sooo viele Faktoren einbezogen werden müssten, wie z.B. Länge des Oberrohres, Vorbaulänge und -winkel, Sitzposition. Bergab stimmt aber meines Erachtens nach die Aussage: "Mehr kann mehr."


----------



## CelticTiger (20. Juni 2012)

FamalGosner schrieb:


> Bergauf ist ein tiefes Cockpit angenehmer, da das Vorderrad nicht so schnell nach oben kommt. Bergab empfehle ich auf jeden Fall den vollen Federweg
> 
> Der Dämpfer wird zum einen durch den Druck geregelt und es gibt auch noch einen Lockout, den man in 3 Stufen verstellen kann. Nennt sich ProPedal, damit der Hinterbau nicht zu viel Kraft schluckt beim Treten.



Ergänzend sei noch hinzugefügt, daß sich der Lenkwinkel durch die Travel-Verstellung um bis zu 3° verändert. 
Wenn z.B. auf langen Touren nach 100km die Arme immer länger werden, schafft die Einstellung 150mm eine angenehme Abhilfe.
Ich finde sowieso, daß die original Vorbauten viel zu lang sind. Damit man sich nicht auf einer Streckbank wähnt, habe ich mir einen 70mm mit 18° Winkel von "3M" angeschraubt. Damit fährt man deutlich angenehmer.


----------



## FamalGosner (20. Juni 2012)

Hängt auch ganz stark von der Sitzposition ab. Ist an für sich auch eine Geschmacksfrage


----------



## CelticTiger (20. Juni 2012)

Eigentlich sollte man so sitzen, daß die Kniescheibe bei rechter Pedalstellung auf 3 Uhr mit der Pedalachse auf der Lotgeraden liegt. Dies ist sozusagen die Grundeinstellung für den Sattel. 
Unabhängig vom Sitzwinkel sollte sich die Wirbelsäule auf langen Strecken leicht S-förmig krümmen. 
Jeder hat natürlich seine individuelle Haltung, zumal diese sich je nach Art der jeweiligen  Bike-Anwendung (Race, Downhill) auch oft ändert. Das macht ja gerade ein Allmountain Bike aus. Eine feine Sache ist dabei eine variable Sattelstütze, wie sie von Rock Shox, Kind Shock (KS) und neuerding auch von Fox angeboten wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcidCB (20. Juni 2012)

Was noch zum Dämpfer fragen wollte, kann man den Lock Out während der Fahrt betätigen oder muss man dazu anhalten?


----------



## FamalGosner (20. Juni 2012)

Geht während der Fahrt. Ist ein Hebel unter dem Oberrohr und leicht zu betätigen. Würde es nur vor dem Trail machen, da du eine Hand vom Lenker nehmen musst


----------



## CelticTiger (20. Juni 2012)

AcidCB schrieb:


> Was noch zum Dämpfer fragen wollte, kann man den Lock Out während der Fahrt betätigen oder muss man dazu anhalten?



Fox empfiehlt offiziell, vor der Umstellung auf Plattform abzusteigen. Wegen der gelungenen Kinematik des Hinterbaus benötigt man diese aber so gut wie nie.

 Hat der neue RP 23 BV mittlerweile ein Lock Out?


----------



## FamalGosner (20. Juni 2012)

Echt? Okay, also das wäre mir neu. Wenn man die Plattformstufe selbst einstellen will, dann muss man absteigen, aber bei der Wahl, ob Dämpfer offen oder geschlossen doch nicht?! Hast du eine Quelle dafür?


----------



## CelticTiger (20. Juni 2012)

FamalGosner schrieb:


> Echt? Okay, also das wäre mir neu. Wenn man die Plattformstufe selbst einstellen will, dann muss man absteigen, aber bei der Wahl, ob Dämpfer offen oder geschlossen doch nicht?! Hast du eine Quelle dafür?



Steht zumindest in der Bedienungsanleitung und wird durch gelbe Unterlegung besonders herausgestellt:

http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/010/ger/index.html

Links im Inhaltsverzeichnis nacheinander "Dämpfer", "Float" und "RP23" anklicken. Steht dann im Kapitel "Pro Pedal".

Ich meine allerdings die Plattformfunktion, bei Fox "Pro Pedal" genannt. Ein Lock Out hat der RP23 leider nicht.


----------



## ReactionGTC (20. Juni 2012)

Hier noch ein Link zur Cube Website dann das PDF Dokument Fox AMS

www.cube.eu/service/bedienungsanleitungen/

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FamalGosner (20. Juni 2012)

Okay, dann habe ich das falsch verstanden. Einen Lockout hat er nicht, aber wenn man das ProPedal auf Stufe 3 stellt, dann wippt fast gar nichts mehr. Härtere Schläge werden trotzdem noch gedämpft.

@CelticTiger: Danke für den Link!


CelticTiger schrieb:


> Steht zumindest in der Bedienungsanleitung und wird durch gelbe Unterlegung besonders herausgestellt:


Das bezieht sich jedoch nur auf die ProPedal Einstellung, sprich Stufe 1-3. Das ist sowieso recht fummelig, das geht fast gar nicht vor der Fahrt  Die Entscheidung, ob ProPedal oder offen, kann man jedoch auch während der Fahrt treffen, ansonsten wäre es ja ziemlich unsinnig, wer steigt denn schon gerne ab


----------



## CelticTiger (20. Juni 2012)

FamalGosner schrieb:


> Okay, dann habe ich das falsch verstanden. Einen Lockout hat er nicht, aber wenn man das ProPedal auf Stufe 3 stellt, dann wippt fast gar nichts mehr. Härtere Schläge werden trotzdem noch gedämpft.
> 
> @CelticTiger: Danke für den Link!



Bei mir wippt der Hinterbau auch ohne Plattform so gut wie überhaupt nicht. Gabel auf Lock Out und man kann fast ohne Schaukeln pedalieren.


----------



## CelticTiger (20. Juni 2012)

FamalGosner schrieb:


> Das bezieht sich jedoch nur auf die ProPedal Einstellung, sprich Stufe 1-3. Das ist sowieso recht fummelig, das geht fast gar nicht vor der Fahrt  Die Entscheidung, ob ProPedal oder offen, kann man jedoch auch während der Fahrt treffen, ansonsten wäre es ja ziemlich unsinnig, wer steigt denn schon gerne ab



Stimmt, zwischen "Hebel" und "Knopf "besteht schon ein Unterschied.  Sorry, da habe ich einfach den Text nicht aufmerksam genug gelesen!


----------



## Kosta88 (20. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute,

Da ich hier lauta Profis im Bereich Cube AMS 130 sehe und da ich vor einer Entscheidung stehe mir ein neues Rad zu kaufen, wollte ich eure Meinung bitten.

Habe mir heute ein AMS 130 (kein Race, Pro, oder sonstwas, die niedrigste Version halt, 1400â¬) angeschaut und bisschen ausprobiert (ausgiebiges Testen mache ich noch, war nicht richtig angezogen).

Da ich fÃ¼r Cube bis heute eigentlich nichts gehÃ¶rt habe, und bis jetzt ein altes Hardrock von Specialized aus 1995 hatte, wollte mir gerade ein gutes aber kein Ã¼ber-drÃ¼ber MTB kaufen. Fully mit 26ern und ein bisschen hochwertiger (zB. Luftfederung, 180er Bremsen usw...).

Kann man den Cube AMS 130 durchaus empfehlen? Ich fahre eben Strassen sowohl auch Wanderwege/Singletrails, aber eher leichtere Versionen (Wurzeln, kleine Steine), also ohne grossartigen Steinen oder BÃ¤umen am Weg (bei sowas steige ich meistens ab, weil bis jetzt auch das nicht wirklich ging) - was auf mich zukommt, kann ich kaum sagen. Bin ich mit diesen Rad gut bedient, mindestens fÃ¼r etliche weitere Jahre (10+), sollte sich meine Fahrweise nicht gravierend Ã¤ndern?


----------



## CelticTiger (20. Juni 2012)

Kosta88 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Da ich hier lauta Profis im Bereich Cube AMS 130 sehe und da ich vor einer Entscheidung stehe mir ein neues Rad zu kaufen, wollte ich eure Meinung bitten.
> 
> ...



Ich finde die Ausstattung beim AMS 130 nicht gelungen: Ruppige Bremsen, die am Hang schnell wegfaden, schwere LaufrÃ¤der, mit deren VorgÃ¤nger (XMB Ryde) es viel Ãrger gab, gruppenlose Shimano Komponenten. Da reiÃt der gute Rahmen auch nicht mehr viel raus. 
Ich denke, fÃ¼r â¬ 1500.- bekommst Du z.B. bei Radon weitaus mehr fÃ¼r's Geld. Leider ist das Slide 5.0 aber nur noch in zwei GrÃ¶Ãen erhÃ¤ltlich.
Bei den Cube AMS Fullys stimmt das Preis-LeistungsverhÃ¤ltnis erst ab etwa â¬ 2000.-


----------



## Kosta88 (20. Juni 2012)

Und die Pro Version? Ist diese schon mal besser? Sind andere Bremsen, Federung rear von Fox und vorne Rock Shox.


----------



## CelticTiger (20. Juni 2012)

Kosta88 schrieb:


> Und die Pro Version? Ist diese schon mal besser? Sind andere Bremsen, Federung rear von Fox und vorne Rock Shox.



Geht, meiner Meinung nach, schon eher in Ordnung. Zu bemängeln wäre hier die gruppenlose Kurbelgarnitur. SLX hätte es schon sein können.


----------



## Kosta88 (20. Juni 2012)

Ah komm, warum gruppenlos?


----------



## FamalGosner (20. Juni 2012)

Weder XT, noch SLX, noch nicht mal Deore. Ist quasi die Stufe "unter" Deore.
Sie erfüllt ihren Zweck trotzdem ist halt schwerer als die Gruppenkurbeln.


----------



## Kosta88 (20. Juni 2012)

D.h. ich könnte irgendwannmal auf SLX problemlos upgraden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FamalGosner (20. Juni 2012)

Ja klar, die Kurbel muss nur den Hollowtech-Standard erfüllen, damit er ins Lager passt. Diese sind leider auch gepresst und nur mit viel Arbeit zu wechseln.


----------



## CelticTiger (20. Juni 2012)

Hier gibt es bei anderen Anbietern nunmal mehr für's Geld. Ich meine, im Jahre 2012 muß der Fachhandel so langsam beginnen, die Konkurenz mit den Internetanbietern aufzunehmen.
Aber immerhin bekommst Du ein mit dem Pro bereits ein geniales Fahrwerk. Die Kurbelgarnitur wird auch ein paar Jahre halten. Aber das macht sich nunmal unterm Strich alles beim Gewicht bemerkbar. 
Wenn Du mal ein 12kg Fully mit leichten Laufrädern gefahren hast, wirst Du den Unterschied bemerken.


----------



## Kosta88 (20. Juni 2012)

Ich verstehe warum sie auf solchen BlÃ¶dsinnen sparen, das Ding kostet nichtmal 100â¬...


----------



## Kosta88 (20. Juni 2012)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Hier gibt es bei anderen Anbietern nunmal mehr für's Geld. Ich meine im Jahre 2012 muß der Fachhandel so langsam beginnen, mit den Internetanbietern die Konkurenz aufzunehmen.



Tut's leider nicht. Internetpreise sind den Handelpreisen ziemlich gleich, mindestens hier. Sogar bekomme ich im Handel teilweise niedrigere Preise...

Zb. ich hätte für den AMS 130 1400 bezahlt, Internet 1500.


----------



## CelticTiger (20. Juni 2012)

Kosta88 schrieb:


> Tut's leider nicht. Internetpreise sind den Handelpreisen ziemlich gleich, mindestens hier. Sogar bekomme ich im Handel teilweise niedrigere Preise...
> 
> Zb. ich hätte für den AMS 130 1400 bezahlt, Internet 1500.



Ich meinte mit Internetanbieter jetzt die Direktanbieter, wie Radon, Canyon, etc., die durch den Direktvertrieb die Händlermargen sparen und somit in der Regel eine bessere Ausstattung für's gleiche Geld bieten können.


----------



## Kosta88 (20. Juni 2012)

Wäre KTM auch so ein Beispiel? Weil die sind in Österreich recht günstig, bieten aber recht gute Komponenten.


----------



## CelticTiger (20. Juni 2012)

Kosta88 schrieb:


> Wäre KTM auch so ein Beispiel? Weil die sind in Österreich recht günstig, bieten aber recht gute Komponenten.



Zu KTM kann ich, mangels eigener Erfahrung, leider nichts sagen. Bin ich noch nicht gefahren.


----------



## Kosta88 (20. Juni 2012)

Das meine ich nicht... KTM schreibt auf seiner Webseite daß die direkt in Österreich angeblich produzieren und kannst die Räder direkt beim KTM kaufen, wenn ich das richtig verstehe.


----------



## CelticTiger (20. Juni 2012)

Kosta88 schrieb:


> Das meine ich nicht... KTM schreibt auf seiner Webseite daß die direkt in Österreich angeblich produzieren und kannst die Räder direkt beim KTM kaufen, wenn ich das richtig verstehe.


  Füge mal bitte den entsprechenden Link hinzu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kosta88 (20. Juni 2012)

Ein Lycan 4.0 (vergleichbar mit AMS 130) oder Lycan 3.0 (vergleichbar mit AMS 130 Pro):
http://www.ktm-bikes.at/mountain/tour/full-suspension-alu/Lycan3.0.php?lang=EN Kostenpunkt ca. 1300â¬ (AMS 130 1400â¬)

http://www.ktm-bikes.at/mountain/tour/full-suspension-alu/Lycan4.0.php?lang=EN Kostenpunkt ca. 1600â¬ (AMS 130 Pro wahrscheinlich ca. 1800â¬ sofern noch verfÃ¼gbar)

Ein Vorteil spricht fÃ¼r KTM, daÃ die GrÃ¶Ãe 19zoll vorhanden ist, und Cube hat nur 18 oder 20. Ich brauche eigentlich 19. Weiss nicht wie wichtig das ist...

Und Info:
http://www.ktm-bikes.at/tech-center/made_in_austria/index.php?lang=EN


----------



## CelticTiger (21. Juni 2012)

Kosta88 schrieb:


> Ein Lycan 4.0 (vergleichbar mit AMS 130) oder Lycan 3.0 (vergleichbar mit AMS 130 Pro):
> http://www.ktm-bikes.at/mountain/tour/full-suspension-alu/Lycan3.0.php?lang=EN Kostenpunkt ca. 1300 (AMS 130 1400)
> 
> http://www.ktm-bikes.at/mountain/tour/full-suspension-alu/Lycan4.0.php?lang=EN Kostenpunkt ca. 1600 (AMS 130 Pro wahrscheinlich ca. 1800 sofern noch verfügbar)
> ...



Stimmt, die tun sich nicht viel vom Preis her. Der Unterschied zu den "echten" Direktanbietern wird signifikant deutlich, wenn Du das Cube AMS 130 Pro, bzw. das KTM Lycan 3.0 z.B. mit dem Radon Slide 7.0 vergleichst:

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-AM-7-0_id_18428_.htm


----------



## Kosta88 (21. Juni 2012)

Um 1500â¬ bekommst da einiges im Vergleich. Schon sehr arg.

Ist das reiner Internetverkauf?


----------



## CelticTiger (21. Juni 2012)

Kosta88 schrieb:


> Um 1500 bekommst da einiges im Vergleich. Schon sehr arg.
> 
> Ist das reiner Internetverkauf?



Wenn Du in der Nähe von Bonn wohnst, kannst Du auch direkt bei H&S/Radon vorbeischauen. Dann hast Du auch die Gelegenheit zur Probefahrt. 
Radon ist dabei, ein Netz aus Support-Händlern aufzubauen. Ob die Bikes dort auch erhältlich sind oder diese nur die Reparatur für Radon Bikes übernehmen, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Einfach mal bei H&S/Radon anrufen:
http://www.bike-discount.de/


----------



## Kosta88 (21. Juni 2012)

Nein, bin aus Ãsterreich (nahe Wien) wenn du das noch nicht mitbekommen hast 

Ein Fahrrad um 1500â¬ zu kaufen ohne zu testen ist ein bisschen blÃ¶d. WÃ¤re mindestens OK wenn man retourschicken kann. Mal sehen... ich ruf die morgen mal an. Ist auf jeden Fall sehr sehr interessant, da Preis sehr attraktiv ist, und es kommt in mein Budget hinein (ca. 1500â¬) und das mit recht guten Komponenten (wobei ich wiederrum lese daÃ DT Swiss sogar besser als Fox sein sollte).


----------



## CelticTiger (21. Juni 2012)

Ach soooooo! 

Radon liefert auch nach Österreich. Selbstverständlich hast Du ein 14tägiges Rückgaberecht. Ob Du in dieser Zeit das Bike auch draußen probefahren darfst, mußt Du mal bei H&S erfragen.

Ich gehe jetzt 'ne Runde schlafen. 
Möge die Alpenrepublik nun auch in einem gnadevollen Schlaf versinken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kosta88 (21. Juni 2012)

Danke für die Hilfe 

Gute Nacht!


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (21. Juni 2012)

FamalGosner schrieb:


> Weder XT, noch SLX, noch nicht mal Deore. Ist quasi die Stufe "unter" Deore.
> Sie erfÃ¼llt ihren Zweck trotzdem ist halt schwerer als die Gruppenkurbeln.


Die FC-M552 ist nur 100 g schwerer als die XT-Kurbel, hat jemand hier im Forum mal nachgewogen. Und die XT kostet im Laden mehr als das doppelte.
Und nur weil nicht Deore draufsteht, ist sie nicht schlechter als die Deore-Kurbel.

Aber diese Effekthascherei mit "Ich habe SLX/XT am Rad" ist wieder mal typisch. Entscheidend ist doch nicht der Gruppenname, sondern die verbaute Technik. Im Fall hier hat die 552er-Kurbel mit HT2 und einem mittleren Kettenblatt aus GFK-Verbundwerkstoff (nun gut, nicht CFK, wie die XT - wow, was ein Unterschied) doch alles wichtige an Bord.

Und bei einem 130mm-Einsteiger-Fully ist doch das Gewicht nicht maÃgeblich. Wenns ums Gewicht geht, wÃ¼rde ich 100 â¬ (Vgl. zum 130 Pro) drauflegen und bekÃ¤me dafÃ¼r ein 110 Race, das 1,2 kg leichter ist.


----------



## akisu (21. Juni 2012)

LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> Und bei einem 130mm-Einsteiger-Fully ist doch das Gewicht nicht maßgeblich. Wenns ums Gewicht geht, würde ich 100  (Vgl. zum 130 Pro) drauflegen und bekäme dafür ein 110 Race, das 1,2 kg leichter ist.



der vergleich hinkt etwas...
-beim 130er bekommst du sowohl vorne als auch hinten mehr federweg 
-verstellbare gabel mit 120/140mm anstatt nur 110mm

dadurch unterscheidet sich auch schon das einsatzgebiet der beiden bikes. mal ganz davon abgesehen das dadurch auch das gewicht steigt 

zum thema gewicht gibts ja auch einen netten bereich:
http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/category-11/kurbelgarnitur


----------



## CelticTiger (21. Juni 2012)

Die SLX/XT/XTR Kurbeln werden in einem hochwertigeren Schmiedeverfahren hergestellt.
Die gruppenlosen Kurbeln können nach einem Sturz schneller einen Riß bekommen, verbiegen oder sogar brechen.


----------



## nicKster (21. Juni 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

kann mir jemand verraten welche Maulweite die Felgen des AMS 130 Race 2012 haben? Lt. Cube sind folgende Felgen montiert: Sun Ringlé Radium wheelset, 32 spokes, QR

Kann man auf diese Laufräder Reifen 2,35 oder 2,4 aufziehen?


----------



## markus182 (21. Juni 2012)

nicKster schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> kann mir jemand verraten welche Maulweite die Felgen des AMS 130 Race 2012 haben? Lt. Cube sind folgende Felgen montiert: Sun Ringlé Radium wheelset, 32 spokes, QR
> 
> Kann man auf diese Laufräder Reifen 2,35 oder 2,4 aufziehen?




mess doch einfach nach


----------



## nicKster (21. Juni 2012)

markus182 schrieb:


> mess doch einfach nach



Das ist eine gute und berechtigte Aussage. Leider kann ich das erst in etwa 2-3 Wochen. Ich hatte gehofft, dass schon jemand Erfahrung hat hinsichtlich des Reifenwechsels auf 2,35 oder 2,4 am Cube AMS 130 Race.


----------



## FamalGosner (21. Juni 2012)

Habe 2,4er Mountain Kings bestellt. Aber leider sind die noch unterwegs. Denke spätestens morgen Abend sollte ich dir mehr sagen können.

Edit: Was ich gerade noch beim Suchen herausgefunden habe: Zum Teil wurden die 2011er Modelle von AMS 130 und 150 mit Fat Albert 2,4 ausgeliefert. Da stehen die Chancen gut, dass die dann schon auch in die neue Modellreihe passen


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (22. Juni 2012)

nicKster schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> Kann man auf diese Laufräder Reifen 2,35 oder 2,4 aufziehen?




Ich habe Fat Albert 2,4 montiert und da ist noch massig Platz. Muddy Marry und Big Betty 2,5 sollten kein Problem sein.


----------



## markus182 (22. Juni 2012)

ich glaube die Frage zielte eher darauf ab, ob die Maulweite der Felgen für 2,4" Reifen ausreicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicKster (23. Juni 2012)

markus182 schrieb:


> ich glaube die Frage zielte eher darauf ab, ob die Maulweite der Felgen für 2,4" Reifen ausreicht.



Danke Markus. Das ist genau der Kern meiner Frage. 

Es ist schon mal gut zu wissen, dass der Rahmen genügend Platz für 2,4" Reifen bietet.


----------



## FamalGosner (25. Juni 2012)

Habe nun einen 2.4er Mountainking hinten montiert und es funktioniert soweit super.


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (26. Juni 2012)

markus182 schrieb:


> ich glaube die Frage zielte eher darauf ab, ob die Maulweite der Felgen für 2,4" Reifen ausreicht.




äähhm ja...memo an mich: immer den ganzen text lesen


----------



## Falli (26. Juni 2012)

Habe mal eine Frage, seit Ihr mit dem Serien Lenker zufrieden?


----------



## Uni560 (26. Juni 2012)

Ich nehme an du meinst den Syntace Vector? Mit dem bin ich sehr zufrieden


----------



## CelticTiger (26. Juni 2012)

Uni560 schrieb:


> Ich nehme an du meinst den Syntace Vector? Mit dem bin ich sehr zufrieden



Komfortables Teil!


----------



## Falli (27. Juni 2012)

Ja genau den Syntace Vector meine ich, ich glaube ich bin der Einzige dem dieser Lenker nicht so liegt

Were den jetzt erst mal was kürzen, ist mir echt zu breit. aber ich denke nicht mehr lange und ich hole mir einen anderen Lenker wieder. keine Ahnung ich habe glaub ich lieber einen "geschwungenen" Lenker als so einen geraden. Besonders richtung Downhill finde ich den nicht gut vom Gefühl her....


----------



## KeepBiking (27. Juni 2012)

Mein Tipp: Truvativ Holzfeller


----------



## Kosta88 (27. Juni 2012)

Ich glaube mir wird der lenker auch zu breit, mein skeen kommt nächste woche.
Ich hab jetzt ein ganz altes mtb, und bin mit der neuen technologie gar nicht wirklich vertraut. Aber wozu hat man so breite lenker, soll man es kürzen und was ist der nachteil oder vorteil davon?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (27. Juni 2012)

Kosta88 schrieb:


> Ich glaube mir wird der lenker auch zu breit, mein skeen kommt nächste woche.
> Ich hab jetzt ein ganz altes mtb, und bin mit der neuen technologie gar nicht wirklich vertraut. Aber wozu hat man so breite lenker, soll man es kürzen und was ist der nachteil oder vorteil davon?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Längerer Lenker = längerer Hebel = komfortablere und besser dosierbare Lenkfunktion

Das macht allerdings erst dann so richtig Sinn, wenn das bike eine relativ hohe Front hat, wie es bei der Cube AMS Serie ja der Fall ist. 
Mit voll ausgezogener Talas im Downhill spielt dann so ein langer Hebel seine Vorteile aus. Wenn Du mit 30, 40 Sachen im Downhill den Trail runterbraust, verleiht einem der längere Lenker, bzw. Hebel neben den o.g. Vorteilen auch einfach mehr Sicherheit.


----------



## Kosta88 (27. Juni 2012)

Nagut, ich werd's mal ausprobieren, runterschneiden kann ich es ja immer. Ich hätte gerne auch die Hörner (Ergon zB), dann kann ich mir schon vorstellen daß das ganze Gefährt bisschen zu breit wird. Hab jetzt gemessen... mein jetziges ist 600mm MIT montierten Hörnern. Also ist scho oarg mehr als 5cm auf jede Seite dazu.
Für die Strassenfahrt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen daß es angenehm wird. Ein Kompromiss muss hier sein.


----------



## Falli (27. Juni 2012)

Ok man sagt ja längerer Lenker mehr Hebel = mehr Kontrolle , aber auch längere reaktionszeit oder?, auch habe ich das Gefühl das mir der lenker zu tief ist, bin aber jetzt nicht zu groß (176cm), und wenn ich mir jetzt mal die ganzen downhill u enduro Raketen meiner Kumpels angucke haben die alle kürzere und vor allem geschwungene Lenker , und ich denke das die gerade sehr viel Kontrolle brauchen wenn die durch die bikeparks fliegen?!
Sorry für die fragen ,habe noch nicht so viel plan davon.  
Hat vielleicht wer einen link wo ich mich in die Materie Vorbau & Co einlesen kann?!


----------



## basti313 (27. Juni 2012)

Vorbau ist einfach. Damit kannst du nur die Sitzposition richten. Der muss dir einfach passen.
Beim Lenker kann man über nen Riser auch wieder sie Lenkerhöhe anpassen.
Zum AMS: Wenn Rahmengröße und Schrittlänge zusammen passen, dann ist der verbaute Vorbau und Lenker für den Einsatzzweck perfekt. Sattelhöhe und Lenkerhöhe sind ungefähr gleich, das passt für den AM Einsatz.

Ansonsten geht der Trend zu 100% zum breiteren Lenker. Ein breiter Lenker hat eigentlich keine Nachteile, selbst beim Rennrad fährt man inzwischen breiter. Hörnchen dagegen haben nichts am MTB zu suchen. Was soll man denn damit? Ist nur ne Gefahrenquelle, da man damit gut wo hängen bleiben kann.


----------



## Kosta88 (27. Juni 2012)

Weil ich mein MTB dann nicht nur fÃ¼r Trails verwende. Ich werde nicht zwei RÃ¤der haben. Habe mir den Skeen gekauft genau dafÃ¼r - Berg, Trails, Wege und Strassen. Ist wohl die beste Kombi. Mir ist KLAR daÃ es nicht eins fÃ¼r alles gibt, aber ich muss Kompromisse machen. Ist einfach so. Hab net 3x 2000â¬.

Ausserdem wenn man mit einem breiten Lenker durch ein Wald dÃ¼st, passiert genauso leicht daÃ man irgendwo hÃ¤ngen bleibt. Genauso leicht wie wenn man HÃ¶rnchen hat.

Bzw. ist die Schulterbreite auch nicht ausschlaggebend? Ich hab eine Schulterbreite von ca. 42cm, also recht schmal, wie soll mir ein 700mm Lenker gut passen? Lt. einigen Vorgaben sollte die Hand nicht so stark gestreckt/gebogen sein.


----------



## Falli (27. Juni 2012)

Also wenn ich das richtig sehe ist bei den meisten dh bikes der Vorbau recht kurz und beide den xc was länger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Witzke (27. Juni 2012)

Hey AMS-130-Gemeinde,
ich habe mal eine Bitte an euch: Welche Länge in etwa haben die jeweiligen Bremsleitungen? Vor allem hinten würde mich mal interessieren. Wäre echt super, wenn da jemand eine fixe Antwort für mich hat. Danke schon mal dafür! 

Grüße
Anika


----------



## Vincy (27. Juni 2012)

Da spielen mehrere Faktoren ein Rolle: zB Rahmengröße, Lenkerbreite, Bremsenmodell. 
Vorne ca 80-85cm, Hinten ca 150-155cm


----------



## CelticTiger (28. Juni 2012)

Kosta88 schrieb:


> Ausserdem wenn man mit einem breiten Lenker durch ein Wald düst, passiert genauso leicht daß man irgendwo hängen bleibt. Genauso leicht wie wenn man Hörnchen hat.



Aber bitte so lange mit dem neuen, breiten Lenker üben, bis man für die Überbreite ein hinreichendes Gefühl entwickelt hat! 
Sollte man sich bei 30 Sachen einmal verschätzen, kann man sich ganz übel um die nächste Straßenlaterne wickeln.


----------



## basti313 (28. Juni 2012)

> Aber bitte so lange mit dem neuen, breiten Lenker üben, bis man für die Überbreite ein hinreichendes Gefühl entwickelt hat!


Wenn man von 60 auf 70cm wechselt, dann sind das 3 Finger breit mehr auf jeder Seite...das wird doch maßlos überschätzt.
Mit 3 Finger breit Abstand und 30km/h an nem Laternenpfahl vorbei fahren geht auch mit nem 60cm Lenker nicht immer gut aus 



> Weil ich mein MTB dann nicht nur für Trails verwende. Ich werde nicht zwei Räder haben. Habe mir den Skeen gekauft genau dafür - Berg, Trails, Wege und Strassen. Ist wohl die beste Kombi. Mir ist KLAR daß es nicht eins für alles gibt, aber ich muss Kompromisse machen. Ist einfach so. Hab net 3x 2000.


Ja, und für was braucht man dann Hörnchen? Besonders auf der Straße haben die Hände überhaupt nichts an Hörnchen verloren.
Hörnchen hatten immer nur einen Zweck: Wenn man langsam nen Berg hoch kurbelt kann man dadurch den Lenker breiter greifen...heute nimmt man dazu aber einen breiteren Lenker. 



> Also wenn ich das richtig sehe ist bei den meisten dh bikes der Vorbau recht kurz und beide den xc was länger...


Was oft daran liegt, dass die meisten DH Bikes zu lang und viele XC zu kurz gekauft werden 
Wie schon oben geschrieben: Der Vorbau passt in erster Linie deine Sitzposition an. Mit dem Einsatzzweck hat die Länge erstmal nichts zu tun.


----------



## schoeppi (28. Juni 2012)

@Falli: du bist nicht der einzige dem der Serienlenker nicht passt, mir auch nicht.
Ich habe es auch mit kürzen versucht, aber das hat nur bedingt geholfen.
Das was du "geschwungen" nennst fehlt dem Syntace. Der ist nur nach hinten gebogen, und zwar um 12 Grad.
Auch das war nicht meins.
Jetzt habe ich einen FSA XC190 dran, der hat 9 Grad nach hinten und 4 Grad nach oben, dazu 630mm Breite. Das ist für mich jetzt richtig.
Übrigens in Verbindung mit einem 110er Vorbau. Mit kurzen Vorbauten kann ich nix anfangen.

Ansonsten fahr ich natürlich auch Hörnchen, aber nicht am 130er sondern am 100er mit Stange.
Hat gleich mehrere Vorteile.
Besserer Griff im Wiegetritt, flachere Sitzposition bei Bedarf bei höherem Tempo, die Möglichkeit die Griffposition wechseln zu können bei längerer Fahrt.
Der Lenker ist übrigens gerade mal 58cm Breit, was auch schon absolut genug ist.
Und der Vorbau 120mm. Aber nicht weil das Rad zu klein ist sondern weil ein tiefes Cockpit mit langem Vorbau wesentlich komfortabler ist, besonders beim Klettern.

Mit anderen Worten, ich habe alles kompeltt anders als Basti313 es erklärt hat. 

@Kosta: beim Skeen (geiles Bike!!!) würde ich einen Riser mit max. 620er breite fahren.
Ansonsten hängst Du auf der Strasse aufgespannt wie ein Segel im Wind.
Genau genommen bei dem Bike sogar ne Stange, und HÖRNCHEN!!!


----------



## basti313 (28. Juni 2012)

> Mit anderen Worten, ich habe alles kompeltt anders als Basti313 es erklärt hat.


Ist das was neues? 
Im übrigen: Ich habe geschrieben das man durch den Vorbau die Sitzposition anpasst und was anderes machst du ja auch nicht.

Ansonsten finde ich das eigentlich etwas wirr was du an deinem Radl rum baust. Du willst ein tiefes Cockpit baust aber nen Lenker mit Rise dran. ok....
Die Höhe des Cockpits regelt man auch nicht durch die Länge des Vorbaus, sondern durch den Winkel des Vorbaus und die Spacer. Da du eh immer mit Sattel oben fährst wie ich aus nem anderen Thread rausgelesen habe bist du wirklich einer von denen die statt nem 120er Vorbau lieber nen größeren Rahmen nehmen sollten...



> Bzw. ist die Schulterbreite auch nicht ausschlaggebend? Ich hab eine Schulterbreite von ca. 42cm, also recht schmal, wie soll mir ein 700mm Lenker gut passen? Lt. einigen Vorgaben sollte die Hand nicht so stark gestreckt/gebogen sein.


Schulterbreit ist zu schmal. Ein schmaler Lenker oder der Griff an den Hörnchen belasten den Ulnar-Nerv. Das Resultat sind einschlafende Finger. Da hilft dann weder das Umgreifen noch ein hässlicher Ergon Griff.
Wer also abschneiden will sollte erstmal die Griffe nach innen schieben und 5 Stunden am Stück probefahren. Wenn das positiv ausgeht kann man die Säge beherzt ansetzen


----------



## Uni560 (28. Juni 2012)

Vllt verbaut er ja den Vorbau negativ und den Riser ebenfalls nach unten gerichtet, um noch tiefer zu kommen?! 
*scnr*

Ich finde den 720er Vector von Syntace super! Passt mir genau, da ich auch breitere Schultern habe. Hatte davor nen 620er und habe jetzt mit dem 720er ein viel besseres Lenkerlebnis


----------



## schoeppi (28. Juni 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> Ansonsten finde ich das eigentlich etwas wirr was du an deinem Radl rum baust. Du willst ein tiefes Cockpit baust aber nen Lenker mit Rise dran. ok....
> Mach ich doch gar nicht, hab ich auch nicht geschrieben.
> Das tiefe Cockpit will ich am 100er, da ist ne Flatbar dran mit Bar Ends.
> So stehts auch da.
> ...



Klar soweit?
Da ist nix wirres dran, das hat schon alles seinen Zweck.
Nur das ich eben dem üblichen Trend zu breiten Lenkern und kurzen Vorbauten nicht folge.
Ich habe beides probiert und für mich taugt das nicht.
Und für einige hier im Forum offensichtlich auch nicht.
Darum ging es.

Nochmal zum Thema wirr.
Wenn hier was wirr ist, dann der Post von Uni560.


----------



## Kosta88 (28. Juni 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> Hörnchen hatten immer nur einen Zweck: Wenn man langsam nen Berg hoch kurbelt kann man dadurch den Lenker breiter greifen...heute nimmt man dazu aber einen breiteren Lenker.



Vollkommen richtig - die meiste Nützung haben die eben Berg auf. Aber auf der Strasse ist mir persönlich die Veränderung der Händehaltung sehr angenehm. Mal gerade, mal aussen... so vermeide ich daß die Hände steif werden und nicht einschlafen.


----------



## Kosta88 (28. Juni 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> Schulterbreit ist zu schmal. Ein schmaler Lenker oder der Griff an den Hörnchen belasten den Ulnar-Nerv. Das Resultat sind einschlafende Finger. Da hilft dann weder das Umgreifen noch ein hässlicher Ergon Griff.
> Wer also abschneiden will sollte erstmal die Griffe nach innen schieben und 5 Stunden am Stück probefahren. Wenn das positiv ausgeht kann man die Säge beherzt ansetzen



Na das ist mir klar, ich weiss nur nicht wie breit ist korrekt. Ich kann mir 42 -> 70 nicht als angenehm vorstellen. Wie gesagt, mal ausprobieren.
Es steht in diversen Anleitungen auch daß die Positionsänderung entlastet die Hände und bringt die Hände nicht zum einschlafen.
Ergon Griff sollte eben genau dafür da sein. Deswegen frage ich eben...

Nach innen ziehen und fahren ist eh eine gute Idee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uni560 (28. Juni 2012)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Thema wirr.
> Wenn hier was wirr ist, dann der Post von Uni560.



Ich unterstelle dir meinen Sarkasmus herausgelesen zu haben ;-)

Zum Thema Hörnchen: Ich fahre auch ab und zu in anderen Positionen, da mir die Hände sonst auch einschlafen. Aber ich muss dafür keine Hörnchen montieren. Klar geht es damit nochmal ne Stufe komfortabler, aber mir reicht es auch so.


----------



## Kosta88 (28. Juni 2012)

schoeppi schrieb:


> @Kosta: beim Skeen (geiles Bike!!!) würde ich einen Riser mit max. 620er breite fahren.
> Ansonsten hängst Du auf der Strasse aufgespannt wie ein Segel im Wind.
> Genau genommen bei dem Bike sogar ne Stange, und HÖRNCHEN!!!



Danke schoeppi,
Hört sich schon mal beruhigender an. Damit ich nix schneiden muss kann ich mir locker einen Riser als 2. Lenker kaufen und ein längeres Vorbau ausprobieren. Austausch des Lenkers ist wohl das kleinste.
620 ist schon mal besser. Welches würdest du mir raten?

Welche Handgriffe bzw. Hörnchen hast du?


----------



## basti313 (28. Juni 2012)

> Klar soweit?
> Da ist nix wirres dran, das hat schon alles seinen Zweck.


Ja.
Ich hab vorher den Wechsel der Fahrräder nicht ganz mitbekommen.



> Nur das ich eben dem üblichen Trend zu breiten Lenkern und kurzen Vorbauten nicht folge.


Den Trend zu kurzen Vorbauten teile ich auch nicht. Wobei ich da noch nicht mal einen Trend erkennen kann. Den Unsinn den Vorbau nach dem Einsatzbereich zu wählen gab es schon immer.
Wie schon geschrieben: Der muss passen. Alles andere ist egal.



> Ich habe beides probiert und für mich taugt das nicht.
> Und für einige hier im Forum offensichtlich auch nicht.
> Darum ging es.


Ist ja ok. Wenn ich mir aber deine Sitzposition/Handhaltung auf dem Profilbild sehe, dann schmerzt meine Hand schon vom hinschauen 
Wenn du das ab kannst und keine Probleme hast ist das natürlich ok. 

Du darfst aber auch nicht verkennen, dass andere hier das AMS 130 halt auch im All-Mountain Einsatz mit verhältnismäßig knackigem Downhill einsetzen. Du fährst anders, das muss man bei Tipps immer irgendwo einfließen lassen.



> Vollkommen richtig - die meiste Nützung haben die eben Berg auf. Aber auf der Strasse ist mir persönlich die Veränderung der Händehaltung sehr angenehm. Mal gerade, mal aussen... so vermeide ich daß die Hände steif werden und nicht einschlafen.


Du solltest eine Lenkerkonfiguration finden in der die Hände in der "normalen" Position nicht einschlafen. Es bringt dir nichts wenn du durch Umgreifen das Sympthom bekämpfst während die Ursache, die Quetschung des Nervs, zu 90% bestehen bleibt.



> Na das ist mir klar, ich weiss nur nicht wie breit ist korrekt. Ich kann mir 42 -> 70 nicht als angenehm vorstellen. Wie gesagt, mal ausprobieren.


Ich bin auch nicht breiter und bei mir ist 70 schon das absolute Minimum. Der Lenker am AMS ist ja zudem noch gebogen...



> Ergon Griff sollte eben genau dafür da sein. Deswegen frage ich eben...


Der Ergon Griff verhindert nur eine schlampige Handhaltung. Eine saubere Handhaltung gewöhnt man sich in einer Tour an wenn man sich ein wenig drauf konzentriert. Die Belastung durch das Abknicken der Hand hin zur Elle verhindert er nicht.


----------



## CelticTiger (28. Juni 2012)

Zu Syntace, Raceface & Co gibt es elegante Alternativen, die kurioserweise den allerwenigsten Bikern bekannt sind:

http://www.sq-lab.com/content/blogcategory/14/210/lang,de/

http://www.sq-lab.com/content/blogcategory/47/229/lang,de/

Die SQ-Lab Lenker und Vorbauten werden übrigens (bis auf den 802) von Syntace geliefert und sind somit in qualitativer Hinsicht über jeden Zweifel erhaben.


----------



## schoeppi (28. Juni 2012)

@Kosta88: ich habe einen Syntace Duraflite mit 580er Breite und die Cube Bar Ends,
sind baugleich mit Contec, Smica etc. Wiegen 58gr.
Am Speedbike ebenfalls Duraflite mit 60er Breite
Die Syntace Duraflite haben 9 Grad Kröpfung, das taugt mir gut.
Die Syntace Vector haben häufig 12 Grad, ist mir zuviel.
Die von Celtic Tiger vorgeschlagenen SQ Lab noch viel mehr, das ist schon sehr speziell.
Griffe fahre ich Ritchey WCS Foam Grip auf allen Bikes.

Am Riser würde ich aber keine Bar Ends montieren.
Welches Skeen bekommst Du?
Am 8.0 ist ein 2014er Vector drauf.
Den würde ich schon aufgrund seines Gewichtes (deutlich über 300gr.) nicht drauf lassen.
Ich hab bei Nubuk besagten FSA Lenker bekommen, als Megaschnäppchen für 20 EUR. 208gr. hat der, damit kann ich leben. 

@basti313: 
Auf dem Profilbild war sogar noch ein Riser drauf, jetzt ists noch niedriger. 

Mein 130er habe ich schon speziell für den AM Einsatz angeschafft und fahre es auch so.
Nur muss man jeden Berg zum runter fahren auch erstmal hoch fahren.
Und das dauert, bei mir zumindest, sehr viel länger als runter.
Ausserdem habe ich bergauf nix anderes zu tun als zu keuchen und festzustellen was mir gerade alles weh tut. Daher ist das Ding so konfiguriert das mir da möglichst wenig weh tut.
Bergab ist eh nur lustig, da tut nix weh.


----------



## CelticTiger (28. Juni 2012)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Nur muss man jeden Berg zum runter fahren auch erstmal hoch fahren.
> Und das dauert, bei mir zumindest, sehr viel länger als runter.
> Ausserdem habe ich bergauf nix anderes zu tun als zu keuchen und festzustellen was mir gerade alles weh tut. Daher ist das Ding so konfiguriert das mir da möglichst wenig weh tut.
> Bergab ist eh nur lustig, da tut nix weh.



Wenn immer es geht, benutze ich für die Bergauffahrt den örtlichen Nahverkehr.  Irgendwo fährt immer ein Omnibus auf den Berg rauf, man muß sich nur im Vorfeld kundig machen. 
Na ja, als alternder Schönwetter-Biker macht man's sich des Öfteren bequem. Aber allemale besser als ein E-MTB: 

http://shop.afterbuy.de/Corratec-E-...h-100km-Carbon-Shimano-Clean/a38585142_u2294/


----------



## schoeppi (28. Juni 2012)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Wenn immer es geht, benutze ich für die Bergauffahrt den örtlichen Nahverkehr.  Irgendwo fährt immer ein Omnibus auf den Berg rauf, man muß sich nur im Vorfeld kundig machen.



Ach so. 
Ich dachte das machen nur die harten Jungs aus der Dowhill-Fraktion da die ihre 18kg Monster den Berg anders gar nicht hoch bekommen.

Irgendwie hätte ich da aber auch ein schlechtes Gewissen glaube ich.
Beim Alpencross gabs auch mal die Möglichkeit die Gondel zu nehmen.
Aber da ist dann doch auch so ein bisschen der Effekt weg.
Nee, noch nicht.


----------



## Kosta88 (28. Juni 2012)

@schoeppi:
Bekomme einen Skeen 8.0.
Ich werde dein Rat mir gut Ã¼berlegen, vorallem kosten die Lenker nicht SO viel (rund 70â¬), und dafÃ¼r daÃ ich ein gutes GefÃ¼hl habe, ist das MMN nicht zu viel.
Redest von dem da?:
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=105

oder das?
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k785/a6881/duraflite-7075-8%B0.html

Schade nun daÃ ich sie nicht mitbestellt habe mim Fahrrad


----------



## Uni560 (29. Juni 2012)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Ausserdem habe ich bergauf nix anderes zu tun als zu keuchen und festzustellen was mir gerade alles weh tut. Daher ist das Ding so konfiguriert das mir da möglichst wenig weh tut.



Joa.. mir taugt da wie gesagt der 700er mehr, auch im Uphill (ich fahre ungern öffentliche Verkehrsmittel, eher würde ich das Bike rauftragen). Das muss man erfahren. Deshalb sofort einen schmaleren Lenker zu empfehlen halte ich halt nicht für ratsam.
Lieber die von basti313 empfohlene Vorgehensweise -> Griffe Richtung Lenkermitte, damit fahren und wenns taugt, dann genau hinterm Griff einfach abgeschnitten.

Und ich muss mich korrigieren .. der Syntace Vector 2014 318 Lowrider Oversized hat übrigens nur 700mm. (http://www.syntace.com/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1865). Jenachdem wieviel Gewicht man mit aufs Bike bringt können 100 Gramm mehr Materialstärke übrigens auch Hilfreich sein. Ich drücke recht viel Kg Richtung Erdmittelpunkt und bin froh über einen breiten und gleichzeitig genauso beugungsresistenten Lenker wie meinem ehemaligen 620er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (29. Juni 2012)

@Kosta88:

Ja, das ist er.
Aber aufpassen, die kannst Du mit deinem Vorbau nicht kombinieren, sind 25,4er.
Da bräuchtest Du einen anderen Vorbau.
Die bekommt man aber bei Ebay aktuell hinterhergeworfen, nicht selten im 1-stelligen Euro Bereich zu haben.
Es gibt aber auch einen OS Version davon.



Aber 70 EUR wirst Du dafür auch nicht ausgeben müssen.
Schau hier in den Bikemarkt oder bei Ebay, das geht auch deutlich billiger.
30 EUR sollten reichen.
Für 50-60 EUR gibts schon die Carbon Version.
Für 70 EUR würde ich den hier fahren (sehr lecker, hat auch 9 Grad, und das Gewicht ist... )
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1870/a72577/ec70-xc-carbon-mtb-lenker-685mm.html


----------



## papaa74 (3. Juli 2012)

Moin zusammen!

Ich baue mir gerade ein das AMS 130 komplett auf. 
Ich habe eine frage zu dem Steuersatz. Weiß jemand genau welchen Steuersatz ich verbauen muss? Bei Bike-Discount wir ja ein Semi-integrierter 11/8 - 1,5 als passend angegeben (Ritchey WCS Tapered). Aber irgendie passen dei Innendurchmesser nicht. Durch den Kürzel Irsinn steigt ja keiner mehr durch. 
ZA und EC....44/28 usw.usw....

Also kann mir jemand helfen und weiß welcher Steuersatz passt?
Danke und Gruß Matze


----------



## markus182 (3. Juli 2012)

bin jetzt nicht der absolute steuersatzexperte aber das sollte dann eigentlich auch passen.
sind eventuell schon lagerschalen eingepresst?


----------



## papaa74 (3. Juli 2012)

Der Rahmen ist Nackt  da ist noch nichts drin.

Ich habe nachgemessen. Oben ist 1 1/8 - 44mm

und unten ist 1,5 aber mit einen Innendurchmesser von 49mm

D.h. also das der
Zero WCS Press Fit Taper ZS44/ZS55 10mm 1 1/8" ~ 1.5"
nicht passt.

Das bedeutet m. E. das der AMS 130 Rahmen 2012 kein 1 1/8 - 1.5 semi integrietes Steeurrohr hat! Aber was dann????


----------



## markus182 (3. Juli 2012)

biste dir da sicher?
bin mir relativ sicher, dass es unten 56 sind...


----------



## Vincy (3. Juli 2012)

Bei den AMS130 (ab 2011) ist überall ein FSA Orbit Z-T-(R) drin. Demnach müßte es ein tapered sein. 
Oben 1 1/8" *ZS44/28,6* und Unten 1.5" tapered *ZS56/40*, beim (R) *ZS56/30 *oder* IS52/40 (30)*.
49,x mm wäre ein 1.5", wie beim AMS125 und Stereo/Fritzz.

Zu den Kürzeln: http://www.bicycleheadsets.com/S.H.I.S.php
Deswegen die Kürzel und Zahlen. Das sagt da viel mehr aus, als die bisherige alte Bezeichnung. Die hilft einem nur noch beim Gabelschaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## papaa74 (3. Juli 2012)

Danke für die Antwort.

Hab ich soweit alles verstanden. Aber unten ist der Durchmesser nun man 49,xmm. Da passt doch dann kein ZS56 rein ?!??!

Eher ein IS49. 

Unten ist die Aufnahme nämlich voll integriert, wenn ich das richtig deute...

Irgendwie verstehe ich das nicht...?! Ich hab mal eine Mail an den Cube Support geschrieben, mal sehen ob einer Antwortet.

Gruß Matze


----------



## papaa74 (3. Juli 2012)

Es scheint tatsächlich so, dass oben ZS passt und unten vollintergriert, bei den neuen 2012 Cubes. (TS -Tapered Steerer)
oben ZS mit 41mm
unten IS mit 49mm
Verrückt! Was soll den da jetzt für ein Steuersatz rein?


----------



## papaa74 (4. Juli 2012)

so sieht das Steuerrohr unten aus...wird jemand daraus schlauer?

Das müsste dochein voll integrierter mit 49mm sein. oder?
--> Also IS49

Aber wo bekomme ich so einen? Google spuckt da nix aus


----------



## papaa74 (4. Juli 2012)

oben siehr ürigens so aus!
Durchmesser: 41mm


----------



## Vincy (4. Juli 2012)

Das ist dann full integrated (IS).
Dein Messschieber zeigt da 52mm an, du mußt da bei der unteren "*Null*" ablesen. 
Bei IS sind es auch 52mm. Unten IS52/40 oder IS52/30. Oben IS41/28,6 oder IS42/28,6..
Normalerweise verwendet Cube IS bei Carbonrahmen (HPC).

Dein unteres Bild sieht aber nicht nach IS aus, sondern ZS. ZS44/28,6.
Da fehlt die gefräste Fase (Schräge), wie bei dem unteren Lagersitz.


----------



## papaa74 (4. Juli 2012)

cool danke!

wer (ab)lesen kann , ist klar im vorteil......man,man,man, wie blöd.

naja, dann hab ich oben auch falsch abgelesen. d.h. oben 44mm


UNTERN ist jetzt klar IS52/ 30 oder 40

ist oben auch voll integriert? da ist diese "Auswölbung" nämlich nicht. d.h. eher ZS44

richtig? ich kann vor lauter zahlen und messen schon gar nihct mehr klar denken.....


----------



## CelticTiger (4. Juli 2012)

Gehe mal zu einem Specialized HÃ¤ndler und schilder ihm das Problem. Specialized verwendet nÃ¤mlich in einigen Modellen exakt die gleichen Full Integrated-GrÃ¶Ãen wie die neuen Cube AMS Modelle. Zumindest bekam ich von einem Specialized-HÃ¤ndler in DÃ¼sseldorf diese Auskunft, als ich mir ein neuen Steuersatzlager besorgen muÃte. Beide, also das obere kleine und das untere groÃe, sollten je â¬ 28.- kosten. Ich habe mir dann jedoch eines fÃ¼r â¬ 72.- von einem INA-HÃ¤ndler anfertigen lassen. 
Man muÃ also nicht unbedingt fÃ¼r Chris King und wie die ganten Edelanbieter heiÃen, ein VermÃ¶gen fÃ¼r ordentliche Steuersatzlager hinlegen.


----------



## ben_kenobi (6. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre zZ ein AMS 100 Comp (Model 2010) und habe jetzt für 2 Wochen ein AMS 130 Race zum testen.

Hierzu hätte ich ein paar Fragen:

1) das 130 hat keine Ganganzeige mehr, ist das jetzt bei allen neuen Bikes so?

2) die Talas ist ja verstellbar soweit ich weiß, 110, 130 und 150mm. Allerdings nur über die Gabel selbst. Gibt es die Möglichkeit einen Poploc nachzurüsten? Das Cockpit sieht ohne Tacho, Ganganzeige und Poploc sagenhaft leer aus 

3) der Fox Dämpfer am Heck hat auch, im Gegensazu zu meinem AMS 100 keinen Lockout richtig?

4) Auf meinem AMS 100 fahre ich zZ Pacenti LR mit Hope Pro 2 Naben, Custom Aufbau von bikeseppl. Das 130er hat ja Steckachse wenn ich richtig informiert bin. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den LRS auch am 130er zu fahren?


Das wärs für erste, würde mich sehr freuen, wenn jemand ein paar Antworten hätte 

Grüße,
Ben


----------



## akisu (6. Juli 2012)

auf den fotos von cube hat das 130er race eine ganganzeige: http://www.cube.eu/full/pro/ams-130-race/

das 130 sl hat auch eine. mein 150 sl hat hingegen keine. ist also nicht bei allen bikes so


----------



## nicKster (6. Juli 2012)

Ich fahre das Cube AMS 130 Race 2012. Eine Ganganzeige ist vorhanden.
Das Race hat keine X12 Steckachse. Die gibts erst ab der SL Version.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus182 (6. Juli 2012)

die Ganganzeige kann man ab SLX aufwärts demontieren.
Sprich du könntest die auch wieder montieren, sofern du die Anzeigen hast.


----------



## Vincy (6. Juli 2012)

Bei der I-Spec Version ist keine Ganganzeige möglich.


----------



## CelticTiger (6. Juli 2012)

ben_kenobi schrieb:


> 2) die Talas ist ja verstellbar soweit ich weiß, 110, 130 und 150mm. Allerdings nur über die Gabel selbst. Gibt es die Möglichkeit einen Poploc nachzurüsten? Das Cockpit sieht ohne Tacho, Ganganzeige und Poploc sagenhaft leer aus
> 
> 3) der Fox Dämpfer am Heck hat auch, im Gegensazu zu meinem AMS 100 keinen Lockout richtig?



Am US-Markt bot Fox einen Remote Aufrüstkit für Talas und RP23 an. Der Dämpfer bekommt dafür nochmals einen Ring um die Luftkammer, der den Bowdenzug spannt. Leichter wird die ganze Geschichte dadurch nicht gerade.
Frag mal Herrn Wacker bei Toxoholics, ob das Kit auch hier erhältlich ist.

[email protected]


----------



## Vincy (6. Juli 2012)

FÃ¼r den RP23 gibt es kein Remote, ist da nicht mÃ¶glich. Nur fÃ¼r den RP2 und RL oder die neuen 2013er Modelle mit CTD. Bei CTD ist es aber nicht nachrÃ¼stbar.
FÃ¼r die Gabel ist es auch nachrÃ¼stbar, aber recht kostspielig (neue Kartusche, ca 350â¬).
Bei meinem Scott Genius kann ich bei der Fox Talas, den Lockout oder die verstÃ¤rke LSC Druckstufe (im Traction Mode) zuschalten.
Bei der Fox Serie aber nur Lockout.
http://www.ridefox.com/content.php?c=ctd&ref=topnav
http://www.ridefox.com/product.php?m=bike&t=shocks&p=99102&ref=filter
http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/Rear_Shocks/2011FLOATRemoteSetup.htm


----------



## CelticTiger (7. Juli 2012)

Verstehe ich das richtig: Die bisherigen vielfaltigen Einstelloptionen fallen diesem neuen CTD-System zum Opfer? 
Oder bleiben die Feineinstellungsmöglichkeiten erhalten?


----------



## ben_kenobi (7. Juli 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Bei der I-Spec Version ist keine Ganganzeige möglich.



I-spec version?
Nie gehört. Was soll das sein?

Wegen den laufrädern:

Hat jemand erfahrung, langerfristig, ,mit den sunringle lrs?
Ich habe an meinem ams100 einen custom lrs vom bikeseppl mit pacenti felge, hope pro 2 nabe und conti mk2.
Jetzt hat das 130er race hinten steckachse und vorne standard schnellspanner aufnahme....

Ich weiss nicht was ich machen soll.
Den sunringle lrs behalten oder den andren lrs umspeichen auf die neue nabe damits hinten passt 

Ps: ist  mein erstes bike mit steckachse daher noch zwei fragen:

Wieso hat das race nur hinten steckachse und wie bekomme ich den dt swiss spanner auf um ihn nach hinten zeigen zu lassen??
Ist im moment auf 9uhr und ich möchte ihn gerne auf 3uhr haben wegen ästen und hängen bleiben im wald etc.

Vielen dank und grüße

Ben

Gesendet von meinem XOOM 2 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vincy (7. Juli 2012)

ben_kenobi schrieb:


> I-spec version?
> Nie gehört. Was soll das sein?
> 
> Wegen den laufrädern:
> ...


 
Für die Hope Naben gibt es Umrüstkits für die Steckachsen. 
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p14348_Umruestkit-fuer-Pro-2---Pro-2-EVO-Naben-.html

DT Spanner
http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Components/RWS/RWS-X-12-(1).aspx
http://www.dtswiss.com/getdoc/8cd50625-87a9-486f-bd0f-b375d78df5d0/Manual.aspx





I-Spec







PS: Ich frag mich, wie du da nur mit der Bedienung deines Handy/Smartphone klar kommst?


----------



## CelticTiger (7. Juli 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> PS: Ich frag mich, wie du da nur mit der Bedienung deines Handy/Smartphone klar kommst?



Na, komm! Für jemand, der noch nie 'nen Steckachenschraubspanner gesehen hat, kann das schon knifflig sein. Es ist ja so, daß man erst dann auf die trivialsten Dinge (Drehen, statt ziehen) kommt, wenn man den Plastikhebel bereits abgebrochen hat.


----------



## ben_kenobi (7. Juli 2012)

So siehts mal aus  

Vielen dank für die infos!!



Gesendet von meinem XOOM 2 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (8. Juli 2012)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig: Die bisherigen vielfaltigen Einstelloptionen fallen diesem neuen CTD-System zum Opfer?
> Oder bleiben die Feineinstellungsmöglichkeiten erhalten?


 
http://www.ridefox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/013/index.html

Luftkammertuning ist zukünftig nur noch mit den Air Volume Spacer möglich. High Volume gibt es bei CTD nicht mehr.


----------



## CelticTiger (8. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich das richtig überblicke, wird Kunden der 32er Talas nun die Möglichkeit der mit 8 Stufen recht feingliedrigen Druckstufeneinstellung genommen. Dafür muß man sich nun zwischen drei Grundeinstellungen entscheiden, die sich dann nochmals fein justieren lassen.
Das mag für den Einen oder Anderen sicherlich ein sinvolles System sein, der mit der Physik und deren Anwendung bei einer Federgabel nicht viel zu tun hat.
Aber dann hätte man wenigstens das Spitzenmodell der 32 Talas Serie wie bisher belassen sollen.
Insbesondere die einstellbare Lock Out Aufhebung wird jeder vermissen, der bei outgelockter Talas schon mal mit 30 Sachen und einigen Oxycodon intus ungebremst auf einem Benz geknallt ist.


----------



## MiLi (9. Juli 2012)

Hallo. ich brauche eine hilfe wegen rahmengrosse von AMS 29er. bin 175cm, schrittlange 81cm. welche grosse soll ich nehmen...17" oder 19"? ich kann bike leider nicht ausprobieren. danke fur info. mfg


----------



## KeepBiking (9. Juli 2012)

MiLi schrieb:


> ich kann bike leider nicht ausprobieren. danke fur info. mfg



Das ist schlecht!
Bei diversen Online-Händlern gibt es Größentabellen bzw. kleine Maßprogramme, bei denen Du die Körpermaße eintragen kannst und am Schluß dann eine Empfehlung erhältst. Schau mal z. Bsp. bei Canyon nach.


----------



## akisu (9. Juli 2012)

hier kannst du so etwas zb ausrechnen:
http://www.fahrrad.de/rahmenberechnung.html

also vermutlich eher 17" als 19"


----------



## ben_kenobi (10. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand zufällig das Gewicht des Standard LRS vom 130er Race?

Die Sunringle Radium.

Danke und Grüße,
Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## papaa74 (13. Juli 2012)

Moin

hier mal die Antwort von Cube zu meiner Frage "Welcher Steuersatz genau verbaut ist, bzw. welcher passt!"

vielen  Dank für Ihre Anfrage.
Es  folgen die nachgefragten Infos.

Mit  freundlichen Grüßen
Cube  Team

oben:  zero-stack 1 1/8                               unten: vollintegriertes 1 ½ Zoll  Lager mit 45° Außenwinkel
                                                                               KEINE Schale notwendig, weil vollintegriert


----------



## ben_kenobi (13. Juli 2012)

ben_kenobi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat jemand zufällig das Gewicht des Standard LRS vom 130er Race?
> 
> ...



Wollte euch die Antworten von Cube nicht vorenthalten:

_Die Nabe entspricht technisch einer SUN RINGLÉ Demon Nabe und diese ist leider nicht umbaubar.
__Das Gewicht des Standard LRS vom 130er Race beträgt 2 kg._


Grüße, Ben


----------



## ben_kenobi (13. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

hätte noch ne zusätzliche Frage:

Ich habe den Tacx 3000 Montageständer:







Dort wird das Bike auf das Tretlager und Querrohr aufgesetzt.

Beim AMS130 gehen jetzt die Kabelzzüge *unterm Tretlager* durch, und ich nehm an, dass es eher suboptimal ist, das Bikegewicht auf die Züge zu setzen?

Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit.
Oder brauch ich nen neuen Montageständer? 

Grüße,
Ben


----------



## KeepBiking (13. Juli 2012)

Mmmh, ich würde erst mal eine "Zwischenlage" probieren, bevor ich mir einen neuen Ständer zulegen würde.
Gummi, Schaumstoff, Kartonage, Weichholz, irgendwas, was halt ein wenig nachgibt.


----------



## CelticTiger (13. Juli 2012)

ben_kenobi schrieb:


> Wollte euch die Antworten von Cube nicht vorenthalten:
> 
> _Die Nabe entspricht technisch einer SUN RINGLÉ Demon Nabe und diese ist leider nicht umbaubar.
> __Das Gewicht des Standard LRS vom 130er Race beträgt 2 kg._
> ...



Das ist ja fast schon beste Baumarktqualität.


----------



## Witzke (13. Juli 2012)

Heyho,
muss mal kurz meinen Frust loswerden. Freitag der 13. - bei mir hat er seinem Namen leider eine gewisse Ehre gemacht.
Hatte mein selbst neu aufgebautes AMS beim Fahrrad-Doc, weil ich beim Nieten der neuen Kette den Stift kaputt gemacht hatte, die Nase voll hatte und ihn das dann machen lassen wollte (außerdem noch Bremsleitung gleich kürzen und Schaltung einstellen, wenn es schon mal dort ist). Leider bekam er keinen Ersatz-Bolzen ran und hatte die Kette zusammen gepappt, indem er sie (weil nötig) um ein Glied gekürzt und dieses verwendet hat. Mit den Worten "Ich hoffe mal, das hält" hab ich es dann endlich abgeholt und meine ersten Meter mit meinem neuen Baby zurück gelegt. Ich hab gegrinst wie ein Honigkuchenpferd - bis ich fast wie eines gegrast hab im Grünstreifen neben dem Radweg... Schön abgeflogen ist mir die Kette und lag wie ein Häufchen Elend auf dem Asphalt. Und schön zum Klops gemacht hab ich mich bei der Notbremsung vor so einigen Leuten... Grrrrrrr. Konnte ich schön nach Hause rollern mit dem Laufrad. Laden war schon zu, war ja auf den letzten Drücker nach der Arbeit. Zu Hause angekommen, roseversand.de, Ersatzteil bestellt (komisch, für einfache Leute wie uns ist das Zeug ganz normal im Onlineshop zu bekommen - von seinem Fachhändler war der Kram nicht lieferbar?!!!), Werkzeug dazu und jetzt wird's selbst gemacht, Faxen dicke. Und dafür hab ich 1,5 Wochen sehnsüchtig gewartet.
Tja, ich wollte euch heute das gute Stück präsentieren, aber so...wie sieht das denn aus, so ohne Kette . 
Einziger Trost: Scheißwetter! Und wenn nicht, muss ich halt das alte Felt wieder rausholen und den Frust "abreiten"...
Aber irgendwann, ja irgendwann, wenn es der Fahrradgott dann doch noch gut mit mir meint...

Gruß
Anika 

P.S.: Sorry für die Prosa - RedBull verleiht nicht nur Flügel


----------



## CelticTiger (13. Juli 2012)

Irgendwie scheinen die Nietstifte sehr knapp gestreut zu sein.
Ich habe im Januar bei Hibike ebenfalls eine neue XT-Kette bestellt. Dazu zwei Shimano Nietstifte. Diese waren aber selbst nach sechs Wochen nicht lieferbar gewesen.
Habe dann ein SRAM Kettenschloss verbaut, welches zu den Shimano 10er Ketten kompatibel ist.


----------



## Witzke (13. Juli 2012)

Ach die sind kompatibel? Mist, hätte ich das vorher gewusst - wäre mir einbautechnisch auch lieber gewesen. Wie ist's da mit der Zuverlässigkeit? Eigentlich kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass man (als normaler Hobbyfahrer) das Schloss wirklich "kaputt treten" kann, aber ich hab hin und wieder schon von Skepsis gelesen...


----------



## CelticTiger (13. Juli 2012)

Hält seit etwa 2000km zuverlässig und bombenfest. Probleme gibt's keine.


----------



## Witzke (13. Juli 2012)

*harg* - Ich hätte mir nur mal die Bewertungen bei Rose durchlesen müssen, ich Rind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (13. Juli 2012)

Witzke schrieb:


> *harg* - Ich hätte mir nur mal die Bewertungen bei Rose durchlesen müssen, ich Rind...



Mach Dir nichts daraus, der Rose Internetshop ist sowieso total unübersichtlich. Da muß man wirklich schon genau hingucken, um alle Informationen zu einem Produkt zu finden.


----------



## Chris_2012 (13. Juli 2012)

ben_kenobi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hätte noch ne zusätzliche Frage:
> 
> ...



Der liegt doch nur außen an den Lagerschalen auf, unter dem Tretlager ist doch Luft.


----------



## basti313 (14. Juli 2012)

Warum montiert ihr denn ein Kettenschloss? Bei ner neuen Kette ist doch ein Nietstift dabei. Für das Werkzeug auf der Tour noch ein Kettenschloss oder einen Nietstift falls die Kette mal reißt und gut...
Den einzigen wirklichen Sinn von Kettenschlössern sehe ich bei Enduro Veranstaltungen bei denen manchmal Wertungsprüfungen ohne Kette gefahren werden.
Mir wären die viel zu teuer...



> Leider bekam er keinen Ersatz-Bolzen ran und hatte die Kette zusammen gepappt, indem er sie (weil nötig) um ein Glied gekürzt und dieses verwendet hat.


Einen bereits verwendeten Niet wieder einzupressen geht einfach nicht.


----------



## CelticTiger (14. Juli 2012)

Bei meiner XT-Kette war kein Nietstift dabei.


----------



## Witzke (14. Juli 2012)

Bei meiner war schon einer dabei, aber den hab ich kaputt gekriegt, bevor er so saß wie er sollte - verkantet und peng, weg und halbiert war das Ding...
Jetzt mach ich's ja ordentlich


----------



## ben_kenobi (15. Juli 2012)

Chris_2012 schrieb:


> Der liegt doch nur außen an den Lagerschalen auf, unter dem Tretlager ist doch Luft.



Mmh naja nur ein wenig. Ich denke da muss noch zusätzlich n bisschen puffer rein. Sicher ist sicher.

Gesendet von meinem XOOM 2 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vincy (15. Juli 2012)

Das Unterrohr ist da aber nicht rund, sondern oval. Könnte sein, dass die Klemmhalterung da nicht ganz passt. 
Das Tretlagergehäuse ist auch breiter (92mm).


----------



## Witzke (18. Juli 2012)

Hi zusammen,

nun ist es endlich soweit. Mein neues Bike ist soweit fahrbereit. Bißchen Feintuning fehlt noch (Schaltung rödelt noch etwas, Fahrradcomputer muss noch ran, Flaschenhalter fehlt noch...), aber im Großen und Ganzen bin ich mit durch.
Basis war das Rahmenset vom AMS 130 SLT aus 2012, den Rest hab ich dann nach und nach bei ebay oder hier aus dem Bikemarkt und natürlich aus den bekannten Onlineshops zusammen geklaubt... Zum einen wollte ich unter dem Preis für das Komplettrad bleiben (hab es fast auf 2/3 geschafft) und zum anderen war auch der Weg das Ziel. Nicht zuletzt will ich damit natürlich auch über unsere "Hügelchen" düsen .
Aber seht selbst:


























Leider ist hier nachwievor ziemlich bescheidenes Wetter, aber die erste echte Jungfernfahrt kommt bestimmt . Ich hoffe nur, ich hab bei meinem ersten richtigen Selbstaufbau nicht zu viele Fehler gemacht...
Mein altes Felt Q620 (2009) bleibt noch mein Alltagsbike momentan, die Schnegge hier wird nur für die richtig schönen Touren rausgeholt .


----------



## chelli (18. Juli 2012)

Schickes Teil.

Dein Cockpit könntest du noch etwas weiter aufräumen, wenn du dir folgendes Umrüstkit kaufst:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31154_Befestigungseinheit-mit-I-Spec-SL-M780-I-.html

(Dann hängen Bremsen und Trigger an einer Schelle.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_2012 (18. Juli 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Das Unterrohr ist da aber nicht rund, sondern oval. Könnte sein, dass die Klemmhalterung da nicht ganz passt.
> Das Tretlagergehäuse ist auch breiter (92mm).



Bei meinem AMS ist das Unterrohr auch ovalisiert und es passt und es ist sogar noch etwas Luft.


----------



## Witzke (18. Juli 2012)

Joa, ich kenn die Teile... Aber ich find's nicht notwendig, mich stört ne Schelle mehr überhaupt nicht.


----------



## schoeppi (19. Juli 2012)

Sieht sehr schön aus, viel Liebe zum Detail.
Und gut fotografieren kannst Du anscheinend auch. 

Womit ICH aber gar nicht klar käme wären die Citrus farbenen Schriftzüge auf den Felgen.
Das passt so gar nicht.


----------



## Witzke (19. Juli 2012)

Jupp, die gelben Schriftzüge stören mich auch noch, aber an die originalen Felgen in Orange war leider kein Rankommen, da exklusiv für Cube... Und die Vice (oder jetzt ja EXP500) gab es leider nicht in Orange und das Angebot war zu gut in der Bucht . Aber ich hab mir schon was überlegt, mal gucken ob es funktioniert .


----------



## Vincy (19. Juli 2012)

Überlackieren oder andere Decals anfertigen lassen.
Für mich wäre da der Lenker viel zu hoch.


----------



## basti313 (19. Juli 2012)

Decals entfernen, bzw. nur das "Vice" entfernen reicht doch.

Wenn dann irgendwann der LRS neu zentriert werden muss (scheint aber ab Werk recht gut eingespeicht zu sein) gleich farblich passende Nippel rein 

Ansonsten richtig schönes Rad. Das die Farben der Unterlegscheiben nicht passen ist ja leider bei Cube Standard...

Das Schaltauge würde ich noch gegen das Syntace X12 ersetzen. Nicht das du wo hängen bleibst und dein Schaltwerk vernichtest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Witzke (19. Juli 2012)

Erstmal freu ich mich, dass es euch auch soweit gefällt - auch wenn Geschmack bekannterweise subjektiv ist... 

@Vincy: Die Lenkerhöhe wird sich finden, denke ich. Ich hab lieber erstmal zu viel dran gelassen, als zu viel abzuschneiden . 
@basti313: Was genau ist bei dem originalen Schaltauge das Problem? Bzw. was ist der Vorteil von dem X12?


----------



## basti313 (19. Juli 2012)

> Erstmal freu ich mich, dass es euch auch soweit gefällt - auch wenn Geschmack bekannterweise subjektiv ist...


Mit den Teilen von CB liegst nur schwer daneben.



> @basti313: Was genau ist bei dem originalen Schaltauge das Problem? Bzw. was ist der Vorteil von dem X12?


Cube hat das X12 System billig nachgebaut. Sowohl Schaltauge als auch Gewindeinsert entsprechen nicht dem Standard von Syntace. Beim Insert weiß ich nicht was es aus macht...ich würde aber auf jeden Fall etwas Fett auf die Steckachse geben. Beim Schaltauge ist die Schraube aus Vollmaterial und hat keine Sollbruchstelle. Bei Kontakt verbiegt sie sich und beschädigt wenns blöd läuft den Rahmen. Die Syntace Schraube bricht wenns nicht blöd läuft sogar bevor das Schaltwerk Schaden nimmt.


----------



## Witzke (19. Juli 2012)

D.h. du sprichst von diesem Teil (dann plus passende Schraube und ggfs. Insert für die Steckachse): http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k404/a45487/x-12-schaltauge.html?mfid=93 ??? Sollte ja Plug&Play sein?! Die Steckachse war bereits gut gefettet beim Rahmenset dabei...

edit: Ok, hab gerade den Fred hier im Forum dazu gefunden. Ich werd es mal bei Gelegenheit gleich mitbestellen, ist ja keine Mordsinvestition, wenn dafür möglichst viel anderes teures heile bleibt


----------



## staxl783 (20. Juli 2012)

hallo zusammen. habe mal ne frage. habe meine bremse von der hayes auf die neue xt umgerüstet, nur bin mir noch nicht schlüssig mit den scheiben. welche erfahrungen habt ihr mit den 2teiligen ice tec scheiben gemacht. hatte die nämlich ins auge gefasst, da die standardscheiben von hayes sich in kurven wohl stark verwinden und scheppern.bevor ich zuschlage wär ich über eure erfahrungen mit den xt scheiben dankbar. gruss staxl


----------



## ___ICK_BINS___ (20. Juli 2012)

So heut abend gehts zum Händler Mein Baby abholen,, 1 tag bevor es an die Müritz geht 
Bilder kommen nächste Woche


----------



## schoeppi (20. Juli 2012)

staxl783 schrieb:


> welche erfahrungen habt ihr mit den 2teiligen ice tec scheiben gemacht. hatte die nämlich ins auge gefasst, da die standartscheiben von hayes sich in kurven wohl stark verwinden und scheppern.l




Ich fahre auf meinem Race LRS Hayes Scheiben, 180 und 160.
D.h. wir fahren die, der LRS wird wechselweise von mir und von meinem Sohn genutzt.
Bei mir im 100er AMS HPC und bei ihm im Radon ZR7 Race Hardtail.
Bei mir sind Formual RX montiert und bei ihm Juicy 7.
In beiden Rädern gibts keinerlei Probleme, die Bremsen laufen ruhig und arbeiten hervorragend.


----------



## Witzke (20. Juli 2012)

Yeah,
heute gab es den ersten kleinen Ausritt mit dem neuen Schätzelein und ich bin bereits sehr begeistert! Wir sind zwar nicht sehr weit gekommen, da ich mich auf einer besch...enen Wiese sehr verzettelt hab und die schwarzen Wolken immer näher rückten, aber ich war schon mal baff, wie geil man mit so'nem Gefährt über wirklich schweren Untergrund zirkeln kann. 
Allerdings dachte ich dann zunächst, mein Steuerlager hätte wieder Luft - der "Fahrradfachmann" meinte ja, mit der FSA-Konuskralle im Aluschaft würde man das Spiel nicht ordentlich rausbekommen, aber ich war eigentlich der Meinung, dass das doch ging. Hatte es selbst probiert und ich konnte kein Spiel mehr feststellen (Vorderbremse angezogen und leicht vor- und zurück gewippt - ist das die korrekte Methode?) - allerdings hab ich zu Hause dann gemerkt, als ich noch mal bei war, dass einfach nur der Sattel knackt. Ist ein WCS Damensattel von Ritchey - bin ich etwa zu schwer für das Ding? Nachher hörte man das Knacken allerdings auch, wenn man einfach am Sattel angefasst und das Bike z.B. angehoben hatte. Ist da was faul? Bin ja erstmal froh, dass die Konuskralle anscheinend doch fest genug sitzt. Oder meint ihr, das taugt für "normale" Steuerrohre, die eben nicht aus Carbon sind, nix? Laut rose ist das Teil auch für Aluschäfte geeignet... Sorry, gleich zwei Fragen auf einmal, aber ich vertrau auf die hiesigen Experten .
Aber als Fazit: Geiles Geometrie-Gefühl bislang; die XT-Gruppe hat einen richtig geilen Vortrieb und mit so'nem breiten Lenker hat man ja mal richtig geiles Gefühl . Ihr merkt: Auch langatmige und mit Brennesseln übersähte 10 Kilometer können richtig glücklich machen - auch bei Mistwetter .


----------



## kaile81 (20. Juli 2012)

Hallo Witzke,

bei deinen beiden Fragen kann ich dir zwar nicht helfen, hab aber meinerseits ne Frage. 

Wo hast du denn das Rahmenset her und was war alles dabei? Wo liegt das ganze dann preislich?

Danke. 

Kai


----------



## Witzke (20. Juli 2012)

Also ich hab's bei ebay entdeckt und zugeschlagen. Hab es fÃ¼r 508â¬ bekommen und rede mir ein, dass der Preis gut ist (wehe ihr erzÃ¤hlt mir jetzt was anderes!  ), habe auf die Schnelle das Rahmenset in keinem Onlineshop finden kÃ¶nnen um zu vergleichen - war also ein Spontankauf aus dem Bauch heraus (hab mich vorher natÃ¼rlich schon allgemein mit den Cube-RÃ¤dern auseinander gesetzt, aber eben nicht mit den Einzelpreisen).
Mit dabei war der DÃ¤mpfer, die SattelstÃ¼tze mit Klemme, der Steuersatz und das Innenlager (beide bereits eingepresst) - insofern war der Rest Plug&Play.


----------



## CelticTiger (20. Juli 2012)

Witzke schrieb:


> Also ich hab's bei ebay entdeckt und zugeschlagen. Hab es fÃ¼r 508â¬ bekommen und rede mir ein, dass der Preis gut ist (wehe ihr erzÃ¤hlt mir jetzt was anderes!  ), habe auf die Schnelle das Rahmenset in keinem Onlineshop finden kÃ¶nnen um zu vergleichen - war also ein Spontankauf aus dem Bauch heraus (hab mich vorher natÃ¼rlich schon allgemein mit den Cube-RÃ¤dern auseinander gesetzt, aber eben nicht mit den Einzelpreisen).
> Mit dabei war der DÃ¤mpfer, die SattelstÃ¼tze mit Klemme, der Steuersatz und das Innenlager (beide bereits eingepresst) - insofern war der Rest Plug&Play.



Ich wÃ¼rde mal sagen, das war ein SchnÃ¤ppchen! Vorausgesetzt, die Rahmennummer steht nicht in der Diebstahlliste der Polizei. 

Ãbrigens, die fertige Kiste sieht richtig gut aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaile81 (20. Juli 2012)

Danke für die Info. Für den Preis hätte ich es auch genommen.

Viel Spaß damit. 

Kai


----------



## Witzke (20. Juli 2012)

Also auf den Online-Portalen bzgl. gestohlener Räder war zum Glück nix zu finden - aber ich hatte das natürlich auch anfangs im Hinterkopf


----------



## ben_kenobi (20. Juli 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Das Unterrohr ist da aber nicht rund, sondern oval. Könnte sein, dass die Klemmhalterung da nicht ganz passt.
> Das Tretlagergehäuse ist auch breiter (92mm).



Hallo,

Und genau so ist es leider. Habe es gerade (vergeblich) versucht.
Das tretlager ist wirklich zu breit. Es liegt nicht mehr sauber auf und ist instabil.....

Muss ihn daher verkaufen.
Nicht kompatibel mit dem AMS 130......

Grüße
Ben


----------



## Chris_2012 (21. Juli 2012)

ben_kenobi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Und genau so ist es leider. Habe es gerade (vergeblich) versucht.
> Das tretlager ist wirklich zu breit. Es liegt nicht mehr sauber auf und ist instabil.....
> ...



Hast du es mit dem beiligenden Adapter probiert der ist doch für Übergrößen gedacht? Bei meinem AMS passt er perfekt zwischen den Lagerschalen aufliegend da wackelt nichts das Unterrohr ist ja ebenfalls oval - komisch.


----------



## ben_kenobi (21. Juli 2012)

Adapter dabei??
Hossa nein. Danke für den Tipp werd ich probieren  

Gesendet von meinem XOOM 2 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chris_2012 (21. Juli 2012)

In der Anleitung steht:

For bicycles with non-standard brackets, place adjustment adaptor on the bracket support.

Bild 4


----------



## Alaba (21. Juli 2012)

Hallo Cube-Gemeinde,

wollte hier mal nachfragen da ich ein paar problemchen mit meinem cube habe.

Habe mir im Frühjahr ein neues Cube AMS 130 Pro gegönnt und bin vom Fahrverhalten auch super zufrieden damit und passt wunderbar auf meine Bedürfnisse.
Habe allerdings schon von Anfang an auch ein paar problemchen damit die einfach nur nervig sind.
Das größte Problem ist wohl das knacken beim treten. Es ist nur ein leichtes knacken, welches auch nur Auftritt sobald ich Kraft auf die Pedale bringe. Es ist mal mehr mal weniger zu hören, auch wenn ich aus dem Sattel gehe.

Habe das Rad dann relativ früh zum ersten Service gebracht und das Problem auch bemängelt. Der Händler hat gemeint er hat nochmal alle Schrauben nachgezogen und es müsste nun alles i.O. sein.
Pedale kann ich auch mit sicherheit ausschließen!
Was kann ich noch selber ausprobieren. Da mein Händler 80km entfernt ist will ich erstmal selber nachforschen. Kann es am Innenlager liegen, auch wenn das eigentlich noch nagelneu sein sollte?

Gleiches Problem beim Lenken. Leichtes knacken während des Lenkvorgangs zu hören. Auch im Stand wenn ich das VR hochhebe.

Bin über jeden Tipp dankbar


----------



## Vincy (21. Juli 2012)

Überprüf mal die Schaltzüge, die in die Alurohre einmünden. Das verursacht auch leichtes Knacken. Insbesondere unten am Unterrohr. Dort mit Siliconspray etwas einsprühen.


----------



## CelticTiger (22. Juli 2012)

Alaba schrieb:


> Hallo Cube-Gemeinde,
> 
> wollte hier mal nachfragen da ich ein paar problemchen mit meinem cube habe.
> 
> ...




Eine weitere Ursache kónnen auch die Kettenblattschrauben sein. Shimano gibt hier Drehmomente von 14Nm (mittleres u. grosses Blatt) bis 16Nm (kleines Blatt) vor. 
Leider halten die Aluschrauben nicht viel aus, so dass hier Befestigungen aus Edelstahl die Zweifels ohne bessere Wahl sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealTobiTobsen (23. Juli 2012)

Alaba schrieb:


> Hallo Cube-Gemeinde,
> 
> wollte hier mal nachfragen da ich ein paar problemchen mit meinem cube habe.
> 
> ...



Bei mir waren es die Lager an der Hinterradschwinge. Nachdem ich alles auseinander gebaut, gefettet und wieder zusammen hatte, hat das Knacken aufgehört.


----------



## CelticTiger (23. Juli 2012)

Im Zweifelssfalle, und das ist in der Tat ernst gemeint, so lange Kurbelgarnitur montieren/demontieren, bis es beim Antreten nicht mehr knackt.  So mache ich es an meinem 2011er AMS 130 Race zumindest immer. Nach dem dritten Versuch ist dann allermeistens auch Ruhe.

Wo das Knacken herkommt, will sich meiner Vorstellungskraft einfach nicht erschließen, geschweige denn, warum es nach mehrmaligen Montieren und Demontieren der Kurbel wieder verschwindet.  Habe bei der letzten Jahreswartung ein neues Innenlager verpreßt. Die anderen Komponenten sind fast noch neuwertig. Beim alten Innenlager trat dieses kuriose Phänomen übrigens genau so auf.


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (24. Juli 2012)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Im Zweifelssfalle, und das ist in der Tat ernst gemeint, so lange Kurbelgarnitur montieren/demontieren, bis es beim Antreten nicht mehr knackt.  So mache ich es an meinem 2011er AMS 130 Race zumindest immer. Nach dem dritten Versuch ist dann allermeistens auch Ruhe.



Ja stimmt, die Kurbelgarnitur hatte ich auch auseinander... Natürlich alles schön sauber machen bevor man fettet und wieder zusammmen baut.


----------



## Witzke (26. Juli 2012)

Wir haben uns heute mal näher kennengelernt auf unserer ersten gemeinsamen nennenswerten Tour







Eines steht fest: Der Sattel wird getauscht. Was der knarzt und knackt unter meinem "gazellenähnlichen" Hintern... Und zu hart ist er obendrein - bin dann wohl doch eher der Sesselliebhaber


----------



## Mirror23 (27. Juli 2012)

gewicht der sun ringle radium ls ohne scheibe mit naben:2220g!
Gerade nachgewogen und notubes mit zusammen nichtmal 1400g gekauft...sind5 blei schwer die sun..


----------



## CelticTiger (28. Juli 2012)

Mirror23 schrieb:


> gewicht der sun ringle radium ls ohne scheibe mit naben:2220g!
> Gerade nachgewogen und notubes mit zusammen nichtmal 1400g gekauft...sind5 blei schwer die sun..



Das ist schon heftig, an einem Bike fÃ¼r knapp â¬ 2000.- so einen Schwerstschrott zu verbauen. Nach Informationen eines DÃ¼sseldorfer Cube-HÃ¤ndlers gibt es mit den Sunrigle "Radium" genau die gleichen Probleme wie mit dem VorgÃ¤nger "Ryde XMB": Die Lager zerpulvert es nach rustikaler Fahrweise regelrecht. FÃ¼r â¬ 190.- Aufpreis bietet er nach der ersten Reklamation deshalb die DT Swiss CSW 2.0 an.

Wer diese LaufrÃ¤der aus dem Hause Hayes fÃ¤hrt, sollte also immer genau hinhÃ¶ren, bzw. hinschauen und seinen HÃ¤ndler ggf. nach DT Swiss' oder Mavics gegen Aufpreis fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mirror23 (28. Juli 2012)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Das ist schon heftig, an einem Bike für knapp  2000.- so einen Schwerstschrott zu verbauen. Nach Informationen eines Düsseldorfer Cube-Händlers gibt es mit den Sunrigle "Radium" genau die gleichen Probleme wie mit dem Vorgänger "Ryde XMB": Die Lager zerpulvert es nach rustikaler Fahrweise regelrecht. Für  190.- Aufpreis bietet er nach der ersten Reklamation deshalb die DT Swiss CSW 2.0 an.
> 
> Wer diese Laufräder aus dem Hause Hayes fährt, sollte also immer genau hinhören, bzw. hinschauen und seinen Händler ggf. nach DT Swiss' oder Mavics gegen Aufpreis fragen.



Echt wahr? Mein händler (wiener shop) meinte das andere lr auch mit aufpreis nicht möglich sind..obwohl ich ihn darum gebeten habe aufgrund der probleme des vorgängers..
Ok hab das ams130 race allerdings um 1900 bekommen, nachdem ich das normaler ams130 nach ner woche zurück gab weil ich damit nicht happy war (hayes bremsen, keiner reine luft gabel) 
Hab jetzt beim erst service neue lr einbauen lassen..hab im shop um 350eu anstelle v 400eu ztr alpine v pancho bekommen..auf einen schlag knappe 800g gewicht verloren..hätte nie gedacht das die sunringledinger so sau schwer sind..
Daweil meinte er beim kauf damals das die alexrims am pro schwerer sind als die sunringle..nur wenn das stimmt, wie kann dann das normaler 130 so viel schwerer sein als das pro? Und das race nur so wenig leichter sein als das pro? Bin zeitweise schon am grübeln ob das merida 1 20 voll xt um 1600 nicht besser gewesen wäre..

Das knaxen hab ich auch zeitweise..kommt von den lager der wippe ganz vorne die bei der kurbel..ka wie es genau heißt..dort wo die hinterrad schwinge montiert ist, was ganz vorne bei der kurbel ist..
Hab tropfen öl hin getan (geputztes bike) u es ging weg..jetzt nach service wieder da..werd wohl diese anderen gleitlager ein baun lassen..wurde hier schon besprochen.


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (28. Juli 2012)

Das Hinterrad der ZX24 (_mit Schnellspanner, Bremsscheibe und Felgenband, ohne Kasette_) wiegt nachgewogen 1390 g. Angenommen die Vorderradnabe (XT-Nabe) ist rund 150 g leichter, so erreicht der LRS auf diese Weise ein Gewicht von ca. 2,6 kg.
Also wiegt er unterm Strich nur ca. 100 g mehr als die Sunringles.


----------



## Mirror23 (28. Juli 2012)

Sry, bei mir war felgenband auch dabei..und ebenfalls ohne kassette..


----------



## Mirror23 (28. Juli 2012)

Sry, bei mir war felgenband auch dabei..und ebenfalls ohne kassette...somit liegen mehr als 300g untersvhied an.


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (28. Juli 2012)

Sorry, aber deine Rechnung versteh ich jetzt nicht.
Wenn die 2220 g ohne Kassette und Bremsscheiben, aber mit Felgenbändern und Schnellspannern gemessen sind, bleibts doch bei einer Differenz von ca. 100 g.


----------



## Mirror23 (28. Juli 2012)

Wieso wenn die alexrims über 2600g wiegen mit selben konfig?


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (28. Juli 2012)

Mirror23 schrieb:


> ...ohne scheibe mit naben:2220g!
> ...





LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> Das Hinterrad der ZX24 (_mit __Bremsscheibe ..._) wiegt nachgewogen 1390 g. ...erreicht der LRS auf diese Weise ein Gewicht von ca. 2,6 kg.
> ...


Wenn ich mich kurz selbst zitieren darf.
Die Bremsscheiben habe ich noch mit 300 g (evtl. sinds eher 250 g) veranschlagt. Somit sind wir bei den 100 g.

War schon richtig meine Entscheidung gegen das LTD Race letztes Jahr. Dessen Sunringle-LRS wäre ja nichtmal ernsthaft leichter gewesen, von der Zuverlässigkeit spreche ich erst gar nicht...


----------



## Mirror23 (28. Juli 2012)

Ahhh..sorry..hab mein fehler..die scheibe übersehen das bei dir damit gewogen wurde


----------



## Chris_2012 (28. Juli 2012)

Der Alexrims ZX 24 LRS wiegt bei mir mit XT-Naben zusammen 2202g

VR 1005g
HR 1197g

ohne Scheiben, ohne Kassette und ohne Schnellspanner mit Felgenband Schwalbe blau
der Panchowheels LRS mit Notubes Alpine hingegen nur 1378g.


----------



## Mirror23 (28. Juli 2012)

Chris_2012 schrieb:


> Der Alexrims ZX 24 LRS wiegt bei mir mit XT-Naben zusammen 2202g
> 
> VR 1005g
> HR 1197g
> ...



dann verstehe ich echt nicht wie das pro leichter sein kann als normaler ams und das race dagegen nur 200 leichter als pro, wenn der anodisierte rahmen v race angeblich bis zu 400g leichter ist als d lackieren..
 Sunringle vr hatte 980g, hr:1240

Meine ALPINE v pancho hatten nur 1360g..wie geht das? Streuung?
Wias kan ich noch machen um das bike leichter zu bekommen?
Lenker ist klar..syntace hat ja über 300g
Aber dann wird es schwer..oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_2012 (28. Juli 2012)

Mirror23 schrieb:


> dann verstehe ich echt nicht wie das pro leichter sein kann als normaler ams und das race dagegen nur 200 leichter als pro, wenn der anodisierte rahmen v race angeblich bis zu 400g leichter ist als d lackieren..
> Sunringle vr hatte 980g, hr:1240
> 
> Meine ALPINE v pancho hatten nur 1360g..wie geht das? Streuung?
> ...



Was hast du für Speichen an deinem Pancho LRS?
Bei mir sind es CN Spokes Aero 424 Speichen.

Leichtere Speichen leichterer LRS.


----------



## Mirror23 (29. Juli 2012)

Chris_2012 schrieb:


> Was hast du für Speichen an deinem Pancho LRS?
> Bei mir sind es CN Spokes Aero 424 Speichen.
> 
> Leichtere Speichen leichterer LRS.



Aerospokes...also cn424 nehm ich an.


----------



## Mirror23 (31. Juli 2012)

Weiß zufällig wer welche gewichtsangabe für das race 2012 modell stimmen? Hab einmal 12.9kg bei div.shops u cubeseite und 12.7kg bei 2-3 online tests des 130race..
Hat zufällig wer nachgewogen? Am besten 18ner rahmen?


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (4. August 2012)

Moin,

ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand von euch schonmal auf breitere Reifen (also 2.4) gewechselt ist, und ob das ohne Probleme mit Platz (an der Hinterbauschwinge) und der Maulweite der Felge passt.
Konnte bisher nur mit ein paar Leuten darüber spekulieren, hat jemand schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht?


----------



## Trust2k (4. August 2012)

Hallo, hab die 2.4 Michelin Wild Rock'R Reinforced drauf, keine Probleme mit den XMB. Noch genug Platz an der Schwinge hinten.


----------



## FamalGosner (4. August 2012)

Ich fahre einen 2.4er Mountainking hinten. Absolut kein Problem bei ~1,8-2.2bar. Bei weniger wirds irgendwie gefühlt schwammig in schnellen Kurven. Das könnte aber mitunter am Fahrstil liegen...


----------



## ChesterTreu (5. August 2012)

Also demnächst werde ich bestimmt auch noch einige Fragen haben.......Hab mir vor ca. einer Woche das AMS 130 Race gekauft und bin, bis jetzt, überglücklich damit . Jetzt fehlen nur noch ordentliche Schuhe ;-)


----------



## CelticTiger (5. August 2012)

ChesterTreu schrieb:


> Also demnächst werde ich bestimmt auch noch einige Fragen haben.......Hab mir vor ca. einer Woche das AMS 130 Race gekauft und bin, bis jetzt, überglücklich damit . Jetzt fehlen nur noch ordentliche Schuhe ;-)



Glückwunsch und allzeit gute Fahrt!


----------



## ChesterTreu (5. August 2012)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Glückwunsch und allzeit gute Fahrt!



Danke!

Wenn es so weiter geht, hab ich meine Freundin auch bald so weit das sie Cuben will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mirror23 (6. August 2012)

ChesterTreu schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Wenn es so weiter geht, hab ich meine Freundin auch bald so weit das sie Cuben will


hehe..kenn ich.
März dieses jahr wie ich mir mein ktm flite kaufte hat sie sich ein 220eu teil genommen wo nach 2 monaten die zoomgabel steif war u schaltung(thournay) die kette nur mehr abwarf.obwohl ich damals meinte:
Hase du wirst es bereuen.gib mehr aus..sie meinte das passe so.
Erste ausfahrt sie am keuchen ich am davon ziehn(ok das ktm war im gegensatz zum ams130 race ein schnittiges,zwar schweres, aber von geo ein race(lag, richtig auf arme gestützt).
Sie fuhr damit wie ich krank war in die firma u merkte selber einen riesen unterschied u war viel schneller unterwegs
Im juni wurde mir mein ktm geklaut u kaufte mir das 130race2012 um 1899eu.
Und ich solle meiner frau ein ht um 600 besorgen was vernünftig sei.
Von cube gab es dabei leider kaum auswahl..
Es wurde vom eybl ein eyblbike. Das eybl punch.
Xt schaltung u kurbel(3x10} mit bb70 trettlager
Deore werfer u schalthebel
Shimano 486 scheibenbremse
Rs recon silver mit lockouthebel 
Ritchey vorbau, lenker steuersatz

Das alles statt999 um 599eu..hat knappe 12kg.sie ist damit happy, mir taugt die geo irgendwie nicht..oder ich bin meines zu sehr gewohnt.bei dem angebot konnte kein cube, merida matts 60,70 um 600 oder anderes angebot mithalten..leider..(der rahmen hat nicht mal ne sn.)


----------



## Mirror23 (6. August 2012)

Also..
Mit pedale(470g),sks schutzbleche(zusammen c a360g),licht(200g) und ztr-alpine ls(1360 statt 2220g) hat das rad 13.408g in18 zoll.somit mit orig lsr 14.2kg
Also blank somit c.a 12.380kg mit alpine und 13.12kg mit sunringle
Wenn cube das gewicht von 16zoll angibt stimmen die 12.9kg (+200g für eine größe mehr)
Was kann man noch an gewicht einsparen? Lenker ist klar..nur zb vorbau welcher? Ist der orig doch schon leicht.was kann man mit sattel stütze sparen?


----------



## Trust2k (6. August 2012)

Wenn man den Sattel weglässt, lässt sich auch einiges sparen  

Kommt es denn auf 200gr an ?

Wenn ich überleg was ich immer alles mitschleppe  

Viel kannste sicherlich durch einen anderen LRS erreichen und paar Gramm durch Tubeless.


----------



## ChesterTreu (6. August 2012)

Mirror23 schrieb:


> hehe..kenn ich.
> März dieses jahr wie ich mir mein ktm flite kaufte hat sie sich ein 220eu teil genommen wo nach 2 monaten die zoomgabel steif war u schaltung(thournay) die kette nur mehr abwarf.obwohl ich damals meinte:
> Hase du wirst es bereuen.gib mehr aus..sie meinte das passe so.
> Erste ausfahrt sie am keuchen ich am davon ziehn(ok das ktm war im gegensatz zum ams130 race ein schnittiges,zwar schweres, aber von geo ein race(lag, richtig auf arme gestützt).
> ...




Also bei so einem Angebot würde ich auch zugreifen! Aber bei den Frauen is da ja alles anders  gaaaanz wichtig die Farbe  aber da sollte Cube ja vorne liegen


----------



## Mirror23 (7. August 2012)

ChesterTreu schrieb:


> Also bei so einem Angebot würde ich auch zugreifen! Aber bei den Frauen is da ja alles anders  gaaaanz wichtig die Farbe  aber da sollte Cube ja vorne liegen



Ist bei meiner nicht so..bei ihr zählt funktion/preis/leistung..genauso wie bei mir..

Lsr hab ich schon recht leichte..hab gedacht u gehofft das ich auf 12kg komme..blank..

Das knarzen ist endlich weg bei mir, nachdem ich d bike samstag in laden brachte mit vermerk das es knarzt und heute wieder holen konnte. mit geputzte u gefettete lager u trettlager wieder bekommen u ruhig ist es


----------



## rosso19842 (7. August 2012)

hi

so mal mein 130 ams mit 11,8 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mirror23 (7. August 2012)

rosso19842 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> so mal mein 130 ams mit 11,8 kg



Wie hast du das zusammen gebracht? Mit oder ohne pedale?


----------



## Uni560 (7. August 2012)

Hey, kleine Frage...

hat jemand von euch schon den Hans Dampf in 2,35 im AMS 130 gefahren?
Passt der hinten gut in den Rahmen rein?

Würde vorne Trailstar und hintern Pacestar fahren wollen. Oder rät mir jemand beides Trailstar zu nehmen?


----------



## CelticTiger (7. August 2012)

rosso19842 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> so mal mein 130 ams mit 11,8 kg



Wie geht das? Ich komme mit meinem eloxierten 2011er Race mit Müh und Not mit Pedale auf 12kg. Dies ist aber auch nur dem Umstand zu verdanken, daß es bei der Bestückung der OEM Systemlaufräder mit DT 240er Naben und XR 400/350er Felgen zu Qualitätsaureißern nach oben hin kam.


----------



## KeepBiking (7. August 2012)

Ich drücke 12,5 kg trotz Mavic Crossmax und UST.
Das Race soll ja auch ein paar Gramm leichter sein, da keine Lackierung.


----------



## rosso19842 (7. August 2012)

Mirror23 schrieb:


> Wie hast du das zusammen gebracht? Mit oder ohne pedale?


 

ja mit leichten teilen

hope pro 2 lrs mit crest felgen und ron reifen(2,4) und dichtmilch!!
xo schaltwerk, xx shifter, xt kassette und kette, xtr umwerfer, xtr kurbel 2fach, xtr pedale
rock shox reverb, syntace vector carbon, syntace megaforce 50mm, extralite aheadkappe(2,8gr mit schraube),selle italia slr tt sattel

ja und so kommt man auf wenig gewicht und das ohne einschränkungen


----------



## rosso19842 (7. August 2012)

ach ja extralite schaumstoffgriffe(16gr) und formula r1 bremse mit 180 xt icetec scheiben


----------



## KeepBiking (7. August 2012)

Und wie wiegst Du das Teil?
Kofferwaage?


----------



## rosso19842 (7. August 2012)

Kofferwaage und radwaage beim meinem cube laden!


----------



## CelticTiger (7. August 2012)

rosso19842 schrieb:


> ja mit leichten teilen
> 
> hope pro 2 lrs mit crest felgen und ron reifen(2,4) und dichtmilch!!
> xo schaltwerk, xx shifter, xt kassette und kette, xtr umwerfer, xtr kurbel 2fach, xtr pedale
> ...



Und dieser abenteuerlicher Mix aus SRAM und Shimano bei Kette, Cassette und Schaltung läuft rund?


----------



## rosso19842 (7. August 2012)

Ja läuft super!echt geil sind halt xx shifter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uni560 (7. August 2012)

Kann jemand etwas über meine Frage bzgl. Hans Dampf 2,35 im AMS 130er Rahmen sagen? Laut Cube ist der Rahmen ja nur für 2,25 freigegeben. Aber die Angaben auf der FAQ Seite von Cube sind ja noch von 2010.


----------



## Vincy (7. August 2012)

Kann man, ist aber auch abhängig von der jeweiligen Felgenbreite.


----------



## CelticTiger (7. August 2012)

rosso19842 schrieb:


> Ja läuft super!echt geil sind halt xx shifter!



Ich möchte mir liebend gerne die neuen 10fach Gripshifts von SRAM montieren. (Ich liebe die guten, alten Drehgriffe über alles.) Mir sagt aber jeder, daß die nur mit kompletten SRAM-Antrieb sauber funktionieren. 
Und bei Dir läuft der Komponentenmix reibungslos, zumindest mit Trigger, was dann aber eh egal sein dürfte.


----------



## rosso19842 (7. August 2012)

ja hab keine probleme!!!was soll da auch nicht funktionieren???
xx shifter und xo schaltwerk passt ja!!
sram hat 1:1 übersetzung und der umwerfer von xtr auch also passt das auch!!!
ja und kette und kassette sind ja nicht von nem anderen planeten also daselbe wie sram!!gibt ja auch andere anbieter wie recon und das funktioniert ja auch!!brauchst halt en gute mechaniker


----------



## rosso19842 (7. August 2012)

ich glaub die drehgriffe kann man umbauen lassen wenn man mit shimano fahren will aber genauer kann ich das nicht sagen!!hab ja shifter!!


----------



## basti313 (7. August 2012)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir liebend gerne die neuen 10fach Gripshifts von SRAM montieren. (Ich liebe die guten, alten Drehgriffe über alles.) Mir sagt aber jeder, daß die nur mit kompletten SRAM-Antrieb sauber funktionieren.
> Und bei Dir läuft der Komponentenmix reibungslos, zumindest mit Trigger, was dann aber eh egal sein dürfte.


Schaltwerk und Trigger müssen wegen der Übersetzung von der gleichen Marke sein. Shimano Schaltwerk und SRAM Trigger geht definitiv nicht. Der Rest ist eher egal. Ein komplettes 10-Fach Shimano System soll wegen den aufeinander abgestimmten Steighilfen besser schalten...aber es fahren ja auch Leute mit allen möglichen Ketten und Ritzeln rum und es macht nichts.


----------



## Mirror23 (7. August 2012)

@ Rosso
Sind die 11.8 mit pedale oder ohne?

@Celtic
Mit oder ohne pedale und welche rahmengröße?


Hmm..bis auf lenker u vorbau sind d teile fast gleich..ich würde mit carbon lenker u sattelstütze u leichtere pedale trotzdem nicht auf unter 12kg kommen..komisch..
kann man mit andere reifen als nobynic perf was original oben sind auch noch sparen?


----------



## Steffen63768 (7. August 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> Schaltwerk und Trigger müssen wegen der Übersetzung von der gleichen Marke sein. Shimano Schaltwerk und SRAM Trigger geht definitiv nicht. Der Rest ist eher egal. Ein komplettes 10-Fach Shimano System soll wegen den aufeinander abgestimmten Steighilfen besser schalten...aber es fahren ja auch Leute mit allen möglichen Ketten und Ritzeln rum und es macht nichts.




Stimmt nicht ganz. SRAM X0 Gripshift können umgebaut werden um Shimano Schaltwerke zu bedienen.

@Mirror 23

Die 11,8kg von Rosso sind natürlich mit Pedale bei 20" Rahmengröße.

Komme selbst bei meinem AMS 130 unter 11,5kg allerdings ein eloxierter Rahmen ohne Reverb.


----------



## CelticTiger (8. August 2012)

Mirror23 schrieb:


> @ Rosso
> Sind die 11.8 mit pedale oder ohne?
> 
> @Celtic
> Mit oder ohne pedale und welche rahmengröße?



Na ja, ist immerhin ein 22`-Rahmen mit Pedale. 
Als weiteres "Tuning" habe wären noch eine Carbon Sattelstütze von 3T, ein individuell angefertigten Steuersatz und z.Z. Schwalbes Furious Fred zu nennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mirror23 (8. August 2012)

Habe 18zoll und auch schwarz anodisierten rahmen..nehmen wir noch -200g für leichteren lenker. vorbau wird max -50g bringen, leichte sattel stütze vll -100.damit wäre ich ohne pedale auf knappe 12g..also mit pedale (leichte) sagen wir 12.25kg

Wie kommt man da mit nen größeren rahmen (+200g) nochmal  -500g  zusammen um mit pedale auf <12kg zu kommen??
xt kurbel tausch ich nicht..xt zu xtr ist mir preislich zu heftig und würde mir was bringen?bzw zu carbonkurbel?(die auch zu teuer sind)
Wieso tu ich mir so schwer auf 12kg mit pedale zu kommen wärend andere mit größeren rahmen das leicht unterschreiten? 

Inwiefern angefertigter steuersatz?


----------



## rosso19842 (8. August 2012)

also erstens der ron wiegt ca 500 gr!!der nic in perfomence bestimmt 750gr!!mit der milch spart man auch noch en bisl was!!hier und da mal ein paar gramm dann geht das schon!!

xtr kurbel von mir wiegt 640 gr!hatte vorher xt kurbel mit anderen leichteren blättern und die hatte trotzdem 740gr!!mit den griffen spart man fast 100gr!!der sattel wiegt nur 140!!!pedale wiegen 370gr!!!der lrs wiegt 1650 und ist stabil!!mit den laufrädern kann man am meisten raus holen!!!

hab auch noch en lrs hope cx ray ztr arch->1600 günstig abzugeben, müsste aber neu zentriert werden!!!schwarze felgen mit weissen speichen!!sogar mit mountain king reifen 2,4!!


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (8. August 2012)

Der NN Performance wiegt laut Schwalbe 590g, in der Evo-Version 545 g.

Ich verstehe nur nicht, weshalb du deinem Text mit einer Armada von Ausrufezeichen Nachdruck verleihen möchtest. Macht irgendwie den Eindruck als hättest du schlecht geschlafen.


----------



## Steffen63768 (8. August 2012)

@LTD-TeamRider

Rosso ist nur schlecht drauf weil er um 10:00 Uhr arbeiten muss.

Zur Sache selbst:
Auf die Gewichtsangaben von Schwalbe kannst du dich nicht verlassen. Mir ist bisher noch kein Reifen vor die Nase gekommen der vom Gewicht übereingestimmt hat.

@Mirror23

Stell mal ein Bild von deinem Bike ein.

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## rosso19842 (8. August 2012)

Glaub nicht das der 590 wiegt!ja das mit den ausrufezeichen ist so mein dingB-)ding
Hab gut geschlafen


----------



## Mirror23 (12. August 2012)

Ne frage zur sattel stütze..
verbaut ist eine mit 31.6mm durchmesser, finde aber vor allem im carbon bereich vorwiegend stützen mit 30.9mm.kann ich diese trotzdem verwenden oder muss ich eine genauso dicke nehmen?
Warum zum honck gibt es so viele durchmesser bei den stützen?(z.b27.x,30.9,31.6)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FamalGosner (12. August 2012)

Also der Sattelstützendurchmesser ist wahrscheinlich einfach ein Ding von Design und Steifigkeit des Rahmens.
Direkt würde ich keine 30.9mm in eine 31.6mm Sattelstütze bauen, noch weniger wenn sie aus Carbon ist. Es gibt aber Reduzierhülsen, vielleicht passt da eine.
Alternativ einfach noch einen Karton oder ähnliches verbauen....damit du die 0,7mm wegbekommst.


----------



## rosso19842 (12. August 2012)

@Mirror23

Carbon Sattelstützen bekommt man auch in 31,6!z.b:die Syntace p6 hiflex!
hab eine hier die zum verkauf steht(günstig)!die stütze war 400 mm lang habe sie aber etwas gekürzt!ist eine weisse in der cube edition.sieht echt stark aus und bei der kannst du auch davon ausgehen das sie hält(ohne gewichtsbeschränkung).wiegt ca 180gr


----------



## schoeppi (14. August 2012)

Die 11,8 von Rosso sind schon schwer zu glauben.

Den Gewichtsunterschied der Antriebsteile zu XT beim 2011er Race macht die Reverb und der übergewichtige Vorbau locker wieder kaputt.
2,4er RoRos sind nicht viel leichter als 2,25er Nobbys 2012, die XT Kassette bringt nichts gegegenüber ner SLX. Auch meine PG1070 wiegt das gleiche, alles Wurscht.
Bleiben nur die Laufräder. 
1650gr. haben die auch, also gegen XPW1600 (als Glückstreffer) auch nicht viel.

Wenn man die Pedale mit 370gr. ansetzt käme das Bike auf 11,43kg.
Kann ich nicht glauben.
Wobei sich die Frage stellt warum ausgrechnet die Pedale so schwer gewählt wurden.

Übrigens: den NN Perfomance kommt um die 600gr, gewogen, nicht nachgelesen.



@Mirror23: 31,6er Stützen gibts wie Sand am Meer, ist eines der gängisten Formate.
Für ne Stütze der Gewichtsklasse um 220gr. musst Du nicht mehr als ca. 40-50 EUR ausgeben (Thomson Elite, Ritchey WCS, FSA XC190) in Alu
bzw. um knapp unter 200gr. in Carbon (Saso Mekkem, FSA SLK) um die 60-70 EUR.


----------



## Steffen63768 (14. August 2012)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Die 11,8 von Rosso sind schon schwer zu glauben.
> 
> Den Gewichtsunterschied der Antriebsteile zu XT beim 2011er Race macht die Reverb locker wieder kaputt.
> 2,4er RoRos sind nicht leichter als 2,25er Nobbys 2012, die XT Kassette bringt nichts gegegenüber ner SLX. Auch meine PG1070 wiegt das gleiche, alles Wurscht.
> ...



Die 11,8kg von Rosso kann ich bestätigen. Momentan habe ich keine Reverb drauf und mein AMS130 20" wiegt 11,4kg

2,4 Rocket Ron (509gr und 510gr) sind leichter als 2,25 Nobby Nic (534 und 536gr) und haben einiges mehr an Profil. 

Eine XT Kassette ist im Durchschnitt 30gr leichter als eine SLX. Auch die PG1070 ist so ca. 10gr schwerer.

XPW1600 sollen 1650gr wiegen? Kann ich persönlich nicht glauben. Rosso fährt tubeless, also wieder mind. 120gr gegenüber einem Light Schlauch.

Und die Pedale sind für Trail Pedale wirklich nicht schwer finde ich (371gr)

Stell mal ein Bild von deinem Rad ein und dann kann ich dir sagen was an Rossos Rad leichter ist.


----------



## basti313 (14. August 2012)

Ich glaube bei den Rädern gibt es ne große Streuung. Das 130er Race meiner Frau wiegt fahrfertig (Satteltasche mit Ersatzschlauch und Multitool, Selle Diva Sattel, Sigma BC irgendwas, Pedale) im Originalzustand (Cube Sattelstütze, Nobbys, XPW1600, nicht Tubeless) laut Kofferwaage 12.1kg. Die Kofferwaage stimmt laut Waage am Flughafen recht gut.
Sieht man doch in der Gewichtstabelle, dass eigentlich gleiche Reifen teilweise 80g Gewichtsunterschiede haben. 

Zur Sattelstützendiskussion:
Jeder Hersteller hat da seine eigene Philosophie. Cube verbaut durch die Bank die 31,6er Stützen. Gewicht kann man da nur sehr begrenzt sparen. Die Cube RFR Stütze wiegt in voller Länge nur 220g...da muss man schon was edles kaufen um drunter zu kommen.
Mit der P6 HiFlex spart man eher kein Gewicht. Das ist ne Stütze für Hardtails um etwas mehr Komfort rein zu bringen. Am Fully macht sie wenig Sinn.


----------



## CelticTiger (14. August 2012)

Es sind ja nicht nur die verschiedensten Komponenten in den OEM-Laufrädern, die eine einheitliche Gewichtsangabe unmöglich machen. Auch die Lager im Hinterbau sind in Qualität und Gewicht nicht einheitlich. Jedenfalls waren in meinem ersten Rahmen in den Hauptdrehpunkten exotische Kegelrollenlager verbaut. in meinem Ausstauschrahmen waren hingegen nur Rillenkugellager verbaut. Gewichtsunterschied je Lager: 11g. Auch die Verschraubungen scheinen mal mit Aluschrauben/Bolzen, mal mit Edelstahlschrauben/Bolzen zu erfolgen.
Des Weiteren wurden an einigen Formala R1/RX-Kombinationen vereinzelt Carbonhebel verbaut (die sich bei Formula wie allerbilligstes Plastik anfühlen und auch so aussehen). 
Ein weiterer Gewichtsfaktor scheint die Talas zu sein. Wie mir User "Keepbiking" mitteilte, gießt man bei Toxoholics`in die Dämpferseite 15 bis 20ml mehr Öl hinein, als von Fox in seinen Tabellen angegeben. Somit dürfte das Bike nach einem Service auf einmal 40g schwerer sein. Das ist fast ein trockenes Brötchen weniger zum Frühstück vor der Tour. 
Aber was soll sie ganze groteske Erbsenzählerei: In spätestens fünf Jahren wird man unsere 12kg schweren Monsterfullys eh nur noch belächeln.


----------



## rosso19842 (14. August 2012)

hi

also ich hab auf jedenfall noch ein lrs xpw1600 da den werd ich morgen wiegen!ne p6 hiflex und ne rfr hab ich auch da!werd das alles mal wiegen und hier zeigen!ich glaub nicht das der xpw unter 1750 ist!auch die rfr wird knapp 300 wiegen(hatte ich schonmal gewogen)!die p6 hiflex müsste ca 180-190 wiegen in 350mm länge!morgen sind wir schlauer!

werd auch morgen mein rad an die waage hängen das da keine zweifel mehr aufkommen


----------



## CelticTiger (14. August 2012)

rosso19842 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> also ich hab auf jedenfall noch ein lrs xpw1600 da den werd ich morgen wiegen!ne p6 hiflex und ne rfr hab ich auch da!werd das alles mal wiegen und hier zeigen!ich glaub nicht das der xpw unter 1750 ist!auch die rfr wird knapp 300 wiegen(hatte ich schonmal gewogen)!die p6 hiflex müsste ca 180-190 wiegen in 350mm länge!morgen sind wir schlauer!
> 
> werd auch morgen mein rad an die waage hängen das da keine zweifel mehr aufkommen



Du mußt uns dann aber auch schon verraten, welche Komponenetn in Deinen XPR 1600 verbaut wurden. Von DT 370, über DT 340/350 bis zu DT 240s ist bei den Naben alles möglich. Ebenso bei den Felgen: Es wurden bisher X450, X430, XR400 XR350 verbaut.
Zu den Nippeln und den Speichen kann ich nichts sagen. Die Informationen zu den verschiedenen Bauteilen habe ich durch Zufall erfahren: Als ich meine Laufräder zu DT Swiss nach Schönaich einsenden mußte, unterrichtete mich der dortige Ingenieur Herr Wardt in einem Telephongespräch über das Durcheinander bei den Cube OEM XPR 1600.


----------



## rosso19842 (14. August 2012)

woher weisst du das diese ganzen komponenten verbaut wurden?hattest doch nur deinen satz eingeschickt oder?also der xpw ist noch in meinem elite drin!ich denk beim elite werden sie den leichtesten verbaut haben wenn soviel unterschied gibt!hast du schon schonmal einen leichten xpw 1600 irgendwo gesehen?mit waagen angabe?ich denk nicht das cube soviel verschiedenes da zusammen bauen lässt!ich mein 240s naben sind ja schon sehr sehr gute naben und das freilaufgeräusch hab ich noch bei keinem xpw gehört.meine freundin hat auch einen xpw drin und der lag auch so bei 1700-1750gramm!


----------



## Mirror23 (14. August 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> Ich glaube bei den Rädern gibt es ne große Streuung. Das 130er Race meiner Frau wiegt fahrfertig (Satteltasche mit Ersatzschlauch und Multitool, Selle Diva Sattel, Sigma BC irgendwas, Pedale) im Originalzustand (Cube Sattelstütze, Nobbys, XPW1600, nicht Tubeless) laut Kofferwaage 12.1kg.
> 
> Zur Sattelstützendiskussion:
> Jeder Hersteller hat da seine eigene Philosophie. Cube verbaut durch die Bank die 31,6er Stützen. Gewicht kann man da nur sehr begrenzt sparen. Die Cube RFR Stütze wiegt in voller Länge nur 220g...da muss man schon was edles kaufen um drunter zu kommen.


 
Welche größe?? 
Cube gibt das gewicht von 16ner rahmen an..oder? 
Aber bitte wie kann das Bike deiner Frau mit den ganzen Teilen drann nur 12.1kg wiegen wärend mein 130er Race (18Zoll) trotz leichtere LSR (Alpine v Pancho mit 1360g) auf 12,7kg mit Pedale kommt? Mit licht, kotflügel komm ich auf knappe 13.4kg
Das heißt das mein Bike absolut Original,mit pedale (über 400g) auf gute 13.5kg gekommen ist..

Hab ich eh schon mal geschrieben...verstehe echt nciht wie das pro so viel schwerer sein kann oder das sl z.b leichter sein kann wenn angeblich die eloxierten rahmen 400g leichter sind als die lackierten..
was wiegt denn die relevation was cube verbaut? müßte ja dann viel leichter sein als die talas wenn das race nur 400g leichter ist als das pro, wobei kurbel (gruppenlose zu XT)c.a 300g und der Eloxierte Rahmen(400g) schon mehr ausmachen als die 400g was das pro schwerer ist.Wenn die alexrims nun auch noch schwerer sind als die Sunringle, müßte das pro ja eigentlich viel schwerer sein als nur 400g..

Oder das SLT mit 12.2kg
Ebenfalls Lackierter Rahmen somit 400g schwerer als d Race
nun ist das SLT aber 700g leichter.Teiletechnisch sind fast die selben verbaut(halt rein XT(slt) zu slx(xt)(race) und bis auf die laufräder ist eigendlich der aufbau fast der selbe(bissl andre Talas)
Also um den nachteil des lackes weg zu machen(SLT) sind schon mal 400g nötig, nu ist das bike aber um 700g auch noch leichter als das race..sind also gute 1,1kg die das SLT nur durch komponenten schaffen muß..nur frag ich mich dabei: WIE?? Wenn bis auf schaltung und bissl andre talas ansonst alles das selbe ist(sattel+stütze) und die XT bremse im gegensatz zur RX auch nochmal ein paar gramm schwerer sind??
Hab ich wo nen denkfehler?


Hab ne frage zur Talas am Bike..
Wenn ich bei der talas die luft rauß lasse und mit der gabel ganz eintauche bleibt oberhalb vom O-Ring vom Standrohr(sind doch die goldenen rohre was eintauchen..oder?)vll1mm über..also im grunde sind es c.a 2mm die vom standrohr unbenutzt sind(o-ring hat ja auch c.a 1mm dicke)
Ist das bei euren auch so? am alten Bike von mir blieben locker 1-1,5cm vom standrohr "über" wenn ich ganz einfederte..

hatte einmal nicht ganz die luft rauß gelassen weil ich den maximalen federweg wissen wollte und schaffte es nicht das der o-ring so weit rauf geschoben wird wie jetzt.allerdings waren vll noch 0,3bar in der gabel und schaffte es nicht,obwohl ich mich mit aller kraft dagegen stemmte,die gabel ganz zum eintauchen zu bekommen..istdas normal?? hätte nicht gedacht das so ein hauch von luftal mich hindern würden die gabel ganz einzufedern..








Original RfR- Stütze wiegt rund 260g und Originalsattel schlägt mit 315g zu Buche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosso19842 (15. August 2012)

also kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das dass ams nur 12,1 kg wiegt mit dem ganzen zeug!hatte bei meinem händler mal ein 110er race in 16 zoll und das war schon schwerer und hatte xo und r1x drauf!ich glaube eher das es 13,1 kg hat!

ich glaub das der eloxierte rahmen vll 200 gr ausmacht!mehr nicht!


das slt hat easton lrs->viel leichter und besser....ich denk mal im gegensatz zum sun ringle wiegt der easton bis zu 500gr weniger!

vll lightschläuche drin->leichter

ja und so kannst du locker gewicht sparen!

bei cube sind halt alle angaben für 16zoll gedacht und ob die dann auch stimmen weiss man nicht!

ja sattel und stütze wiegen sehr viel!hab allein mit sattel und stütze 250 gr raus geholt(selle italia slr tt->140gr und syntace hiflex p6->180)!das nur bei den 2 teilen!vorbau und lenker kann man auch nochmal viel raus holen!hab auch noch titan und aluschrauben verwendet und ruck zuck hast du ein halbes kilo weg!beim lrs hab ich sogar ca 1kg eingespaart(sun ringle ca 2200gr plus schläuche ca.380 gr plus reifen 1200->nobby nic)->jetzt hope-crest-dt swiss 1650 plus milch 120 ind reifen ca.1000!


----------



## CelticTiger (15. August 2012)

rosso19842 schrieb:


> woher weisst du das diese ganzen komponenten verbaut wurden?hattest doch nur deinen satz eingeschickt oder?



Habe ich doch geschrieben! Die Infos habe ich von Herrn Wardt persönlich (Leiter der deutschen DT Swiss Vertretung) in Schönaich bekommen. Dort wird man, neben Cube selbst, wohl am besten wissen, was unter ihren Namen mit den OEM-LRSs in Waldershof so verzapft wird.


----------



## rosso19842 (15. August 2012)

so hier soviel zum thema xpw 1600!ich frage mich nur wenn es doch irgendwo auf diesem planeten xpw 1600 mit 240er naben gibt in welchem rad die verbaut sind???ich mein das elite ist das flagschiff der hardtails bei cube!wenn nicht bei diesem rad bei welchem dann!könnttest ja mal den netten herren fragen wo die verbaut sein sollen!


----------



## CelticTiger (15. August 2012)

rosso19842 schrieb:


> so hier soviel zum thema xpw 1600!ich frage mich nur wenn es doch irgendwo auf diesem planeten xpw 1600 mit 240er naben gibt in welchem rad die verbaut sind???ich mein das elite ist das flagschiff der hardtails bei cube!wenn nicht bei diesem rad bei welchem dann!könnttest ja mal den netten herren fragen wo die verbaut sein sollen!



In einigen 2011er AMS 130 Race, in denen die XPW 1600 letzmalig verbaut wurden.
Das Thema sorgte bereits vor drei Jahren, als die XPR 1600 erstmalig zur Anwendung kamen, für mächtig Ärger, wie Du hier lesen kannst:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=384484&highlight=xpw+1600

Es hagelte darauf hin wahrscheinlich verärgerte E-Mails, worauf hin Cube sich wohl genötigt sah, die DT 370er Naben gegen DT 340/350, bzw. X450 gegen XR400 auszuwechseln, um das Gewicht zu drücken. 
Die DT240 und XR350 waren nur wenige Einzelfälle.
Hast Du denn die 370er oder die 340/350er Naben drin? Du kannst sie am Freilaufgeräusch unterscheiden. Die 370er haben mickrige Sperrklinken, die nur leise klickern. Die 340/350er haben den Zahnscheibenfreilauf, der mitunter richtigen Krach
 machen kann, wenn nicht genug Molycote zwischen den Stirnradscheiben ist.
Letzteren Freilauf kannst Du auch ohne Werkzeuge öffnen. Einfach die Cassette mitsamt Rotor vom Rad gleichmäßig abziehen. Wenn das nicht gehen sollte, hast Du die 370er Naben.


----------



## rosso19842 (15. August 2012)

@basti313

hier mal die sattelstützen wo du meintsest das die rfr nur "220" und die p6 nicht viel leichter ist!rfr hat eine länge von 380mm und die p6 hiflex 350mm!


----------



## rosso19842 (15. August 2012)

@schoeppi

Steffen63768 und ich waren heut unterwegs und haben extra mein rad gewogen das du auch keine zweifel mehr hast das mein rad 11,8kg wiegt!hoffe steffen stellt die bilder schnellst möglich ein!


----------



## rosso19842 (15. August 2012)

@CelticTiger

ok!ich bin bald auf der eurobike bei cube da werd ich mich mal schlau machen!das interessiert mich


----------



## CelticTiger (15. August 2012)

rosso19842 schrieb:


> @CelticTiger
> 
> ok!ich bin bald auf der eurobike bei cube da werd ich mich mal schlau machen!das interessiert mich



Habe meinen letzten Beitrag (#706) nochmals ergänzt.
Welche Naben hast Du denn? 1900g ist mächtig Holz!


----------



## rosso19842 (15. August 2012)

Ich weiss nicht welche naben da drin sind!wo sieht man das?das sind 20002000!echt heftig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (15. August 2012)

Alle DT LRS mit X-12 sind mit Zahnscheiben (DT 340 bzw 350 Naben), weil die DT 370 nicht umrüstbar sind.
Das höhere Gewicht kommt teilweise auch durch die breiteren Felgen (559x19,5). 
Seit 2011 werden da DT M480 verwendet. Zumindest bei den Fullys. Der originale DT M1800 wiegt ca 1870g.


----------



## Steffen63768 (15. August 2012)

Anbei der Beweis das Rossos Bike die 11,8kg hat.


----------



## rosso19842 (16. August 2012)

also der xpw 1600 vom elite hat ja schnellspanner!naja 2000gr sind schon ne hausnummer!egal hab die scheiss dinger runter gemacht und gegen neue getauscht->gewichtsersparnis 600gr mit reifen vll 700gr!

schoeppi zufrieden?


----------



## rosso19842 (16. August 2012)

Gestern waren wir unterwegs und haben eine schöne Tour gemacht


----------



## Mirror23 (16. August 2012)

Weiß wer was für ne kassette beim race2012 verbaut ist? Finde dazu keine angaben auf der cube seite.


----------



## schoeppi (16. August 2012)

Steffen63768 schrieb:


> Stell mal ein Bild von deinem Rad ein und dann kann ich dir sagen was an Rossos Rad leichter ist.



Geht einfacher.

2011er Race in 22 Zoll.

XPW1600 mit Nobby 2,25
XT komplett
R1X, Talas, RP23
(alles Serie bis hierhin)
PG1070 Kassette
FSA XC190 Stütze (218gr.)
FSA XC 190 Lenker (208gr.)
FSA OS99 Vorbau (112gr.)
Ritchey WCS Schaumgriffe (48gr.)
Fizik Tundra 2 (218gr.)

Thats it.

Übrigens hatte ich auch schon mal ne RFR Stütze mit 220gr. in den Fingern, steckte im Radon meines Sohnes.
Dank Celtic weiss ich jetzt auch welche Naben verbaut sind bei mir.
Als ich die Kassette wechseln wollte war ich zunächst erschrocken als ich das gesamte Paket in den Händen hatte. 

Achso, übergewichtige Eisenhaufen haben wir nicht erst in 5 Jahren sondern schon in wenigen Monaten.
Das 2013er Stereo gibts mit 9,85kg und klettert, laut Cube, besser als unsere 130er bzw.geht bergab besser als die 150er.
Also müssen unsere Möhren wohl dringend wieder weg......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti313 (16. August 2012)

> Welche größe??
> Cube gibt das gewicht von 16ner rahmen an..oder?
> Aber bitte wie kann das Bike deiner Frau mit den ganzen Teilen drann nur 12.1kg wiegen wärend mein 130er Race (18Zoll) trotz leichtere LSR (Alpine v Pancho mit 1360g) auf 12,7kg mit Pedale kommt? Mit licht, kotflügel komm ich auf knappe 13.4kg
> Das heißt das mein Bike absolut Original,mit pedale (über 400g) auf gute 13.5kg gekommen ist..


Reden wir beide vom 2011er Modell? Und ja, meine Frau fährt das 16er.



> Hab ich eh schon mal geschrieben...verstehe echt nciht wie das pro so viel schwerer sein kann oder das sl z.b leichter sein kann wenn angeblich die eloxierten rahmen 400g leichter sind als die lackierten..


Die Gewichtsangaben kannst alle in die Tonne kloppen. Geh zu nem großen Cube Händler und häng ein paar Räder unaufgebaut, direkt aus dem Karton an die Waage. Ich hab vor meinem Kauf alle Ausführungen des 130ers und ein paar andere Schmuckstückchen (110SL, 150 Race...) in 18Zoll aufgehängt.
Interessant war: Das Team war trotz besserer Ausstattung innerhalb der Messgenauigkeit genauso schwerer als das Pro. Trotz XT Kurbel gegen gruppenlose Kurbel...

Insgesamt haben ALLE lackierten Räder von Pro bis SL das Kataloggewicht +200g (18Zoll) um mindestens 400g überboten und alle anodisierten Rahmen (Race und SL) das Kataloggewicht +200g geschafft.

Extreme Ausreißer waren das Pro und das Team. Das Pro eher nach unten, das Team nach oben.



> so hier soviel zum thema xpw 1600!ich frage mich nur wenn es doch irgendwo auf diesem planeten xpw 1600 mit 240er naben gibt in welchem rad die verbaut sind???ich mein das elite ist das flagschiff der hardtails bei cube!wenn nicht bei diesem rad bei welchem dann!könnttest ja mal den netten herren fragen wo die verbaut sein sollen!


Ich kann mir das nur so erklären: Die 350er Nabe kam erst später, die 240er war schon vorher mit X12 verfügbar. Das würde erklären warum für die ersten AMS130 Race nen LRS mit 240er Nabe hinten aufgebaut wurde. Bevor ich aber nicht die kleine Stufe am inneren Rand der Nabe, die die einzige Möglichkeit ist sie von der 350er zu unterscheiden, mit eigenen Augen sehe glaube ich das auch nur zu 50% 



> hier mal die sattelstützen wo du meintsest das die rfr nur "220" und die p6 nicht viel leichter ist!rfr hat eine länge von 380mm und die p6 hiflex 350mm!


Sehr interessant. Ich habe damals die RFR aus meinem Rennrad mit der Tompson Elite verglichen, da war es kein so großer Unterschied. Dann muss ich die RFR vom MTB nochmal wiegen.



> Seit 2011 werden da DT M480 verwendet. Zumindest bei den Fullys.


Also bei unserem nicht. Hab ich erst vor 3 Wochen mit dem Tubeless Kit für die 19mm Felgen versehen.


----------



## Vincy (16. August 2012)

Es gab von DT Swiss auch noch die DT340. Die wurde standardmäßig bei den XPW1600 mit X-12 verbaut. Die DT350 gibt es ja erst seit Herbst 2010. Da gibt es eh keine gravierende Unterschiede.

Die RFR-Sattelstütze gibt es als MTB oder Roadversion. Die Roadversion ist etwas leichter.

Aber was soll's, letztendlich belügen die Leute sich selber.


----------



## rosso19842 (16. August 2012)

komisch ich hatte mal wirklich bei meinem händler 2 bikes gewogen und das gewicht hat ziemlich gepasst!auch bei meinem sting hatte die gewichtsangabe gepasst!natürlich kann es da ausreiser geben!cube wiegt ja nicht jedes rad was raus geht

ja das neue stereo ist der wahnsinn!absolut geil aber auch sündhaft teuer


----------



## rosso19842 (16. August 2012)

@schoeppi

also der 22" ist bestimmt 200gr schwerer
der lrs müsste ca 750gr schwerer sein
r1x müsste 100 mehr haben
lenker 18 gr mehr
griffe 30gr mehr
sattel 80gr mhr
gegenüber deiner kompletten xt gruppe müsste es bei mir ca 150gr weniger sein!
dein vorbau 112- meiner 127
deine sattelstütze 218-meine 550

so ist mein rad bei diesen komponenten ca 1 kg leichter....


----------



## Steffen63768 (16. August 2012)

@schoeppi

Rosso hat ja schon was geschrieben. Gut, ein 22" Rahmen solltte man ja meinen ist schwerer als ein 20er. Deiner ist allerdings eloxiert. Rosso seiner lackiert. Mein 20" Race wiegt mit RP23 genau 3040gramm.

Was dein XPW jetzt wiegt wäre auch wieder interessant zu wissen. Schon unglaublich das Cube die teuren 240er Naben verbauen soll nur weil Kunden sich beschwert haben? Richtig daran glauben kann ich nicht.

Ansonsten summieren sich die paar Gramm pro Teil sehr schnell. 

Aber deine XT Gruppe und SRAM Kassette ist schon einiges schwerer als XX Trigger, X0 Schaltwerk, XT Kassette, 2fach XTR Umwerfer und 2fach XTR Kurbel 985. Schätze jetzt mal das sind schon so 250gramm mehr.

Zum 2013er Stereo: 
9,85kg werden es wohl bei nem 16" Rahmen ohne Pedale sein (wahrschinlich auch nur die 650B Variante). Dazu ne Carbonsattelstütze von AX Lightness (die gerne mal bricht) und Sattelklemme ohne Schnellspanner. RaceFace Next 2 fach Kurbel bei dem gerne mal die Gewinde aus dem Carbon kommen. 
Weiß nicht was ich dazu halten soll. Wirklich beeindrucken kann mich das Stereo vom Gewicht her nicht. Zumal es eh mehr als 10kg wiegen wird in der passenden Größe mit Pedalen.


----------



## schoeppi (16. August 2012)

Die 750gr mehr für die Laufräder sind sicher zu hoch angesetzt.

Beim nächsten Ausbau hänge ich sie mal an die Waage.


----------



## basti313 (16. August 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Es gab von DT Swiss auch noch die DT340. Die wurde standardmäßig bei den XPW1600 mit X-12 verbaut. Die DT350 gibt es ja erst seit Herbst 2010. Da gibt es eh keine gravierende Unterschiede.


Aber die 340 mit gab es nicht mit X12. Insofern bleibt vor Herbst 2010 nur die 240 als Option bei X12.
Bei den XPW1600 mit Schnellspanner wurde scheinbar die 340er Restbestände verbaut.



Steffen63768 schrieb:


> Ansonsten summieren sich die paar Gramm pro Teil sehr schnell.
> 
> Aber deine XT Gruppe und SRAM Kassette ist schon einiges schwerer als XX Trigger, X0 Schaltwerk, XT Kassette, 2fach XTR Umwerfer und 2fach XTR Kurbel 985. Schätze jetzt mal das sind schon so 250gramm mehr.


Rosso hat es ja auch schon gesagt: Am meisten geht beim LRS. Wenn ich da 500Euro investiere habe ich je nach Ausgangsmaterial bis zu 600g gespart. Ohne Einbußen.
Ob es dagegen Sinn macht einen XTR Antriebsstrang einzubauen...wohl an die 1000Euro...um gerade mal 250g zu sparen muss jeder selber wissen. Ich halte es für eine Spielerei.


----------



## schoeppi (16. August 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> Rosso hat es ja auch schon gesagt: Am meisten geht beim LRS. Wenn ich da 500Euro investiere habe ich je nach Ausgangsmaterial bis zu 600g gespart. Ohne Einbußen.
> Ob es dagegen Sinn macht einen XTR Antriebsstrang einzubauen...wohl an die 1000Euro...um gerade mal 250g zu sparen muss jeder selber wissen. Ich halte es für eine Spielerei.




, so ist es.

Aber auch beim LRS sollte die Rechnung aufgehen.
Wenn die XPW1600 sagen wir mal bei 1900gr. liegen und dagegen ein 
X1600 verbaut wird sinds auch nur 280gr. 
Für relativ viel Geld.
Bei 1800gr. wirds schon fast sinnlos.
Ich seh schon, ich strippe die Dinger und wiege sie, sonst nimmt das theoretisieren kein Ende.

Zudem stehen bei mir noch ein Satz American Classic in der Garage.
Umrüstkit auf X12 kostet 40 EUR.
1545gr. haben die.
Nur, so einen LRS an ein AM?


----------



## CelticTiger (16. August 2012)

rosso19842 schrieb:


> also der xpw 1600 vom elite hat ja schnellspanner!naja 2000gr sind schon ne hausnummer!egal hab die scheiss dinger runter gemacht und gegen neue getauscht->gewichtsersparnis 600gr mit reifen vll 700gr!
> 
> schoeppi zufrieden?



Dann dürfstest Du noch die ersten Ausgabe mit den DT370 Onyx-Naben und X450er-Felgen erwischt haben. Die bringen einiges aus die Waage und sind qualitativ nicht der Bringer. 



Vincy schrieb:


> Es gab von DT Swiss auch noch die DT340. Die wurde  standardmäßig bei den XPW1600 mit X-12 verbaut. Die DT350 gibt es ja  erst seit Herbst 2010. Da gibt es eh keine gravierende Unterschiede.



Soweit ich weiß, wurden die 340er bis 2010 mit kleineren Zahnscheiben bestückt, als in den 240ern. Dann bekamen die 340er und später alle 350er die großen Zahnscheiben des großen Bruders 240s.


----------



## basti313 (16. August 2012)

> Aber auch beim LRS sollte die Rechnung aufgehen.
> Wenn die XPW1600 sagen wir mal bei 1900gr. liegen und dagegen ein
> X1600 verbaut wird sinds auch nur 280gr.
> Für relativ viel Geld.
> ...


Nachdem wir eigentlich von 350er Naben und 430er Felgen ausgehen können ist es eher unseriös von über 1800g zu sprechen. Da sehe ich einen anderen LRS wenn man am Ende doch bei 19mm Felgenbreite bleibt als eher sinnlos an.
Meine Angabe mit 600g bezog sich auf die Alexrims oder die Sunringle Laufräder. Die wiegen zwischen 2.1 und 2.2kg.



> 1545gr. haben die.
> Nur, so einen LRS an ein AM?


Die Frage ist immer wie breit die Felge ist. Ansonsten...wenn ich den Thread hier so durch schaue fahren die wenigsten mehr als Trekking...



> Dann dürfstest Du noch die ersten Ausgabe mit den DT370 Onyx-Naben und X450er-Felgen erwischt haben. Die bringen einiges aus die Waage und sind qualitativ nicht der Bringer.


Bei den 450er Felgen bezweifel ich stark das die Cube Decals überhaupt drauf gehen. Außerdem ist doch die Bremsflanke eher auffällig 
Wie die 2kg zustande kommen kann ich mir aber auch nicht erklären. Fragt sich was da alles mit gewogen wurde und welche hanebüchenen Gewichte rausgerechnet wurden 



> Soweit ich weiß, wurden die 340er bis 2010 mit kleineren Zahnscheiben bestückt, als in den 240ern. Dann bekamen die 340er und später alle 350er die großen Zahnscheiben des großen Bruders 240s.


Da gibts eh ein massives Durcheinander...teilweise kommen ja sogar Naben mit dem 36er Zahnsystem aus dem Werk...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubedriver66 (16. August 2012)

Ihr Würfel-Reiter könnt mir sicher weiterhelfen. Ich muss an meinem AMS 130 die hintere Bremse ersetzen. Hatte mir die SLX oder XT mit 180er Scheibe ausgesucht, aber da hab ich nun ein Problem. Benötige ich nun zur Montage der Scheibe einen Adapter? Richtet sich das nun nach der Postmount-Aufnahme des Rahmens (6"/7")? Was hat mein Würfel, habe nicht wirklich was gefunden und  bin da nicht wirklich im Thema...

Liebe Grüße an die Gemeinde

Georg


----------



## rosso19842 (16. August 2012)

@schoeppi

weiss nicht ob die american classic für das rad was taugen!haben die gewichtsbeschränkung?hab für meinen satz gerade mal 400euro bezahlt und ich bereue es kein bischen, genau so wenig wie die reverb!einfach genial das teil

ich wäre auch dafür wenn du deinen lrs mal wiegst.bin mal gespannt aber kann mir nicht vorstellen das der viel leichter ist!

die 750 gr waren natürlich mit reifen und milch gedacht!

@basti

lrs wurde ohne schnellspanner und scheiben gemessen!!


----------



## CelticTiger (16. August 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> Bei den 450er Felgen bezweifel ich stark das die Cube Decals überhaupt drauf gehen. Außerdem ist doch die Bremsflanke eher auffällig



Stimmt! So schmale Aufkleber habe ich bei den XPR 1600 noch nicht gesehen. Dem gegenüber steht die Aussage des Herrn Warth von DT Swiss. (Oder, ich habe mich am Telephon einfach verhört, was mit sehr unangenehm wäre. 





basti313 schrieb:


> Da gibts eh ein massives Durcheinander...teilweise kommen ja sogar Naben mit dem 36er Zahnsystem aus dem Werk...



Die T36 gab's nur in der großen Version. Deshalb war die "Aufrüstung" damit bis 2010 nur denen vorbehalten, die die 240er ihr Eigen nennen (durften).


----------



## schoeppi (17. August 2012)

rosso19842 schrieb:


> @schoeppi
> 
> weiss nicht ob die american classic für das rad was taugen!haben die gewichtsbeschränkung?



Nein, keine Gewichtsbeschränkung.
Hatte ich für 330 EUR erwischt.
Seitdem sind sie in 3 verschiedenen Rädern gelaufen, aber hauptsächlich bei Rennen, abwechselnd bei mir und meinem Junior.


Aktuell bietet Nubuk-Bikes einen LRS bestehend aus Novatec Superlight Naben und FRM333 Felgen für 259,00 EUR an, 1414gr.

Die dann ins 100er und die AC ins 130er, das könnte Sinn machen.


----------



## Trust2k (17. August 2012)

@Cubedriver66

welches AMS130 hast du? 

normalerweise hat dein Rahmen hat hinten eine Postmountaufnahme für 180er Scheiben.

Einfach den Bremssattel tauschen und gut is, kannst auch die alten Scheiben weiterverwenden.

Wenn die Scheibe ok ist, lass sie dran.

Entweder hast du eine  6-Loch Aufnahme oder Center- Lock.

Was hattest du vorher für Bremsen drau?

Stroker Ryde?


----------



## Cubedriver66 (17. August 2012)

Trust2k schrieb:


> @Cubedriver66
> 
> welches AMS130 hast du?
> 
> ...


 
Ich fahre den 2012er-Rahmen.
Bremse ist die Formula RX mit 180er-Scheibe auf einer XT-6-Loch-Nabe. Die Bremse ist allerdings hin und soll einer SLX- oder XT-Bremse weichen.

Nach deiner Aussage müsste ich also für eine 180er-Shimano-Scheibe keinen Adapter verbauen?!


----------



## Trust2k (17. August 2012)

Nein du brauchst halt nur eine Shimano Scheibe für 6-Loch.

Wenn deine Scheibe noch in Ordnung ist kannste sie aber dranlassen, ausser du willst ne Ice-Tec Scheibe verbauen.


----------



## Cubedriver66 (17. August 2012)

Trust2k schrieb:


> Nein du brauchst halt nur eine Shimano Scheibe für 6-Loch.
> 
> Wenn deine Scheibe noch in Ordnung ist kannste sie aber dranlassen, ausser du willst ne Ice-Tec Scheibe verbauen.


 
Thx für deine schnelle Hilfe, dann kann ich nun den Shop meines Vertrauens aufsuchen und aufbauen.


----------



## Trust2k (17. August 2012)

Viel Spass beim Schrauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubedriver66 (18. August 2012)

Trust2k schrieb:


> Viel Spass beim Schrauben



Irgendwie macht das aschrauben schon Spaß, aber innenverlegte Züge zeigen einem doch schnell die nervlichen Grenzen auf.  Mir stellt sich z.B. auch die Frage nach den Kappen, die sich bei klassischem Zugverlauf doch beidseitig gegen den Rahmen abstützten. Oben, beim Eintritt in den Rahmen stützt sich die Kappe auch gegen den Rahmen innerhalb der Bohrung, aber beim Austritt im Bereich des Tretlagers klappt dies nicht mehr...?! Ist das korrekt so, dass sich dann die Züge nur noch am Umwerfer und/oder Schaltwerk "abstützen"?
Habe jetzt erst mal eine Pause eingelegt, nachdem ich das Rad eben bis auf die Züge aufgebaut habe...


----------



## Trust2k (18. August 2012)

Eigentlich müssen die Schaltaussenhüllen bei jedem Übergang einen Widerstand erzeugen. Egal ob oben oder unten.

Bei dem 130er werden die innerverlaufenden Züge von einem dünnen Kunstoffrohr geführt. 

Warum wechseln du die Züge oder baust du komplett neu auf?


----------



## Trust2k (18. August 2012)

-Doppelpost-


----------



## Trust2k (18. August 2012)

Hab grad mal nachgesehen, entweder die Endkappen von den Aussenhüllen zu dick oder dir fehlt der Einsatz der unten in den Rahmen reingehört, dann ist es klar, das dort die Aussenhülle im Rahmen verschwindet  

siehe Foto


----------



## Cubedriver66 (18. August 2012)

Trust2k schrieb:


> Hab grad mal nachgesehen, entweder die Endkappen von den Aussenhüllen zu dick oder dir fehlt der Einsatz der unten in den Rahmen reingehört, dann ist es klar, das dort die Aussenhülle im Rahmen verschwindet
> 
> siehe Foto
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 235919



Ich bau den Rahmen neu auf, der alte Rahmen war kaputt und wurde durch den 2012er-AMS-Rahmen ersetzt. Einige alte, aber auch etliche neue Teile werden verbaut. Bin nun bei den Zügen angekommen, aber der Einsatz unten im Rahmen fehlt "natürlich", so dass die Züge incl. der Endkappen im Rahmen verschwinden.  Also längere Pause und erneut zum Shop, ohne Hoffnung, dass die die Einsätze vorrätig haben.  Ich werde weiter berichten und dann auch Bilder nachliefern.

1.000 Thx für deine immer flotten,kompetenten Antworten!

Georg


----------



## Trust2k (18. August 2012)

keine Ursache 

hoffe du hast dein Bike schnell wieder zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (18. August 2012)

Trust2k schrieb:


> Hab grad mal nachgesehen, entweder die Endkappen von den Aussenhüllen zu dick oder dir fehlt der Einsatz der unten in den Rahmen reingehört, dann ist es klar, das dort die Aussenhülle im Rahmen verschwindet
> 
> siehe Foto
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 235919



Warum verlaufen bei Dir unten vier Leitungen? Führst Du die Leitung der Reverb am Unterrohr entlang?


----------



## Trust2k (18. August 2012)

Jap, die Leitung geht in den Rahmen am Tretlager vorbei und ins Sitzrohr, warte nur noch auf die Reverb Stealth.


----------



## Vincy (18. August 2012)

*Cube AMS 130 Race 2013*

Preis 2099â¬


----------



## Mirror23 (20. August 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> *Cube AMS 130 Race 2013*
> 
> Preis 2099



Slx kurbel, Deore shifter, magura m2 bremse? Na ich weiss nicht..schon ein schöner schritt zurück..und vom neuen fox dämpfer sowie gabel mit cdt oder wie das heißt bin ich auch nicht begeistert..


----------



## basti313 (20. August 2012)

Jo mei...zeichnet sich aber schon länger ab das die Ausstattung "sinkt". Das 2012er "Race" entspricht ja von der Ausstattung her genau dem 2011er "Team". Das 2013er "Race" entspricht jetzt eher dem 2011er "Pro".
Aber alles kein Problem, den LRS und die Bremse musste man eh immer tauschen und den Rest fährt man halt bis er kaputt ist. Das einzige was ich schade finde ist der Rückschritt bei der Steckachse. Das ist einfach völlig daneben.


----------



## schoeppi (20. August 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> Das einzige was ich schade finde ist der Rückschritt bei der Steckachse. Das ist einfach völlig daneben.



Finde ich jetzt weniger schlimm.
Eine erhöhte Steifigkeit druch X12 kann ich beim Fahren nicht wirklich feststellen und das der Rad Ein/Ausbau einfacher sein soll auch nicht.

Ich wollte es unbedingt haben damals, heute wärs mir egal.


----------



## rosso19842 (21. August 2012)

naja zwischen 9mm und 12mm durchmesser gibt es schon einen unterschied bei der stabilität!das merkt man bei normalen fahren wahrscheinlich nicht!aber eine steckachse zu bedienen ist doch 1000 mal einfacher!steckachse kann ich mit einer hand bedienen und schnellspanner brauchst du immer 2 hände!bei schnellspanner musst du auch manchmal die bremsen neu ausrichten was du bei steckachse garnicht mehr hast!ausser das sie schwerer ist hat sie keine nachtteile!meine meinung!!


----------



## basti313 (21. August 2012)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Finde ich jetzt weniger schlimm.
> Eine erhöhte Steifigkeit druch X12 kann ich beim Fahren nicht wirklich feststellen und das der Rad Ein/Ausbau einfacher sein soll auch nicht.
> 
> Ich wollte es unbedingt haben damals, heute wärs mir egal.


Also bei der Stabilität im Hinterbau vom AMS 125 hin zum AMS 130 hat sich richtig was getan. Beim 125er hat man bei harter Gangart schon gespürt wie das Rad wegflext. Genau den gleichen Effekt hat man vorne beim AMS 130 verglichen mit dem AMS 150 mit Steckachse.
Auf dem Schotterweg ist es sicher egel, aber bei härtere Gangart geht nichts an ner Steckachse vorbei.


----------



## schoeppi (22. August 2012)

Ok, den Vergleich zum 125er hab ich nicht, nur zum 100er und zum Scott Genius.

Was ist härtere Gangart?
Die Trails bei uns im Taunus sind natürlich nicht auf Alpenniveau, aber dennoch ne Ecke mehr als Schotterweg.
Konkret: kaum 30cm Breit, kurvig und mit allerlei Unrat durchzogen wie Wurzeln, kleinere Steine, querliegende Baumstämme etc.
Auf sowas lasse ich dann, wenn ich die Strecke kenne, auch mal laufen so das der Tacho manchmal an die 60 geht.
Und da merke ich da nichts von. 
Aber vielleicht bin ich ja auch nicht empfindsam genug.


----------



## jokomen (23. August 2012)

Der Unterschied zum 125 ist schon da und bei mir auch deutlich spürbar! Liegt vielleicht auch am Kampfgewicht von knapp 0.1Tonnen Netto. Mit der Steckachse beim 130er bin ich nun mit der Stabilität zufrieden, das alte 125er Hinterbau war schon recht schwammig... Interressante Vorstellung: Mit 60 Sachen  über Bäume und Wurzeln, oder meinst Du hier die Trittfrequenz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## papaa74 (23. August 2012)

Mahlzeit.

Mal eine Frage. Blauäugig wie ich bin hab ich mir schön den RS RT3 2013 bestellt und die passenden Dämpferbuchsen dazu (40x8 und 22,2x8). So, aber wo sind die Schrauben? Ich dachte die wären dabei, sind sie aber leider nicht! 

Welche Schrauben nehme ich jetzt? Ich hab schon mal gegoogelt und dies ganze Titan Achsen-Zeugs gefunden. Ich braue ja aber nur die Schrauben und vor allen Dingen welche Maße müssen die Schrauben haben....?
Irgendwie bin ich verwirrt. Wer kann mir helfen? 
Danke
Matze






P.S. Ich baue neu auf, daher habe ich keine "alten"


----------



## basti313 (23. August 2012)

Normalerweise sind die beim Rahmen dabei (-> Verkäufer fragen). Wenn nicht gibt es nur ein relativ großes und teures Komplettset. Wenn du nen kulanten Cube Händler findest, dann macht er dir eine Packung auf und gibt dir die jeweiligen Schrauben die du brauchst. Woanders bekommt man die nicht.


----------



## schoeppi (27. August 2012)

jokomen schrieb:


> Interressante Vorstellung: Mit 60 Sachen  über Bäume und Wurzeln, oder meinst Du hier die Trittfrequenz?



Nö, schon die Km/h. 
Wobei da natürlich keine Baumstämme mehr dabei sein, so crazy bin ich nicht. 

Ein paar Wurzeln aber schon, die hat man ja abseits der Forstwege überall im Wald. Aber natürlich nix hohes.


----------



## Hill1100 (27. August 2012)

Dann setz ich das Thema mal hier rein:

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich möchte mir mein erstes MTB zulegen, hab schon ein paar Probefahrten  unternommen (Bulls, Specialized, Cube) und hab mich bisher auf dem Cube  AMS 130 (Modell 2012, Standardversion für 1.499,-- Euro = ungefähres Budget) am  wohlsten gefühlt.

Nachdem ich aber weder hier im Forum noch im www irgendwelche  Erfahrungen oder gar Tests zu diesem Modell gefunden habe, wollte ich  hier nochmal nachfragen, bevor ich das Geld ausgebe. Insbesondere, weil  ich nullkommanix zu den an diesem Bike verbauten Federelementen (Manitou  Marvel LTD 130mm, Air Assist, Remote-Lockout und Manitou Radium Expert  200x51mm length, Lockout) finden konnte. Auch die Naben werden zum Teil  schlecht bewertet.

Freu mich auf Meinungen!

Dank+Gruß Dieter


----------



## Mirror23 (28. August 2012)

Hatte das normale ams130 für eine woche bevor ich auf race auf gezahlt habe.
ich fand die manitu federgabel nicht schlecht..finde sogar das diese sanfter anspricht als die talas v fox, da die manitu eine feder drinnen hat und nur mit luft die fein einstellung macht..
Federbein v manitu hat mir nicht so zugesagt..
Bremsen: war für mich der haupt grund des umtausches..die stroker ryde war laut, bremste extrem schlecht..blockieren d räder nur mit viel kraft möglich gewesen..
zumindest der freilauf sound der sunringle ist geil..aber ansonsten ist Op laufrad schrott..hatte nach erster ausfahrt bereits heftigen seitenschlag..und sauschwer ist das ganze mit 2220g ebenfalls..
Wenn du keine talas benötigst, nimm das normale ams130 und kauf dir halbwegs vernünftige laufräder die nicht so schwer sind mit shimano naben oder so.
Oder gleich das 130pro wo du xt naben hast sowie zumindest bei meinem händler shimano bremsen (hab schon pro mit formular auch gesehn) damit sollten keine probleme mit d bremsen auftreten, die naben sind auch besser..wie die alexrims sind weiss ich nicht..aber sicher auch über 2100g schwer


----------



## Hill1100 (29. August 2012)

Danke für die ausführlichen Infos. War daraufhin nochmal beim Dealer, um extra mit Augenmerk auf die Bremsen eine erneute Probefahrt zu machen, hatte nämlich die Bremsen als sehr gut in Erinnerung. Zum Vergleich ließ ich mir noch ein Specialized Camber mit Avid Elixir 3 geben.

Mein erster Eindruck wurde aber bestätigt. Das von mir gefahrene Standard-AMS bremste wie Sau, fein dosierbar, schöner fester Druckpunkt, geringe Handkraft, wie ich es mir wünsche. Blockieren hinten auf leichtes Antippen, vorne wär ich eher übern Lenker geflogen.

Die Vergleichsfahrt mit den Elixier 3 war dann nur noch zusätzliche Bestätigung. Die bremsten richtig schlecht. Druckpunkt kaum vorhanden, Hebel selbst fühlten sich an wie Plastik, Wirkung selbst bei hoher Handkraft sehr mau.

Vielleicht gibt's da ja auch größere Serienstreuungen und wie es nach 1000 km ist, weiß ich auch nicht. Aber das weiß man ja nie...

Das mit den Rädern is aber so ne Sache... gut, das Gewicht ist jetzt nicht sooo das Thema für mich (doch, ich weiß um Kreiselkräfte, ungefederte Massen etc.  ), und was die Stabilität angeht, kann ich noch nicht einschätzen, inwieweit ich als blutiger Anfänger die fordere. Zumindest hätte ich nen Dealer vor Ort, dem ich die Teile um die Ohren hauen kann, wenn sie mir zu labberig erscheinen  Und sollte ich irgendwann zu gut und mutig fahren für die Laufräder, dann müssen halt neue her.

Es ist halt schon ein Riesenvorteil, wenn man das Bike vorher fahren kann, sonst würden mich aktuelle Angebote von Versendern schon auch reizen (Radon Stage 6.0 für 1299,--, oder das Rose Jabba Wood 4 für gut 1600,--). Aber wie sitz ich da mit meinen 197 cm drauf? Weiß man eben nicht, daher Händler.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (29. August 2012)

Mit der Körpergröße würde ich bei technicher Fahrweise auf 650B setzen.
Bei Race gar auf 29er.
Für mich mit 172cm kommt beides nicht in Frage.


----------



## Mirror23 (29. August 2012)

Echt komisch..bei mir war die hayes v ams 130 grotten schlecht..trotz belag wechsel..
Bin selber anfänger..bzw seit 15 jahren wieder aktiv..muss sagen das ich den unterschied was laufräder angeht schon krass merke..(1360 zu 2220g)und stabilität ist ebenfalls gegeben..sogar stabiler als die sunringle, welche schlechte speichen spannungen hat


----------



## basti313 (29. August 2012)

1500Euro für das normale AMS 130 ist schon hart...die Federungselemente sind in meinen Augen Schrott. Mit ein wenig Aufpreis (oder zum gleichen Preis online) bekommt man schon richtig feine Gabeln und Dämpfer. Und das sind die Bauteile auf die es ankommt. Dagegen ist der Antrieb ist Verschleißteil, LRS und Bremsen sind günstig aufrüstbar.



> Mein erster Eindruck wurde aber bestätigt. Das von mir gefahrene Standard-AMS bremste wie Sau, fein dosierbar, schöner fester Druckpunkt, geringe Handkraft, wie ich es mir wünsche. Blockieren hinten auf leichtes Antippen, vorne wär ich eher übern Lenker geflogen.


Ist halt immer die Frage was man gewohnt ist. Wenn du schon mit "übern Lenker fliegen" anfängst...es gibt keine Bremse die einen bei korrekter Bremstechnik über den Lenker wirft...



> Zumindest hätte ich nen Dealer vor Ort, dem ich die Teile um die Ohren hauen kann, wenn sie mir zu labberig erscheinen


Aha...dir ist schon klar, dass auch der Händler vor Ort nur dein Bestes will, oder?



> Echt komisch..bei mir war die hayes v ams 130 grotten schlecht..trotz belag wechsel..


Ich schätze das 1/3 der Hayes defekt vom Werk kommt. 1/3 geht innerhalb der ersten 1000km kaputt und das restliche Drittel funktioniert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (29. August 2012)

*AMS 130 Series 2013* http://www.cube.eu/full/

*AMS 130 SL*





*AMS 130 Race* black





*AMS 130 Race* red





*AMS 130 Pro*


----------



## Trust2k (29. August 2012)

Ja wie hat das neue 130 Pro nun auch son Radium Dämpfer verbaut? 

Was bin ich froh noch günstig  ein 2011er Modell bekommen zu haben, die Ausstattung wird ja immer schlechter von Modelljahr zu Modelljahr


----------



## basti313 (29. August 2012)

Ja. Immer genau eine Stufe.


----------



## schoeppi (29. August 2012)

Aber das erwähnte Stage 6.0 ist für das Geld schon ne echte Ansage.

Und so geheimnisvoll ist das mit dem draufsetzen nicht, in 22 Zoll ist das Stage 1 cm länger.


----------



## KeepBiking (29. August 2012)

Für das Radon statt den Formulas noch ein paar Avid (z. Bsp. Code R) heraus gehandelt und hat dann mit den Matchmakern auch noch ein super aufgeräumtes Cockpit!
Vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis müsste man das Radon nehmen. Sorry Cube, aber das ist definitiv besser ausgestattet. Siehe LRS!


----------



## basti313 (29. August 2012)

> Aber das erwähnte Stage 6.0 ist für das Geld schon ne echte Ansage.


Nur...ist es überhaupt noch verfügbar? Ich denke das ist in den gängigen Größen schon ausverkauft.



> Und so geheimnisvoll ist das mit dem draufsetzen nicht, in 22 Zoll ist das Stage 1 cm länger.


Sehe ich ganz genauso. Der Anteil der Händler, die dir an ein neues Rad gleich mal nen passenden Vorbau hin schrauben liegt im einstelligen Prozentbereich. Insofern ist so ein cm doch total wurscht.
Außerdem kann ich als halbwegs erfahrener Fahrer auch nicht beim Händler die Spreu vom Weizen trennen indem ich einmal um den Block fahre...



> Für das Radon statt den Formulas noch ein paar Avid (z. Bsp. Code R) heraus gehandelt und hat dann mit den Matchmakern auch noch ein super aufgeräumtes Cockpit!


Kann man bei Radon handeln? Wäre mir neu 
Außerdem gibts auch Matchmaker für die Formulas...und vom Regen muss man nicht unbedingt in die Traufe wechseln. Wenn ich schon die Bremsen an nem Neurad tausche, dann mach ich was ordentliches ran und keine Avid...



> Vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis müsste man das Radon nehmen. Sorry Cube, aber das ist definitiv besser ausgestattet. Siehe LRS!


Nicht nur "müsste".
Cube ist bei den Rahmen qualitativ auf dem mauen, durchschnittlichen Niveau stehen geblieben. Wegen dem alten, guten Preis-Leistungsverhältnis (also 2011 und früher) scheinen die gut verkauft zu haben und meinen jetzt mit der Ausstattung in Regionen von Specialized oder so vordringen zu können...aber lauwarmen Rahmen mit billiger Ausstattung für viel Geld zu verkaufen gelingt hoffentlich nur wenn man Specialized heißt und Cube besinnt sich hoffentlich wieder auf alte Zeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KeepBiking (29. August 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> Kann man bei Radon handeln? Wäre mir neu
> Außerdem gibts auch Matchmaker für die Formulas...und vom Regen muss man nicht unbedingt in die Traufe wechseln. Wenn ich schon die Bremsen an nem Neurad tausche, dann mach ich was ordentliches ran und keine Avid...
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn man preislich auf ähnlichem Niveau bleibt, sollte das auch bei Radon funktionieren.
Oute Dich doch nicht so als absoluter Avid-Fan 
Spass beiseite, ich habe halt negative Erfahrungen mit den Formulas gemacht und fahre an 2 Rädern die Code R. Erfreue mich wöchentlich an der Kraft der 4-Kolben...


----------



## Pizzaplanet (29. August 2012)

Also 2005 wie ich mein AMS 100 bekommen hatte war es für ein Bike vom Händler recht ordentlich ausgestattet für seinen Preis.
Ich hatte 2005 auch noch nicht das Vertrauen in die Versender.

Heute gehen die Cubes halt als "günstige" Händlerbikes durch, das die Ausstattung sinkt liegt daran das alles teurer wird und die die Preise in etwa oder mit kleinerer Steigerung halten wollen.
Hatte ja überlegt ein AMS 150 zu kaufen, aber fürs Geld bekam ich bei anderen Herstellern mehr geboten.
Damit meine ich nicht Radon und Canyon, obwohls da auch "mehr" fürs Geld gibt.


----------



## Mirror23 (29. August 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> *AMS 130 Series 2013* http://www.cube.eu/full/
> 
> *AMS 130 SL*
> 
> ...



Hmmm...also die 2013 modelle wurden aber schon sehr abgespeckt..gsd hab ich mich früh genug entscheiden können und ein 2012er gekauft..


----------



## schoeppi (29. August 2012)

Das weisse Stage gibts noch in 20 Zoll, wird aber knapp für Pizzaplanet.

Achso, für 1600 EUR bekommt Pizzaplanet auch mein 22 Zoll 2011er Race....


----------



## Mirror23 (29. August 2012)

.......der hinterbau ist mit industrielager ausgestattet.....(cube seite)
Irre ich mich jetzt oder ist beim 130 race 2012 der hinterbau mit gleitlager?? Falls ja, kann man doch sicher die neuen industrielager ebenfalls einbauen..oder?


----------



## Pizzaplanet (29. August 2012)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Das weisse Stage gibts noch in 20 Zoll, wird aber knapp für Pizzaplanet.
> 
> Achso, für 1600 EUR bekommt Pizzaplanet auch mein 22 Zoll 2011er Race....




LoL da komm ich ja nichtmal mehr an die Pedale 

Und ausserdem hab ich mein neues ja schon 
Propain Headline schimpft sich das Teil.


----------



## CelticTiger (29. August 2012)

Mirror23 schrieb:


> .......der hinterbau ist mit industrielager ausgestattet.....(cube seite)
> Irre ich mich jetzt oder ist beim 130 race 2012 der hinterbau mit gleitlager?? Falls ja, kann man doch sicher die neuen industrielager ebenfalls einbauen..oder?



Was die 2012er betrifft, kann ich nichts sagen. Die 2011er AMS hatten alle Indu-Schrägkugellager. Einige wenige Hinterbauten kamen sogar mit zweireihigen Miniaturkegelrollenlagern von KOYO in den Hauptgelenken daher.
Ich habe die genauen Lagerbezeichnungen in diesem Thread weiter oben gepostet.


----------



## Hill1100 (29. August 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> Ist halt immer die Frage was man gewohnt ist. Wenn du schon mit "übern Lenker fliegen" anfängst...es gibt keine Bremse die einen bei korrekter Bremstechnik über den Lenker wirft...



Ich seh schon, hier muß man aufpassen, was man wie sagt  ich wollte nur bildlich darstellen, wie vehement die Bremsleistung war. Ich kenn mich zwar mit MTBs (noch) nicht aus, aber mit dynamischer Radlastverteilung bei Einspurfahrzeugen mit handbetätigten Bremsen durchaus 

Die Vorgehensweise von Cube bei der Ausstattung der 2013er Modelle is aber echt ein Witz. Einfach das alte AMS 130 in "pro" umtaufen und dann auch noch (meiner Meinung nach) schlechtere Bauteile als in der 2012er Basisversion dranbauen... ich werd mich wieder den Versendern zuwenden.


----------



## Mirror23 (30. August 2012)

Wenn ich richtig sehe ist das 130 race 2013 gleich zusetzen mit dem 130pro 2012..das 13er pro dagegen ist mit dem normalen ams130 aus 2012 vergleichbar, wobei ich diese nochmals abgeschwächte gruppenlose bremse v shimano nicht kenne, aber mir sicher bin das diese pflegeleichter sein wird als die hayes vom ams130..

Wie das 2013er SL einzustufen ist, entgeht mir leider..
Also wenn ich mir erst nächstes jahr ein rad gekauft hätte, hätte ich mir das neue xms120 genommen und mit der diverenz zum race, ich mir mit  leichterer lr usw das xms aufwerten würde..


----------



## Uni560 (30. August 2012)

Mirror23: Ich habe mir das 2012er 130 SL gekauft und ich muss sagen, wenn ich wieder vor der Wahl stehen würde, welches Bike es wird. Ich würde diesmal glaube ich zum Trek FuelEx oder Remedy greifen. 
Bei den Preisupdates werden sich glaube ich Hersteller wie Specialized, Trek und Co über mehr Kunden dieses Jahr freuen.

Ich bin mit meinem Cube vollkommen zufrieden, aber ich weiss immernoch nicht was ich von dem Rahmen halten soll. Bin halt auch in der 0,1 Tonnen Klasse angesiedelt und hatte auf dem Trek Rahmen ein besseres "das hält" Gefühl. Die anderen Gefühle wie Sicherheit, Kurvenlage, etc. waren beim Cube allerdings besser, muss ich ja fairer weise dazu sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (30. August 2012)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> LoL da komm ich ja nichtmal mehr an die Pedale
> 
> Und ausserdem hab ich mein neues ja schon
> Propain Headline schimpft sich das Teil.




Ach, die hab ich ja auch gar nicht gemeint, sorry!

Der Hinweis ging an Hill1100 der sich mit dem Neukauf beschäftigt.


----------



## basti313 (30. August 2012)

> Ich seh schon, hier muß man aufpassen, was man wie sagt  ich wollte nur bildlich darstellen, wie vehement die Bremsleistung war. Ich kenn mich zwar mit MTBs (noch) nicht aus, aber mit dynamischer Radlastverteilung bei Einspurfahrzeugen mit handbetätigten Bremsen durchaus


Naja...wenn ich an jemanden denke der mit steifen Armen über den Lenker schießt, dann denke ich halt nicht an ne gute Bremse. Hat ja nichts mit der Bremse zu tun, das war schon vor 10 Jahren mit ner lausigen V-Brake möglich 
Wenn ne Bremse Power hat, dann bringt sie den Vorderreifen auf Asphalt zum Blockieren 



> Die Vorgehensweise von Cube bei der Ausstattung der 2013er Modelle is aber echt ein Witz. Einfach das alte AMS 130 in "pro" umtaufen und dann auch noch (meiner Meinung nach) schlechtere Bauteile als in der 2012er Basisversion dranbauen... ich werd mich wieder den Versendern zuwenden.


Wenn du das Cube vom Versender nimmst passt der Preis wieder.



> Mirror23: Ich habe mir das 2012er 130 SL gekauft und ich muss sagen, wenn ich wieder vor der Wahl stehen würde, welches Bike es wird. Ich würde diesmal glaube ich zum Trek FuelEx oder Remedy greifen.


Das Remedy mit dem AMS zu vergleichen ist aber auch eher...
Das Remedy ist halt ein Panzer gegen das AMS und sowohl vom Gewicht als auch vom Preis her in ner ganz anderen Liga. Wenn ich beide auf 13.3kg haben möchte, dann zahle ich für das Remedy genau doppelt so viel wie für das AMS 130!


----------



## KeepBiking (30. August 2012)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Was die 2012er betrifft, kann ich nichts sagen. Die 2011er AMS hatten alle Indu-Schrägkugellager. Einige wenige Hinterbauten kamen sogar mit zweireihigen Miniaturkegelrollenlagern von KOYO in den Hauptgelenken daher.
> Ich habe die genauen Lagerbezeichnungen in diesem Thread weiter oben gepostet.



Die 2012er haben alle Kugellager verbaut. Von außen sieht man U-Scheiben, die als Distanzstücke verwendet werden. Mußte meinen Hinterbau zwangsweise schon mehrmals demontieren. Das Hauptlager ist ebenfalls ein Kugellager und kein Kegelrollenlager mehr wie bei Celtic.
Ich habe mir gerade eine Stange Kunststofflagermaterial gekauft und werde meinen Hinterbau über Winter komplett auf Gleitlager umbauen. Ein minimal höheres Losbrechmoment der Gleitlager fördert die Wippunterdrückung und nehme ich gerne in Kauf.


----------



## rosso19842 (30. August 2012)

Uni560 schrieb:


> Mirror23: Ich habe mir das 2012er 130 SL gekauft und ich muss sagen, wenn ich wieder vor der Wahl stehen würde, welches Bike es wird. Ich würde diesmal glaube ich zum Trek FuelEx oder Remedy greifen.
> Bei den Preisupdates werden sich glaube ich Hersteller wie Specialized, Trek und Co über mehr Kunden dieses Jahr freuen.
> 
> Ich bin mit meinem Cube vollkommen zufrieden, aber ich weiss immernoch nicht was ich von dem Rahmen halten soll. Bin halt auch in der 0,1 Tonnen Klasse angesiedelt und hatte auf dem Trek Rahmen ein besseres "das hält" Gefühl. Die anderen Gefühle wie Sicherheit, Kurvenlage, etc. waren beim Cube allerdings besser, muss ich ja fairer weise dazu sagen.


 

auch die anderen werden ordentlich draufschlagen!laut gerüchten will specialized 15-20% teuerer werden!wenn cube anzieht werden die anderen logischer weisse auch anziehen, weil die teile einfach teurer werden!!


----------



## Uni560 (30. August 2012)

@ basti313: Ich schrieb Trek FuelEx *oder* Remedy .. das Fuel Ex hat 130/130mm FW und ist durchaus in einer Klasse mit dem AMS130. Das Remedy hatte ich in meiner eigenen Auswahl ebenfalls aufgenommen, da ich aktuell lieber mehr FW hÃ¤tte. Ich hÃ¤tte direkt das AMS 150 SL nehmen sollen. Bei einer wiederholten Entscheidung wÃ¼rde ich also zur Remedy/AMS 150 Klasse greifen. PersÃ¶nliche Auswahl und so 

Die Preise mal zusammengetragen:

Cube AMS 130 SL 2012: 2500â¬
Cube AMS 130 SL 2013: 3200â¬ aktueller Preis
Trek FuelEx 9: 3500â¬
Trek Remedy 9: 3700â¬

Ich denke nicht, dass die Preise von Trek weiter steigen werden. Die Preise sind aktuell schon fix fÃ¼r das Jahr 2013 ausgeschrieben und auch so den HÃ¤ndlern propagiert. FÃ¼r Specialized weiss ich es leider nicht, kann es mir aber gut vorstellen.


----------



## Mirror23 (30. August 2012)

Wtf..das sl is teurer als das sl vom 2012?? Wo bitteschön hat das 2013ner die bessere ausstattung was diesen mehrpreis rechtfertigt??


----------



## Uni560 (30. August 2012)

Mirror23 schrieb:


> Wtf..das sl is teurer als das sl vom 2012?? Wo bitteschÃ¶n hat das 2013ner die bessere ausstattung was diesen mehrpreis rechtfertigt??



Die Preise fÃ¼r die Komponenten sind generell gestiegen. ZusÃ¤tzlich ist eine "versenkbare" SattelstÃ¼tze an das Bike gewandert und eine XT Bremse.
Alles in allem macht wohl einen Preisunterschied von 700,-â¬ aus.

Sorry, vergessen: Es werden jetzt Easton Haven Parts anstatt Syntace Parts verwendet. (Das lasse ich einfach mal ohne Wertung stehen)


----------



## schoeppi (30. August 2012)

Wird nochmal das letzte Aufbäumen sein bevor die Dinger das zeitliche segnen.

Nächstes Jahr dann als 650b, die 29er AMS gibts ja schon.
Und zwar für 2013 in 5 Versionen, die 130er nur noch in 3.
Da ist klar wo die Reise hingeht.


----------



## Trust2k (30. August 2012)

mhhh dann fahren wir mit unseren 26" AMS ja bald Exoten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (30. August 2012)

Trust2k schrieb:


> mhhh dann fahren wir mit unseren 26" AMS ja bald Exoten



Wahrscheinlich.


Aber ich mache mir da echt Gedanken.
So wie das aktuell aussieht werde ich mich, zumindest mal von meinem 100er, relativ bald trennen müssen.
Warte ich damit zu lange will kein Mensch mehr ein Race-Fully mit 26 Zoll
haben weil das dann einfach alter Kram ist.
D.h. ich bekomme auch nix mehr dafür.


----------



## Trust2k (30. August 2012)

das stimmt allerdings, ist wie mit den ollen Iphone 4S die jetzt Ebay überfluten.

Denke auch das sich langfristig 650B und 29" sich durchsetzen werden, im
Endeffekt hat man ja keine Wahl, wenn nur noch oben genannte verkauft werden.

So schnell wird die 26" Ära zu Ende gehen, ich musste erstmal schnunzeln als ich von 650B gelesen hab.

Nun ist es Realität.


----------



## Uni560 (31. August 2012)

Die Zukunft scheint tatsÃ¤chlich 650B/29er in Carbon zu sein.
Ich bin sehr froh Ã¼ber meinen Kauf dieses Jahr. Ich wollte ursprÃ¼nglich erst 2013 auf ein Fully umsteigen. Aber ein verdammt guter Preis beim AMS 130 SL hat mich dann doch davon Ã¼berzeugt schon frÃ¼her zu kaufen. Relativ zum 2013er Modell gesehen habe ich Ã¼ber 1000â¬ gespart.


----------



## schoeppi (31. August 2012)

Und ich habe ein Jahr zu früh gekauft.

Ein AMS 29 Race wäre sinnvoller gewesen, vor allem da es auch noch günstiger ist (UVP).

Das Ding hat ebenfalls Fox Fahrwerk, X0 Antrieb, R1X Bremse, F109 Vorbau und Vector Carbon Lenker, für 2500 EUR.

Da kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## CelticTiger (31. August 2012)

Uni560 schrieb:


> Die Zukunft scheint tatsächlich 650B/29er in Carbon zu sein.



So lange man nach jedem etwas heftigeren Sturz sein Carbonbike zum nächsten Veterinär tragen muß, um es dort im Pferderöntgengerät auf Schäden zu überprüfen, wird es hochwertige Alubikes geben.


----------



## schoeppi (31. August 2012)

Nach heftigeren Stürzen war bisher ich derjenige der zum Veterinär musste, nicht mein Bike.

Die Knochen brechen, der Rahmen hält!

(Schöner Werbespruch, oder? )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pizzaplanet (31. August 2012)

Naja mein Dealer des Vertrauens fährt ein Plaste Enduro und hats schon öfter mal weggeworfen.
Gegen Bäume und auf Steine, Macken hats mittlerweile aber kaputt ist es noch nicht.
Und der stürzt sich weiterhin damit den Berg runter.

Ich glaub auch das Carbon lange nicht so empfindlich ist wie es immer gemacht wird.
Nur hat am Anfang wohl ein Hersteller den Ruf ruiniert weil der Schrott aufn Markt gebracht hat, darüber reden die Leute ja heute noch wenn das Wort Karbon im zusammenhang mit nem Fahrrad fällt.


----------



## CelticTiger (1. September 2012)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Naja mein Dealer des Vertrauens fährt ein Plaste Enduro und hats schon öfter mal weggeworfen.



Aprospos "Plaste": Irgend wann wird sich herausstellen, daß das Patent des Werkstoffes, welcher heute wie selbstverstädlich für Carbonbikes verwendet wird, in Wirklichkeit auf den VEB Sachsenring Automobilwerke Zwickau zurück geht. Wetten....?


----------



## Hmmwv (1. September 2012)

Sprichst von den LAK Aufbauten und den Trabbis?


----------



## schoeppi (1. September 2012)

Nee, das kommt garantiert von Apple.
Und bald müssen alle Firmen die Carbonrahmen gebaut haben einundelfzig Millarden Dollar Strafe zahlen.....


----------



## CelticTiger (1. September 2012)

Hmmwv schrieb:


> Sprichst von den LAK Aufbauten und den Trabbis?



Ich spreche von den DDR Rennpappen.


----------



## Hmmwv (1. September 2012)

Die LAK's sind nämlich auch laminiert.


----------



## LenZen (1. September 2012)

Hey Leute,

möchte mir endlich mal wieder ein neues Bike zulegen, es soll mein erstes Fully werden. Bin vor einigen Jahren schon relativ viel gefahren, da war Federung aber erst grad' so im kommen 

Letzter Bike-Kauf war vor 16 Jahren, das nächste darf also gern auch ein bisschen halten.

Ich möchte ein solides Fully und komfortablen Tourer, mit dem man auch in etwas wilderen Gefilden Spass haben kann.

Würde das Bike erst mal so fahren, und dann über die Zeit vielleicht mal das ein oder andere Teil gegen etwas hochwertigeres tauschen wollen (Bremse, LFS...)

Der Händler meines Vertrauens hat noch ein Cube AMS 130 Pro 2011 auf Lager und würde es für rund 1600 hergeben (neu 1900). Mehr will ich auch nicht ausgeben.

Nach allem was ich (auch hier) so gelesen habe, könnte das Teil doch eine gute Basis für mein Vorhaben und den Wiedereinstieg sein, oder?

Danke schon mal
und besten Gruß,
Lenz


----------



## Trust2k (1. September 2012)

Hab selber das AMS 130 Pro 2011 und bin begeistert  ein prima Bike.

Einzigstes Manko, die Bremsen, da lass dir für den Preis andere verbauen, denn sie sind leider Schrott, aber mit einer SLX oder XT Bremse ein sehr solides Bike. 

Hab damals für meins im Okt 2011 1399 bezahlt. Red einfach mal mit deinem Händler wegen den Bremsen.


----------



## LenZen (1. September 2012)

Bin grad Probe gefahren, ist wirklich ein tolles Teil.

Leider ist das gute Stück doch zu groß. 20" lässt sich zwar angenehm fahren (bin 1,79 mit 87cm SL) aber im Falle eines Absteigers, z.B. im Trail mit ausgefahrener Gabel käme das Oberrohr weiter vorn den schmerzempfindlichen Teilen doch gefährlich nah 

Alternativ in 18" hätte er zu dem Preis noch ein AMS 125 Special Edition 2011 da mit dem älteren Hinterbau (was für mich allerdings irgendwie nach Alt-Teile-Verwertung aussieht "wir bauen zusammen was noch da ist und nennen es dann Edition" ?)

Sowie das AMS 29 2012.

Tja, weiss jetzt nich' so richtig was ich machen soll, das 20" fällt auf jeden Fall raus, mehr Geld kann und will ich nicht ausgeben...

@Trust2k
Wie kommt denn so ein Preis zu Stande, 25% Nachlass incl. Bremsen-Austausch? Deinen Händler hätte ich auch gern.
Bei meinem scheint da nichts mehr zu gehen...


----------



## Pizzaplanet (2. September 2012)

ich frag mich auch wie man bei ca 4-5cm mehr Schrittlänge (wie ich, 82-83cm) einen 4 Zoll (10cm) größeren Rahmen fahren kann.
Ich fahre mit 172cm und wie schon erwähnt 82-83er Schrittlänge S (16" beim Cube AMS 100 und 16,5cm beim Propain Headline) Rahmen und kann mir höchstens fürs gemütliche Touren einen M Rahmen um 18" vorstellen.
Alles andere wird doch abartig groß.
Hatte bei Händler vor Ort gefragt wegen nem Reign in S, die hatten nur M da und ich meinte das dies mir zu groß wäre.
Der Verkäufer meinte nur das viele in meiner Größe M fahren, als ich in dann bat mir das Bike mal hinzustellen und mich über den Rahmen stellte fragte ich ihn ob er mit der geringen Überstands Höhe fahren würde.
Er machte nur große Augen und meinte das ich wirklich besser nen S Rahmen fahren würde.

Bei Canyon im Rechner bekomme ich nen S Rahmen empfohlen und die Jungs von Propain haben auch zum S geraten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trust2k (2. September 2012)

@LenZen 

Hatte die Eurobike abgewartet und dann im Internet immer wieder nachgeforscht und dann bei Fun-Corner.de zugeschlagen  da waren aber die Stroker Ryde noch verbaut.

mein örtlicher Händler wollte auch noch 1599 ,- haben, was ich ja verstehen kann, die müssen ja auch von was leben. 

Hab es dann halt im Internet bestellt, da ich Inspektion usw alles selber mache. Sonst würde ich empfehlen einen Händler um Ecke zu nehmen, bei Problemen, sonst darf man jedes Mal das Rad einschicken :/
Hab auch Ende Juli meine Bremsen zu Hayes geschickt, zu Reparatur, bis jetzt nix von denen gehört, gut das ich jetzt die Shimano Zee dran hab. Den LRS find ich gar net schlimm, hat einen geilen Sound und hält. Klar isser net der
leichteste .. aber gibts Schlimmeres


----------



## Trust2k (2. September 2012)

achja hab auch 18" Zoll denn 20" wäre viel zu groß !! 

18" wäre sicherlich auch ideal für dich, wenn du sportlich fahren willst.


----------



## LenZen (2. September 2012)

Wie gesagt, 20" gut und bequem fahrbar mit den beschriebenen Einschränkungen, 18" kamen mir dann schon sehr handlich vor, kleiner geht auf keinen Fall.

Hab auch auf anderen Bikes Probe gesessen (z.B. Scott Genius) und immer zum größeren Rahmen tendiert.

Bin von meinem alten Bike allerdings auch eine recht gestreckte Sitzposition gewöhnt. Gab immer schön Druck auf die Pedale für Vollgas aber nicht wirklich tourentauglich...


----------



## basti313 (4. September 2012)

> Wie gesagt, 20" gut und bequem fahrbar mit den beschriebenen Einschränkungen, 18" kamen mir dann schon sehr handlich vor, kleiner geht auf keinen Fall.


Die Aussage verwundert mich schwer. Ein 18Zoll mit langem Vorbau "fühlt" sich ganz genauso an wie ein 20Zoll mit kurzem Vorbau...



> Hab auch auf anderen Bikes Probe gesessen (z.B. Scott Genius) und immer zum größeren Rahmen tendiert.


Weil man dir halt nicht den richtigen Vorbau montiert hat...



> Touren einen M Rahmen um 18" vorstellen.
> Alles andere wird doch abartig groß.


Das sehe ich auch so. Leider sind wir hier halt immer in nem etwas seltsamen Zwiespalt...da werden Leute Räder mit 15cm Federweg verkauft die sie niemals nutzen können, da sie den Sattel nicht mehr runter stellen können und 0 Bewegungsfreiheit haben...da ist ein Hardtail mit ordentlich Beinfreiheit bergab sogar tauglicher...
Auf der anderen Seite reibt Cube die Rohre bescheiden aus. Teilweise kann man die Sattelstützen nur 20cm weit einschieben was wieder einschränkt.


----------



## schoeppi (4. September 2012)

Kann ich so nicht ganz stehen lassen.
Das Genius hat eine völlig andere Geometrie.
Die Sattelrohre sind im Verhältnis zur Oberrohrlänge viel kürzer.
Zudem fühlt sich das Bike sowieso ganz anders an.
Ganz schwer zu vergleichen, mal völlig unabhängig vom Vorbau.

Was hat das runter stellen des Sattels mit dem Federweg zu tun?

Auf jeden Fall macht es einen Unterschied ob der Vorbau länger oder der Rahmen grösser ist.


----------



## LenZen (4. September 2012)

Ich wollte da auch gar keine Diskussion lostreten, das nimmt jeder doch ganz unterschiedlich wahr, weil eben alle unterschiedlich sind und z.T. unterschiedliche Bedürfnisse ans Bike stellen. Da haben zwei die gleiche Körpergröße, aber der Eine kurze und der Andere lange Beine, der Eine mag lieber Touren, der Andere lässt es gern krachen... 

@basti313
Das 20" Cube hatte einen langen und das 18" einen kürzeren Vorbau montiert, da hat sich also nichts ausgeglichen. Und beim Genius war es die Sattelstütze die beim kleineren Rahmen zu weit hätte raus müssen...

Beim Cube würde ich mich jedenfalls auf dem 18" am wohlsten fühlen.
Hauptsache ist doch, dass jeder mit seinem eigenen Hobel glücklich ist


----------



## LenZen (5. September 2012)

Hab mich heute entschieden und das besagte AMS 125 LTD mit nach Haus genommen. Es wollte eigentlich mal ein 130er werden, naja und ist es nur fast geworden 

Hab mich zwar etwas abfällig geäußert *räusper* aber es fährt sich wirklich super, ich bin zufrieden.

Das war es dann wohl auch mit diesem Thread, ich bin hier jetzt wahrscheinlich fehl am Platz 

Zum Vergleich bin ich übrigens noch das AMS 29 Probe gefahren, die größeren Räder fand ich aber doch zu gewöhnungsbedürftig und speziell die Gabel konnte mit der vom 125er nicht mithalten.

Also, der Berg ruft


----------



## Trust2k (5. September 2012)

Dann viel Spass mit deinem AMS 125 !

wird genauso viel SpaÃ machen wie ein AMS 130 *schÃ¶nred* =]

hauptsache du fÃ¼hlst dich auf dem Bike wohl und hast einen guten Preis bekommen ð 


also zum 125er Threat gehts dann hier ...  *smile*


----------



## Alexeb (6. September 2012)

Hi ich bin jetzt auch mit von der Partie.
Bekomme morgen mein AMS 130 Race (2012), habe es für einen wirklich guten Preis bekommen 

Bin schon gespannt und freue mich rießig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cody13 (6. September 2012)

Hallo Leute, ich bin ganz neu hier und ganz neu ist auch mein Bike ein AMS 130 pro 2012. Nach ewigen Zeiten mit meinem Diamond-Back natürlich ein Quantensprung. Da ich das Bike hier bei uns nicht auftreiben konnte bzw. nur in 18" hab ichs bei einem I-net Versender gewagt.

Nun kam das Rad, ich hab das Vorderrad eingebaut und den Sattel montiert. So weit so gut. Aufgrund der Technik (Federgabel, Dämpfer,Lockout ...)schwirren natürlich einige Fragen in meinem Kopf. Wollte dann mal in nem Manuel dazu nachlesen...Fehlanzeige. Die Anleitung von Cube ist eher allgemein, die Anleitung von FOX und Rockshox bezieht sich mehr auf den Ein- und Ausbau der Elemente und nicht auf deren Einstellung und Benutzung. Hattet ihr bei euren Rädern gescheite Handbücher? Von Shimano ist gerade mal was von der Bremse dabei. Naja ich hab jetzt mal hier gelesen und bin schon schlauer. 
Der Lockout funktioniert bei mir nicht so richtig. Habe aber gelesen das konnte mit dem Transport zusammenhängen und man müsste erstmal die Gabel kurz nutzen und dann nochmal probieren. Werd ich machen.

Verbessert mich die Verstellmöglichkeit auf dem linken Gabelholm (Travel...) sind für die Höhenverstellung?? 

Dann hab ich noch das Problem dass die vordere Bremsscheibe quietscht wie Sau. Muss aber mal schauen ob das TRad evt. nicht richtig gerade sitzt.

Dann war bei dem Zubehör noch so ein Stoffteil mit Klettverschluss dabei-ich denke das gehört an die rechte Schwinge (?). Habs probiert aber durch die Fixierung der Leitungen mit Kabelbindern unterhalb der Schwinge ist das irgenwie zu klein.Gehört das woanderst hin?? 

Dann waren noch zwei grüne Klemmen und vier Imbusschrauben dabeigelegen. Wenn ich das richtig sehe sind das Klemmen für den Lenker(sehen zumindest genauso aus). Werden die alternativ zu den montiereten schwarzen mitgeliefert? 

Was mit noch aufgefallen ist, dass an der Gabel oben in den Ritzen der Gabelrohraufnahme so rote Schmiere zu sehen ist (ganz wenig) ist das evt. Gabelöl vom einfüllen??

Also sorry wegen der vielen Fragen...mein altes MTB ist halt doch ne ganz andere Baustelle. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen!


----------



## CelticTiger (6. September 2012)

cody13 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ich bin ganz neu hier und ganz neu ist auch mein Bike ein AMS 130 pro 2012. Nach ewigen Zeiten mit meinem Diamond-Back natürlich ein Quantensprung. Da ich das Bike hier bei uns nicht auftreiben konnte bzw. nur in 18" hab ichs bei einem I-net Versender gewagt.
> 
> Nun kam das Rad, ich hab das Vorderrad eingebaut und den Sattel montiert. So weit so gut. Aufgrund der Technik (Federgabel, Dämpfer,Lockout ...)schwirren natürlich einige Fragen in meinem Kopf. Wollte dann mal in nem Manuel dazu nachlesen...Fehlanzeige. Die Anleitung von Cube ist eher allgemein, die Anleitung von FOX und Rockshox bezieht sich mehr auf den Ein- und Ausbau der Elemente und nicht auf deren Einstellung und Benutzung. Hattet ihr bei euren Rädern gescheite Handbücher? Von Shimano ist gerade mal was von der Bremse dabei. Naja ich hab jetzt mal hier gelesen und bin schon schlauer.
> Der Lockout funktioniert bei mir nicht so richtig. Habe aber gelesen das konnte mit dem Transport zusammenhängen und man müsste erstmal die Gabel kurz nutzen und dann nochmal probieren. Werd ich machen.
> ...



Willkommen bei uns im Forum!
Erst mal Glückwunsch zu Deiner ordentlichen Neuanschaffung und allzeit gute Fahrt! 

Zu den Bedienungsanleitungen der Fox Federelemente siehe hier:

http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/010/ger/index.html

Und für Deine Revelation hier:

http://www.multicycle.de/web/pages/wissenswertes/documents/RS_Reba_Revalation.pdf

Um das nervigste Problem mit dem Schleifen der Bremsscheibe in den Griff zu bekommen, gehst Du wie folgt vor:

Die beiden Schrauben, mit denen der Bremssattel befestigt ist, lösen. Wenn sich der Bremssattel deutlich hin und her wackeln läßt, ziehst zu den Bremshebel mittelfest an. Jetzt schraubst Du, inden Du den Bremshebeln gezogen hältst, die Sattelschrauben wieder mit dem entsprechenden Drehmoment (i. d. Regel 7-9nM) fest.
Nun ist die Bremse justiert und kann eingefahren werden.
Sie wird u.U. in den ersten 30 bis 50 km schleifen, quitschen und rubbeln. Dies sollte aber dann mit der Zeit verschwinden. Die Shimano Bremsen sind da sehr gutmütig und nur selten zickig wie die Maguras und die Formulas.

Das rote Fett bitte erst mal drauf lassen! Dieses dient bei Rock Shox der Abdichtung und der Schmierung der Standrohre. Es muß sich erst mal in aller Ruhe bei Fahren verteilen.
Wenn die Gabel so nach 10km eingefahren ist, kannst Du die Standrohre bedenkenlos säubern.

Dein Dämpfer, der Fox RP23, hat kein Lock Out, sondern "nur" eine Platform, "ProPedal" genannt, welche der Wippreduzierung des Hinterbaus dient. Dein Cube hat aber einen so guten Hinterbau, daß Du diese Funktion nur selten benötigst.

Die farblich abgestimmten Lenkerklemmungen sind bei Cube obligatorisch. Sie erfüllen ihre Funktion genau so gut wie die schwarzen Klemmen. 

Die Kettenstreben sind mit einer dünnen Folie umwickelt, die Du drauf lassen solltest. Sie wehrt Steinschlag wenigsten ein klein bisschen ab.


----------



## Alexeb (7. September 2012)

An meinem Race habe ich ja die Formula RX soll das also heisen das diese relativ Zickig sind?
Dachte eigentlich mit denen ein relativ guten fang gemacht zu haben...
Zu den Gabel bzw. Dämpfereinstellungen findest du auch ein haufen Videos auf YouT..., hier habe mir einige angeschaut und es auch relativ schnell begriffen.

Dennoch lasse ich morgen meine Talas von Fachmann einstellen, ich denke allerdings das ich dabei noch mal einiges lernen werde...


----------



## schoeppi (7. September 2012)

Alexeb schrieb:


> An meinem Race habe ich ja die Formula RX soll das also heisen das diese relativ Zickig sind?
> 
> Vor allem sind sie schön leicht und haben super Bremswirkung.
> Sauber eingestellt zicken die auch nicht.
> ...




@cody13: das  Neopren Teil gehört da hin und sollte auch unbedingt drauf. Es schützt nämlich vor allem gegen das Aufschlagen der Kette im Gelände. Da nutzt die Folie nur wenig. Das Ding muss so eng sein damit es nicht verrutscht. Ist ein bisschen Fummelei, aber machs lieber drauf.


----------



## papaa74 (7. September 2012)

Mahlzeit!

Ich baue gerade mein AMS130 auf und bin jetzt bei den Schaltzügen und Bremsen angekommen.

So, der Teufel liegt im Detail bzw. bei den Kleinteilen.....

Sind die Schaltzüge/hüllen durchgehend durch den Rahmen gelegt?
Ich hab schon von diesen Kunststoffanschlägen an den Ausgängen beim Tretlager gelesen...die waren bei mir natürlich nicht dabei 
Kann ich die Schalthüllen nicht auch durchgehend verlegen?

Diese ganzen sch.... Kleinteile.....


----------



## Trust2k (7. September 2012)

Klaro kannste die auch komplett im Rahmen verlegen, musst halt nur gucken ob es passt, da ja oben im Rahmen ja eine Verjühnung im Rahmen ist.Desweiteren kann die die Schalthülle, das sie nicht straff im Rahmen anliegt, anschlagen und nervigen Lärm machen. Ruf doch mal bei einem Cube Händler an, wird ja net die Welt kosten, die Einsätze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## papaa74 (7. September 2012)

Moin

Nee,nee bekommt man schon irgedwie die Teile. Aber nervt nur irgendwie...und dauert. (Zumal ich das gleiche Spiel schon mit den Dämpfer Schrauben hatte....)

Nocheinmal eine Verständnissfrage. 
Diese Einsätze sind ja nur unten. Am oberen Rahmeneingang ist keiner, richtig? 
D.h. die Schalthülle geht eh komplett in den Rahmen bis zum unteren Loch und trifft dort auf diesen Einsatz/Anschlag, richtig?


----------



## Trust2k (7. September 2012)

Nope oben im Rahmen ist oben direkt im Alu die Vertiefung eingelassen, dort endet die Schalthülle und der Zug geht in einer dünneren Gleithülle bis nach unten, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## papaa74 (7. September 2012)

Aah, alles klar hier kann man es sehen. Ich bin jetzt nicht zu Hause, daher kann ich nicht gucken; aber der obere Anschlag ist fest eingelassen, richtig. Oder ist das auch so ein Kunsttoffnipsel , wie unten?

Nur dass ich denn ggf. gleich mitbestelle.


----------



## Trust2k (7. September 2012)

Ne ist fest eingelassen, sozusagen in einem Guß 

kann natürlich sein das da vllt noch ne kleine Kunstoffkappe mit drin hängt. Genau kann ich es dir aber auch leidee net sagen, da wirklich mal beim
Cube Händler nachfragen, ich zerleg das Bike erst zum Winter hin


----------



## KeepBiking (7. September 2012)

Da ist noch eine sogenannte "Endhülse", die die Schaltzugaußenhülle umschließt. Lediglich der Schaltzug selbst geht in den Rahmen. Ist unten, wo der Schaltzug rauskommt exakt das gleiche. Jedesmal, wenn die Schaltzugaußenhülle aufhört, muss so eine Endhülse drauf.


----------



## Trust2k (7. September 2012)

Die Endhülse ist aber bei der Schaltzugaussenhülle dabei, oder irre ich mich ?


----------



## papaa74 (7. September 2012)

ich hab die jetzt bei bike-disc... nachbestellt. 

Er schickt die mir zu. Scheint kein Problem zu sein....die sind da wirklich sehr zu loben. Die fehlenden orginal Dämpferschrauben habe die mir letztens auch sofort nachgeschickt.

..mal schauen welches Mini-Teil mir als nächstes fehlt....


----------



## schoeppi (7. September 2012)

Gumma da, bei dem Race steht auch "Cross-Country Configuration" auf dem Oberrohr,
genau wie bei mir! 

Dafür hab ichs letzte Woche auch tatsächlich mal hergenommen.

Und redet hier immer von All Mountain.......


----------



## CelticTiger (7. September 2012)

Alexeb schrieb:


> An meinem Race habe ich ja die Formula RX soll das also heisen das diese relativ Zickig sind?



Mit "zickig" meine ich lediglich die Geräuschentwicklung durch die dünnen und nicht sooo verwindungsfreien Scheiben von Formula und Magura. 
Mit der neuen MT-Serie wurden die Magura-Scheiben etwas dicker und schwerer gestaltet. Deshalb sind sie im Gegensatz zu Louise, Julie und wie die Damen alle hießen, akustisch erfreulich zurückhaltend geworden.
Formula bleibt bei seinen leichten "Papierscheiben".

Dennoch sind die alten (und natürlich auch die neuen) Maguras und die Formulas hervorragende Bremsen, wenn man die rein technischen Qualitäten betrachtet.


----------



## cody13 (9. September 2012)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Willkommen bei uns im Forum!
> Erst mal Glückwunsch zu Deiner ordentlichen Neuanschaffung und allzeit gute Fahrt!
> 
> Zu den Bedienungsanleitungen der Fox Federelemente siehe hier:
> ...



Hey vielen Dank erstmal auch an SCHOEPPI. Werd mal alles so durchprobieren.
Danke Olli.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank904 (12. September 2012)

Ich mÃ¶chte hier noch kurz einen Informationstand bekanntgeben, falls jemand eine tapered Gabel in den tapered Schaft eines AMS 130 stecken mÃ¶chte, jedoch nur den Reduzier-Gabelkonus (fÃ¼r den vorhandenen FSA Orbit Z Steuersatz) hat.

Einfach bei unserem Kumpel Google den Begriff *"Gabelkonus H6049" *eingeben und den Links folgen.

Bei mir war es so, dass ich zwar den Reduzier-Konus hatte, jedoch keinen 1,5" Gabelkonus (fÃ¼r nen FSA Orbit-Z-T Steuersatz) auftreiben konnte. Antwort von Cube war "wenden Sie sich bitte an die HÃ¤ndler", die HÃ¤ndler haben gesucht und gesucht, aber nichts gefunden. Somit hab ich den Konus mal "auf gut GlÃ¼ck" gekauft (ca. 9â¬) und ihn verbaut und siehe da, er funktioniert. Eigentlich gedacht fÃ¼r den Orbit Xtreme pro 1.5 aber funktioniert tadellos mit meiner Sektor im AMS. 

Also wenn einer so ein Problem hat, ist hier zumindest die LÃ¶sung !


----------



## FamalGosner (19. September 2012)

Wie sieht es bei euch denn mit der Speichenspannnung aus? Hatte am Hinterrad 4 oder 5 komplett losgeschraubte Speichen, nach nur ~1500km Fahrt. Okay, die Laufräder sind nicht die Besten, aber trotzdem, sowas darf eigentlich nicht passieren. Zumal es einige Wochen vorher erst in der Inspektion war


----------



## basti313 (19. September 2012)

Speichen spannen kann nicht jeder...
Von Cube kommt das Rad mit nem schlecht maschinenezentrierten Laufradsatz. Ein guter Cube Händler legt da beim Verkauf schon Hand an.


----------



## Pmiboe (28. September 2012)

Hi!  Habe mein 130 pro relativ neu und wie schon irgendwo in dem thread gelesen sind auch bei mir die Federgabel und auch der Dämpfer mit einer Fettschicht überzogen.  Bei meiner alten Federgabel habe ich die Tauchrohre eigentlich immer mit Brunox gepflegt,  aber nicht zusätzlich gefettet. Mein alter Monarch Dämpfer wurde ebenfalls niemals eingenfettet. Die Frage ist nun,  obich in Zukunft zusätzlich zu Brunox ein fettendes Pflegemittel bei Gabel und Dämpfer einsetzen soll.  Bitte um Eure Tips!  
Grüße, 
Peter


----------



## CelticTiger (29. September 2012)

Pmiboe schrieb:


> Hi!  Habe mein 130 pro relativ neu und wie schon irgendwo in dem thread gelesen sind auch bei mir die Federgabel und auch der Dämpfer mit einer Fettschicht überzogen.  Bei meiner alten Federgabel habe ich die Tauchrohre eigentlich immer mit Brunox gepflegt,  aber nicht zusätzlich gefettet. Mein alter Monarch Dämpfer wurde ebenfalls niemals eingenfettet. Die Frage ist nun,  obich in Zukunft zusätzlich zu Brunox ein fettendes Pflegemittel bei Gabel und Dämpfer einsetzen soll.  Bitte um Eure Tips!
> Grüße,
> Peter




Bitte kein Brunox! Wenn Fox sagt, daß dieses Federgabeldeo die Performance der Gabeln einschränkt, dann ist das keine Räuberpistole.
Als staatlicher Giftmischer kann ich bestätigen, daß in Brunox flüchtige Lösungsmittel enthalten sind, die die Kriechfähigkeit des Präparats verbessern sollen. (Das gilt übrigens auch für WD 40, was eigentlich nur zum Anlösen fester Verbindung am Bike angewendet werden sollte und vielleicht noch zum schnellen Gängigmachen der Schaltungs- und Umwerfermechanik.) Auf Dauer zersetzen diese Lösungsmittel aber das bei Fox zur Schmierung der Standrohre benötigte Gemisch aus Fluid und Green Oil und greifen die Dichtungen an.
Ein paar Mal Brunox ist nicht dramatisch, aber regelmäßig anwenden sollte man es nicht. Ist wie mit Morphin, Oxycodon & Co: Gelegentlich geht in Ordnung, aber bitte nicht permanent, sonst gibt's ganz schnell Kollateralschäden. 
Rock Shox verwendet für die Schmierung seiner Gabeln und Dämpfer eine zähflüssigere Fettmasse als Fox, die als roter Film sichtbar ist. Der Vorteil: Man muß die Rock Shoxs nicht immer auf den Kopf stellen, wie die Fox'. Theoretischer Nachteil ist dabei ein etwas höheres Losbrechmoment, was in der Praxis aber nicht zu bemerken sein dürfte. Hier machen sich die Folgeschäden von Brunox nicht so schnell bemerkbar, da das rote Rock Shox Schmierzeugs sich nicht so schnell auflöst. Langfristig sollte man aber auch hier die Finger von lassen.
Bockige und schwergängige Fox Talas' sollte man mit den neuen SKF-Seals nachrüsten (wenn möglich, auf Gewährleistung!) und eine Extraportion Green Oil WT10 (ca 2x5ml bei 32er, 2x8ml bei 36er) im Containment gönnen. Und natürlich nachts immer auf den Kopf stellen. Dann laufen auch sie fluffig und geschmeidig.


----------



## Pmiboe (29. September 2012)

Danke für die Info, werd ich beherzigen! Kurze Rückfrage noch wegen des  RP23 Dämpfers: gehört hier nun auch Öl dran oder nicht? Wie gesagt, mein  alter Monarch Dämpfer war eigentlich immer fettfrei.
Grüße,
Peter


----------



## CelticTiger (29. September 2012)

Einen so trockenen RP23, daß sich das Losbrechmoment deutlich verzögert, habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Damit gibt's eigentlich keine Probleme, wenn man alle 12 - 18 Monate den kleinen Service mit blauem Fluid und Öl selbst macht. Die Fox-Dämpfer sind im Prinzip sehr pflegeleicht und relativ wartungsarm.
Ärger machen hier nur die alten DU-Bushings, die sehr schnell verschleißen. 
Hierzu einfach mal nach "DU-Bushings" oder "Huber-Bushings" suchen.


----------



## cody13 (29. September 2012)

Sorry wenn ich so blöd Frage: Mein 130pro hat eine Revelation Gabel mit Dual Air. Oben ist der Luftanschluss ja klar. Da muss man nur die Staubkappe mit den Fingern abschrauben und die Pumpe anschließen. Aber unten? Da ist ne Schraube dran die könnt ich mit nem Schlüssel öffnen. Ich zögere allerdings noch. Nicht das mir dann Gabelöl oder sonstwas entgegenkommt. Meine Frage also wie pumpt man den unteren Teil auf??


----------



## Vincy (29. September 2012)

Du hast Dual Position Air (mit Absenkung 150/120mm), nicht Dual Air (ohne Absenkung). Da ist nur oben ein Ventil zur Luftbefüllung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vitel09 (29. September 2012)

Hallo Leute,
Wollte mich kurz vorstellen! Habe heute mein erstes richtige Bike gekauft

Das passt hier genau rein, es ist ein Cube AMS 130 SLT

Bin zwar nur kurz zur Probefahrt gekommen, doch bisher finde ich es gut.
Eigentlich wollte ich ein Race, doch wenn schon, dann richtig

Hoffe auf gute Einstellung Tipps.

Kenne mich damit nicht richtig aus.

Gruß


----------



## CelticTiger (30. September 2012)

Vitel09 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Wollte mich kurz vorstellen! Habe heute mein erstes richtige Bike gekauft
> 
> Das passt hier genau rein, es ist ein Cube AMS 130 SLT
> ...



Willkommen im Forum und allzeit gute und sichere Fahrt mit Deiner potentiellen Neuerwerbung! 
Schönes Teil mit klasse Laufrädern und super komfortablem Fahrwerk! 
Die Einstellungen des Fahrwerks wurden ja hier bereits breit diskutiert. Und ansonsten gibt's nicht soooo viel zu beachten, wenn Dein Händler die Grundeinstellungen nicht gerade total vermurkst hat. 
Das etwas zähe Ansprechverhalten vieler Talas-Modelle und mögliche Abhilfemaßnahmen habe ich schon gestern kurz angesprochen. Aber fahre sie erst mal 300-400km ein. 
Sinnvoll wäre, die ollen DU-Buchsen demnächst gegen die neuen 2013er von Fox oder gegen Hubers auszutauschen.
Ansonsten draufsetzen, losfahren und genießen!  Die knapp 3 Mille sind gut angelegt


----------



## Vitel09 (30. September 2012)

Danke für tipp
Glaube aber ich Werte erstmal nichts ändern. Habe auch noch keine Ahnung von der Sache.
Muss mich erst mal in die Einstellung rein lesen, Bischen Theorie büffeln.

Deswegen hoffe ich auf etwas Unterstützung von euch.

Hast auch Tipp für ein gutes schloss?
Wie habt ihr eure Bikes versichert?

Gruß


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (30. September 2012)

Eine Extra-Versicherung könnte sich bei deinem Bike schon lohnen, ist ja doch schon recht Preisintensiv. Die Standard-Hausrat zahlt meist ja nur unter vielen Einschränkungen.

Zum Thema Schloss:
Sichere Schlösser sind schwer (1 kg oder mehr) und man nimmt sie erfahrungsgemäß nicht mit auf Tour. Für den Biergarten unterwegs reicht ein Spiralkabelschloss als Wegtragsperre und gegen Gelegenheitsdiebe - man sollte das Bike vielleicht ein wenig im Blick haben.
Für alles andere (Arbeit, Einkaufen, etc.) habe ich ein nicht so teueres 28er - mit dem ist man sowieso viel schneller unterwegs. Das wird bei mir mit einem Faltschloss gesichert. Und wenns doch jemand klaut - dann kauf ich mir halt ein neues, an den paar Hundert Euro solls jetzt nicht scheitern.


----------



## bergbiker (30. September 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Angabe zum maximalen Gewicht des Fahrers beim AMS 130 SL?

Konnte nichts finden...


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (30. September 2012)

Glaub ich dir fast nicht. 
Als erstes schaut man doch beim Hersteller nach - da gibt es bei Cube FAQs.
http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...mum-body-weight-my-cube-bike-is-approved-for/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergbiker (30. September 2012)

da war ich nicht gründlich genug - vielen Dank!


----------



## Vitel09 (30. September 2012)

So Leute, erste längere Tour habe ich hinter mir.
Genau der Hintern tut mir auch so richtig weh!
Also das Fahrrad ist wirklich Top, doch der Sattel ist Mist.
Habe noch nie im Leben, solch Rektale Beschwerden.
Besonders gut sind die Fox Elemente. 
Bin zwar nicht richtig im Gelände gewesen, doch paar klitze kleine Abfahrten waren dabei.
Sonst hauptsächlich schotterweg.
Geiles Fahrrad.
Gruß


----------



## CelticTiger (1. Oktober 2012)

Vitel09 schrieb:


> So Leute, erste längere Tour habe ich hinter mir.
> Genau der Hintern tut mir auch so richtig weh!
> Also das Fahrrad ist wirklich Top, doch der Sattel ist Mist.
> Habe noch nie im Leben, solch Rektale Beschwerden.
> ...



Der Sattel wurde ja eigentlich dazu erdacht, um "rektale Beschwerden" bei der Verwendung des Fahrrads zu vermeiden. Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß Deine Schmerzen nach der ersten Fahrt nicht auf ein lädiertes Rektum, sondern lediglich auf mechanische Beanspruchungen Deiner Gesäßmuskulatur zurück zu führen ist.  Zumindest hoffe ich es innigst für Dich! 

Leider spart Cube bereits seit 2007 an qualitativ hochwertige Sättel. Mir leistet ein 602 von SQ Lab  auf langen Touren hervorragende Dienste. Wenn Du hin und wieder mehr als 50km am Stück fährst, solltest Du die Anschaffung eines solchen Komfortsitzes für Dein Bike in Erwägung ziehen. Die Mühe des Anpassens bei einem Händler Deines Vertrauens lohnt sich dann mit Sicherheit.


----------



## schoeppi (5. Oktober 2012)

Sättel empfehlen ist so eine Sache, das geht fast nicht.

Die sind eben so individuell wie die Hintern.

Ich fahre auf (fast) allen Bikes Fizik Tundra.
Seltsamerweise passt der mir nicht auf dem Fitnessbike, aber bei allen MTBs.

Die normalen gibts schon für 35 EUR.


----------



## cody13 (6. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Leute kann mir einer sagen was  das auf dem Foto für Plastikhülsen sind? Die lagen bei den Unterlagen zu meiner Gabel bei. Hab keine Ahnung was das sein soll...


----------



## Vincy (6. Oktober 2012)

Das ist ein Spacer, um den Federweg zu reduzieren.


----------



## hiop (7. Oktober 2012)

ich wolte mal fragen ob es möglich ist einen dämpfer mit mehr hub in das ams 130 pro eizubauen? 
Ohne das die kinematik oder sonstwas draufgeht.


----------



## Snowolli (7. Oktober 2012)

Hallo liebe Leute,
seit 3 Wochen habe ich nun endlich ein Cube AMS 130 Race. Habe leider bisher nicht so viele Ausflüge machen können aber dennoch die wenigen Ausritte die Weinberge hoch und wieder runter waren doch Super 
Bisher habe ich noch nix weiters an dem Rad gemacht (außer einem Kettenstrebenschutz).
Welche Anbauten Lohnen sich, wovon ist abzuraten etc.
 - z.B. habe ich noch Standartpedale montiert, lohnt es sich diese zu ändern eventuell Klickpedale?

aber schaut es euch selbst an
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




weitere Fotos werde ich zwischendurch bei den Touren machen und hochladen


----------



## Vincy (7. Oktober 2012)

hiop schrieb:


> ich wolte mal fragen ob es möglich ist einen dämpfer mit mehr hub in das ams 130 pro eizubauen?
> Ohne das die kinematik oder sonstwas draufgeht.


 
Mußt da hinten an der Querstrebe vom Umlenkhebel messen, wie viel Freiraum beim vollen Einfedern noch frei ist (im Dämpfer die Luft ablassen und dann voll Einfedern). 
Mit 57mm Hub brauchst dann mindestens 15mm mehr Freiraum. Dürfte da wohl nicht für ausreichen. Für einen 216er Dämpfer wohl auch nicht, außerdem verändert der dann die Geometrie.
Lieber den Rahmen verkaufen und stattdessen einen vom AMS150.


----------



## ben_kenobi (11. Oktober 2012)

Vitel09 schrieb:


> So Leute, erste längere Tour habe ich hinter mir.
> Genau der Hintern tut mir auch so richtig weh!
> Also das Fahrrad ist wirklich Top, doch der Sattel ist Mist.
> Habe noch nie im Leben, solch Rektale Beschwerden.
> ...



Tach.

Willkommen in meiner Welt.
Hatte die selben Probleme. Habe den Sattel jetzt gegen den neuen ergon sm3 getauscht und siehe da. Keine Beschwerden mehr.

Grüße
Ben

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (11. Oktober 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Mußt da hinten an der Querstrebe vom Umlenkhebel messen, wie viel Freiraum beim vollen Einfedern noch frei ist (im Dämpfer die Luft ablassen und dann voll Einfedern).
> Mit 57mm Hub brauchst dann mindestens 15mm mehr Freiraum. Dürfte da wohl nicht für ausreichen. Für einen 216er Dämpfer wohl auch nicht, außerdem verändert der dann die Geometrie.
> Lieber den Rahmen verkaufen und stattdessen einen vom AMS150.



Dieses 70er Jahre-Rot verursacht bei mir heftige Dopamin- und Serotoninausschuettungen! Einfach unbeschreiblich geil!!!   Alleine dafuer lohnt sich ein neuer Rahmen.


----------



## bergbiker (14. Oktober 2012)

Das AMS 130 fand ich sehr interessant.
Auch das 150er habe ich getestet.

Habe 4 lokale Bikehändler aufgesucht und bin von Beratung, Service und Angebot enttäuscht. Ein 130er war in meiner geünschten Ausstattung (SL) kurzfristig nicht mehr zu bekommen.

Habe mich dann doch für eines der letzten Canyon AM 9.0 2012 entschieden.


----------



## Mirror23 (15. Oktober 2012)

Mal ganz blöd gefragt..
Da die 2013ner Modelle ja preislich gestiegen sind aber Ausstattungs mäßig schlechter wurden, müssten ja so gesehen 2012er Modelle im sehr guten gebrauchten Zustand auch teurer werden,bzw von Relation her mehr wert bekommen haben..oder?


----------



## Vitel09 (15. Oktober 2012)

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen?
  Habe ja das Cube AMS 130 SLT! 
  Doch auf der Homepage geht es bei dem 130 Modelle, nur bis 130 SL?

  Wieso ist das so?


----------



## akisu (15. Oktober 2012)

weil du ein vermutlich 2012er slt hast und es 2013 (auf der cube seite sind nur noch die 2013er modelle gelistet) kein slt mehr gibt


----------



## Vitel09 (15. Oktober 2012)

akisu schrieb:


> weil du ein vermutlich 2012er slt hast und es 2013 kein slt mehr gibt




Achso


----------



## basti313 (15. Oktober 2012)

Mirror23 schrieb:


> Mal ganz blöd gefragt..
> Da die 2013ner Modelle ja preislich gestiegen sind aber Ausstattungs mäßig schlechter wurden, müssten ja so gesehen 2012er Modelle im sehr guten gebrauchten Zustand auch teurer werden,bzw von Relation her mehr wert bekommen haben..oder?


JA. Das ist wie bei guten Weinen, die werden auch immer teurer. Hier im Bikemarkt werden gebrauchte Räder grundsätzlich über Neuwert angeboten.


----------



## CelticTiger (15. Oktober 2012)

Das ist schon kurios: Da kommt ein neuer Katalog fÃ¼r 2013 heraus und schon erfÃ¤hrt das eigene Modell Ã¼ber Nacht eine Wertsteigerung von â¬ 600.- ! 
Am Ende bekomme ich bei einem etwaigen Verkauf im nÃ¤chsten Jahr noch meinen alten Kaufpreis zu 100% heraus. 
Diese Preispolitik ist (nicht nur bei Cube) in Teilen einfach nicht mehr nachvollziehbar.


----------



## schoeppi (17. Oktober 2012)

Meins steht zur Disposition:

2011er Race, Rahmenhöhe XL 22"
gekauft im Nov. 2011, also nur eine Saison gefahren.

Listenpreis war 2.600 EUR

Ausstattung:

XT 3x10 Komplett
R1X Bremsen
XPW 1600 LRS
Fox Talas und RP23 Dämpfer
FSA XC190 Sattelstütze
Lenker/Vorbau wahlweise Serie (Syntace F149 und Vector)
oder FSA OS99 Vorbau und XC190 Lenker.
Reifen Nobby Nic, 2,25

Das Rad sieht top aus, Gebrauchsspuren nur sehr begrenzt vorhanden.
Ich hab noch ein paar mehr, daher wurde es auch nicht allzu viel gefahren.

Preisvorschlag per PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mirror23 (17. Oktober 2012)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Das ist schon kurios: Da kommt ein neuer Katalog für 2013 heraus und schon erfährt das eigene Modell über Nacht eine Wertsteigerung von  600.- !
> Am Ende bekomme ich bei einem etwaigen Verkauf im nächsten Jahr noch meinen alten Kaufpreis zu 100% heraus.
> Diese Preispolitik ist (nicht nur bei Cube) in Teilen einfach nicht mehr nachvollziehbar.



Genau das hab ich gemeint..;-)


----------



## Vitel09 (17. Oktober 2012)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Meins steht zur Disposition:
> 
> 2011er Race, Rahmenhöhe XL 22"
> gekauft im Nov. 2011, also nur eine Saison gefahren.
> ...




 Wieso Verkaufen? Nicht mehr zufrieden? Neues gekauft?

  Gruß


----------



## schoeppi (18. Oktober 2012)

Nein, schon zufrieden, das ist es nicht.

Ich will nur für die Saison 2013 aus zwei Bikes eines machen.
Mein 100er AMS geb ich auch her.

Es soll dann ein 29er werden, was aus der Race-Fully Ecke, Scalpel, Epic oder das neue AMS 100 HPC 29.
Mein 100er ist zwar schnell, aber unbequem. Auf längeren Marathons jenseits der 3 Stunden wird das schon mal zum Problem.
Das 130 ist komfortabel, aber zu langsam im Uphill.
Ein 29er sollte beides können.
Hoffe ich jedenfalls.


----------



## gzero (18. Oktober 2012)

Blöde Frage: Wie bekommt man Luft aus den Dämpfer raus !


----------



## Vincy (18. Oktober 2012)

Am Ventil die Luft ablassen. Entweder da innen auf den Stift drücken oder per Pumpe mit dem Luftablassventilknopf.


----------



## FamalGosner (24. Oktober 2012)

Hat hier eigentlich noch jemand das Problem, dass die Kurbelachse zu kurz ist und er/sie deshalb immer die linke Kurbelschraube verliert?
Anschließend lockert sich die Kurbel und geht früher oder später komplett flöten 

Gibts da Abhilfe? Verbaut ist eine "Shimano FC-M552 10-fach Kurbel Hollowtech II", die schon vorher im AMS 130 Pro verbaut war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (27. Oktober 2012)

Hier die Lagersets für die AMS Series 110/130/150
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?list=WG000898
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k694/rahmen-zubehoer.html


*Hauptlager*





*Umlenkhebel*





*Horstlink*


----------



## schoeppi (29. Oktober 2012)

So meine Herrern, war schön mit Euch!

Ich verabschiede mich dann mal offiziell aus diesem Tread hier.

Mein 130er ist verkauft, d.h. ich hab hier quasi nichts mehr verloren. 

Machts gut und allzeit gute Fahrt!


----------



## erT_ (31. Oktober 2012)

Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige, der sich Ã¼ber die Konstruktion der Schraubverbindung der DÃ¤mpferaufnahmen Ã¤rgert?

Habe mir spaÃeshalber die Huber Buchsen bestellt und direkt eingebaut.
Hat alles wunderbar geklappt, bis ich das Ganze dann wieder verschrauben wollte. 
Ich hatte also die Achse mit nem schÃ¶nen dicken 5er Innensechskant.
Dann soll ich aber an der anderen Seite die Schraube mit einem 3er(!) Inbus mit 8Nm festziehen? 
Ohne dass mir eine Wahl bliebe hab ich dann einfach mal weiter gemacht, bis ich feststellen musste, dass der kleine Inbus irgendwie garnicht 100%ig passte und sich im Schraubenkopf verkantet. Inzwischen sah der Schraubenkopf dann auch aus wie ein Sechsrund, den ich natÃ¼rlich auch direkt mal probesteckte. Ob Sechskant, oder -rund sei erstmal dahingestellt...eine solche Schraube (bzw. vor allem der Schraubenkopf) ist doch dafÃ¼r nicht gemacht.
Der Schraubenkopf ist also ruiniert, das letzte was mir noch blieb ist die andere Seite festzuziehen; da tat sich natÃ¼rlich nicht sehr viel. Die Tatsache, dass ich die Schraube nichtmal gegenhalten brauchte verrÃ¤t schon, wieviel des Drehmomentes dabei wirklich am Gewinde ankam.

Bin ich der einzige der Probleme mit diesem Schraubenkopf hat?
War mal beim HÃ¤ndler um Ersatz zu bestellen. Er kÃ¼ndigte mir allerdings schon an, dass ich vermutlich nur den kompletten Lagersatz (um 40â¬) von Cube bekÃ¤me. Kennt wer eine Adresse fÃ¼r einen Einzelkauf?


----------



## basti313 (31. Oktober 2012)

Ist halt weiches Titan. Ansonsten reicht der kleine 6-kant leicht um die Schraube abzureiÃen, insofern denke ich das es entweder an deinem Werkzeug, an Dreck oder einem Fehler beim Ansetzen des Werkzeugs lag das der 6-kant vernudelt wurde.



> War mal beim HÃ¤ndler um Ersatz zu bestellen. Er kÃ¼ndigte mir allerdings schon an, dass ich vermutlich nur den kompletten Lagersatz (um 40â¬) von Cube bekÃ¤me. Kennt wer eine Adresse fÃ¼r einen Einzelkauf?


Die Schrauben gibt es wirklich nur im Satz. Ein kulanter (guter?) HÃ¤ndler macht die TÃ¼te auf und verkauft dir die Schrauben. Den Rest vom Satz verkauft er dann wenn ein Kunde mit kaputten Lagern kommt.
Falls der Satz nur 40Euro kostet wÃ¼rde ich ihn nehmen und den Rest hier im Forum verkaufen, allerdings vermute ich das er etwas teurer wird.
Klapper halt mal ein paar Cube HÃ¤ndler ab.

Falls es dir nicht zu pfuschig ist kannst versuchen mit nem Dremel nen Schlitz zu frÃ¤sen und mit nem Schraubenzieher gegen zu halten. Ist aber fraglich ob das 8Nm hÃ¤lt...sinds Ã¼berhaupt 8Nm?


----------



## CelticTiger (31. Oktober 2012)

Oder Du gehst in die nächste Schlosserei und läßt Dir Bolzen und Schraube anfertigen. (Dabei das notwendige Drehmoment angeben!)
Das sollte für wenige Euros machbar sein. Ging bei mir zumindest.


----------



## erT_ (1. November 2012)

Das soll Titan sein? Wieso sollte man eine solche Schraube aus Titan fertigen? Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht wirklich vorstellen.

Ich arbeite eigentlich immer mit anständigem Werkzeug, gerade deshalb bin ich so erschrocken. 

Das Ding ist ja, dass die 8Nm an der Schraube (am kleinen Sechskant) und nicht an der anderen Seite der Achse anliegen müssen. 
Fürs Erste wäre das Fräsen eine gute Lösung. Trotzdem möchte ich dann bald auch Ersatz haben. Selbst wenn ich aber nun die Originalschraube von Cube bekomme, geht das Problem ja wieder von vorne los. Sofern sie bei mir keinem Produktionsfehler unterlag, ist die Schraube wirklich nicht für die Ewigkeit gemacht. Zumindest nicht wenn man hin und wieder nachzieht und Lager tauscht.

Hat wer die Maße der Schraube zur Hand? 
Meine sind ja nun zurzeit verschraubt und das sollten sie auch besser bleiben


----------



## CelticTiger (1. November 2012)

erT_ schrieb:


> Das soll Titan sein? Wieso sollte man eine solche Schraube aus Titan fertigen? Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht wirklich vorstellen.
> 
> Ich arbeite eigentlich immer mit anständigem Werkzeug, gerade deshalb bin ich so erschrocken.
> 
> Das Ding ist ja, dass die 8Nm an der Schraube (am kleinen Sechskant) und nicht an der anderen Seite der Achse anliegen müssen.



Auf welcher Seite das Anzugsmoment nun anliegt ist völlig gleichgültig.  Nur sollte man natürlich die Verbindung an der stärkeren, bzw. größeren Verschraubung  festziehen. Das ist doch irgendwie logisch, oder?


----------



## erT_ (1. November 2012)

Naja, bei den neuen Lagern hatte ich einen absolut wesentlichen Verlust über die Achse. Daher waren 8Nm ja auch auf der 5mm Seite schon erreicht, wo die Schraube auf der anderen Sete quasi grad mal eingedreht war und ich dann anschließend per hand mit einem Spannungsprüfer sogar noch nachlegen konnte.
Die Schraube dient als axiale Sicherung der Achse und muss daher mit entsprechendem Moment festgezogen werden. Ob sich der Bolzen verlustarm über die ganze Länge zieht, oder sogar formschlüssig fixiert wird spielt dabei keine Rolle, weil es nunmal um die Schraube geht.
In jedem Fall aber ist das 'Anzugsmoment' auf der einen Seite ein anderes als auf der anderen. Schließlich gibt es nirgendwo Spiel in der Verbindung.


----------



## CelticTiger (1. November 2012)

Du kannst doch auf beiden Seiten das gleiche Anzugsmoment anwenden, wo spielt dabei keine Rolle. Schraube und Schraubbolzen stellen doch ein symmetrisches System in Bezug auf das Anzugsmoment dar.


----------



## erT_ (2. November 2012)

Das gilt aber nur für den ausgebauten Zustand!
Auf den Bolzen wirken doch durch Reibung Momente entgegen der Anzugsrichtung, die auf meine 8Nm addiert werden müssen, wenn ich am Bolzen, statt an der Schaube Messe. 
Wie groß diese in unserem Fall sind (oder ob sie sogar vernachlässigbar sind) ist nicht meine Aufgabe herauszufinden.
Die Konstruktion verlangt ganz grundsätzlich einen Anzug der Schraube mit dem entsprechenden Drehmoment. 
Mache ich das, ist die Haltbarkeit des Sechskantes extrem begrenzt. Und das ist nunmal der Knackpunkt.
Ob und mit welchem Moment ich den Bolzen am großen Sechskant gegenhalten muss ist dabei völlig unwichtig.
Wenn ich mich schon an Anzugsmomente halte und diese mit teurem Werkzeug kontrolliere/einstelle, dann aber doch bitte richtig. Sonst kann ich auch einfach handfest anziehen, da passiert in 99% der Fälle auch nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti313 (2. November 2012)

> Wie groß diese in unserem Fall sind (oder ob sie sogar vernachlässigbar sind) ist nicht meine Aufgabe herauszufinden.


Ist auch in meinen Augen völlig egal. Sobald die Schraube eingedreht ist wird sie ja über die Schraubensicherung mit gehalten.



> Mache ich das, ist die Haltbarkeit des Sechskantes extrem begrenzt. Und das ist nunmal der Knackpunkt.


Nein, der Knackpunkt liegt woanders:



> Wenn ich mich schon an Anzugsmomente halte und diese mit teurem Werkzeug kontrolliere/einstelle, dann aber doch bitte richtig.


Außer dir schaffen es immer wieder Leute die Dämpfer einzubauen ohne die Schraube zu vernudeln.
Ich kontrolliere die Schrauben alle paar Wochen. Auch dabei habe ich es geschafft die Schraube intakt zu lassen.

Insofern würde ich nicht den Fehler nicht in der Konstruktion sondern an meinem Werkzeug oder an meinem Vorgehen suchen.


----------



## erT_ (3. November 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> Sobald die Schraube eingedreht ist wird sie ja über die Schraubensicherung mit gehalten.



Die Sicherung hält aber auch dann erst zuverlässig, wenn die Verbindung korrekt vorgespannt ist.



basti313 schrieb:


> Außer dir schaffen es immer wieder Leute die Dämpfer einzubauen ohne die Schraube zu vernudeln.
> Ich kontrolliere die Schrauben alle paar Wochen. Auch dabei habe ich es geschafft die Schraube intakt zu lassen.
> Insofern würde ich nicht den Fehler nicht in der Konstruktion sondern an meinem Werkzeug oder an meinem Vorgehen suchen.



Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass die  Verbindung nicht funktionieren kann. Außerdem kann es selbstverständlich  auch an mir/meinem Werkzeug liegen. Es ist aber hochwertiges Zeug und  ich habe ein wenig Verständnis für die Mechanik.
Ich habe nur festgestellt, dass die Achse bezogen auf die Drehmomentangaben von Cube nicht optimal konstruiert ist.
Grundlegend ist dabei doch, dass für eine 8Nm Schraubverbindung normalerweise andere Festigkeitsklassen vorgesehen sind. 
Meine Schraube war auf jeden Fall zu weich. Das macht sich nicht allein durch die Tatsache bemerkbar, *dass* sie überhaup kaputt gegangen ist (was selbstverständlich an schlechtem/falschen Werkzeug liegen kann), sondern *wie *sie kaputt gegangen ist.
Zudem  durften wir ja auch schon feststellen, dass Cube auch innerhalb der  Modellreihen unterschiedliche Elemente verbaut. (z.B. Kegelrollen- und  Schrägkugellager). Warum dann nicht auch mal unterschiedliche Schrauben?
Wenn  mir als Vorgehensverbesserung vorgeschlagen wird, ich solle einfach das  Drehmoment an anderer Stelle messen, dann macht mich das auf jeden Fall  etwas stutzig. Es bekräftigt mich sogar in meiner Vermutung, dass auch  andere da evtl. schon etwas ungläubig vor dem 3mm Sechskant standen. 
Sofern  es vernachlässigbar ist, auf welcher Seite ich messe, dann ist es  übrigens auch nicht schonender für den kleinen Inbus, wenn dieser nur  gegenhält (wohlgemerkt dann nämlich auch mit annähernd 8Nm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). Aber lassen wir das.

Was  ich auf jeden Fall gelernt hab ist, dass in diesen Gelenken das Problem  mit sich lösenden Schrauben offensichtlich nicht sehr akut ist und ich  es dort scheinbar im Zweifel auch weniger genau nehmen kann.

Ich halte dann mal weiter nach ner preiswerten Lösung Ausschau.


----------



## CelticTiger (3. November 2012)

erT_ schrieb:


> Zudem  durften wir ja auch schon feststellen, dass Cube auch innerhalb der  Modellreihen unterschiedliche Elemente verbaut. (z.B. Kegelrollen- und  Schrägkugellager).



Die Geschichte mit den exotischen Minikegelrollenlager von KOYO in den Hauptdrehpunkten einiger AMS Modelle aus 2011 war allerdings eine absolute Ausnahme. Da hat der Rahmenhersteller in Fernost einfach nur improvisiert, da ihm wahrscheinlich die konventionellen Schrägkugellager ausgegangen sind.


----------



## Hmmwv (3. November 2012)

Vielleicht hat er aber damit eine länger haltbare Lösung für den Hinterbau gezeigt.


----------



## basti313 (3. November 2012)

> Die Sicherung hält aber auch dann erst zuverlässig, wenn die Verbindung korrekt vorgespannt ist.


Dazu braucht es aber keine 8Nm.



> Grundlegend ist dabei doch, dass für eine 8Nm Schraubverbindung normalerweise andere Festigkeitsklassen vorgesehen sind.


Die 8Nm sind für diese Schraube absolut grenzwertig, da stimme ich dir voll zu. Das der Inbus ausreißt habe ich aber wie gesagt noch nicht erlebt. Das die Schraube abreißt schon.


----------



## erT_ (3. November 2012)

Du hast ja recht, ganz offensichtlich braucht es das in diesem Fall nicht zwingend.
Wenn man aber mal Probleme mit der Gewährleistung bekommt, 
dann hilft es leider nicht zu behaupten, dass das normalerweise und bei anderen auch immer schon so gehalten hat.
Dafür sind solche Vorgaben ja da. Und wenn Hersteller und Verkäufer das so von mir Verlangen, dann ärgert es mich, wenn es soeine Gratwanderung ist.
Vllt neige ich ja dazu da empfindlich zu reagieren, aber das hab ich vermutlich meinen Erfahrungen zu verdanken.
Naja, ich hoffe ich mache in diesem Fall neue, wenn ich das ganze wieder instand Setze.


----------



## nicKster (7. November 2012)

Hallo,
hat mittlerweile fällig jemand die Maulweite von den Single Radium des AMS 130 Race 2012 nachgemessen?


----------



## nicKster (14. November 2012)

> Hallo,
> hat mittlerweile fällig jemand die Maulweite von den Single Radium des AMS 130 Race 2012 nachgemessen?


Falls jemand die Information benötigt.
Die Felgenmaulweite beträgt 20,4mm.


----------



## hiop (16. November 2012)

Hallo,
Hab jetzt in mein Ams 130 pro eine Rock Shox Ario 3.2  200mm eingebaut und den Federweg auf 145 mm angehoben und das klappt super.
(da Alle meineten das geht nicht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (16. November 2012)

Da ist doch serienmäßig auch ein 200er drin (200x50,8mm). 
Wenn du da jetzt einen mit 57mm Hub drin hast, mußt ausprobieren ob der nirgends anschlägt (Sitzrohr/Querstrebe Umlenkhebel).


----------



## hiop (16. November 2012)

ja tut es nicht es passt alles


----------



## CelticTiger (16. November 2012)

hiop schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Hab jetzt in mein Ams 130 pro eine Rock Shox Ario 3.2  200mm eingebaut und den Federweg auf 145 mm angehoben und das klappt super.
> (da Alle meineten das geht nicht)



Irgendwie fehlt mir bei dieser Kombi jetzt die plastische Vorstellung. 
Stell mal bitte ein Bild rein!


----------



## Vincy (16. November 2012)

hiop schrieb:


> ja tut es nicht es passt alles


 
Bist dir da auch sicher, dass dein Dämpfer wirklich 57mm Hub hat und nicht nur 50,8mm? 
Die Dämpfer sind da äußerlich gleich, unterscheiden sich aber durch den effektiven Dämpferhub.
Die sichtbare Laufflächenlänge des Dämpfergleitkolben ist nicht immer gleich mit dem max Dämpferhub!
Wärst da nicht der Erste, der sich da irrt. 
Kannst es auch selber überprüfen. Die Luft im Dämpfer kpl ablassen und dann voll einfedern und den tatsächlichen Hubweg messen. 
Bei 57mm Hub müßte es da auch am untersten Ende der Lauffläche sein. Bei 50,8mm Hub dagegen nur etwa 3/4 der Länge.


----------



## hiop (17. November 2012)

nein,
ich habe einen extra Dämpfer bekommen (Rock Shox Ario 3.2  200mm mit 57 mm hub) und habe ihn statt der Manitu eingebaut. das bedeutet das 51mm hub x2,54 Übersetzung = 130mm ergeben. Folglich sind 57mm hub x2,54 = 145mm.

Komplett abgelassen ist mit dem 57er noch genug Platz zwischen Rad und Ramen


----------



## Kraksler (20. November 2012)

hiop schrieb:


> nein,
> ich habe einen extra Dämpfer bekommen (Rock Shox Ario 3.2 200mm mit 57 mm hub) und habe ihn statt der Manitu eingebaut. das bedeutet das 51mm hub x2,54 Übersetzung = 130mm ergeben. Folglich sind 57mm hub x2,54 = 145mm.
> 
> Komplett abgelassen ist mit dem 57er noch genug Platz zwischen Rad und Ramen


 
Ich glaube zwar schon , dass das funktioniert, aber ich glaube Du erreichst damit nicht die Geometrie des AMS150.
Falls ich mir also nun auch den Dämpfer auf 145mm umbaue/austausche und die Gabel dann auch 150 mm stelle, habe ich doch erstmal die gleiche Geometrie wie bei einem Serien-AMS130 (allerdings soll man die Gabel so ja nur einstellen, wenn man die Berg runterfährt). Nur bei einem Drop oder ähnliches dämpft das Rad max. 145mm.
Beim normalen Fahren auf der Ebene wird das Heck durch den 145mm Dämpfer nicht höher kommen, oder?


Wenn man sich aber ein AMS150 anschaut, dann hat das von Hause aus die richtige Geometrie für 150 mm.


Gruß

Kraksler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti313 (20. November 2012)

> Wenn man sich aber ein AMS150 anschaut, dann hat das von Hause aus die richtige Geometrie für 150 mm.


Da geht es um wenige Millimeter...das ist doch alles nicht spürbar.


----------



## Vincy (20. November 2012)

Die Geometrie würde sich da nicht verändern, weil sich nur der Dämpferhub verändert (200x57mm statt 200x50,8mm Hub). Die Einbauposition des Dämpfer verändert sich auch nicht. Serienmäßig ist ja schon eine 150mm Gabel verbaut.
Das AMS 150 hat einen 216x63mm Dämpfer und auch andere Umlenkhebel. Drehpunkte und Sitzstrebe sind dafür angepasst.

Kannst es bei dir doch selber überprüfen, ob da genug Freiraum ist (zwischen Querstrebe/Umlenkhebel und Sitzrohr). Da müssen im eingefederten Zustand noch mindestens 20mm frei sein. Das Hinterrad auch nicht außer Betracht lassen.


----------



## goncha (2. Dezember 2012)

N'abend zusammen

  Da ich schon einiges an Bikes durchhabe, und mir am Freitag ein unwiderstehliches Angebot für ein Cube AMS 130 SL unterbreitet wurde, habe ich kurz entschlossen zugegriffen.

  Dieses Bike soll der Ersatz für ein Hardtail sein um den Komfort bei meinen täglichen fahrten zur Arbeit zu erhöhen.


  Nun werde ich mich hier im Thread noch etwas durchlesen um ein paar Eindrücke von euren Erfahrungen mit diesem Bike zu bekommen.


----------



## CelticTiger (6. Dezember 2012)

Gückwunsch und allzeit gute Fahrt! 

Mit dem Bike hast Du absolut nichts verkehrt gemacht. Noch 'ne Reverb drauf und 'ne Kettenführung dran und der Frühling kann in freudiger Erwartung kommen. 
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## goncha (6. Dezember 2012)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Gückwunsch und allzeit gute Fahrt!
> 
> Mit dem Bike hast Du absolut nichts verkehrt gemacht. Noch 'ne Reverb drauf und 'ne Kettenführung dran und der Frühling kann in freudiger Erwartung kommen.
> Viel Spaß damit!



Danke!

bis zum Frühling sind es zwar noch ein paar Tage, aber bin trotz des momentanen Wintereinbruchs noch nie so gerne richtung Arbeit gerollt.

Auf dem Nachhausweg ist die Spaßgarantie doppelt gegeben, kurzum ich bin mit der Wahl des 130SL


----------



## schoeppi (6. Dezember 2012)

Ich wurde vermehrt nach dem Nachfolger meines 130er Race gefragt.

Das da isses:


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (10. Dezember 2012)

goncha schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> bis zum Frühling sind es zwar noch ein paar Tage, aber bin trotz des momentanen Wintereinbruchs noch nie so gerne richtung Arbeit gerollt.
> 
> Auf dem Nachhausweg ist die Spaßgarantie doppelt gegeben, kurzum ich bin mit der Wahl des 130SL



Bist Du Waldarbeiter oder was?


----------



## CelticTiger (10. Dezember 2012)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Ich wurde vermehrt nach dem Nachfolger meines 130er Race gefragt.
> 
> Das da isses:



Sieht recht leicht aus.  Wie viel bringt das Schmuckstück auf die Waage?


----------



## schoeppi (10. Dezember 2012)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Sieht recht leicht aus.  Wie viel bringt das Schmuckstück auf die Waage?



10,9 kg trocken, 11,4 komplett. An ein 26 Race-Fully kommt man nicht ran, aber die Fahreigenschaften machen das wieder wett. Es ist in Sachen Komfort auch dem 130er ebenbürtig. Und das war mir auch sehr wichtig.


----------



## CelticTiger (11. Dezember 2012)

Hat doch hinten aber nur 100mm, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (11. Dezember 2012)

Ja, vorne auch.

Aber es ist eben ein 29er. Und das ist schon frappierend wieviel weniger da durchkommt.

Bösartig könnte man sagen, 29er sind MTBs für Dummies.

Bisher konnte ich noch nicht viel fahren damit.
Aber trotzdem musste ich unbedingt mal in den Wald und meine Standard Trails abreiten weil ichs wissen wollte.

Das Ding ist ruhiger, sicherer, schneller. Gerade von schlammigem und rutschigem Boden lassen sich die grossen Räder viel weniger beeinducken. Es geht deutlich einfacher
Wie gesagt, für Dummies eben. 

Die Sitzposition ist deutlich gechillter als das bei meinem 100er HPC der Fall war.
Mindestens genauso entspannt wie auf dem 130er.
Und genau das wollte ich mit dem Ding auch erreichen. So bequem wie das 130er und so schnell wie das 100er. Hat geklappt.


----------



## CelticTiger (12. Dezember 2012)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Die Sitzposition ist deutlich gechillter als das bei meinem 100er HPC der Fall war.
> Mindestens genauso entspannt wie auf dem 130er.
> Und genau das wollte ich mit dem Ding auch erreichen. So bequem wie das 130er und so schnell wie das 100er. Hat geklappt.



Das 2011er AMS 130 übertrifft in Sachen Komfort so schnell nichts. Ich habe mir einen 18º/70er Vorbau montiert und die Talas fast immer auf 150mm stehen. Damit fährt man eine 150km Tour fast wie mit einem Hollandrad auf Monsterballonreifen. 
Das 2012er soll eine andere Geometrie mit anderem Sitzwinkel haben und damit angeblich viel raciger rüberkommen, als das 2011er. Kann das jemand bestätigen? Ich habe bisher angenommen, die Geometrie sei beil allen 130ern gleich.


----------



## schoeppi (12. Dezember 2012)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Das 2012er soll eine andere Geometrie mit anderem Sitzwinkel haben und damit angeblich viel raciger rüberkommen, als das 2011er.




Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
Das würde ja einen völlig anderen Rahmen erfordern.


----------



## goncha (12. Dezember 2012)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Das 2011er AMS 130 übertrifft in Sachen Komfort so schnell nichts. Ich habe mir einen 18º/70er Vorbau montiert und die Talas fast immer auf 150mm stehen. Damit fährt man eine 150km Tour fast wie mit einem Hollandrad auf Monsterballonreifen.
> Das 2012er soll eine andere Geometrie mit anderem Sitzwinkel haben und damit angeblich viel raciger rüberkommen, als das 2011er. Kann das jemand bestätigen? Ich habe bisher angenommen, die Geometrie sei beil allen 130ern gleich.



Welchen Vorbau hast du verbaut
Hersteller und Bezeichnung


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (12. Dezember 2012)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> ...
> Das 2012er soll eine andere Geometrie mit anderem Sitzwinkel haben und damit angeblich viel raciger rüberkommen, als das 2011er. Kann das jemand bestätigen? Ich habe bisher angenommen, die Geometrie sei beil allen 130ern gleich.


Folgender Unterschied liegt vor:
2011: Sitzw. 73° Lenkw. 69°
2012: Sitzw. 74° Lenkw. 70°
Also je 1° steiler. Alle anderen Maße sind bis auf den mm identisch.

Der Unterschied wird schon merklich sein. Wobei 70° Lenkwinkel für n 130er Fully echt viel sind. Das ist ja der Lenkwinkel von den reinrassigen Rennfeilen.


----------



## Vincy (12. Dezember 2012)

Hängt da wohl im Zusammenhang mit der Angabe der Gabel Federweglänge. 
Im Bike-Test wird beim 2011er Modell aber 68° bzw 72° angegeben. 2011 hat die Fox Talas da ja 110/130/150mm FW (die 130er-Mittelposition ist als Basis gedacht) .
http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_tec...ams-130-race-gegen-giant-trance-x2/a5641.html
69° bzw 73° beim Test der MB http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...-130-sl.523289.d_odc_produkt_datenblatt.2.htm
Beim 2012er Modell 69° bzw 74° (bei 130mm FW der Gabel!)
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...30-race.602258.d_odc_produkt_datenblatt.2.htm


----------



## schoeppi (13. Dezember 2012)

Erklärt mir das mal einer wie sich das auswirkt?
Welcher Winkel beeinflusst was?


----------



## CelticTiger (13. Dezember 2012)

goncha schrieb:


> Welchen Vorbau hast du verbaut
> Hersteller und Bezeichnung



2008er 3T RRX Team; die mit dem roten Streifen. Die Modelle ab 2009 haben einen 17º-Winkel.

http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/...8_&c=18#fahrradteile-ahead-vorbau-arx-team-17


----------



## goncha (14. Dezember 2012)

Danke für deine Info,

denn mir ist der original Vorbau auch etwas zu flach.

Muss nur einmal sehen wie die Klemmhöhe bei deiner Empfehlung ist,
bei mir ist gerade einmal ein Spacer von 10 mm unterlegt.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pepp (3. Januar 2013)

hiop schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Hab jetzt in mein Ams 130 pro eine Rock Shox Ario 3.2  200mm eingebaut und den Federweg auf 145 mm angehoben und das klappt super.
> (da Alle meineten das geht nicht)



Hallo an Alle!

Habe auch schon länger mit dieser Option geliebäugelt. Heute wars soweit und ich hab einen Fox VanR mit 200x57mm Testweise ohne Feder eingebaut. Hab ein 2012er in 20Zoll! 
Der Rahmen verträgt bei mir diesen Hub nicht. Die Querstrebe des Umlenkhebels steht am Sitzrohr an. Ist zwar erst im letzten Stückchen des Federwegs aber das Risiko ist wohl doch zu groß. 

Hab dann nochmals ohne Dämpfer nachgemessen:
Hinterbau voll rein bis zum Anschlag. Dann bleibt nur ganz knapp 145mm von Auge zu Auge. Also 200mm-145mm=55mm Hub! Des müsst ganz knapp passn.

Hab bei meinem FOX RP23 leider immer mal wieder Durchschläge und wollt mir mit nem 57er abhilfe schaffen.

Hat jemand noch Tipps für mich?


----------



## Vincy (3. Januar 2013)

Beim RP23 das Luftvolumen der Luftkammer verkleinern, somit hast dann mehr Endprogression oder den Boostvalve erhöhen lassen.
Ansonsten mit höheren Luftdruck.


----------



## pepp (4. Januar 2013)

Also Luftdruck erhöhen möcht ich nimma, weil ich eh schon nur noch mit 7% SAG fahre. 
Das mit der Kammer verkleinern möcht ich als nächstes angehen.

Kann man das leicht selbst machen oder ist das eher aufwändig?


----------



## hiop (7. Januar 2013)

hallo,
ich habe vom Kumpel einen Satz Avid Juicy 7 (185/185) und wolte fragen ob die an ein ams 130 pro passen?
und dann noch die Frage haben die Naben norm Aufnahmen für Scheiben?

Gruß Hiop


----------



## Vincy (7. Januar 2013)

Kannst du nehmen, sofern die Bremsleitungslängen dafür passen! Für hinten brauchst keinen Adapter, aber evtl Distanzstücke und kürzere Schrauben, da dort Postmount 7" (180mm) ist. Bei der Gabel ist dagegen PM 6" (160mm). Die Naben dürften da auch wohl für 6-Loch sein.


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (24. Januar 2013)

Hey Leute eine Frage: Das Pressfit Tretlager am AMS. Ist das normal, dass eine Seite des Lagers fest ist? Ich gehe mal nicht davon aus oder? Hatte meinen Hinterbau samt Tretlager komplett zur Reinigung auseinander, da ist mir das aufgefallen.

Außerdem ist mir aufgefalllen, dass trotz regemäßiger Wäsche und gründlicher Reinigung fast alle Lager des Hinterbaus knirschen wenn man sie mit den Fingern dreht. Finde ich auch bedenklich - nach 1 1/2 Jahren. Für eure Meinungen und Ratschläge bin ich immer dankbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (24. Januar 2013)

RealTobiTobsen schrieb:


> Hey Leute eine Frage: Das Pressfit Tretlager am AMS. Ist das normal, dass eine Seite des Lagers fest ist? Ich gehe mal nicht davon aus oder? Hatte meinen Hinterbau samt Tretlager komplett zur Reinigung auseinander, da ist mir das aufgefallen.
> 
> Außerdem ist mir aufgefalllen, dass trotz regemäßiger Wäsche und gründlicher Reinigung fast alle Lager des Hinterbaus knirschen wenn man sie mit den Fingern dreht. Finde ich auch bedenklich - nach 1 1/2 Jahren. Für eure Meinungen und Ratschläge bin ich immer dankbar.



Bei mir läßt sich die linke Lagerschale auch ohne weiteres Werkzeug heraus nehmen. Die rechte Lagerschale sitzt hingegen bombenfest.
Knacken oder knirschen tut bei Kurbeln zum Glück nichts. 
Auch die Lager des Hinterbaus sind bei mir nach fast zwei Jahren noch tadellos. Ich fahre mit dem 2011er AMS 130 Race fast jeden Tag 20km zur Arbeit. Da kommt im Jahr einiges zusammen. Nur wenn Salz gestreut wurde, nehme ich ein Focus Fully, um die Lager des Cubes nicht zu schädigen. Die Salzlake ist nämlich absolutes Gift für die Lager. Bist Du damit die letzte Woche über gestreute Straßen gefahren und hast den Hinterbau hinterher nicht gründlich genug nachgespült?


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (28. Januar 2013)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Bei mir läßt sich die linke Lagerschale auch ohne weiteres Werkzeug heraus nehmen. Die rechte Lagerschale sitzt hingegen bombenfest.
> Knacken oder knirschen tut bei Kurbeln zum Glück nichts.
> Auch die Lager des Hinterbaus sind bei mir nach fast zwei Jahren noch tadellos. Ich fahre mit dem 2011er AMS 130 Race fast jeden Tag 20km zur Arbeit. Da kommt im Jahr einiges zusammen. Nur wenn Salz gestreut wurde, nehme ich ein Focus Fully, um die Lager des Cubes nicht zu schädigen. Die Salzlake ist nämlich absolutes Gift für die Lager. Bist Du damit die letzte Woche über gestreute Straßen gefahren und hast den Hinterbau hinterher nicht gründlich genug nachgespült?



Danke für deine Auskunft. Bin nicht über gestreute Straßen gefahren und da mein Bike in der Wohnung steht, wirds auch nach jeder Fahrt grundlich abgespült. Mal schaun was der Händler dazu sagt.


----------



## basti313 (28. Januar 2013)

Ich glaube Cube hat, genauso wie beim Steuersatz, einfach einen üblen Müll verbaut. Im Moment bin ich arg beschäftigt, aber im März nehme ich auch alles auseinander und mache das gleiche wie am Steuersatz: Lager öffnen, wenns rauh läuft mit WD40 und Aceton sauber spülen und danach mit ordentlich Lagerfett zu schmieren. Dabei schreibe ich auch die Lagergrößen auf und bestelle nen kompletten Satz auf Vorrat.


----------



## CelticTiger (30. Januar 2013)

Bei meinem 2011er Modell wurden noch Qualitätslager von KOYO (Seiko Industries) verbaut. Gab's denn später nur noch No Name Lager?


----------



## basti313 (30. Januar 2013)

Naja, über die Haltbarkeit von Hinterbaulagern wurde hier im Forum ja schon ausgiebig diskutiert. Da gab es auch ernst zunehmende Argumente dafür das "Billiglager" im Hinterbau sogar langlebiger sein können als Markenware.
Ich habe weder mein 150er noch das 130er bisher zerlegt. Möglicherweise hab ich an Fasching Zeit. Dann kann ich mehr zu den Lagern sagen.


----------



## cytrax (30. Januar 2013)

basti313 schrieb:


> , wenns rauh läuft mit WD40 und *Aceton sauber spülen *und danach mit ordentlich Lagerfett zu schmieren



Das würde ich nicht machen! Aceton greift den Lack/Eloxal an! Ich verwende da nur Bioreiniger oder Isopropanol (reinen Putzalkohol) Bremsenreiniger is auch schon relativ scharf und hinterlässt weiße Flecken auf schwarzem Eloxal.


----------



## basti313 (30. Januar 2013)

> Aceton greift den Lack/Eloxal an!


Naja...also dem Eloxierten Bereichen macht es gar nichts. Und beim Pulverlack dauert es auch ne ganze Weile bis es was löst. Man muss bei den Aufdrucken auf den eloxierten Rahmen aufpassen, die lassen sich mit Aceton super "cleanen".



> Ich verwende da nur Bioreiniger oder Isopropanol


Bioreiniger bringt nichts und sehe ich wegen den Rückständen und dem Wasser als problematisch an. Der Vorteil vom Aceton ist halt die Flüchtigkeit und die stärkere Reinigungswirkung. Rein sprühen, raus laufen lassen, ausblasen und kurz trocknen lassen, Fett rein, fertig. Groß rumsauen sollte man damit aber natürlich nicht.



> Bremsenreiniger is auch schon relativ scharf und hinterlässt weiße Flecken auf schwarzem Eloxal.


Die meisten Bremsenreiniger bestehen so großen Teilen aus Aceton. Da muss man schon gewaltig suchen um einen zu finden der weniger als 50% Aceton oder eben ein anderes gleichwertiges Acetat enthält.
Die weißen Flecken sind einfach nur Salze. Diese sollten sich mit Wasser und Bioreiniger leicht entfernen lassen. Im Lager würde ich sie trotzdem nicht haben wollen, weshalb ich eher zu reinem Aceton oder, wie du vorschlägst, zu Isoprop greifen würde. Bei Isoprop muss man halt länger trocknen lassen.


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (30. Januar 2013)

Ich habe den Bremsenreiniger von Würth (rot/weiße Sprühdose). Der ist acetonfrei und hat bei mir noch nie irgendein Material angegriffen. Vielleicht wäre der einen Versuch wert.


----------



## CelticTiger (30. Januar 2013)

basti313 schrieb:


> Naja, über die Haltbarkeit von Hinterbaulagern wurde hier im Forum ja schon ausgiebig diskutiert. Da gab es auch ernst zunehmende Argumente dafür das "Billiglager" im Hinterbau sogar langlebiger sein können als Markenware.
> Ich habe weder mein 150er noch das 130er bisher zerlegt. Möglicherweise hab ich an Fasching Zeit. Dann kann ich mehr zu den Lagern sagen.



@ Real Tobi T.
Die Dinger kosten ja auch nicht viel. Du darfst natürlich nicht hingehen und die Originallager von Cube kaufen. Dann blechst Du absolut irrationale Phantasiepreise. 
Wenn Deine Originallager hinüber sind, bekommst Du für relativ kleines Geld sogar FAG-Lager. 
Falls Du den Lagertrhead noch nicht kennst:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=151851


----------



## KeepBiking (30. Januar 2013)

Jo, sind ja alles Industrielager. Kosten um die 6-9 Euro und sind recht einfach zum tauschen. 
Zum reinigen taugt auch von Würth dieses Green Fluid oder wie diese giftgrüne Schmotze auch immer heißen mag. Ist überhaupt nicht aggressiv.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damz (31. Januar 2013)

naja, i glaub das passt da rein  

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZxpLde3wMI"]Souljah - Was mein Fahrrad angeht - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## rosso19842 (31. Januar 2013)

hi

mein ams steht zum verkauf.falls jemand interesse hab bitte pm an mich


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (3. Februar 2013)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> @ Real Tobi T.
> Die Dinger kosten ja auch nicht viel. Du darfst natürlich nicht hingehen und die Originallager von Cube kaufen. Dann blechst Du absolut irrationale Phantasiepreise.
> Wenn Deine Originallager hinüber sind, bekommst Du für relativ kleines Geld sogar FAG-Lager.
> Falls Du den Lagertrhead noch nicht kennst:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=151851



Danke Dir!


----------



## hiop (3. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
müssen die Bremsscheiben zwingend gewechselt werden wenn ich jetzt z.b. ein elixir bremssystem verwenden will?


----------



## KeepBiking (4. Februar 2013)

Nö, Scheiben sind Scheiben.
Evtl. mal die Dicke messen. Falls die noch gut ist und die Dinger nicht blau angelaufen sind, kannst Du die Scheiben mit den jeweiligen, passenden Adaptern und einem Bremssystem Deiner Wahl fahren.
Aufpassen solltest Du auf deine Gabel. Es gaibt Gabeln, die z. Bsp. nur bis 180mm zugelassen sind.
In den Adaptern und an den Bremsaufnahmen befinden sich Langlöcher, die gewisse Toleranzen aufnehmen können. Seitliche Toleranzen wohlgemerkt! Achsrichtung, nicht Fahrtrichtung.
Somit immer erst schön die Bremse ziehen und dann festschrauben


----------



## XUrban (7. Februar 2013)

Palim Palim

Ich werde in ein paar Wochen auch ein AMS 130 SLT 2012 mein eigen nennen können.

Freu!!!

Fährt jemand von euch Platformpedalen? Falls ja, welche?
Und... gibt es auch welche in orange (eloxiert)?


----------



## cytrax (7. Februar 2013)

Spank Spike





Straitline AMP (gibts mehrere Varianten)





Ansonsten sind die meisten gepulvert oder lackiert. Meine Nächsten werden auf jeden fall welche von Hope


----------



## CelticTiger (7. Februar 2013)

Kann von den Xpedo Hurtles nur Gutes berichten, die ebenfalls in einer breit gefächerten Farbpalette angeboten werden . Fahre sie jetzt seit über zwei Jahren. Die Lager sind ordentlich gedichtet und immer noch Top! Sie wiegen ca. 450g und haben auf jeder Seite 10 Pins.


----------



## GreenTavern (7. Februar 2013)

Ich fahre die Superstar Nano, bin bisher auch sehr zufrieden. Haben einen fairen Preis von umgerechnet knapp 50 Euro bei ca. 450 Gramm und sind auch in Orange verfügbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XUrban (8. Februar 2013)

Danke. Es sind viele Interessante mit bei. Mal schauen was mein Dealer bestellen kann.

cu


----------



## Zentauri (11. Februar 2013)

Erstmal Hallo an die Cube AMS 130 Rider,

ich muss leider sagen das ich von meinem "Produkt" etwas entäuscht bin. 

Das erste Problem war mein Sunringle Freilauf... der mir die Kette nachgezogen hatte nach ca 1500km....! Dann kam der Hammer! Ein Bremsdefekt hinten in nem steilen singletrail der sehr schlammig war   mit ach und krach durch gekommen ohne Stutz.
Rad in die Inspektion gegeben und die defekte Haynes in Revision. 
Alles wieder okay gewesen weitere 600km gefahren damit. dann ein merkwürdiges Problem!
Mir is im Wiegetritt die Kurbel abhanden gekommen!!!! FULL UFF DE FRESS g´floge! Gott sei dank lag Schnee was mich vor verletzungen bewahrte. jetzt is wieder der scheiss Freilauf am ENDE! Schuld war ein Schrauben verlust.... und das "verrutschte Plättchen" am Tretlager. was am Freilauf schiefgeht weiss ich noch net aber sicherlich nicht genügend gekpselt


Ich bin iwie was die Langlaufleitung eines AMS 130 betrifft  schwer enttäuscht. 

Geht es den iwem anderst genauso? 


LG Chris


----------



## cubike (11. Februar 2013)

*Gewichtstuning Cube AMS 130 Pro 2012*

Nach etwa 2000km möchte ich das Bike etwas tunen. Der Einsatz erfolgt schwerpunktmäßig auf Trails im Mittelgebirge. Es ist auch mal ein Alpencross geplant. Hier im Forum beschäftigen sich scheinbar nur wenige Beiträge mit dem Pro. Deswegen meine Anfrage an das Forum, mit der Bitte um hilfreiche Tipps.

Bis auf die RockShox Reverb und einen anderen Sattel ist das Rad noch komplett Serie. Im Moment bringt das Rad 13,4kg auf die Waage.

Welche Maßnahmen bringen den größten Effekt? Welche Kosten?
1. Gleitlager am Dämpfer tauschen (z. B. Huber) = wenige EUR; keine Auswirkung auf das Gewicht, aber auf das Fahrverhalten
2. Carbon-Sattel = 100 EUR; - 200 Gramm gegenüber aktuellem Sattel
3. Pedale habe ich schon recht leichte
4. Reifen aktuell vorne Nobby, hinten Hans Dampf. Diese Kombination fährt sich im Gelände spitze. Im Sommer etwas Leichteres mit ähnlichem Fahrverhalten? Vorschläge?
5. Laufräder: Welche für wieviel? Effekt?
6. Sonstiges?

Danke für Eure Tipps.
cubike
  @_Zentauri_
Zum Glück hatte ich noch keinerlei technische Probleme.


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (11. Februar 2013)

@Zentauri
Das ist natürlich scahde und sollte nicht sein.
Aber du hast mit den Sunringles und der Hayes Stroker auch nicht gerade Sorglospakete an Bord (wobei ich mich über meine Hayes-Bremse eigentlich nicht großartig beschweren kann).
 @cubike
Die Laufräder sind extrem schwer - habe dieselben. Eine direkte Empfehlung sollten dir da die Pros hier im Forum geben.
Glaube wiegen so 2,2 kg.
Von Carbon-Sattel würde ich die Finger lassen - ein wenig Polsterung schadet sicher nicht.

Die Bereifung würde ich umkehren: Nobby hinten, Hans Dampf (dieser Name - ein Traum) vorne. Da vorne mehr Grip wichtig ist und hinten weniger Rollwiderstand. Taugt eigentlich auch für Sommer so bei nem Tourenfully.
Als Alternative evtl: X-King hinten, Mountain-King vorne (jeweils 2.4)

Generell hast du dir mit dem AMS 130 auch kein Leichtbaugerät zugelegt, für sowas gibts eigentlich Hardtails und Marathon-Fullys (AMS 110 o.ä.).


----------



## basti313 (11. Februar 2013)

> Das erste Problem war mein Sunringle Freilauf...


Ja, das ist halt so...die Sunringles haben von der Breite und vom Gewicht her inzwischen einen brauchbaren Level, die Haltbarkeit ist aber im Nirgendwo. Was soll man auch von nem LRS für 80Euro erwarten?



> die defekte Haynes in Revision.


Noch so ein mehr als zweifelhaftes Bauteil...ist halt an nem Fully zu dem Preis dran. Ich musste auch schon mal das Rad einer Freundin mit der Bremse runter fahren nachdem sie fast komplett ausgefallen war...



> Schuld war ein Schrauben verlust.... und das "verrutschte Plättchen" am Tretlager.


Das man regelmäßig ALLE Schrauben kontrollieren muss steht allerdings sehr deutlich in der Bedienungsanleitung. Ich gehe mindestens alle 4 Wochen mit dem Inbusschlüssel ums Rad und prüfe alle Schrauben.
Es mag bei ner Kurbel noch günstig ausgehen wenn mal ne Schraube fehlt, aber am Hinterbau kostet dich eine verlorene Schraube gleich mal 100Euro, da du den kompletten Lagersatz kaufen musst.



> 1. Gleitlager am Dämpfer tauschen (z. B. Huber) = wenige EUR; keine Auswirkung auf das Gewicht, aber auf das Fahrverhalten


Ich habe mich für die neuen Fox Buchsen entschieden. Waren günstiger und sind im Grunde das Gleiche.



> 2. Carbon-Sattel = 100 EUR; - 200 Gramm gegenüber aktuellem Sattel


200g halte ich bei Beibehaltung eines Restkomforts für sehr optimistisch.



> 4. Reifen aktuell vorne Nobby, hinten Hans Dampf. Diese Kombination fährt sich im Gelände spitze. Im Sommer etwas Leichteres mit ähnlichem Fahrverhalten? Vorschläge?


Hans Dampf hat mehr Grip, also nach vorne. Nobby hinten ist ok falls es nicht der Performance Reifen ist.



> 5. Laufräder: Welche für wieviel? Effekt?


Das Pro hat die Sunringle? Die liegen in der Regel bei 2.1kg
Einen guten Radsatz mit 1.8kg bekommst du für 300Euro, einen mit 1.6kg für unter 500Euro. Das wäre sinnvolles Tuning.



> 6. Sonstiges?


Wenn die schwere gruppenlose Kurbel (Aufschrift Shimano) dran ist würde ich die fertig fahren und gegen eine SLX oder XT tauschen. 



> Als Alternative evtl: X-King hinten, Mountain-King vorne (jeweils 2.4)


Jo mei...groß ist der Unterschied nicht. Der Wechsel lohnt sich nur wenn die Reifen runter sind. Die Kombi bietet leicht weniger Grip, dafür wohl etwas weniger Rollwiderstand als die HD/NN Kombi.


----------



## cytrax (11. Februar 2013)

Tubeless bringt auch nochmal bissel was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubike (11. Februar 2013)

Danke schon mal für die Tipps!

Für den Sattel kann ich Carbon wärmstens empfehlen. Am 29er fahre ich den Selle San Marco Aspide Superleggera mit 103 Gramm. Der ist mir für's Cube aber zu teuer. Vom Sitzkomfort ist Carbon absolut super - wenn er passt.

Bei mir ist die gruppenlose Shimano-Kurbel dran. Die sieht nach 2.000 km aber noch sehr gut aus. Hält noch lange.

Hab nochmal nachgesehen. Als Laufräder habe ich die Alexrims ZX 24. Die dürften lt. einem anderen Thread bei 2160 Gramm liegen.

Hat schon mal jemand probiert, 650B-Räder einzubauen? Geht das?

Viele Grüße
cubike


----------



## Zentauri (15. Februar 2013)

bin mal gespannt was als nächste kommt... die haynes oder der sunringle freilauf? was meint ihr?


----------



## CelticTiger (15. Februar 2013)

Zentauri schrieb:


> bin mal gespannt was als nächste kommt... die haynes oder der sunringle freilauf? was meint ihr?



Was meinst Du? Welches Teil sich als erstes verabschiedet?


----------



## Zentauri (15. Februar 2013)

LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> @_Zentauri_
> Das ist natürlich scahde und sollte nicht sein.
> Aber du hast mit den Sunringles und der Hayes Stroker auch nicht gerade Sorglospakete an Bord (wobei ich mich über meine Hayes-Bremse eigentlich nicht großartig beschweren kann).
> 
> ...


----------



## CelticTiger (15. Februar 2013)

Wir können ja wirklich 'ne Wette abschließen. Wetteinsatz: Ein DT X1600 LRS. Wer steigt mit ein?


----------



## Zentauri (16. Februar 2013)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Was meinst Du? Welches Teil sich als erstes verabschiedet?



genau das meinte ich


----------



## CelticTiger (16. Februar 2013)

Ich denke, aufgrund der nicht gerade optimalen Resonanz hier im Forum (und bei zwei Düsseldorfer Fahrradhändlern bei mir um die Ecke) in Hinsicht auf die Sun-Freiläufe, tippe ich mal hierauf. 
Die Hayes Bremsen aus dem selben Hause sind jetzt vielleicht nicht so der Bringer, was Komfort und technische Raffinesse betrifft. In Sachen Zuverlässigkeit kann man sich mit ihnen aber gut arrangieren, wenn man nicht gerade eine Tranalp mit ihnen plant.


----------



## XUrban (19. Februar 2013)

XUrban schrieb:


> Fährt jemand von euch Platformpedalen? Falls ja, welche?
> Und... gibt es auch welche in orange (eloxiert)?




Danke für die Anregungen. Ich habe mich für die DMR Vault in Orange entschieden... endlich Farbe am Rad ^^

425 gr +/- 3 gemessen











Gruß


----------



## Freakky_Freddy (28. Februar 2013)

ich spiele grad mit dem Gedanken mir das AMS 39 pro zu kaufen, werd morgen bei nem CUbe handler vorbei schauen.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie kletterfreudig das Bike ist ?

Da ich auf nem kleinen Berg wohne und gerne auch ängere Touren fahre sollte bergauf shcon machabr sein


----------



## hiop (1. März 2013)

hallo,
ich weiß nicht ob das sone macke ist aber meine dämpferbuchsen sind jetzt schon zum 2. mal in einem halben jahr ausgeschlagen.
gibt es da irgend wie Härtere oder kann man da noch was anderes machen.

gruß hiop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (1. März 2013)

Je nach Belastung ist der Verschleiß recht hoch. Aufgerödelt (115kg) komme ich so an die max. Belastung des Bikes. Einen Wechsel alle 3 Monate hatte ich auch schon. 
Jetzt habe ich die eingebaut: http://huber-bushings.com/. 
Sprechen besser an und halten schon deutlich länger. Kann man auch hier nachlesen.


----------



## cytrax (1. März 2013)

Die Huber Buchsen hat fast jeder hier...ich auch


----------



## Snicktech (4. März 2013)

Guten Morgen 
Habe mal eine kleine frage welche Ventil art ist am Cube AMS 130 Pro (2012) verbaut will mir endlich mal eine Pumpe zulegen 

Bitte nicht schlagen für die frage. 
Fahre erst seit ende letzten jahres


----------



## Vincy (4. März 2013)

Für Reifen oder Gabel/Dämpfer? Brauchst da unterschiedliche Pumpen!
Bei Reifen ist oft Sclaverandventil, bei der Gabel/Dämpfer dagegen Schraderventil (Auto).
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fahrradventil
http://www.roseversand.de/produkte/zubehoer/pumpen/


----------



## Snicktech (4. März 2013)

hmm ja für den fahrradschlauch da gibt es ja unterschiedlich habe ich im Internet gesehen Autoventil Französisches ventiel und dunlop ventil.
Das Franzosen vetil fählt schonmal weg ist klar das sieht ja ein blinder mit dem krückstock.

aber danke schön mal für die Antwort


----------



## Snicktech (4. März 2013)

mir geht es ja hauptsächlich darum was ich mir für eine pumpe holen muss für den aufsatz


----------



## Snicktech (4. März 2013)

Es ist ein Schraderventil danke dir für die Hilfe hätte ich auch mal draufkommen können bei wiki zugucken


----------



## streckenjunkie (20. März 2013)

Ich vermute mal, dass das ein passender Thread ist für folgende Frage:

Wo kann ich Schrauben für die Gelenke meines Hinterbaus bestellen bzw. allgemein Ersatzteile?
Falls man dies auf der offiziellen Cube-Seite tun kann, wäre es möglich mir einen kurze Beschreibung zu geben wo der Shop zu finden ist?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Streckenjunkie


----------



## Vincy (20. März 2013)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k694/rahmen-zubehoer.html
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php/de/Lagersets-Teile/l-WG000898


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## streckenjunkie (21. März 2013)

Dankeschön, wusste nicht nach was ich genau suchen sollte.
So ein paar Schräubchen sind aber schon recht teuer oder machen die Kugellager den Preis?


----------



## papaa74 (28. März 2013)

Aber Vorsicht!
Das Set bei Bike-Discount passt nicht für das AMS 130 ab Bj. 2012!
Zumindest nicht die Dämpfer Montage Schrauben! 
Das ist in der Beschreibung etwas irreführend.

Ich habe Bike Discount drauf hingewiesen und die wollen jetzt das passende Set für das neue Modell mit aufnehmen.

Gruß Matze


----------



## CelticTiger (28. März 2013)

Welche weiteren Unterschiede weisen die AMS 130 Rahmen der Baujahre 2011 und 2012 eigentlich noch auf?


----------



## Vincy (28. März 2013)

Bei H&S sind die Angaben für die alte AMS Series (AMS100 bis AMS125), nicht für die neue Generation AMS110/130/150.


----------



## Lazywoerm (31. März 2013)

Ich bin diese Woche auf einem 2013er Cube  AMS 130 RACE probegesessen.
Die Grösse war 18".Wenn die Gabel auf 150mm gestellt  war konnte ich zwar vernünftig draufhocken aber habe das Oberrohr berührt ein wenig wenn ich normal drangestanden bin.

Als die Gabel auf 110 oder 130 mm war es von der Grösse eigentlich perfekt.
Macht dann das Rad überhaupt Sinn für mich und kann ich  die 150mm bei der Gabel nutzen oder sollt ich lieber gleich nach einem Bike schauen das *nur* 120mm vorne bietet?

Also kurz erklärt nochmal Gabel auf 110-130mm war die grösse ziemlich gut,auf 150mm war es eher zu gross.

Bike was für mich oder nein?
Oder kann man das so gar nicht beurteilen


----------



## cody13 (15. April 2013)

Hallo Leute, ich war jetzt mit meinem fast neuen 2012er AMS130 pro 2 Mal bei schlechtem Wetter auf Waldwegen unterwegs, vielleicht 40 km. Nun sieht die Federbeinumlenkung so aus wie auf dem Foto. Da war Dreck drauf den hab ich mit dem Gartenschlauch weggespült ohne scheuern oder ähnlichem. Der Dreck ging einfach durch den Wasserstrahl weg, da er noch nicht verkrustet war. Jetzt frag ich mich allerdings ist das normal, das der Lack da wie weggerubbelt ist??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XUrban (15. April 2013)

@cody. Naja, wenn man bedenkt das der Dreck dort raufgeschleudert wird, wie beim Sandstrahlen.

    @Lazy: 
Ob das Bike das Richtige für Dich ist...
1. Was / wo möchtest Du es nutzen/ fahren. Wie oft?
2. Wieviel Geld kannst/ willst Du ausgeben? Regelmäßige Wartung.
3. Wie groß bist Du? Wie schwer?
4. Bist Du schon Alternativen gefahren?
5. War die Gabel und der Dämpfer auf Dein Gewicht und Fahrstil Zug/ Druckstufe eingestellt? 
6. Sattelposition: Tour oder Bergab (max und min Wert)

Zur Gabel, laut Anleitung : 110mm Berg rauf
150mm Berg runter und 130mm Tour.

PS: Ich mag die Bremsen Magura MT2 (Montage, Einstellen, Service) und die SunRingle (Laut) Naben nicht.


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (15. April 2013)

Hmm, also ich fahre mein AMS Team schon die 2te Saison und da sieht die Strebe eindeutig nicht so aus 0.o
Bei mir zwar weiß, aber das ist ja egal, Lack ab is Lack ab ...

Die Begründung von XUrban hört sich zwar halbwegs plausibel an, aber ich find nicht normal und als normale Gebrauchsspur würde ich es auch nicht deklarieren... Probiers doch einfach mal, du scheinst ja noch Garantie zu haben, oda?


----------



## Zentauri (15. April 2013)

cody13 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ich war jetzt mit meinem fast neuen 2012er AMS130 pro 2 Mal bei schlechtem Wetter auf Waldwegen unterwegs, vielleicht 40 km. Nun sieht die Federbeinumlenkung so aus wie auf dem Foto. Da war Dreck drauf den hab ich mit dem Gartenschlauch weggespült ohne scheuern oder ähnlichem. Der Dreck ging einfach durch den Wasserstrahl weg, da er noch nicht verkrustet war. Jetzt frag ich mich allerdings ist das normal, das der Lack da wie weggerubbelt ist??


  Also mein 130er (2012) hat jetzt fast 5000km auf den Rädern, auch im Winter gefahren (Salz) ansonsten viel Waldautobahn mit Split und Trails! Bei mir is alles OKAY! Reifen hinten war erst der Stock Schwalbe Nobby und jetzt gerade nen Conti Rubber Queen 2.4 der ja gerne "Steine wirft" ich hab keine Lackbeschädigungen heute festgestellt bei der Reinigung. Bei dir schaut das so aus als ob da etwas wenig Farbe drauf war (Magerlackierung)


----------



## erT_ (15. April 2013)

Der Unterschied ist, dass das schwarze Modell eloxiertes Alu ist. Das Weiße ist m.E. Pulverbeschichtet (also lackiert). 
Das eloxierte Material ist somit nicht von einer zusätzlichen Lackschicht geschützt, sondern nur in seinen chemischen Eigenschaften der Oberfläche/Randschicht verändert und daher offensichtlicht empflindlicher gegen eine solche Sandbehandlung.
Ich habe auch den schwarzen Rahmen, werde demnächst mal säubern und nachsehen. Problem könnte werden, dass hochlegiertes (auf gute Festigkeitseigenschaften getrimmtes) Alu je nach Legierung nicht so sehr Korrosionresistent ist, wie es von gewöhnlichen Alulegierungen bekannt ist. Durch die fehlende Eloxatschicht ist es möglicherweise eben nicht mehr ausreichend geschützt. Wie sich das bei den Cuberahmen im Detail verhält


----------



## Zentauri (16. April 2013)

erT_ schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist, dass das schwarze Modell eloxiertes Alu ist. Das Weiße ist m.E. Pulverbeschichtet (also lackiert).
> Das eloxierte Material ist somit nicht von einer zusätzlichen Lackschicht geschützt, sondern nur in seinen chemischen Eigenschaften der Oberfläche/Randschicht verändert und daher offensichtlicht empflindlicher gegen eine solche Sandbehandlung.
> Ich habe auch den schwarzen Rahmen, werde demnächst mal säubern und nachsehen. Problem könnte werden, dass hochlegiertes (auf gute Festigkeitseigenschaften getrimmtes) Alu je nach Legierung nicht so sehr Korrosionresistent ist, wie es von gewöhnlichen Alulegierungen bekannt ist. Durch die fehlende Eloxatschicht ist es möglicherweise eben nicht mehr ausreichend geschützt. Wie sich das bei den Cuberahmen im Detail verhält


  Ich habs halt auch in schwarz.... und Pulverbeschichten ist net Lackiert sonder mit Kunsstoff überzogen.... glaube so kann man das nennen


----------



## erT_ (16. April 2013)

Ok das wusste ich nicht, dann scheint es kein generelles Problem zu sein.

Mit welchem Material nun beschichtet wird spielt ja in diesem Fall überhaupt keine Rolle. Ein Auftrag von Pulverlacken lässt sich in meinen Augen gut als Lackierung beschreiben, aber das soll jeder machen wie er will.
Nichtsdestotrotz müsste man auf das blanke Alu gut achtgeben. 
Bei einem neuen Rad ist das in meinen Augen jedenfalls ein Gewährleistungsfall.


----------



## XUrban (16. April 2013)

Pulverlack ... 

Besserwisser Mod an

Pulver und Lack sind zwei ganz grundverschiedene Oberflächenbeschichtungssysteme.

Besserwisser Mod aus

schmunzel


----------



## cody13 (16. April 2013)

Ich habe die Sache auch mal an Cube weitergegeben. Das MTB ist natürlich ein Gebrauchsgegenstand und Kratzer und Steinschlag normal bei dem Nutzungsgebiet (wobei mein Uralt-fast 20 Jahre altes- DiamondBack gar nix davon hat). Nur fiind ich es bei den paar Kilometern schon etwas krass vor allem wie es aussieht. Es sind ja keine Kratzer sondern die Farbe ist wie abgerubbelt.
Hält auf dem Alurahmen jegliche Metallfarbe?? Dann würd ich das ganze Stück vielleicht leicht anschleifen und damit versehen-zuätzlich noch so nen Klebefolienschutz drauf und gut. Ich denk jetzt eh schon drüber nach mir diese Schutzfolien zuzulegen.

Mal eine Frage war bei euch am Unterrohr auch schon eine Folie verklebt?? Da ist bei mir nämlich eine angebracht.


----------



## erT_ (16. April 2013)

XUrban schrieb:


> Pulverlack ...
> 
> Besserwisser Mod an
> 
> ...



Die Bezeichnung Pulverlack hab ich mir sicherlich nicht selbst ausgedacht...und dass sich die Verfahren unterscheiden streitet ja auch niemand ab.   
Aber darum geht es hier ja auch garnicht.
Ich würde einfach mal zum Händler fahren (oder Mail bei Versandhändler) und fragen, was er dazu meint. M.E. darf sowas nicht nach 40km auftreten. Was die Garantie betrifft zählt der Hinterbau zwar nicht zum Rahmen, sondern als Verschleißteil - von Verschleiß dürfte aber bei so kurzer Nutzungdauer beim vorgesehenen Zweck eigentlich nicht die Rede sein. Daher wär es (je nach Kaufdatum) eine Sache der Gewährleistung. Andernfalls hat er vllt einen Tipp wie du die Stelle am Besten schützen kannst. Für ähnliche Stellen wie Kettenstrebe oder Leitungen bietet sich Griffband oder alter Fahrradschlauch ja immer ganz gut an. Lackieren ginge sicherlich auch, ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass das dann häufiger fällig wäre.


----------



## CelticTiger (16. April 2013)

cody13 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ich war jetzt mit meinem fast neuen 2012er AMS130 pro 2 Mal bei schlechtem Wetter auf Waldwegen unterwegs, vielleicht 40 km. Nun sieht die Federbeinumlenkung so aus wie auf dem Foto. Da war Dreck drauf den hab ich mit dem Gartenschlauch weggespült ohne scheuern oder ähnlichem. Der Dreck ging einfach durch den Wasserstrahl weg, da er noch nicht verkrustet war. Jetzt frag ich mich allerdings ist das normal, das der Lack da wie weggerubbelt ist??




Habe es in den letzten gut 2 Jahren auf knapp 9000km gebracht. Fahre (fast) jeden Tag 12km (2x6km) über einen mit Dolomit ausgeschütteten Weg zur Arbeit. Dolomit ist auch ganz schön scharfkantig. 
Jedoch ist die Umlenkhebelstrebe bei mir immer noch tadellos, bis auf zwei kleine Macken. Daß an dieser Stelle viele erodierende Partikel aktiv sind, läßt sich an meinem Dashbord beobachten, welches viele Macken auf der Innenseite hat. Dabei benutze ich es nur recht selten, da ich eher ein "Trockenwetterbiker" bin. Also das Argument "Sandstrahlgebläse" halte ich in der Praxis zwar für hinreichend plausibel, jedoch sollte die Eloxalschicht diese Tortur anstandlos wegstecken.
Bei meinem Unterrohr war keine Schutzfolie befestigt. Es sieht aber immer noch sehr ordentlich aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cody13 (16. April 2013)

Ist die Folie dann wohl vom Händler verklebt worden. Wegen der Lacksache hab ich mal bei Cube angefragt. Letztlich will ichs einfach irgendwie (richtig) versiegeln und dann nen Schutzkleber drüber oder so ein Stück von nem Neopren-Kettenstrebenschutz. Am Ende ist es ja ein Outdoorgerät und da gibts nunmal Macken, nur hat ich später damit gerechnet. Und sonst macht das Teil ja echt Spass!


----------



## erT_ (16. April 2013)

Ich habe schon zweimal bei Cube angefragt. Einmal bekam ich garkeine Antwort, das andere Mal wurde ich an meinen Händler verwiesen.
Ich erwarte bei dir das gleiche, daher mein Rat direkt beim Händler zu klopfen. Aber vllt machen die es ja auch nach Lust und Laune mal so mal so...


----------



## Zentauri (16. April 2013)

cody13 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Sache auch mal an Cube weitergegeben. Das MTB ist natürlich ein Gebrauchsgegenstand und Kratzer und Steinschlag normal bei dem Nutzungsgebiet (wobei mein Uralt-fast 20 Jahre altes- DiamondBack gar nix davon hat). Nur fiind ich es bei den paar Kilometern schon etwas krass vor allem wie es aussieht. Es sind ja keine Kratzer sondern die Farbe ist wie abgerubbelt.
> Hält auf dem Alurahmen jegliche Metallfarbe?? Dann würd ich das ganze Stück vielleicht leicht anschleifen und damit versehen-zuätzlich noch so nen Klebefolienschutz drauf und gut. Ich denk jetzt eh schon drüber nach mir diese Schutzfolien zuzulegen.
> 
> Mal eine Frage war bei euch am Unterrohr auch schon eine Folie verklebt?? Da ist bei mir nämlich eine angebracht.




Jap die ist bei mir auch Serienmässig dran 

Nochmal zum Thema Lack und Pulver... meistens ist eine Pulverbeschichtung dickschichtiger und deshalb auch etwas zäher gegen Steinschläge. Aber so wie es bei dir aussieht is da schon von der Fabrik was dumm gelaufen.

MfG


----------



## Sveni112 (18. April 2013)

Sveni112 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich hab mal ne frage
> Ich möchte jetzt mal wissen, ob nur ich die Probleme mit meinem Cube AMS 130 Pro Modell 2011 habe oder ob das auch schon manch anderem passiert ist
> ...



Und meine Probleme ziehen sich weiter...
die Kurbel zum 2. mal abgebrochen 
Bremsen immernoch die probleme 
zwischendurch mal noch eben die Kette gerissen...
heute ist die Kasette von der Achse gebrochen und mich hats gelegt... 

ich hab keine lust mehr jetzt ist es fest NIE MEHR CUBE!!!

Jetziger Km stand 1890km...

Da hat mein Noname hardtail mehr ausgehalten als dieses Cube... man bezahlt da wohl eben doch nur für den Namen


----------



## CelticTiger (18. April 2013)

Sveni112 schrieb:


> Und meine Probleme ziehen sich weiter...
> die Kurbel zum 2. mal abgebrochen
> Bremsen immernoch die probleme
> zwischendurch mal noch eben die Kette gerissen...
> ...



Kurbel ABGEBROCHEN???   
Wie hast Du das denn (gleich zwei Mal) angestellt? Die XT Kurbeln sind doch (fast) unverwüstlich.


----------



## Sveni112 (18. April 2013)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Kurbel ABGEBROCHEN???
> Wie hast Du das denn (gleich zwei Mal) angestellt? Die XT Kurbeln sind doch (fast) unverwüstlich.



nicht den Kurbelarm zerbrochen hab ich weng falsch geschrieben  der Kurbelarm ist an der Stelle an der er aufs Bike geschraubt ist rausgebrochen. Da ist eine Formschlüssige Verbindung über eine Keilwellen verbindung auf die der Kurbelarm geklemmt wird. Den kurbelarm hab ich da schon 2x "runter getrampelt"


----------



## CelticTiger (18. April 2013)

Sveni112 schrieb:


> nicht den Kurbelarm zerbrochen hab ich weng falsch geschrieben  der Kurbelarm ist an der Stelle an der er aufs Bike geschraubt ist rausgebrochen. Da ist eine Formschlüssige Verbindung über eine Keilwellen verbindung auf die der Kurbelarm geklemmt wird. Den kurbelarm hab ich da schon 2x "runter getrampelt"



Ach soooo!  Aber dennoch: Die Achse, bzw. Welle, auf die die linke Kurbel aufgesetzt wird, ist doch bei XT kaltgeschmiedeter Qualitätsstahl. Wie bekommt Du es hin, daß so etwas bricht?


----------



## XUrban (18. April 2013)

1. Dein Unmut über Cube in allen Ehren, aber nur weil Du mit einem Rad Probleme hast gleich alle zu verteufeln??? Schublade...
2. Die Achse bricht nicht. Entweder verformt sich diese - oder aber was eher passiert dass das Innenlager zerstört wird. Bei der *Form*- und *kraftschlüssigen* Verbindung der Deore Kurbel + Achse kann, wenn die Klemmschrauben nicht richtig fest sind, auch eine Deore Kurbel von der Deore Achse abrutschen! (M552)
3. Wie alt war das Rad? Gewährleistung/ Garantie? Wann war die letzte Instandsetzung/ Wartung? Und hast Du selbige vom Händler durchführen lassen? Gewährleistung...

4. Was ist mit Deinem Freilauf/ Kasette jetzt los? Kasette von der Achse gebrochen??? 

Die Steckkasette sitzt auf dem Freilaufkörper welcher an der Nabe und nicht an der Achse befestigt ist. Zugegeben kaum ein Hersteller hält sich an das vorgeschriebe Drehmoment beim Anziehen der Kasette, aber das hat kaum was mit dem "brechen" des Freilaufkörpers zu tun - Sollte dies der Fall sein. Bilder? SunRingle Nabe hattest Du, oder? 

5. Kettenbruch: wie ist die Kette wo gebrochen? Haben sich die Glieder aufgebogen, weil die Kette z.B.: irgendwo hängen geblieben ist, oder ist ein Kettenglied gebrochen? Und welche Kette war montiert?

6. Bremse: 180mm Stroke Ryde von Hayes. DOT aufm Belag = quietschen! Wann wurde der letzte Service gemacht?

Fazit: Montagsrad. Es ist aber nichts was man nicht in den Griff bekommt.


----------



## CelticTiger (18. April 2013)

Ich habe mit meinem 2011er AMS 130 Race nur zwei Mal ernste Probleme gehabt. Letztes Jahr bemerkte ich einen Haarriß in der HR-Bremsaufnahme. Cube hat mir nach Reklamation bei Fahrrad.de, wo ich das Bike im Janur 2011 erworben habe, innerhalb einer(!) Woche einen komplett neuen Rahmen zugeschickt, obwohl es der Ausstausch der Sitzstrebe auch getan hätte.
Ebenfalls letztes Jahr bemerkte ich beim starken Beschleunigen ein Knacken im hinteren Bereich. Es stellte sich heraus, daß in der HR-Felge ein Haarriß vorlag. Ich habe das HR direkt zu DT-Swiss nach Schönaich an Herrn Wardt eingesandt. Ebenfalls nach nur einer Woche bekam ich ein nagelneues HR bestehend aus DT 340 Nabe, XR 400 Felge und DT Supercomp-Speichen samt einem Satz Felgenaufkleber mit der Cube OEM-Bezeichnung zugesandt.
Das war es dann aber auch schon mit den (echten) Problemen. Alle anderen Komponenten sind nach wie vor Original, machen seit nunmehr fast 2 1/2 Jahre keine Probleme und funktionieren zuverlässig wie am ersten Tag. Dabei habe ich mittlerweile fast 9000km runtergefahren.
Klar, daß bei starker Beanspuchung die Lager des Hinterbaus früher oder später anfangen, sich akustisch bemerkbar zu machen. Aber wenn man nicht unbedingt zwei linke Hände hat, sind diese Verschleißteile schnell gegen hochwertige FAG-Lager, die man für relativ kleines Geld im Netz oder beim FAG-Händler erhält, ausgetauscht.
Ich würde mir das 2011er Bike wieder kaufen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allerdings sind die Klagen über Cube in den letzten beiden Jahren nach Auskunft eines Düsseldorfer Cube-Händlers, der praktischerweise bei mir um die Ecke ist, mehr geworden. Um gegen die Direktversender halbwegs konkurenzfähig zu bleiben ohne die Händlermargen zu kürzen, muß im Detail gespart werden. Wurden z.B. in den 2011er AMS Modellen im Hinterbau noch Qualitätslager von Seiko-KOYO verbaut, sind es heute nur noch no Name Billigprodukte aus China. Und was bringt den Biker mehr in Rage, als ein knackender Hinterbau nach nur 2000km. Klar, daß hier der Unmut vorprogrammiert ist.
Gleichzeitig hat Cube die Preise für die aktuellen 2013 Modelle z.B. beim AMS 130/150 SL kräftig angehoben. Wenn dann Probleme mit einem knackenden Hinterbau auftauchen, ist der Kunde naturgemäß extremst verärgert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sveni112 (18. April 2013)

XUrban schrieb:


> 1. Dein Unmut über Cube in allen Ehren, aber nur weil Du mit einem Rad Probleme hast gleich alle zu verteufeln??? Schublade...
> 2. Die Achse bricht nicht. Entweder verformt sich diese - oder aber was eher passiert dass das Innenlager zerstört wird. Bei der *Form*- und *kraftschlüssigen* Verbindung der XT Kurbel + Achse kann, wenn die Klemmschrauben nicht richtig fest sind, auch eine XT Kurbel von der XT Achse abrutschen!
> 3. Wie alt war das Rad? Gewährleistung/ Garantie? Wann war die letzte Instandsetzung/ Wartung? Und hast Du selbige vom Händler durchführen lassen? Gewährleistung...
> 
> ...




Zu 1. will ich dich mal sehen ob du nach solchen Problemen wieder ein Cube kaufen würdest 

2. Die profile aus dem Kurbelarm und von der Achse waren ausgebrochen ! Die schrauben wurden vor JEDER tour nachgezogen

3. Das Rad ist jetzt 1,5 Jahre Alt, seit ich das Bike hab wurden selbst lediglich die Reifen und Schläuche gewechselt und ein anderer Vorbau angebracht. Das Bike war zuletzt vor 4 Wochen beim Dealer 

4. Ja Sunringel Nabe hab ich. Bilder kommen wenn dann morgen wenn ich beim Dealer war. Die Kasette lässt sich aber in beide Richtungen wie im Freilauf druchdrehen. Was darauf schließen lässt, dass irgendwas Gebrochen/ Kaputt ist

5. Bei der Kette hat es ein Glied zerlegt bzw. aufgebrochen. Das ganze war ziemlich ärgerlich... Da war ich auf einem MTB rennen und war gerade in der Bergauffahrt. Es wurde nicht Geschalten, da ich die Strecke kannte und vorher runtergeschalten habe. Die Kette war nirgends hängengeblieben. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht war es damals noch die Standart kette Shimano HG-X









Ich werd morgen mal zu meinem Händler gehen mal schauen was der so erzählt... nur langsam bin ich es leid alle 2-3 Wochen zum Händler zu fahren weil irgendwas kaputt ist...


----------



## XUrban (18. April 2013)

Genervt wäre ich auch, wenn ich soviel Ärger hätte. Da ist auch ruhig ein kleines "Geschenk" + Jahresinspektion als Wiedergutmachung drin!!!  Das die Werkstatt so'n Rad in den Verkauf lässt...

1. Denke schon, wenn ich die Funktionen von dem Modell haben will.

2. Achso. Du hast Deine Wellenachse rundgemacht  Dann hat das Material der Belastung wohl nicht standgehalten. Das ist dann aber Shimano und nicht Cube.

3. Super. Der Schadensverlauf ist beim Händler dokumentiert. 2 Jahre Herstellergarantie und bei Reparaturen läuft die Gewährleistung wieder von vorne (auf das jeweilige Teil) 6 Monate (Beweislastumkehr). Teiletausch = Herstellergarantie.

4. Freilauf tauschen. ggf. komplette HR Nabe + Freilaufkörper tauschen. Material vs. Belastung. (Bin ich froh das ich XT fahre  ) Sun ist mir auch viel zu laut! Sun und nicht Cube.

5. Kette: sieht nach einem nicht sauber verpressten Nietstift aus. 
(Ein bekannter ist mit einem neuen Rad aus'm Laden raus. Auf dem Weg nach Hause ist die Kette am Umwerfer hängen geblieben. Kette sah genauso aus. Kette vom Händler anstandslos getauscht! Verdacht auf Nietstiftfehler) Shimano und nicht Cube.

Bremsen: Hey, das sind Hayes und keine Formula von 2011 und selbst die bekommt man Schleiffrei. Bremssattel auf Undichtigkeit prüfen, Kolben gängig machen, DOT 5.1 Wechsel, und anständig entlüften!!!! Bremsscheiben zentrieren/ schleiffrei ausrichten und einbremsen. Schrauben kontrollieren sollte einen Selbstverständlichkeit bei den arbeiten an der Bremse sein. Hayes und nicht Cube.

Siehe Werkstatt 

Leihrad während der Instandsetzung!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wünsch Dir Glück!


----------



## erT_ (19. April 2013)

Ich sehe das genauso. Deine Fehler haben eigentlich nicht wirklich was mit Cube zu tun. Die verbauen ja auch nur die Anbauteile der Fremdhersteller. Wenn dann gleich 3 oder mehr fehlerhafte dabei sind, dann ist es ein klassisches Montagsrad.

Ich hatte auch schon einige Probleme mit meinem Cube. Es finge an mit knarzendem Hauptlager. Im Nachhinein stellte sich raus, dass der Händler daraufhin den Bolzen von nur einer Seite gelöst hat. Daraufhin hat dieser sich irgendwann verabschiedet. Im Anschluss ist die Kettensrebe zweimal nahe der Schweißnaht gerissen, was eindeutig auf einen Fertigungsfehler zurückzuführen ist. Im Anschluss hatte ich dann Probleme mit dem Dämpfer, bzw. dessen Aufhängung. Knacken, Spiel und schlechtes ansprechverhalten wurden mir mit einem 'völlig normalen Losbrechmoment' erklärt. Nebenher war eine XT Nabe schon nach etwa 1000 km im Eimer, weil sie nicht richtig eingestellt war und ich leider nicht rechtzeitig einen Blick drauf geworfen habe.
Nachdem das Rad insgesamt über 2 Monate in Reparatur war ist mittlerweile soweit alles in Ordnung. 
Fazit des Ganzen ist, dass ich mit der Strebe zwar zweimal in die ******* gegriffen habe, was eigentlich SO garnicht passieren darf. Im Endeffekt geht aber alles andere auf die Kappe des Händlers. Das Rad wurde vorm Verkauf einfach nicht anständig geprüft. Von Cube habe ich eine neue Strebe, im Anschluss einen komplett neuen Rahmen bekommen. Wenn dazu aber laufend Kleinigkeiten kommen und der Händler sein Bestes gibt, alles noch etwas zu verzögern und zudem Absprachen nicht einhält und sich auch noch mit unsinnigen Erklärungen aus der Haftung ziehen will, dann lautet das Ergebnis erstmal: Scheiß Rad, scheiß Cube. Denkt man aber im Nachhinein mit ein bisschen Nachsicht darüber nach, dann sieht es häufig ganz anders aus.
Insgesamt kann ich mittlerweile zufrieden sein.

Ich traue in den wichtigen Dingen mittlerweile nur noch meinem eigenen Schraubenschlüssel. Die Händler, bzw. deren Werkstätten verzapfen teilweise so viel Mist, wie ich mir niemals hätte erträumen können. Da bin ich froh, dass ich selbst ein wenig Hintergrundwissen habe. 
Und da soll sich noch wer wundern, dass die Kunden mittlerweile zunehmend auf den Vorort-Service verzichten und zum Versender flüchten um sich den Aufschlag für 'persönliche Kundenbetreuung' zu sparen.


----------



## Uni560 (19. April 2013)

Ganz genau so seh ich das auch.
Du hättest auch genauso gut bei einem Specialized oder Trek solche Probleme mit den Anbauteilen haben können. 

Solange der Rahmen nicht zerbröselt, wie z.B. bei Canyon die Sitzstreben, dann hat Cube damit gar nicht viel zu tun. Soweit ich weiss, bitte berichtigt mich, wenn ich total falsch liege, dann ist der Händler, der dir das Bike verkauft dazu angehalten das Cube Bike komplett nochmals zu revidieren und wenn notwendig, dann sowas wie Locktite auf die Schrauben aufzutragen. Da hätte ich wohl mal direkt mit dem Händler geschimpft, was der da veranstaltet hat. Wahrscheinlich ausgepackt zusammengeschraubt was fehlte und zum Verkauf aufgestellt.


----------



## CelticTiger (19. April 2013)

Solche Defekte, kÃ¶nnen natÃ¼rlich immer auftreten, selbst bei â¬ 8000.- Bikes. Wenn man dann einen seriÃ¶sen HÃ¤ndler hat, ist dies alles kein Problem.
Was mich aber richtig auf 180 bringt, sind HÃ¤ndler, die ihren Kunden, der gerade â¬ 2000 - 3000.- fÃ¼r ein neues Bike hingelegt hat, nach Strich und Faden verarschen. Beispiele, wie erT sie in Zusammenhang mit der defekten DÃ¤mpferaufhÃ¤ngung geschildert haben, sprechen in Hinsicht des KundenverstÃ¤ndniss der betroffenen HÃ¤ndler ein ganz deutliche Sprache. Wer solch ein mieses und schmieriges  HÃ¤nldergebaren erlebt hat, wird sich das nÃ¤chste Bike mÃ¶glicherweise im Internet bei einem Direktversender bestellen.  Wenn in diesem Beispiel Cube solche HÃ¤ndler nach Kundenbeschwerden nicht sanktioniert, wird sich der Fachhandel seine Grab immer tiefer schaufeln.
Wie ich bereits in meinem letzten Post anmerkte, habe ich durch Direktreklamationen  bei den jeweiligen Komponentenherstellern die besten und kulantesten Ergebnisse erzielt. Alleine die positiven Erfahrungen mit Fox und DT Swiss hierbei werden mich immer dazu veranlassen, vorrangig diese Produkte zu erwerben.
MerkwÃ¼rdigerweise neigen die Deutschen dennoch ganz besonders zu der vielzitierten "Geiz-ist-geil-MentalitÃ¤t". Damit haben Komponentenhersteller, die zwar etwas teurer sind, dafÃ¼r aber einen solides und kulantes Verhalten gegenÃ¼ber der Kunden an den Tag legen, leider ganz schlechte Karten.


----------



## Ultimo77 (19. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich heiße Timo und habe mich fast dazu durchgerungen ein Cube AMS 130 Race zu kaufen. Aktuell stellt sich mir noch die Frage, ob ich noch probiere ein 2012 Modell zu bekommen oder ob ich ein 2013 Modell kaufe. Der Vorteil des 2012 Modells sind sicherlich die besseren Komponenten. Auf der anderen Seite hat das 2013 die neuen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten an der Gabel.

Was würdet Ihr machen? Ich bin auf dem Gebiet absoluter Laie. Wie ist der Unterschied zwischen der Formula und der Magura Bremse.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar Ratschläge geben.

Vielen Dank !!!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XUrban (19. April 2013)

Hallo Timo

Wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast dann 2012. (Ich habe mir dieses Jahr ein neues AMS 130 SLT von 2012 geholt.) Das Fahrwerk hat mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten als nur dieses CTD. Technisch ist es ein Rückschritt, aber für die meisten Nutzer reichen die Verstellmöglichkeiten. 3 Positionen sind halt einfacher 
 Zu den Bremsen: Bei Formula musst Du einmal im Jahr das DOT tauschen und sind nicht ganz einfach Schleiffrei einzustellen. Dafür hast Du dann aber sehr gute Bremsen. Der Magura reichen alle zwei Jahre neues Mineralöl. Sind leichter einzustellen haben aber nicht die Performance. (Ich würde Formula immer der Magura vorziehen. Erst recht wenn es die MT 2 ist!!!)

Was, Wo und Wieviel möchtest Du denn fahren?

CU


----------



## Ultimo77 (19. April 2013)

Hauptsächlich möchte ich Waldwege und einige Trails im Wald fahren. Später wenn die Kondition ausreichend ist, würde ich das Fahrrad auch gerne mit in die Alpen nehmen.

Aktuell fahre ich ein Cube Tonopah. Das ist mir für unebenen Waldwege zu schade.

Ich möchte schon so 2 mal die Woche nach Feierabend und natürlich am Wochenende fahren.


----------



## Cubeamsrider (20. April 2013)

Wenn du das 2012er Modell noch bekommst und zudem viel gÃ¼nstiger, dann nimm das. Die Bremse kannst dann immer noch austauschen. 
Eine Shimano SLX Bremse kostet ca 130â¬ (+ Bremsscheiben). Die XT ca 180â¬.


----------



## CelticTiger (20. April 2013)

Ultimo77 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich heiße Timo und habe mich fast dazu durchgerungen ein Cube AMS 130 Race zu kaufen. Aktuell stellt sich mir noch die Frage, ob ich noch probiere ein 2012 Modell zu bekommen oder ob ich ein 2013 Modell kaufe. Der Vorteil des 2012 Modells sind sicherlich die besseren Komponenten. Auf der anderen Seite hat das 2013 die neuen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten an der Gabel.
> 
> ...



Noch besser wäre das 2011er AMS 130 Race. Das Suchen würde mit durchgängiger XT-Ausstattung, relativ  leichten DT Swiss LR, Fox Factory Elementen (mit der alten Kashima-Beschichtung, die nicht gleich wie eine 24 Karat Rolex wirkt  ) und 12,2kg Gesamtgewicht belohnt werden.


----------



## XUrban (20. April 2013)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Noch besser wäre das 2011er AMS 130 Race. Das Suchen würde mit durchgängiger XT-Ausstattung, relativ  leichten DT Swiss LR, Fox Factory Elementen (ohne dem neuen Kashima) und 12,2kg Gesamtgewicht belohnt werden.



2012 SLT wiegt auch 12,2 kg


----------



## Ultimo77 (20. April 2013)

Ein 2011 Modell wird wohl sehr schwierig zu bekommen sein. Aber ein 2012 Modell ist da noch einfacher zu finden. Werde mich mal auf die Suche nach einem machen.

Vielen Dank für eure Beiträge

Gruß
Timo


----------



## plastefuchs (22. April 2013)

Besitze ein Cube Ams 130 pro von 2011. war damit glaube mehr beim Händler als auf der Piste. Gabel 2 mal defekt, permanent knarzendes Kurbellager, abgefallene Kurbel, abgefallener SLX Schalthebel für vorn. Aber der Kracher ist, dass ich einen Riss in der Hinterradschwinge nach 4 Monaten hatte ( davon war es aber.auch oft beim Händler wegen diverser Probleme ) Aus Gründen einer nicht lieferbaren Schwinge in weiß, bekam ich dann im Februar diesen Jahres einen Tauschrahmen vom ams 130 sl 2013 in schwarz weiß. geiles teil. nach 8 Wochen ist am hinterbau schon das alu zu sehen und die Naht an exakt der gleichen Stelle wieder gerissen. ist das Qualität ? Mein 18 Jahre altes Einkaufsrad aus Stahl mit 17 kg von Neckermann für 440 DM ist immer noch intakt. und ein cube für 3400 DM is nach kurzer Zeit kaputt ? Nie wieder Cube. mein kumpel hat sein.canyon schon die krassesten pisten runtergeprügelt. da is nix dran. kennt jemand das prblem mit den ams gurken ?


----------



## erT_ (22. April 2013)

plastefuchs schrieb:


> kennt jemand das prblem mit den ams gurken ?



Wenn du oben gelesen hättest, dann wüsstest du, dass ich das Problem ganz gut kenne 
Bei mir lief es nahezu genau so ab. Riss in der weißen Schwinge -> Tausch.
Erneuter Riss an gleicher Stelle -> Austauschrahmen in schwarz. Bisher ist aber alles in Ordnung und ich bin sehr zufrieden.
Aufgrund der Relevanz des Bauteils will ich bis heute nicht einsehen, dass solche Fehler mehr als nur Ausnahmen sind. Das ließe sich einfach nicht verantworten. 
Es liegt nah zu denken, dass ein Behandlungsfehler in einer Charge vorlag.
Ich habe auch die Theorie, dass mein Problem mit dem Dämpfer da mit eingespielt haben könnte. Gibt es Spiel in der Lagerung können dadurch schnell mal deutlich höhere Belastungen auf den Rahmen übertragen werden. Ich konnte es ja selbst im Rücken merken, dass bei ruppigem Lastwechsel des Dämpfers Schläge durchkamen. Trotzdem darf davon natürlich normalerweise nicht der Rahmen nach so kurzer Zeit anreißen, schließlich muss das Rad auch mal Durchschläge verkraften. Vielleicht macht es aber das Gesamtpaket aus unzulässigen Kraftspitzen bei hoher Frequenz (wie es auf Kopfsteinpflaster, Wald oder sonstwo nunmal häufig vorkommt) und dazu eine kleine Nachlässigkeit in der Wärmenehandlung der Schwinge.
Wie dem auch sei, ich hab das zweimal mitgemacht (ohne das der Dämpfer in diesem Zeitraum auch nur einmal Durchschlug) und seitdem ist alles in Ordnung. Kommt es nochmal vor, verabschiede ich mich von Cube.

Den Vergleich zu einem schweren Stahlrahmen eines Hardtails finde ich dagegen absolut unangebracht. Nicht umsonst gilt die Schwinge eines Fullys als Verschleißteil. Auch ein Canyon wird bei wirklich sachgemäßem und damit etwas ruppigem Gebrauch nach tausenden Kilometern irgendwann nachgeben. Aber eben auch erst dann.


----------



## Cubeamsrider (22. April 2013)

plastefuchs schrieb:


> mein kumpel hat sein.canyon schon die krassesten pisten runtergeprügelt. da is nix dran. kennt jemand das prblem mit den ams gurken ?


 
Leider gibt es bei Canyon solche Probleme auch (gerissene Sitzstrebe bei der Nerve series, Dämpferaufhängung beim Strive, etc).


----------



## Uni560 (22. April 2013)

Nach euren Erfahrungen fahre ich mit meinem Cube AMS 130 wohl besser keinen Meter mehr 

Ich wünsch euch viel spaß beim Geld ausgeben für ein neues Bike.
Vielleicht ein Canyon? Die haben auch gar keine Probleme mit Hinterbauten. Mag wohl daran liegen, dass sie sogar NOCH günstiger sind.

Ich glaube ich mach was falsch bei meinem Cube. Ich bekomms nicht zum auseinanderbrechen mit meinen 115Kg. Kann mir einer helfen und sagen was ich falsch mache?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erT_ (22. April 2013)

Nu bleib mal sachlich. Die Risse sind Tatsache und sicherlich kein Pappenstiel. Dass das nicht die Regel ist habe auch ich versucht zu erklären. Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass man die durchaus ernsten Probleme anderer hier einmal durch den Dreck ziehen muss


----------



## Uni560 (22. April 2013)

Ich sage dir du wirst wohl kaum einen Hersteller finden der keine Rahmenprobleme hat (z.b. trek scratch, ghost downhiller). Es ist immer Glück dabei, ob man Probleme hat oder nicht. Hat man ein Problem wickelt man es mit seinem Verkäufer, welchen man sich am besten nicht nur nach dem möglichst niedrigsten preis ausgesucht hat, ab (Geiz ist nicht geil).

Hier hat so weit ich das sehen kann jeder ohne weiteren Aufpreis einen sogar neueren  Ersatzrahmen erhalten. Wo ist jetzt also euer Problem mit Cube?


----------



## plastefuchs (22. April 2013)

...der Vergleich mit Canyon und dem alten Hardtail war wohl unangebracht. Tut mit leid, dass ich gerade diese Beispiel im Kopf hatte. Vergesst diesen Vergleich einfach. Ich wollte einfach nur wissen, ob ich mit diesem Problem alleine bin. Ich fahre mit dem Bike keine krassen Downhills, eher lange Strecken. Die Federung und Geo dieses Bikes ist trotzdem geil und ich liebe dieses Rad. Wenn nur diese Probleme nicht waeren. Sollte dieser Fehler bei der naechsten Reparatur behoben sein ist doch alles super. Nur Cube tut am Telefon so, als waere das was Neues ?! Egal, ich will es def. weiterfahren.


----------



## akisu (22. April 2013)

aber was erwartest du? das nun alle die keine probleme haben sich hier verewigen damit du ein ruhiges gewissen hast?

ach ja ich hab kein ams 130. also kann ich dich nicht beruhigen. aber meinem ams 150 geht es gut


----------



## plastefuchs (22. April 2013)

...bekommt man hier auchmal eine normale Antwort ?


----------



## basti313 (22. April 2013)

plastefuchs schrieb:


> kennt jemand das prblem mit den ams gurken ?


Nein. Wir haben zwei AMS ohne irgendwelche Probleme. Ich hoffe die Antwort ist normal genug.


----------



## Uni560 (22. April 2013)

Ich habe ein sehr gut funktionierendes AMS 130 welches ich auch für Sprünge bis zu 50cm Höhe benutze und auch keine Probleme mit dem Rahmen. Habe auch nicht die hier schon mal gezeigten lackabschürfungen am hinterbau durch Steinchen.


----------



## plastefuchs (22. April 2013)

Es ist zum Tausch der Schwinge beim Haendler. Wird schon werden.


----------



## krusty78 (23. April 2013)

Hallo erstmal an alle AMS 130ler 

fahr seit ein bar wochen das AMS 130 Race  2013

jetzt hab ich eine blöde Frage ;/

habt ihr auch links und rechts verschieden große Abstände von Dämpferschwinge zum Sitzrohr !? links ca. 1,5 und rechts ca. 3mm




Irgendwie ist mir das erst gestern aufgefallen und kommt mir seltsam vor
bzw. sollte dies doch normal mittig sein oder !?

besten dank
lg.
Krusty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti313 (23. April 2013)

Prüfe mal ob am Umlenkhebel überall gleich viele und gleich hohe Beilagscheiben verbaut sind. Am einfachsten ist es wenn du den Hebel hinten und unten löst und am Dämpfer montiert lässt. Die Schwinge hinten kann nicht runter fallen, die liegt auf dem Tretlager auf und die heikle Dämpferschraube musst nicht anfassen.
Danach alle Schrauben mit Loctide einkleben, dann verlierst die nicht.


----------



## krusty78 (23. April 2013)

ich glaub ich brauch hier nix prüfen
den die Buchse am Sitzrohr wo der Dämpfer befestiegt ist hat rechts mehr und links weniger  



mich würd jetzt interessieren ob das normal ist oder ob hier ein produktionsfehler vorliegen könnte!? 


danke


----------



## erT_ (23. April 2013)

Ich hatte anfangs das gleiche Problem.
Nachdem das Rad bei der Erstinspektion war, war alles in Ordnung. 
Im Nachhinein kann ich nicht sagen woran es genau lag, aber im Zweifel würde ich einfach mal auseinandernehmen und neu einbauen.


----------



## XUrban (23. April 2013)

Ab zum freundlichen und Fragen  Die Schwinge muss mittig sein +/- Toleranzbereich.


----------



## CelticTiger (23. April 2013)

Bei mir war der Umlenkhebel an Original- als an Austauschrahmen ebenfalls nicht exakt symmetrisch eingebaut. Ich schaue mir die Lager etwa alle 3000km genau an. Einen hierdurch bedingten Verschleiß konnte ich (bisher) nicht feststellen.


----------



## krusty78 (24. April 2013)

Ok alles klar,
dann werden wir mal beschwerde einreichen 

somit sollten sich auch die seltsamen geräusche die ich immer wieder mal höre
im gesperrten modus erklären.
Dürfte an der spannung liegen was meiner Kenntniss nach auftritt wenn etwas nicht mittig ist was eigentlich mittig sein soll 

thanks
krusty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erT_ (24. April 2013)

Verrätst du uns, was für seltsame Geräusche dort auftreten?


----------



## krusty78 (24. April 2013)

schnell mal zu meinem Händler gefahren und das bike vorgeführt 

auch der Händler weis bis dato keinen Fall wo dies schon so vorgekommen ist
sitzrohr kpl. ausser mitte und es gibt so wie es aussieht auch keine möglichkeit das so einzustellen.... somit wirds einen neuen Rahmen in Garantie geben

Zur Beschreibung der Geräusche
hm ... schwierig .... eher dumpfes knacken, und teilweise rasseln
wobei ja Geräusche bei Fullys ja so eine Sache ist  

jetzt lass ich mich mal überraschen was Cube dazu sagt

lg.


----------



## ben_kenobi (26. April 2013)

Hallo,

ich würden gerne den Sunringle Radium LRS ersetzen.
Hat jemand beim 130 Race schon mal den LRS getauscht und wenn ja  gegen welchen?
Bin für Ideen und Inspiration sehr erfreut.

Denke entweder an einen System, aber noch lieber eigtl. an einen Custom LRS mit HopePro2 Naben


Danke und Grüße
Ben


----------



## Ultimo77 (26. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss nochmal eine Frage stellen.

Gibt es zwischen dem 2012 und dem 2013 Modell einen Unterschied in der Radbefestigung? 
Ich meine mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass das 2012 Modell Steckachse hat und das 2013 Modell Schnellspanner hat. Im Internet konnte ich nichts weiter finden. Ich bin der Meinung, dass beide Modelle Schnellspanner haben.

Kann das jemand bestätigen?

Viele Grüße
Timo


----------



## Cubeamsrider (26. April 2013)

Kommt da auf das jeweilige Modell an. Es gibt da 130 SL, Race und Pro. 
http://www.cube.eu/full/allmountain/ams-130-race/
http://www.cube.eu/full/allmountain/ams-130-pro/
http://www.cube.eu/full/allmountain/ams-130-sl/


----------



## XUrban (26. April 2013)

Cubeamsrider schrieb:


> Kommt da auf das jeweilige Modell an. Es gibt da 130 SL, Race und Pro.
> http://www.cube.eu/full/allmountain/ams-130-race/
> http://www.cube.eu/full/allmountain/ams-130-pro/
> http://www.cube.eu/full/allmountain/ams-130-sl/



2012 SLT hat keine Spanner


----------



## Ultimo77 (27. April 2013)

Es geht mir um das Race.

Sorry, hätte ich auch dazu schreiben können 

War ja schon ein bisschen später gestern


----------



## XUrban (27. April 2013)

2012 Race hat Schnellspanner


----------



## Ultimo77 (27. April 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Info. Werde jetzt ein 2013er nehmen und noch ein paar Dinge umrüsten lassen. 
Diese Reifen mit der grauen Schrift gefallen mir auch überhaupt nicht. Finde es viel schöner, wenn diese weiß ist. Das muss auch auf jedenfall gewechselt werden. Und die SLX Kurbel werde ich gegen eine schwarze XT Kurbel tauschen. Die SLX gefällt mir von der Optik garnicht. Später werde ich die Magura Bremse durch XT ersetzen.

Viele Grüße
Timo


----------



## XUrban (27. April 2013)

Unter uns...

Nimm lieber erst die XT Bremse und dann die Kurbel.
Die XT Bremse ist um Welten besser als die Magura. (Spaßfaktor!!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (27. April 2013)

Ultimo77 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Info. Werde jetzt ein 2013er nehmen und noch ein paar Dinge umrüsten lassen.
> Diese Reifen mit der grauen Schrift gefallen mir auch überhaupt nicht.  Finde es viel schöner, wenn diese weiß ist. Das muss auch auf jedenfall  gewechselt werden. Und die SLX Kurbel werde ich gegen eine schwarze XT  Kurbel tauschen. Die SLX gefällt mir von der Optik garnicht. Später  werde ich die Magura Bremse durch XT ersetzen.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Timo



Das Auge fährt ja bekanntlich mit, aber gleich nach  dem Neukauf die SLX-Kurbel gegen eine XT umtauschen? Ich weiß nicht!  Die  beiden Kurbeln tun sich qualitätsmäßig absolut nichts und wiegen fast das gleiche.
Stecke die Euros für die Kurbel besser in einen hochwertigeren und leichteren Laufradsatz. Die Kurbel kannst Du ja später immer noch austauschen. In zwei Jahren bringt Shimano mit Sicherheit wieder eine technisch grundüberholte XT Kurbelgarnitur heraus. Dann macht die Aktualisierung zumindest mehr Sinn als heute.


----------



## Ultimo77 (28. April 2013)

Ihr habt ja recht. 
Aber vielleicht lass ich auch gleich alles ändern.
Ist ja Verhandlungssache


----------



## erT_ (29. April 2013)

edit: erledigt


----------



## Ultimo77 (3. Mai 2013)

mein vorbestelltes Cube AMS Race 2013 in 20 Zoll ist beim Händler eingetroffen und ich konnte es heute probefahren. 

Das hat so einen Spaß gemacht, dass ich nicht widerstehen konnte und es gleich gekauft habe. 

Die ersten 25 km Straße habe ich hinter mir, um erstmal alles einzufahren und zu gucken, ob alles läuft. Und was soll ich sagen, es läuft alles wunderbar. Die Bremse wird wohl noch einer XT weichen müssen. Werde sie aber erstmal im Gelände ausprobieren.

Anbei mal ein Bild.

Viele Grüße
Timo

PS: Sorry für die schlechte Bildqualität


----------



## CelticTiger (4. Mai 2013)

Ultimo77 schrieb:


> mein vorbestelltes Cube AMS Race 2013 in 20 Zoll ist beim Händler eingetroffen und ich konnte es heute probefahren.
> 
> Das hat so einen Spaß gemacht, dass ich nicht widerstehen konnte und es gleich gekauft habe.
> 
> ...



Viel Spaß damit und allzeit gute Fahrt!


----------



## Renos87 (7. Mai 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hätte mal eine Frage:

Hat jemand mal die Chance gehabt die Huber-Bushings mit der "neuen" Lösung von Cube zu vergleichen? Merkt man einen Unterschied? 

Grüße!


----------



## Jumo (8. Mai 2013)

Moin,
kann ich auf das AMS 130 Race auch statt 2.25er Reifen 2,35er machen? oder haut das nicht mehr hin mit dem Platz?

Bräuchte eine schnelle Antwort, da ich mich zwischen 2 Bikes entscheiden muss.


Guß


----------



## Holzmtb (8. Mai 2013)

Habe auf meinem AMS 130sl einen 2.40er Mountain King drauf. Ohne Probleme.


----------



## cytrax (8. Mai 2013)

Der 2,4"er MK2 hat sogar in meinem AMS 125 noch locker platz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XUrban (9. Mai 2013)

Naja... das ist aber auch vom Profil abhängig, ob der Reifen reinpasst.


----------



## cytrax (9. Mai 2013)




----------



## Trust2k (9. Mai 2013)

Hab einen 2.4er Michelin Wild Rock'r reinforced auf meinem AMS, ohne Probs


----------



## XUrban (9. Mai 2013)

cytrax schrieb:


>



Reifenbreite gut und schön, aber wo der Nobby Nic schon nicht mehr passt (Seitenstollen) hat der Table Top noch Luft.


----------



## cytrax (9. Mai 2013)

Was willst uns jetzt damit sagen? Deswegen schreiben wir ja alle den Namen der Reifen dazu  Und falls du die Reifenbreiten - Datenbank noch nicht kennst wo man nachschauen kann wie breit ein Reifen baut dann mach dich hier mal schlau http://www.reifenbreiten-datenbank.de/ 

Dort findest du alle Maße.


----------



## XUrban (9. Mai 2013)

Danke für den Link. Die DB kannte ich noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (9. Mai 2013)

Jumo schrieb:


> Moin,
> kann ich auf das AMS 130 Race auch statt 2.25er Reifen 2,35er machen? oder haut das nicht mehr hin mit dem Platz?
> 
> Bräuchte eine schnelle Antwort, da ich mich zwischen 2 Bikes entscheiden muss.
> ...



Ich habe auch 2.4er (Racing Ralphs) drauf. Keine Probleme! 
Ist sogar noch jede Menge Luft zur Umlekhebelquerstrebe. 
Lediglich vorne bei der 2011er Talas (150/32) sind 2.4er das Maximum, wenn noch eine ordentliche Packung Matsch dazwischen passen soll.


----------



## Zentauri (9. Mai 2013)

Hab hinten nen Conti Rubber Queen 2.4 drauf, geht sehr gut!


----------



## DerLichtsammler (10. Mai 2013)

ben_kenobi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würden gerne den Sunringle Radium LRS ersetzen.
> Hat jemand beim 130 Race schon mal den LRS getauscht und wenn ja  gegen welchen?
> ...




Ich hole das Thema noch mal hoch.
Auch ich möchte den LRS wechseln.
Bei meinem Sunringle-Satz haben sich nach 8 Monaten die Lager verabschiedet - das mittlere am Freilauf hat sich komplett zerlegt ..
Fazit: So richtig zuverlässig scheint der LRS nicht zu sein.

Mein Fahrprofil:
Touren zwischen 30-60km mit 500-1300Hm. ca. 2x pro Woche
Ziel dabei sind immer interessante Trails.

Als Laie fehlt mir der aktuell der Markt-Überblick.

Ich habe hier aus dem Forum Infos zusammengetragen und bin bei diesem Satz gelandet:
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...s-Stans-Flow-EX-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz-.html

Der ist mit ca. 400 Euro "bezahlbar" und bietet noch eine breitere Felge.

Nebenbei bin ich auf die Syntace W35 oder W30? aufmerksam geworden.
Die kosten fast 1000 Euro und sind schlecht lieferbar.

Welchen LRS könnt ihr empfehlen?
Auf lange Sicht liebäugle ich mit einem Liteville 301 -> das wird aber noch min. ein Jahr dauern. 
So gesehen soll der LRS die Startinvestition dafür sein ... 

Vielen Dank!
Matthias


----------



## CelticTiger (10. Mai 2013)

DerLichtsammler schrieb:


> Ich hole das Thema noch mal hoch.
> Auch ich möchte den LRS wechseln.
> Bei meinem Sunringle-Satz haben sich nach 8 Monaten die Lager verabschiedet - das mittlere am Freilauf hat sich komplett zerlegt ..
> Fazit: So richtig zuverlässig scheint der LRS nicht zu sein.
> ...



Deinen Angaben zu Folge, bringst Du es im Jahr auf ca. 3000km. Ich habe mittlerweile rund 9000km runter und mein original LRS läuft nach wie vor tadellos. Es ist ein DT Swiss OEM-LRS, der qualitativ grundsolide Bauteile enthält und in etwa mit dem DT Swiss X1600 vergleichbar ist. Der X1600 ist ein Auslaufmodell und sollte für  400.- ohne Probleme zu bekommen sein. 
Natürlich gibt's auch von Hope, Mavic, Easton etc. ordentliche LRS. Dazu kann ich jedoch mangels eigener Langzeiterfahrung nicht sagen.
Ob die Einbaubreite bei Litville und Cube identisch ist, sollte sich ohne Probleme durch Anfragen bei den beiden Herstellern herausfinden lassen.


----------



## DerLichtsammler (10. Mai 2013)

Hey!

 @CelticTiger
Danke für deine Einschätzung.
Also ich schaffe vielleicht 1800-2000km im Jahr. Im Winter sind die Strecken doch eher kürzer .. 
Mein "Kampfgewicht" liegt bei ca. 100kg voll aufgerödelt.

Der originale Sunringle-Satz hat bisher tadellos funktioniert. Aber eben nur bis jetzt. Vielleicht bin ich tatsächlich auch zu schwer für den Satz?

Umbauen kann man die aktuellen Naben auf jede Achsen-Konfiguration.
Das ist nicht so das Problem.

Ich möchte halt nur "einmal" Geld für einen guten Satz ausgeben.

Der Syntace hat als Besonderheit den speziellen Freilauf ohne Sperrklinken.
Das klingt für mich recht Stabil.
Die Hope pro 2 wird hier im Forum sehr oft erwähnt - da wollte ich mal eure Meinungen dazu einfangen.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## CelticTiger (10. Mai 2013)

DerLichtsammler schrieb:


> Hey!
> 
> @_CelticTiger_
> Danke für deine Einschätzung.
> ...



Die DT-Swiss haben (bis auf die günstigste Preiskategorie, die DT 370 Nabe) auch alle den ursoliden Hügi-Zahnscheibenfreilauf. Und wenn die Zahnscheiben mal verschlissen sind (einige sollen die Teile ja wegen der Geräuschkulisse entfetten  ) lassen sie sich problemlos ohne Werkzeug und für kleines Geld ( 25.-) austauschen.
Mit den Cube OEM-Sunrigles gibts es überdurchschnittlich oft jede Menge Ärger, wie Du hier leicht mit Hilfe der Suchfunktion herausfinden kannst.
Ich habe mir nicht zuletzt wegen des sehr guten Service einen zweiten DT Swiss LRS zugelegt. 
Aber wie bereits geschrieben, Mavic, Hope & Co produzieren ebenfalls gute LRS.


----------



## Sveni112 (10. Mai 2013)

Servus,

nachdem mein gebrochener Freilauf gegen ein komplett neues Laufrad getauscht wurde hab ichs heute mal wieder geschafft...
Ich fahr auf der Straße es macht klack....
Kurbelarm abgetreten die 4.  einfach nur zum Kotzen
mal schauen was da morgen beim händler rauskommt...


----------



## cytrax (10. Mai 2013)

Wie stellt man sowas an?


----------



## ben_kenobi (11. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

Weiß jemand die Maulweite der Sunringle Radium??

Danke und Gruß

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## shadow2711 (11. Mai 2013)

Hi Leute,

habe ein Cube AMS 130 Pro. MÃ¶chte diese noch ein bissal aufrÃ¼sten und die Schaltung komplett auf XT umrÃ¼sten.

Momentan ist nur das hinter Schaltwerk XT, wÃ¼rde noch gerne den vorderen Werfer und die Schalthebel auf XT tauschen, was so ca. 110â¬ an Materialkosten ohne Arbeitszeit kostet.

Zahlt sich das aus, habe ich dadurch eine entsprechende verbesserung der Schaltung (sprich, schnelleres, direkteres schalten) erreicht??

Und zahlt sich auch die SLX BR-M675 aus, als verbesserung zur herkÃ¶mmlichen Bremsanlage (kosten ca. 140â¬ fÃ¼r vorne und hinten, nur Material)??

Kann mir hier wer fundierte InfoÂ´s zu den beiden VerÃ¤nderungen, im gegensatz zum Standard welcher auf dem Bike ist, geben?

Danke schonmal im voraus!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTD-TeamRider (11. Mai 2013)

Umwerfer bringt nichts, Schalthebel bringen viel (auch von SLX auf XT), wenn du ein wenig Haptikfetischist bist: Aluminiumhebel, Multi-Release und deutlich knackigeres Schalten mit kürzeren Schaltwegen. Diese Modifikation habe ich selbst bei meinem MTB vorgenommen: nie mehr Schalthebel unter XT (zumindest nicht rechts).

Wäre natürlich wichtig zu wissen, was du momentan für Bremsen dran hast, wenn du eine Entscheidungshilfe brauchst. Die Angabe "AMS 130 Pro" reicht da nicht, die Ausstattung ändert (genauer: verschlechtert) sich ja von Jahr zu Jahr.


----------



## cytrax (11. Mai 2013)

Also wenn da Hayes oder Formula dran war, rentiert sich die SLX auf jeden Fall


----------



## shadow2711 (12. Mai 2013)

Hi, danke schonmal für die fundierten Antworten.

Hier noch die genauen Daten meines Bikes:

http://www.cube.eu/full/allmountain/ams-130-pro/


----------



## gzero (17. Mai 2013)

Habe ein Cube 130 Pro 2012: Mich würde die XT-Bremse reizen...
Ist es das Wert ?


----------



## cytrax (17. Mai 2013)

Japp


----------



## Team Slow Duck (17. Mai 2013)

Habe meinen 2012er 150 AMS pro von Anfang an XT 785er mit 203/180er Scheiben gegönnt - die Bremse ist genial, beißt richtig zu, recht einfach zu justieren und zu entlüften, bin rundum zufrieden.


----------



## CelticTiger (17. Mai 2013)

Ich bin hingegen Formula-Fan. Die "The One" mit den zweiteiligen Cube OEM-Scheiben oder mit Shimano XT-Scheiben ergeben auch eine perfekte Bremse.
Ich meine, die Formulas lassen sich besser als die Shimano XT dosieren. Zumal ich das Formula-Design mit den schlanke Radialgeberzylindern unübertrefflich finde. Die Italiener verstehen von Design einfach viel mehr als die Japaner. 
Aber am Ende wird das natürlich alles eine Frage des Geschmacks sein.


----------



## Ultimo77 (17. Mai 2013)

Ich habe leider ein Problem mit meinem AMS 130 Race. Es knackt wenn ich stark in die Pedale trete. Pedale sind neu und wurden gefettet. Es wird an diesem PressFit Tretlager liegen denke ich. Das Fahrrad hat gerade mal 100 km runter. War schon beim Händler und er hat mir gesagt, dass er nichts hört und es nachgezogen hat. Aber m.E. kann man ein PressFit Lager garnicht festziehen. Jedenfalls bin ich dann vom Händler weg und es fing wieder an zu knacken. Es ist auch immer ein bisschen temperaturabhängig wie doll es gerade knackt. Ich vermute mal, dass vielleicht einfach ein bisschen Fett ums Lager rum fehlt. Könnt ihr mir helfen bzw. hat es bei euch auch geknackt. Um das Lager zu fetten muss man es wohl rausschlagen so wie ich das verstanden habe. Auch nicht so toll bei einem neuen Fahrrad 

Gruß 
Timo


----------



## shadow2711 (17. Mai 2013)

Hi,

hab bei meinem AMS 130 Pro das exakt selbe Problem wie du Ultimo77.

Es tritt aber nur dann auf, wenn ich wirklich mit vollgas in die Pedale trete......also net, wenn ich gleichmäßig dahinradl.

Vor allem bergauf, wo ich mehr reinsteigen muß, da knackt es dann die ganze Zeit, ist echt nervig.

Was kann man dagegen tun??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hmmwv (17. Mai 2013)

Dreck bei da Sattelstütze? War bei mir mal der Auslöser.


----------



## Zentauri (17. Mai 2013)

Hmmwv schrieb:


> Dreck bei da Sattelstütze? War bei mir mal der Auslöser.




sattelstütze war auch bei mir das problem einfach mal das innenrohr und die stütze reinigen


----------



## Ultimo77 (18. Mai 2013)

Sattelstütze kann ich eigentlich ausschließen.

1. ist mein Fahrrad neu nd es dürfte nicht viel Dreck drin sein und

2. knackt es auch wenn ich trete und nicht auf dm Sattel sitze.

Es kann eigentlich nur vom Tretlager kommen.


----------



## shadow2711 (19. Mai 2013)

Kann ich auch definitiv ausschließen, mein bike ist auch erst 4 Wochen alt und hab erst so 200km drauf!!


----------



## Ultimo77 (19. Mai 2013)

Guten Abend,

habe heute eine Tour gemacht und es war schon wieder ewig am knacken als ich stärker in die Kurbel getreten habe. Es ging mir schon wieder richtig auf die Nerven und ich hatte mir fest vorgenommen das Fahrrad am Dienstag beim Händler abzustellen und es erst wieder mitzunehmen, wenn der Fehler behoben ist.
Jedenfalls fahre ich einen Berg mit ziemlich intensiven Tritt hoch und auf einmal knackte es ganz laut. Und was soll ich euch sagen, jetzt ist Ruhe. Ich hoffe das bleibt auch so. Den Rest der Tour konnte ich auf jeden Fall so stark treten wie ich wollte, alles war ruhig. Mal schauen ob das anhällt.

Viele Grüße
Timo


----------



## ben_kenobi (19. Mai 2013)

Ultimo77 schrieb:


> Ich habe leider ein Problem mit meinem AMS 130 Race. Es knackt wenn ich stark in die Pedale trete. Pedale sind neu und wurden gefettet. Es wird an diesem PressFit Tretlager liegen denke ich. Das Fahrrad hat gerade mal 100 km runter. War schon beim Händler und er hat mir gesagt, dass er nichts hört und es nachgezogen hat. Aber m.E. kann man ein PressFit Lager garnicht festziehen. Jedenfalls bin ich dann vom Händler weg und es fing wieder an zu knacken. Es ist auch immer ein bisschen temperaturabhängig wie doll es gerade knackt. Ich vermute mal, dass vielleicht einfach ein bisschen Fett ums Lager rum fehlt. Könnt ihr mir helfen bzw. hat es bei euch auch geknackt. Um das Lager zu fetten muss man es wohl rausschlagen so wie ich das verstanden habe. Auch nicht so toll bei einem neuen Fahrrad
> 
> Gruß
> Timo



Hatte ich auch. Selbes bike. Zieh mal den hinteren schnellspanner fest! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (20. Mai 2013)

Probier(t) mal aus, ob das Knacken beim starken Beschleunigen (am besten  am Hang) sporadisch, also nicht rythmisch wiederholend auftritt. In  diesem Fall wäre das hintere Laufrad ein Kandidat. Möglich wären defekte  oder nicht sorgfältig befestigte Speichen bis hin zu einem Haariß in  der Felge. 
Um diese Vermutung (oder korrekt: Hypothese) zu verifizieren, bzw. falsifizieren, ist es hilfreich, beim Händler ein Ersatzlaufrad einbauen zu lassen.


----------



## Uni560 (20. Mai 2013)

Ich hatte genau das gleiche Problem. Gerade bei Lastwechseln. Konnte es auch provozieren indem ich meinen Fuß auf ein Pedal gestellt habe, das Fahrrad im 45 grad Winkel zum Boden gehalten habe und dann mit Gegendruck gegen das Pedal das Fahrrad angehoben habe. Laut Händler ist es das Hauptlager. Bekomme es hoffentlich bald zurück. Mal sehen ob es das auch war.

Ich Berichte...


----------



## chelli (20. Mai 2013)

ben_kenobi schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch. Selbes bike. Zieh mal den hinteren schnellspanner fest!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Hab zwar das 130SL (Steckachse), kann das aber nur bestätigen, hatte die gleichen Probleme bei meiner gestrigen Tour.
Heute in Ruhe den Fehler gesucht und siehe da, Steckachse um 45° weiter festgedreht und schon war das Knacken weg.

Gruß,
Chelli (noch so ein Nexus 7-User mit Tapatalk)


----------



## P-Ralle (21. Mai 2013)

Ja liegt bei mir auch an der Steckachse/Hinterrad. Nach Platten hinten und Demontage des Rades habe ich wieder dieses Knacken bei Belastung. Muss mal wieder das Hinterrad ausbauen alles sauber machen und neu fetten.


----------



## erT_ (23. Mai 2013)

Nabend allerseits...ich brauche mal Euren Rat.
Mein 130 Pro hat mittlerweile eine lange Geschichte hinter sich gebracht, gekauft hab ich es anfang September 2012.
Innerhalb der ersten 5 Monate war zweimal die Schwinge rechtsseitig, an der vordersten Schweißnaht angerissen (vorne am Hauptlager). 
Beim ersten mal wurde einfach die Schwinge getauscht. Beim zweiten Mal habe ich einen komplett neuen Rahmen bekommen (den vom Race), weil die weiße Pro Schwinge nicht lieferbar war. Kurz drauf habe ich einen neuen Dämpfer bekommen, weil es ständig geknackt hat, und irgendwo in der Aufnahme Spiel war. Vermutlich waren nur Lager/Bolzen Schuld, mir wurde aber der neue CTD verbaut, weil die Lagerung dort ja besser ist.
Nach erneuter 'Erstinspektion' wurde mir die XT Nabe (Hinterrad) mit Spiel wie am Scheunentor zurückgegeben. Zudem ließ sich das Lager nicht mehr einstellen, weil Konus und Kontermutter so fest gegeneinander verdreht waren (geklebt?), dass ein Lösen unmöglich war (erst recht im eingebauten Zustand). Es hat sich dann die gegenüberliegende Seite gelöst, die eigentlich fest auf der Achse sitzt und nicht zu lösen ist. Habe mir daraufhin einen neuen LRS gekauft, der sowieso mal angedacht war und durchaus seine Berechtigung gegenüber den Standardlaufrädern findet 
jetzt, nach 2-3 Monaten mit neuem Rahmen habe ich schon wieder einen Riss in der Schwinge bemerkt. Wieder ist er in der gleichen Schweißnaht.
Da neben all den erwähnten Dingen viele Kleinigkeiten am Rad und vor allem viel Ärger mit dem Geschäft und dessen Werkstatt anfiel (ich habe zwischenzeitlich (nach dem zweiten Riss) schonmal einen Brief eingereicht, in dem ich meinen Rücktritt vom Kaufvertrag erklärte), habe ich grundsätzlich eigentlich keine Lust mehr das Rad wieder in dieses Geschäft zur Nachbesserung zu geben.

Ich liebe das Rad, aber mittlerweile bin ich der Meinung, dass ein Strich unter der Sache und ein Neukauf die beste Wahl wäre. Allein schon, um endlich nichts mehr mit meinem Händler zu tun haben zu müssen.
Da (abgesehen von Naben, Dämpfer, Hauptlager + Kleinigkeiten) nun schon das dritte Mal an der Substanz des Rades nachgebessert werden muss bin ich schließlich durchaus im Recht das Rad zurück zu geben. Zudem war ich wirklich sehr geduldig, habe das Rad X-mal 15km zum Händler gebracht, wochenlang gewartet, wurde hingehalten ect.
Das Problem bei der Sache ist, dass der Händler nunmal leider das Recht auf einen Nutzungsabschlag hat. Zudem ist der original LRS aufgrund der Nabe momentan quasi nicht montierbar.

Hat vielleicht jemand schonmal ähnliches erlebt und kann mir einen Rat geben, wie ich vorgehen sollte? 
Ist es möglich, dass der Händler mir bzgl. der Schwinge irgendwie Eigenverschulden, oder Verschleiß vorhalten kann?

Da ich momentan weder Zeit, noch Nerven dafür habe, das Rad kurzfristig dort abzuliefern würde ich zunächst gerne einen Brief aufsetzen, in dem ich die Situation (erneut) Schildere und einen Vorschlag einfordere. Da stellt sich aber die Frage, ob ich es nochmal freundlich versuche, oder gleich sehr sachlich auf meine Rechte und entsprechende Forderungen hinweise. 
Wie gesagt, am liebsten Geld her, neues Rad woanders kaufen und nie wieder in diesen Laden. Eine erneute Reparatur oder ein Austauschrad möchte ich in jedem Fall vermeiden und so viel ich weiß, habe ich auch das Recht dazu?!

Freue mich über jeden hilfreichen Kommentar,
Manuel


----------



## Vincy (23. Mai 2013)

Du mußt dem Händler 3 Versuche zur Nacherfüllung bzw Nachbesserung geben. Zudem muß es immer das gleiche Problem sein. Erst dann besteht ein Rechtsanspruch auf Wandlung. Ansonsten gibt es noch die Möglichkeit auf Kulanz.
Bei Zweifel, dann geh lieber zu einem Rechtsanwalt und hole dir eine Rechtsberatung. 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gew%C3%A4hrleistung
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nacherfüllung
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wandelung
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rücktritt_(Zivilrecht)


----------



## CelticTiger (23. Mai 2013)

Zur praktischen Anwendung von rechtlichen Aspekten Deines Problems: Bevor Du zum Rechtsanwalt gehst, solltest Du zunÃ¤chst die Verbraucherzentrale aufsuchen. Die Beratung dort kostet nur â¬ 8.- bis â¬ 15.- 
Wenn sich der HÃ¤ndler sturr stellt, kannst Du, wenn Du keinen Rechtsschutz hast, zum Schiedsmann gehen. Der kostet lediglich â¬ 50.-


----------



## basti313 (23. Mai 2013)

erT_ schrieb:


> Da neben all den erwähnten Dingen viele Kleinigkeiten am Rad und vor allem viel Ärger mit dem Geschäft und dessen Werkstatt anfiel (ich habe zwischenzeitlich (nach dem zweiten Riss) schonmal einen Brief eingereicht, in dem ich meinen Rücktritt vom Kaufvertrag erklärte), habe ich grundsätzlich eigentlich keine Lust mehr das Rad wieder in dieses Geschäft zur Nachbesserung zu geben.


Nach dem zweiten mal war zu früh, jetzt beim dritten Riss kannst du die Wandlung verlangen. Dies muss aber absolut wasserdicht sein, lass den Brief also am besten von einem Anwalt aufsetzen. Mit dessen Brief stellst du das Rad zum Händler. Wenn die gesetzte Frist zur Rückzahlung des Geldes abgelaufen ist wird dein Anwalt die Kohle ganz normal einklagen, also Mahnbescheid und bei Einspruch Verfahren um einen Titel zu bekommen.
Hast du die Geschichte sauber dokumentiert?



erT_ schrieb:


> Das Problem bei der Sache ist, dass der Händler nunmal leider das Recht auf einen Nutzungsabschlag hat.


Das ist ja kein Auto. Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, dann gibt es bei Gebrauchsgegenständen wie Fahrrad, Fernseher oder Kühlschrank keinen Nutzungsabschlag.


----------



## erT_ (23. Mai 2013)

Dokumentiert habe ich alles, ja.
Habe mich vor ein paar Wochen schonmal ein bisschen damit auseinandergesetzt und das Gesetzt sagt ja 'in der Regel' zwei Nachbesserungsversuche. Da kommt es dann auch immer darauf an, wie gravierend der Mangel ist. Ein rechtskundiger Kollege meinte, es wäre dabei egal, ob es ein und dasselbe Problem ist, oder ein anderes am gleichen Rad. Denn die Konsequenz ist in jedem Fall: Rad unbrauchbar.

Wie dem auch sei...der Tipp mit der Verbraucherzentrale ist gut, da werde ich mal drüber nachdenken. Ich denke allerdings, dass ich für diesen Fall auch im Rechtsschutz bin. Muss da nochmal meine Nase tiefer reinstecken.

Was die Nutzungsentschädigung angeht war ich bisher auch anders Informiert. Da muss ich mich offensichtlich auch nochmal vergewissern. Voller Kaufpreis wäre natürlich der Hammer. 
Das Bike war im Angebot. Für gleiche Ausstattung eines aktuellen Modells muss ich ein paar hunderter drauflegen. Zuzuglich einer Nutzungsentschädigung wären das ggf. an die 1000... daher meine Zweifel bei der Sache :\

Danke auf jeden Fall für die Antworten


----------



## gzero (3. Juni 2013)

Suche eine verstellbare Sattelstütze für mein 2011 AMS Pro..Biite um Tips.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erT_ (3. Juni 2013)

Kann zwar nicht aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen, aber Kind Shock Lev wäre mein Favorit, da sie eine sinnvollere Kabelführung hat und angeblich sehr stabil an der Sattelklemmung sein soll.
Kommt natürlich auch drauf an was du ausgeben möchtest. 
Für gute 100 bekommst du schon eine KS mit Hebel am Sattel. Möchtest du eine Bedienung am Lenker, dann wirds halt teurer. 
Würde keine Stütze mit Hydraulik kaufen, ganz einfach weil aufwändiger und anfälliger. Aber auch das ist irgendwie Geschmackssache, denn in der Regel werden beide Arten in 99% der Nutzungsdauer unauffällig funktionieren.


----------



## zactor (3. Juni 2013)

gzero schrieb:


> Suche eine verstellbare Sattelstütze für mein 2011 AMS Pro..Biite um Tips.



Hi,

Ich habe an meinem 2012er eine Kind Shock Super Natural verbaut und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Ist auch eine ohne Remote, ich wollte lieber in den Schritt greifen wie noch ein Kabel am Oberrohr und noch einen Remotehebel am Lenker zu haben. 

MfG

Tim


----------



## gzero (4. Juni 2013)

Möchte auch eine ohne Hebel am Lenker (das sind doch die ohne "REMOTE" oder ?) Die Kind Shock Super Natural  schut gut aus. Würde die dann für 159 nehmen.

Wie schaut es mit den Durchmesser aus ? Passen die alle ? Denke brauche die 30,9 an meinen 2011 Pro.


----------



## zactor (4. Juni 2013)

Hi,
genau, Remote wäre die Fernbedienung vom Lenker aus - die willst Du offenbar nicht.

Durchmesser: Am besten nachmessen 
Wenn man dieser Beschreibung hier glauben darf, dann hat dein 2011er auch 31,6mm.


----------



## Trust2k (5. Juni 2013)

Hi hab nun seit über einem halben Jahr die Rock Shox Reverb Stealth am AMS 130 verbaut...

Ich will nie wieder ohne 

Kein Gebaumel und funktioniert so wie sie soll. 





War zwar eine ganz schöne Frimelei, aber würde es jeder Zeit wieder tun.


----------



## Holzmtb (6. Juni 2013)

Trust2k schrieb:


> Hi hab nun seit über einem halben Jahr die Rock Shox Reverb Stealth am AMS 130 verbaut...
> 
> Ich will nie wieder ohne
> 
> ...



Hast du das Loch unten selbst gebohrt, oder ist es in neueren Rahmen bereits enthalten (ohne zu wissen von wann deiner ist)?


----------



## Trust2k (6. Juni 2013)

Moin Moin

ist das Modell 2011.

Ja hab ein Loch gebohrt, wo die Schaltzüge am Unterrohr rausgehen, da habe ich keine Bedenken, das etwas passieren könnte.

Hab dann die Leitung mit viel Geduld durch das Sattelrohr am Tretlager vorbeigeführt und am Unterrohr lang laufen lassen.


Anhang anzeigen 228706
Anhang anzeigen 228707
Anhang anzeigen 228708


----------



## Trust2k (17. Juni 2013)

Mhh grad beim Radputzen gefunden, hoffe es gibt den Hinterbau noch bei Cube.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sowas braucht echt keine Sau ..


----------



## Cubedriver66 (18. Juni 2013)

Trust2k schrieb:


> Mhh grad beim Radputzen gefunden, hoffe es gibt den Hinterbau noch bei Cube..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Guten Morgen,

genau diesen Riss hatte ich im letzten Jahr auch an meinem 2011er AMS130. Habe den Rahmen über meinen Händler reklamiert und einen neuen Rahmen bekommen. Leider allerdings den 2012, also ohne die Steckachse hinten. Die Abwicklung der Reklamation verlief allerdings sehr zügig und reibungslos.

Viele Grüße und eine ebenso reibungslose Abwicklung!

Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trust2k (18. Juni 2013)

Hi, danke für aufmunternden Worte

Wie hast du das dann mit LRS gemacht? Musstest dir dann einen neuen holen? Passt ja dann leider nimma

Hab den Riss auch nur durch Zufall gesehen, weil ich alles zerlegt hatte, um alles zu reinigen und neu zu fetten.

Mal gucken wie es schnell geht.. Hoffe bekomme den Pro Rahmen von 2013.


----------



## Cubedriver66 (18. Juni 2013)

Trust2k schrieb:


> Hi, danke für aufmunternden Worte
> 
> Wie hast du das dann mit LRS gemacht? Musstest dir dann einen neuen holen? Passt ja dann leider nimma
> 
> ...


 
Hab mir einen neuen LRS gekauft, bzw. kaufen müssen. Musste aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen auch nicht lang mit meinem "Vorstand" zu Hause diskutieren. 
Dennoch hätte ich gern den Rahmen mit Steckachse weiter gefahren, ist doch ein erhebliches (merkliches) Stück steifer... 
Bei mir hat Cube einen farb-identischen Rahmen geliefert, der 2012 einem anderen Modell zugeordnet war, Farbe wäre mir allerdings egal gewesen. Kaufkriterium war damals unter anderem die Steckachse...und die ist weg.  
Mich irritiert allerdings bis heute, dass es überhaupt einen Riss gab, immerhin bin ich bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt kaum "artgerecht" unterwegs gewesen, mehr als Waldautobahn stand nicht im Fahrtenbuch. Den Riss selber habe ich gar nicht bemerkt. Hatte das Rad auf den Trager des Autos gehoben (Urlaub am Gardasee), als meine Frau auf den Riss deutete und fragte, ob dass da normal sei... Natürlich war es nicht normal, Urlaub haben wir dennoch gemacht, allerdings ohne Rad. 
Edit: Hab grad auf der Cube-Seite gesehen, dass der 130 SL-Rahmen aktuell eine Steckachse zu haben scheint. Alle anderen 130er-Modelle allerdings den klassischen Schnellspanner.


----------



## Trust2k (18. Juni 2013)

Mhhh mal gucken was sich machen lässt, wäre ja sehr unschön, wenn ich mir deswegen einen neuen LRS deswegen kaufen müsste, denke mal SL oder Pro ist ja gleich vom Rahmen, ausser die Steckachse und anodisert.
Ich ruf nachher mal bei Händler an und schick denen dann den einzelnen Rahmen zu, gut das ich es vorm Zusammenbau gemerkt hab 

Hattest du dein Bike schon länger wie 2 Jahre gehabt?


----------



## Cubedriver66 (18. Juni 2013)

Trust2k schrieb:


> Mhhh mal gucken was sich machen lässt, wäre ja sehr unschön, wenn ich mir deswegen einen neuen LRS deswegen kaufen müsste, denke mal SL oder Pro ist ja gleich vom Rahmen, ausser die Steckachse und anodisert.
> Ich ruf nachher mal bei Händler an und schick denen dann den einzelnen Rahmen zu, gut das ich es vorm Zusammenbau gemerkt hab
> 
> Hattest du dein Bike schon länger wie 2 Jahre gehabt?


 
Mein Rad war etwas über ein Jahr alt und ich frage mich schon, wie lange ich schon mit dem Riss unterwegs war und was passiert wäre, wenn ich auf den Trails am Gardasee gefahren wäre. Gut, dass es dann doch vorher auffiel, auch wenn meine Laune an den ersten Urlaubstagen eher im Keller war. 

Beim Einschicken empfehle ich dir, alle, wirklich alle Teile zu demontieren, ansonsten kann es schon mal passieren, dass dir hinterher beim Zusammenbau das ein oder andere Teil fehlt. Ist dann halt blöd, wenn man wegen ein paar Cent-Teilen wieder zum Händler "darf". An meinem Rahmen fehlten übrigens die Zuganschlaghülsen (nennt man die so???) an den Austrittsbohrungen für die innen verlegten Schaltzüge...

Habe dann die Gelegenheit genutzt und das Rad völlig neu aufgebaut. Lediglich die XT-Kurbelgarnitur und die Gabel habe ich wieder verbaut. Alles andere habe ich neu verbaut. Die Gabel hatte ich übrigens auch bereits mit einem Defekt innerhalb der Garantie (Undicht) bei toxoholics. Allzu viel Glück hatte ich bisher also mit diesem Rad nicht, kommen doch etliche Wochen Stillstand zusammen.


----------



## Trust2k (18. Juni 2013)

Stimmt daran kann ich mich noch erinnern, da hattest du was im Forum gepostet, ja hab schon alles penibel abgebaut, ausser halt oben den Steuersatz, der ist ja eingepresst.
Die Hülsen hab ich gleich direkt mit raus.
Werde bei mir dann auch alles auf SLX umbauen, das langt mir fürs AMS.

Geht mir genauso, wenn sone Strebe mal aufm Trail abreisst gar net auszudenken, bei mir war auch die große Gelenkschraube hinter dem Kettenblatt komplett lose, ob es wohl davon kam.
Mach mein Rad selten so gründlich sauber, sonst hätte ich den Riss vllt schon früher gesehen.
Hab zum Glück noch das Hanzz als Alternative.


----------



## Cubedriver66 (18. Juni 2013)

Trust2k schrieb:


> Stimmt daran kann ich mich noch erinnern, da hattest du was im Forum gepostet, ja hab schon alles penibel abgebaut, ausser halt oben den Steuersatz, der ist ja eingepresst.
> Die Hülsen hab ich gleich direkt mit raus.
> Werde bei mir dann auch alles auf SLX umbauen, das langt mir fürs AMS.
> 
> ...


 
Stimmt, damals war ich schon recht sauer, aber mit der Zeit wird man ruhiger.  Zu der Zeit hatte ich auch noch ein Hardtail im Keller stehen, mit dem ich alternativ fahren konnte. Inzwischen hatt das Rad aber illegalerweise den Besitzer gewechselt, so dass ich zur Zeit alternativlos unterwegs bin.  Schau grad aber nach einem Sorglos-Bike für Straße und/oder Waldautobahnen, mit dem ich mehr fahren kann und weniger schrauben/warten/kontrollieren muss. 

Die Verschraubungen an den Lagern sollte man eh regelmäßig kontrollieren, das Lockern kann durchaus auch durch "Spiel" auf Grund des Risses zustande gekommen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KeepBiking (18. Juni 2013)

Trust2k schrieb:


> Hab dann die Leitung mit viel Geduld durch das Sattelrohr am Tretlager vorbeigeführt und am Unterrohr lang laufen lassen.



Hallo Trust2k,
zu diesem Satz hätte ich ein paar Fragen:
Du baust das Tretlager aus, kommst mit der Stealth-Leitung mittig am Tretlagergehäuse raus, fummelst die Leitung ums Eck ins Unterrohr rein und dort, wo die Schaltzüge im Rahmen verschwinden, kommst Du raus.
Wie hast Du das von Dir gebohrte Loch abgedichtet?
Gibt es keine Probleme beim Wiedereinbau des Tretlagers?
Ich benutze momentan eine "normale" Reverb, die Leitung nervt ab und zu und es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, wann der Nippel oben an der Hydraulik mal abreißt. Beim Kumpel jetzt schon 2x passiert...
Danke für eine kurze Info!


----------



## Trust2k (18. Juni 2013)

Hi,

hab das Tretlager sogar drin gelassen, da es eingepresst ist und ich nicht das passende Werkzeug da hatte.

Am besten nimmst du dir einen festen langen Draht und einen Schaltzug.

Die größte Fummelei ist es den Schaltzug in das Ablaufloch vom Sitzrohr einzufädeln. Wenn das Tretlager draussen ist, ist sicherlich alles einfacher.
Gegenüber wo die Schaltzüge rauskommen ein Loch bohren, hab da so ein ORing als Kantenschutzgenommen und es damit abgedichtet.

Denn Schaltzug komplett eingefädelt und daran die Reverbleitung befestigt. ( Draht in die Leitung stecken und mit Klebeband fixieren).

Das Ganze dann zurückfädeln und voila.


----------



## Cubedriver66 (18. Juni 2013)

Trust2k schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab das Tretlager sogar drin gelassen, da es eingepresst ist und ich nicht das passende Werkzeug da hatte.
> 
> ...


 
...war ja eh nur zu Übungszwecken. Bei dem neuen Rahmen kannst es dann gleich erneut versuchen.  Oder ist der Stealth-vorbereitet?


----------



## Trust2k (18. Juni 2013)

Lol ohh nein der Mist nochmal ... Arghh

Nee glaube nicht das sich da was geändert hat, werde aber auf jeden Fall das Tretlager rausmachen. 
Das Gefriemel tu ich mir nicht nochmal an ..
Jetzt muss ich aber erstmal gucken ob man vom Tretlager überhaupt ran kommt..mhhh da war glaube irgendwas. 
Naja auf jeden Fall fahr ich schon länger mit der Stealth und möchte es nicht mehr missen !!


----------



## KeepBiking (18. Juni 2013)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es Probleme gibt beim Einbau des Tretlagers.
Ist ja eine Kartusche, aber Du musst ja mir einem großen Durchmesser durch das Gehäuse. Da stört evtl. die Leitung. Im eingebuaten Zustand kommst Du wahrscheinlich in der Mitte (dünne Stelle) an der Kartusche vorbei.
Ich muss mir mal das Tretlager genau anschauen. Für die alte Hollowtech hätte ich Werkzeug. Schau Du mal genau, was bei Dir verbaut ist. Ich schicke Dir das gerne zu, falls es passen sollte.


----------



## KeepBiking (18. Juni 2013)

Sollte doch gehen. Dieses Lager müsste auch bei Dir verbaut sein:


----------



## Trust2k (18. Juni 2013)

Hi, ja war mir nur nicht sicher ob das Gehäuse wo das Tretelager eingepresst geschlossen ist. Ich guck heute abend mal und mach paar Fotos.


----------



## Trust2k (18. Juni 2013)

So hab die Lager mal rausgeklopft, hier kann man optimal den Weg sehen, geht wirklich dann sehr einfach.

Dort gehen die Abgänge ins Unterrohr und ins Sitzrohr.


----------



## KeepBiking (18. Juni 2013)

Hi Trust2k,
super Service von Dir!
Danke für die Bilder.
Werde ich im Winter bei der nächsten Revision in Angriff nehmen.
Mein Sohn erbt dann die Reverb und ich werde mir die Stealth gönnen.
Btw. Hast Du das Loch da reingeschossen? Das sieht heftig unrund  aus und entgratet ist das auch nicht... Mecker Ende. 
Spass beiseite, danke für die Mühe, die Du Dir hier gemacht hast!!!


----------



## Trust2k (19. Juni 2013)

Danke fürs Maulen, hatte das Loch zu klein gemacht und der Winkel war falsch, man muss das Loch schon schräg rausführen, für eine saubere Leitungsführung.

Hatte kein größeren Bohrer zur Hand, bei dem neuen Rahmen gelobe ich Besserung.

Viel Spass beim Basteln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChesterAArthur (19. Juni 2013)

Brauch mal euere Hilfe:
Stehe vor der Entscheidung Cube oder Canyon, was wÃ¼rdet Ihr tun?

Canyon Nerve AL 6.0: 1299â¬, gute Ausstattung, gutes Gewicht (12,6Kg), gefÃ¤llt mir optische sehr gut

oder
Cube AMS 130 Pro Mj 2011: 1499â¬, gute Ausstattung, etwas schwerer(13,3kg), gefÃ¤llt mir optisch ebenfalls gut, ist aber 200â¬ teuerer (Kommt von einem Online HÃ¤ndler)

oder
Cube AMS 130 Pro MJ 2013: 1500â¬ beim Ã¶rtlichen BikehÃ¤ndler, Ausstattung nicht ganz so gut, Gewicht 13,6kg, Lackierung gefÃ¤llt mir nicht so gut wie beim 2011-er Modell.

Da ich in den letzten 10 jahren lediglich einmal zum Service beim Ã¶rtlichen HÃ¤ndler war, habe ich etwas Zweifel, ob der Aufpreis fÃ¼r vor-Ort Service gerechtfertigt ist.

Das Canyon gewinnt generell jeden Vergleichstest, gefÃ¤llt mir optisch am besten, ist am leichtesten, aber was, wenn mal was kaputt ist??

Was wÃ¼rdet Ihr tun?

Gruss CAA


----------



## jokomen (19. Juni 2013)

ChesterAArthur schrieb:


> Was würdet Ihr tun?....



Die Antwort ist nicht schwer, wir haben unsere Wahl ja schon getroffen, sonst würden wir ja hier nix schreiben ? 



ChesterAArthur schrieb:


> ...aber was, wenn mal was kaputt ist??


Wenn diese Frage schon gestellt wird, hast dazu kein passendes Bike-Werkzeug und bist Du nicht in der Lage, selber Reparaturen auszuführen! Also ein passender Händler, der Dir dazu helfen kann.


----------



## ChesterAArthur (19. Juni 2013)

Wenn Cube, würdet ihr dann eher das 2011-er oder 2013-er Modell wählen?


----------



## Trust2k (19. Juni 2013)

Also wenn du ein 2011er Modell bekommst, greif zu !!
Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit.( ausser Rahmenbruch, gibts aber überall )

Das einzigste was ich wechseln würde, wären die Bremsen. Auf SLX o.ä. Denn die Hayes sind der letze Sch...


----------



## KeepBiking (19. Juni 2013)

Dann kann er auch gleich das Canyon nehmen. Vom Schrauben her gesehen meine ich jetzt.


----------



## ChesterAArthur (19. Juni 2013)

Mit "Was, wenn mal was kaputt ist.." meinte ich weniger handwerkliche Unfähigkeit, sondern eher im Garantiefall Aufwand der Abwicklung und Zeit, bis Ersatz da ist...
Wie gesagt mit meinem Cube Attention war ich in 10 Jahren lediglich 1x in der Werkstatt...


----------



## KeepBiking (19. Juni 2013)

Wenn Du schreibst, dass Dir das Canyon am Besten gefällt, dann musst Du das auch nehmen. Wenn irgendetwas mit einem anderen Bike vorfällt, sagst Du Dir immer hätt ich nur
Ich stand damals ebenfalls zwischen Cube und Canyon. Mir hatte das Race dann optisch einen Tick besser gefallen. Wenn Dir ein Bike nicht richtig gefällt, wirst Du nie richtig zufrieden sein.


----------



## ChesterAArthur (19. Juni 2013)

Also ich muss wirklich sagen, ich bin erstaunt wie schnell hier Antworten kommen. 
Und dann auch noch recht neutrale...das nenne ich echt mal ein gutes Forum...Daumen hoch!
Ich hab mir jetzt einfach beide bestellt und werde Sie ausprobieren auf meiner Lieblingsstrecke, einem Mix aus Schotter und Trails. 
Und dann werde ich mich hoffentlich für das richtige entscheiden


----------



## erT_ (19. Juni 2013)

Wenn wirklich wesentliche Dinge, wie etwa der Rahmen, innerhalb der Gewährleistung die Biege machen, dann schickt dein Händler das Rad sowieo ein. Einziger Vorteil ist, dass du EVENTUELL ein Ersatzrad bekommen kannst, was aber i.d.R. dann auch eine komplett andere 'Rasse' sein kann. Wie beschrieben hatte ich bereits zweimal das Vergnügen mit Rissen am AMS + Austausch. 
Schwingentausch = gute 2 Wochen, Komplettrahmentausch = etwa 3-4 Wochen. 
Dazu kommt, dass du ja i.d.R. doch selbst beim Laden vorstellig wirst, also den Weg dahin auf dich nimmst. Unterm Strich glaube ich nicht, dass es mit Händler vor Ort wirklich schneller geht. Einzig wenn du einen wirklich guten Händler hast, der die Leihteile für die Dauer der Reparatur zu Verfügung stellt und wirklich guten Service bietet, lohnt sich in meinen Augen ein Kauf vor Ort. 
Bist du auf Reperatur/Einstellung von Kleinigeiten nicht angewiesen, lohnt es sich in meinen Augen nicht. Dabei spreche ich allerdings vom Händlerkreis in meiner Nähe, aus dem mich eigentlich durchweg alle in irgendeiner Weise schon enttäuscht haben, oder einfach nicht Fachmännisch aufgetreten sind.
Das mag in anderen Ecken deutlich ander aussehen, in dem Fall ist ene gute Beziehung zum Freundlichen natürlich wertvoll und häufig eine gute Entscheidung. Wenn denn alles passt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChesterAArthur (20. Juni 2013)

Ok, das hört sich alles einleuchtend an.
Ansonsten noch die Frage: Findet Ihr den Preis von 1499 statt 1899 für ein 2011-er Cube AMS 130 Pro (neu) angemessen?
Ich weiss, dass bei Cube Rabatte eher niedrig sind und ich bin auch kein Freund der "Geiz ist geil" Mentalität, von daher würde ich sagen es ist angemessen, was meint Ihr?


----------



## Trust2k (20. Juni 2013)

Also ich hab mein 2011 er im November   '11  für 1399,- bei Fun-Corner gekauft.

Vllt kannst du dem Händler noch ein bissl was aus den Rippen leihern, nicht unbedingt beim Preis, aber vllt Kleidung und Zubehör.


----------



## KeepBiking (20. Juni 2013)

Evtl. sogar ein Satz bessere Bremsen.
Sind da wirklich Hayes dran?
Ich finde keine 2011er Konfiguration mehr.

Edit: Ah ja, jetzt. Hayes Stroker Ride, mmmh... da habe ich noch nix Gutes drüber gehört und gelesen.
Ob das ein guter Preis ist? Ich weiß nicht. Das Ding ist zwar nagelneu, aber leider aus der vorletzten Saison.
Man könnte auch "Ladenhüter" sagen.


----------



## ChesterAArthur (25. Juni 2013)

So, das Cube ist gestern angeliefert worden, es zeigt einige Gebrauchsspuren an der Kurbel, Felge und Hinterbau.
Kurz gesagt, das Fahrrad ist nicht, wie beschreiben, neu und unbenutzt, sondern wurde bereits Probe gefahren, den Spuren zu äussern auch ausserhalb von Strassen.
Habe den Händler daüber in Kenntnis gesetzt, dass er mir entweder einen Nachlass gewährt oder das Bike zurücknimmt.
Die Antwort hat nicht lange auf sich warten lassen: "Das Fahrrad ist unbenutzt, stand aber für Probefahrten zur Verfügung, daher die Gebrauchsspuren an der Kurbel"
Hä? Das ist doch ein Widerspruch in sich...
Sonstige Spuren kämen wohl vom Transport, ob ich bereits eine Schadensmeldung an den Transportunternehmer gemacht hätte? Nein, denn der Nicht-Originalkarton war äusserlich unbeschädigt.
Naja, bin mal gespannt, wie das weitergeht....

Gruss Chester


----------



## CelticTiger (25. Juni 2013)

ChesterAArthur schrieb:


> So, das Cube ist gestern angeliefert worden, es zeigt einige Gebrauchsspuren an der Kurbel, Felge und Hinterbau.
> Kurz gesagt, das Fahrrad ist nicht, wie beschreiben, neu und unbenutzt, sondern wurde bereits Probe gefahren, den Spuren zu äussern auch ausserhalb von Strassen.
> Habe den Händler daüber in Kenntnis gesetzt, dass er mir entweder einen Nachlass gewährt oder das Bike zurücknimmt.
> Die Antwort hat nicht lange auf sich warten lassen: "Das Fahrrad ist unbenutzt, stand aber für Probefahrten zur Verfügung, daher die Gebrauchsspuren an der Kurbel"
> ...



Ein probegefahrenes Bike mit Gebrauchsspuren ist doch nicht "neu und ungebrauch". Hallo??!!  Wie die Geschichte rechtlich aussieht, weiß ich allerdings nicht. Aber wenn Dir Dein Händler nicht entgegen kommt, empfehle ich Dir, zur örtlichen Verbraucherzentrale zu gehen. Dort ist man natürlich auch in rechtlichen Verbraucherfragen hochkompetent.


----------



## basti313 (25. Juni 2013)

Onlinehandel? Einfach zurücktreten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trust2k (25. Juni 2013)

Ohaaa was ne Sauerei. 

Lass dich net unterkriegen, wenn er dir kein Nachlass gibt, schick den Kram zurück. Vergiss nicht ein paar Fotos zur Dokumentation zu machen.


----------



## CelticTiger (25. Juni 2013)

Ach so, Du hast das Bike via Versandt erworben. Sorry, da habe ich wohl nicht aufmerksam genug gelesen.
Dann ist das natürlich alles kein Problem. Innerhalb von 14 Tagen kannst Du das Bike ohne Angaben von Gründen zurück schicken. *Der Onlinehändler muß in diesem Fall auch die Portokosten für die Retour übernehmen, wenn von vornherein kein Retourenschein beiliegt!*


----------



## ChesterAArthur (25. Juni 2013)

Hat mir gerade gemailt, dass er mir einen Nachlass von 125 anbieten kann, ansonsten soll ich das Bike zurückschicken.
Ich denke, ich werde annehmen. Nach einem Mal fahren sieht das Bike eh so aus und somit bin ich preislich auf Canyon Level. 
Und das Cube sieht in echt noch geiler aus, als auf den Bildern, wäre schade drum, es zurück zu senden 
Gruss Chester


----------



## Trust2k (25. Juni 2013)

Das freut mich!
Dann viel Spass mit deinem neuen Bike, der Rahmen sieht echt geil aus, bekomm von Cube leider jetzt einen schwarzen Race :/ als Ersatz.

Falls du Fragen zu deinem AMS hast, hier gibts genug Spezis die dir helfen können.


----------



## Vincy (25. Juni 2013)

ChesterAArthur schrieb:


> Hat mir gerade gemailt, dass er mir einen Nachlass von 125 anbieten kann, ansonsten soll ich das Bike zurückschicken.
> Ich denke, ich werde annehmen. Nach einem Mal fahren sieht das Bike eh so aus und somit bin ich preislich auf Canyon Level.
> Gruss Chester


 

Würde die 125 auch nehmen oder stattdessen einige Teile geben lassen.


----------



## ChesterAArthur (25. Juni 2013)

Die Testfahrt ist gemacht, fährt sich echt super, bereits nach 500m ein vertrautes Gefühl. Nur an den Anblick im Schaufenster muss ich mich noch gewöhnen, mein altes Cube Attention war 20", das neue hat nur 18", sieht im Vorbeifahren etwas klein aus. Aber ich finde es super wendig und die verstellbare Gabel ist total cool. Morgen geht's auf den ersten Trail ;-)


----------



## roecker (29. Juli 2013)

Ich Reihe mich hier als Forumsneuling auch mal ein. 
 Forum!

Suche schon länger im Netz, werde aber irgendwie nicht fündig. 

Mein Bike Vorgänger ging wohl etwas unsanft mit den Schrauben der Wippe um 
Finde bei Bike Discount, u.s.w schon den Schraubensatz für den Umlenkhebel, aber da ist nirgends die Aluhülse dabei. Da ist eine bei mir gebrochen und ich möchte die inkl. der Schrauben wechseln. Über den ursprünglichen Händler des Bikes war der Versuch vergebens da ran zu kommen. Gibt's das auch irgendwo im Netz oder weiß jemand die genau Bezeichnung?

Schaut einfach die Bilder anbei. Das Bild der 110er Wippe habe ich eingefügt, da sieht man die Hülsen besser. 

Thx


----------



## CelticTiger (29. Juli 2013)

roecker schrieb:


> Ich Reihe mich hier als Forumsneuling auch mal ein.
> Forum!
> 
> Suche schon lÃ¤nger im Netz, werde aber irgendwie nicht fÃ¼ndig.
> ...



Soweit ich weiÃ, werden nur komplette (und Ã¼berteuerte) Sets mit Lager angeboten. Die "AluhÃ¼lsen", die den DÃ¤mpfer zentrieren, werden mit den DÃ¤mpferbuchsen mitgeliefert, sind aber auch separat erhÃ¤ltlich. Toxoholics (Fox Deutschland) fertigt sie maÃgenau an. Kostenpunkt: Etwa â¬ 30.-  
LÃ¶sung: Ausbauen und die BikelÃ¤den mit groÃer Werkstatt abklappern. Ansonsten mal bei der nÃ¤chsten Schlosserei fragen. Habe mir dort auch einen Schraubbolzen fÃ¼r kleines Geld basteln lassen.

Edit: Sorry, ich bin heute nicht so ganz aufmerksam dabei. Sehe auf dem Photo erst jetzt, was Du mit "AluhÃ¼lsen" meinst. Zwecks neuer Abdeckscheiben schau Dich mal hier um.
Da ist jemand mit wenig Hirn und FingerspitzengefÃ¼hl zu Werke gegangen, wenn der Aludeckel gebrochen ist. Sehr wahrscheinlich wurde die Verschraubung viel zu fest angezogen, wofÃ¼r auch die ausgelutschten Konterschrauben sprechen. Daher solltest Du besser die Verschraubungen genau Ã¼berprÃ¼fen und bei dieser Gelegenheit gleich eine Portion Loctite 243 auftragen.


----------



## streckenjunkie (30. Juli 2013)

In meiner Stadt gibt es zum Glück einen Cube-Händler.
Ich hatte leider den Innensechskant lediert.
Ein Anruf beim Cubeservice und ein paar Tage später kamen Bolzen, Schraube und Aluhülse. (Keine Ahnung ob die Begriffe stimmen)
Gekostet hat es mich 7,50 für die 3 Teile, gibts wohl nicht einzeln.


----------



## CelticTiger (30. Juli 2013)

streckenjunkie schrieb:


> In meiner Stadt gibt es zum Glück einen Cube-Händler.
> Ich hatte leider den Innensechskant lediert.
> Ein Anruf beim Cubeservice und ein paar Tage später kamen Bolzen, Schraube und Aluhülse. (Keine Ahnung ob die Begriffe stimmen)
> Gekostet hat es mich 7,50 für die 3 Teile, gibts wohl nicht einzeln.



Von Cube? Echt? 
Soviel direkter Dienst am Kunden ist für Cube eher unüblich. Aber man lernt immer wieder dazu.  Da hätte ich mir meinen vorherigen Post glatt sparen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roecker (30. Juli 2013)

streckenjunkie schrieb:


> In meiner Stadt gibt es zum Glück einen Cube-Händler.
> Ich hatte leider den Innensechskant lediert.
> Ein Anruf beim Cubeservice und ein paar Tage später kamen Bolzen, Schraube und Aluhülse. (Keine Ahnung ob die Begriffe stimmen)
> Gekostet hat es mich 7,50 für die 3 Teile, gibts wohl nicht einzeln.



Das hört sich doch nicht schlecht an, hättest mir evtl. den Namen bzw. Adresse?


----------



## streckenjunkie (30. Juli 2013)

http://www.bike-emotions.de/
Das sollte aber auch jeder andere Cube-Händler für dich tun können.
Und es wäre sinnvoll dazu zu sagen, welche Farbe die Hülse haben soll.
Ich hatte halt einfach so bestellt und es war eine rote dabei.
Hat mich nicht sonderlich gestört, weil meine Hülse ja noch intakt ist.


----------



## roecker (30. Juli 2013)

Dankeschön 

Fahre morgen eh bei einem größeren Cube Händler vorbei, wenn der mir nicht hilft weiß ich ja jetzt wohin


----------



## roecker (7. August 2013)

Lob an den Cube Service 

Habe jetzt einen kompletten Schraubensatz mit Lagern und Hülsen für die Wippe, Dämpfer und Horstlink for free erhalten


----------



## streckenjunkie (8. August 2013)

For Free? Wie ging das denn?


----------



## roecker (8. August 2013)

Bike hat noch Garantie 

Die wollten mir zuerst weiss machen das es ein Verschleissteil ist.
Tatsächlich wurde das Bike aber so vom Händler ausgeliefert (war ein Vorführrad) Die hatten wohl auch die Schrauben verpfuscht und zu fest angezogen, von daher habe ich auch auf neue Schrauben bestanden.

Das die mir einen kompletten Satz inkl. Lager schicken ist natürlich eine feine Sache


----------



## hotspot_2 (8. August 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin seit heute stolzer Besitzer eines Cube AMS 130 Race mit einigen XT Umbauten (Bremsanlage und Schalthebel). Bike ist top, bin sehr zufrieden.

Eine Frage zu den Dämpfern. Ich bin leider im Moment 125 kg schwer, Tendenz abnehmend, und würde gerne die Dämpfer einstellen.

Ich kann aber nirgends was finden was den der maximal mögliche Druck der Gabel und des Dämpfers ist (beides Fox, meine Tallas und Evolution oder so).

Habt ihr mir da einen Tipp?

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Cubedriver66 (9. August 2013)

hotspot_2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin seit heute stolzer Besitzer eines Cube AMS 130 Race mit einigen XT Umbauten (Bremsanlage und Schalthebel). Bike ist top, bin sehr zufrieden.
> 
> ...


 
Guten Morgen und herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem Bike. Hoffentlich hast du viel Spaß damit.
Auf der Fox-Seite findest du eigentlich alle Handbücher, die zu Federungselement auch wichtige Informationen liefern (können).  

Schau mal hier: http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&ref=footer


----------



## CelticTiger (9. August 2013)

hotspot_2 schrieb:


> Ich bin leider im Moment 125 kg schwer, Tendenz abnehmend, und würde gerne die Dämpfer einstellen.



Abnehmend.....? Entspricht das auch der Wahrheit? 

Für's Erste stelle Gabel und Dämpfer so ein, daß Du 20% Negativfederweg hast. Aufgrund Deines Gewichts solltes Du hier vom Gesamtwert nochmals 5% abziehen, damit die Komponenten nicht gleich am nächsten Bordstein durchschlagen. 
Später, wenn Du für das Fahrwerk etwas Gefühl bekommst, kannst Du dann die Feinabstimmung vornehmen.
Druck- und Zugstufe mußt Du natürlich auch vorher einstellen. Dafür gibt es viele Ratgeber im Web, wie z.B. hier:
http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/

Na dann, viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike und allzeit gute und sichere Fahrt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FamalGosner (13. August 2013)

Hey. Hatte einer von euch schon mal einen Rahmenbruch am Hinterbau? Habe zwei verdächtige Risse links und rechts an einer Schweißnaht ausgemacht. Interessant wäre zu wissen, wie lange das dauert, bis Cube die Schwinge ersetzt.


----------



## Cubedriver66 (13. August 2013)

FamalGosner schrieb:


> Hey. Hatte einer von euch schon mal einen Rahmenbruch am Hinterbau? Habe zwei verdächtige Risse links und rechts an einer Schweißnaht ausgemacht. Interessant wäre zu wissen, wie lange das dauert, bis Cube die Schwinge ersetzt.


 
Hi du,

leider musste ich meinen 2011er-Rahmen auch bereits im letzten Jahr mit einem Riss direkt hinter der Schweißnaht an der rechten Kettenstrebe tauschen.  Im Austausch bekam ich im Rahmen der Garantie nach ca. 3 Wochen  einen neuen 2012er-Rahmen. Es hat soweit alles geklappt, die Farbe war identisch, leider hat der gelieferte Rahmen keine Steckachse mehr. 
Viel Glück bei der Beseitigung deines Problem!

Grüße
Georg


----------



## FamalGosner (13. August 2013)

Okay, danke für die Rückmeldung. Dann werde ich gleich mal den Cube-Händler besuchen, damit das schnell über den Tisch geht. Habe selbst schon ein 2012er Rahmen, sprich ohne Steckachse.

Gleichzeitig hat sich auch noch die Shimano XT Hinterradnabe verabschiedet. Der Freilauf scheint defekt zu sein und sobald ich nicht mehr trete, befördert das Ritzelpaket die Kette in die Speichen... Das werden harte Wochen ohne Rad


----------



## Cubedriver66 (13. August 2013)

FamalGosner schrieb:


> Okay, danke für die Rückmeldung. Dann werde ich gleich mal den Cube-Händler besuchen, damit das schnell über den Tisch geht. Habe selbst schon ein 2012er Rahmen, sprich ohne Steckachse.
> 
> Gleichzeitig hat sich auch noch die Shimano XT Hinterradnabe verabschiedet. Der Freilauf scheint defekt zu sein und sobald ich nicht mehr trete, befördert das Ritzelpaket die Kette in die Speichen... Das werden harte Wochen ohne Rad


 
Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass das alles bei dir auch klappt. Ich hatte in der Zeit Gott sei Dank noch ein Zweitrad, inzwischen hätte ich durch Diebstahl aber auch das Problem ohne Rad dazustehen.

Georg


----------



## CelticTiger (13. August 2013)

FamalGosner schrieb:


> Hey. Hatte einer von euch schon mal einen Rahmenbruch am Hinterbau? Habe zwei verdächtige Risse links und rechts an einer Schweißnaht ausgemacht. Interessant wäre zu wissen, wie lange das dauert, bis Cube die Schwinge ersetzt.



Bei mir trat letztes Jahr ein Haarriß an der hinteren Bremsaufnahme auf.
Nach fünf Tagen war bereits ein neuer Rahmen gekommen.  Vermutlich gab es die betreffende Strebe nicht mehr in Eloxalschwarz.
Die X12 Steckachsenaufnahme war auch vorhanden. Es war nach ein alter Rahmen aus dem Modelljahr 2011 (hergestellt laut Tretlagergravur im September 2010 in - Thaiwan  ). Aber irgendwie müssen sie ja die Preise im Zaum halten.
Nur die ganz und gar ungewöhlichen (aber sehr hochwertigen) Minikegelrollenlager von KOYO in den Drehpunkten der Hauptlager waren nicht mehr vorhanden. Im neuen Hinterbau waren nur billige No Name Industrielager eingebaut.  Habe sie dann umgehend gegen FAG Qualitätslager ausgetauscht. Damit fährt sich dann auch gleich ganz anders - zumindest im Kopf des verrückten Celtic-Bikers. 

Fazit: Im Prinzip kann ich mich nicht beklagen. Es ging alles sehr schnell und unkompliziert.  Die Sache mit den minderwertigeren Hinterbaulagern ist dabei wohl in der Kategorie Luxusproblemchen zu verorten. 

Übrigens: So schlecht scheinem die Cube Rahmen aus Thaiwan dann doch wieder nicht zu sein. Als ich mit dem neuem Rahmen, bzw. mit dem Bike im Zug unterwegs gewesen bin, kam ich mit einem Schweißer, der sich ebenfalls im Mehrzweckabteil aufhielt, ins Gespräch. Er bemerkte, die Schweißnähte seien angeblich "traumhaft" präzise. Das ist dann doch ein beruhigendes Gefühl.


----------



## basti313 (13. August 2013)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Nur die ganz und gar ungewöhlichen (aber sehr hochwertigen) Minikegelrollenlager von KOYO in den Drehpunkten der Hauptlager waren nicht mehr vorhanden. Im neuen Hinterbau waren nur billige No Name Industrielager eingebaut.  Habe sie dann umgehend gegen FAG Qualitätslager ausgetauscht. Damit fährt sich dann auch gleich ganz anders - zumindest im Kopf des verrückten Celtic-Bikers.


Fakt ist, dass man es im Bereich der Lager eigentlich nicht richtig machen kann. Die Lagerluft ist auch bei Billiglagern in Ordnung und dann entscheidet nur noch der Stahl...da kann es der Hersteller der Lager durchaus gut meinen und einen rostfreien (rostfreieren...) Stahl verwenden. Bei normaler Anwendung eines Kugellagers ist das besser, aber am Radl mit fast nur statischer Belastung blöd.
Je nachdem ob die Lager rosten, oder ob sie durch Druck kaputt gehen ist mal das gute und mal das billige Lager besser...ist halt einfach alles Mist, weil Kugellager eigentlich grundsätzlich falsch sind.



CelticTiger schrieb:


> Übrigens: So schlecht scheinem die Cube Rahmen aus Thaiwan dann doch wieder nicht zu sein. Als ich mit dem neuem Rahmen, bzw. mit dem Bike im Zug unterwegs gewesen bin, kam ich mit einem Schweißer, der sich ebenfalls im Mehrzweckabteil aufhielt, ins Gespräch. Er bemerkte, die Schweißnähte seien angeblich "traumhaft" präzise. Das ist dann doch ein beruhigendes Gefühl.


Das Thema ist ganz einfach, dass du in Europa bis auf wenige teure Ausnahmen, gar keine so qualifizierten Schweißer mehr bekommst. Auch wenn wir das doppelte bezahlen würden, dann wäre es nicht möglich die ganzen Fahrradrahmen in Deutschland schweißen zu lassen, weil einfach das qualifizierte Personal fehlt.
In Taiwan fangen die Schweißer mit 6 Jahren an und wenn die mit 16 Jahren an offizielle Arbeiten wie Fahrradrahmen für namhafte Hersteller ran dürfen haben sie schon 10 Jahre Erfahrung...ohne Berufsschule, Urlaub und Krankenschein. Bis der deutsche Schweißer diese Erfahrung hat geht er in Rente.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (13. August 2013)

basti313 schrieb:


> In Taiwan fangen die SchweiÃer mit 6 Jahren an und wenn die mit 16 Jahren an offizielle Arbeiten wie Fahrradrahmen fÃ¼r namhafte Hersteller ran dÃ¼rfen haben sie schon 10 Jahre Erfahrung...ohne Berufsschule, Urlaub und Krankenschein.



Jetzt hast Du mich meines guten GefÃ¼hls beraubt!  Kinderarbeit ist absolut pervers! 
Aber andererseits wÃ¼rde dieser schÃ¶ne Sport noch weniger Menschen zugÃ¤nglich und ein Modell aus der Oberklasse, wie z.B. das aktuelle AMS 130 SL locker bei Ã¼ber â¬ 4000.- liegen. Man kÃ¶nnte sich das auch so vortellen, daÃ der Rahmen dann qualitativ, aber auch preislich quasi auf Fox-Niveau lÃ¤ge, wenn diese Analogie gestattet ist.
Konsequenterweise dÃ¼rften wir dann auch keine Markenklammotten, wie zum Beispiel die geliebten Nike Turnschuhe tragen. 
Dies ist natÃ¼rlich keine Rechtfertigung dafÃ¼r, daÃ wir munter so weiter machen kÃ¶nnen. 
Ich kÃ¶nnte jetzt weit ausholen Ã¼ber Hartz-Gesetze, Zeitarbeit und DumpinglÃ¶hne. 
Das ist ein Ã¼bles Dilemma, in daÃ uns dieses von relati wenigen miÃbrauchte Wirtschaftssystem gebracht hat.

Aber zurÃ¼ck zu den technischen Aspekten:


basti313 schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass man es im Bereich der Lager eigentlich nicht richtig  machen kann. Die Lagerluft ist auch bei Billiglagern in Ordnung und dann  entscheidet nur noch der Stahl...da kann es der Hersteller der Lager  durchaus gut meinen und einen rostfreien (rostfreieren...) Stahl  verwenden. Bei normaler Anwendung eines Kugellagers ist das besser, aber  am Radl mit fast nur statischer Belastung blÃ¶d.
> Je nachdem ob die Lager rosten, oder ob sie durch Druck kaputt gehen ist  mal das gute und mal das billige Lager besser...ist halt einfach alles  Mist, weil Kugellager eigentlich grundsÃ¤tzlich falsch sind.



Ich habe festgestellt, daÃ die Lager in den Cuberahmen sehr gut gegen Staub geschÃ¼tzt sind. Gegen Feuchtigkeit kann man gut mit einer zusÃ¤tzlichen Schmierpackung vorgehen. Man muÃ natÃ¼rlich mind. einmal jÃ¤hrlich die Lager (ist der Plural korrekt?) ausbauen und das zusÃ¤tzliche Fett in die Industrielager reinquetschen.
Andererseit ist der Aufpreis fÃ¼r Edelstahllager dann aber auch nicht so hoch. Ich meine, man kann sich damit eine ganze Menge Arbeit sparen. Aber nicht wenige Biker schrauben ja wahnsinnig gerne herum.


----------



## basti313 (13. August 2013)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Ich habe festgestellt, daß die Lager in den Cuberahmen sehr gut gegen Staub geschützt sind. Gegen Feuchtigkeit kann man gut mit einer zusätzlichen Schmierpackung vorgehen. Man muß natürlich mind. einmal jährlich die Lager (ist der Plural korrekt?) ausbauen und das zusätzliche Fett in die Industrielager reinquetschen.


Ja. zusätzliches Fett hilft. Wir brauchen ja keinen Leichtlauf, sind ja nur immer ein paar Grad Bewegung.



CelticTiger schrieb:


> Andererseit ist der Aufpreis für Edelstahllager dann aber auch nicht so hoch. Ich meine, man kann sich damit eine ganze Menge Arbeit sparen. Aber nicht wenige Biker schrauben ja wahnsinnig gerne herum.


Edelstahllager halte ich für viel zu weich. Da drückt es ja sofort die Kugeln rein.


----------



## streckenjunkie (14. August 2013)

Servus Leute,

zwei Fragen eines Schrauberneulings (Ich versuche gerade alles über mein Cube AMS 130 Pro 2011 zu lernen)

Ich habe vor kurzem eine neue Kette aufgezogen und mich dabei an einem Tutorial von MountainBIKE (Zeitschrift) gehalten. Jetzt würde ich gerne kontrollieren,
ob ich das kürzen richtig gemacht habe bzw. die Länge stimmt.
Wie viele Glieder fahrt ihr? Bei mir ist noch alles Original:
Schaltung: Shimano Deore XT RD-M773 Shadow 10-speed
Umwerfer: Shimano SLX FD-M661-10, Down Swing, 34.9mm
Kette: Shimano CN-HG74 10-speed, 110 links (Ich weiß halt nicht ob 110 stimmt)
Kurbel: Shimano FC-M552 2-Piece 42x32x24T, 175mm, Press-Fit BB 3x10 speed

Meine zweite Frage dreht sich um die Nabe.
Ist das Einstellschraube und wenn ja, was kann ich damit einstellen?






Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Florian Streck


----------



## Trust2k (14. August 2013)

Hallo Florian,

1.
am besten Vergleich man immer die Länge von der alten und neuen Kette und kürzt die Kette dementsprechend.
Ander soll einfach gewährleistet sein das die Kette von auf dem kleinsten Kettenblatt und hinten auf dem kleinsten Ritzel nicht durchhängt. 

2. da kannst du das axiale Spiel einstellen, also wenn Spiel nach links und rechts hast und die Bremse schleift.


----------



## CelticTiger (14. August 2013)

Hallo Florian,

ich habe ebenfalls das 42x32x24T Kettenblatt, die Cassette hat 36 Ritzel (XT 10speed). Ich komme mit 110 Kettenglieder so gerade eben hin, daß es für den kleinsten Gang reicht.
Welche Cassette hast Du denn drauf, bzw. wie lautet die Ritzelkonfiguration?

Zu Deiner zweiten Frage: Hast Du denn Schwierigkeiten wie z.B. eine schleifende Bremse, die sich nicht mit der Bremssattelkorrektur beheben läßt? Hast Du einen konventionellen Schnellspanner oder Steckachse? 

Grüße aus Düsseldorf
                                  Olli.


----------



## Cubedriver66 (15. August 2013)

streckenjunkie schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> zwei Fragen eines Schrauberneulings (Ich versuche gerade alles über mein Cube AMS 130 Pro 2011 zu lernen)
> 
> ...


 
Guten Morgen Florian,

die 2. Frage ist ja schon beantwortet, so dass ich mich auf deine erste stürze. 
Hier kannst du die Kettenlänge für dein AMS zukünftig selber errechnen. http://www.mtb-biking.de/antrieb/kette.htm 
Mit einem 42er Kettenblatt und einem unterstellten "Ritzelpaket" (Kassette) von 11-36 Zähnen, bist du mit 110 Kettengliedern genau richtig unterwegs. 

Grüße aus dem Pott
Georg


----------



## streckenjunkie (15. August 2013)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Hallo Florian,
> 
> ich habe ebenfalls das 42x32x24T Kettenblatt, die Cassette hat 36 Ritzel (XT 10speed). Ich komme mit 110 Kettenglieder so gerade eben hin, daß es für den kleinsten Gang reicht.
> Welche Cassette hast Du denn drauf, bzw. wie lautet die Ritzelkonfiguration?
> ...



Danke für die 3 hilfreichen Antworten.

Japp, ich habe Schwierigkeiten mit einer schleifenden Bremse.
Ich habe die Bremskolben schon zweimal gängig gemacht, an denen kann es nicht liegen.
Bremssattelkorrektur wollte auch nicht hinhauen, lockerschrauben, hin-und-her-Wackeln, Bremshebel ziehen und wieder festschrauben.
Aber beim Festschrauben sieht man schön, dass sich die Bremsscheiben wieder schön parallel nach links (Fahrtrichtung, Bremse sitzt links) ziehen.

Wie stellt man denn mit dieser Schraube an der Nabe das Spiel ein?
Vor allem weil diese Schraube sehr sehr leichtgängig ist.
Gibt es dazu ein Tutorial bzw. eine Anleitung?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Florian


----------



## FamalGosner (22. August 2013)

So, mittlerweile habe ich eine Rückmeldung von Cube. Sie tauschen den Rahmen komplett, er ist ja erst 1,5 Jahre alt. Leider, leider, leider gibt es den Pro Rahmen von 2012 nicht mehr (schwarz/weiß/grün), sondern nur noch die race red Version von diesem Jahr. Da passt jetzt das ganze Zubehör farblich nicht mehr  Mal schauen wie es in der Realität aussieht, zur Not kann man es ja immer noch verkaufen  Jetzt heißt es erstmal abwarten, bis der neue Rahmen da ist!


----------



## gzero (26. August 2013)

..


----------



## gzero (26. August 2013)

streckenjunkie schrieb:


> Danke für die 3 hilfreichen Antworten.
> 
> Japp, ich habe Schwierigkeiten mit einer schleifenden Bremse.
> Ich habe die Bremskolben schon zweimal gängig gemacht, an denen kann es nicht liegen.
> ...



Ich hatte das gleiche Problem: Ständig schleifen und immer wieder hat sich der Brenssattel verzogen. Jetzt bin mal zu einen anderen Händler (nicht Cube) und der hat festgestellt, das das Gewinde defekt ist (Bike 1 1/5 Jahre alt). 

(Das Schleifgeräusch kan daurch, das der Bremssatel an der Bremsscheibe geschleift hat, dort ist eh ziemlich kanpp verbaut worden.)

Dankenswekise hat sich der neue neue Händler darum gekümmert und die Gabel weggeaschickt und die haben sie wiederum zu einer Spezialfirma gesendet, die Gewinde repariert. 
Keine Ahnung, welches Verfahren die Anwenden. Ich weiß, es gibt so was wie Helicoil und man kann es selber reparieren, aber davon lasse ich lieber die Finger.
Ich hoffe das hält jetzt. Bin von meinem Orginal-Händler enttäuscht. Überlege mir,einen Brief zu Cube zu schreiben. Zu fest hatte ich die Schraube nie gezogen. Bin dem neuen Händler wirklich sehr sehr dankbar, das er sich darum gekümmert hat, obwohl ich das Bike dort nicht gekauft habe. Bleibe jetzt bei dem. Und sollte ich eine neues Bike kaufen, dann dort, wäre halt dann kein Cube mehr, aber:

leider hab ich jetzt etwas das Vertrauen in mein Bike verloren.

Frage: Kommt das öftesr vor, dass die Gewinde Ihren Geist aufgeben oder ist das ein Einzelschicksal ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trust2k (26. August 2013)

Hi schon blöd mit deiner Gabel.

Aber sowas kann immer mal passieren und wer weiss wer dein Gewinde verkorkst hat?

Cube hätte halt den Fall geprüft und die Gabel dann weggeschickt oder ein neues Casting verbaut.

Falls der Helicoil nicht halten sollte, immer noch billiger als ne neue Gabel


----------



## gzero (27. August 2013)

Gestern beim Händlerm gewssen: 48 Euro, bin erleichtert..

Dei Gabel wurde ja zu Scram geschickt und die haben ja selber entschieden, das Gewinde reparieren zu lassen. Hätte ich die Wahl gehabt, hätte ich auch ein neues Casting genommen..nun gut, vielleicht hälts ja...Die wissen doch bestimmt, was zu tun ist, oder ??

Wie gesagt, ich bin ja sauer auf meinen CUbe Händler, der den Fehler nicht erkannt hatte: Kaum war ich da und erzählt, das die Bremse schleift. Die haben immer den Sattel neu ausgerichtet und gesagt, es passt scho ! Nach der nächsten Ausfahrt dann wieder das gleiche, wieder zum Händler und ich wurde da nie ernst genommen. Aussagen wie: Bremsen Sie auch richtig !!! Ich wußte ja selber nicht oder ich wäre ja denn nie darauf gekommen, das das Gewinde kaputt sein könnte. Das erst ein Giant Händler das dann geanuer Prüft...der Hit ! Wie gesagt, ich bin den Händler sehr sehr dankbar !

Am liebsten würde ich das alles mal mit einen Brief Cube mitteilen , weil ja praktisch seit Mai mein Bike Woche für Woche nur in der Wrststatt war..total Ausfall heuer !

So: Aber trotzt all den Ärger (seit Mai) gönne ich mir jetzt eine XT-Bremsanlage. Das ist auch so eine Geschichte, die mich Ärgert: Laut Cube Katalog müsste eine 505 an meinen 130Pro sein, aber es ist nur eine 445 oder 6 dran. Gut, der unterschied müsste minimkl sein. Was mich so Ärgert, man zahlt 2000 Euro und es könnte doch zumindest eine Shimano Deore oder SLX Bremse dran sein ! Zumal: Ich habe ja SLX Bremsgriffe und dachte, das dann unten eine SLX dran wäre ! Habe mich halt zu schlecht vorher informiert.  Warum machen die das: SLX Hebel und unten Standard Massen-Ware ! Meine Bremse kostet ca. 55 Euro unten, und das für ein AMX !würggggg

So was meint Ihr: Mein Händler fährt auf die Eurobike und erkundigt sich, ob eine neue XT-Bremse rauskommt vermutlich eher nicht, da ja die neue glaube ich erst Ende 2012 rausgekommen  ist. Aber die Woche warte ich halt ab. Freu mich dann schon auf die XT-Bremse, auch wenn's viel Kohle ist. Sollte ich mir ein neues Bike mal holen, dann achte ich gleich besser drauf: Obwohl, bei vielen Fullys sind nur "normalo" Bremsen dran nicht mal deore", erst ab einer höhren Preislage. Bei Hardttail ist mir aufgefallen, da bekommt man schon für 2000 Euro komplett- Bikes mit XT !

euer unwissender...und hoffentlich bald glücklicher Xt-Bremsen fahrer mir hoffentlich Gewinder-halt-Kitt...


----------



## GeneralDesert (27. August 2013)

Hat jemand eine 160mm Gabel (Lyrik) an sein Bike gebaut? Sind ja nur 10mm mehr, aber die Option zu 35mm Standrohren reizt mich.


----------



## FamalGosner (28. August 2013)

gzero schrieb:


> So: Aber trotzt all den Ärger (seit Mai) gönne ich mir jetzt eine XT-Bremsanlage. Das ist auch so eine Geschichte, die mich Ärgert: Laut Cube Katalog müsste eine 505 an meinen 130Pro sein, aber es ist nur eine 445 oder 6 dran. Gut, der unterschied müsste minimkl sein. Was mich so Ärgert, man zahlt 2000 Euro und es könnte doch zumindest eine Shimano Deore oder SLX Bremse dran sein ! Zumal: Ich habe ja SLX Bremsgriffe und dachte, das dann unten eine SLX dran wäre ! Habe mich halt zu schlecht vorher informiert.  Warum machen die das: SLX Hebel und unten Standard Massen-Ware ! Meine Bremse kostet ca. 55 Euro unten, und das für ein AMX !würggggg



Im Set ist die XT doch, verglichen mit der Leistung und den Preisen der Konkurrenz, spottbillig. Möchte nie wieder eine andere! Gestern auf dem Demo Day schien es nicht so, als würde Shimano da groß was ändern wollen. Such dir lieber ein gutes "Ausverkauf"-Angebot und schlag zu!


----------



## bronks (28. August 2013)

gzero schrieb:


> ... Das ist auch so eine Geschichte, die mich Ärgert: Laut Cube Katalog müsste eine 505 an meinen 130Pro sein, aber es ist nur eine 445 oder 6 dran. ... SLX Hebel ...


Das ist ein bissl anders, denn 505 sollte der Hebel sein und Sattel ist 446. 

Wenn Du einen SLX-Hebel hast, dann kannst Du Dich darüber freuen oder auch nicht, denn ob dieser besser ist, als der 505 weiß ich nicht. Die Kombination 505/446 funktioniert auch im Inntal so ziemlich sehr gut.


----------



## gzero (28. August 2013)

Der Heble ist mir pipe: Ich dachte halt, wenn schon SLX Hebel, dann ist da eine komplette SLX, wobei mir das mein Händler vor dem Kauf  ja das so bestätigt hat: "Da ist doch eine SLX montiert " daumen:...ich kannte mich auch damals noch nicht so aus ! 

Jedenfalls Ich freu mich auf die XT !


----------



## GeneralDesert (29. August 2013)

Mein schatz 
Knappe 24h alt

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## mr.kay (29. August 2013)

GeneralDesert schrieb:


> Mein schatz
> Knappe 24h alt
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 4


Viel Spass damit!

BTW 
Lass es dir nich wieder mopsen, wie dein Spezið


----------



## gzero (30. August 2013)

sieht gut aus....besser wie meins...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (30. August 2013)

Das Rot erinnert mich an die Kirmes-Autoscooter in den 70ern.  
Sieht echt klasse aus! 

Viel Spaß und allzeit gute Fahrt!


----------



## GeneralDesert (30. August 2013)

Quitscht eure Bremse auch ganz leicht? Also nicht penetrant, aber dennoch hörbar. Außerdem wackelt die Gabel leicht wenn ich Bremse. Sind die Laufräder oder der Schnellspanner nicht steif genug? Habt ihr da was geändert?


----------



## Trust2k (30. August 2013)

Servus ? 
Was hast du für Bremsen dran ?
Wenn es Hayes sind, dann lebe damit oder hol dir Shimano, hab lange mit den Hayes rumgedoktert, brachte leider nix.
Seit die SLX drauf sind ist Ruhe.

Das die Gabel ein bissl sich bewegt ist normal, ne 32 Gabel ist halt keine Totem  

Du kannst aber mal gucken ob die Gabel unten am Steuerschaft richtig sitzt und da nicht rumeiert. Wenn locker dann Vorbau lösen und die Aheadkappe nachziehen.




Das Rot von dem neuen AMS sieht echt geil aus !!


----------



## der_seri (30. August 2013)

Mal ne schnelle Frage: Ich schau grad nach günstigen Fullys und kann ein AMS 130 Race (2013er) beim Händler für 1679 bekommen - ist der Preis für Händler gut?


----------



## GeneralDesert (30. August 2013)

Hab ne Magura MT2 dran. Sobald mein Konto voller ist, kommt auch wieder eine XT dran. Aber ich will ja nicht das Bike solange im Keller stehen lassen 




der_seri schrieb:


> Mal ne schnelle Frage: Ich schau grad nach günstigen Fullys und kann ein AMS 130 Race (2013er) beim Händler für 1679 bekommen - ist der Preis für Händler gut?



Würde ich sofort nehmen. Ich habe 2099 bezahlt


----------



## der_seri (30. August 2013)

Gehe.. Ja, verglichen mit den Preisvergleichen im Inet ist es natürlich gut, und ich Kauf auch lieber bei Händlern. 

Ein Problem bei dem Teil ist scheinbar dann das gleiche Gefährt wie viele, viele Leute zu haben..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeneralDesert (30. August 2013)

Naja, aber ist das für dich ein (gut funktionierendes, bezahlbares) Sportgerät oder ein Statussymbol?


----------



## CelticTiger (30. August 2013)

der_seri schrieb:


> Mal ne schnelle Frage: Ich schau grad nach gÃ¼nstigen Fullys und kann ein AMS 130 Race (2013er) beim HÃ¤ndler fÃ¼r 1679â¬ bekommen - ist der Preis fÃ¼r HÃ¤ndler gut?



*Das geht absolut in Ordnung! * 
â¬ 1679.- sind  in diesem Falle ja fast schon Direktversenderkonditionen. FÃ¼r die gesparten â¬ 420.- kannst Du Dir dann ein Paar leichte und fluffige 1600g-SystemlaufrÃ¤der kaufen. Dann hast Du ein tadelloses Allmountain der Oberklasse mit einem genialen AM-Fahrwerk! Mit einigen weiteren TuningmaÃnahmen fÃ¼r relativ kleines Geld kommst Du dann auf ein 12kg-Bike. 
DafÃ¼r muÃ man demnÃ¤chst bei Cube ab der 2014er Kollektion richtig tief in die Tasche greifen.  (siehe Cube 2014 Thread). So etwas komfortables wie eine Talas gibt's dann nicht mehr unter â¬ 3300.- 
Also, sofort zugreifen!


----------



## der_seri (30. August 2013)

Danke für den Ratschlag! Mir hat das Fahrrad bei der Probefahrt auch echt gefallen & ich habs noch bis nächste Woche reserviert, so dass ich mir das durch den Kopf gehen lassen will (bzw. morgen noch zu anderen Händlern gehen und andere Bikes gegntesten).

Ich hab halt nicht viel Ahnung davon, welches MTB gut ist und meinen Zweck (ordentlich über waldige und bergige Singletrails heizen) erfüllt. Wichtig ist mir v.a., dass das Fahrrad schön wendig ist und nicht zu schwer - die 12,7 Kilo vom AMS sollten schon ok sein.


----------



## CelticTiger (31. August 2013)

der_seri schrieb:


> Danke für den Ratschlag! Mir hat das Fahrrad bei der Probefahrt auch echt gefallen & ich habs noch bis nächste Woche reserviert, so dass ich mir das durch den Kopf gehen lassen will (bzw. morgen noch zu anderen Händlern gehen und andere Bikes gegntesten).
> 
> Ich hab halt nicht viel Ahnung davon, welches MTB gut ist und meinen Zweck (ordentlich über waldige und bergige Singletrails heizen) erfüllt. Wichtig ist mir v.a., dass das Fahrrad schön wendig ist und nicht zu schwer - die 12,7 Kilo vom AMS sollten schon ok sein.



Leider sind die Sunringle Laufräder am AMS 130 Race bleischwer und obendrein gibt's mit dem Freilauf überdurchschnittlich oft Schwierigkeiten. Dies ist aber auch schon der einzige Mangel an diesem soliden Bike. Irgendjemand im Forum hat die Sunringle Radium mal gewogen. Ich meine mich an 2200g (ohne Reifen, Bremsscheibe, Steckachse/Schnellspanner, Felgenband) zu erinnern. Damit macht das Fahren einfach nicht so viel Spaß wie mit einem leichteren LRS. Insbesondere am Hang wird so etwas auf längeren Strecken außerordentlich unangenehm. 
Ein Bike mit leichten Laufrädern so um die 1600g ist ein echtes Erlebnis. Wenn Du von einem solchen schweren LRS wie die Sunrigles auf einen 600g leichteren umsteigt, wirst Du dies sicherlich nur bestätigen können. Du kannst ja mal vorher bei Deinem Bikehändler eine Probefahrt mit einem entsprechenden LRS machen.
Mein Rat: Fang am besten schon mal an, die  400.-, für die es bereits hervorragende Systemlaufräder gibt, langsam zusammen zu sparen. Bei einem Internetanbieter habe ich neulich die älteren DT Swiss X1600 für  320.- (vorne konventioneller Schnellspanner, hinten X12 Steckachse) gesehen, um ein aus der Menge der Sonderangebote herausragendes Beispiel nun nennen. Die alten X1600 haben noch keine Straightpull-befestigten Speichen, was aber keinen sürbaren Unterschied zu normal befestigten Speichen macht. Sieht eben nur nicht so spacig aus.
Ich persönlich halte die Laufräder für den wichtigsten Part am Bike, dem man viel Aufmerksamkeit widmen sollte. Gerade hier bemerkt man (neben den Federkomponenten) beim Einsatz Qualität und Gewicht am deutlichsten. Aber dies ist eben nur meine persönlicher Meinung. Andere User setzen hier andere Prioritäten, die bestimmt auch sehr gut begründbar sind.


----------



## GeneralDesert (31. August 2013)

Bis auf den lauten Freilauf bin ich sehr zufrieden mit den Laufrädern. Ein Vergleich zu leichteren fehlt mir aber leider 

Was mir bisschen zu schaffen macht, ist die Bremse. Sie erzeugt kein Quietschen, sondern eine Art gluckern. Werde damit die Tage mal zu meinem Händler gehen und hoffen dass er das unter Kontrolle bekommt. Selber machen werde ich auf jeden Fall erstmal nichts...


----------



## CelticTiger (31. August 2013)

GeneralDesert schrieb:


> Bis auf den lauten Freilauf bin ich sehr zufrieden mit den Laufrädern. Ein Vergleich zu leichteren fehlt mir aber leider
> 
> Was mir bisschen zu schaffen macht, ist die Bremse. Sie erzeugt kein Quietschen, sondern eine Art gluckern. Werde damit die Tage mal zu meinem Händler gehen und hoffen dass er das unter Kontrolle bekommt. Selber machen werde ich auf jeden Fall erstmal nichts...



Wenn Du wie ich zu den Bikern gehörst, die einen leiseren Freilauf bevorzugen, dann ist DT Swiss vielleicht nicht so gut für Dich geeignet. Deren nahezu "unkaputtbaren" Zahnscheibenfreiläufe können eine enorme Lautstärke entwickeln.  Während die Zahnscheiben mit 18 Zähnen knattern, surren die mit 36 Zähnen.
Gott sei Dank sind sie ohne Werkzeug mit nur wenigen Handgriffen zu warten. Man zieht den Rotor mitsamt der montierten Cassette einfach ab, um Zugriff zur Freilaufkammer zu bekommen. Damit der Freilauf schön leise bleibt, müssen die Zahnscheiben alle drei bis vier Wochen mit einer kleinen Portion Molykote TP 42 (versetzt mit 5% hochqualitatives Öl, z.B. Ballistol) versehen werden. Diese kleine Arbeit ist allerdings in fünf Minuten sehr schnell verrichtet.
Hardcore-Leisetreter, die diesen geringen Aufwand scheuen, sollten von DT Swiss vielleicht eher Abstand nehmen. 

Eine gluckernde statt quietschende Bremse?  
Zu den Maguras kann ich Dir mangels Erfahrung leider nichts sagen. Da solltest Du ins entsprechende Fachforum für Parts schauen.


----------



## GeneralDesert (31. August 2013)

Ich habe noch einen Crossmax herumliegen, den ich einbaue, wenn die Sunringle den Geist aufgegeben haben. Leider haben die auch nur eine 19mm Maulweite. Mal schauen wie die so sind.


----------



## CelticTiger (31. August 2013)

GeneralDesert schrieb:


> Ich habe noch einen Crossmax herumliegen, den ich einbaue, wenn die Sunringle den Geist aufgegeben haben. Leider haben die auch nur eine 19mm Maulweite. Mal schauen wie die so sind.



Das hättest Du auch eher erwähnen können, dann hätte ich mir meine epischen Ausführungen zu DT Swiss SLR glatt sparen können.  
Wenn Du ein Paar Crossmax "herumliegen" hast, solltest Du sie sofort einbauen! Das sind hervorragende Systemlaufräder.  Die Verarbeitung ist entsprechend hochwertig. Es gibt diverse Ausführungen. Jedoch liegen sie alle deutlich unter 1800g. Die Crossmax ST haben serienmäßig 19mm Felgenbreite, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Mavic gibt sie bis mind. 2.5` Reifenbreite frei. Die aktuellen ST bringen gerade mal 1590g auf die Waage. 
Damit dürfte sich die Frage nach neuen Laufrädern erübrigt haben.

Hast Du das Bike nun gekauft oder zur Probe über's WE?


----------



## GeneralDesert (31. August 2013)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Das hättest Du auch eher erwähnen können, dann hätte ich mir meine epischen Ausführungen zu DT Swiss SLR glatt sparen können.
> Wenn Du ein Paar Crossmax "herumliegen" hast, solltest Du sie sofort einbauen! Das sind hervorragende Systemlaufräder.  Die Verarbeitung ist entsprechend hochwertig. Es gibt diverse Ausführungen. Jedoch liegen sie alle deutlich unter 1800g. Die Crossmax ST haben serienmäßig 19mm Felgenbreite, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Mavic gibt sie bis mind. 2.5` Reifenbreite frei. Die aktuellen ST bringen gerade mal 1590g auf die Waage.
> Damit dürfte sich die Frage nach neuen Laufrädern erübrigt haben.
> 
> Hast Du das Bike nun gekauft oder zur Probe über's WE?



Es tut mir leid 
Die Frage ist nun auch ein wenig, ob ich die Teile verkaufen soll und von dem Geld einen anderen LRS kaufen soll (wegen der 24 Messerspeichen) oder ihn halt behalte. Dies gehört aber nicht in den Thread 

Wenn du mich meinst: Meins ist gekauft


----------



## CelticTiger (31. August 2013)

GeneralDesert schrieb:


> Es tut mir leid
> Die Frage ist nun auch ein wenig, ob ich die Teile verkaufen soll und von dem Geld einen anderen LRS kaufen soll (wegen der 24 Messerspeichen) oder ihn halt behalte. Dies gehört aber nicht in den Thread
> 
> Wenn du mich meinst: Meins ist gekauft



Dann sag' ich mal, viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike und allzeit gute und sichere Fahrt! 
Die Crossmax ST würde ich an Deiner Stelle auf jeden Fall behalten. Sind klasse Laufräder! Damit hast Du ein Bike, an dem es nichts mehr zu mäkeln gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_seri (1. September 2013)

@CelticTiger: Danke für den epischen Aufsatz zu den Laufrädern


----------



## CelticTiger (1. September 2013)

@ GeneralDesert
@ der_seri

Mir fällt gerade auf, daß ich Euch beide bei meinen gestrigen Beiträgen glatt in einen Topf geworfen habe.  Sorry, ich war so mit meinem "Laufradaufsatz"  beschäftigt, daß ich Euch für ein und den selben User gehalten habe. 
Das ist mir im Nachhinein etwas unangenehm. Ich bitte für die Unaufmerksamkeit um Nachsicht!

@ der seri: Dann waren meine Bemerkungen zu den DT Swiss X1600 wenigstens doch nicht umsonst.


----------



## ChesterAArthur (2. September 2013)

So, nach lediglich 250 KM habe auch ich Knarz- und Knackgeräusche aus dem Bereich Innenlager...
Hat mit nem gelegentlichen Knacken unter Belastung angefangen und sich jetzt zu einem deutlichen Knarzen- und Knacken ausgeweitet, nervt einfach nur noch.
Kurbel ausgebaut, alles sauber gemacht, immer noch... Pedale sind bombenfest, am Sattel liegts auch nicht, da Geräusche auch im Wiegetritt vorkommen.
Hinterrad schon mit 17 verschiedenen Drehmomenten angezogen...nichts...es ist zum Haare raufen ( wenn ich noch welche hätte  )
Noch jemand ne Idee?

Gruss Chester


----------



## CelticTiger (2. September 2013)

ChesterAArthur schrieb:


> So, nach lediglich 250 KM habe auch ich Knarz- und Knackgeräusche aus dem Bereich Innenlager...
> Hat mit nem gelegentlichen Knacken unter Belastung angefangen und sich jetzt zu einem deutlichen Knarzen- und Knacken ausgeweitet, nervt einfach nur noch.
> Kurbel ausgebaut, alles sauber gemacht, immer noch... Pedale sind bombenfest, am Sattel liegts auch nicht, da Geräusche auch im Wiegetritt vorkommen.
> Hinterrad schon mit 17 verschiedenen Drehmomenten angezogen...nichts...es ist zum Haare raufen ( wenn ich noch welche hätte  )
> ...



Bei mir tritt das Phänomen so alle 1000 bis 1500km auf. Obwohl noch alles gut gefettet ist, fängt es bei großer Belastung der Kurbel aus heiterem Himmel an zu knacken.
Ich demontiere daraufhin die Kurbel, mache alles schön sauber, fette ordentlich nach und schraube alles wieder zusammen. In der Regel knackt es danach - immer noch. Dann noch mal die Kurbel demontieren und die Klemmschrauben wieder mit ca. 10Nm festziehen. Knackt es dann immer noch, die gleiche Prozedur von vorne, also Kurbel lösen, Achse mit Kettenblätter raus und alles wieder festziehen. 
Nach dem dritten bis vierten Versuch ist dann für die nächsten 1000km wieder Ruhe. 
Frage mich bitte keiner, woran es nun liegt.  Aber Hauptsache, danach ist wieder Ruhe. 

PS: Diese "Anleitung" gillt für die XT Hollowtech II Kurbelgarnitur. Wenn Du noch die Shimano Shimano M552 fährst, die, soweit ich mich richtig erinnere, bei dem 2011er AMS 130 Pro serienmäßig verbaut war, empfehle ich es einfach mal zu probieren. Auch wenn das Prozedere hier etwas aufwendiger ist.


----------



## Uni560 (2. September 2013)

Das habe ich gerade Samstag gelöst.
Nimm mal das Hauptlager auseinander und mache alle reibstellen sauber. Dort setzt sich sehr gerne sehr schnell Dreck ab.
Hat bei mir Wunder bewirkt. Mein bike hörte sich so an, als würde es gleich auseinander brechen, egal ob sitzend oder stehend pedaliert wurde


----------



## Holzmtb (2. September 2013)

ChesterAArthur schrieb:


> So, nach lediglich 250 KM habe auch ich Knarz- und Knackgeräusche aus dem Bereich Innenlager...
> Hat mit nem gelegentlichen Knacken unter Belastung angefangen und sich jetzt zu einem deutlichen Knarzen- und Knacken ausgeweitet, nervt einfach nur noch.
> Kurbel ausgebaut, alles sauber gemacht, immer noch... Pedale sind bombenfest, am Sattel liegts auch nicht, da Geräusche auch im Wiegetritt vorkommen.
> Hinterrad schon mit 17 verschiedenen Drehmomenten angezogen...nichts...es ist zum Haare raufen ( wenn ich noch welche hätte  )
> ...



Nur mal so ins Blaue:
Sattelstütze ist egal, ob man sitztnoder nicht.
Es könnte auch die Schelle des Umwerfers sein. Einfach mal lösen und reinigen.
Dann würde ich mal die Lager des hinteren Laufrades prüfen. Hatte sich bei mir
angekündigt und ich habe es nicht gemerkt. Jetzt habe ich ein neues Laufrad und 
das knacken ist weg. Ohne jede weitere andere Anpassung.


----------



## ChesterAArthur (2. September 2013)

Erstmal Danke für euere schnellen Antworten.
Das mit der Kurbel probiere ich gleich morgen nochmal aus, hatte Sie ja erst 1x auseinander ;-).
Das Innenlager ist ein Pressfit Lager. Mit Auseinanderbauen tu ich mir da etwas schwerer...

Gruss Chester


----------



## CelticTiger (2. September 2013)

ChesterAArthur schrieb:


> Erstmal Danke für euere schnellen Antworten.
> Das mit der Kurbel probiere ich gleich morgen nochmal aus, hatte Sie ja erst 1x auseinander ;-).
> Das Innenlager ist ein Pressfit Lager. Mit Auseinanderbauen tu ich mir da etwas schwerer...
> 
> Gruss Chester



Das Innenlager lasse ich dabei natürlich immer drin! Das Pressfit solltest Du wirklich nur dann austreiben, wenn es sich nicht vermeiden läßt, wie z.B. bei einem ruinierten Lager.


----------



## ChesterAArthur (2. September 2013)

Ja, so habe ich das auch verstanden. Evtl. hat Uni560 ja mit Hauptlager was anderes gemeint? Vom Pressfit lasse ich die Finger erstmal weg.
Aber schon nach 250 KM Probleme? 
Hab vorher 10! Jahre lang ein Cube Attention gefahren und nie Probleme gehabt. Bin schon etwas sauer, war ja nicht gerade billig (so wie Micaela)

Gruss Chester


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (2. September 2013)

Konntest Du denn bei der Suche nach dem Knacken die Kurbel eindeutig als Verursacher ausmachen?


----------



## ChesterAArthur (3. September 2013)

Ja wenn man das immer wüsste...
es ist definitiv immer unter Last beim Treten ein Knacken und Knarzen aus dem Bereich Kurbel zu hören. es hat seit 100 KM sukzessive zugenommen. Anfangs war es nur bei Belastungsspitzen zu hören, jetzt sobald es leicht berghoch geht.
Sattel schließe ich aus. Jaja, werde heute Mittag mal kräftig fetten ;-)


----------



## Uni560 (3. September 2013)

Hauptlager -> das Lager neben der Tretkurbel! Dafür muss die Kurbel ab sein um an beide schrauben dran zu kommen. In den streben sitzen die Lager und an dem sitzrohr ist eine reibestelle für die Lager. Dazwischen sammelt sich auch gerne Dreck. So war es bei mir.


----------



## Uni560 (3. September 2013)

Die Lagerung der Schwinge ist damit gemeint, falls es immer noch zu unklar ist. Hat mit dem Pressfitlager rein gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## ChesterAArthur (3. September 2013)

Ja, jetzt ist es klar. Mit Hauptlager konnt ich eher weniger anfangen ;-)
Aber bei der Schwinge sollte es IMHO auch im Stand Geräusche geben, tut es aber nicht. Nur beim Kurbeln unter Last. Naja, ab 5 wird geschraubt


----------



## Uni560 (3. September 2013)

Einfach mal Kurbel ab, die Verschraubung des Lagers links und rechts lösen, die reibflächen reinigen, gerade zwischen den kettenstreben und dem sitzrohr, dann dort und an der Kurbel alles fetten und dann kannst du das zumindest mal als Quelle ausschließen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (3. September 2013)

ChesterAArthur schrieb:


> Ja, jetzt ist es klar. Mit Hauptlager konnt ich eher weniger anfangen ;-)
> Aber bei der Schwinge sollte es IMHO auch im Stand Geräusche geben, tut es aber nicht. Nur beim Kurbeln unter Last. Naja, ab 5 wird geschraubt



Nicht unbedingt. Erst beim Beschleunigen wirken auf die Hinterbaulager  beide Kräfte in relevanter Größe, nämlich die Radial- und due Axialkräfte.
Dezent knackende Hinterbaulager zu detektieren kann manchmal richtig gemein und verdammt aufwändig sein.  In vielen Fällen hilft da nur, den Hinterbau auszubauen und jeweils so in die Werkbank einzuspannen, daß die real Kräftebelastung halbwegs nachgestellt werden kann. Da kann es manchmal einfacher sein, gleich die serienmäßigen Billiglager gegen Qualitätslager von FAG, KOYO/Seiko oder SKF auszutauschen. Diese sind im Internet für relativ kleines Geld zu bekommen. Natürlich darf man dabei nicht die Original-Kits der Bikehersteller kaufen, da man sich sonst dumm und dämlich bezahlt. 
Jedenfalls ist man nach der Lagertauschaktion schlauer, ob es nun der Hinterbau oder doch die Kurbel war, die geknackt hat.  Aber am Bike schrauben macht ja auch 'ne Menge Spaß.

Aber wollen wir den Teufel nicht an die Wand malen.   Probier es erst mal mit der Kurbel aus.


----------



## Uni560 (3. September 2013)

Es reicht teilweise schon den Fuß mit ein wenig last auf das Pedal zu stellen und das bike nach vorne kippen zu lassen. Bei mir war es zumindest so, beim Hauptlager.


----------



## ChesterAArthur (4. September 2013)

Tatatataaaaaaaaaa.....das Knacken ist weg  
Habe erst Kurbel nochmal raus, sauber und gefettet...immer noch.
Alle Schrauben der Hinterradaufhängung gecheckt und siehe da, auf der rechten Seite 3 Schrauben nicht richtig fest. Nachgezogen, aufgestiegen...wech.
Vielen Dank für eure Tips, insb. Uni560 hat mich auf die richtige Fährte gebracht...Hast ein Bier gut 

Gruss Chester


----------



## Trust2k (4. September 2013)

Würd an deiner Stelle die Schrauben mit halbfestem Loctite fixieren. Dann hast du länger Ruhe


----------



## CelticTiger (4. September 2013)

Trust2k schrieb:


> Würd an deiner Stelle die Schrauben mit halbfestem Loctite fixieren. Dann hast du länger Ruhe



Gute Idee!  
Loctite 243 wäre dafür am besten geeignet.


----------



## Uni560 (4. September 2013)

Das freut mich, wenn das knacken wieder weg ist 
Ich bin auch sehr glücklich, dass meines wieder weg ist ^^

Viel Spaß beim Fahren!


----------



## der_seri (5. September 2013)

Hi zusammen, ich überlege gerade das Cube 130 Race zu nehmen (für einen sehr guten Preis von 1680) oder mir noch die Räder von Raden und Canyon bei dnene vor Ort anzuschauen. Konkurrent wäre z.B. das Radon Slide 140 7.0 (Normalpreis 1599) - ich hatte dazu im Kaufberatung-Unterforum folgendes geschrieben: 

"Eine Frage dazu: In einem anderen Thread wurde geschrieben, dass das AMS  130 Race eine "gemütlichere" Geometrie hat, weil das Vorderrohr höher  (d.h. wenn ich das richtig verstehe ist der Winkel der Gabel zum Boden  vertikaler als z.B. beim Radon Slide). Wie wirkt sich das auf die  Fahrweise aus bzw. wobei merkt man das - wenn man den Berg runter und  über Hindernisse fährt?"

Hintergrund ist, dass ich mir ein schön wendiges Rad wünsche, mit dem man auf verwinkelten Wald-Trails auch richtig Spaß haben kann. Sind die angesprochenen Unterschiede eurer Meinung nach marginal oder doch kaufrelevant?


----------



## Trust2k (5. September 2013)

Moin,

also hatte früher selber das AMS 130 Pro und nun ein AMS 150 Customaufbau.

Finde das AMS 130 sehr angenehm von der Sitzposition, d.h. das man damit sehr lange Touren fahren kann, es mit der Revelation/Talas sehr gut bergauf zu fahren ist, es generell sehr antriebsneutral und mit dem Rp23 mit Flatformfunktion kommt auch teilweise Hardtailfeeling auf.

Auch bergab macht es wirklich Spaß, damit kann man einen Alpencross locker fahren ohne irgendwelche Probleme zu bekommen.

Guck dir aber die Canyons einfach normal an und mach eine Probefahrt.

Denn es ist ja alles auch ein bissl Geschmackssache.


----------



## der_seri (5. September 2013)

Hi Trust2k, danke schonmsl!  HM, mein Ziel sind weniger lange Touren, sondern auf kürzeren Abfahrten, kleinen Alpentouren und Wald-Singeletrails möglichst beweglich zu sein. Also mit beweglich mein ich nicht unbedingt wie ein Brett auf der Strasse, sondern gute Kurvenlage in spitzen Kurven und spritziges Fahrverhalten.
Testfahrt ist klar, leider hab ich das AMS zum Schnapperpreis nicht mehr so lange in Reservierung.


----------



## erT_ (5. September 2013)

Ich glaube du solltest dich fragen, wie wichtig dir der Vorort-Service ist.
Wenn du das Race beim Händler um die Ecke kaufen kannst und dessen Service nutzen möchtest, dann würd ich vermutlich dort zugreifen.
Andernfalls ist ist der Versender, ob Canyon oder Radon, mindestens gleichauf.
Ich war mit der Geometrie des AMS 130 Pro (Rahmen wie Race) sehr zufrieden und würde mein Streckenprofil als ähnlich deinem bezeichnen.
Wenn du dich auch drauf wohlfühlst und der Händler dir zusagt,.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_seri (5. September 2013)

Danke für die Antwort


----------



## CelticTiger (5. September 2013)

Ich fahre das 2011er Race (ausstattungstechnisch vergleichbar mit dem 2013er SL) seit nunmehr über zwei Jahren und würde es mir von Fahrwerk und Ausstattung her wieder kaufen.
Der Bike ist mit seinem sänftenmäßigen Fahrwerk und mit seiner aufrechten Sitzposition nicht nur etwas für ambitionierte Tourer sondern auch für gemäßigte Dowhilleinsätze brilliant geeignet. (Kürzerer Vorbau nachrüsten!)
Mit ein wenig Tuning kann man das Gewicht problemlos auf unter 12kg drücken um es so Uphilltauglich zu machen. Zu den Laufrädern habe ich ja bereits hier hinreichende Monologe gehalten. 
Fazit: Ich finde, der Spaß mit diesem Schaukelpferd ist jeden Euro wert. Das Fahrwerk dürfte überhaupt zu den komfortabelsten gehören, dass im AM-Bereich zur Zeit angeboten wird. 
Da Du es zum Schäppchenpreis bekommst, würde ich an Deiner Stelle sofort zuschlagen.


----------



## der_seri (6. September 2013)

Ich fahr morgen ein Ründchen (mir wird ne Stunde versprochen ) und wenn ich verliebt bin, dann wird zugeschlagen.


----------



## CelticTiger (6. September 2013)

der_seri schrieb:


> Ich fahr morgen ein Ründchen (mir wird ne Stunde versprochen ) und wenn ich verliebt bin, dann wird zugeschlagen.



Wenn Du nicht gerade über ruppige Trails probefährst, solltest Du vorher das Fahrwerk auf "Maximalen Komfort" einstellen: 35% SAG bei der Talas und 25-30% am Dämpfer. Erst dann kommen die Qualitäten des Fahrwerks zum Vorschein. Die Talas ist in den ersten 1000km recht bockig. Die neuen SKF Seals brauchen eine halbe Ewigkeit, bis sie eingelaufen sind. Außerdem ist die Talas ab Werk mit Öl chronisch unterversorgt. Böse Zungen behaupten, mit dem dadurch herabgesetzten, unterirdischen Ansprechverhalten möchte man die Kunden zum Kauf der teuren Factory-Produkte mit der vermeintlich Wunder bewirkenen Kashima-Beschichtung motivieren. Also, nicht von einer trocken gelegten Performance-Talas ins Bockshorn jagen lassen.


----------



## P-Ralle (7. September 2013)

Vielen Dank an CelticTiger!!!

habe bei mir auch die Kurbeln abmontiert, gereinigt und frisch gefettet. 
Und nun sind diese blöden Knackgeräusche endlich weg!!!

Vielen Dank


----------



## der_seri (7. September 2013)

Soo, bei mir ist es jetzt das 130 Race geworden, und ich bin sehr zufrieden! Direkt nach dem Kauf mal die Isartrails (Münchener Süden) lang gedüst, durch die Federung hab ich mich dabei zu etwas übermütigem Fahrverhalten hinreissen lassen  und bin ein paarmal fast ins Gebüsch gehoppst. 
Das Rad fährt sich jedenfalls extrem anders als mein HT-Crossbike, ich hatte teils leichte Probleme bei wurzeligen Hügeln, weil die Kraft vorne ja manchmal abgefedert wird wenn gerade ne Wurzel im Weg ist. Mir kommen auch die Mäntel nicht so gut vor, die öfter mal bei schottrigem Bergauf durchgedreht sind. Mit der Federung bin ich ansonsten wie gesagt voll zufrieden, die hat steinige Bergab-Passagen wunderbar gedämpft (der Verkäufer hat die meinem Gewicht (75 Kg) entsprechend eingestellt). Der Lockout ist auch echt klasse wenn man mal ein Stück auf ner Waldautobahn fährt!


----------



## hotspot_2 (7. September 2013)

Hallo liebe Cube AMS 130 Fahrer,

bin immer noch total begeistert von meinem Bike.

Nach ca. 300 Kilometer musste jetzt die Kette getauscht werden, da ein Glied sich nicht immer wieder komplett gerade gebogen hat und dadurch die Kette durchrutschte.

Ich würde mir nun gerne ein Ersatzkette kaufen, damit ich immer eine da habe.

Frage: Welche bräuchte ich den? Wieviele Glieder / Länge?

Zweite Frage: Ich würde gerne gerne den LRS wechseln bzw. einen zweiten kaufen. Mir wurde dabei der Veltec Opus von meinem Händler empfohlen. Was haltet ihr von dem LRS?

Danke schon mal.


----------



## erT_ (7. September 2013)

Ich habe hier einen Veltec AM1 übrig. Würde den einfach mal in die Diskussion  werfen. Falls du dann  mal Interesse haben solltest kannst du dich ja mmelden. Für  mich sind sie nicht mehr so interessant, da ich die schnellspanner nicht  mehr montieren  kann. Ansonsten  wirklich  gescheite, leichte laufräder der 400 klasse. 
Im Vergleich zum Opus  LRS etwa 100-200 Gramm  schwerer, da etwas robuster  und eher  Richtung  all Mountain  ausgelegt.


----------



## der_seri (11. September 2013)

Der Preis fürs 130 Rache scheint jetzt übrigens Überfall gesenkt worden zu sein.. Vermutlich nach der Eurobike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FamalGosner (12. September 2013)

So, das Rad ist mit neuem Rahmen wieder da \o/ Die Farbe race red ist auch wesentlich schöner als auf den abgebildeten Fotos. Schön knallig  Jetzt heißt es: Den Herbst genießen!

Der Rahmentausch war in knapp 2,5 Wochen trotz Eurobike erledigt! Super Service von Cube. 

Aber eine Frage bleibt noch: Wird der Dämpfer immer mitgetauscht?


----------



## Vincy (12. September 2013)

Normalerweise nicht. Mußt ggfls dann deinen alten zurück verlangen, falls du den haben willst.


----------



## GeneralDesert (15. September 2013)

Passen an das AMS Race 2 Flaschenhalter?


----------



## CelticTiger (15. September 2013)

Ja, passen ohne Probleme.


----------



## chelli (16. September 2013)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Ja, passen ohne Probleme.



Also ich glaube mich zu erinnern, das das nur für die größeren Rahmen (ab 20") gilt, 18" und 16" haben glaube ich nur die Löcher am Unterrohr. Mein 22"-Rahmen hat aber auf jeden Fall die Möglichkeit 2 Flaschenhalter zu montieren.


----------



## CelticTiger (16. September 2013)

chelli schrieb:


> Also ich glaube mich zu erinnern, das das nur für die größeren Rahmen (ab 20") gilt, 18" und 16" haben glaube ich nur die Löcher am Unterrohr. Mein 22"-Rahmen hat aber auf jeden Fall die Möglichkeit 2 Flaschenhalter zu montieren.



Echt? Ich habe einen 22` Rahmen. Wenn ich die 8 bis 6cm im Rahmendreieck je Seite in Bezug auf den 18`Rahmen Pi-mal-Daumen abziehe, könnte es in der Tat eng werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trust2k (16. September 2013)

Also mein AMS in 18" hat nur einen Flaschenhalter am Unterrohr, meine auch das es am 20" zwei Halter sind.


----------



## GeneralDesert (21. September 2013)

Nach einer Schlammtour habe ich mein 130er heute wieder mal richtig gründlich geputzt. Dazu habe ich Wasser/Spüli verwendet und anschließend mit Teflonspray (Kettenöl) geölt. 

Nun ist alles wieder schön sauber aber es knackt irgendwo wenn ich unter Last trete. Das Geräusch konnte ich eher auf die Kurbel lokalisieren (70% vorne, 30% hinten). Die Lager sind es nicht, denn wenn ich nicht trete, sondern nur wippe ist totenstille. 

Habe ich zu gründlich geputzt oder etwas verstellt? Ist zwar nicht laut, aber doch nervig auf Dauer


----------



## Alex_86 (22. September 2013)

Hi @ all,

Ich habe ein AMS 130 pro 
Was für eine Sattelstütze würde ich dafür brauchen?
http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/sattelstuetzen/sattelstuetzen-mtbroad.html

Grüße


----------



## CelticTiger (22. September 2013)

GeneralDesert schrieb:


> Nach einer Schlammtour habe ich mein 130er heute wieder mal richtig gründlich geputzt. Dazu habe ich Wasser/Spüli verwendet und anschließend mit Teflonspray (Kettenöl) geölt.
> 
> Nun ist alles wieder schön sauber aber es knackt irgendwo wenn ich unter Last trete. Das Geräusch konnte ich eher auf die Kurbel lokalisieren (70% vorne, 30% hinten). Die Lager sind es nicht, denn wenn ich nicht trete, sondern nur wippe ist totenstille.
> 
> Habe ich zu gründlich geputzt oder etwas verstellt? Ist zwar nicht laut, aber doch nervig auf Dauer



Ich habe es bereits in einem anderen Thread empfohlen: Wenn die XT oder SLX Hollowtech II aus heiterem Himmel anfängt zu knacken, was sie bei mir alle 2000 bis 3000km ohne erkennbaren Grund tut, einfach wie folgt vorgehen: Kurbelgarnitur abschrauben, dabei die Pressfit Lagerschale aber nicht anrühren, es sei denn, eine Lagerschale, meist die auf der Kettenblattseite, sitzt so locker (was aber kein Problem ist!), daß sie sich ohne Werkzeug abnehmen läßt. Alles schön säubern, anschließend fetten und zusammenbauen. Sollte die Kurbel hernach immer noch knacken, nicht verzweifeln!  Die Klemmschrauben der Kettenblattkurbel nochmals lösen und Kettenblatt abziehen. Danach wieder zusammenbauen. Diesen Vorgang so lange wiederholen, bis die Kurbel Ruhe gibt. Bei mir ist das nach zwei- bis dreimaliger Wiederholung der Prozedur der Fall.

Wodurch die Knackerei nun genau entsteht, konnten mit weder versierte Fahrradmechaniker, noch Shimano selber erklären.  Ist mit aber auch herzlich egal, so lange sich das Problem ohne größeren Aufwand beheben läßt - zumindest für die nächsten 2000km.


----------



## Agil (25. September 2013)

Hallo,

welche Maulweite hat den die am 2013er Race verbaute Felge?
Original ist ja ein NN in 2.25 montiert, mit dem komme ich aber am Vorderrad wenn es feucht ist nicht klar. Im Keller liegt noch ein Maxxis ADvantage 2,1, ich überlege aber ob ich mir den in 2,25 oder einen Highroller 2 in 2.30 falls er passt.

cu


----------



## Kraksler (25. September 2013)

GeneralDesert schrieb:


> Nach einer Schlammtour habe ich mein 130er heute wieder mal richtig gründlich geputzt. Dazu habe ich Wasser/Spüli verwendet und anschließend mit Teflonspray (Kettenöl) geölt.
> 
> Nun ist alles wieder schön sauber aber es knackt irgendwo wenn ich unter Last trete. Das Geräusch konnte ich eher auf die Kurbel lokalisieren (70% vorne, 30% hinten). Die Lager sind es nicht, denn wenn ich nicht trete, sondern nur wippe ist totenstille.
> 
> Habe ich zu gründlich geputzt oder etwas verstellt? Ist zwar nicht laut, aber doch nervig auf Dauer



Das Knacken hatte ich auch mal. Der Händler meinte ich soll die Lager schmieren. Das half auch 700 km bis dann die Schraube vom Hauptlager ins Kettenblatt ragte sodass ich nicht mehr treten konnte ( und das mitten in der Eifel). Habe dann die Kurbel ausgebaut und die Schrauben de Hauptlagers angezogen. Zu Hause habe ich alles nochmal ausgebaut und die Hauptlagerschrauben mit Sicherungslack bestrichen. Seitdem sind 2000km ohne Knacken erfolgreich geschafft. 

Gruß

Kraksler


----------



## GeneralDesert (26. September 2013)

Danke @CelticTiger und @Kraksler.
Wenn es am Wochenende mal schlechtes Wetter wird, setz ich mich mal dran


----------



## Trust2k (26. September 2013)

Agil schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> welche Maulweite hat den die am 2013er Race verbaute Felge?
> Original ist ja ein NN in 2.25 montiert, mit dem komme ich aber am Vorderrad wenn es feucht ist nicht klar. Im Keller liegt noch ein Maxxis ADvantage 2,1, ich überlege aber ob ich mir den in 2,25 oder einen Highroller 2 in 2.30 falls er passt.
> ...



Hi hab auf meinen Ryde XMS mit einer 17er Maulweite einen 2.4 WildrockR von Michelin und da ist noch genug Platz..

Sollte also kein Problem sein.

selbst die dicken 2.4er Nobbys passen rein.


----------



## CelticTiger (26. September 2013)

GeneralDesert schrieb:


> Danke @_CelticTiger_ und @_Kraksler_.
> Wenn es am Wochenende mal schlechtes Wetter wird, setz ich mich mal dran



Das nächste WE soll es allerdings Traumwetter geben, zumindest hier im Westen!  Möglicherweise das letzte Mal in diesem Jahr. Also, nutzt das kommende WE nochmals richtig aus!
Mir graut es, wenn ich den letzten besonders tristen Winter denke, der einfach nicht vorbei gehen wollte.  Er schlug wegen der extrem wenigen Sonnestunden dermaßen auf's Gemüt, daß man die Ausschüttung von Dopamin, Serotonin, Oxytocin & Co mit Vitamin D3 und Hydromorphon ankurbeln mußte, um mental nicht ganz zu versauern. Hoffentlich wird der nächste nicht ganz so schlimm. Aber ich habe heute gelesen, daß die Eisschmelze in der Arktis für zukünftig lange Winter in Europa sorgen soll. Hörte sich ganz plausibel an.


----------



## GeneralDesert (26. September 2013)

Kann die Kälte nicht einfach in der Antarktis bleiben? 

Aber solange kein Salz gestreut wird, fahr ich noch. Da ist es mir egal ob es schneit oder Pfützen liegen. Und wenn die dann Salzen, wird am Rad geschraubt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (27. September 2013)

Wer hat nen Tipp? Soll für meinen Nachbarn das original ManitouFahrwerk ersetzen, gerne durch was aus dem Hause RockShox. Dachte da an Revelation und Monarch - fährt das jemand und kann was drüber berichten. Auch hinsichtlich Dämpfertune u.ä.?


----------



## erT_ (27. September 2013)

Ich war mit der Revelation an meinem AMS 130 Pro sehr zufrieden. Gute Ausnutzung und sensibler als meine jetzige Fox Talas, die ich mit höherem Druck fahren muss, damit sie mir nicht zu weit einsackt.


----------



## doriuscrow (27. September 2013)

erT_ schrieb:


> Ich war mit der Revelation an meinem AMS 130 Pro sehr zufrieden. Gute Ausnutzung und sensibler als meine jetzige Fox Talas, die ich mit höherem Druck fahren muss, damit sie mir nicht zu weit einsackt.


Bist Du die auf 150mm gefahren? Normale Soloair? Er hätte gern was mit Absenkung - da finde ich kommt nur U-Turn in Frage, aber das gibt's ja nicht mehr. Es sei denn, die neuen DPAs taugen was...?


----------



## erT_ (27. September 2013)

Jau, fast ausschließlich auf 150mm. War das Serienmodell des 2012er AMS 130 Pro.


----------



## CelticTiger (27. September 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Wer hat nen Tipp? Soll für meinen Nachbarn das original ManitouFahrwerk ersetzen, gerne durch was aus dem Hause RockShox. Dachte da an Revelation und Monarch - fährt das jemand und kann was drüber berichten. Auch hinsichtlich Dämpfertune u.ä.?



Ich halte von den Rock Shox Dämpfern nicht so viel. Ich meine, das beste was man seinem AM-Fahrwerk momentan spendieren kann, ist immer noch der Fox RP 23. Er läßt sich vielseitig auf Fahrwerk und (Rock Shox-) Gabel abstimmen und spricht außerordentlich feinfühlig an - auch ohne Kashima.
Bei den Gabeln hingegen bietet Rock Shox jede Menge Hochwertiges.


----------



## doriuscrow (27. September 2013)

Da gebe ich dir Recht - oft ist da jedoch auch viel Überzeugung dabei. Das erschwert dann den Griff zu Fox. Manchmal kauft sich ja einer aus der Not heraus irgend so einen Billigdämpfer um eine Reparatur zu überbrücken und der funktioniert dann perfekt... 
Aber diese blöde ServiceRegelung bei Fox - die finde ich persönlich total unsympathisch...


----------



## CelticTiger (27. September 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir Recht - oft ist da jedoch auch viel Ãberzeugung dabei. Das erschwert dann den Griff zu Fox. Manchmal kauft sich ja einer aus der Not heraus irgend so einen BilligdÃ¤mpfer um eine Reparatur zu Ã¼berbrÃ¼cken und der funktioniert dann perfekt...
> Aber diese blÃ¶de ServiceRegelung bei Fox - die finde ich persÃ¶nlich total unsympathisch...



Man kann sich die â¬ 100.- fÃ¼r den teuren Service auch sparen, wenn man noch gesetzl. GewÃ¤hrleistung (24 Monate) auf den DÃ¤mpfer hat.  Man muÃ nur etwas erfinderisch sein und zuvor eine nette Mail an Toxoholics senden. 
Was BilligdÃ¤mpfer betrifft: Ich habe an meinem Winterbike einen DNM wÃ¤hrend der Reparatur des Monarchs 3.1 verwendet. Vom Ansprechverhalten und Komfort war der BilligdÃ¤mpfer aus SÃ¼dkorea durchaus mit dem Fox RP23 zu vergleichen. Nur benÃ¶tigt man dafÃ¼r eine exellente Kinematik, wie sie Cube an seinen AMS Modellen beispielweise bietet. Ansonsten wippt der Hinterbau bei Fahrten am Hang fast bis zur Resonanzkatastrophe (Schulphysik!  ). Aber fÃ¼r Stadtfarten ist das Teil fÃ¼r â¬ 80.- klasse. Bei mir hielt er etwa 2 Jahre, bis ihm buchstÃ¤blich die Luft ausging.


----------



## doriuscrow (27. September 2013)

Ja, gut, das geht sicher... im Idealfall packe ich aber das komplette Fahrwerk im Winter in ein Päckchen und schicke das dann zu einer Person, die dann den kompletten Service aus einer Hand macht.
Ich habe aber weder ein Cube noch ein AM...  ;-)


----------



## CelticTiger (27. September 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Ja, gut, das geht sicher... im Idealfall packe ich aber das komplette Fahrwerk im Winter in ein Päckchen und schicke das dann zu einer Person, die dann den kompletten Service aus einer Hand macht.
> Ich habe aber weder ein Cube noch ein AM...  ;-)




Das ICB müßte ein Downhill von Carver sein, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Na gut, dann benötigst Du natürlich etwas andere Federkomponenten. Wir mit unseren leichtbrüstigen AMS 130 setzen eher auf perfekte Fahrwerrperformance bei geringem Gewicht. Dennoch sind die Cube AMS mit Fox-Fahrwerk, inbesondere die AMS 150 im Downhill bis zu einem bestimmten Maße nicht zu unterschätzen. Nur geht das auf Dauer natürlich auf die viel zu gering dimensionierten Hinterbaulager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (27. September 2013)

Hast fast recht... ist aber "nur" ein ED.  
Geht ja aber eigentlich um das Fahrwerk von meinem Nachbarn hier...


----------



## LAforce (24. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 
habe mal eine Frage an die AMS Spezialisten hier.
Nach der letzten Tour ist mir beim Bike meiner besseren Hälfte - ein AMS 130 Team 2011 - folgendes aufgefallen:











Jetzt meine Frage: Ist dieser Lackabplatzer + "Korrosionserscheinung" irgendwie bedenklich oder einfach weiterfahren?
Den Lack kann man an dieser Stelle einfach weiter abpiddeln.
Mich wundert das ein wenig, da das Rad jetzt nie wirklich schlechtes Wetter oder eine Wintertour miterlebt hat.
Würde so ein Fall noch von der CUBE 5 Jahresgarantie gedeckt?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße


----------



## Vincy (24. Oktober 2013)

Ist unbedenklich, da nur der Lack.
An der Stelle abschleifen, grundieren und lackieren.
Frag deinen Händler, ob Cube evtl die Lackierkosten übernimmt. Ansonsten selbermachen.

Die erweiterte Garantie gilt nur für Rahmenbrüche!
http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...do-i-have-guarantee-warranty-on-my-cube-bike/


----------



## LAforce (24. Oktober 2013)

Hey Vincy! Danke für deine Antwort. Stimmt da war was mit den Garantieeinschränkungen.
Werde das die nächste zeit mal beobachten. Meine Freundin sucht natürlich nach nem Grund für'n neues Bike


----------



## Deleted253406 (28. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

ich hänge gerade über den Geometrie-Daten des "Cube AMS 130 HPA RACE 27.5".

Zwischen 20" und 22" unterscheiden sich die Sitzrohre mit ca. 5cm, das Oberrohr jedoch nur mit ca. 8mm.

http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/ams/ams-130-hpa-race-275/

Die Frage ist nun, welche Größe soll man mit 187cm und einer Schrittlänge von ca. 90cm wählen?

8mm Unterschied am OR sind ja nix.
Im Gegenzug bekommt man ein deutlich längeres Sitzrohr, was bzgl. der Stabilität ja kein Nachteil ist.

Mein aktuelles HT hat ein OR von ca. 60,5cm.
Es würden also beide passen.

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt etwas ratlos und frage mich, ob die Daten überhaupt so stimmen.


Welche Version würdet ihr nehmen?


LG


----------



## XUrban (28. Oktober 2013)

Was willst Du mit dem Rad machen? 
Touren = großer Rahmen / Spaß = kleiner Rahmen
Laufruhe vs. Agilität. 

BTW: Ich fahr mit 1,86 den 20" Rahmen auf 26" Rädern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted253406 (28. Oktober 2013)

XUrban schrieb:


> Was willst Du mit dem Rad machen?



Warmduscher Feld- und Waldtouren 

Normalerweise würde ich nie auf die Idee kommen einen XL-Rahmen zu kaufen. Aber die Maße unterscheiden sich ja wirklich nur minimals (sofern sie denn stimmen). Muss die Tage mal ein paar Händler anschreiben, wann die Räder verfügbar sind.

Wo wir gerade dabei sind: Zwischen Pro und Race liegen angeblich nur 150 Gramm. Die sind mir einen Mehrpreis von 500 Euro imho nicht wert. Der Mix aus XT, SLX und Deore wird in der Praxis wohl genauso seinen Dienst tun, wie die günstigeren Shimano-Bremsen (die ja auch nicht schlecht sind). Der Dämpfer ist scheinbar auch der gleiche.

Bleibt die Frage, ob die RS-Gabel im "Pro" spürbar schlechter arbeitet als die Fox im "Race". Hat da evtl. jemand Erfahrungen?


Danke & LG


----------



## bronks (28. Oktober 2013)

Uncle_Ti schrieb:


> ... ich hänge gerade über den Geometrie-Daten des "Cube AMS 130 HPA RACE 27.5".
> 
> Zwischen 20" und 22" unterscheiden sich die Sitzrohre mit ca. 5cm, das Oberrohr jedoch nur mit ca. 8mm.
> ...
> ...


Beim 26"er ist es so, daß der Abstand Tretlagermitte zu Oberrohr exakt gleich ist und beim 22"er oben nur ein längerer verstrebter Sitzrohrstummel rausschaut. 

Am interessantesten, für Dich, sollte die Steuerrohrlänge sein, wenn es um diese beiden Rahmengrössen geht.


----------



## Deleted253406 (28. Oktober 2013)

bronks schrieb:


> Beim 26"er ist es so, daß der Abstand Tretlagermitte zu Oberrohr exakt gleich ist und beim 22"er oben nur ein längerer verstrebter Sitzrohrstummel rausschaut.



Ist ja bis auf das zusätzliche Gewicht kein Nachteil.
Und bei meinem Einsatz würde ich wohl eh nie in die Situation kommen, den Sattel so weit abzusenken, das es dbzgl. Probleme gibt.



bronks schrieb:


> Am interessantesten, für Dich, sollte die Steuerrohrlänge sein, wenn es um diese beiden Rahmengrössen geht.



OK. Macht bei Steuerrohr und Stack rund zwei Zentimeter aus.
Und die gehen dann ja wohl direkt in eine höhere Front.
Für Leute mit HWS-Problemen auch nicht verkehrt.

Bleibt die Frage, um wie viel der 22er schwerer ist als der 20er? Cube gibt 13 KG an. Das ist vermutlich das Gewicht mit dem kleinsten Rahmen. Da bleibt wohl nur der Griff zur Zugwaage 


LG


----------



## XUrban (28. Oktober 2013)

Bei RockShox ist der Service günstiger als bei Fox.
Arbeiten tun Beide. 
Lieber kleine Shimanobremsen als Magura und/oder Formula.
Shimano stellst Du einmal ein und gut ist. Gerade bei Deinem Fahrtenbuch 
Magura ist das Einstellen und Bremsen nicht befriedigend. Formula schleift, quietscht häufig (einstellen schwierig) und alle 12 Monate muss DOT getauscht werden. Dafür ist die Bremsleistung aber gut.

Sitzgeometrie: Ich habe einen kürzeren Vorbau montiert. Viel angenehmer und deutlich wendiger.
BTW: Alles ist besser als SunRingle!
BTW2: Lieber XT Schaltgriffe und Deore/ SLX Schaltung als andersherum.


----------



## erT_ (28. Oktober 2013)

Wie ists denn mit der Höhe des Oberrohrs?
Ich habe ähnliche Körpermaße (allerdings sogar noch längere Beine) und bin einen L Rahmen gefahren, der sehr gut gepasst hat, aber keinesfalls zu klein war. Das AMS hat halt nen relativ hohes Oberrohr. Ich wäre da vorsichtig, was den Abstand vom Rohr zum großen AUA betrifft


----------



## XUrban (30. Oktober 2013)

Darüber würde ich mir weniger Gedanken machen. Wenn der Rahmen, die Sitzgeometrie passt... Du also Dich also auf dem Rad wohl fühlst und Spaß hast dann passt auch die Größe.

Räder werden mit dem Bauch gekauft nicht mit dem Verstand. 

Naja, sagen wir mal 90/10


----------



## CelticTiger (5. November 2013)

XUrban schrieb:


> Formula schleift, quietscht häufig (einstellen schwierig) und alle 12 Monate muss DOT getauscht werden. Dafür ist die Bremsleistung aber gut.



Das sind Vorurteile! Meine R1 laufen seit über 12.000km ohne DOT-Neuauffüllung und tun weder schleifen, noch quietschen.
Ich würde mir diese feinen, grundsoliden und leichten Bremsen erneut zulegen. 
Außerdem sehen sie mit den schlanken Geberkolben noch am ehesten nach Bremse aus.

Edit: Ich muß mich an dieser Stelle etwas kleinlaut korrigieren: Ich habe die R1 bereits einmal entlüftet und somit zwangsläufig mit frischem DOT aufgefüllt. Dies war der Fall, als ich die Druckpunkteinstellventile (Formula nennt es FCS) montierte, die Fahrrad.de im Bonuspaket mit den 2011er AMS 130 Race mitlieferte.
Davon abgesehen haben die Bremsen aber nicht einmal Probleme gemacht, wenn man mal vom lästigen Klingeln mit den einteiligen Bremsscheiben absieht. Dieses Problem ließ sich jedoch ganz schnell mit dem Umstieg auf Shimano XT IceTec-Scheiben beheben.
Fakt ist, die R1 sind qualitativ sehr hochwertige Race-Bremsen, die den Vergleich mit Avids XX nicht scheuen müssen.


----------



## Boshard (13. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Leute


  Wie habt ihr bei euch die VR Bremsleitung verlegt?
  Hab das AMS 130 Pro 2013 mit Manitou Marvel LTD
  Könntet ihr mir mal ein Foto zeigen?


----------



## CelticTiger (14. Dezember 2013)

Boshard schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> 
> Wie habt ihr bei euch die VR Bremsleitung verlegt?
> ...



So viele Optionen gibt's da doch gar nicht. Lege die Leitung so, daß sie durch die Leitungführungsklemme an der Gabel läuft und diese ordentlich angezogen ist. Somit liegt die Leitung so eng am Casting an, daß es keine Probleme geben dürfte. 
Wenn an der Marvel keine Leitungführungsklemme vorhanden ist, benutze einen oder zwei Kabelbinder. 
Das kann doch nicht so problematisch sein.


----------



## Boshard (20. Dezember 2013)

Was für Reifen fahrt ihr so an eurem AMS?
und was Passt da maximal rein?

Spiel mit dem Gedanken mir den Continental XKing in 26x2,40 raufzuziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (20. Dezember 2013)

Boshard schrieb:


> Was für Reifen fahrt ihr so an eurem AMS?
> und was Passt da maximal rein?
> 
> Spiel mit dem Gedanken mir den Continental XKing in 26x2,40 raufzuziehen



Für meine täglichen Fahrten zur Arbeit habe ich mir jetzt erstmalig die Furious Freds angeschafft. Auf den DT XM 1550 Tricon, die ja nicht unbedingt sooo ein Leichtgewicht sind,  laufen sie dank der geschlossenen Felge ohne großen Aufwand tubeless. Unter'm Strich beschleunigen sie dann doch dermaßen fluffig, daß es eine Freude ist. 
Na ja, lange werden sie nicht halten. Habe sie mir nur gekauft, weil sie in der EVO T.Ready-Version, 2,1'' (315g) bei "Bike 24" für € 20.- im Angebot waren.

Ansonsten habe ich auf den DT XPW 1600 die bewährten 2,4er Racing Ralphs drauf. Ursolide Biker-Golfklasse eben.


----------



## Boshard (20. Dezember 2013)

Schlauchlos wollte ich net fahren.
Und die Schwalbe Reifen enttäuschen mich immer mehr.
(hab noch die Originalen Schwalbe Nobby Nic 26x2,35 in Grau ungefahren rumliegen)
Deswegen dachte ich an den Continetal.

Sollte die Contis im AMS 130 Passen?


----------



## CelticTiger (21. Dezember 2013)

Warum sollten die Contis nicht passen? 
Ich persönlich bin bisher zu selten Conti gefahren, um hierzu ewas Objektives von mir zu geben.
Auf jeden Fall hat Schwalbe die originellerern Bezeichnungen für seine Reifen.
Racing Ralph geht ja noch in Ordnung, aber wer bitteschön möchte denn eine Gummikönigin mit schwarzem Chili intus fahren? Na ja, das ist dann so bizarr, daß es wieder was hat...


----------



## bronks (21. Dezember 2013)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> ... Auf jeden Fall hat Schwalbe die originellerern Bezeichnungen für seine Reifen ...


Echt? "Rassenkönig Überschall" läßt sich m.E. schwer übertreffen!


----------



## CelticTiger (21. Dezember 2013)

Andererseits dürfte "Der Kaiser" ist Österreich ein Verkaufsschlager sein. 
Seltsamerweise hatte "neulich" (Interrail-Zeiten) der ÖBB-Schaffner keine Ahnung, wo und was Agram ist.


----------



## Boshard (21. Dezember 2013)

Weil ich net weiß ob Reifen mit 26x2,40 in den Hinterbau und Federgabel passen.
Da der Händler mir darauf auch keine Antwort geben kann.

Fährt jemand 2,40er Schlappen im Ams 130?

Die Letzen Schwalbe Reifen die ich hatte waren:
Fat Alber Front und Rear , beim VR Hat sich die Lauffläche Abgelöst

Ultremo Zx der 1 Satz war nach 1600Km Durch da konnte man Fäden von der flanke abziehen.
Der 2 Satz hatte das Schon nach 500Km

Die Continental fahren bisher ohne Probleme.
Rubber Queen 26x2,40 Laufleistung unbekannt aber 2 Saison im Einsatz
Grand Prix 4000S 25mm Laufleistung 2500Km


----------



## CelticTiger (21. Dezember 2013)

Boshard schrieb:


> Weil ich net weiß ob Reifen mit 26x2,40 in den Hinterbau passen.
> Da der Händler mir darauf auch keine Antwort geben kann.
> 
> Fährt jemand 2,40er Schlappen im Ams 130?



Wie ich bereits oben erwähnte: Ich fahre die 2,4er Racing Ralphs an meinem 2011er AmS 130. Da bleibt sogar noch jede Menge Platz für eine ordentliche Matschpackung übrig. Die machen von der Breite her überhaupt keine Probleme, so daß sogar 2,5er RRs drauf passten, falls es sie denn gäbe.
Kann es sein, daß viele Downhill-Pneus wie z.B. Muddy Mary bei gleichen Werten irgendwie größer ausfallen? Ich bin solche Schlappen bisher noch nie gefahren, da ich als "Schönwetter-Biker" bisher mit Nobby Nic und Racing Ralph immer auskam.
Die Hinterbaukinematik sollte doch, egal ob X12 oder 5mm QR, immer die gleiche sein, oder?


----------



## CelticTiger (21. Dezember 2013)

Mal etwas ganz anderes: Ich habe mir gerade im Cube Showthread die neuesten Photos angesehen.
Als (halbwegs) rational denkendes Individuum widerstrebt es mir eigentlich, unseriösen Marketingtricks diverser Hersteller auf den Leim zu gehen. So auch bei der Kashima Theatervostellung von Fox. Nur scheinen sie mit der Gold-Rolex-ähnlichen Beschichtung bei nicht wenigen Bikern einen derart starken Musthave-Effekt auszulösen, daß man sich wie ein kleiner, quengelnder Junge im Spielwarenladen vorkommt.
Meine Talas läuft ohne Goldauflage (mittlerweile) wunderbar geschmeidig und seidenweich. Aber irgendwie erwische ich mich des Öfteren dabei, in Onlineshops oder bei Ebay nach so einer Rolex-Talas zu schauen. Dabei stelle ich mir vor, wie so ein Teil an meinem eigentlich zur meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit aufgemotzten AMS 130 denn aussähe, um den schönen Konjunktiv zu benutzen.  Und dann wären wir wieder beim Cube Showtread: Die Dinger sehen gar nicht mal protzig aus, sondern sorgen optisch für das gewisse Etwas am Bike.
Plagt Ihr Euch auch mit solchen Widersprüchen, wenn es um die Kashima-Gabeln geht?
Und was machen eigentlich Rock Shox Fahrer bei diesen schwerwiegenden "Problemen"?


----------



## Boshard (21. Dezember 2013)

Kasima so was Ähnliches hat Rock Shox auch nennt sich: Keronite

Und man Ganz ehrlich ich Persönlich brauch kein Fox
Da mir das Zu teuer im Unterhalt ist und die Preise sind im Alge meinen zu fett.

Wen man den mal an die Ganze Probleme denket die die Super tollen Fox Parts haben
CTD , Evolution und co. Dafür soll ich soviel Geld berappen?
Nöö Rock Shox Reicht und ist sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzmtb (21. Dezember 2013)

Fahre den Conti Mountain King in 2,4 absolut ohne Probleme.
Mein nächster wird wohl der Hans Dampf in 2,35. Und auch da mache ich mir keine Gedanken, dass es nicht passt.


----------



## bronks (22. Dezember 2013)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> ... Aber irgendwie erwische ich mich des Öfteren dabei, in Onlineshops oder bei Ebay nach so einer Rolex-Talas zu schauen. Dabei stelle ich mir vor, wie so ein Teil an meinem eigentlich zur meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit aufgemotzten AMS 130 denn aussähe ...
> Und was machen eigentlich Rock Shox Fahrer bei diesen schwerwiegenden "Problemen"?


Rock Shox Fahrer lümmeln sich in Onlineshops und bei Ebay herum und schauen nach einer Rolex-Talas, weil Sie von der Funktion Ihrer RS Revalation DPA so ziemlich gelangweilt sind.


----------



## michiMB (22. Dezember 2013)

Hey Leute,
Wie findet ihr da ams 130 pro? Kann man mit dem n bissel in bike park (<1,5m Drops)? Wie sieht's mit Trails und schnelle Abfahrten über wurzelteppiche etc.?


----------



## CelticTiger (22. Dezember 2013)

michiMB schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> Wie findet ihr da ams 130 pro? Kann man mit dem n bissel in bike park (<1,5m Drops)? Wie sieht's mit Trails und schnelle Abfahrten über wurzelteppiche etc.?



Theoretisch sind die Hinterbaulager an den Cube AMS ja bereits für Fahrten vom Bordstein um etwa die Hälfte unterdimensioniert. Das hat irgend ein Physik-Freak hier oder im Nachbarforum mal zum Spaß ausgerechnet. Auch die filigranen Hinterbaustreben sind für solche extremen Belastungen wie hohe Drops einfach nicht ausgelegt.  Dies gillt übrigens für fast alle AM-Fullys. So ein 1,5m-Drop kann ein paar Mal gut gehen, muß aber nicht. Dafür ist dieses Bike einfach nicht gedacht.
Nun ist es nicht so, daß Du jetzt befürchten müßtest, Dein Bike (und Du) kämen in zwei Teile am Boden an, wie bei einer billigen Baumarktkiste. Die Parts, wie z.B. Deine Manitou Federelemente sind ja ausreichend hochwertig, um Torturen wie 1,5m-Drops kurzfristig zu überstehen. Nur eben der Rahmen und die Lager machen es auf Dauer nicht mit. 
Im Bikepark führe ich mein AMS nur bis allerhöchstens S2!



bronks schrieb:


> Rock Shox Fahrer lümmeln sich in Onlineshops und bei Ebay herum und schauen nach einer Rolex-Talas, weil Sie von der Funktion Ihrer RS Revalation DPA so ziemlich gelangweilt sind.



Ich kenne mich mit Rock Shox nicht so besonders aus, da ich bisher lediglich eine Reba, eine Tora sowie einen Monarch 4.2 fuhr. (Und neuerdings eine Reverb.) Diese machten aber nicht einmal Probleme. 
Daher eigentlich selbstredend, daß meine "Gefällt mir" nur für den Fall von tiefergehende Ironie in Deinem Post gilt.


----------



## michiMB (22. Dezember 2013)

@CelticTiger Für Bordstein schon die Hälfte unterdimensioniert, wie soll dieser Freak das ausgerechnet haben(schreib maln Link zu dem Beitrag )? Geht Mit dem ams dann überhaupt sowa 



  ? Und was ist S2
wenn sowas mit dem ams nicht geht, Mit was für einem geht es dann (fü den gleichen preis 2000€ ?)


----------



## CelticTiger (22. Dezember 2013)

Boshard schrieb:


> Weil ich net weiß ob Reifen mit 26x2,40 in den Hinterbau und Federgabel passen.
> Da der Händler mir darauf auch keine Antwort geben kann.
> Fährt jemand 2,40er Schlappen im Ams 130?



Schau mal hier:

http://www.mtb-forum.eu/leukozyts-cube-ams-130-2011-t-14418-1.html

Auf diesen Photos läßt sich der Abstand zwischen den 2,4er RRs und der Umlenkhebelquerstrebe, bzw. der Gabelbrücke gut erkennen.



michiMB schrieb:


> @CelticTiger Für Bordstein schon die Hälfte unterdimensioniert, wie soll dieser Freak das ausgerechnet haben(schreib maln Link zu dem Beitrag



Ich habe bereits danach gesucht - leider ohne Erfolg. 

Aber schreib doch mal hierzu unseren Vincy mit einer PM kurz an. Er kann Dir dazu sicherlich einiges mehr sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (22. Dezember 2013)

michiMB schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> Wie findet ihr da ams 130 pro? Kann man mit dem n bissel in bike park (<1,5m Drops)? Wie sieht's mit Trails und schnelle Abfahrten über wurzelteppiche etc.?



mit nem AMS in den Bike Park?
nicht dein Ernstoder?

schau dir mal das Fritzz oder Hanzz an!


----------



## bronks (23. Dezember 2013)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> ... tiefergehende Ironie in Deinem Post gilt.


Das war purer Ernst und absolut ironiefrei, denn die Revelation war komplett funktionsfrei. Luftfeder und Dämpfung waren im Neuzustand defekt und ich mußte das Teil 2x reklamieren, damit ich 3 Monate später doch mal mit dem Rad fahren konnte. 2 Monate darauf ist mir der Rahmen gebrochen und jetzt ist die Gabel wieder dran.


----------



## Boshard (23. Dezember 2013)

Ich hatte auch schon eine Rock Shox Revelation
Die war sehr gut und was ich nicht toll fand war das 2Position System.
Mit Solo Air mir die noch  viel besser gefallen.

Hab mir Rock Shox auch nur Gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Nur die Domain hatte defekte.
Lag aber ehr dran das die Leuten von Sportimport keine Ahnung haben!


----------



## bronks (23. Dezember 2013)

Boshard schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch schon eine Rock Shox Revelation
> Die war sehr gut und was ich nicht toll fand war das 2Position System. Mit Solo Air mir die noch  viel besser gefallen. Hab mir Rock Shox auch nur Gute Erfahrungen gemacht ...


Noch vor der Revelation war ich mit RS auch immer zufrieden. Da gab es auch noch DualAir, bei dem man bei einem Dichtungsdefekt einfach Öl in der Kammer schütten konnte, um im Urlaub noch fahren zu können. Das geht mit SoloAir leider auch nicht mehr, aber trotz dem ist der Umbau auf Soloair mein nächster Plan, denn DualPosition macht mir keine Freude. 

Angeblich soll DualPosition bei der neuen Pike zufriedenstellend funktionieren ... ...


----------



## CelticTiger (23. Dezember 2013)

Boshard schrieb:


> mit nem AMS in den Bike Park?
> nicht dein Ernstoder?
> 
> schau dir mal das Fritzz oder Hanzz an!



So kann man es natürlich auch rüberbringen. 



CelticTiger schrieb:


> Daher eigentlich selbstredend, daß meine "Gefällt mir" nur für den Fall von tiefergehende Ironie in Deinem Post gilt.





bronks schrieb:


> Das war purer Ernst und absolut ironiefrei, denn die Revelation war komplett funktionsfrei. Luftfeder und Dämpfung waren im Neuzustand defekt und ich mußte das Teil 2x reklamieren, damit ich 3 Monate später doch mal mit dem Rad fahren konnte. 2 Monate darauf ist mir der Rahmen gebrochen und jetzt ist die Gabel wieder dran.



Mein oben stehender Satz war eigentlich Doppelironie in Reinform, daher der  am Ende.


----------



## _Alex_ (27. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
an meinem Cube AMS 130 Race (2011) ist das Hauptlager der Schwinge auf der rechten Seite (über dem Tretlager) nach ca. 3200 km hinüber.
Kann mir jemand die Lagergröße/Bezeichnung dafür nennen? Kann die Bezeichnung auf dem Alten leider nicht mehr erkennen.


----------



## Boshard (28. Dezember 2013)

Was für LRS hab ihr so in eure AMS 130 gebaut?


----------



## _Alex_ (28. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, also ich hab immer noch den XPW1600 OEM LRS von DT-Swiss in meinem 130 Race von 2011drinne und bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Boshard (28. Dezember 2013)

Ich such Ersatz für meine Originalen.
Da die Kaputt sind


----------



## _Alex_ (28. Dezember 2013)

Ok, welche hast Du denn Original drinne gehabt und was für Wege/Touren/Einsatzzweck möchtest Du mit den Neuen fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (28. Dezember 2013)

Das AMS hab ich mir im Dezember diesen Jahres gekauft als 2 MTB.
Hate die Originlen LRS drinne.

Gedacht für Am Waldautobahn , Feldweg oder mal einfache Trails
VR , HR mit Schnellspanner und 6 Loch wären geil.


Da ich von dem Center lock nicht so begeistert bin.


----------



## _Alex_ (28. Dezember 2013)

Mein Freundlicher hatte mir für ähnliche Anforderungen den DT SWISS XM 1501 Spline One 26" Laufradsatz empfohlen.


----------



## Boshard (28. Dezember 2013)

Die sind Bissen Teuer für das 2 MTB
hatte so an 400€ gedacht

die gefallen mir gut nur weiß ich net ob die das mit machen?
*DT SWISS* M 1900 Spline 26" kosten etwa 300€


----------



## _Alex_ (28. Dezember 2013)

Die Richtung hätte ich dann auch als nächstes Vorgeschlagen .
Was soll da passieren wenn man sie nicht über den gedachten Einsatzzweck hinaus beansprucht? Bis auf den normalen Verschleiß....


----------



## Boshard (28. Dezember 2013)

Den kann ich mir da ja kaufen


----------



## CelticTiger (28. Dezember 2013)

Boshard schrieb:


> Da ich von dem Center lock nicht so begeistert bin.


Warum? Gab's damit mal Probleme? Ich finde sie außerordentlich bequem und wartungsfreundlich.



_Alex_ schrieb:


> Hallo, also ich hab immer noch den XPW1600 OEM LRS von DT-Swiss in meinem 130 Race von 2011drinne und bin sehr zufrieden damit.



Fahre die DT Swiss OEM XPW 1600 auch seit 13.000km, die nie große Probleme machten.
Die Dinger sind richtige deutsch-schweizerische Qualität zum kleinen Preis!  Ich werde sie auch nach Anschaffung eines neuen LRSs weiterhin fahren. Mit den 2.4'' Racing Ralphs erfüllen sie tadellos ihren Dienst und sind mir, trotz der mit 18,5mm sehr schmalen Felge, nur einmal durchgeschlagen.
Da die XPW 1600 OEM LRS sind und bei Cube mit wechselnden Komponenten zusammengebastelt werden, können in ihnen von der DT 240er Nabe (allerdings ganz selten) über DT 340/350 (bei X12, 15mm Steckachse) bis zur 370er (oft bei QR Schnellspanner) anzutreffen sein. Ein ähnlich breites Spektrum gilt auch für die Felgen. Hier ist von der XR 400er bis zur X 470 alles möglich.
Meine Original XPW 1600, die ich mit dem Fahrrad erwab, hatten im VR DT 240s + XR 400 mit DT Supercomp, im HR DT 340 + X 450 mit DT Supercomp. Ein zweiter LRS, denn ich sehr günstig in der Bucht an Land zog, hatte dagegen im VR DT 370 + X 470 mit DT Comp. und im HR DT 340 + X 450 mit DT Comp.
Es geht hier also sehr bunt zu.
Habe aber noch nie gehört, daß die (im Vergleich zu DT 340/350/240s) qualitativ nicht ganz so wertigen 370er im VR Probleme machten. Was die DT 370er HR-Nabe betrifft, habe ich über den Fahrradhändler mal zwei Defekte des Freilaufs mitbekommen, der ja hier mit konventionellen Sperrklinken läuft.
Wer die Teile für € 80.- bis 100.- neu irgendwo sieht, kann bedenkenlos zuschlagen. 



Boshard schrieb:


> Die sind Bissen Teuer für das 2 MTB
> hatte so an 400€ gedacht
> 
> die gefallen mir gut nur weiß ich net ob die das mit machen?
> *DT SWISS* M 1900 Spline 26" kosten etwa 300€



Ich würde lieber noch ein Jahr warten, bis die XM 1501 Spline One im Preis runter gehen. Die Dinger scheinen echt toll zu sein, zumal sie in der 26''-Version lächerliche 1410g auf die Waage bringen sollen. Bei diesem Gewicht sind sie bereits für € 800.- ein echtes Schnäppchen. Um dieses Gewicht zu realisieren, kam man bisher um Carbonteile, bzw. Carbonverbundteile am LR nicht drum herum.


----------



## _Alex_ (28. Dezember 2013)

_Alex_ schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> an meinem Cube AMS 130 Race (2011) ist das Hauptlager der Schwinge auf der rechten Seite (über dem Tretlager) nach ca. 3200 km hinüber.
> Kann mir jemand die Lagergröße/Bezeichnung dafür nennen? Kann die Bezeichnung auf dem Alten leider nicht mehr erkennen.



Kann mir hierzu jemand auf die Sprünge helfen? Benötige die Normbezeicnung der o.g. Lager, damit ich nicht den ganzen Satz in der "Apotheke" kaufen muss.


----------



## CelticTiger (28. Dezember 2013)

Es sind 6000 RS. (RS: Einseitige Schleifgummidichtung) War eh mal wieder eine Portion Loctite 243 MF fällig.

Übrigens: Ich habe meine Lager beim örtlichen FAG-Händler hier in Düsseldorf gekauft. Im Gegensatz zu den originalen Cube "Apotheken"-Lagern aus China mit ihren grotesk überteuerten Preisen ein geradezu lächerliches Schnäppchen.
Bei den FAG-Rillenkugellagern läßt sich der Gummindeckel relativ unproblematisch so weit abheben, daß man den Kugelzwischenraum mit einer kleinen Spritze aus der Apothgeke mit einem ordentlichen Fettpolster versehen kann. Dann noch etwas Fett zwischen Lager und Abdeckplättchen. So sollten die Lager mindestens zwei Jahre ohne irgend ein Laut von sich zu geben durchhalten.


----------



## _Alex_ (28. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (28. Dezember 2013)

Mit warten ist nix da die LRS im Ar!?$§ sind
Bin mit den LRS nur beim Händler Probegefahren.
Wollte die Bremse Tauchen da die Originale wenig Power hat.
Dabei ist mir das Aufgefallen.  Das bei der Montage gepfuscht wurde.
Die Center Lock Schrauben waren so fest an gebrummt das die Gewinde aus gerissen sind!
Und die Centerlock Ringe haben sogar Risse im Material

Hab das Beim Händler abgegeben aber ich werde wohl auf  dem ganzen scheiß sitzen bleiben!
Der Händler sagt dass die keine Scheiben oder Bremsen montieren
Angeblich macht Cube das alles.
Es sei mal dahingestellt, bei Felt z.b. muss die Bremsscheibe, Bremse und VR Lenker usw. Montiert werden
Da möchte ich mal gerne wissen wie Cube die Räder verschickt 

Daher benötige ich neue LRS für mein AMS 130 Pro.

Sind Die DT-Swiss nun top oder Flop?
Wie gesagt will All Mountain fahren:  Waldautobahn , Feldweg oder mal einfache Trails
Fahrer Gewicht etwa 75KG
das AMS ist das 2 MTB


----------



## _Alex_ (28. Dezember 2013)

Also die XM1501 Spline One sind TOP.

Aber für das Zweitrad und Deinen Anforderungen reichen auch die M1900 Spline, meiner Meinung nach.
Die sind halt im Vergleich etwas schwerer.


----------



## Boshard (28. Dezember 2013)

Haben etwa 1800gramm find ich ok 
die Originalen LRS haben ca. 2100gramm


----------



## CelticTiger (28. Dezember 2013)

Die DT 1501 Spline One in 26'' durfte ich bereits Probe fahren. Sie sind, was meinen ersten Laieneindruck betrifft, auf jeden Fall top! Die 1400g merkt man beim Beschleunigen sogar mit 2,25er Nabby Nics.  Über die inneren Werte kann ich nichts sagen. Mein Fahrradhändler meinte, sie seien qualitativ über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Nach meinen bisherigen positiven Erfahrungen mit DT Swiss nehme ich ihm das auch so ab.
Ich wollte sie mir zunächst auch kaufen, dann habe ich aber die 1550er Ticons zu einem Superpreis (€ 278.-) bekommen, zumal die Spline One in 26'' noch nicht lieferbar waren.  Unter diesen Voraussetzungen nahm ich die Tricons und hoffe, in 2014/15 die Spline One für € 500.- bis € 600.- zu bekommen. Geht meine Rechnung auf, dann habe ich in spätestens zwei Jahren *zwei gute* LRS zum (heutigen) Preis von einem. 
Wenn Du die € 800.- mal so eben für's Bike abwzeigen kannt, machst Du mit Sicherheit nichts verkehrt. Die Schweizer liefern meinen Erfahrungen und den aus meinem Bikerfreundeskreis' nach immer klasse Qualität mit Langlebigkeitsbonus. Außerdem ist der deutsche Service mit Bernd Warth an der Front kompetent und sehr kulant. (Zwar hört er sich am Telephon hin und wieder etwas muffig an, aber nicht davon täuschen lassen!  ) Allerdings sind diese Vorteile mit € 800.- auch ordentlich bezahlt.
Am Rande erwähnt: Beim "Mountainbike Magazin" hat die 650b-Variante mit "Überragend" abgeschnitten.


----------



## Boshard (29. Dezember 2013)

DT-Swiss hab ich im Rennrad sind die RR1450 mit normalen Speichen.
Sind echt gut Rollen schön nur der Freilauf könnte lauter sein 

Die DT-Swiss für´s AMS werd ich den im Neuen Jahr bestellen


----------



## CelticTiger (29. Dezember 2013)

Mein Händler meint, spätestens Anfang/Mitte 2015 dürften sie in manchen Internetshops bereits ab € 500.- zu bekommen sein.
Na ja, aber ohne gleichwertige Alternative (s.o.) würde ich wohl wegen € 300.- auch wieder nicht über ein Jahr warten wollen. So ist das eben mit tollen Sachen. 
Andererseits, wer schonmal fast ein Jahr auf das Bike seines Begehrens gewartet hat (so Celtic Tiger Junior auf sein Cube "Two 15" nachdem es neu in den Katalogen stand), der sieht solche Dinge vielleicht etwas gelassener. Vielleicht.... 

EDIT:
Auf der anderen Seite mache ich mir schon meine Gedanken darüber, wie man ein 1400g LRS mit 240er Naben in der Schweiz(!) für € 800.- produzieren kann. Wenn hier nicht an den Bauteilen gespart wird, woran dann? Man muß diesen Preis ja nur mal mit anderen Produkten von DT Swiss abseits der neuen Spline One Line betrachten, um hier etwas stutzig zu werden.
Ob die Dinger nicht doch in Asien produziert werden? Dies hat DT Swiss jedoch explizit dementiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Alex_ (30. Dezember 2013)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Es sind 6000 RS. (RS: Einseitige Schleifgummidichtung) War eh mal wieder eine Portion Loctite 243 MF fällig.
> 
> Übrigens: Ich habe meine Lager beim örtlichen FAG-Händler hier in Düsseldorf gekauft. Im Gegensatz zu den originalen Cube "Apotheken"-Lagern aus China mit ihren grotesk überteuerten Preisen ein geradezu lächerliches Schnäppchen.
> Bei den FAG-Rillenkugellagern läßt sich der Gummindeckel relativ unproblematisch so weit abheben, daß man den Kugelzwischenraum mit einer kleinen Spritze aus der Apothgeke mit einem ordentlichen Fettpolster versehen kann. Dann noch etwas Fett zwischen Lager und Abdeckplättchen. So sollten die Lager mindestens zwei Jahre ohne irgend ein Laut von sich zu geben durchhalten.


 
Soo, habe mal ein wenig Recherche im Forum und im Netz betrieben und ein Poster mit den Lagern und Buchsen für das AMS 130 erstellt, Angaben natürlich ohne Gewähr und Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit.
Nehme gerne auch Anmerkungen und Feedback entgegen .


----------



## CelticTiger (30. Dezember 2013)

_Alex_ schrieb:


> Soo, habe mal ein wenig Recherche im Forum und im Netz betrieben und ein Poster mit den Lagern und Buchsen für das AMS 130 erstellt, Angaben natürlich ohne Gewähr und Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit.
> Nehme gerne auch Anmerkungen und Feedback entgegen .



  

Jetzt müßte man nur noch herausfinden, ob es bei den AMS 130 Rahmen von 2011 bis heute Unterschiede bei den Lagergrößen gibt. Ich meine zwar mehrmals hier gelesen zu haben, daß da keine Unterschiede bestehen, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher. 
So habe z.B. einige Rahmen Ausfallenden für X12, andere aber nur für QR.


----------



## Deleted253406 (2. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

wie sieht es denn mit den 2014er AMS 130 Modellen in 27,5 aus?
Hat die evtl. schon jemand begriffeln bzw. fahren können?


Danke.

LG


----------



## Kraksler (3. Januar 2014)

Boshard schrieb:


> Was für Reifen fahrt ihr so an eurem AMS?
> und was Passt da maximal rein?
> 
> Spiel mit dem Gedanken mir den Continental XKing in 26x2,40 raufzuziehen



Hi, habe ein AMS 130 von 2012 und fahre vorne einen FAT Albert mit 2,4. und hinten den originalen Nobby Nic mit 2,25. Habe den VR mit den 2,4 auch mal Probeweise in den Hinterbau gehalten und da war noch viel Luft .

Gruß Kraksler


----------



## Boshard (3. Januar 2014)

Hört sich schon mal gut an 

wen wer noch Reifen sucht hatte noch die Nobbe Nic 26x2,35 abzugeben


----------



## Boshard (8. Januar 2014)

Leute dir LRS sind Heute angekommen 
Weiß einer wie ich die Adapter umbaue?
Bekomme die Für Steckachse nicht ab


----------



## CelticTiger (8. Januar 2014)

@ Boshard
Wenn Du ein Fingerspitzengefühl hast (habe ich nicht ); Endkappe dick mit Papier umwickeln und je eine Seite in den Schraubstock einspannen. Anschließend gleichmäßig(sic!) das Laufrad hochziehen. Wenn es allerding ganz blöd läuft, kann sich die Endkappe dabei verkanten.
Ansonsten schau mal zu einem DT Swiss- oder Mavic-Händler vorbei. Die haben das entsprechende Spezialwerkzeug für die Demontage der Endkappen. Kostet vielleicht € 10.- bis 15.- .

Welche DT hast Du denn jetzt für's MTB angeschafft?


----------



## Boshard (8. Januar 2014)

Adapter sind Raus 
Habe eine Rohrzange genommen , um die ich viel Malerklebeband gewickelt hab
Mit der ich dann Vorsichtig am Adapter gezogen habe


LRS sind die TD-Swiss M1900 Spline
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...Loch-MTB-Laufradsatz.html?xtcr=4&xtmcl=M 1900


----------



## CelticTiger (8. Januar 2014)

Boshard schrieb:


> Adapter sind Raus
> Habe eine Rohrzange genommen , um die ich viel Malerklebeband gewickelt hab
> Mit der ich dann Vorsichtig am Adapter gezogen habe



Dem Fahradmechaniker sträuben sich die Haare!


----------



## Boshard (8. Januar 2014)

Ja das kann ich mir vorstellen 
Aber so geht es auch 

ich mach nachher mal ein Foto wie das AMS aktuell ausschaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (8. Januar 2014)

Aktueller stand 
Fehlt noch die Neue Bremse Shimano SLX 203/180 und Pedale.
Die Außenhüllen werde ich noch Blau machen den Recht das.

Gibt das Schöne Leichte stabile und Bezahlbare Plattformpedale bei 50€?


----------



## CelticTiger (8. Januar 2014)

Boshard schrieb:


> Aktueller stand
> Fehlt noch die Neue Bremse Shimano SLX 203/180 und Pedale.
> Die Außenhüllen werde ich noch Blau machen den Recht das.


----------



## _Alex_ (8. Januar 2014)

Von mir auch ein  schaut gut aus.
Schöne Farbgestaltung, viel Spaß mit dem schicken neuen Bike/LRS

Offtopic: Warum steht bei den Aufrufen neuerer Bilder eigentlich als Zähler 0, auch wenn das Bild schon mehrmals aufgerufen wurde?


----------



## gpzmandel (8. Januar 2014)

Holzmtb schrieb:


> Fahre den Conti Mountain King in 2,4 absolut ohne Probleme.
> Mein nächster wird wohl der Hans Dampf in 2,35. Und auch da mache ich mir keine Gedanken, dass es nicht passt.



Da kann ich Dir nur sagen das der Hans Dampf passt und macht richtig laune im Downhill. Habe den mir für letztes Jahr Dolomiten gekauft super leider nur ein bisschen schwer. 

Gruß Maik


----------



## _Alex_ (8. Januar 2014)

Boshard schrieb:


> ...
> Gibt das Schöne Leichte stabile und Bezahlbare Plattformpedale bei 50€?



Leicht und stabil sind die Straitline AMP, gibts in diversen Farben sind aber preislich jenseits von 120 €, ich persönlich Fahre diese schon 1,5 Jahre und alles Top.

Finde die sixpack Kamikaze recht interessant knapp unter 60 €, 480g, Industrie und Gleitlager und zudem schick und in diversen Farben zu bekommen.

Ein Bekannter fährt die DMR V12 und ist auch sehr gut damit zufrieden.


----------



## Boshard (9. Januar 2014)

Ja dei Sixpack waren mein erste gedanke aber die bringen  480gramm auf die Waage

Überleg ob ich die Xperdo Traverse Eight nehme dei hanen 254Gramm


----------



## CelticTiger (9. Januar 2014)

Ich fahre jetzt seit drei Jahren mit den Xpedo Hurtle. Gab noch nie Probleme, bzw. habe ich noch keinen einzigen Pin verloren.
Kosteten damals etwa € 70.-; sind heute bestimmt deutlich günstiger zu bekommen.


----------



## _Alex_ (9. Januar 2014)

_Alex_ schrieb:


> Soo, habe mal ein wenig Recherche im Forum und im Netz betrieben und ein Poster mit den Lagern und Buchsen für das AMS 130 erstellt, Angaben natürlich ohne Gewähr und Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit.
> Nehme gerne auch Anmerkungen und Feedback entgegen .



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attach...gerbezeichnungen_poster_ibc_alex_-jpg.265710/

Die zwei Hauptlager der Schwinge an meinem AMS 130 Race von 2011 waren nach 3250 km fertig, hatten beide deutlich Spiel. Waren aber relativ leicht zu tauschen...Jetzt kann ich endlich wieder los


----------



## Boshard (19. Januar 2014)

Hat schon Jemand bei seinem AMS 130 Modell 2013 die Züge getauscht?
Da die Schaltzüge im Unterrohr verlaufen und so einfach rausziehen ist ja net,
sonst bekommt man die ja nicht wieder eingefädelt.

Wie habt ihr das angestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zactor (19. Januar 2014)

Hi Boshard,

Ich habe die Züge mit einem Liner gewechselt: 

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p6275_PTFE-Liner-Bremszug-1-5mm.html?xtcr=1&xtmcl=Liner

Das geht so: Auf den alten Zug den Liner auffädeln und durchschieben, bis er oben aus dem Rahmen kommt. Dann den alten Zug rausziehen (der Linder bleibt im Rahmen) und den neuen einfädeln. Wenn der neue Zug unten raus kommt: Linder wieder ausziehen, aufheben für das nächste Mal, fertig.

Geht völlig easy.


MfG 
Tim 
Sent via iPad in Tapatalk


----------



## Boshard (19. Januar 2014)

Hab da noch so was Ähnliches von Jagwire müsste den ja auch funzen


----------



## AXION (19. Januar 2014)

Nabend Leute,
will mir ein Kindshock Dropzone Remote holen, und da hätte ich noch eine Frage:
Ich habe gerade keinen Messchieber zur Hand und bin mir jetzt unsicher ob ich die 31,6 mm Variante oder die 30,9 mm Variante für einen AMS 150 Race 2013er Rahmen benötige. Weiß jmd die Maße?


----------



## Kraksler (19. Januar 2014)

Hi,

Habe ein AMS 130 aus 2012 und da habe ich eine Dropzone mit 31,6 drin.


----------



## Boshard (19. Januar 2014)

Mein AMS Modelljahr 2013 hat auch 31,6mm Stütze


----------



## Schorsh (16. Februar 2014)

Hallo allerseits,

bin komplett neu im MTB-Zirkus und aktuell schwer am überlegen mir ein AMS 130 zu besorgen bzw. übers Netz zu bestellen.

Knackpunkt ist aktuell noch die Rahmengröße, ich bin 190 groß und hab relativ lange Beine 95 SL - gibt es von eurer Seite aus Erfahrungen zu welcher Rahmengröße (20 oder 22) man hier greifen sollte? Bzw. was fahren die AMSler hier, die einen ähnlichen Körperbau haben?

Danke & LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bronks (16. Februar 2014)

Schorsh schrieb:


> ... 190 groß und hab relativ lange Beine 95 SL ...


Das 22"er, weil der Rahmen so ziehmlich kurz ist.


----------



## Kraksler (16. Februar 2014)

Schorsh schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> bin komplett neu im MTB-Zirkus und aktuell schwer am überlegen mir ein AMS 130 zu besorgen bzw. übers Netz zu bestellen.
> 
> ...



Hi,

Ich bin 1,86 und habe SL 94. 
ich habe ein 22 Zoll AMS 130. 
fand die Position ein wenig gestreckt und habe mir einen kürzeren Vorbau dran gemacht (90mm und 8 Grad). Somit habe ich das ca. 1 cm längere Oberrohr (gegenüber dem 20'er) ausgeglichen. 

Jetzt passt es gut. 

Grüsse
Kraksler


----------



## Boshard (16. Februar 2014)

Welches Ams 130 soll es den werden?

Ich hab das 2013er mit 26Zoll und mit 20Zoll rahmen bei einer Körpergröße von 1,90m
die 22Zoll ist mir zu groß fühle mich beim fahren net wohl.


----------



## Schorsh (18. Februar 2014)

Hey, danke für zahlreichen und schnellen Antworten, fühl mich jetzt richtig schlecht, dass ich erst heute wieder zum reinschauen gekommen bin.

Hab mir beim studieren der Geometriedaten schon gedacht, dass der Unterschied am Oberrohr nicht sehr gravierend ausfällt, sollten 8mm mehr sein beim 22er und dafür eine doch deutlich längere Sattelstütze (hab Angst, dass ich beim 20er den Sattel gar nicht so weit herausziehen kann wie benötigt) und ein höherer Lenkkopf - würde mir dadurch erhoffen, dass ich nicht so sportlich und eher gerade im Rad sitze...

Auf der anderen Seite hab ich mich quasi bewusst für ein 26er entschieden, weil ich gern ein eher "verspieltes" Rad hätte, das passt wieder zu Boshards Erfahrung...

Ideal wär halt wenn ich nochmal wo probefahren würde, die 2013er noch wo im Laden zu finden gestaltet sich bei mir allerdings schwierig und in 2014 gibts dann ja nur mehr 27,5 wies ausschaut.

Bzgl. Modell bin ich auch noch am überlegen, wegen Preis und da ich ja noch komplett am Anfang stehe wäre ich schon mit dem Pro zufrieden, das Race mit 150er Gabel würde mich allerdings auch reizen...wie ihr seht, die Ganze Geschichte ist noch sehr schwammig bei mir ;-)

LG
Georg


----------



## Boshard (18. Februar 2014)

Wie ist deine Schrittlänge?
Hab bei mir die Stütze net soweit raus gezogen.
Kann das gerne Morgen mal ausmessen für dich.
Wichtig ist auch das du noch genug Platz im Schritt zwischen Kronjuwelen und Oberrohr hast.

Und hast du dir das gut mit dem Fox Parts überlegt?
Teuer im unterhalt und CTD funktioniert net immer.


----------



## Boshard (19. Februar 2014)

Hab das mal an meinem AMS ausgemessen.
Die Stütze zieh ich etwas 20,5cm raus
Von Pedal Oberkante bis Sattel ober kante hab ich 93cm

Sattelstütze ist 40cm lang.
Rad ist ein CUBE AMS 130 Pro 2013 in 20Zoll.


----------



## Schorsh (20. Februar 2014)

Danke fürs vermessen, d.h. wenn ich 22,5 cm raus habe sollte immer noch ausreichend Spielraum sein...
Zwischen Oberrohr und Kronjuwelen würd sichs beim 22er denk ich auch sicher ausgehen, hab jetzt mal ein bisschen im Internet gesucht, da ist wohl eher die Sattelstütze durch einen längeren Stümmel verlängert...

Bzgl. Pro und Race bin ich eh auch noch unsicher, vom Gewicht her und den 20mm zusätzlichem Federweg vorne wäre das Race schon interessant...der Preis würde halt für das Pro sprechen und die Komponenten gelten wohl alle auch als sehr robust...

Hab mir jetzt auch mal das AMS 120 29 angesehen, da könnt ich wohl ein 21er auch vor Ort testen...gefällt mir eigentlich auch ganz gut.

Fragen über Fragen, ich seh schon, der MTB-Kauf wird mich wohl noch eine Zeit lang beschäftigen ;-)


----------



## Boshard (20. Februar 2014)

Ich Persönlich kann nur von den 29Zoll abraten.
Träges Lenkverhalten, Schlechter Berg auf und ab, Wendekreis wie ein 40Tonner ohne Nachlaufachsen!
Durch die Großen Räder auch viel zuschwer.

Und 650B (27,5Zoll) bringt keine Vorteile nur Nachteile.

Das Race ist gut ausgestattet aber die Fox Parts sind anfällig und Teuer im unter halt.


----------



## CelticTiger (21. Februar 2014)

Schorsh schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> bin komplett neu im MTB-Zirkus und aktuell schwer am überlegen mir ein AMS 130 zu besorgen bzw. übers Netz zu bestellen.
> 
> ...



Ich bin 1,84m und habe mich für ein 22''-Rahmen entschieden, da ich mein Schaukelpferd überwiegend als bequemen Tourer "mißbrauche". Ich habe den originalen Streckbank Syntace-Vorbau 110mm, +6° gegen einen komfortableren Vorbau mit 70mm, +17° von 3M (qualitativ ebenfalls auf Syntace-Niveau) getauscht. Damit bin ich insbesondere auf langen Strecken bis 150km absolut glücklich. 
Grau ist nunmal alle Theorie; soll heißen: Du kommst als MTB-Novize einfach nicht drumherum, zur Feststellung der optimalen Rahmengröße und Anbauparts eine ausgiebige(!) Testfahrt zu machen. Mit "Ausgiebig" meine ich eine kleine Tour von 40km bis 50km. Zuvor laß Dir von Deinem Dealer mehrer Vorbauten mit diversen Längen und Steigungswinkeln einbauen. Nur so lassen sich sich üble Fehlkäufe, über die Du Dich hinterher grün und blau ärgerst, vermeiden. 
Scheue Dich absolut nicht davor, ein "schwieriger Kunde" zu sein! Wenn Du schon ein Bike beim Händler kaufst und nicht beim Direktversender, dann solltest Du wirklich alle Variationen wie Vorbau, Sattel, Sattelstütze und Rahmengröße ausschöpfen. Sollte Dein potentieller Händler maulen, sag ihm, daß Du auch ein Radon oder Canyon übers Web bestellen könntest oder gleich zu einem anderen Dealer "überlaufen" könntest. Leider müssen nicht wenige Händler jedes Mal auf's Neue auf solche Selbstverständlichkeiten hingewiesen werden.


----------



## Boshard (22. Februar 2014)

Hättest ja lieber den 20Zoll nehmen sollen.
Den hättest du nicht so viel umbauen müssen.

@Schorsh
Aber wie möchtest du den dein Rad bewegen?
Bei Touren kannst du die 22zoll nehmen aber sportlich im Gelände dafür wo es gemacht und ausgelegt ist die 20zoll

Kann mich net beschweren bei meinem Händler in Rostock.
Die gehen sehr gut auf Kundenwünsche ein
Und Probe fahren gehört zum Standard bei den die haben sogar eine Kleine Teststrecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (11. März 2014)

Hier mal Mein Cube AMS 130 Pro von 2013
Fährt sich super und man ich schön schnell unterwegs.

Umgebaut sind:
Bremsen Shimano SLX BR M675 203/180
LRS DT-Swiss M1900 Spline
Reifen Continental X-King 26x2,40 als RaceSport , Black Chili Compound
Schläuche Continental Light MTB 26 SV
Griffe Ergon GA1 EVO in Blau
Pedale XLC PD-M12


----------



## _Alex_ (11. März 2014)

Sieht sehr gut aus 

Wie zufrieden bist Du mit den Ergon Griffen?


----------



## Boshard (11. März 2014)

Find die Sehr gut und der Preis mit 25€ ist auch ok.
Hab die auch am Fritzz und hab keine tauben Finger und Hände mehr.

Mein Vater hat die auch an seinem Crossrad und ist auch begeistert.

Nur beim Einstellen muss man sich ein bisschen Zeit nehmen und testen.
Aber hat man erst mal die richtige Position gefunden sind die super.


----------



## _Alex_ (12. März 2014)

Ok danke, gut zu wissen, die Originalen Cube Griffe meinem AMS 130 Race von 2011 sind auch meist durch damit.


----------



## Boshard (12. März 2014)

Hab noch einen Satz originale Griffe!
Neu und unbenutzt

http://www.cube.eu/equipment/bike-parts/grips/product/cube-performance-grips-5/


----------



## _Alex_ (16. März 2014)

Danke, aber ich werde mir die Ergon Enduro Griffe farblich passend zu meinem Bike holen.


----------



## Alex_86 (17. März 2014)

Hey @ all,
Ich suche Schutzbleche für meine Cube Bike, wo kann ich diese Online kaufen?
Gruß Alex


----------



## _Alex_ (18. März 2014)

Hallo Alex,
also für die Front kann ich Dir den Marsh Guard zum Einbau an der Federgabelbrücke empfehlen. Kostet nur knapp 10 € und verunstaltet das Rad nicht so. Hinten habe ich keinen Spritzschutz ist ja ein Mountainbike


----------



## Alex_86 (18. März 2014)

Danke für deine Antwort Alex.
Hast du mir einen Shop, wo ich des herbekomme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex_86 (18. März 2014)

Meinst du das?
http://www.fahrrad.de/marshguard-schutzblech-329744.html

Wie hast du es befestigt?


----------



## _Alex_ (19. März 2014)

Jepp genau das. Befestigung mit den guten alten Kabelbindern. Bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Alex_86 (19. März 2014)

Ok, perfekt! Klingt auf alle Fälle super.

Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## _Alex_ (20. März 2014)

Gerne


----------



## Boshard (23. März 2014)

Mein Leute



Ich hab mal eine Frage
Mir ist heute beim Fahren auf gefallen das der Dämpfer im AMS 130 Pro mit Manitou Radium RL  200/51.
Trotz Lock out wippt und auch so find ich das der Dämpfer schwammig geworden ist.
War erst zum Ende der Tour so. 
Der Dämpfer Schmatzt auch gut hörbar.



Ist beim Dämpfer was Kaputt?
Mit dem AMS fahr ich meist Feldwege , Waldautobahn oder leichte Singeltrails.
Wen härter wird steht ja noch ein Fritzz im stall


----------



## Deleted253406 (2. April 2014)

Moin,

kann es sein, das die neuen 27,5er schon Anfang April ausverkauft sind?
Hab jetzt bei zwei Händlern angefragt und bei beiden sind keine Nachbestellungen mehr möglich.

Was sitzen denn da für Pappnasen bei Cube?
Ist doch ein schlechter Witz :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Alex_ (2. April 2014)

Das ist echt bitter selbst bei Bike-Discount steht derzeit z.B. das 130 Race 27.5 auf dem Status "Zulauf" in allen Rahmengrößen...


----------



## Deleted253406 (2. April 2014)

Vor allem wird es bei den Preisverhandlungen wohl mehr als schlecht ausschauen.
Normalerweise kaufe ich kein Bike ohne die üblichen 10%, aber wenn das Angebot derart knapp ist... :-/


----------



## _Alex_ (2. April 2014)

Ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass es noch klappt.


----------



## Deleted253406 (3. April 2014)

_Alex_ schrieb:


> Ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass es noch klappt.



Hat es. Die schwarze Schönheit steht im Keller 
Preislich zwar nicht ganz so günstig wie gedacht, aber bei der Nachfrage war das zu erwarten.
Und wie sagt man immer: Leben und leben lassen.

Jetzt fehlen noch Pedale, Tacho und etwas Kleinzeug.
Vorbau und Lenker werden wohl wieder durch einen 36 Grad Sqlab Vorbau mit 60 mm und einen 630mm XLC mit 30mm Rise ersetzt (obwohl die horizontale Oberrohrlänge etwas kürzer als im Katalog ausfällt). Sieht zwar grenzwertig aus, aber dem Kreuz tut's gut.

Was mir vorhin im Keller aufgefallen ist:
- Der Freilauf gibt zwischen den Klicks ganz leise Klingelgeräusche von sich
- Der Dämpfer gibt auf den ersten mm so ein komisches Geräusch zwischen "Öl schlürfen" und "kratzende Sand" von sich

Wird sich vermutlich beides noch legen. Hoffe ich ;-)

Was mir abgeht: Eine Anleitung für die Schaltung, etwas aussagekräftiges von Fox (Einstellung von Gabel und Dämpfer) und die im Handbuch erwähnte "Auslieferungsurkunde". War dbzgl. bei euch was in der Tüte dabei?
Muss sich der zahlende Kunde wohl alles aus dem Netz ziehen :-/

Und für was sind die 4 schwarzen Inbusschrauben im kleinen Plastiktütchen?
Ist da schon jemand dahinter gekommen?


Mal schauen was das Gerät kann 


Lg


----------



## _Alex_ (3. April 2014)

Bei meinem AMS 130 Race (2011) war damals auch nur das Handbuch sowie eine zweite zusätzliche rote Halteschellen und vier Schrauben für die Montage des Lenkers am Vorbau dabei. Eine Anleitung war nur für die Formula Bremse enthslten. Den Rest musste ich auch aus dem Web holen...


----------



## TrailsurferODW (5. April 2014)

@uncle 
Poste mal Bilder von dem 130er


----------



## Deleted253406 (5. April 2014)

Bilder mach ich noch.

Werd meinem Händler wohl etwas auf die Füße treten müssen.
Die schwarzen Bügel für den Syntace-Vorbau waren nicht dabei, Ventilmuttern ebenfalls nicht montiert (da gehen die Meinungen auseinander), die Schrauben-Sicherungs-Caps an den Bremssätteln fehlen auch.

Und der Zug vom Schaltwerk schleift an der Kette, wenn diese über das kleine Kettenrd läuft.
Kann man den Zug einfach so oben etwas weiter durch den Rahmen ziehen, oder ploppen da irgendwelche Dichtstücke mit rein?

Edit: Das sind wohl Endanschläge und der Zug läuft ohne Außenhülle durch den Rahmen.
Wieder was gelernt. Internet ist schon was tolles ;-)

Also doch etwas nach hinten ziehen, bzw. das Heck max. absacken lassen und den hinteren Zug mit minimaler Reserve kürzen (?). Naja, soll der Freundliche sich beim KD drumm kümmern.


----------



## Boshard (6. April 2014)

Wenn du die Schwarze Vorbau schellen von Syntace meinst
Davon hab ich genug rumliegen 

Könnte welche abgeben


----------



## CelticTiger (6. April 2014)

_Alex_ schrieb:


> Sieht sehr gut aus
> 
> Wie zufrieden bist Du mit den Ergon Griffen?



Die dezenten Ergon-Griffe habe ich mir ebenfalls zugelegt, da ich die konventionelle Ergons, die wie ein Tumor am Lenker aussehen, furchtbar häßlich finde. Das Auge fährt bei besonders kritisch mit.


----------



## CelticTiger (6. April 2014)

_Alex_ schrieb:


> Danke, aber ich werde mir die Ergon Enduro Griffe farblich passend zu meinem Bike holen.



Ich meine, die GA 1 Evo bieten die perfekte Symbiose von Design und Funktionalität. Ich bin mit den knallroten Teilen auch auf längeren Strecken >80km hochzufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Alex_ (6. April 2014)

@CelticTiger: Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Deleted253406 (7. April 2014)

Also eine Endkontrolle scheint es bei Cube scheinbar wirklich nicht zu geben.
Und vernünftiges Innensechskant-Werkzeug vermutlich auch nicht :-/
Wie kann man den ein Bike mit fast rundgenudelten Schrauben raus schicken?

Was mich jedoch richtig nervt: Die dr**ks Schaltung bzw. der Umwerfer lassen sich einfach nicht dazu überreden fehlerfrei zu arbeiten. Beim Schalten vom größten auf das mittlere Blatt blockiert bei jedem 3. oder 4. Schaltvorgang der Antrieb. Morgen mal auf Strecke testen, wenn's nicht geht, dann sollen die sich um ein Lösung kümmern.

Und kann es sein, das Cube Reifen zweiter Wahl verbaut?
Der montierte Schwalbe Nobby hat eine radiale Unwucht, dass das Bike fast zu hüpfen anfängt :-/


----------



## SnoopCube (12. April 2014)

Hi mir ist der remoute lockout zug gerissen. Dämpfer ist manitou und remoute system ist auch von manitou. Schon mal jemand passirt? Ich bekomme es nicht mehr richtig eingestellt. 
Gruß SnoopCube


----------



## Boshard (12. April 2014)

Der Zug von der Gabel oder Dämpfer?


----------



## Boshard (12. April 2014)

Wenn es der Zug der Federgabel ist:

Stellschraube für Zugspannung 2,5-3 Umdrehungen raus drehen (vorher natürlich ganz rein drehen)
Lock Out einlegen
Rotes Rädchen an der Federgabel komplett in Richtung Blockierung drehen
Zug einfädeln und festschrauben

Lock out testen und bei bedarf die zugspannschraube wieder lösen!


----------



## SnoopCube (14. April 2014)

So habe mal ein bild gemacht damit ihr genau seht was ich meine vielleicht könnt ihr mir mal ein bild von euch senden wie es bei euch genau aussieht.


----------



## Boshard (15. April 2014)

Hab doch schon beschrieben wie du das Problem beheben kannst.
Du brauchst nur noch ein neunen Schaltzug.
Da passen alle Shimano/Sram Schaltzüge.

Ansonsten kann ich dir heute Abend mit ein Paar Bilder eine Anleitung machen.


----------



## SnoopCube (15. April 2014)

Also besorge mir die tage noch nen Seilzug und wenn du lust hast ksnnste ma ein paar Bilder reinsetzen. Tanks Gruß


----------



## Deleted253406 (16. April 2014)

Moin,

auf der Suche nach dem Knarzgeräusch ist mir eben aufgefallen, das der Dämpfer an der vorderen Aufnahme minimales axiales Spiel hat. An der hinteren Aufnahme ist dies nicht der Fall.

Ist das "normal" oder wurde beim anschweißen der beiden Befestigungen gepfuscht?

Auf Dauer ist es sicherlich nicht gesund, wenn Staub zwischen die Dämpferaufnahme und die 4 Beilagscheiben (2x hell, 2x schwarz) kommt und dort munter vor ich hin schleift.


Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (16. April 2014)

Sollte nicht so sein !
Frag mal beim Freundlichem nach.

Würde aber neue Einbaubuchsen kaufen


----------



## Deleted253406 (16. April 2014)

Boshard schrieb:


> Sollte nicht so sein !
> Frag mal beim Freundlichem nach.



Da kann ich dir jetzt schon sagen, wie die Antwort ausfällt:
"Das muss so sein" :-/

Man will sich ja keine unnötige Arbeit machen.


----------



## Boshard (16. April 2014)

Ja den Hilft nur ne Mail an Cube und denen auf die Eier gehen.
oder einen Anderen Händler nehmen.


----------



## Deleted253406 (16. April 2014)

Boshard schrieb:


> Ja den Hilft nur ne Mail an Cube und denen auf die Eier gehen.



Ist schon raus ;-)

Wenn ich die Threads zum Thema "Huber-Buchsen" so lese, dann wird's wohl eh das beste sein, so früh wie möglich darauf umzurüsten.


----------



## Boshard (16. April 2014)

ich kenn die Buchsen nicht.
Hab mir für mein AMS erst mal einen neuen Dämpfer Bestellt.


----------



## Boshard (17. April 2014)

Hab Heute meinen neuen Dämpfer Für das AMS 130 Bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted253406 (17. April 2014)

Boshard schrieb:


> Hab Heute meinen neuen Dämpfer Für das AMS 130 Bekommen



2014er AMS?
Warum hast du den Dämpfer ersetzt?
Finde den originalen Fox bis jetzt eigentlich recht ok.

War eben wieder unterwegs: Top Bike! Macht extrem Laune 
Hier und da knackts und knarzts zwar manchmal, aber das wird sich wohl auch noch legen bzw. klären.


----------



## Boshard (17. April 2014)

Neee ich hab ein AMS 130 Pro von 2013 
mit einem Manitou Radium Expert RL.

Mein Manitou Dämpfer ist Kaputt.
Lock Out Funktioniert nicht mehr richtig und Schmatzen tut der auch ganz gut.


----------



## SnoopCube (17. April 2014)

So hab mir heute den zug besorgt kannst du mir ein paar bilder posten ? Bevor ich den dann auch ruiniere! Wie baue ich ihn ein? Wenn der Dämpfer zu ist oder auf? Gruß


----------



## Boshard (17. April 2014)

Alten Zug raus und neuen Rein sollte soweit kein Problem sein.
Wen der Zug soweit verbaut ist , 
drehst du die Einstellschraube für die Zugspannung 2-3 Umdrehungen raus! (schraube ist oben beim Lock Out Hebel)
Und den Lock Out einlegen (Federgabel blockieren)

Wichtig ist die Rote einstellschraube an der Federgabel die der Zug betätigt
Vor dem Festschrauben komplett in Richtung Blockierung zudrehen!(mit der UHR)
Erst dann die kleine Inbusschraube Festzuziehen (die den Zug hält )
Der Zug muss nicht 100% straff sein!

Wen der Zug verschraubt ist , kann die Funktion getestet werden.
Bei bedarf die zugeinstellschraube lösen oder mehr Spannung geben!

Leider kann ich grade mal wieder keine Bilder mit Posten


----------



## SnoopCube (18. April 2014)

Also hat wunderbar funktioniert wenn man weiss wie! Werde mir nun aber nochmal einen Zug holen, hab die Festellschraube für den Zug nochmal aufgemacht und ein zweites mal nachgezogen, nun ist der Zug meines Erachtens schon wider ein bisschen ausgefranzt, beim nächsten mal einmal einziehen und dann einmal festschrauben. Danke nochmals Gruß SnoopCube


----------



## Deleted253406 (19. April 2014)

Boshard schrieb:


> Ja den Hilft nur ne Mail an Cube und denen auf die Eier gehen



"...also der Beschreibung nach sollte es kein axiales Spiel sein, evtl. sollten aber die Dämpferbuchsen getauscht werden. Es könnten aber auch Dichtringe fehlen. Um das zu prüfen müssten Sie sich bitte mit einem Cube-Fachhändler in Verbindung setzen..."

Wenig hilfreich.
Ein Blick auf die entsprechende Explosionszeichnung oder eine Nachfrage bei der Technik wäre sicher zielführender gewesen :-(


----------



## TrailsurferODW (19. April 2014)

Uncle_Ti schrieb:


> Ein Blick auf die entsprechende Explosionszeichnung oder eine Nachfrage bei der Technik wäre sicher zielführender gewesen :-(


Oder du gehst halt doch mal in nen Laden. Das ist doch gerade bei Cube gegenüber Radon und Konsorten der Vorteil. Und wenn dein aktueller Laden Mist ist, geh wo anders hin. Gibt doch genug.


----------



## _Alex_ (19. April 2014)

Mal 'ne Frage in die Runde an alle die den Dämpfer Fox Float RP23 drinne haben:

Welche Settings sind bei Euch ab Werk drinne?

In meinem Race von 2011:
Fox Float RP23 BoostValve, High Volume

Rebound Tune M
Velocity Tune M
Boost Valve 200

Die Angabe steht unten auf dem Dämpfergehäuse auf einem Aufkleber.


----------



## Deleted253406 (20. April 2014)

_Alex_ schrieb:


> Mal 'ne Frage in die Runde an alle die den Dämpfer Fox Float RP23 drinne haben:
> 
> Welche Settings sind bei Euch ab Werk drinne?



Custom Tune ID CNWB. Mehr steht da leider nicht :-(

Edit: Hier sieht man wenigstens mal, wie das Gewerk aufgebaut ist:
http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=251
Ganz rechts ist die verbaute Variante. Sieht mir nach der "billigsten" Variante einer Lagerung aus :-/


----------



## _Alex_ (20. April 2014)

Uncle_Ti schrieb:


> Custom Tune ID CNWB. Mehr steht da leider nicht :-(
> 
> Edit: Hier sieht man wenigstens mal, wie das Gewerk aufgebaut ist:
> http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=251
> Ganz rechts ist die verbaute Variante. Sieht mir nach der "billigsten" Variante einer Lagerung aus :-/


Wenn du die elfenbeinfarbenen Buchsen meinst. Das sind die aktuellen Nachfolger der linken Alu-Buchsen. Hab die auch nun drinne. Laufen sehr viel besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted253406 (20. April 2014)

Ich werd das Bike die Tage wohl oder übel an die Decke hängen und den Dämpfer vorne lösen.
Hab schwer den Verdacht, das die Spezialisten ab Werk die O-Ringe nicht montiert haben.
Dann pfeift's aber gewaltig.


----------



## Boshard (20. April 2014)

was für O-Rringe?


----------



## Deleted253406 (22. April 2014)

Boshard schrieb:


> was für O-Rringe?



Die beiden, die in die beigen Buchsen eingelegt werden.
War aber ein Denkfehler. Die sitzen ja in den Vertiefungen und sind damit von außen nicht "erfühlbar".

Geräusch wird leider und seltener.

Dafür nervt mich der Freilauf zunehmend: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/klickern-bei-dtswiss-freilaeufen.697527/
Die Teile aus der Schweiz sind scheinbar auch nicht mehr das, was sie mal waren :-/


----------



## JoJo444 (23. April 2014)

Servus 

Ich hätte da mal eine kurze Frage, Ich möchte mir eine AMS 130 zulegen

Jetzt habe Ich 2 Angebote von meinem Händler.

Einmal das Cube ams 130 sl (2013) für 2350€

Und das Cube ams 130 race (2014) für 2500€

Zu welchem der beiden würdet Ihr mir raten?


----------



## Deleted253406 (23. April 2014)

Zum Cube AMS 130 Race 2014 für 2350 Euro.
Den Preis bekommt man nämlich.

Wundert mich allerdings, das es aktuell überhaupt noch welche gibt.

Edit: Kauf dir besser eine andere Marke. Wo man für sein Geld noch Qualität bekommt.

Ich war eben im Keller, um kurz was an der Sitzposition zu probieren.
Und was mussten meine Ohren hören? Der Hinterbau knarzt wie ein 30 Jahre altes Bonanzarad.
Scheinbar sind 20 km bei Nieselregen und leichtem Matsch-Spray für ein Cube MTB schon zu viel Belastung :-(

Das Teil ist keine drei Wochen alt und hat keine 100 km im flockigen Einfahrbetrieb gelaufen. Wie soll das werden, wenn es mal ordnungsgemäß zu Sache geht?

Nie wieder Cube. Das steht jetzt schon fest.


----------



## JoJo444 (23. April 2014)

Also ich hab mich jetzt gerade für das 2013er SL entschieden 
War iwie überzeugter nach der Probefahrt.
Und vom Preis, Leistungsverhältnis der klare Sieger, man bekommt einfach mehr fürs gleiche Geld.


----------



## Boshard (23. April 2014)

@ Uncel TI
Kann es sein das dein Händler die Räder vor der Auslieferung nicht Prüft?
Hört sich so an als wen was Trocken gelaufen ist.

Fahr mal hin und Tritt dem auf die Füße


----------



## Deleted253406 (23. April 2014)

Boshard schrieb:


> @ Uncel TI
> Kann es sein das dein Händler die Räder vor der Auslieferung nicht Prüft?
> Hört sich so an als wen was Trocken gelaufen ist.



Also Fett ist an dem Hobel scheinbar mehr als genug.
Das quillt aus jeder Ritze. Fast zu viel des Guten.

Und eine großartige Übergabe-Inspektion findet bei den Jungs scheinbar nicht statt.
Beim 1. KD stehe ich jedenfalls daneben. Und danach sehen die mich wohl nur noch bei Garantiefällen.

Mal gucken, ob es wieder verschwindet, sonst klick ich mal alle Schrauben durch.
8 NM sollten ja auch bei den aktuellen Modellen ok sein.
An die Kettenblattschrauben muss ich auch rann. Hab den Verdacht, das die auch für ein Knacken verantwortlich sind.



Boshard schrieb:


> Fahr mal hin und Tritt dem auf die Füße



Kommt noch ;-)


----------



## Boshard (23. April 2014)

Drehmomente findest du auf der Cube-Seite.
http://www.cube.eu/service/manuals/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoJo444 (23. April 2014)

Also Ich bin jetzt ein bisschen gefahren mit meinem 2013er sl und muss schon sagen Ich bin Top zufrieden 

Nur bei der Einstellung des Dämpfers und der Federgabel Blick ich noch so garnicht durch.

Gibts da vllt irgend wo eine übersichtliche Anleitung im Internet? 
Oder muss Ich nochmal extra zum Händler?


----------



## Boshard (23. April 2014)

Welche Federgabel und Dämpfer hast du?


----------



## JoJo444 (23. April 2014)

Dämpfer:

Fox Float CTD Adjust BoostValve, 200x51mm, Trail and Climb (Lockout) mode option, Trail mode adjustable, Rebound, XV1 air canister


Gabel:


Fox 32 Talas CTD Adjust FIT, tapered, 15QR, 150-130-110mm

Danke


----------



## Boshard (23. April 2014)

was bekommst du nicht eingestellt?

http://www.cube.eu/service/manuals/


----------



## JoJo444 (23. April 2014)

Ja ist irgendwie ein bisschen kompliziert alles.

z.B. Das rote Raedchen am Dämpfer, fuer was ist das?

Aber Danke schon mal, hat mich schon ein bisschen weiter gebracht


----------



## Deleted253406 (23. April 2014)

Die Drehmomentangaben auf der Cube Website sind von 2010.
Könnten evtl. mal ein Update gebrauchen.

Das rote Rädchen ist die Zugstufe.
Infos zur grundlegenden Einstellung von Gabel und Dämpfer findest du z.B. auf Youtube.
Da gibt's einige gute Videos zu dem Thema.

Als erstes sollte aber der Sag (dynamischer Durchhang) korrekt eingestellt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Alex_ (23. April 2014)

_Alex_ schrieb:


> Mal 'ne Frage in die Runde an alle die den Dämpfer Fox Float RP23 drinne haben:
> 
> Welche Settings sind bei Euch ab Werk drinne?
> 
> ...


Kann vielleicht zu der Frage oben noch jemand was beitragen?


----------



## Vitel09 (23. April 2014)

Hallo Leute,
Möchte an die Experten hier mal frage stellen.
Besitze ein Cube ams 130 slt, jetzt ist mir das vordere Laufrad kaputt gegangen.
Jetzt brauche ich ein neues, welche Größe passt da?
Alle die 26 Zoll haben?
Original waren es easton haven!
Danke und Gruß


----------



## JoJo444 (24. April 2014)

Um den Sag einzustellen muss Ich aber den Hub wissen. 

Wo steht der Hub?


----------



## Deleted253406 (24. April 2014)

JoJo444 schrieb:


> Wo steht der Hub?



In deinem Beitrag weiter oben ;-)


----------



## JoJo444 (24. April 2014)

Hä?  
Sorry ich steh jetzt definitiv etwas auf dem Schlauch


----------



## _Alex_ (24. April 2014)

@JoJo444, na 200x51 war Deine Angabe für den Dämpfer. Somit 200mm Einbaulänge und 51mm Hub.


----------



## Boshard (27. April 2014)

Welches Modelljahr hast du?



Vitel09 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Möchte an die Experten hier mal frage stellen.
> Besitze ein Cube ams 130 slt, jetzt ist mir das vordere Laufrad kaputt gegangen.
> Jetzt brauche ich ein neues, welche Größe passt da?
> ...


----------



## Vitel09 (27. April 2014)

Boshard schrieb:


> Welches Modelljahr hast du?


Model 2012, es waren original easton haven Laufräder.


----------



## Boshard (27. April 2014)

Den hast du ein Bike mit 26Zoll LRS


----------



## Andiwug (28. April 2014)

Hi, bin neu hier im Forum. 
beschäftige mich jetzt mit Radfahren erst seit einem 3/4 Jahr. bin bis zum letzten Wochenende auf einem Cube Analog 29 rumgefahren. da hat mir der rahmen aber nicht gepasst auch die trägen 29 Räder habe ich am Berg sehr gemerkt. 
also hab ich das analog verkauft und mir  das ams 130 pro gekauft.  macht viel viel mehr Spaß zum fahren. grad auf holprigen wegen ein super bequemes fahren. die berge sind nun der Wahnsinn. kann viel schneller die berge hoch. doch was mir aufgefallen ist die Endgeschwindigkeit könnte besser sein da war das analog unschlagbar. 
ich habe zwei fragen dazu. kann ich die Ritzel vorne umbauen auf 44? es ist momentan ein 40iger drauf. oder gibt´s da Probleme vom Übergang vom 30iger zu 44?
desweiteren brauche ich ja sicherlich auch einen neuen umwerfer. welchen kann ich da nehmen? klar einen der für 44 zahn zugelassen ist. aber die Befestigung von meinem jetzigen umwerfer ist anderes wie bei meinem alten Rad. ich weiß nicht wie die art der Befestigung heißt. 

desweiteren  würde mich noch interessieren wozu dieses loch im rahmen dienen soll? kann ich das zu machen? da kommt im laufe der zeit sicherlich  viel dreck rein und das will ich nicht. 

so ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein wenig helfen. 

Gruß andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted253406 (28. April 2014)

Tja, die Übersetzung...
Das 130er in 27,5 hat ja 22/30/40.
Ist mir für unsere Gegend in der Ebene fast zu kurz und an knackigen Aufstiegen (trotz 34er hinten) fast etwas zu lang.
Denke, da wäre 22/32/42 die bessere Ausstattung gewesen.


----------



## Team Slow Duck (28. April 2014)

Ein 44er kannste von der 9fach-Kurbel (XT, SLX ...) montieren, allerdings gibts den optimalen Schaltkomfort nur mit abgestimmten Kettenblättern. Für 10fach gibts die 42-32-24, die die frühere 44-32-22 von 9fach abgelöst hat. Für die größeren Laufraddurchmesser gibts nun die 40-30-22. Du könntest also entweder ein 44er Kettenblatt nehmen und ein wenig schlechteres Schaltverhalten in Kauf nehmen oder Du nimmst das Set der abgestimmten 9fach-Kurbel 44-32-22. Unten bleibts daher gleich, oben wirds deutlich "dicker". 

Der Umwerfer kann bleiben, der ist ja schon für dreifach ausgelegt. Ist ein Directmount-Umwerfer, Du kannst ihn am Sockel etwas höher schieben, da ist noch Platz (wenn Du ein 44er montierst, muss er etwas höher. 

Das Loch im Rahmen ist wohl für die Fernbedienungs-Hydraulikleitung der Rockshox Reverb Stealth gedacht, da kann dann die Leitung im Rahmeninneren bis zur Stütze verschwinden. Wenn Du keine hast, papps mit irgendwas zu wenn Du keinen Plastikstopfen dafür hast.


----------



## Andiwug (28. April 2014)

Super das hat mir sehr geholfen. Also brauch ich quasi nur zwei ritzel das 44 iger und das 32 iger. Hab schon geschaut ich find aber nirgends eins wo den lochkreis von 96 unterstüzt. Hast du da noch einen Rat für mich?


----------



## bronks (28. April 2014)

Andiwug schrieb:


> Super das hat mir sehr geholfen.


Du irrst Dich!



Andiwug schrieb:


> .. Also brauch ich quasi nur zwei ritzel das 44 iger und das 32 iger. Hab schon geschaut ich find aber nirgends eins wo den lochkreis von 96 unterstüzt. Hast du da noch einen Rat für mich?


Die grösseren Blätter werden nicht passen, da der Lochkreis um 8mm größer ist. Afaik stellt nur Shimano Kettenblätter für den 96er Lochkreis her, welchen Deine Kurbel hat und nochdazu für 3x nur die Größen 30Z und 40Z. Wenn Du die Kurbel komplett tauschst, dann wirst Du mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch den Umwerfer tauschen müssen.


----------



## Andiwug (28. April 2014)

Naja kurbel wollte ich nicht gleich tauschen. 
Das heißt Shimano hat also keine alternativ ritzel.
Kommen vielleicht noch welche im laufe des Jahres? 
Wenn's keine passende Möglichkeit gibt muss ich erstmal damit fahren.


----------



## Team Slow Duck (29. April 2014)

Hopsa, das mit dem Lochkreis hab ich glatt ignoriert - d.h. Du müsstest wohl die ganze Kurbel tauschen. Ich denke nicht, dass Shimano da was nachlegt. Meistens sind die erstmal auf ihre abstimmten Sets fixiert.

Der laut Cube-Webseite montierte Umwerfer ist ein SLX FD-M671-D, direct mount, Down Swing, 3x10-speed. Der geht wohl bis max 42er Blatt. Es läuft wohl darauf hinaus, dass Du Dich entweder mit 40-30-22 abfindest oder einen größeren Umbau machst.

edit: Mir ist noch was eingefallen ... Cube hat doch 2013 viele 29er mit der bisherigen Standardkurbel 42-32-24 ausgeliefert - vielleicht findest Du jemand zum Tauschen, der gerne eine 40-30-22 hätte? Du müsstest dann unten, um den status quo zu erhalten, das 22er Blatt nachrüsten (geht, da beide 64er Lochkreis), kostet nicht viel, gibt zwar leichte Einbußen im Schaltkomfort, dürfte aber akzeptabel sein. Der Umwerfer sollte dann auch mit dem großen 42er Blatt funktionieren. Das wäre wohl die billigste Lösung, den großen Gang etwas dicker zu machen.


----------



## Andiwug (29. April 2014)

hmm ok. ich werd das ganze mal paar wochen fahren und dann sehen was ich mache. 

wegen dem loch im rahmen wo kriegt man den pfropfen her? mein händler hat sowas nicht.


----------



## Team Slow Duck (29. April 2014)

Frag evtl direkt mal bei Cube an oder mach einfach ein Papperl drauf (Aufkleber, schwarzes Tesa-Gewebeband o. ä.)


----------



## Deleted253406 (29. April 2014)

Andiwug schrieb:


> wegen dem loch im rahmen wo kriegt man den pfropfen her? mein händler hat sowas nicht.



Der sollte ab Werk dabei sein.
In der Ausstellung machen sie die meistens weg, da solche Teile gerne mal geklemmt werden.
Bei der Übergabe sollte der aber dabei sein.

Händler anhauen, soll er für umme rausrücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andiwug (29. April 2014)

Ja dann muss ich mal mein Verkäufer Fragen ,der war heut Net da. Das Rad hat er frisch aus dem Karton zusammen gebaut.


----------



## Deleted253406 (1. Mai 2014)

Mal eine ganz blöde Frage: Sind an den aktuellen AMS eigentlich diese Neopren-Kettenstrebenschützer ab Werk montiert?

Auf den Produktbildern und in der Mountain-Bike sind überall die Überzieher zu sehen.
Meins hatte aber nur diese transparente Folie (die sich schon im Neuzustand ablöst) und den Strumpf hab ich die Tage bei Brügelmann auf eigene Kasse bestellt.

Oder ist das mal wieder von der Tagesverfassung des jeweiligen Cube-Mitarbeiters abhängig?


----------



## Andiwug (1. Mai 2014)

bei mir ist auch nur die folie drauf. hält aber bis jetzt gut.


----------



## Boshard (2. Mai 2014)

Den Neoprenschutz musst du nachkaufen 
hab den auch bei meinen beinen MTB´s verbaut 


Leute mit wieviel Sag fahrt ihr so im AMS 130 von 2013


----------



## Andiwug (2. Mai 2014)

Hi. Sorry das ich so blöd frag kenne mich mit den fachbegriffen noch nicht so aus. Aber was heißt sag?


----------



## Alex_86 (2. Mai 2014)

Servus @all

Ich suche einen Ersatzreifen für mein Cube 130 AMS.
Habe jetzt einen Schwalbe Nobby Nic 26x2.25 drauf. Achja, er kommt hinten drauf ;-).
Suche aber was anderes. Welche Erfahrungen mit denen? Die andere Frage bekomme ich den Conti mit ner Breite von 60 mm auch drauf?
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p20142_Ardent-MaxxPro-EXO-Protection-Faltreifen.html

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ProTection---Apex-Faltreifen-Modell-2014.html

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ution-Super-Gravity-TrailStar-Faltreifen.html

Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (3. Mai 2014)

@Andiwung
Sag heißt Negativfederweg.

Was machst du mit deinem AMS?

Ich hab mir den Continental X-King in 26x2,40 RaceSport BlackChili aufgezogen.
Rollt schön leicht hat guten Grip und der Reifen ist nicht nach einer Season runter.

https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p37139_X-King-RaceSport-Faltreifen-Modell-2014.html

Fast vergessen ich hab das 2013er Model


----------



## Alex_86 (3. Mai 2014)

Ich fahre mehr Trails und mal nen Berg hoch.
Der Nobby Nic war ok.
Aber jetzt nach 900 km, ist nicht mehr so viel da von dem.
Bringt ich einen Reifen mit ner Breite von 60 mm überhaupt rein?


----------



## Boshard (4. Mai 2014)

Der Passt bei mir rein ohne Probleme.
da ist noch genug Luft an den Seiten.

Der Conti wird net so schnell runter sein.


----------



## Alex_86 (4. Mai 2014)

Ok, super danke für den Tipp!
War mir nicht sicher ob das passt.


----------



## Boshard (4. Mai 2014)

Doch das Passt sehr gut  
Und der Reifen fährt sich auch gut.


----------



## Deleted253406 (4. Mai 2014)

Boshard schrieb:


> Leute mit wieviel Sag fahrt ihr so im AMS 130 von 2013



Ich hab zwar kein 2013er aber bin jetzt mit ca. 11mm bei ca. 62 KG Unterwegs.
Kann allerdings kaum mehr als den halben Hub ausnutzen.

Das Problem liest man ja häufiger. Mit den von Fox empfohlenen 6-11 mm ist die Nutzung des kompletten Federweges scheinbar kaum möglich.

Würdet ihr testweise mal auf 13mm gehen?
Wirkt sich das im Fahrbetrieb spürbar schlechter aus (wegsacken, schaukeln)?

Wo wir gerade beim Thema Dämpfer sind:
Bei der letzten Änderung des Drucks ist mir beim abdrehen der Pumpe minimalst Öl entgegen gekommen.
Nicht weiter schlimm. Allerdings war die Suppe fast komplett schwarz. Nach 150 km spricht das imho nicht gerade für saubere Materialpassungen :-/


----------



## Boshard (4. Mai 2014)

ja so 11mm hab ich auch etwa 20% sag.

ich hab keinen Fox Dämpfer im AMS hab mir einen Rock Shox Monarch RT3 verbaut.
Find das Rad bissen zuhart bei dem Sag.
Kann man das noch bissen weicher machen?
Ohne Luft ablassen?


----------



## Andiwug (4. Mai 2014)

sorry das ich nochmal frag. sag ist also die negativfederung. das heißt? der federweg wenn man sich nur aufs rad setzt was die federung dann einfedert.


----------



## Boshard (4. Mai 2014)

Sag – Negativfederweg
Ist das was du beim Raufsetzen oder in der  Grundposition,  an Federweg benötigst.
Besser gesagt den hub bei Dämpfer oder Federgabel benötigt wird damit der Federung Löcher ausgleichen kann.

Zum einstellen der Luftfederung brauchst du eine Spezielle Pumpe.
Cross Country 10 - 15% sag
Touren: 15 - 20 % sag
Enduro – Freeride: 20 - 30% sag
Freeride – Downhill: 30 - 35% sag

http://www.flatout-suspension.de/index.php/technik-tipps


----------



## Normansbike (17. Mai 2014)

Hallo ihr lieben, wollte mir eigentlich mal ein cube ams 130 aufbauen. Doch schon jetzt könnte ich mich ärgern ...
Der Steuersatz, dachte da passt das Lager von einem meiner Litevilles unten (1,5) auf 1/8 aber nee. Da gibt es doch noch was größeres wie 1,5, Hmm. Gut gesucht kann ich aber keinen Steuersatz für das Bike finden um eine 1/8 Gabel fahren zu können. ( nein kein Tapered da Gabel noch vorhanden.)
Wer kann mir helfen? Wo kann ich es Kaufen? Wo ist es auch vorhanden?
Ps. Der Dämpfer bleibt nicht!

Und hier die Bezeichnung des Lagers, Hersteller ist mir egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (17. Mai 2014)

Den Steuersatz gibt's bei H&S Bike discount. Genau mir Dieser Bezeichnung. Oben ZS44  unten IS. Mess mal den untern Durchmesser des Steuerrohres.  Beim AMS150 könnte man unten einen IS52 montieren. Musst halt auch die Bautiefe berücksichtigen,  da die je nach Hersteller schwankt und du unten eine 45° Schräge hat welche als "Anschlag" dient. 

gesendet per tapatalk


----------



## Normansbike (17. Mai 2014)

malben schrieb:


> Den Steuersatz gibt's bei H&S Bike discount. Genau mir Dieser Bezeichnung. Oben ZS44  unten IS. Mess mal den untern Durchmesser des Steuerrohres.  Beim AMS150 könnte man unten einen IS52 montieren. Musst halt auch die Bautiefe berücksichtigen,  da die je nach Hersteller schwankt und du unten eine 45° Schräge hat welche als "Anschlag" dient.
> 
> gesendet per tapatalk


Na den Rahmen hab ich von da für Mini kleines Gled bekommen, doch der Steuersatz ist nirgends lieferbar. Heul
Durchmesser 52 und Höhe inkls. Konus 11
Oben steht 44?
Blick nicht mehr durch.


----------



## Normansbike (17. Mai 2014)

Hallo ihr lieben, wollte mir eigentlich mal ein cube ams 130 aufbauen. Doch schon jetzt könnte ich mich ärgern ...
Der Steuersatz, dachte da passt das Lager von einem meiner Litevilles unten (1,5) auf 1/8 aber nee. Da gibt es doch noch was größeres wie 1,5, Hmm. Gut gesucht kann ich aber keinen Steuersatz für das Bike finden um eine 1/8 Gabel fahren zu können. ( nein kein Tapered da Gabel noch vorhanden.)
Wer kann mir helfen? Wo kann ich es Kaufen? Wo ist es auch vorhanden?
Ps. Der Dämpfer bleibt nicht!
Und wieso passt die 1/5 Lagerschale nicht???????????
Und hier die Bezeichnung des Lagers, Hersteller ist mir egal.
Anhang anzeigen 293564 Anhang anzeigen 293565


----------



## Boshard (17. Mai 2014)

Du hast einen 2012er Rahmen !


----------



## Vincy (17. Mai 2014)

Das ist da egal.
Oben *ZS44/28,6* und Unten *IS52/40* oder *IS52/30*.


----------



## Boshard (17. Mai 2014)

Ich war nicht sicher ob die Rahmen gleich sind!
den meine z.b. hat keine Abstützung an Oberrohr und Sitzstrebe.

Hab das so auch noch nicht beim Händler gesehen.

Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Z-T-R


----------



## Normansbike (17. Mai 2014)

Aber woher kriegen? Kann doch nicht sein das der überall ausverkauft ist?
Bitte helft mir.
Lg norman


----------



## malben (17. Mai 2014)

in meinem AMS ist dieser http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...8-reduzierhuelse-cube-edition-63877/wg_id-478 verbaut.
Allerdings wie du schon geschrieben hast, zur Zeit nicht bestellbar.

Oben: ZS44 / 1 1/8" - simi-intergriert mit 20mm Einbauhöhe (konisch)
Unten: IS52 - voll-intergriert mit Reduzierhülse für Tapered 1.5 und 1 1/8" Gabelschaft
ZS bedeutet Semi-Integriert (Zero Stack), die 44 gibt den Außendurchmesser der Lagerschale an, welche OBEN in dein Steuerrohr gepresst wird.
Der Innendurchmesser deines Lagers ist für 1 1/8 Schäfte ausgelegt (~28,6mm).

IS sind Vollintegrierte Lager die Ohne eine Lagerschale auskommen. Deswegen hast du im unteren Steuerrohr die 36° / 45° Schräge die dein Lager "Aufnimmt". Die 52 gibt den Außendurchmesser deines Lagers an. HIer musst du deinen Gabelschaft nachmessen, welchen Durchmesser dieser kurz vor der Gabelbrücke hat (Tapered) bei 1,5" liegt dieser bei ca. 30mm. Die Bezeichnung hierfür würde so aussehen IS52/30. Je nach Hersteller musst du die Bauhöhe des Lagers berücksichtigen. Cane Creek baut zu niedrig (Hab's bei mir ausprobiert).

Du könntest Dir nun einen Steuersatz selbst zusammen setzten, dazu gibt es bei diversen sortierten Websiten die Lager einzeln zu Kaufen, oder Frag mal beim FH um die Ecke ob er Dir weiterhelfen könnte...

Hier kannst du auch noch eine klasse Erklärung zu Thema Steuersatz lesen http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steuersatz_(Fahrrad)


----------



## Boshard (17. Mai 2014)

Der Könnte passen
würde aber noch mal nachfragen beim Händler.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/FSA-Orbit-ZS..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item51bd64044a

http://www.fullspeedahead.com/stora...-c440-414a-b630-2a84bda89c54_Orbit 1.5 ZS.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (18. Mai 2014)

Er braucht aber den Reduzier-Gabelkonus für 1 1/8" Gabelschaft. 
Ansonsten passt der No 57, die untere Lagerschale kann man da weglassen.


----------



## Boshard (18. Mai 2014)

Ist aber extrem Teuer 

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-30-Steuersatz.html?xtcr=6&xtmcl=FSA Orbit zs


----------



## gpzmandel (18. Mai 2014)

Schau mal Bei Acros.de da wird dir geholfen. Da habe ich meinen auch her und noch gute Deutsche Wertarbeit. 
Grüße Maik


----------



## Normansbike (18. Mai 2014)

Danke werd ich machen! Dachte Liteville wäre schwer gewesen, aber der Rahmen macht mich fertig. Hoffe er ist am Ende auch was.


----------



## Vincy (18. Mai 2014)

Boshard schrieb:


> Ist aber extrem Teuer
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p35810_Orbit-Option-T1-ZS44-28-6---ZS56-30-Steuersatz.html?xtcr=6&xtmcl=FSA Orbit zs


 
Das ist ein Winkelsteuersatz.


----------



## Andiwug (18. Mai 2014)

hi. 
ich hab ein kleines problem.  seit diesem wochenende funktioniert meine federgabel nicht mehr so wie sie soll. 
wo das rad neu war ca. 1monat her hatte ich einen vederweg von ca. 10cm gehabt wenn ich mich vorne auf den lenker schmeiße. jetzt ist mir aber aufgefallen das ich nur mehr  5-6cm schaffe. mir kommt das so vor als hätte die gabel mehr druck drin aber dem ist nicht so. bzw. hab ich keine luft nach gepumt weil ich gar keine pumpe habe. woran könnte das liegen? hat wer eine idee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (18. Mai 2014)

Was für ein Bike und Federgabel hast du
das müssen wir schon mal wissen


----------



## Andiwug (18. Mai 2014)

ams 130 pro modell 2014 federgabel Rock Shox Revelation RL Solo Air


----------



## Boshard (18. Mai 2014)

ist der Lock Out vielleicht verstellt oder der zug verdreckt?
Spricht die Federgabel härter an?
Mach sie Geräusche beim federn?


----------



## Andiwug (18. Mai 2014)

ja geräusche macht se schon wie wenn man einen schwam ausdrückt bzw. wie alte stoßdämpfer beim auto. am lock out habe ich nichts verstellt bzw kabel ist wie immer. 
ob die gabel härter anspricht hmm ich würde sagen schon ein bischen. also schlaglöcher auf der straße merkt man jetzt leicht wo man früher nichts merkte.


----------



## Deleted253406 (19. Mai 2014)

Ist doch ein 2014er. Hat also noch Garantie.
Daher ab zum Händler. Soll der sich drum kümmern.


----------



## Andiwug (19. Mai 2014)

So hab das Problem heut gefunden. Es lag doch am lockout Zug. Der hat sich an der federgabel um paar mm verschoben und die Gabel hat nicht mehr ganz aufgemacht. Habs wieder zurecht geruckt.


----------



## Boshard (20. Mai 2014)

Kleine Ursache Riesen Problem


----------



## peter-dd (24. Mai 2014)

Hey, nachdem ich eigentlich auf der Suche war, nach einem geeigneten Dämpfer für mein AMS 130 (2012) bin ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen. Hab das Bike jetzt knapp 1,5 Jahre und ca. 2000km weg. Nun lese ich hier etwas von Rissen im Rahmen und war komplett geschockt. Also flitze ich runter in den Keller und siehe da, bei mir gehts wohl auch grad los. Würdet ihr diesen "Riss" auch schon reklamieren lassen ?



 


 


Ach und gibt es hier jemanden der einen Dämpfer empfehlen kann ? Die meisten fahren wohl den Fox RP 23 (wie ist der so?) oder hat jemand schon  Erfahrungen mit einem von DTS machen können oder mit dem Rock Shox Monarch (evtl. Plus ) ?


----------



## Deleted253406 (24. Mai 2014)

Moin,

also ich habe jetzt 350 KM auf dem AMS (130 Race, 27,5, 2014) gefahren und die Gabel ist nach wie vor extrem störrisch.
Das Losbrechmoment ist einfach jenseits von Gut und Böse :-(

Bei Geschwindigkeiten unter 20 KM/h kommt auf wurzeligen Pfaden, groben Schotterpisten oder Wegen mit "Traktorwaschbrett" teilweise massiver Frust auf.

Ich bringe komplett ca. 64 KG auf die Waage und fahre aktuell mit ca. 65 PSI.
Der Federweg wird (ohne größere Sprünge) zu ca. 2/3 ausgenutzt.

Erwarte ich einfach zu viel?
Kann die Gabel mit der Kombination aus Fahrergewicht und Luftdruck einfach nicht so funktionieren, wie man es gerne hätte?
Die Dual Air vom Spetzl kann das jedenfalls deutlich besser :-/

Was tun? Zu Toxo schicken und sich die "Ist alles OK"-Antwort + 2x Versandkosten einfangen, oder den Ar*** zusammen kneifen, bis Herbst fahren und die Forke dann zu Flatout oder JL schicken und dort so warten lassen, das sie danach so funktioniert, wie man es ab Werk erwarten kann?

Was meint ihr?


LG


----------



## Boshard (24. Mai 2014)

Wieviel mm Sag hast du eingestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (24. Mai 2014)

Uncle_Ti schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> also ich habe jetzt 350 KM auf dem AMS (130 Race, 27,5, 2014) gefahren und die Gabel ist nach wie vor extrem störrisch.
> Das Losbrechmoment ist einfach jenseits von Gut und Böse :-(
> ...


Na ganz klar, rock shox hat zu wenig Öl im Casting ab Werk eingefüllt. Hab es bei der Sektor, Revelation und Sid so. 
Daher hab ich die Gabeln direkt zerlegt und alles mal richtig gewartet.


----------



## Boshard (24. Mai 2014)

Er hat eine Fox Original drinne da er das Race hat.


----------



## Deleted253406 (24. Mai 2014)

Boshard schrieb:


> Wieviel mm Sag hast du eingestellt?



Dürften ca. 30-32 mm sein.


----------



## Normansbike (24. Mai 2014)

Glaube das ich meinen nagelneuen 22" AMS 130 Race Rahmen wieder verkaufe.

 
Dieser Riesen schei$$ mit dem Steuerlager allein ist bald Grund genug es zu verscheuern, dann jetzt diese Probleme mit dem Hinterbau . Pressfit Lager Na ja. Hätte ich besser vorher mal geschaut.
Und mir lieber noch ein LV geholt. Jedoch war er günstig und gefiel mir. Aber wie sagt man, aussehen ist nicht alles.


----------



## Normansbike (24. Mai 2014)

Boshard schrieb:


> Er hat eine Fox Original drinne da er das Race hat.


Oh sorry! Bin von RS ausgegangen.

Glaube das ich meinen nagelneuen 22" AMS 130 Race Rahmen wieder verkaufe.
Anhang anzeigen 295154 Anhang anzeigen 295157
Da hatte ich im 150 Tread was von Rahmenrissen gelesen, betrifft aber auch die 130er. Dann der Mist mit dem Steuerlager, Pressfit ... 
Hätte besser schauen sollen, bereuen tu Ichs jetzt schon.


----------



## Boshard (24. Mai 2014)

hat die Federgabel wirklich 130mm? oder mehr?
meine Manitou hat z.b. 140mm 

und in welchem Modus fährst du?
da die fox ja CTD hat

@Normansbike

Ich glaub das mit den Rissen kommt bei Überbelastung vor.
und das mit dem Pressfit Lager hat mich auch erst gestört
aber hab mich damit abgefunden.

Und mit dem Steuersatz ist auch nicht so Problematisch.
Ruf doch mal beim Händler an der kann dir den richtigen bestellen.
Kostet etwa 30-40€


----------



## Deleted253406 (24. Mai 2014)

Boshard schrieb:


> hat die Federgabel wirklich 130mm? oder mehr?
> meine Manitou hat z.b. 140mm



Nee, die hat schon ziemlich genau 130 mm.



Boshard schrieb:


> und in welchem Modus fährst du?
> da die fox ja CTD hat



Vorne eigentlich immer auf "Descend". Rappelt auch so schon genug ;-)

@Normansbike:

Was ist das denn für ein Platzhalter für den Dämpfer? Werden die Rahmen so geliefert oder kann man die Dinger irgendwo kaufen?


----------



## Boshard (24. Mai 2014)

Hast etwa 25% SAG das ist ok.
Descend war komplett offen?


----------



## JL_Suspension (24. Mai 2014)

Servus, komm doch nächste Woche mal mit der Gabel, oder dem Rad nach Winterberg. Wir Bauen Mitwoch dort auf. Dann schauen wir uns das mal an. Evtl langt einfach der tausch des Öles/ Schmieröls. Dann wirfste einfach was in die Kaffee Kasse.

https://www.facebook.com/events/254331974755124/




Uncle_Ti schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> also ich habe jetzt 350 KM auf dem AMS (130 Race, 27,5, 2014) gefahren und die Gabel ist nach wie vor extrem störrisch.
> Das Losbrechmoment ist einfach jenseits von Gut und Böse :-(
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pistenbrenner (24. Mai 2014)

peter-dd schrieb:


> Hey, nachdem ich eigentlich auf der Suche war, nach einem geeigneten Dämpfer für mein AMS 130 (2012) bin ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen. Hab das Bike jetzt knapp 1,5 Jahre und ca. 2000km weg. Nun lese ich hier etwas von Rissen im Rahmen und war komplett geschockt. Also flitze ich runter in den Keller und siehe da, bei mir gehts wohl auch grad los. Würdet ihr diesen "Riss" auch schon reklamieren lassen ?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 295127
> Anhang anzeigen 295128
> ...


 
Auf jeden Fall reklamieren, besser wird´s mit warten auch nicht.
Den Fox RP 23 kann ich empfehlen, funktioniert super.


----------



## streckenjunkie (25. Mai 2014)

Servus Leute,

könnte mir jemand helfen?
Mein AMS 130 Pro 2011 schleift hinten.
Ich bin ziemlich ratlos, was es sein könnte.
Nach Gehör schleift es, wenn mein Bike rollt, aber nicht oder zumindest weniger, wenn ich pedaliere.
Selbst im Stand wenn man rückwärts pedaliert tut es dies.
Bremse habe ich auch schon abmontiert und es schleift dennoch.

Jetzt habe ich einen Verdacht, wobei das auch völliger Nonsens sein kann.
Wenn ich mein Hinterrad rausnehme, kann ich an der Kasette ziehe und sie aus der Nabe entnehmen.
Dh. ich habe dann Kasette und den Teil der Nabe in der Hand, der diese kleinen Klickriegel besitzt,
welche ein Bremsen durch nicht Pedalieren behindern.
Ist das ein Fehler? Ich denke nämlich, dass da wohl was an der Nabe kaputt ist, siehe Bilder:







Ich bin für jede Hilfe und jede Lehre dankbar. 
Gruß
Florian


----------



## JL_Suspension (25. Mai 2014)

Achse ist gebrochen.


----------



## streckenjunkie (25. Mai 2014)

Juhuu, xD.
Wie könnte ich das hinbekommen haben?
Und was macht man da? Bzw. was muss ich alles ersetzen.


----------



## JL_Suspension (25. Mai 2014)

Achse tauschen, evtl auch die Lager da diese möglicherweise durch sind und die Achse "durchängt". Reine Spekulation. Oder Garantiefall.



streckenjunkie schrieb:


> Juhuu, xD.
> Wie könnte ich das hinbekommen haben?
> Und was macht man da? Bzw. was muss ich alles ersetzen.


----------



## streckenjunkie (25. Mai 2014)

Also das auf dem Bild ist nicht die Steckachse, meine DT SWISS X12 ist noch vollkommen intakt.
Oder heißt das Bauteil - durch welches die Steckachse kommt - auch Achse?
Nach was muss man denn suchen, wenn man das Teil kaufen will?
Und welche Lager sind das denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JL_Suspension (25. Mai 2014)

Deswegen ja Achse, nicht Steckachse  die muss neu. Weiter kann ich dir nicht Helfen Sorry, bin weder Cube noch DT Händler.




streckenjunkie schrieb:


> Also das auf dem Bild ist nicht die Steckachse, meine DT SWISS X12 ist noch vollkommen intakt.
> Oder heißt das Bauteil - durch welches die Steckachse kommt - auch Achse?
> Nach was muss man denn suchen, wenn man das Teil kaufen will?
> Und welche Lager sind das denn?


----------



## Boshard (25. Mai 2014)

Da brauchst du wohl ein neues HR oder auchse 
ich würde neue LRS kaufen 

Hat den AMS eine Steckachse?
Mein 130 Pro 2013 nicht auch das AMS 125 2011 Was ich mal hatte


----------



## streckenjunkie (25. Mai 2014)

HR = Hinterrad oder?
LRS?

Jo, ne DT SWISS X12


----------



## JL_Suspension (25. Mai 2014)

*LRS: L*auf*R*ad*S*atz


----------



## Deleted253406 (25. Mai 2014)

Ich würde versuchsweise mal bei Cube und DT anfragen, ob es da noch Kulanz gibt.
Kann ja fast nicht sein, das so ein Bauteil einfach mal eben auseinander bricht.


----------



## Boshard (25. Mai 2014)

Ich tippe mal drauf das er Sun Ringle LRS hat.
Da die Nabe von HR Blau-Elox ist


----------



## streckenjunkie (25. Mai 2014)

Richtig, glaubt ihr wirklich die gehen auf Kulanz bei einem Bike von 2011?


----------



## Boshard (26. Mai 2014)

Ich hab nix von Kulanz geschrieben.

Aber fragen kostet nix.
Wir wissen ja nicht wann genau du das Radgekauft hast.


Ich würde mir neue LRS kaufen DT-Swiss M1900 Spline
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p37780_M-1900-SPLINE--Disc-6-Loch-MTB-Laufradsatz.html?xtcr=3&xtmcl=m 1900

Die hab ich auch im AMS Verbaut


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (26. Mai 2014)

So Leute, ich verabschiede mich mal aus dem Fred hier. Bin durch mit Cube, nachdem sie jetzt  n 3/4 Jahr gebraucht haben, um mir (meinem Händler) nen neuen Rahmen zu schicken. Hatte nen Crash im August letzten Jahres mit Rahmenbruch. Nun, da der Rahmen endlich da war bin ich erneut zum Händler und der hat dann gesehen, dass die Gabelkrone leicht krum und damit auch hinüber ist. Nur doof, dass er das nicht direkt im letzten August gesehen hat, sonst wäre die Enntscheidung früher gefallen. Naja, immerhin hatte ich von ihm kostenlose Leihräder für die Zeit. Bald kommt mein Radon Slide 160 
Hat mich gefreut, wünsch euch viel Spass und alles Liebe!


----------



## Normansbike (27. Mai 2014)

Schon mal was anderes als fox als Dämpfer probiert?
Da ich mir ja lieber einen RS Dämpfer holen würde ( mag Fox mal so was von gar nicht mehr).
Frage habt ihr Erfahrungen mit anderen Dämpfern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (27. Mai 2014)

ich hab aktuell den Rock Shox Monarch RT3 im AMS verbaut. 
Gefällt mir so gut das ich am überlegen bin mich noch einen zu holen für mein Fritzz

Der Manitiou war auch geil sogar besser als der Fox im Fritzz
Nur leider ist der Defekt Sollte die Tage aber einen Neuen bekommen.


----------



## streckenjunkie (28. Mai 2014)

Auf was muss man denn achten, wenn man sein Hinterrad ersetzen will?
Gemeint ist beim Kauf.

An sich könnte man sich ja am Datenblatt des aktuellen Laufradsatzes orientieren,
aber leider finde ich keines zu Sunringle Ryde XMB DTC.
Scheint wohl so, dass dieser LRS speziell für Cube gefertigt wurde.


----------



## Boshard (28. Mai 2014)

Nimm die DT-Swiss die ich weiter oben empfohlen hab.
Die passen bei Schnellspanner und X-12 15mm Steckachse 

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p37780_M-1900-SPLINE--Disc-6-Loch-MTB-Laufradsatz.html?xtcr=3&xtmcl=m 1900


----------



## Boshard (28. Mai 2014)

Mal noch was in eigner Sache ich will meinen Umwerfer ersten
Aktuell ist ein: Shimano Deore FD-M591-10. Down Swing 34.9mm, 10-speed

Wollte gegen einen Sram X.9.ersetzen
Ist der Sram X9 Down Swing Dual Pull 34,9 der richtige?

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p25339_X9-Umwerfer-3--10-fach.html?xtcr=22&xtmcl=Sram x9


----------



## streckenjunkie (28. Mai 2014)

Es ging ja darum was zu lernen, den von dir empfohlenen LRS werde ich wohl kaufen.

Also, worauf muss man achten?


----------



## Boshard (28. Mai 2014)

Du must auf den Achsstandart achten
HR:  Schnellspanner , X-12(142/12) , Rear Maxle , 135/10mm , 135/12mm
VR: Schnellspanner und 15/110mm , 20/110mm
Bremsscheiben 6Loch oder Center Lock , Backenbremse
Laufrad Größe: 26Zoll , 650B(27,5) , 29Zoll
Freilaufkörper 7 8 9 10Fach oder 11Fach
Felgen Breite sagt aus was für Reifen breiten du Fahren kannst.
Felgenausführung ob du schlauchlos fahren kannst


----------



## Normansbike (31. Mai 2014)

Da ja nur die Reste meines Alltagsbike drankommen, habe ich folgendes gemacht.



 



Und siehe da! Es ist Platz.



Sogar 2 mm. Mußte nur die Ecken leicht abrunden. Bei der Deore kein Problem, da es ja nur als Stadtschlam.e dienen soll.
Würde ich es aber so aufbauen wie ihr hier, hätte ich den schei$$ schon wieder zurückgegeben oder verkloppt.
Bei diesem Rahmen ist alles so halbherzig zusammen geschustert. Stolz sind die Cubis auf innenverlegte Seilzüge, aber unten baumeln sie am Steuerrohr entlang. Auch mit der Verlegung der Bremsleitung bin ich sehr enttäuscht. Hab im Internet geschaut und siehe da, es ist überall so. Das alles wäre ok, wenn Cube selber dann die fehlenden Teile wie, Zuganschläge oder Steuerlager liefern könnte. Selbst der Großhändler von mir wartet schon längere Zeit auf diese Teile und kann die Rahmen nicht fertigstellen. Daher auch das top Angebot für diesen Rahmen.
Hoffe nur das die Fahreigenschaft es wieder rausholt. Es ist mir schon klar das es kein flinker Hirsch wie meine LV sein wird. Aber dafür ein guter Tourer?! Das Mtb gefiel mir und ich hörte eigentlich nur gutes, aber jetzt wo ich mich mehr damit beschäftige, erkenne ich das ich kein Einzelfall bin was die Probleme angeht.
Nun gut, bin aber froh das ihr mir helft das Bike jemals ans laufen zu bekommen.
P.s. Als Zuganschläge habe ich mir etwas von den Hebeln der Felgenbremse genommen, sollte erst einmal gehen.


----------



## Deleted253406 (3. Juni 2014)

Moin,

ich bin mir immer noch nicht sicher, ob ich die hier liegenden Teile (Truvativ Stylo 30mm Rise, 680mm + FSA 70mm, 17 Grad) verbauen, oder es doch besser lassen soll.

Sattelüberhöhung ist aktuell ca. 25-30mm im unbelasteten Zustand.
Aufgesessen wird es vermutlich weniger sein, da der Dämpfer doch etwas besser anspricht als die Gabel.

Gefühlt lege ich den Kopf zu sehr in den Nacken, was in Verbindung mit einer HWS-Steilstellung teilweise zu massiven Spannungsschmerzen nach einer Tour führt. Das Problem kann natürlich auch eine unterbewusste Beckenaufrichtung sein und durch den Einbau der neuen Lenker-/Vorbau-Kombi wird das Problem nur noch übler.

Der 20er Rahmen mit 90iger Vorbau sollte doch bei 187cm Körpergröße und ca. 90-91cm Schrittlänge passen.
Während der Fahrt habe ich eigentlich keinerlei Beschwerden. Weder im Rücken, noch in Händen und Schultern.

Dummerweise habe ich (Schulterbreite ca. 48 cm) den Lenker voreilig auf 640mm gekürzt (saudumm), mit etwas überstehenden Schraubgriffen sind es nun 650-660mm.


Was meint ihr? Versaut man sich mit den Teilen u.U. die komplette Ergonomie?


Man sollte echt mehr fahren und weniger denken ;-)


LG


----------



## Boshard (3. Juni 2014)

Schreib bitte immer mit zu welches Rad du hast und Modelljahr.

Von der Körpergroße und Schrittlänge sind wir etwa gleich.
Also sollte ein 20Zoll Rahmen Passen

Lenker und Vorbau sind Geschmackssache , Persönliches Wohlfühlen und je nach Einsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter-dd (5. Juni 2014)

Hey, ich wollte eigentlich nur nochmal auf die Kettenstrebe verweisen. Kontrolliert die ab und zu mal an den Schweißnähten auf Höhe des Umwerfers nach Rissen. Scheint wohl nicht nur ein Problem der 150er AMS zu sein. Wenn man sich die neuen Streben der 2014 Modelle anschaut, scheint sich da etwas getan zu haben. Meine neue (leider komplett schwarz) kommt in den nächsten Tagen.  Mein FH verhandelt derzeit mit cube, ob ich wenigstens nen kompletten hinterbau bekomme ...


----------



## Boshard (6. Juni 2014)

Ich bin ja der Meinung das kommt durch Überbelastung und
Falsch eingesetztes Bike


----------



## Andiwug (6. Juni 2014)

Was heißt bei dir überbelastung? Ich bin Grad am lernen mein ams richtig zu bewegen im gelende. Auf was sollte man da jetzt achten? Kann nur sagen bei den sprüngen wo ich ab und zu mache hab ich fast vollen federweg ausgenutzt. Hab aber auch noch nix eingestellt. Der sag passt aber. 
Solang die federung noch Luft hat dürfte doch eigentlich nix brechen oder?


----------



## Deleted253406 (6. Juni 2014)

Dafür sind die Geräte schließlich da. Sollte man zumindet meinen können.

Ich hab Mittwoch zwei ausgewaschene Rinnen übersehen und bin etwas zügiger als gewollt durchgerauscht.
Nix wildes, Federung hat nicht einmal 2/3 des Wegs aufgebraucht.
Trotzdem knackt die Fox Gabel jetzt beim ein- und ausfedern.
War wohl schon zuviel für dieses hochwertige Produkt :-/

Und der Freilauf wird wohl als nächstes die Hufe hochreißen.

Dafür hab ich seit heute coole blaue Bontrager-Griffe drann. Sieht stark aus


----------



## peter-dd (7. Juni 2014)

Was heißt hier Überlastung ... bin der Meinung, das cube beu der Schweißnahtsetzung ni an die Belastung gedacht hat. Denn beinden neuen AMS sitzen die 2 Nähte nicht direkt nebeneinander.  Ich benutze natürlich mein Rad zum Mtb fahren und damit meine ich nicht Forststraßen, sondern Trails. Aber hohe Sprünge bzw. harte Landungen sind eigentlich ni dabei ...


----------



## Boshard (7. Juni 2014)

Das Cube AMS 130 ist ein Leichtes All-Mountain 
Sprich mit dem AMS kein Enduro oder Freeride fahren!

Hier die Cube Beschreibung für das AMS 130 Pro 2013 vom Race hab ich die leider nicht gefunden.
Aber ihr könnt ja selber mal nach suchen.

*Cube AMS 130 Pro 2013, black grey blue - Mountainbike*
Ob selbstorganisierte Mountainbike Hüttentour oder geführter Luxus Alpencross - beim biken hast du beides schon gemacht und weil es deine Leidenschaft ist wirst es immer wieder tun. Viele Trails auf unzähligen Routen gibt es im Fahrrad Urlaub noch zu entdecken, die Wochenenden verbringst du mit Freunden auf heimischen Trails bei All Mountain Touren. Dein neues Mountainbike muss stabil sein, mit einer sportlich ausgeglichenen, tourentauglichen Geometrie, etwas mehr Federweg für die Trails der Alpen und nicht zu schwer. Diese Anforderungen erfüllt das Cube AMS 130 perfekt. Für ein geringes Gewicht und Steifigkeit ist der aus 3-fach hydrogeformten, gewichtsoptimierten 7005 Aluminium Ultralite gefertigte Fahrrad Rahmen des AMS 130 verantwortlich. Der industriegelagerte, Viergelenkhinterbau stellt 130mm vollaktiven Federweg zur Verfügung, die dank ERC System frei von Antriebs- und Bremseinflüssen sind. Damit Fahrer jeder Rahmen Größe das gleiche Übersetzungsverhältnis und den gleichen Federweg haben, verwendet Cube beim AMS 130 das STK System. Speziell abgestimmte Dämpfer und Gabeln komplettieren das Mountainbike Fahrwerk. Das Cube AMS 130 überzeugt durch sein dynamisches, ausgewogenes Fahrverhalten und hochwertige Komponenten. Es ist damit dein ideales Mountainbike für den nächsten Alpencross oder die All Mountain-Tour am Wochenende.


Und sich mal die Freigaben bei Cube ansehen 
http://www.cube.eu/fileadmin/user_upload/documents/bedienungsanleitungen/CubeEinsatzbereichMTB.pdf

Oder einfach mal den Händler Fragen was das AMS so aushält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted253406 (7. Juni 2014)

Zitat Cube:

"...
Fully von 100 - 145mm Federweg vorne und hinten
Bergauf wie bergab gleichermaßen gut fahrbar Bereich: unbefestigte Wald - und Wanderwege kleine Sprünge bis 0,5 Höhe..."

Dann stell ich das Gerät besser gleich in die Vitrine, nicht das es noch kaputt geht :-/


----------



## Boshard (7. Juni 2014)

Die PDF Datei ist aber auch schon Älter.
Schreib mal Cube an oder Frag deinen Händler was das So auf Dauer mittmacht.


----------



## Normansbike (8. Juni 2014)

Uncle_Ti schrieb:


> Nee, die hat schon ziemlich genau 130 mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist von den Federgabeln der sogenannte Maulschutz! Dann 2 Löcher a 8 mm rein und fertig. Bekommst bei jedem Bike laden geschenkt, ist Abfall.


----------



## Normansbike (8. Juni 2014)

So, hab's dann doch fertig bekommen.


----------



## Boshard (8. Juni 2014)

Warum eine Code am AMS?

Und was für Teile hast du so verbaut?


----------



## Normansbike (8. Juni 2014)

Boshard schrieb:


> Warum eine Code am AMS?
> 
> Und was für Teile hast du so verbaut?


Na weil ich sie noch hatte!
Das Bike dient als, Bringmichzurarbeitstadtschlampeüberdenwaldbeisauwetter. Von daher Teile die noch übrig waren verbaut.
Antrieb ist Deore 10 f.
Raceface Lenker.
Radon Sattel.
08/15 Sattelstütze.
Crankcreek Steuerlager.
Xtr Tretlager
Mavic crossride Lrs
Bremsen Code r mit slx und xt Scheiben.
U.s.w.
Morgen Probefahrt. Und mit Weiß gefällt es mir besser als gedacht.


----------



## SnoopCube (8. Juni 2014)

Hi hab mal ne frage wenn ich am hinterrad die bremse ziehe habe ich leichtes Spiel am rad, also ich kann es dann trotz voll gezogener bremse so ca.  1 mm vor un zurück bewegen, habe schon die achs ausgebaut und nachgeschaut kugeln sind alle im lager vorhanden und auch gleich neu gefettet. Bremse aufnahmen alles fest keine Ahnung was das schlagartig ist.
gruss Martin


----------



## Normansbike (8. Juni 2014)

Ü


SnoopCube schrieb:


> Hi hab mal ne frage wenn ich am hinterrad die bremse ziehe habe ich leichtes Spiel am rad, also ich kann es dann trotz voll gezogener bremse so ca.  1 mm vor un zurück bewegen, habe schon die achs ausgebaut und nachgeschaut kugeln sind alle im lager vorhanden und auch gleich neu gefettet. Bremse aufnahmen alles fest keine Ahnung was das schlagartig ist.
> gruss Martin


Hast du centerlock? Da wandern die Bremsscheiben! Mehr Infos , Bilder.


----------



## Deleted253406 (8. Juni 2014)

Dazu haben die Beläge scheinbar minimal Spiel.
War bisher bei jeder Scheibenbremse so.

@Normansbike: Schickes Alltagsrad - nobel geht die Welt zu Grunde ;-)


----------



## SnoopCube (8. Juni 2014)

So habe gerade noch mal geschaut, wenn ich die Bremsscheibe fest hebe mit der Hand kann ich das Rad minimal vor und zurück bewegen, ist das normal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SnoopCube (8. Juni 2014)

Bilder


----------



## Normansbike (9. Juni 2014)

Hab's doch gesagt! Das ist das Spiel im centerlock der Bremsscheiben. Ziehe sie mal nach, aber meistens hat man trotzdem etwas spiel drin. Bei mir knarzen sie sogar, von daher nie wieder Centerlock. Mir ist es aufgefallen als ich mein Lenkkopfspiel prüfen wollte.


----------



## Deleted253406 (9. Juni 2014)

Kann es sein, das die meisten Neuerungen wie 10-fach, Centerlock, I-Spec, etc. in der Praxis nicht wirklich mehr taugen, als die jeweiligen Vorgänger? ;-)


----------



## Boshard (9. Juni 2014)

Erneuerungen müssen nicht immer besser sein
Center Lock ist doch ein alter Hut.


----------



## Deleted253406 (9. Juni 2014)

Boshard schrieb:


> Center Lock ist doch ein alter Hut.



Mein anderes Bike hat 13 Jahre auf dem Buckel.
Von daher ist das für mich brandneu ;-)


----------



## Normansbike (9. Juni 2014)

Boshard schrieb:


> Erneuerungen müssen nicht immer besser sein
> Center Lock ist doch ein alter Hut.


Nach der heutigen Ausfahrt kann ich nur sagen. Der centerlockscheissendreckmist muss weg. Das knarzen nervt.


----------



## Boshard (9. Juni 2014)

Ja ich hab die Center Lock LRS am AMS gegen DT-Swiss getauscht.
Läuft geil


----------



## Andiwug (10. Juni 2014)

hi. habe mal kurz ne frage habe ein ams 130 pro 2014 http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/ams/ams-130-hpa-pro-275/. ich will die kurbel tauschen da diese für touren völlig unbrauchbar ist.  
da ich schon ein wennig geschaut habe wollte ich entweder ne sram xo verbauen oder eine xt. eventuell auch eine trekking kurbel. 
nun meine frage welches lager brauche ich? es steht überall das ein ht2 lager verbaut ist aber mein lager schaut nicht so aus. brauche ich eins zum pressen oder schrauben?


----------



## Boshard (10. Juni 2014)

Also ich hab am AMS 130 Pro 2013 die Selbe Übersetzung und das reicht voll aus.
Welche Kassetten Abstufung hast du? Das könnte auch helfen.

Wen du eine XT Kurbel nimmst kannst du das Laber weiter verwänden.
Bei Sram muss das Lager mit getauscht werden.

Lager Art könnte Press Fit sein aber ein blich am Rahmen sagt dir welches System du hast.
Wen du das nicht unterscheiden kannst must du ein Foto posten,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SnoopCube (10. Juni 2014)

Danke Jungs Problem gelöst, war der Centerlock!


----------



## Andiwug (10. Juni 2014)

Ok von den Lager her ist es wohl ein pressfit. Die hintere Übersetzung weiß ich nicht. Mir geht's mehr um den Top speed da ist auf gerader Strecke bei 43 km/h Schluss. Mein Kumpel Schaft mit seinen 26 Zoll Rädern. Und 44 Blatt vorne 48km/h was jetzt zwar nur 5km/h sind aber ich habe mit meinem Analog 29 immer über 50km/h geschaft. 

Ok wenn's vom Lager her passt werde ich wohl xt nehmen. Oder langt die slx auch. Bin mit meiner slx eigentlich zufrieden. Nur passt eben der lochkreis nicht um ein 44 Blatt zu montieren.


----------



## Andiwug (10. Juni 2014)

Oder geht sogar ein 48 Blatt drauf ? Mit der Übersetzung 22 36 48 geht das?


----------



## Normansbike (11. Juni 2014)

Erstmal danke an alle die mir geholfen hatten! Und hier das fertige Bike ala Bringmichzurarbeitstadtschlampeüberdenwaldbeisauwetter.


----------



## peter-dd (11. Juni 2014)

Hey, ich hab noch ne Frage zum Dämpfer tausch. Z.Zt. hab ich noch den Manitou drauf. Dieser hat ja die Maße 200x51. Muss der Austauschdämpfer die gleichen Maße haben, oder kann da eine kennzahl varieren? Außerdem würde ich gerne wissen, ob ich die Haltebolzen des Manitoudämpfers weiter benutzen kann. Und wenn nicht, worauf sollte ich beim Kauf von neuen achten.
Ach und hat jemand mal an dem Manitou eine Wartung durchgeführt?


----------



## Vincy (11. Juni 2014)

Da kannst nur 200x51mm Hub verwenden. Bei anderen Herstellern brauchst ggfls auch andere Buchsen. Bolzen kannst aber weiter verwenden.
Von Fox kannst nur CTD-Modelle mit SV oder XV Luftkammer verwenden, aber keine LV!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter-dd (11. Juni 2014)

Danke ... naja werd mich für den "preiswerteren" Rock shox monarch entscheiden ... da greif ich wohl lieber auf das dazugehörige Buchsenset zurück ...


----------



## Andiwug (11. Juni 2014)

Worin liegt den der Unterschied zu den lv xv und Sv Modellen ? 
Und ein Dämpfer mit 200*57 geht nicht?


----------



## Vincy (11. Juni 2014)

Andiwug schrieb:


> Worin liegt den der Unterschied zu den lv xv und Sv Modellen ?
> Und ein Dämpfer mit 200*57 geht nicht?


 
http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/Rear_Shocks/2013_LVSV_eyelets.htm
Der dicke CTD LV Dämpferkopf passt da nicht bei den AMS Modellen (außer bei 650B) an der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme. Deswegen kann man da nur Fox RP2/23 oder CTD mit SV bzw XV Luftkammer verwenden.

200x57mm passt da zwar problemlos rein, aufgrund des größeren Hubs hat man dann aber mehr Federweg (ca 15mm mehr) und es schlägt hinten am Sitzrohr an.


----------



## Andiwug (11. Juni 2014)

Ok danke für die Aufklärung .


----------



## iFlo (14. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab vor mir das aktuelle Cube AMS 130 HPA Pro zu kaufen
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-ams-130-hpa-pro-27.5-grey-n-green-20543

Ist das Bike empfehlenswert? Ich fahre ganz normale Touren, also keine Bikeparks oder extrem anspruchsvolle Abfahrten.

Wobei ich aber auch schon am überlegen bin, ob ich nicht zum 2013er Modell greife, da es um einiges günstiger ist.

oder sollte ich lieber zum AMS 150 HPA Pro greifen?
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-ams-150-hpa-pro-27.5-grey-n-flashred-20545/wg_id-7243

Danke


----------



## Boshard (14. Juni 2014)

Da sollte das 130 Pro voll ausreichen 
150mm sind da zuzviel


----------



## papaa74 (23. Juni 2014)

Moin

Ich habe ein Knarz-Problem, also eher mein Cube natürlich....
Also jedesmal wenn ich etwas kräftiger in die Pedale trete ertönt ein deutliches Knarzen. Leider ist es nicht genau zu lokalisieren. Es scheint aber aus dem Bereich der Kurbel zu kommen.
Kann es sei, dass das Innenlager irgedwie hinüber ist? Oder sind es vielleicht sogar die Buchsen des Hinterbaus?
Ich weiss, dass Ferndiagnosen immer schwierig sind, aber vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee und weiss wie man hier abhilfe schafft.
Das Knacken und Knarzen macht mich nämlich langsam wahnsinnig...

Danke schonmal

Achso: ist ein AMS 130Pro 2012 und hat knapp 1000km runter...


----------



## Boshard (23. Juni 2014)

Das kann einiges sein.

Sattelstütze , Sattelgestell , Innenlager Kurbelachse oder Kettenblattschrauben
Einfach mal schauen , schön sauber machen und neu einfetten

Wichtig ist auch alle Schrauben Regelmäßig nachziehen mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel!
Angaben findet man auf der Cube-Seite.

http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...i-need-to-tighten-the-screws-of-my-cube-bike/

http://www.cube.eu/service/manuals/


----------



## Deleted253406 (23. Juni 2014)

Kann man die Drehmomente 1:1 auf die aktuellen Modelle übernehmen?
Könnte Cube auch mal updaten :-/

Guck erstmal nach den Pedalen.
War bei mir auch die Ursache. Stand auch kurz davor, das halbe Bike zu zerlegen.


----------



## Boshard (23. Juni 2014)

Stimmt Pedale hab ich vergessen  

Keine Ahnung ob die Drehmomente gleich sind
Schau mal da ist immer noch kein Hanzz oder Tow15 drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoJo444 (29. Juni 2014)

Servus

Ich habe das ams 130 sl von 2013

Weiß jemand vielleicht was ein Laufrad so in etwa kostet wenn man es nachkauft? 

MfG


----------



## Boshard (29. Juni 2014)

Wieso wieder Original kaufen.
Hol dir doch gleich was besseres


----------



## JoJo444 (29. Juni 2014)

Boshard schrieb:


> Wieso wieder Original kaufen.
> Hol dir doch gleich was besseres



Es geht garnicht darum
Es ist eine reine Interressenfrage, diskutier gerade mit nem Kumpel..


----------



## Boshard (29. Juni 2014)

Würde 250-300€ schätzen

Schau mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/was-sind-dt-csw-ma-2-0-in-original-dt-swiss.552662/


----------



## Deleted253406 (2. Juli 2014)

Moin,

ich tüftel gerade etwas an der Fuß- und Knie-Ergonomie und dabei ist mir aufgefallen, das der rechte Kurbelarm ca. 2-3mm weiter vom Sitzrohr entfernt ist als der linke? Ist das bei euch auch so? Kann man da evtl. noch einen Spacer rausnehmen (hab in dem Bereich null Erfahrung).


Dank euch.


----------



## Boshard (2. Juli 2014)

Du hattest das 2014er AMS 130 Pro?
Hat das net auch Pressfir?

Glaube da geht das nicht mit den Spacern.

Zeich uns mal ein Paar bilder


----------



## malben (3. Juli 2014)

Hab ein ähnliches Problem.  Ams 130 pro aus 2012.
Verliere bei jeder 3. Ausfahrt den Linken Kurbelarm (Kurbel FC-M552 mit Kettenblätter, FC-M552/542 links). Lager Pressfit BB-SM91/41 für Hollowtech II

Bei genaurerem Hinsehen und auch nachmessen ist auffällig,  das der Linke Kurbelarm nicht ganz auf die Welle aufgesteckt werden kann. Es fehlen ca. 5mm (!!). Die Kunststoffmutter welche den Kurbelarm am Anschlag halten soll greift somit auch nur ein oder zwei Gewindegänge.
Spacer sind keine verbaut und in den Techdocs hab ich keinen Hinweis gefunden.

Jemand noch ne Idee??


----------



## damianfromhell (3. Juli 2014)

händler wo du es gekauft hast? wenn die kurbel nu ausgeschlagen ist wird wohl eh ne neue fällig


----------



## jokomen (3. Juli 2014)

Echt schade, mein AMS 130 hat nach nur 2 Jahren unter mir ein wenig gelitten. Die inneren Werte konnte ich hier leider nicht erkennen:





Mal schauen, was heute der Händler dazu sagt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted253406 (3. Juli 2014)

Ist das die Sitzstrebe?


----------



## jokomen (3. Juli 2014)

Nee, ist die Ketenstrebenseite, da wenn man ein wenig Kraft zuviel in den Beinen hat, das Matertial zu stark staucht. Auf Dauer halten das weichere Rahmen nicht lange aus. Mein Rekord liegt an ähnlicher Stelle bei 3 Monaten.


----------



## Andiwug (3. Juli 2014)

Hast Du einen Austausch problemlos bekommen für deine letzten Brüche?


----------



## Boshard (4. Juli 2014)

malben schrieb:


> Hab ein ähnliches Problem.  Ams 130 pro aus 2012.
> Verliere bei jeder 3. Ausfahrt den Linken Kurbelarm (Kurbel FC-M552 mit Kettenblätter, FC-M552/542 links). Lager Pressfit BB-SM91/41 für Hollowtech II
> 
> Bei genaurerem Hinsehen und auch nachmessen ist auffällig,  das der Linke Kurbelarm nicht ganz auf die Welle aufgesteckt werden kann. Es fehlen ca. 5mm (!!). Die Kunststoffmutter welche den Kurbelarm am Anschlag halten soll greift somit auch nur ein oder zwei Gewindegänge.
> ...



Hast 2 Möglichkeiten 

1 Ab zum Händler und vorstellen

2 Neue Kurbel zulegen

Mess mal die Länge der Alte Kurbelachse aus
und mach uns mal ein Paar bilder


----------



## malben (4. Juli 2014)

Das Bike ist schon beim Händler. Ich hab auch die Vermutung das die Achse zu kurz ist. Hab auch zu testzwecken die komplette Krubeleinheit an nem AMS100 verbauen wollen --> Passt nicht. Genau das gleiche Bild...
Mal gespannt was der FH meint.


----------



## Boshard (5. Juli 2014)

Mein AMS 130 Hat gestern einen Neuen Sattel bekommen
Ergon SME3 in Größe M und Schwarz/Blau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andiwug (5. Juli 2014)

Hast du einen neuen Dämpfer drin?


----------



## Boshard (5. Juli 2014)

Ja ich hab einen anderen Dämpfer verbaut Rock Shox Monarch RT3 , 
aber der ist schon seit Aprill im Einsatz 

Gestern konnte ich den neuen Sattel von der Post holen 

Noch ein Paar Teile nach und nach umbauen dann ist das AMS so wie ich mir das Vorstelle


----------



## Deleted253406 (5. Juli 2014)

Schwarz/blau ist schon schick


----------



## Andiwug (5. Juli 2014)

Boshard schrieb:


> Ja ich hab einen anderen Dämpfer verbaut Rock Shox Monarch RT3 ,
> aber der ist schon seit Aprill im Einsatz
> 
> Gestern konnte ich den neuen Sattel von der Post holen
> ...



wieso hast du gewechselt? hast du einen manitou oder rockshoks dämpfer drin gehabt? wie ist der unterschied?


----------



## Boshard (5. Juli 2014)

Hatte Original den Manitou Radium Expert RL.
Der ist Kaputt gegangen und musste 2monate auf Ersatz warten
War mir zulange hab mir dann der Rock Shox Monarch RT3 200/51 Gekauft.

Rad stand über 1Jahr beim Händler im Laden ohne Benutzung.

Der Rock Shox Funktion super bisher keine Probleme.

Mein AMS ist ein Cube AMS Pro von 2012 aber schon einiges umgebaut.




Hab den neulich endlich den Dämpfer auf Garantie Ersetzt bekommen
Cube hat mir einen Nagel neuen Manitou Radium Expert RL 200/51 zurückgeschickt.
Wenn jemand noch einen Dämpfer benötigt PN.


----------



## Andiwug (11. Juli 2014)

hi. so habe heut mal meine räder gewogen. der reifen selber wiegt 638gramm. 
da ich dämnächst einen neuen reifen hinten brauche hab ich mir überlegt gleich auf tubeless umzubauen. geht das mit der felge? finde da keine angaben. 
rad ist ein ams 130 pro 2014


----------



## Deleted253406 (11. Juli 2014)

'n Abend,

sagt mal, habt ihr bei den Abständen zwischen Umlenkwippen und Sitzrohr auch minimal unterschiedliche Werte?

Bei meinem sind es rechts ca. 2 mm mehr als links.
Gleiches Spiel zwischen HR bzw. Felge und Sitzstrebe: Rechts ca. 2-2,5 mm mehr als links.

Ist das normal bzw. aus irgendeinem Grund so gewollt?

Mach mir da ehrlich gesagt leichte Sorgen, ob der Dämpfer evtl. ebenfalls um dieses Maß verspannt zwischen den Aufnahmen sitzt 

Oder sind das die bekannten Cube'schen Toleranzen, mit denen man einfach leben muss?



Dank euch.


----------



## Boshard (12. Juli 2014)

weiß jetzt nicht genau was du meinst 
Zeig mal ein foto oder so


----------



## Boshard (20. Juli 2014)

Man beachte das Tolle Schild


----------



## chelli (20. Juli 2014)

jokomen schrieb:


> Echt schade, mein AMS 130 hat nach nur 2 Jahren unter mir ein wenig gelitten. Die inneren Werte konnte ich hier leider nicht erkennen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin jetzt auch betroffen, auch wenns bei mir lange noch nicht so weit ist wie bei dir und die Kiste 28 Monate/5200km gehalten hat, den Riß sieht und v.a. hört man schon gut.

Werde morgen meinen Händler kontaktieren und schauen was dabei raus kommt. Hast du mittlerweile schon Ersatz bekommen?

Bilder werde ich nachher nachliefern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chelli (20. Juli 2014)

chelli schrieb:


> Bilder werde ich nachher nachliefern.














[url="http://"][/URL]


----------



## Boshard (20. Juli 2014)

Was macht ihr so mit euren AMS damit die Kaputt gehen?


----------



## chelli (21. Juli 2014)

Boshard schrieb:


> Was macht ihr so mit euren AMS damit die Kaputt gehen?



Berechtigte Frage, der Witz ist aber zumindest bei mir, das das Bike für die Touren die hier zuhause regelmäßig fahre eigentlich völlig überdimensioniert ist, da würde es auch ein Hardtail oder CC-Fully wie das AMS100 tun. 

Wenn ich hier mal irgendwo einen Absatz von 30 cm Höhe finde und drüberfahre, ist das schon eine große Ausnahme, die meisten anderen Hindernisse bei denen das Fahrwerk minimal gefordert wird, dürften die Hohe von einer etwas höheren Bordsteinkante haben.


----------



## Boshard (21. Juli 2014)

So in etwa nutze ich mein AMS 130 Auch.
Ich fahr meist auf Feldwegen , Waldwegen

Welches Modelljahr ist dein AMS genau und wie lange hast es schon?


----------



## chelli (21. Juli 2014)

Boshard schrieb:


> So in etwa nutze ich mein AMS 130 Auch.
> Ich fahr meist auf Feldwegen , Waldwegen
> 
> Welches Modelljahr ist dein AMS genau und wie lange hast es schon?



Ist ein 130 SL von 2012, d.h. 26 Zoll, Rahmenhöhe 22 Zoll.

Gekauft wurde es im März 2012, bin bis jetzt 5200km gefahren.


----------



## Boshard (21. Juli 2014)

Ist das bei dir der Erste Bruch oder hattest du schon mal einen?


----------



## chelli (21. Juli 2014)

Boshard schrieb:


> Ist das bei dir der Erste Bruch oder hattest du schon mal einen?



Also bei mir ist es der erste Vorfall.

Hab mittlerweile auch mit meinem Händler telefoniert und werde das Bike heute Abend hinbringen, eine zeitliche Einschätzung zur Dauer der Garantieabwicklung habe ich ebenfalls bekommen: rund 4 Wochen. :-(


----------



## _Alex_ (21. Juli 2014)

chelli schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist es der erste Vorfall.
> 
> Hab mittlerweile auch mit meinem Händler telefoniert und werde das Bike heute Abend hinbringen, eine zeitliche Einschätzung zur Dauer der Garantieabwicklung habe ich ebenfalls bekommen: rund 4 Wochen. :-(


Das hört sich nicht gut an vor allem jetzt in der Saison wo man gut fahren kann. . Ich drück Dir die Daumen dass es schneller geht.
Hast Du denn ein Leihrad mitbekommen?


----------



## UNev (23. Juli 2014)

Und der nächste, bitte.

Mein AMS 130 (2011) pro ist leider an der gleichen Stelle jetzt auch gerissen.
Cube bietet gerade eine neue Kettenstrebe, allerdings in black anodized mit roten Applikationen, der Rest ist dann weiss/blau glänzend lackiert. Wie Scheiße sieht das denn aus bitte?!
Ich hab jetzt mit dem Händler besprochen, dass ich dann bitte gerne einen ganzen Rahmen haben will.
Die erste Reaktion hat jetzt fast drei Wochen gedauert, mal sehen, wie lange Cube diesmal braucht.
Dummerweise hab ich ein Zeitlimit nach hinten, Sommerurlaub ab 09.08., Fahrrad fester Bestandteil der Planung...

Hat einer von euch ähnliches erlebt? Ich meine, so etwas hier schon gelesen zu haben, finde aber den Post nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (23. Juli 2014)

Einen Rechtsanspruch auf einen kpl neuen Rahmen hast du da nicht, da außerhalb der 2 Jahre Gewährleistung.
Die erweiterte Garantie ist freiwillig und auch frei im Ermessens des Herstellers.


----------



## UNev (23. Juli 2014)

Danke Vincy, ja, sicher, hatte ich mir auch schon so gedacht, ich hoffe da eher auf die Kulanz von Cube.

Wollte nur kurz hören, ob es schon jemand geschafft hat...


----------



## Boshard (23. Juli 2014)

Ansonten kann man mal versuchen den Schwarzen umspritzen


----------



## Vincy (23. Juli 2014)

Lackieren ist bei eloxierten Teile recht schlecht. Besser vorher die Eloxalschicht abbeizen.


----------



## damianfromhell (23. Juli 2014)

Entoloxieren geht net net mit beize

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## UNev (24. Juli 2014)

joo, das hatte ich eigentlich auch nicht vor. Bin nicht so der Lackier-Maxe...

Glasperlen-Strahlen wäre ne Alternative und dann Alu roh lassen, könnte sogar ganz lustig aussehen.
Müsste man dann aber den ganzen Hinterbau machen, oder, den ganzen Rahmen.
Dann ist es aber Essig mit weiterer Garantie..., denke ich.
Und, kostet auch wieder Geld (und Mühe), habe keine Box zum Strahlen hier rumstehen gerade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chelli (24. Juli 2014)

_Alex_ schrieb:


> Das hört sich nicht gut an vor allem jetzt in der Saison wo man gut fahren kann. . Ich drück Dir die Daumen dass es schneller geht.
> Hast Du denn ein Leihrad mitbekommen?



Da ich am Montag erst kurz vor Ladenschluss bei meinem Händler aufgetaucht bin, konnten wir das in der Eile nicht vertiefen, das Rad hatte ich gleich im Auto gelassen und nur noch vereinbart das ich die oben geposteten Bilder nochmal per Mail schicke. Das habe ich dann Montag Abend getan.

Heute nachmittag war ich nochmal beim Händler um zu fragen, ob die Bilder angekommen sind und ggf. die Leihrad-Frage zu besprechen, aber wie sich herausgestellt hat ist das nicht mehr nötig - die neue Schwinge ist heute angekommen.

Er hat mir das Teil auch gleich gezeigt, die Schwinge ist in der Form überarbeitet worden, sieht ziemlich genauso aus wie die überarbeitete Schwinge vom AMS 150 (das ja mit Rissen an genau der gleichen Stelle geplagt war), auf der Cube-Seite habe ich vom aktuellen AMS 130 HPA Race 27,5 auch ein Bild gefunden wo man sieht das auch dort eine überarbeitete Schwinge zum Einsatz kommt:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Die Schwinge ist mattschwarz anodisiert, mit einer kleinen blau/roten Verzierung und einem kleinen Schriftzug, das ist zwar nicht 100%ig identisch zum Schwarz-Weißen-Originalteil, passt aber ganz gut. Laut Händler hat Cube 3 verschiedene Farbvarianten angeboten, diese passt wohl von der Farbe am besten zum restlichen Rahmen.

Wie auch immer, ich werde am Samstag mein Rad zum Händler bringen, er wird aber wohl erst Montag zum Umbau kommen, mit etwas Glück kann ich das Rad dann am Montag Abend wieder mitnehmen. Dann hätte die Geschichte von der Meldung bis zur abgeschlossenen Reparatur genau 1 Woche gedauert, ich bin jedenfalls happy das es wider erwarten doch so schnell ging.


----------



## UNev (25. Juli 2014)

chelli schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, ich werde am Samstag mein Rad zum Händler bringen, er wird aber wohl erst Montag zum Umbau kommen, mit etwas Glück kann ich das Rad dann am Montag Abend wieder mitnehmen. Dann hätte die Geschichte von der Meldung bis zur abgeschlossenen Reparatur genau 1 Woche gedauert, ich bin jedenfalls happy das es wider erwarten doch so schnell ging.



Glückwunsch und Respekt, hab ich was falsch gemacht? 1 Woche bei dir, ich warte jetzt schon 4 Wochen...
Hast scheinbar einen Händler mit gutem Draht zu Cube.

Dachte ich bei meinem eigentlich auch, wohl scheinbar eher nicht. Oder die haben es verschlafen. 
Aber ich kann jetzt ja nicht zu heftig treten, möchte ja irgendwie eine kulante Lösung meines Farbproblems.


----------



## _Alex_ (25. Juli 2014)

chelli schrieb:


> Da ich am Montag erst kurz vor Ladenschluss bei meinem Händler aufgetaucht bin, konnten wir das in der Eile nicht vertiefen, das Rad hatte ich gleich im Auto gelassen und nur noch vereinbart das ich die oben geposteten Bilder nochmal per Mail schicke. Das habe ich dann Montag Abend getan.
> 
> Heute nachmittag war ich nochmal beim Händler um zu fragen, ob die Bilder angekommen sind und ggf. die Leihrad-Frage zu besprechen, aber wie sich herausgestellt hat ist das nicht mehr nötig - die neue Schwinge ist heute angekommen.
> 
> ...


Ein Lob an den Händler .


----------



## jokomen (26. Juli 2014)

Bin heute erst wieder aus dem Bike-Urlaub zurück gekommen. Bin mal gespannt, was mein Händler nächste Woche zu dem Bruch erzählen kann. Werde Euch hier auf dem Laufenden halten......


----------



## Boshard (26. Juli 2014)

Hast du auch einen Bruch an deinem AMS?


----------



## chelli (26. Juli 2014)

Boshard schrieb:


> Hast du auch einen Bruch an deinem AMS?



Siehe Post #1536.


----------



## Boshard (27. Juli 2014)

Ach du schei.....ße 

Mal sehen wan mein Rahmen die Biege macht


----------



## Boshard (27. Juli 2014)

Mal was anderes ich suche für meine 10Fach Kurbel ein 44er Kettenblatt von Shimano hab noch nix gefunden gibt es eines?
Oder muss ich mir das von einem anderem Herstellen besorgen?


----------



## malben (27. Juli 2014)

Boshard schrieb:


> Mal was anderes ich suche für meine 10Fach Kurbel ein 44er Kettenblatt von Shimano hab noch nix gefunden gibt es eines?
> Oder muss ich mir das von einem anderem Herstellen besorgen?


Vom Lochkreis her, sollte das 44er Blatt der 9-Fach Kurbel passen.  Hab bei mir das kleine Blatt mit Z24 getauscht gegen das Z22 der 9-Fach Kurbel.


----------



## Andiwug (27. Juli 2014)

was hast du den für ne kurbel? für meine slx gibts kein 44 blatt da 96 lochkreis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (27. Juli 2014)

Hab die Shimano FC-M552 Hollowtech II, 42x32x24T, 175mm, 3x10-speed
am AMS 130 Pro von 2012.

Hatte auch schon dran gedacht eine andere Kurbel zukaufen nur leider hat die SLX auch nur 42Zähne bei 3x10Fach


----------



## malben (27. Juli 2014)

Also... nach den Techdocs (www.paul-lange.de) zufolge haben die Kettenblätter der Kurbeln FC-M552 und FC-M590 folgende Lochkreise: großes / mittleres Kettenblatt 104 mm, kleines Kettenblatt 64 mm.
Bei der FC-M590 ist ein 44er, bei der FC-M552 ein 42er Blatt verbaut.  Demnach kann man ein 44er Blatt auf die 552er Kurbel montieren.


----------



## UNev (28. Juli 2014)

Guckst du, sowas?

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-kettenblatt-xt-fc-t781-10-fach-44-zaehne-98641

weiss allerdings nicht, ob das an die FC-M552 passt..., hab erst gerade gesehen, dass du die dran hast


----------



## Boshard (28. Juli 2014)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/SHIMANO-Kett..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item5d4d212f04

Das sollte docg auch passen oder?


----------



## UNev (28. Juli 2014)

ist halt für 9-fach...
evtl. zu breit für deine 10-fach Kette, denke ich.


----------



## chemograph (28. Juli 2014)

Hallo 
Die Innenbreite der 9fach Ketten und 10fach Ketten ist gleich => Kettenblatt funktioniert (sofern der Lochkreis stimme)

MfG
Chemograph


----------



## malben (28. Juli 2014)

malben schrieb:


> Also... nach den Techdocs (www.paul-lange.de) zufolge haben die Kettenblätter der Kurbeln FC-M552 und FC-M590 folgende Lochkreise: großes / mittleres Kettenblatt 104 mm, kleines Kettenblatt 64 mm.
> Bei der FC-M590 ist ein 44er, bei der FC-M552 ein 42er Blatt verbaut.  Demnach kann man ein 44er Blatt auf die 552er Kurbel montieren.





Boshard schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/SHIMANO-Kett..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item5d4d212f04
> 
> Das sollte doch auch passen oder?



@Boshard: sieh mal mein Post oben...!!! Der Lochkreis ist der gleiche. Ergo können die Kettenblätter ausgetauscht werden.
Du kannst auch das 44er Kettenblatt der XT FC-T781 10-fach montieren. Die hat auch nen 104er Lochkreis.

Ich fahr auch ein 9-Fach Blatt mit ner 10-Fach Kette und Kurbel. Es funktioniert.


----------



## Boshard (28. Juli 2014)

Welches Kettenblatt hast du genau gekauft und wo?

Hab eines von der XT gefunden für 10Fach aber 30€ ist mir bischen zu Teuer
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p32519_XT-Kettenblatt-FC-M780---FC-T781-10-fach.html


----------



## malben (28. Juli 2014)

Boshard schrieb:


> Welches Kettenblatt hast du genau gekauft und wo?
> 
> Hab eines von der XT gefunden für 10Fach aber 30€ ist mir bischen zu Teuer



Guggst du hier: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-kettenblatt-lx-fc-m580-44-zaehne-27299/wg_id-427
44er Kettenblatt, LX FC-M580 mit 104er Lochkreis.

hab mir hier das kleine KB mit 22 Zähnen gekauft und auf meine 10-Fach SLX Kurbel montiert. 9-Fach KB mit HG Kette passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (29. Juli 2014)

geile sache 15€ sind schon besser 
den werde ich das mal die Tage bestellen


----------



## jokomen (29. Juli 2014)

Cube hatte einen rot / weißen Hinterbau geschickt , den meine Händler direkt wieder zurück geschickt hat, mit der Bitte, doch einen besser farblichen passenden Hinterbau zu zuschicken. Soll schon unterwegs sein..... Mal schauen, wann der eintrudelt......


----------



## UNev (30. Juli 2014)

Okay, bei mir haben sie wenigstens gefragt, ob ich die vorgeschlagenen haben will, wahrscheinlich, weil sie sich meine Antwort denken konnten.
Heute soll ich jetzt mal nen Vorschlag von Cube kriegen, wie die sich das vorstellen könnten, sagt mein Händler... 
Ich werde sehen, ob wirklich was kommt.


----------



## Deleted253406 (30. Juli 2014)

Moin,

kurze Frage zum Nachziehen der Schrauben am Hinterbau:

Die Schraube am Hauptlager ist meines Wissens nach links verklebt. Daher sollte man da wohl gegenhalten und von rechts nachziehen (?)
An die Schraube kommt wohl eh nicht rann, ohne die Kurbel abzunehmen (clever).

Wie sieht es an den anderen Schrauben an Hinterbau und Wippe aus? Sind da Teile von auch verklebt oder kann man da ganz normal mit dem kleinen Inbus gegenhalten und per Dremo am größeren Inbus nachziehen?


Danke


----------



## jokomen (30. Juli 2014)

An den Lagern werden die Schrauben grundsätzlich mit Loctite eingesetzt. Nachziehen ist hier kontraproduktiv, da sich hierbeii die vorhandenen Klebeverbindung wieder lösen. Erst bei der Feststellung, das sich eine Schraube gelöst hat, reagieren! dann komplett herausdrehen, reinigen und neu mit Loctite + Dremo-Schlüssel einsetzen.


----------



## chelli (3. August 2014)

_Alex_ schrieb:


> Ein Lob an den Händler .





UNev schrieb:


> Glückwunsch und Respekt, hab ich was falsch gemacht? 1 Woche bei dir, ich warte jetzt schon 4 Wochen...
> Hast scheinbar einen Händler mit gutem Draht zu Cube.



Ja, das Gefühl habe ich mittlerweile auch, konnte das Rad am Montag auf dem Heimweg von der Arbeit wieder abholen, die ganze Sache war also wirklich nach einer Woche erledigt.

Vielleicht sollte ich an dieser Stelle auch mal meinen Händler, Velosport Kühn aus Erfurt lobend erwähnen.  

Leider bin ich seit der Reparatur nur zu einer kurzen 20km-Testfahrt gekommen, das Rad fährt sich aber wie neu und der Hinterbau kommt mir nun sehr steif vor, entweder war der Riss schon lange im alten Hinterbau und er hat deshalb etwas geflext oder die neue Schwinge ist tatsächlich deutlich steifer als die alte.

Hier auch nochmal 2 Bilder, auf denen man die neue Form der Schwinge und die Farbe am Rad sehen kann:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chemograph (7. August 2014)

Strebe Nr. 2 durch!
Allerdings noch das alte Modell


----------



## UNev (7. August 2014)

@chemograph  - Zerstörer!

ich bekomme jetzt wahrscheinlich einen neuen Rahmen, allerdings dann einen Fritzz 26 - 180 Race von 2014, die haben wohl echt keine AMS 130 Teile mehr...
Heisst für mich allerdings, fast alle Teile neu kaufen.... Gabel, Dämpfer, Laufräder... das wird nicht billig
Da ich aber sowieso überlegt habe, mir ein Enduro-lastiges Bike zu kaufen (bauen), kommt mir das eigentlich ganz gelegen.
Jetzt werde ich halt dazu gezwungen.

Die Teile vom AMS 130 werden dann für meinen Sohn recycelt, der freut sich schon.


----------



## Deleted253406 (7. August 2014)

Das kann es doch echt nicht sein?
Warum zum Henker legen die nicht zu jedem Modell ausreichend Ersatzteile auf Halde?
Funktioniert in anderen Branchen bzw. bei anderen Herstellern doch auch?


----------



## Boshard (7. August 2014)

Mann kann ja auch mal Fix eim Paar nach Fertigen 
so schwer ist das nicht.


----------



## UNev (8. August 2014)

Tja, kostet aber beides sicher Geld, mehr als wenn sie etwas Vorhandenes schicken, wahrscheinlich...
Denn ein Rahmenhersteller hat jetzt sicher besseres zu tun, als alte Rahmenteile einzeln zu basteln.
Die werden sich das jetzt sicher recht teuer bezahlen lassen, wenn sie z.B. noch ein paar Kettenstreben nachbasteln müssen.
Und, da wir hier ja schon von einigen Problemen damit gelesen haben, sind die auf Vorrat produzierten einfach mal aus...

Naja, ich werde jetzt für meinen Sohn noch nen neuen Rahmen kaufen (gibt da bei Fatmodul noch so schicke Ant aus 2013 für nen vernünftigen Preis), da kommen die Teile vom AMS 130 dran. Er braucht ein neues Bike, das alte Dirt Hardtail wird zu klein und entspricht nicht mehr dem Anforderungsprofil... (gut, die Mutter ist da anderer Meinung, aber wir bekommen das schon argumentiert...)

Und ich bau mir halt ein nettes Fritzz HPA 180...
So kriegen wir 2 Räder zum Preis von einem...


----------



## jokomen (17. August 2014)

chelli schrieb:


>



Sodala, am Freitag konnte ich meinen Rahmen mit den neuen Hinterbau endlich abholen. Ist die neue Variante, genau wie oben. Somit hat Cube den Schwachpunkt am Hinterbau eliminiert. Hat ganze 6 Wochen gedauert....


----------



## UNev (25. August 2014)

Ohhh, meine neue "Kettenstrebe" ist da...





Jetzt kann es losgehen...


----------



## chelli (25. August 2014)

UNev schrieb:


> Ohhh, meine neue "Kettenstrebe" ist da...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 316650
> 
> Jetzt kann es losgehen...



Wo gibts die Fritzz-Rahmen denn einzeln?


----------



## UNev (25. August 2014)

Hab ich von Cube als Ersatz für meinen AMS 130 Rahmen wegen des Risses im Hinterbau bekommen, die haben keine AMS in 26 Zoll mehr...

Echt kulant von denen, auch wenn es jetzt etwas gedauert hat, das nehme ich dann aber gerne in Kauf


----------



## chelli (26. August 2014)

UNev schrieb:


> Hab ich von Cube als Ersatz für meinen AMS 130 Rahmen wegen des Risses im Hinterbau bekommen, die haben keine AMS in 26 Zoll mehr...
> 
> Echt kulant von denen, auch wenn es jetzt etwas gedauert hat, das nehme ich dann aber gerne in Kauf



Ja, nicht schlecht, auch wenn es mit dem Rahmen nicht getan sein dürfte, da wird ja jetzt mindestens eine neue Gabel und noch ein paar andere Kleinigkeiten (Umwerfer z.B.) nötig sein um ein fahrbereites Rad zu bekommen.

Ach ja: Was ist denn das für eine Farbvariante, die gabs ja so bei den 2014er Fritzz-Modellen nicht, dürfte also schon eine 2015er Version sein, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UNev (26. August 2014)

Das ist ein normales HPA 180 Race, sieht auf Bildern bei Cube immer total anders aus.

http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/fritzz/fritzz-180-hpa-race-26/

In Real ist das Dekor nämlich Leucht -(neon) rot (wie Tagesleucht-Farbe), auf den Bildern sieht das immer nach normalem Feuerwehrrot aus. 
Bin echt begeistert, find die Farbe in Natura richtig cool. 
Ist wohl ähnlich zu den Racebikes vom Actionteam.

Und, ja, das ist ein teures Projekt, kann (will) kaum etwas nutzen vom AMS 130. 
Aber mein Sohn freut sich, er bekommt ein 2013er Fatmodul Ant EC 03 mit den Teile vom AMS 130 aufgebaut, gab gerade das Rahmenset recht günstig bei denen zu schiessen...


----------



## chelli (26. August 2014)

UNev schrieb:


> Das ist ein normales HPA 180 Race, sieht auf Bildern bei Cube immer total anders aus.
> 
> http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/fritzz/fritzz-180-hpa-race-26/
> 
> ...



Na dann viel Spass beim Basteln. Der Link geht übrigens nicht mehr, Cube hat die Webseite nun offenbar auf die 2015er-Modelle umgestellt.


----------



## TrailsurferODW (26. August 2014)

Kulante Geschichte von Cube. Aber auch hier wird es wieder Leute geben, die das verurteilen werden.


----------



## Boshard (26. August 2014)

Moin Leute

Sagt mal welche Fahrradträger habt Ihr?
Ich binn auf der Suche nach einem Dachträger. (nein hab beine AHK am Auto)
Der muss aber für alle 3 bikes geeignet sein.
(Rennrad mit Schnellspanner ,MTB 20mm und mit Schnellspanner demnächst aber mit 15mm Achse)

Beim Suchen ist mir der Thule Outride 561 aufgefallen , Taugt der was?
http://www.thule.com/de-de/de/produ...unted-bike-carriers/thule-outride561-_-561000


----------



## malben (26. August 2014)

Den 561er hab ich auch. Der Einzigste Nachteil: die VR müssen separat verladen werden. Bin aber sehr zufrieden mit diesem Modell. Hab ihn auch mit allen Drei Achsstandarts gekauft.  Machst auf jedenfall keinen Fehlkauf damit


----------



## Boshard (27. August 2014)

Wo hast du den 20mm Achsadapter her?
hab auf der Tuhule Seite nur 15mm und Schnellspanner gefunden


----------



## malben (27. August 2014)

Im standart Lieferumfang sind die Aufnahmen für Schnellspanner und 20mm Steckachse enthalten. Die sehen aus wie ein Stück Alurohr. Bei H&S kannst du Dir den 15 mm Adapter separat dazu bestellen.


----------



## Boshard (27. August 2014)

Geile sache
Stehen die Bikes Auch stabil auf dem Träger?


----------



## simi23 (28. August 2014)

Hi zusammen,

passt zwar gerade nicht so recht hinein aber hat einer schonmal probiert ne RockShox Pike DualPos.(130/160) zu montieren, oder ist das zuviel für den Rahmen?
Ich bau mir im Winter ein ams130 auf und will mal ein bissche quer schießen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (28. August 2014)

Das ist zuviel Federweg!
Da Passt der LEnkwinkel nicht mehr und der Hinterbau wird auch anders ansprechen.


----------



## chemograph (28. August 2014)

simi23 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> passt zwar gerade nicht so recht hinein aber hat einer schonmal probiert ne RockShox Pike DualPos.(130/160) zu montieren, oder ist das zuviel für den Rahmen?
> Ich bau mir im Winter ein ams130 auf und will mal ein bissche quer schießen.



Vergleich mal die Einbauhöhen (habe die Höhen nicht im Kopf), dann kannst du selbst entscheiden wieviel bzw. ob es dir gegebenenfalls etwas ausmacht. 

Und im Zweilfel macht Versuch kluch...


----------



## simi23 (28. August 2014)

Danke für die Infos:
Ich habe da mal recherchiert die originale Fox Float 32 hat ein Einbaumaß von [email protected] Die Pike bringt hier [email protected] zu stande.
Nun fehlt mir klar die Erfahrung wieviel Einfluß 27mm auf das Fahrverhalten haben. Die Idee war mal Normales Fahren @130mm und wenns zur Sache geht dann mit 160mm in den Kampf...


----------



## Boshard (29. August 2014)

Das wird die Geo und fahr Verhalten totol Versauen.
Berg ab ist es vieleicht noch geli aber Berg hoch?


----------



## simi23 (29. August 2014)

Wie sieht es mit ner Revelation 150/120 aus... die sollte doch am ehestens der Original Geo entsprechen....

Danke für die Tipps.


----------



## malben (29. August 2014)

Boshard schrieb:


> Geile sache
> Stehen die Bikes Auch stabil auf dem Träger?


Ja stehen sie. Kannst locker mit Tempo 130 - 140 Km/h unterwegs sein. Bei ner Vollbremsung (musste es selbst erfahren) bleiben die Bikes dort wo sie montiert wurden.  Auf dem Dach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (29. August 2014)

ne Revelation mit 140mm Passt hab ich bei mir schon nach gemessen.
Werde mir auch eine 140mm Revelation mit Solo Air holen.

Alles andere ist zuviel.


----------



## UNev (29. August 2014)

Boshard schrieb:


> ne Revelation mit 140mm Passt hab ich bei mir schon nach gemessen.
> Werde mir auch eine 140mm Revelation mit Solo Air holen.
> 
> Alles andere ist zuviel.



Aber original ist doch schon die Revelation 150/120 verbaut?!  also in meinem 2011 Pro zumindest...

Sollte also auch kein Problem sein.


----------



## Boshard (29. August 2014)

ist den die Geo eine andere?


----------



## simi23 (29. August 2014)

Zumindest hat die 150/120 und die 140 das selbe Einbaumaß... 519mm


----------



## Deleted253406 (30. August 2014)

Warum man für 2014 neue 130er AMS-Modelle in 27.5 entwickelt hat, nur um sie 2015 direkt wieder einzustampfen, muss man wohl nicht verstehen:

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...nd-all-mountain-stereo-140-27-5.1211042.2.htm

Haben die sich so schlecht verkauft?


----------



## Boshard (30. August 2014)

ja vielleicht wurden nicht so viele gekauft?
Hab ich heute früh auch gesehen.

Viele Bikes gafallen mir von den 2015er nicht


----------



## jojojoint (30. August 2014)

Also ein Freund von unserem Cube Händler meinte während der Saison schon, dass keine HPA Modelle mehr kommen, da angeblich die Materialkosten beim Herstellen sehr hoch sind durch die ungünstige Geometrie.
Aber ich weis nicht in wie weit das stimmt!


----------



## chemograph (3. September 2014)

chemograph schrieb:


> Strebe Nr. 2 durch!
> Allerdings noch das alte Modell



Nach drei Wochen endlich das Rad mit neuer und geänderter Strebe erhalten!
Das ging beim letzten mal schneller... 
Egal Hauptsache es ist wieder da, dann darf das 15+ Jahre Hardtail ausgelutschtem Antrieb wieder in den Keller

chemograph


----------



## UNev (3. September 2014)

Glückwunsch, ich habe heute auch endlich alle Teil zusammen, bau gerade das Fritzz 180 zusammen, Bild vom fertigen Bike folgt....


----------



## bobcat (14. September 2014)

...wer zufällig ein schönes AMS 130 Rahmenset in 16" sucht...PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (20. September 2014)

Moin Leute

Ich brauch mal eure Hilfe.
Da meine Schaltung nicht so will wie ich , wird die erneuert durch Sram X9.

Welchen Sram X9 Umwerfer brauch ich?
Der Original ist ein Shimano Deore FD-M591-10. Down Swing 34.9mm, 10-speed
Zugführung unten und hohe Montage der Klemmschelle 
(da tief Montage nicht geht Sitzrohr ist unten nicht rund)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Sram/X9-Umwerfer-3-10-fach-p25339/?xtcr=21&xtmcl=Sram X9

Kann man das Sram X9 Type 2 Schaltwerk in Medium mit einer 3Fach Kurbel Fahren?


----------



## MarcSchreiner (23. Februar 2015)

Hat von euch mal jemand in sein AMS 130 statt dem 200x51 Dämpfer einen 200x57 Dämpfer eingebaut. Habe demnächst auch ein AMS 130, jedoch mit einer 150mm Gabel. Dann wäre der Federweg des Rahmens bei 145mm.


----------



## simi23 (23. Februar 2015)

Hallo Marc,

Ich habe über den Winter ein ams130 aufgebaut auch mit einer revelation 120/150 dualpos. Sieht gut aus auch mit 130mm hinten. Gefahren bin ich noch nicht aber Der Dämpfer muß meines Erachtens nach bei 200x51 bleiben, sonst schlägt der umlenkhebel an die sattelstange(siehe Foto) - da ist im ausgefederten Zustand gar kein Platz.


----------



## Cubeamsrider (23. Februar 2015)

Rein passt der zwar, da ja gleiche Einbaulänge. Durch den größeren Hub hat man mehr Federweg, die Querstrebe am Umlenkhebel/Sitzstrebe schlägt dann aber beim Einfedern am Sitzrohr an. Evtl mit Offset-Dämpferbuchsen experimentieren.


----------



## MarcSchreiner (23. Februar 2015)

Ich dachte, dass es bei einem 22" Rahmen eventuell funktionieren könnte. Platz für einen Ausgleichsbehälter hat man ja, zum Glück, das ist wenigstens was.


----------



## Boshard (23. Februar 2015)

Mir reicht der Dämpder mit 200/51
hab den Rock Shox Monarch RT3 verbaut ohne DebonAir.

Federgabel ist eine Rock Shox Revelation RCT3 140 Solo Air


----------



## simi23 (28. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen bin beim basteln nun auf ein Problem gestoßen.
Und zwar fehlen bei meinem Rahmen die Schaltzuggegenhalter/Adapter am Unterrohr. An der Stelle kommen die Züge aus dem Rohr. Beim Rahmen (vor langer Zeit gekauft) war nix dabei. Ohne die Dinger rutschen die Schaltzüge beim schalten immer in das Rohr.

Leider habe ich keine Ahnung wo ich das Teil herbekomme? hat jmd. ne Idee?


----------



## jokomen (28. Februar 2015)

Die Dinger hatte ich auch vermisst, bei meinem Neurahmen. Habe ich mir damals über meinem Cube-Händler besorgt....ganz einfach


----------



## simi23 (28. Februar 2015)

Ah super danke,dann geh ich Montag mal shoppen,
Was kosten die Dinger denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simi23 (11. März 2015)

2,50€ beim Händler. Super sache


----------



## Deleted253406 (16. März 2015)

An meinem 2014er Race hat sich wohl der Dämpfer verabschiedet.
Hatte ja schon im Fenruar den Verdacht, das er schleichend Luft verliert.
Als ich vorhin nochmal den Sag kontrolliert habe, fiel mir nebenbei auf das der Climb-Modus nicht mehr vorhanden ist.
Fühlt sich jetzt so wie Trail. Im Herbst war der noch knallhart, fast wie komplett gesperrt.
Außerdem fühlt sich der CTD-Hebel beim drehen irgendwie kratzig/schabend und schwergängig an.
Irgendwas ist da in die Binsen gegangen.

Tja, dann mach ich wohl mal eine Anfrage an Toxo fertig.
Hat ja immerhin 1500 km gehalten, das Qualitätsprodukt :-(


----------



## umbra81 (19. März 2015)

Bei meiner Red Lady hat sich nach 7.000km ein Riss an der rechten Kettenstrebe gebildet. Cube hat recht fix reagiert und schickt mir eine Ersatzstrebe zu. Der Einbau beim Händler würde mich 25€ kosten.. Wie sind eure Meinungen? Selbsteinbau? Muss ich was bestimmtes. beachten bzw. brauche ich Spezialwerkzeug für die Lager? Danke für ein kurzes Feedback 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## jokomen (20. März 2015)

Hast Du Dich direkt an Cube gewandt ? Ich habe mein Bike(Rahmen) damals, meinem Händler in die Hände gedrückt, der sich dann um alles, gekümmert hat, kostenfrei!
Bei mir wurde nur der untere Teil der Heckschwinge gewechselt, das bekommt man auch ohne Spezialwerkzeug hin.


----------



## Vincy (20. März 2015)

Er hat sich da an einen anderen Cube Händler gewendet, nicht dort wo er das Bike gekauft hat. Dann ist der Umbau nicht kostenlos.
http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...ontact-if-i-have-a-problem-with-my-cube-bike/


----------



## Deleted253406 (20. März 2015)

So, Dämpfer ist raus. Bis auf die reichhaltig verwendete weiße Schraubensicherung ging es einfacher als gedacht.
Nur die hinteren Buchsen von der Achse zu bekommen war ein echter Akt. Ging am Ende nur mit zwei Zangen und viel Geduld.
Leider hab ich mir trotz guter Umwicklung ein paar Macken in die Buchsen gemacht :-( Naja, ist ja nur ein optischer Makel.

Jetzt schaun'n wer mal, was Fox dazu sagt und wie das Teil wieder zurück kommt.
Habe den Dämpfer (wie hier empfohlen) zur Sicherheit von allen Seiten auf einer aktuellen Tageszeitung abgelichtet.
Man weiß ja nie ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (20. März 2015)

Uncle_Ti schrieb:


> So, Dämpfer ist raus. Bis auf die reichhaltig verwendete weiße Schraubensicherung ging es einfacher als gedacht.
> Nur die hinteren Buchsen von der Achse zu bekommen war ein echter Akt. Ging am Ende nur mit zwei Zangen und viel Geduld.
> Leider hab ich mir trotz guter Umwicklung ein paar Macken in die Buchsen gemacht :-( Naja, ist ja nur ein optischer Makel.
> 
> ...



Das ist außerordentlich hilfreich, wenn ein Paket verschwindet. In solchen Fällen ist die Schadenersatzabwicklung (zumindest bei DHL) absolut problemlos.


----------



## Deleted253406 (20. März 2015)

Noch eine ganz blöde Frsge:

Wenn ihr die Schrauben wieder mit dem Drehmo anzieht, auf welcher Seite setzt ihr den an?
Am kleinen Inbus (Außengewinde) oder an großen (Innengewinde)?


----------



## CelticTiger (20. März 2015)

Uncle_Ti schrieb:


> Noch eine ganz blöde Frsge:
> 
> Wenn ihr die Schrauben wieder mit dem Drehmo anzieht, auf welcher Seite setzt ihr den an?
> Am kleinen Inbus (Außengewinde) oder an großen (Innengewinde)?



Gehoppst, wie gesprungen...  (Du solltest natürlich mit 'nem Inbus auf der Gegenseite kontern.)

Und Loktite 243 zur Schraubensicherung nicht vergessen!


----------



## Deleted253406 (23. März 2015)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Und Loktite 243 zur Schraubensicherung nicht vergessen!



Steht schon parat. Da sollten ja 1-2 ganz kleine Tropfen pro Schraube reichen.
Das weiße Zeug, das die ab Werk verwenden, bekommt man ja kaum von den Schrauben.

Was mich irritiert: Die vordere Lagerung läuft halbwegs leicht. Man bekommt die Achse mit wenig Kraft in die Gleitlagerhälften und dort kann man sie auch relativ leicht drehen.

Hinten sitzt die Achse jedoch sehr stramm im Gleitlager. Man bekommt sie nur mit deutlichem Kraftauwand rein und drehen kann man sie dort auch nur wenn man mit vier Fingern ordentlich anpackt.

Wie kann das sein?
Lagerhälften und Achse sollten doch vorne und hinten die gleichen Durchmesser aufweisen?

Durch die Schwergängigkeit verschlechtert sich das Ansprechverhalten sicher deutlich.


----------



## Vincy (23. März 2015)

Das liegt an den unterschiedlichen Toleranzen. Zudem ist die hintere Achse aus Edelstahl.
Außerdem muß es erst im eingebauten Zustand leicht bewegen lassen, sonst hat man schneller Spiel.


----------



## Deleted253406 (23. März 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> Das liegt an den unterschiedlichen Toleranzen. Zudem ist die hintere Achse aus Edelstahl.
> 
> Die hintere Achse ist in Sachen Material (imho) identisch mit der vorderen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted253406 (26. März 2015)

So, der Dämpfer ist wieder da.
Freitag abgeschickt, Montag Email über Eingang, heute per UPS wieder zurück bekommen.
Kann man nicht meckern.

Auf dem Begleitschreiben steht nur "IFP Druck angepasst".
Das Plastikteil am Stickstoffventil wurde durch eine Kugel ersetzt.

Es wurde aber vermutlich mehr gemacht.
Zumindest dreht sich der DTC-Hebel wieder sauber und die Endanschläge sind ebenfalls wieder vorhanden.

Was mich etwas irritert: Der Dämpfer kam in einen Beutel eingeschweißt und war darin schon etwas ölig.
Er wurde dann gut "entölt" und zur Seite gelegt.
6 Stunden später waren auf der Unterlage im Bereich der Fuge des Dämpfergehäuses wieder deutliche Ölspuren sichtbar. Hoffentlich bahnt sich da nicht direkt das nächste Problem an :-/

Mal 'ne andere Frage: Kann man die Fox Dämpfer im AMS 1:1 durch z.B. einen Rock Shox Monarch Dämpfer mit "Mid Tune" ersetzen? Wenn ich mir die aktuellen Preise anschaue (http://j.mp/1bB7bJ7) wäre es eine Überlegung wert den FOX direkt in die Bucht zu stellen und auf RS zu wechseln.


----------



## AhoiBrauser (12. April 2015)

Hier mal meins, nachdem ich jetzt 8 Jahre absolut GAR NICHTS gemacht habe. Hab ich jetzt eine neue Kette, neue Kassete, neue Schaltzüge und neuen Dämpfer gekauft. Plus einer Totenkopf-Bremsscheibe.


----------



## Deleted253406 (17. April 2015)

Mahlzeit,

meine schwarze Schönheit nervt mich zunehmen mit einem trockenen Knacken.
Fing letztes Jahr an. Anfangs 1-2x pro Runde. Mittlerweile mind. 20x pro Tour.

Es knackt z.B., wenn man in einer scharfen Kurve die äußere Raste belastet, in Senken, wenn man ein Hindernis überfährt und dabei gleichzeitig antritt und einen Zug am Lenker ausübt. Mittlerweile tritt es auch im Wiegetritt auf, es wird also Zeit zu handeln. Im Stand kann man es provozieren, wenn man das Bike an mit dem Lenker an die Wand lehnt und von der anderen Seite mittig Druck auf das Sitzrohr ausübt. Also kurz gesagt in Situationen, wo sich das Bike über die Längsachse "verwindet".

Ich tippe mal auf das Hauptlager bzw. die Schraube auf der Kurbelseite.

Wir würdet ihr hier vorgehen? Kurbel raus und die beiden Schrauben einfach kurz mit 10 NM nachklicken?
Oder ist es besser, aufgrund der Schraubensicherung die beiden Schrauben komplett zu entfernen, die Gewinde säubern und dann wieder mit einem Klecks frischem 243er und 10 NM festschrauben?


----------



## Vincy (17. April 2015)

Alle Schrauben mit dem vorgeschriebenen Wert nachziehen. Wenn das nicht hilft, dann den kpl Hinterbau zerlegen und alle Lager überprüfen. 
Kann man zwar auch grob unzerlegt überprüfen, dann weisst man aber nicht, welches Lager da hakt.
Die Schraubensicherung vorher leicht erwärmen, dann läßt es sich auch leichter lösen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chelli (18. April 2015)

@Uncle_Ti: Du solltest, gerade wenn die Kurbel ohnehin abgebaut wird, auch gleich mal den Hinterbau genau auf Risse an der üblichen verdächtigen Stelle prüfen, ich hatte auch lange Zeit ein Knacken und habe es auch immer auf das Hauptlager geschoben, da es seit dem Tausch der gerissenen Kettenstrebe letzten August aber komplett weg ist, bin ich mittlerweile nicht mehr so sicher ob das Geräusch nicht eventuell doch von dem Riss kam.


----------



## Deleted253406 (18. April 2015)

chelli schrieb:


> @Uncle_Ti: Du solltest, gerade wenn die Kurbel ohnehin abgebaut wird, auch gleich mal den Hinterbau genau auf Risse an der üblichen verdächtigen Stelle prüfen



Das 2014er hat ja schon die überarbeite Schwinge.
Hab sie im Winter trotzdem mit der Lampe penibel abgesucht - sicher ist sicher ;-)

Nach dem ich gestern etwas DryLube auf die Bereiche des Hauptlagers gegeben habe, scheint wieder Ruhe zu herrschen.
Schau mer mal ob's so bleibt. Die Schrauben habe sich sicherheitshalber mal markiert, so das man eine evtl. Bewegung direkt erkennen kann.


----------



## Deleted253406 (5. Mai 2015)

Nachdem ich Samstag nun doch das ganze Gewerk zerlegt habe, herrschte heute auf der ersten Testrunde entspannende Ruhe.

Es war wohl wirklich die rechte Schraube des Hauptlagers (wie so oft).
Scheinbar hat sich das Ganze etwas gesetzt und deshalb minimalst Spiel bekommen.
Aufgrund des exzessiven Einsatzes von Schraubensicherung hätte sich die Schraube nämlich nie von alleine lösen können.

Kann es sein das es bei der Montage bei Cube im Ermessen des jeweiligen Mitarbeiters liegt, ob und wie viel Schraubensicherung er verwendet? Ich hatte bisher bei jeder Schraube, die ich gelöst habe, Sorge das diese abreißt. Für meinen Geschmack wurde da deutlich zu viel Schraubensicherung verwendet. Der Kollege meinte es dabei wohl genauso gut wie beim Fett - das quillt auch aus allen Ecken :-/

Mal schauen wie lange der Hobel Ruhe gibt.


----------



## Truk (14. Juni 2015)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe günstig ein schönes AMS 130 Pro Baujahr 2011 erstanden, an dem ich viel Freude habe! 
Am Hinterbau, direkt am Tretlager gibt es eine Schweißnaht, von der ich nicht 100% sicher bin, ob sie da ab Werk hingehört. Leider habe ich in meiner Umgebung keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit. Ist die Stelle OK so oder wurde das nachträglich gemacht?


----------



## Kraksler (14. Juni 2015)

Hi Truk,

Die Schweissnaht hatte ich an meinem AMS 130 SL 2012 auch. 

Jedoch hatte ich nach ca. 4000 km einen Riss genau an der Stelle auf der Antriebsseite. 

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle mal das Rad komplett nach Rissen checken. Cube gibt 5 Jahre auf den Rahmen. 
Da sollte im Fall des Falles Deines noch drunter fallen. 

Grüsse

Kraksler


----------



## ms1602 (14. Juni 2015)

Halle Forum, 

Habe an meinem 2012 ein Problem mit dem Rock shox vordergabel Dämpfer. Der stopp funktioniert nicht mehr, dicht ist sie aber noch. Am Seilzug lag es nicht, hat da wer ne Idee, habe nichts im Internet gefunden. 

Danke und schönen Sonntag


----------



## Truk (20. Juni 2015)

Hallo Alpenfahrer,
an meinem 2011er läuft die Bremsleitung ja außen am Unterrohr entlang und die Schaltzüge kommen kurz vor dem Tretlager ebenfalls heraus. Wahrscheinlich ist das bei den Folgejahrgängen genauso gelöst. Ich bin in Sorge, ob Steinschlag insbesondere der Bremsleitung etwas anhaben kann. Bisher bin ich nur in Mittelgebirgen unterwegs, da passiert ja nicht viel, aber wie sieht es in alpinem Gelände aus? Wie seht ihr das?
VG


----------



## Normansbike (20. Juni 2015)

Cube verkauft, kein gequitche mehr, keine Sorgen mehr.
Abo Ende.


----------



## Truk (20. Juni 2015)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Cube verkauft, kein gequitche mehr, keine Sorgen mehr.
> Abo Ende.


Na ja, wer kann/will sich schon so ein 301 leisten? 
Ich bin mit den Würfeln sehr zufrieden! Noch nie Ärger gehabt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abuerger (9. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem man mir im Fahrradladen nicht weiterhelfen konnte (bzw. wollte) versuch ich es hier mal. Ich habe folgenden Laufradsatz an meinem Cube AMS 130 pro (Modelljahr 2014):

SunRingle Radium EM 27.5 15QR/X12 32 Spokes

Für meine Transalp empfiehlt der Anbieter zwingend Ersatzspeichen mitzunehmen. Leider habe ich im Internet nichts passendes gefunden. Kann mir bitte jemand verraten welche Ersatzspeichen ich hier benötige? Die Seite von SunRingle ist leider auch keine Hilfe.

Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Viele Grüße,
André


----------



## jokomen (9. Juli 2015)

Es gibt solche Teile, die nennt man Zollstock oder Maßband. Damit kann man dann recht genau bestimmen, wie lang solche Speichen sein sollen, auch im eingebauten Zustand !


----------



## Truk (9. Juli 2015)

abuerger schrieb:


> ...Für meine Transalp empfiehlt der Anbieter zwingend Ersatzspeichen mitzunehmen. Leider habe ich im Internet nichts passendes gefunden. Kann mir bitte jemand verraten welche Ersatzspeichen ich hier benötige? ...



Bin zwar noch nicht über die Alpen gefahren, denke aber, dass es im Fall eines Speichenbruchs am Hinterrad ein Problem darstellt, die Kassette abzuziehen, was man ja auf der entsprechenden Seite muss! Und das gilt wohl auch bei so genannten Not- oder Erste-Hilfe-Speichen!
Mehr dazu hier:
http://www.mountainbikes.de/foren/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=19479


----------



## abuerger (7. Oktober 2015)

Die Transalp ist inzwischen überstanden und die Ersatzspeichen kamen (glücklicherweise) nicht zum Einsatz 

Allerdings ist bei meinem AMS 130 Pro leider die Steckachse vorne kaputt. Kann mir jemand verraten, welche ich hier benötige? Durch Googlen bin ich leider nicht schlauer geworden.

Meine Gabel: Rockshox Revelation RL Solo Air 27.5 PushLoc 15QR Maxle tapered 130 mm 

Könnte die hier passen?

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/rock-shox-maxle-lite-rear-150x12mm-254259

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## Cubeamsrider (7. Oktober 2015)

Brauchst da eine RS Maxle Lite 15. Gibt es mit oder ohne Schnellspanner
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Rock-Shox/Maxle-Lite-XC-Steckachse-p42316/
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Rock-Shox/Maxle-Ultimate-Steckachse-fuer-Pike-RS-1-p45130/
https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...SID-Sektor-Recon-Reba-Revelation-Pike-p44291/


----------



## abuerger (7. Oktober 2015)

Cubeamsrider schrieb:


> Brauchst da eine RS Maxle Lite 15. Gibt es mit oder ohne Schnellspanner
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Rock-Shox/Maxle-Lite-XC-Steckachse-p42316/
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Rock-Shox/Maxle-Ultimate-Steckachse-fuer-Pike-RS-1-p45130/
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...SID-Sektor-Recon-Reba-Revelation-Pike-p44291/



Super, das hilft mir sehr weiter. Vielen vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kofure (18. November 2015)

Servus,

ich überlege grade meinem Cube AMS 130 Team (2011) einen neuen Dämpfer zu spendieren. Es wäre wieder Zeit für einen Service und eigentlich bin ich nicht ganz zufrieden mit dem Fox Float RP23. Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage welchen Dämpfer ich mir kaufen soll, tendiere zum RS Monarch, weiß jemand wie der mit dem Hinterbau harmoniert?


----------



## tec1944 (26. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
wo bekomme ich das kleine Plastikteil her was unten in den Rahmen kommt? Da wo die Schaltzüge raus kommen.





Die hier passen nicht oder:
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-zuganschlag-unterrohr-461911/wg_id-475
Steht mal das AMS 130 nicht bei...Meins ist von 2013 !

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Roman_SK (27. Mai 2017)

https://www.cube.eu/equipment/ersat...ms-shpc-my-2011stereo-shpc-my-2013stereo-hpc/

Das hab ich auf der Cube Seite gefunden. Ich denke schon das die passen, müssen ja nur unten in das Loch rein. Andere werden bei Cube auch nicht gelistet. Wenn du auf Nummer Sicher gehen willst, schreib doch kurz dem Cube Support.


----------



## Roman_SK (27. Mai 2017)

Hi AMS Fahrer,

ich brauche ne neue Tretkurbel für meinen 2013er Cube AMS 130 Rahmen. 
Hab leider schon zwei Hollotech II von Truvativ und ne FSA rumliegen die nicht passen, da die Kurbeln an der Schwinge anstehen. Also nicht die lange Seite der Kurbel sondern das kurze Stück, wo die Kurbel auf die Achse geklemmt wird. 

Ich hab jetzt provisorisch an der Kurbel (FSA Moto X) mitm Dremel etwas Material abgetragen so das ich fahren kann, aber das soll natürlich keine Dauerlösung bleiben. 

Würde eine Shimano FC-M8000-1 passen? 

Was fahrt ihr / würdet ihr empfehlen?


Vielen Dank. 

Gruß Roman


----------



## bodenkontakt (3. Juni 2017)

So´n Zufall! Das gleiche Ärgernis nervt mich auch.
Ich fahre eine FC-M583, also eine LX (ja, old school, weiß ich, so what?). Montiert habe ich ein Shimano Pressfit Lager (SM-BB71A), laut Shimano-Anleitung für 92mm-Gehäusebreite OHNE Spacer. Diesen Spacer hätte ich auf der linken Seite aber dringend gebraucht. Dann wäre auch bei mir der linke Kurbelarm mit dem kurzen Ende nicht gegen das Ende der Hinterbauschwinge gestoßen.
Beholfen habe ich mir mit einem 2mm-Vorbauspacer, den ich mit Sekundenkleber so mittig wie möglich innen auf die Kurbel geklebt habe. So montiert, stößt die kurze Seite der Kurbel so gerade eben nicht mehr an der Schwinge an. Sieht dann ungefähr so aus:



Das ist zwar wohlwollend suboptimal, aber anders geht´s nicht. Wenn ich das vorher gewusst hätte, hätte ich den mitgelieferten Lagerspacer, der ja eigentlich nur rechts montiert werden soll, links montiert. Dann wäre zumindest optisch nichts zu sehen. Mechanisch hätte es aber nichts an der nun links zu kurzen Kurbelwelle und damit ggf. zu geringen Montagetiefe der Kurbel geändert.
Ich bin aber mit dieser Konfiguration nun schon einige Touren gefahren und habe bislang keine negativen Auswirkungen feststellen können. Vielleicht wäre dieser Behelfsansatz was für Dich, Roman SK?


----------



## Roman_SK (3. Juni 2017)

Danke Bodenkontakt, ja wäre ne Überlegung wert. Aber ich bin eher dafür meine Kurbeln zu tauschen. Da ich die FSA von 3x auf 1 fach umgebaut hab, ist die Kettenlinie auch nicht optimal. 

Ich hab meine linke Kurbel einfach mitm Dremel so weit bearbeitet bis es gepasst hat. Bin so auch schon 2-3 Touren gefahren, und geht auch, aber ne passende Kurbel wäre schön schöner [emoji85]


----------



## Deleted253406 (3. Juni 2017)

Roman_SK schrieb:


> Wenn du auf Nummer Sicher gehen willst, schreib doch kurz dem Cube Support.



Email-Anfragen an den Cube-Service wandern i.d.R. unbeantwortet in den Papierkorb.
Seit 2014 wurde genau eine meiner Anfrage beantwortet. Mit "Fragen Sie Ihren örtlichen Händler".


----------



## bodenkontakt (5. Juni 2017)

@ Roman SK: eine ohne weiteres passende Kurbel wäre mit auch lieber. Schön wärs, wenn CUBE von sich aus kompatible Kurbeln mal aufgeführt hätte. Wenn Du eine passende mal finden solltest, poste es mal hier. Ich schau mal wie weit ich mit meiner Lösung komme. In meinem Fall könnte ich aber durchaus ausnahmsweise mit der universalen Grundkonstante " Provisorien halten am längsten" durchaus leben


----------



## Roman_SK (5. Juni 2017)

Ich melde mich falls ich etwas in Erfahrung gebracht habe.


----------



## beuze1 (20. September 2017)

*Lagerwechsel Cube AMS 125 *
*Bauj.2008*
Hauptlager, Wippe, Horst-Link, Kurbellager, Dämpferbuchsen (nicht bebildert)







Der Patient





Wippenlager





Haupt& Kurbellager





Schwingenlager





Doppel-Schwingenlager





Gestrippt





Ein zerstörtes Wippenlager- Außenringe Fest





Erforderte eine Sonderbehandlung





Außenringe erfolgreich entfernt





ohne Worte





alter Müll





Die neuen Lager sind ab Werk,





einfach Zuwenig gefettet, für die Aufgaben beim Bike!










Da muss nachgearbeitet werden.





unverzichtbar-Drehmomentschlüssel&





Schraubensicherung.





Fertig  





Kosten ca. 70€

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted253406 (20. September 2017)

Das Bike wurde wohl ordentlich in schlammigem Gelände gefahren und mit hartem Wasserstrahl gereinigt?
So viel zum Thema Abdichtung der Lager.

Und die Schrauben würde ich vor dem Eindrehen penibelst reinigen.
Wenn man sich schon so viel Arbeit macht ;-)


----------



## beuze1 (21. September 2017)

Uncle_Ti schrieb:


> Das Bike wurde wohl ordentlich in schlammigem Gelände gefahren



Ja, jetzt schon 40 000Tsd. km und das nicht zur Eisdiele,
darum mach ich mir auch nicht soviel mühe mir der Schraube.
So viel zum Thema


----------



## walter1304 (25. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe jede Menge gutes Equipment von meinem alten 26"-Canyon, das leider mit Steuerrohr-Riss über den Jordan ging. Ich möchte ohne großen Kostenaufwand das Rad mit einem anderen Rahmen wieder aufbauen. Dazu bin ich über einen 2013er AMS130 Rahmen gestolpert. 
Ich finde leider nichts (vollständiges) über die Geometrie. Ich habe eine 78er Schrittlänge. Der Rahmen ist 18". Kann mir evtl. mal ein Besitzer eines solchen Radels den Abstand Mitte Oberrohr zum Boden nennen, bzw. mal eine Anregung geben, ob 18" ok ist für die Größe?? Thnx!


----------



## beuze1 (27. September 2017)

walter1304 schrieb:


> für die Größe?? Thnx!



Wie groß bist Du denn?


----------



## walter1304 (27. September 2017)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Wie groß bist Du denn?


1,73, 78er Schrittlänge.


----------



## beuze1 (27. September 2017)

walter1304 schrieb:


> 1,73, 78er Schrittlänge.



Da sollte ein Rahmen mit 18" wunderbar passen


----------



## lister_yu (13. Juni 2018)

Hallo, 

ich hab mir das Bild von einem Vorgänger ausgeliehen - ich hatte kein vernünftiges Bild.

Frage zum *Lagertausch* an der markierten Stelle (Lager Wippe am Sattelrohr). An dieser Stelle sind jeweils zwei Lager auf der rechten und linken Seite montiert und ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich die wechseln kann. Hat jemand von euch einen Tipp? Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.


----------



## Steinello (13. Juni 2018)

@lister_yu 
Ich hab zwar ein AMS 120 - ich denke aber dort ist das der gleiche "Mist" wie bei Deinem Bike.
Die äußeren Lager habe ich mit einem Gleithammer und Innenauzieher herausbekommen.
Bei den inneren Lagern muss man mit einem Durchschlag die Lager von der Gegenseite rausschlagen.
--> besorg Dir aber einen Schonhammer (mit Schrotfüllung) soweit nicht bereits vohanden.

Beim Lager-Einbauen ist Fingerspitzen-Gefühl gefragt.
... Teile die in den Backofen passen habe ich dort angewärmt ( 150° ).
... Kugellager ins Gefrierfach
... beim Einbau muss man schnell sein

Bei Einbau der Lager (Umlenk-Hebel) am Rahmen hatte ich auch Probleme mit dem Verkanten.
Ich hatte den Rahmen mit dem Föhn angewärmt - das hat aber nicht gereicht.
Ich habe dann für die ersten Millimeter einen Schonhammer genommen und
dann erst die Gewinde-Stange (durch den 6-kant passt eine M5 Gewindestange).


----------



## lupaxy (9. Dezember 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich belebe den Thread mal wieder ein wenig... 

Ich habe mir einen gebrauchten Rahmen des Cube AMS 130 Pro (MJ 11) gekauft.
Jetzt benötige ich dafür noch eine passende Federgabel.
Ich bin allerdings (Technik-)Einsteiger und habe noch nicht so ganz den Durchblick durch die verschiedenen Steuersatz-Maße gefunden.
Ich habe den Rahmen noch nicht zu Hause, daher kann ich (noch) nicht nachmessen:

Gehe ich richtig der Annahme, dass der Rahmen ein tapered-Steuerrohr (also Lager oben 1 1/8" und unten 1,5") hat und ich daher alle tapered-Gabeln verbauen kann oder Gabeln mit 1 1/8" durchgängig und am Steuerrohr dann mit entsprechendem Adapter?

Kann auch sein, dass ich es bislang komplett falsch verstanden habe... 

Vielen Dank schon einmal und Grüße aus NRW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roman_SK (9. Dezember 2019)

Grüß dich und willkommen im Club der AMS 130 Rider  
ja das ist ein tapered-Steuerrohr mit oben 1 1/8 und unten 1,5". 
Hab bei mir ne FOX 32 TALAS Factory 150mm FIT CTD mit Kashima Beschichtung verbaut und kann die echt nur empfehlen, falls du noch keine hast.

Wobei ich bei nem Neuaufbau vermutlich eher ne 27,5" Gabel mit 130mm Federweg verbauen würde, mit vorne 27,5" und hinten 26" Laufräder.


----------



## lupaxy (10. Dezember 2019)

Roman_SK schrieb:


> Grüß dich und willkommen im Club der AMS 130 Rider
> ja das ist ein tapered-Steuerrohr mit oben 1 1/8 und unten 1,5".
> Hab bei mir ne FOX 32 TALAS Factory 150mm FIT CTD mit Kashima Beschichtung verbaut und kann die echt nur empfehlen, falls du noch keine hast.
> 
> Wobei ich bei nem Neuaufbau vermutlich eher ne 27,5" Gabel mit 130mm Federweg verbauen würde, mit vorne 27,5" und hinten 26" Laufräder.



erstmal sollen die bereits vorhandenen 26“ Laufräder eingebaut werden.
Aber gut zu wissen, dass 150mm vorne bei 130mm hinten nicht zu viel sind ?


----------



## lupaxy (11. Dezember 2019)

Nochmal die Frage:

Fahren viele von euch im ams 130 eine 150er Gabel?
Ist das nicht zu viel und schlecht für die Geometrie?


----------



## Roman_SK (11. Dezember 2019)

Die wurden doch von Cube ab Werk schon mit 150er Gabeln geliefert. Hier ein Link zum 130er Race









						Cube AMS 130 Race – 2013 gegen 2014
					

Technische Anforderungen und Fahrstil verändern sich ständig. Wir haben gecheckt, ob Cubes AMS 130 den Nerv der Zeit trifft.




					www.bike-magazin.de
				




Und hier einer zum 130 Pro









						: Testbericht: Cube AMS 130 Pro (Modelljahr 2011)
					






					www.google.de


----------



## lupaxy (11. Dezember 2019)

Stimmt...Das habe ich gerade erst realisiert ??


----------



## jokomen (12. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe sogar eine absenkbare 160er Suntour Durolux drin.... Damit kommt man auch jede Steigung hoch und kann es runter richtig krachen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 810-Bruce (27. Oktober 2020)

Ich bräuchte dringend ne neue Schwinge für mein Hinterbau von meinem AMS 130 Race 26 Zoll. Cube selbst hat wohl keine mehr, laut meinem Händler. Besteht da noch eine Möglichkeit oder muss ich mir ein neues Bike kaufen? Wäre mega schade. War sehr zufrieden bis jetzt. LG Chris


----------



## Kraksler (28. Oktober 2020)

@810-Bruce ich kann Dir leider keine Lösung anbieten. Ich kann Dir aber nur sagen, dass damals mein AMS130 Rahmen auch an der gleichen Stelle gerissen ist. Bike-Discount konnte mir damals schnell eine neue Hinterbau Schwinge besorgen und haben mir Die, mit neuen Lagern, damals kostenfrei eingebaut.

Vielleicht findest Du noch einen solchen alten Rahmen irgendwo im Internet. Es gibt dieses Händler am Schliersee ( https://www.schlierseer-bikeparts.de/ ), der Cube Rahmen verkauft und Bike Dicount hat auch schon mal welche im Angebot.

Letzendlich habe ich meins damals verkauft, als ich auf den 29'er Zug aufgesprungen bin und das AMS130 nicht mehr fahren wollte...


----------



## max-_- (30. Mai 2022)

Hallo,

ich bin der Max und neu im Forum.
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir bei der Entscheidung helfen, ein gebrauchtes Cube AMS 130 BJ2014 zu kaufen.
Bin mir bei Größe, Preis und Ausrichtung nicht sicher:

Meine Größe:
1,77m
81 cm Schrittlänge

Meine Ausrichtung:
Möglichst Vielseiteig.
Lange Anfahrten zu Trails in der Ebene (1-2 Std)
Trails in den Voralpen mit zum Teil sehr steilen Anstiegen.

Angebot E-Bay:
Cube AMS 130 BJ2014 in optisch sehr gutem Zustand
Rahmengröße 18"
Preis 1.550 €

Vielen Dank für jeden Ratschlag!

VG 
Max


----------



## Truk (30. Mai 2022)

max-_- schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin der Max und neu im Forum.
> Vielleicht könnt ihr mir bei der Entscheidung helfen, ein gebrauchtes Cube AMS 130 BJ2014 zu kaufen.
> ...


Ganz schön teuer für die alte Mühle! Unbedingt 'runterhandeln!


----------



## Truk (30. Mai 2022)

P. S. Rahmenhöhe 18" könnte passen!


----------



## Roman_SK (30. Mai 2022)

Hi Max, 

hatte ein AMS130 bis vor kurzem in Größe M. Bin 178 groß und hat gut gepasst. 

Allerdings finde ich den Preis von 1600€ echt heftig, jedenfalls wenn es die Standard-Ausstattung ist. 

Gruß Roman


----------



## max-_- (30. Mai 2022)

OK, erstmal danke für die Rückmeldungen!

@Roman
18" entsprechen Größe M oder?

@Truk 
@Roman
Die Standard Komponenten finde ich eigtl. sehr hochwertig.
Wären dann 1200 angemessen oder noch zu teuer?









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Traunstein finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




VG
Max


----------



## Truk (30. Mai 2022)

Poste mal bitte den Link!


----------



## Truk (30. Mai 2022)

Sorry, erst jetzt gesehen!


----------



## Roman_SK (30. Mai 2022)

Naja, is halt alles echt alt. 1200€ wären OK wenn die Gabel und Dämpfer nen neuen Service hätten, aber ich vermute mal dass die noch nie einen bekommen haben, so wie die meisten anderen die man so findet. 

Ich hab meins vor nem Monat für 1000€ verkauft, aber mit Fox Factory Gabel und DCT Dämpfer, komplett XT M8000, umgebaut auf 1x11 fach Schaltung. Dropper Post usw…

Die AMS 130 bekommt man auch schon um die 700-800€, was ich angemessen finde. Aber aktuell spinnen die Preise ja sowieso. 

Wenn du aber eh schon in der Preisregion um die 1600€ unterwegs bist, würd ich lieber nach nem neuen Stereo 120 schauen. die fangen bei 1900€ an und du hättest 29“ Laufräder, aktuelle 1x12fach Schaltung, Dropper Post, frische Gabel und Dämpfer usw….

Alleine wenn du nen großen Dämpfer und Gabelservice brauchst, bist 300-400€ los. 
Und hast dann immer noch ein altes 26“ Rad. 

Gruß Roman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## max-_- (30. Mai 2022)

Die Preise sind z.Z. echt verrückt. 
Ab wann würdest du ein Stereo als neu bezeichnen?
Habe z.B. eins von 2019 gefunden.









						Cube Stereo 120 Race 29 Modell 2019
					

Gewicht: 14.10 Farbe: schwarz und blau Farbzuordnung: Schwarz/Grau/Blau Rahmenform:...,Cube Stereo 120 Race 29 Modell 2019 in München - Au-Haidhausen




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## Kraksler (30. Mai 2022)

max-_- schrieb:


> OK, erstmal danke für die Rückmeldungen!
> 
> @Roman
> 18" entsprechen Größe M oder?
> ...


Ich hatte „damals“ mein ams 130 SL mit XT Ausstattung aber andersfarbiger Schwinge für 700€ verkauft. 
Nur so als Denkanstoss!


----------



## Roman_SK (30. Mai 2022)

Ja ein 2019er Model für den Preis ist doch OK. Haste alles was man so braucht.


----------



## Truk (30. Mai 2022)

Roman_SK schrieb:


> Naja, is halt alles echt alt. 1200€ wären OK wenn die Gabel und Dämpfer nen neuen Service hätten, aber ich vermute mal dass die noch nie einen bekommen haben, so wie die meisten anderen die man so findet.
> 
> Ich hab meins vor nem Monat für 1000€ verkauft, aber mit Fox Factory Gabel und DCT Dämpfer, komplett XT M8000, umgebaut auf 1x11 fach Schaltung. Dropper Post usw…
> 
> ...


Bin ganz deiner Meinung! Vier Hauptnachteile: 1. altes Rad, 2. 26er-Laufräder, 3. alte Schaltung (3x10?), 4. evtl. verschlissene Lager/Dichtungen! Ich würde dafür auch nicht mehr als 800,00 ausgeben!


----------



## Truk (30. Mai 2022)

*Umstieg von 3 x 10 auf 1 x 12*

Habe auf meinem AMS Pro 130 (22", Bj. 2011), das ich mir 2017 aufgebaut hatte, die Schaltung auf 1 x 12 modernisiert. Hat gut geklappt, allerdings müssen ein paar Dinge beachtet werden! Wer Ähnliches plant, bitte zwecks Erfahrungsaustausch melden!


----------



## cody13 (13. November 2022)

Hallo Leute ich wollte jetzt doch mal was in Richtung Dreck-Spritzschutz machen (AMS 130pro von 2012). Will aber keine rießen Fender dranmachen sondern was dezentes, was ich auch wieder schnell entfernen kann. Es geht mir also nur um eine Art "Basis"-Schutz, dass man nicht wirklich alles ins Gesicht usw. bekommt. Habe mir jetzt mal die RockShox MTB-Fender angeschaut (kurze Teile für deren Gabeln), die hätten den Vorteil, das die Standrohre auch etwas geschützt werden, allerdings scheinen die nicht für 26 Zoll zu seien. Zumindest steht das bei manchen Versendern so. Evtl. besorg ich mir auch nur eines von den Neoprenteilen für vorn. Für hinten gibt es auch so kurze Teile am Markt, allerdinsg ist das Heckteil des AMS mit dem oberen Umlenkhebelen etwas schwierig für die meisten Modelle. 

Wie habt ihr das gelöst? Hat einer diese kurzen RockShox MTB-Fender am AMS (26 Zoll) montiert? Und wie habt ihr das hinten gemacht (auf YT gibts einen, der hat die RockShox MTB-Fender auch hinten montiert (allerdinsg nicht an einem AMS)).


----------



## Truk (13. November 2022)

Hab mir diese für 6,49 an zwei 26ern montiert. Die passen auch für 29". Funtktioniert prima! Jetzt fliegen mir wenigstens keine Nacktschnecken mehr ins Gesicht! 😝 Tipp: Die kann man sich auch leicht selbst aus einem großen schwarzen Kunststoffblumentopf schneiden! 








						Mudguard Tablet+
					

Features - Radon Mudguard Tablet+     Im Gegensatz zu herkömmlichen Schutzblechen ist es sehr leicht und extrem strapazierfähig.   Passend auf 99% aller Federgabeln   Freie Sicht auf das Vorderrad   Auch für viele...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## Truk (13. November 2022)

… ansonsten gibt's hier noch einen Test: 
https://enduro-mtb.com/der-beste-mtb-mudguard-test/


----------

